# What was the last LED light you purchased and why?



## CaNo

We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy? 

I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.

What is your reason? Excuse? lol


----------



## Zatoichi

The last one I bought was a Soloarforce L2M. I'm very fond of the L2's in general, and though I don't EDC them I tend to use them a lot around the house. 

Well, that's actually the last one I bought and recieved. I'm waiting for an SS Ultrafire C3 because... someone said they're cool.  I was ordering my son a new laser, and where's the fun in padded envelope arriving with nothing in it for me?!


----------



## DimeRazorback

From the age of 8, when my dad brought home a 4D an 3C maglite (he had ordered a large amount for his security personnel at the airport) I always had one in my hand, and along with that came the nickname of "Torch Boy"

Then early this year researching some form of upgrade for the maglite (after purchasing a 2AA mag thinking it was the bees knees), I came accross the Fenix TK11 and then CPF...

I think enough is said.

I found my calling that I have been searching for, for the last 12 years 

:thumbsup:

My last purchase was a couple of hours ago, a Surefire U2 that i just bought because it was super cheap on Ebay 
... gotta love auctions sometimes!


----------



## CaNo

Zatoichi said:


> Well, that's actually the last one I bought and recieved. I'm waiting for an SS Ultrafire C3 because... someone said they're cool.  I was ordering my son a new laser, and where's the fun in padded envelope arriving with nothing in it for me?!



I think half the fun is waiting for it to come in the mail haha!



DimeRazorback said:


> From the age of 8, when my dad brought home a 4D an 3C maglite (he had ordered a large amount for his security personnel at the airport) I always had one in my hand, and along with that came the nickname of "Torch Boy"
> 
> Then early this year researching some form of upgrade for the maglite (after purchasing a 2AA mag thinking it was the bees knees), I came accross the Fenix TK11 and then CPF...
> 
> I think enough is said.
> 
> I found my calling that I have been searching for, for the last 12 years
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> My last purchase was a couple of hours ago, a Surefire U2 that i just bought because it was super cheap on Ebay
> ... gotta love auctions sometimes!



I've always been fascinated with flashlights ever since I could remember. I always carried a cheapo "Dollar Store" 2D battery between my pillows and light up the glow in the dark stuff in my room or make shadow puppets as a kid lol

I remember when my dad first brought home our 2D Incandescent Maglites and a 2AA Mini Mag... I thought they were the best flashlights the world had to offer! haha And then I came across this forum... and started to think outside of the box. Wow... for 17 years I had that thought in my head haha! I still love maglites don't get me wrong. With the help of some threads, I created my first ROP mod with the 2D Maglite! lol:nana:


----------



## duboost

well the last light i bought was a Quark 2AA, however it was for a buddy of mine so idk if that really counts. I of course had to "make sure it worked" before i gave it to him 

the last light that i bought for myself was an olight M30 because i got a killer deal on it in the marketplace and it was my first mce light


----------



## CaNo

duboost said:


> well the last light i bought was a Quark 2AA, however it was for a buddy of mine so idk if that really counts. I of course had to "make sure it worked" before i gave it to him



Hahaha! I cracked up when I read this im not going to lie! He's lucky to have a buddy like you always looking out for him! haha Do you test for poison in his steaks as well? :nana: That's why I hate giving flashlights as gifts... I can't resist not opening it to "make sure it worked" as well lol


----------



## HighLumens

LiteFlux LF2XT Q4. This is my first and only flashlight up to now.


----------



## duboost

CaNo said:


> Hahaha! I cracked up when I read this im not going to lie! He's lucky to have a buddy like you always looking out for him! haha Do you test for poison in his steaks as well? :nana: That's why I hate giving flashlights as gifts... I can't resist not opening it to "make sure it worked" as well lol


haha it was actually a going away gift since he's heading off to japan and he'll be living in a rural area and riding his bike everywhere. I thought a quality flashlight may be useful to him since he is not into lights at all. The last time the power went out I realized i had more lights on me than he did in his entire house


----------



## CaNo

HighLumens said:


> LiteFlux LF2XT Q4. This is my first and only flashlight up to now.



A flashaholic with strong will-power... This is unheard of!  lol



duboost said:


> haha it was actually a going away gift since he's heading off to japan and he'll be living in a rural area and riding his bike everywhere. I thought a quality flashlight may be useful to him since he is not into lights at all. The last time the power went out I realized i had more lights on me than he did in his entire house


This is a clear sign that you have over 10 posts on CPF!  haha


----------



## iapyx

The last flashlight I bought was a Surefire U2A.
When: about half a year ago
Reasons: 
-mainly the longer runtimes than the U2 I already had.
-less important, no doughnut hole (which my U2 does have)
-slightly different beam (not better, just different)
-appears to be a tiny bit brighter
-nice lower low than the old style U2

Next flashlight will be a UB3 and/or UA2 if available.
So that will be at least 5 more months of waiting.
(Since the UB3 is scheduled for December)

Edit:
To the OP: it was certainly not my last light. It was the light I most recently bought. I have to be a lot older before I will buy my last light.


----------



## depusm12

Fenix LD01

Why to make a FenixStream Tac pocket light that runs on a AAA battery.


----------



## arcel1t

I try to find new flashlight activity's and for that I need new light's. 
Recently bought a Quark 2AA to mount on my helmet for bike riding at night.
All I need now is a bicycle and a helmet :candle:.


----------



## Cigarman

Ultrafire RL-2088. Brightest one I found so far with an Osram Ostar that didnt totally break the bank. Feels substantial for sure. I just like it for some odd reason.


----------



## Marfenix

The last 2 Fenixes that I bought this week is a Fenix LD01 black (I did not have that yet) and a Fenix LD01 SS (I cannot believe how good this light is, so that I wanted to have a spare!)


----------



## computernut

I picked up a Surefire L1 as I was finding the E2L and A2 a bit too long for my belt. I kept snagging it getting into the vehicle, etc. I'll be getting the V82 holster soon, right now it's in my pocket with an F04 diffuser on it.


----------



## Flying Turtle

The last one (Maratac AAA) hasn't arrived yet. Before that was the LF2XT. Logic would ask why get another AAA that will never measure up to the LiteFlux? Just for fun, really. At this stage any light purchase is not based on need.

Geoff


----------



## Yucca Patrol

Well, the last 3 I've bought haven't arrived yet ( a piece of DX crap, The Maratec AAA, and the yet to be released Fenix headlamp), but the last one I received was my Ra Twisty with 18650 battery tube. 

I bought it because I am a caver and wanted a bombproof backup light so when I die of starvation after being trapped for a week underground, the cave rescue unit will be impressed to see that my flashlight is still running strong on the low setting. :naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Numbers

SF LX2
Because, for me, everything about is about as perfect as I can find. 
Next, when available, the LX1 will be the same in one cell, then the A2L for a light with a low level red.
I am wishing for a SF 1 and 2 cell flood light like the original L4.
I think that would cover all my bases with updated SF's.


----------



## gpia7r

So far, my first and only is a Fenix E01, to hold me over while I try to decide on a regular one.

I got it yesterday, and I was amazed at how bright it was... for only 10 lumens! I'm very interested to see how it compares to the 200+ lumins lights I have to choose from... pictures and video don't do them justice.


----------



## Oddjob

Picked up a Quark AA tactical only because it was put out by 4sevens. Other than that I haven't felt the urge to buy anything.


----------



## mbiraman

My last and only high end light to date was three wks ago . Its a Quark AA. I got overwhelmed with all the information on cpf and having already narrowed it down to the Quark AA , Nitecore D10 , and the Lliteflux LF3XT i decided to just jump in and get the new kid on the block. Great light. I plan on getting a couple more lights for truck and house so we'll see what happens. Am waiting on some 14500's and a charger at the moment.


----------



## Zeruel

Eiger 10180 SS because I want to replace my keychain light. Also got Eiger 10440 SS in the process to justify paying for international shipping in this order. 
And before that, LF2XT Q4 and R2, MG L-Mini and RX-1 because I WANT them... oh er, and a certain D10 mod if that's considered.


----------



## chaosmagnet

I've been on a bit of a flashlight-buying binge. I bought two Maratac 9290s and a Maratac AAA from Countycomm; they arrived yesterday. One of my 9290's has a flaky clicky switch.

My mom asked me to find her a good flashlight, so I thought that the 9290 would be perfect for her: small, runs on AAs, bright, tough, and variable output with a UI she would be able to use. The second 9290 was for me to play with .

The Maratac AAA is to be a backup EDC.

I've ordered a Quark 123, with the idea that I'd evaluate it to replace my current EDC, a Fenix P2D. 

I stash flashlights everywhere, in my laptop bag, in my BOB, in my wife's BOB, in each of the pistol safes, etcetera. When I get a new one I'll replace one that isn't as good, and trickle down until I get to one that I don't want to keep any more. That one I'll give away.


----------



## Henk_Lu

The last one I purchased was a ThruNite TiKey. That thing is really cute, made of titanium, a must have, perhaps my wife will find it cute! 

The last ones I got were the Jeteam Raptor RRT-2 and the Nitecore SR3. The Raptor, because it is a better thrower than my best ones until then (M20 SMO & TK11) and the SR3 because of the selection ring which would be a great UI without the strobe issue.

Between the two, I ordered 3 Quarks, a 123 clipless tactical, a 132-2 tactical and then an AA-2, all three because of the neutral white tint. At this time, I neither got these nor the TiKey... lovecpf


----------



## waddup

arcel1t said:


> I try to find new flashlight activity's and for that I need new light's.
> Recently bought a Quark 2AA to mount on my helmet for bike riding at night.
> All I need now is a bicycle and a helmet :candle:.


....


i just ordered 4 x eo1s

3 gifts and errr 1 for me.


----------



## Henk_Lu

CaNo said:


> Hahaha! I cracked up when I read this im not going to lie! He's lucky to have a buddy like you always looking out for him! haha Do you test for poison in his steaks as well? :nana: That's why I hate giving flashlights as gifts... I can't resist not opening it to "make sure it worked" as well lol



I consider it as my duty to open and test it, before I give it to the one who ordered it. Mostly, people order the same lights than I already have, a comparison is a must of course and I choose the head with the best beam and/or tint....... to give away of course!!!! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

SureFire LX2. Why? Because it is the best light in this class, hands down.


----------



## gnef

I just purchased a DBS with an MC-E pill. Before that (about six months or so) I bought a DBS with an R2 pill. I wanted two flashlight hosts that were the same so I could interchange the parts if necessary, and bought the 18650 extender tubes for both if i want longer runtime. I wanted the MC-E for the large swath of light, and I like the R2 for the throw. I haven't really had to use them for any emergencies, just around the backyard for the most part. haha.


----------



## RobertM

CaNo said:


> Hahaha! I cracked up when I read this im not going to lie! He's lucky to have a buddy like you always looking out for him! haha Do you test for poison in his steaks as well? :nana: That's why I hate giving flashlights as gifts... I can't resist not opening it to "make sure it worked" as well lol



Guilty as charged. I've played with...er...tested a few lights to make sure they work before gifting them. It's the duty of a flashaholic, right? 

*Last LED Purchase*: SureFire LX2
*Why*: Seems to have perfect output levels (15/200), a bezel down capable clip, no knurling to destroy clothing, and [IMO] the best UI in the business.


...unfortunately, my LX2 is still on backorder (3 weeks and counting). :sigh:

-Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback

CaNo said:


> I think half the fun is waiting for it to come in the mail haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been fascinated with flashlights ever since I could remember. I always carried a cheapo "Dollar Store" 2D battery between my pillows and light up the glow in the dark stuff in my room or make shadow puppets as a kid lol
> 
> I remember when my dad first brought home our 2D Incandescent Maglites and a 2AA Mini Mag... I thought they were the best flashlights the world had to offer! haha And then I came across this forum... and started to think outside of the box. Wow... for 17 years I had that thought in my head haha! I still love maglites don't get me wrong. With the help of some threads, I created my first ROP mod with the 2D Maglite! lol:nana:



Actually, after thinking about it for a few hours, my first light was really at about age 5 (thats as far back as i can remember) it was one of those eveready, 4AA torches, that turn into a lantern.

I still have it aswell!

:twothumbs

I'll try get a pic of it later!


----------



## Lee1959

I just bought my first flashlight in well over a year, and probably the last in another year if nothing breaks. It was a Streamlight Microstream. The reason I bought it is that my wife keeps "borrowing" either my Microstream or Stylus Pro, so now she has her own.


----------



## strinq

The LF2XT. Cuz i really wanted a keychain light.
Has been superb so far.


----------



## gsxrac

Hmm last one I bought was my LX2 but I still havent received it. I do plan to buy a Quark MC-E as soon as their available. And I do use ALL my lights! if they go for more than a week or two without being used they get sold.


----------



## NonSenCe

umm.. excuse.. i "need" it/them.
umm.. reason.. i want it/them.

umm.. truth.. im a holic.

hahah

i agree that i actually get these moments that i need to buy a flashlight. atleast once a month.. i like the anxious wait of mail to arrive. and the giddy feeling when it does.. and unwrapping and testing them how they work. 

*best if i dont remember/am not certain what there is inside the envelope!*worst if i totally forgot that i have bought something 

if i havent gotten any cool mail in couple weeks.. i get nervous.. and go into buying spree.. hahha. 

last that that happened.. i ordered, in middle of the night (when im weakest!) ..
-sideclicky romisen from dx (gave it to friends dad as thanks for his help on my car) 

-solarforce MCE L2, 18650 extender and L2mini body. (which arrived today! yeay!) 

so reasonings:
romisen.. yeah, was not for me. so its settled 

solarforce.. wanted the mini body so got the l2m.. then thought about getting mce drop in.. and realised that whatta heck, i can get another host too. then i have one with the normal dropin other with mce. the host with holster and battery was just 20 more than dropin.. so i thought it was worth it. and just as i was logging out i saw the extender for 2*18650s.. and thought..hmm maybe useful for longer runtime.. (didnt think that the mce dropin dont support 2 cells -damit! so that was a mistake purchase) 


1st impressions of solarforce.. 

not as nice as my previous one. old one looked like titanium new is more like chrome. dont like it. 

mce was suprisingly weak output. wide hotspot yeah. but not as "awesome" as i imagined it. 

l2mini body..chrome color so it wont look nice on my old head so to use it i need to use the new mce host head and rearcliky..

rear clicky part.. its different than the previous cliky i had. new one is recessed. old one was protruding. i like the old one better. 

so basically i am bummed about the color. if i knew it would be this much different now i wouldnt of bought them at all! 

and i really dont have a need for the solarforce. like i said im a flashaholic.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

RobertM said:


> Guilty as charged. I've played with...er...tested a few lights to make sure they work before gifting them. It's the duty of a flashaholic, right?
> 
> *Last LED Purchase*: SureFire LX2
> *Why*: Seems to have perfect output levels (15/200), a bezel down capable clip, no knurling to destroy clothing, and [IMO] the best UI in the business.
> 
> 
> ...unfortunately, my LX2 is still on backorder (3 weeks and counting). :sigh:
> 
> -Robert





> ...unfortunately, my LX2 is still on backorder (3 weeks and counting). :sigh:



eBay is your friend!


----------



## TimEggers

Fenix E01 because my Mag Solitaire finally died and beside now that I'm here, another Mag just isn't going to cut it.

What sold me:

Run time of 1 AAA
Bulb life and 10 lumen rating
Lifetime warranty (fenixstore.com)
Size
Materials
Reviews here
PRICE, all that for $15, hardly a bad choice


----------



## Sgt. LED

Maratac AAA XP-E, toy.

I wanted to see the next new nice cheap LED myself. I will play for awhile and then I'll kill it and move on.


----------



## adept1

MG L-Mini II Extreme R2 (two of them) for my cycling needs.

Reasons:


Size (among the smallest 18650 lights)
Good knurling prevents them from sliding in their Twofish mounts
Simple 3 modes with no extra crap
18650 provides 2+ hours on high
Build quality is good
Clickies have a really nice feel
Extra clicky included


----------



## lightmyway

I Just ordered a Solarforce L2M Limited Edition in stainless steel, because I did,nt have a stainless light and wanted one, also because this light is so versatile.And i can polish this one.


----------



## CaNo

waddup said:


> ....
> 
> 
> i just ordered 4 x eo1s
> 
> 3 gifts and errr 1 for me.



Something about those little lights... you just want to give them away just to fill that need to buy them yourself... and realize it is very painful to let them go to the person you are giving it too lol



Henk_Lu said:


> I consider it as my duty to open and test it, before I give it to the one who ordered it. Mostly, people order the same lights than I already have, a comparison is a must of course and I choose the head with the best beam and/or tint....... to give away of course!!!! :devil::devil::devil:



Haha Evil! But I am guilty for this as well! haha Gotta make sure I got the one with the best knurling as well (you forgot that one on ur list)!



RobertM said:


> Guilty as charged. I've played with...er...tested a few lights to make sure they work before gifting them. It's the duty of a flashaholic, right?



Yes it makes us better people... :nana:



DimeRazorback said:


> Actually, after thinking about it for a few hours, my first light was really at about age 5 (thats as far back as i can remember) it was one of those eveready, 4AA torches, that turn into a lantern.
> 
> I still have it aswell!
> 
> :twothumbs
> 
> I'll try get a pic of it later!



Pls do! I wish I still had mine as well! That light was always there when I needed it! Especially when I hear the boogeyman in the closet or under my bed!:tired:


----------



## vio765

My lastest light was a headlamp. I chose the DiNotte 400L with headlamp strap. I wanted a headlamp that, for the money, would be well-suited for nighttime hiking in winter. I still have plenty of time to test it out when it is warm. if i make a mistake, i won't die so quickly. 
I like flashlights for a few reasons. i like gadgets, i like the night and i have no wife or kids to eat up my income. i also have no other income-eating hobbies. 

my lights:

Fenix L0D, L1D,L2D, P2D, P3D, TK40 
Lumapower D-mini w/. 2xAA tube
Lumapower MRV SK 
4D Maglight with 140-lumen lamp upgrade
Rayovac 300-lumen lantern
Rayovac 3C 140-lumen light
Coleman Exponent 3xCR123 Lantern
Coleman Exponent 4xAA Lantern
Glo-Toob Lithium (Blue)
Eagletac M2CX4
Power on Board 3000-lumen spotlight
DiNotte 400L headlamp
Princeton Tec Apex
Exetech data-logging light meter
Numerous chargers
Numerous AW and Eagletac 18650 and 16340 cells
Several dozen Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries as well as Eneloops
~150 Energizer lithium AA batteries
~60 CR123 (Rayovac, Tenergy, Titanium, Duracell, and Energizer)


----------



## CaNo

iapyx said:


> To the OP: it was certainly not my last light. It was the light I most recently bought. I have to be a lot older before I will buy my last light.



Haha of course bud! I do mean the most recently purchased, I doubt anyone would post their actual "last light" especially here with all these flashaholics! haha Unless you were hit by a bus of course... but we wouldn't want that to happen! :thumbsup:



depusm12 said:


> Fenix LD01
> 
> Why to make a FenixStream Tac pocket light that runs on a AAA battery.



When I saw the thread on this before, It did spark my curiousity. Let us know how it turns out. Maybe even add a pic or two!



arcel1t said:


> I try to find new flashlight activity's and for that I need new light's.
> Recently bought a Quark 2AA to mount on my helmet for bike riding at night.
> All I need now is a bicycle and a helmet :candle:.



Funny story is... I bought my first high quality flashlight... Fenix L2D Q5 when I first became a member of CPF. And I was like... Now that I have a kick butt flashlight... I need a bicycle to complement the light.. so I bought a Schwinn bike and some TwoFish Lockblocks to strap the L2D on so I could use my flashlight at night. Not for the sake of excersising or enjoying the weather, but to strobe oncoming cars, and see how many street signs I can light up! haha... This was when I realized... I had a problem... :mecry:lol



Flying Turtle said:


> The last one (Maratac AAA) hasn't arrived yet. Before that was the LF2XT. Logic would ask why get another AAA that will never measure up to the LiteFlux? Just for fun, really. At this stage any light purchase is not based on need.
> 
> Geoff



Geoff, well done. Spoken like a true professional... flashaholic. I believe after your 4000th post here on CPF... you have reached the "acceptance stage" of y(our) addiction. lollovecpf



Yucca Patrol said:


> I bought it because I am a caver and wanted a bombproof backup light so when I die of starvation after being trapped for a week underground, the cave rescue unit will be impressed to see that my flashlight is still running strong on the low setting. :naughty::naughty::naughty:



Sadly... I do believe this is your true intention. And sadly I have had many scenarios run in my head like this as well... But then I wake up and realize... that guy who is going to rescue you... will take your flashlight... not cool...


----------



## CaNo

Oddjob said:


> Picked up a Quark AA tactical only because it was put out by 4sevens. Other than that I haven't felt the urge to buy anything.



Yet...:devil:



gsxrac said:


> Hmm last one I bought was my LX2 but I still havent received it. I do plan to buy a Quark MC-E as soon as their available. And I do use ALL my lights! if they go for more than a week or two without being used they get sold.



The flashaholic on a budget. I like it! :thumbsup: I really gotta take notes from you lol 



NonSenCe said:


> umm.. excuse.. i "need" it/them.
> umm.. reason.. i want it/them.
> 
> umm.. truth.. im a holic.
> 
> hahah
> 
> i agree that i actually get these moments that i need to buy a flashlight. atleast once a month.. i like the anxious wait of mail to arrive. and the giddy feeling when it does.. and unwrapping and testing them how they work.
> 
> *best if i dont remember/am not certain what there is inside the envelope!*worst if i totally forgot that i have bought something
> 
> if i havent gotten any cool mail in couple weeks.. i get nervous.. and go into buying spree.. hahha.
> 
> last that that happened.. i ordered, in middle of the night (when im weakest!) ..
> -sideclicky romisen from dx (gave it to friends dad as thanks for his help on my car)
> 
> -solarforce MCE L2, 18650 extender and L2mini body. (which arrived today! yeay!)
> 
> so reasonings:
> romisen.. yeah, was not for me. so its settled
> 
> solarforce.. wanted the mini body so got the l2m.. then thought about getting mce drop in.. and realised that whatta heck, i can get another host too. then i have one with the normal dropin other with mce. the host with holster and battery was just 20 more than dropin.. so i thought it was worth it. and just as i was logging out i saw the extender for 2*18650s.. and thought..hmm maybe useful for longer runtime.. (didnt think that the mce dropin dont support 2 cells -damit! so that was a mistake purchase)
> 
> 
> 1st impressions of solarforce..
> 
> not as nice as my previous one. old one looked like titanium new is more like chrome. dont like it.
> 
> mce was suprisingly weak output. wide hotspot yeah. but not as "awesome" as i imagined it.
> 
> l2mini body..chrome color so it wont look nice on my old head so to use it i need to use the new mce host head and rearcliky..
> 
> rear clicky part.. its different than the previous cliky i had. new one is recessed. old one was protruding. i like the old one better.
> 
> so basically i am bummed about the color. if i knew it would be this much different now i wouldnt of bought them at all!
> 
> and i really dont have a need for the solarforce. like i said im a flashaholic.



I have read through this entire reply... and everything you said you just took right out of my mouth. I find myself in this dilema every other week. And realize that half the stuff I bought, will collect dust... but I still have to experience this first hand! lol Internet buying is evil! :devil:



TimEggers said:


> Fenix E01 because my Mag Solitaire finally died and beside now that I'm here, another Mag just isn't going to cut it.
> 
> What sold me:
> 
> Run time of 1 AAA
> Bulb life and 10 lumen rating
> Lifetime warranty (fenixstore.com)
> Size
> Materials
> Reviews here
> PRICE, all that for $15, hardly a bad choice



A true flasholic's Maglite Solitaire is the Fenix E01. That is when you know when someone has been using the search feature on CPF! lol Good Job! haha :welcome: Congrats on you wise conversion!



Sgt. LED said:


> Maratac AAA XP-E, toy.
> 
> I wanted to see the next new nice cheap LED myself. I will play for awhile and then I'll kill it and move on.



I have mood swings like this too. It just feels better to beat up on a cheapo LED and compare it to your "more expensive" purchase and feel better about buying it (the more expensive light)... yes it is a vicious cycle... lol :shakehead


----------



## gswitter

Lambda Revolution 3D

A 3C model is currently my favorite and most-used light, and I wanted the extra runtime.


----------



## CaNo

vio765 said:


> My lastest light was a headlamp. I chose the DiNotte 400L with headlamp strap. I wanted a headlamp that, for the money, would be well-suited for nighttime hiking in winter. I still have plenty of time to test it out when it is warm. if i make a mistake, i won't die so quickly.
> I like flashlights for a few reasons. i like gadgets, i like the night and i have no wife or kids to eat up my income. i also have no other income-eating hobbies.
> 
> my lights:
> 
> Fenix L0D, L1D,L2D, P2D, P3D, TK40
> Lumapower D-mini w/. 2xAA tube
> Lumapower MRV SK
> 4D Maglight with 140-lumen lamp upgrade
> Rayovac 300-lumen lantern
> Rayovac 3C 140-lumen light
> Coleman Exponent 3xCR123 Lantern
> Coleman Exponent 4xAA Lantern
> Glo-Toob Lithium (Blue)
> Eagletac M2CX4
> Power on Board 3000-lumen spotlight
> DiNotte 400L headlamp
> Princeton Tec Apex
> Exetech data-logging light meter
> Numerous chargers
> Numerous AW and Eagletac 18650 and 16340 cells
> Several dozen Sanyo 2700 NiMH batteries as well as Eneloops
> ~150 Energizer lithium AA batteries
> ~60 CR123 (Rayovac, Tenergy, Titanium, Duracell, and Energizer)



It's better than drugs right? That is... health wise... 
But from a financial standpoint... I still think the drugs are cheaper  haha


----------



## ninjaboigt

quark AAx2 tacitcal neutral white

Because i always wanted something like a fenix with knurling and a pocket clip, and my E2D is just too out of date lumen wise...so this will be my main edc for a while =]


----------



## HKJ

That is a CL1H NOHS, because I am curious about it and want to see it.

I hope this light and a couple of other lights will arrive soon!


----------



## Owen

Last LED(entire light, anyway) purchase was a SF E2L. 
Bought it seven weeks ago for the specific purpose of having mudman cj mod it with a Q4-5B emitter and cut down McR19XR reflector, and possibly adding light diffusing film for a flood beam(which I have since done).
I basically wanted a longer-running version of the Malkoff M60WLF, with a low mode, and in a slimmer package.
...and that's what I got


----------



## Alaric Darconville

My latest purchase was two of the Maratac AAA lights from countycomm.com. One for a friend that is always generous to me (typically with goofy, inconsequential stuff but he thinks of me nonetheless) and another for a friend going into the Peace Corps. For her, it was because I wanted to be sure she could have it on her person at all times, and the added functionality of the three brightnesses and that it uses readily available AAA cells (and she can get rechargeable cells, too).

Haven't bought one for myself yet-- but plan to!


----------



## CaNo

Marfenix said:


> The last 2 Fenixes that I bought this week is a Fenix LD01 black (I did not have that yet) and a Fenix LD01 SS (I cannot believe how good this light is, so that I wanted to have a spare!)



Wait til you discover how this light performs with a 10440 cell...

Just a teaser: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231788


----------



## post tenebras

I bought an E2DL, "NRA Defender." It's my first SureFire! I bought it for the reputed quality, the two-levels, the runtime, and because it's really cool!:thumbsup:

I found a code on the Internet for 30% off from the NRA Store. NOTE: This E2DL NRA flashlight has the scalloped tailcap as pictured on the SureFire website (I'm thankful, because that's what I wanted). The pic on the NRA Store website incorrectly shows a plain tailcap, like on the former E2D NRA flashlight.


----------



## gpia7r

Oh, and I turned out all the lights in my place last night and put my Fenix E01 in my ear.

... It was like turning night to day  Getting anxious about getting a _real_ light and see what it's like. But yeah, ear-lights, I'm trademarking it and making a new line of them XD


----------



## burntoshine

Yucca Patrol said:


> I bought it because I am a caver and wanted a bombproof backup light so when I die of starvation after being trapped for a week underground, the cave rescue unit will be impressed to see that my flashlight is still running strong on the low setting. :naughty::naughty::naughty:



LOL


----------



## burntoshine

Nitecore D10 R2 (now with tritium!!) because I absolutely love the smart PD series, but wanted to replace my EX10 EDC due to the fact that I'm more of a AA flashlight guy now and less of a CR123 flashlight guy.


----------



## burntoshine

...


----------



## Marfenix

CaNo said:


> Wait til you discover how this light performs with a 10440 cell...
> 
> Just a teaser:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231788



I have read about it but appreciate the tip. I looked up all my Fenixes and read all the comments. I am so excited about this website! Slowly getting educated in the field of my favorite gadget:the (Fenix) LED flashlight.


----------



## Spypro

The last LED light I purchased is a Dereelight CL1H V4 with the MC-E pill. It is really bright.

The light feels solid and is a little bit heavy.
Emitter is pretty well centred.
Came with a nice box, spare o-rings and GITD tail cap.

I compared it with my friend's MTE P7 and it it throws better and it is brighter. 

I purchased it because I wanted a bright flood light 

Great purchase !


----------



## CaNo

Marfenix said:


> I have read about it but appreciate the tip. I looked up all my Fenixes and read all the comments. I am so excited about this website! Slowly getting educated in the field of my favorite gadget:the flashlight.



Your welcome. This forum is full of knowledge and information just waiting to be absorbed. Whether you have an old favorite light that needs to be upgraded to current technology i.e. Maglites, to making the current "best" light even better... (adding an aspheric lens for more throw and a tighter beam, or changing a smooth reflector into an Orange Peel (OP) reflector to achieve more flood). Or even using a different battery on a flashlight that can support more power to gain more lumens. You're very well on your way to becoming a flashaholic! :welcome:


----------



## Spitz

The last light I bought was a Malkoff MD4 Wildcat. Why, because it's a Malkoff and I'm a sucker for serial number runs. Add to that it's a prototype and I didn't stand a chance.


----------



## TechnoBill

*I just bought the Space Shuttle Atlantis from NASA so I could cannibalize it for lights and support infrastructure**. *I've got some upgrades planned for my study and everything on the commercial market is weak :thumbsdow. 

Aside from that a Stanley 3000 HID as a weapon light in case of space invaders. A tip of the hat to StarHalo and HKJ for being my first enablers. lovecpf

Most recently, Moddoo's Triple XP-E 2x SOB R2 Clear narrow lens drop-in for my EDC Surefire C3 Centurion {love that name}. The C3 is one of two, sometimes three, EDCs. The C3 has always hosted the P91 lamp, bezel down, weak side carry, in the V70 speed holster. It's role is _"Identification, __Targeting, __& Disorientation Force Multiplier" _in application of deadly force as a last defensive resort. Like the tools it supports, it sees regular disciplined training, that I pray will never be used. If a C3 with a P91 is cool (for outdoors), Moddoo's :bow: Triple XP-E will be akin to liquid nitrogen! 

The C3 EDC is supported by an Insight HX2 Typhoon for _indoor_ 'IT&DFM' as well as normal administrative tasks. The infinitely variable constant on mode continues to surprise me with new usefulness when I'm not looking for a reason to use the light, but a new need presents itself. The ability to use ultra low stealth mode, pre-stage for strobe while continuing to use ultra low has helped keep my blood pressure down and breathing regular on more than one occassion in public where the situation was 'tense'. It simply provides a wider latitude for controlling/containing/de-escalating a situation than more 'traditional' tools. I had my first Gladius pre-ordered from Ken Good's company and that very low serial number is part of my wife's EDC loadout. Last Sunday I gave my Gray Gladius (original output), which had been a backup in my bug out bag, to my Brother-In-Law. He's a great guy, but 'other' people have always spent his money. I discovered a new use for the variable on my H2X while he was helping move my geriatric Mom from one assisted living facility to another. The next morning, he had his own Gladius, in the fairly uncommon gray color. It's got a great new home, and is the Big Dog. What's not to like?

The HX2 Typhoon is like an AR-10. The C3 with Moddoo's drop-in will be like a Ma Deuce. :naughty:

Fenix P3D Q5, 3 cell body, as tertiary carry when I want to keep the C3 and HX2 in deep concealment. _Low profile is, as low profile does._

By the way, for any International Space Station Fans, progress is going to be held up by the following shortages: two spare gyroscopes, two nitrogen tank assemblies, two pump modules, an ammonia tank assembly and a spare latching end effector for the station's robotic arm. The November 12, 2009 parts delivery has been mysteriously canceled.


----------



## TechnoBill

gpia7r said:


> Oh, and I turned out all the lights in my place last night and put my Fenix E01 in my ear.
> 
> But yeah, ear-lights, I'm trademarking it and making a new line of them XD


Naturally after they catch on, and you sell a zillion you'll release the XD-M series with a bunch of cool new, not quite backward compatible, parts yah?


----------



## TOQ

I have never considered myself a flashaholic however I have always been facsinated by small, powerful handheld flashlights. I have owned several sized Maglites from the 6 D-cell to the little tiny, almost useless Solitare and one day saw an ad on the internet for an "ASP Triad". Everything I read about it told me I just have to have one of these lights, so I ordered one and used it for my EDC for several years. That is until I found out about LED lights and the Olight M2 Warrior Premium. After doing a lot of research and comparing it to other lights in its class I ordered one of them and it is now my EDC. Now as to where this is all heading, I'm not quite sure as my girlfriend is beginning to give me some questionable looks when she sees me perusing the flashlight sections at some of the various stores we visit. She thinks I have definitely become a flashaholic but I still stick to my story that I am not. Hmm, been thinking about that 35W Tactical HID and the Polarion lights are looking "less expensive" every time I visit their site and then there's the...............

Light me up Scotty...........Terry (I am not a flashaholic......No-No-No!!!)


----------



## DimeRazorback

Here are the pics


----------



## tsask

Nitecore D20, from 4 Sevens because of the piston drive and its sheer beauty Q5 on sale! QUARK AA, CR123 because 4 Sevens' name is on the light with a warm LED. Their service is excellent. It's been nice watching them grow and add staff and products! 

Before that it was a LUMMI Neutral white drop in LE for my RAW Ns! Why? look at it!, dealing with Rob at Lummi is also a pleasure. I have even called and spoken to him on the phone. He sounds like one of the Beatles  

I recently picked up a bunch of those coin cell LED lights from BatteryJunction WHY? great service and outstanding selection. 

Before that it was something from Lighthound same reason great service and great selection.


----------



## MerkurMan

Last light I purchased was a Quark AA warm. I was on the fence for a while, debating whether I NEED another "premium" 1AA light, as I am still more than satisfied with my D10 R2 as an EDC... but I pulled the trigger last night, after going through the whole 3-part Quark thread, and burning the midnight oil.  The warm emitter sold me, as I love the tint on my Zebralight H60w, and the lego-ability will definitely come in handy in the future (once my VISA cools down a little. )

I'm also waiting on a T100C2 MkII. Hoping that will fulfill my needs for an 18650 thrower with good runtime.

Last light I actually received? Hmm, that'd have to be the H60w. Well impressed with its brightness, tint, and comfort on the head. I was a little wary about going with the H60 over the H501, worried that the size and weight might be a little overwhelming, but so far I haven't found that to be an issue. It's come in VERY handy working on my car. Never again will I have to deal with a fluorescent worklamp getting in the way, or holding a flashlight in my teeth! :thumbsup: As an added bonus, with a strip of paper towel stuffed under the headband, it doubles as a sweat band.


----------



## recDNA

MG PLI. Small, inexpensive, MC-E emitter. I like a bright, floody emitter so the MC-E is perfect for me. I se no reason to carry around a giant M30 when I can throw the MG PLI in my pocket or used the included holster.

I would have preferred the WE sniper because I like strobe in the event of a car breakdown but it is SO much more expensive I can't justify it.

I'm trying to hold off buying anything else until the Eagletac T20C and the Quark MC-E come out because I'm sure I'm going to have to have one of them. I'm going nuts waiting though.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Playskool 2C lantern at a thrift store


----------



## Gary123

Just bought 2:

1) A Milkey custom - Aleph 3 head, MC-E emitter on a Leef 18650 body with RPM tail, all bare AL. Its designed to run on two imr 123 cells. I bought the light because I want a high output single MC-E light of high quality. So many of the high output MC-E or P7 lights out now are large lights and I wanted to create one that would equal or exceed their output in a significantly smaller form factor.

2) Another custom I put together: an Aleph 1 head (actually an Erin Ti copy) with a NEXGEN 750 SSC USVOH LE, Balrog 17500 body with 2 stage twisty. A basic light, very compact, quite bright, convenient with the two outputs. I got it to further explore the Aleph line, and because the little is compact and attractive.


----------



## Skyeye

Ray-0-vac 1AAA keychain. Why? Because I can.:naughty:


----------



## Owen

DimeRazorback said:


> Here are the pics


What kind of emitter is that? Is that one of them nootral LEDs?


----------



## defloyd77

gpia7r said:


> Oh, and I turned out all the lights in my place last night and put my Fenix E01 in my ear.



I really hope you mean ON your ear and not IN:sick2:

I ordered a Quark AA Neutral Tactical Saturday. Why? Physical design; the knurling, the clip, especially the retaining system and swapping the head and tail to reverse the clip and square threads. The UI, I love the simple 2 mode head twist, the Quark allows me to program the 2 modes. The beam and emitter, the small hotspot and large spill seems to be the most well rounded beam for my uses and well the neutral tint speaks for itself.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Owen said:


> What kind of emitter is that? Is that one of them nootral LEDs?



Lol, no unfortunately not

:laughing:


----------



## Search

Last purchase was a SureFire E1B Backup. I bought it as a backup to my duty light.

One before that as a Single-Mode E2DL. It is my duty light. It's also a baton with teeth


----------



## Bengy

The last light I bought would be the Fenix TK40. The reason was solely because I just wanted to own a bright light lol and a plus is that it ran on AA batteries which is very convenient since I already have rechargeable AA batteries.


----------



## angelofwar

Last LED was the new multi-mode AA Mags. I got tired of the IQ switches on my older one's, and wanted to see what they were about. Good for what it is, but nothing to scream about...

Before that was my FIRST malkoff (an M60). Threw that in my G2 w/ AN14...and screamed!


----------



## callmaster

Bought me a Kong-12.

Why? Wanted me something bright!

Whoa was it bright!.


----------



## Schwartz

The last light I purchased was a Malkoff MD4. I got it because I really like my MD2. I try to limit myself to lights that are fairly unique when compared to what I already have. I don't have a light with 4 high power LEDs so I got the MD4. Had he made it a 3 LED light I dunno what I would have done because I have a EagleTac M2X.  I always find myself saying oh I could use that for this or that. It is tough keeping the urge to buy under control but I know from seeing the pictures other people post that I am doing pretty good at controlling it. 

I got hooked on LEDs back when I purchased my ARC LS1 and AA extender tube. I would say that was my first serious LED light and I still have and use it.


----------



## Mr Floppy

gpia7r said:


> Oh, and I turned out all the lights in my place last night and put my Fenix E01 in my ear.
> 
> ... It was like turning night to day  Getting anxious about getting a _real_ light and see what it's like. But yeah, ear-lights, I'm trademarking it and making a new line of them XD



Ear lights, if it looks anything like this, then thats going to be an infringment on my patent.





Nah, its not even my idea. Its just a cheap $2 pair of over the ear head phones and Fenix L0P strapped on to it. 

I actually wanted to strap my new LiteFlux LF2XT to it but the buzzing gets a little annoying when its on max. That wasn't the reason why I got the LF2XT though. It was all the glowing reports from people on this forum that sold me and I'm not one bit disappointed.


----------



## Boy SureFire

My one and only LED SF E1L, because my 6P looked sad being alone on my belt, ohh yah and :bowrock:


----------



## HighLumens

Mr Floppy said:


> Ear lights, if it looks anything like this, then thats going to be an infringment on my patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, its not even my idea. Its just a cheap $2 pair of over the ear head phones and Fenix L0P strapped on to it.
> 
> *I actually wanted to strap my new LiteFlux LF2XT to it but the buzzing gets a little annoying when its on max.* That wasn't the reason why I got the LF2XT though. It was all the glowing reports from people on this forum that sold me and I'm not one bit disappointed.


Nice idea! I'll try to find a way to attach my LF2XT to my face too.

P.S.: yesterday I found a piece of plastic that could work as a diffuser but it was 0.5mm smaller (diameter) than needed. I forced a bit to make it fit and it worked great, but when I removed it, I noticed a very little sign on the anodizing . Perhaps I forced too much? More likely it already was there!


----------



## BlueBeam22

The last LED light I bought was a silver 3D MagLED with the upgraded Rebel emitter. The reason why I bought it is because I like to collect LED lights with extreme throw, and I knew from what I had read on CPF that it was an incredible thrower, which is most certainly is.








lovecpf


----------



## Boy SureFire

:bow:CPF For Life:rock::grouphug:


----------



## CaNo

TOQ said:


> I have never considered myself a flashaholic however I have always been facsinated by small, powerful handheld flashlights. I have owned several sized Maglites from the 6 D-cell to the little tiny, almost useless Solitare and one day saw an ad on the internet for an "ASP Triad". Everything I read about it told me I just have to have one of these lights, so I ordered one and used it for my EDC for several years. That is until I found out about LED lights and the Olight M2 Warrior Premium. After doing a lot of research and comparing it to other lights in its class I ordered one of them and it is now my EDC. Now as to where this is all heading, I'm not quite sure as my girlfriend is beginning to give me some questionable looks when she sees me perusing the flashlight sections at some of the various stores we visit. She thinks I have definitely become a flashaholic but I still stick to my story that I am not. Hmm, been thinking about that 35W Tactical HID and the Polarion lights are looking "less expensive" every time I visit their site and then there's the...............
> 
> Light me up Scotty...........Terry (I am not a flashaholic......No-No-No!!!)



TOQ, in a way you're right... I mean after all you are technically still "unenlightened" haha! Tell your girlfriend she won't see any changes yet... until you have reached your 100th post here on CPF (to achieve flashaholic status). Then that is when you start growing hair, and start howling at full moons...  



DimeRazorback said:


> Here are the pics



That is actually a pretty nice light to start off with! I was originally going to say that it seems really bulky, until I scrolled down some more and realized the lantern mode you were referring to. Not bad! Atleast your first light was was a name brand... I don't even think that mine had a name... haha! I wish I still had mine... I don't even remember if it broke or if I ended up throwing it out. Actually I think the batteries I used were mixed. I had that bad habit growing up. I would always take a fresh battery and mix it with a dead battery (the flashlight was 2D), thinking it would prolong my battery stash, but I guess all it did in the long run was destroy the flashlight when the battery acid leaked out...


----------



## CaNo

So far after reading all the posts, I've noticed alot of people recently have been buying the Maratac AAA and Malkoff lights (I wonder what I am missing out on with these Malkoff lights...) :thinking:


----------



## Boy SureFire

CaNo said:


> TOQ, Then that is when you start growing hair
> 
> 
> 
> uuuummmmmmmmm odd as this post I'll have thirty, yet my eyebrows, beard, and nether regions prove you to be WRONG  did I really just post that?
Click to expand...


----------



## CaNo

Boy SureFire said:


> CaNo said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOQ, Then that is when you start growing hair
> 
> 
> 
> uuuummmmmmmmm odd as this post I'll have thirty, yet my eyebrows, beard, and nether regions prove you to be WRONG  did I really just post that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, judging from your avatar... you're already wolf-like... at 30 posts.... hmmm...
> 
> I would hate to see what you would look like at 500 posts... when you're a flashaholic... with an asterisk.... :nana:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Boy SureFire

with an asterisk.... :nana:[/QUOTE] :huh2:


----------



## dagored

RA Twisty 100. 

After 2 Clickies, I could not pass this up. Next an RA Clicky 200.


----------



## CaNo

Boy SureFire said:


> with an asterisk.... :nana:... :huh2:



100 posts= Flashaholic

500 posts= Flashaholic*

(If you scroll up this page, you will see angelofwar's name and avatar, he has the asterisk next to his flashaholic status because he has posted over 500 posts)


----------



## Boy SureFire

thanks for the heads up:twothumbs


----------



## TAIGERSX

Ultrafire WF-1300L is inbound just because I love 1000 lumens OTF .


----------



## ankhbr

Lumapower ConneXion X2, arrived yesterday 
Why?
It was the closest to the EDC light I wanted:
- Takes AA batteries
- It's floodier than average (but has a good throw for up to medium-range)
- Tailstands
- Can be turned into a full flood light if needed (by removing the head and exposing the LED)
- Multimode with a good high and a nice low mode (medium is a welcome optional for me)


----------



## Boy SureFire

1000 lum :goodjob:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

TAIGERSX said:


> Ultrafire WF-1300L is inbound just because I love 1000 lumens OTF .


Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## smokinbasser

I just ordered the 3rd Fenix P1D after the postal service apparently sent it on a round the world voyage. I bought one for my daughters mate as a thank you for letting me stay in their home for my triple bypass and one for myself, unfortunately mine went for a walkabout so I ordered a 3rd one just as my ex notified me it landed at my daughters house yesterday. I told her I had just ordered another one as a replacement and she asked "Can I have this one then" I think she has lost the dorcy 2 cell 123 light I gave her so naturally I said yes just read the instructions and don't lose this one LOL. It sure is fun creating new flashaholics!!!!


----------



## CaNo

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Anyone can confirm this?



Here is a little discussion on the owners of this light I had found. Also some beamshots included. 
http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Default.dx/sku.20233~threadid.325257

The only thing is that they say it is not an HID light... they are claiming it was falsely advertised and is actually a halogen... 
http://www.dealextreme.com/forums/Default.dx/sku.20233~threadid.271543

The light seems to have a powerful beam, based on the posted beamshots.... but then again it does take 3 18650's... And if anything... this is probably a cell guzzler if it is a halogen..

TaigerSX... what is your input on this? Since you do own this light... 

I guess nobody credible like Selfbuilt really tested this light out. So no really confirmed lightbox results and/or runtime charts for this light ATM...


----------



## CaNo

TAIGERSX said:


> Ultrafire WF-1300L is inbound just because I love 1000 lumens OTF .


 
Just a shame it ended up breaking on ya. Do you plan on fixing it?


----------



## chef4850

I appologize that htis is my first post and have been reading up for quite a while on all information. I have the uf rl-2088 light and think it is worth every $. Well made, quite bright, fair run time and came with out any flaws. I have researched all the lights that I have purchased through the CPF forums. I have used the reviews good/bad and even on this light I found mixed reviews. I still purchased the light and am very pleased with it. My hat is off to all of you for your great reviews as well as bad. I guess you have saved me some $. :twothumbs


----------



## chef4850

I appologie for the previous post as you were speaking of a different light than me.  First post and a little anxious I guess!


----------



## brainy1000

Last week I received two new Fenix: E20 and P2D. Today, another Terralux Lightstar 220 arrived.
The reasons: These are the 4th and 5th Fenix models in my collection. I really like this brand: reliable, well-constructed, never failed or blinked.
About the Terralux, as I said, is the second unit of the same model I own, this time purchased as a back-up (the original is alright, thanks). Also very well built one.


----------



## looman

DEFT


----------



## Narcosynthesis

I suck at actually buying lights...

The last two lights I bought were my Fenix e01 (last october) and L1T (over a year ago) - the e01 as a replacement for a Solitaire style light - small, basic and functional. The L1T as my main light - simple UI, AA batteries, solid and functional.

Between those two I haven't really had any need to buy a new light (ignoring the cost factor) and I have not yet found anything better suited to what I want than the L1T (the LD10 for example is better, but too complicated, Surefires use 123's not AA, etc...)

I am currently debating either another L1T as a spare (after misplacing it a couple of times...) or an LD01 as a halfway between the e01 and L1T - smaller and easier to carry than the L1T, but also more output and better tint than the e01.


----------



## defloyd77

Narcosynthesis said:


> II am currently debating either another L1T as a spare (after misplacing it a couple of times...) or an LD01 as a halfway between the e01 and L1T - smaller and easier to carry than the L1T, but also more output and better tint than the e01.



4Sevens tactical Quark AA is what you need. It has the same 2 mode interface as your L1T, but it allows you to select the 2 modes with 8 different settings, 5 brightness and 3 flashling. It really isn't as complicated as it sounds.


----------



## C4vey

A D10 R2, because I can't bear to be without a light while waiting for my Warm Quark AA.

It's the second D10 I've had, the switch stopped working on the first and it never reached the company I returned it to, but the simplicity of the UI and the ease of carrying it clipped in the coin pocket on my jeans were enough to convince me to buy another one. Sadly the new one seems to be going through batteries at an alarming rate, but it's here to stay at least until I get the Quark.


----------



## recDNA

defloyd77 said:


> 4Sevens tactical Quark AA is what you need. It has the same 2 mode interface as your L1T, but it allows you to select the 2 modes with 8 different settings, 5 brightness and 3 flashling. It really isn't as complicated as it sounds.


 
I ordered the Eagletac T20C but haven't got it yet. Does that count?


Eagletac seems to put out more lumens than the M20 and gives you a diffuser. The colored filters are neat but I didn't buy them. I have no real purpose for them.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann

I ordered the UltraFire MCU-C7 from DealExtreme along with a bare MC-E emitter. I wanted to try the emitter swap I read about. Worked pretty well. Runs about 250 lumens but it sure eats batteries.


----------



## kyhunter1

Eagletac T100C2. Excellent regulation with 18650 batteries, and 200+ lumens with a smooth beam using a smooth reflector!


----------



## Legend

Eagletac P100C2. It has plenty of runtime and output and is small enough for pocket carry.


----------



## *Dusty*

L1D and an E01 as my first "real" flashlights for EDC.

Use them both in work, and as good as the L1D is, I still want more. I have a feeling August could be an expensive month, I want a load of lights sorted and ready for the winter!!


----------



## CaNo

chef4850 said:


> I appologize that htis is my first post and have been reading up for quite a while on all information. I have the uf rl-2088 light and think it is worth every $. Well made, quite bright, fair run time and came with out any flaws. I have researched all the lights that I have purchased through the CPF forums. I have used the reviews good/bad and even on this light I found mixed reviews. I still purchased the light and am very pleased with it. My hat is off to all of you for your great reviews as well as bad. I guess you have saved me some $. :twothumbs


 
That's why we are here. :thumbsup: 



chef4850 said:


> I appologie for the previous post as you were speaking of a different light than me.  First post and a little anxious I guess!


 
:welcome: I'm sure that 1st post will definitely not be your last! haha


----------



## CaNo

*Dusty* said:


> L1D and an E01 as my first "real" flashlights for EDC.
> 
> Use them both in work, and as good as the L1D is, I still want more. I have a feeling August could be an expensive month, I want a load of lights sorted and ready for the winter!!


 
Maybe you can save some money by knowing that the L1D head can be interchangable with the L2D(2xAA 180 lumens) and P2D (1xCR123 180 lumens) bodies... L2D for longer runtime and brightness, and P1D for a portable light with the same brightness level as the L2D (180 lumens).

So as not to confuse you.... I am copying Gunner12's post to show you which head is compatible with which body tube:

"The P*2*D/PD*20* head is compatible with the L1D/L2D/LD10/LD20/L1T V2.0/L2T V2.0 body and the same circuit as the respective models(P2D/L1D/L2D, same circuit, PD20/LD10/LD20, same circuit)."

Hope this helps and saves you some money!:twothumbs


----------



## BigBluefish

Quark 123 Tactical Neutral (warm) Tint No Clip.

I ordered this light because I wanted the following features: 

2 level operation, with each level selectable
Warm tint emitter for outdoor use (hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, etc.)
Low lows (moonlight .2 lumens and low, 3.5 lumens) 
Silly modes (strobe SOS) either absent, or completely out of the way

As a bonus, there are several other desireable qualities: 

Very nice beam pattern, good combo of throw and flood 
Very good build quality
Lego-izable  for different battery types 
Forward clicky
Great knurling - aggressive enough to hold onto, but probably won't eat pocket linings...time will tell
Aesthetically pleasing styling


----------



## mightysparrow

LiteFlux LF5XT: unparalleled customizing possibilities, build quality, sale price, and the fact that my only other AA lights are a JetBeam Jet 1 (about 30-35 lumens, max) and a JetBeam EP3, which is made of relatively heavy stainless steel. 

I've been looking for a AA light with an upgraded LED and a UI that I can conform to my desired qualities, at a good price, and the sale on this light was an opportunity I felt I should jump on.


----------



## Ctrain

Nitecore EZAA / EZ123
And Surefire LX2

As for why... hmmm well its hard enough justifying it to my girlfriend so ''JUST BECAUSE'' lovecpf


----------



## UpChUcK

Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 300 lumen lantern and parts for my ROP mod... because I just can't stop buying things that emit light. :shakehead :shrug:  :duh2: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fereine Hellionstar

my recent purchase was last week. it's a led lenser x21


----------



## beegee377

i last bought a 18650 L2 with a deereelight r2 and awesome


----------



## crystalfox

Just bought a NDI, mainly takes an AA battery with tactical mode.


----------



## iapyx

chef4850 said:


> I appologie for the previous post as you were speaking of a different light than me.  First post and a little anxious I guess!


 

Hey guys, where are our manners?
Let's welcome this new member.

:welcome: chef4850


----------



## CaNo

iapyx said:


> Hey guys, where are our manners?
> Let's welcome this new member.
> 
> :welcome: chef4850



Haha! Check post #110...:nana:


----------



## iapyx

CaNo said:


> Haha! Check post #110...:nana:


 
that's only one welcome.


----------



## CaNo

iapyx said:


> that's only one welcome.


:eeksign:


----------



## iapyx

CaNo said:


> :eeksign:


----------



## Tomcat!

Nitecore Extreme Q5 at the end of May.

Why? I liked the look of it and wanted a simple small pocket EDC light. I chose the ss bezel because I'm not a fan of strike bezels, especially on a light that small. Besides, it looks so much nicer with the smooth stainless steel. I also wanted to use my existing Surefire E-series filters and diffuse which I find handy, plus the head is also E-series compatible which gives me the option of a nice quick dual mode LED conversion for my E1e or E2e bodies. The E2e is bored out for 17670 cells so I can run the Nitecore for much longer. So with just these two I have options for long body, short body, shorter body, one cell, two cell, primaries, rechargeables, LED, incan, lamp variety, bright with shorter run time, less bright with long runtimes, filters, diffusers, single mode, dual mode, customised ramping...! 
All in all the NEX and E-series together makes a very versatile system which should serve me well for a long time. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

Surefire A2L... just have to wait for it to arrive.

Previous one was a Surefire U2, and it arrived today!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Legend

I've purchased a Fenix E01. I couldn't resist buying a cheap but durable little light with adequate output.


----------



## Harry999

I purchased a Olight M30 Triton because I wanted to see what a 700 lumen MC-E light could do compared to the Surefire LX2 I had purchased previously. I now have a very good floodlight as well as a decent thrower.

The problem is now I want a powerful thrower as well and I have just seen the video for the MD4 Wildcat that Malkoff Devices are making available again shortly. That will be my next buy and first custom buy. What is CPF doing to me!!!!

Edit: To note I forgot that four Fenix EOI lights arrived this morning in different colours. The reason for getting them is so I can look for things I drop in dark places in public places without scaring members of the public by switching on the M30...


----------



## Buckles

Surefire G2L to mount on my shotgun.


----------



## recDNA

Harry999 said:


> I purchased a Olight M30 Triton because I wanted to see what a 700 lumen MC-E light could do compared to the Surefire LX2 I had purchased previously. I now have a very good floodlight as well as a decent thrower.
> 
> The problem is now I want a powerful thrower as well and I have just seen the video for the MD4 Wildcat that Malkoff Devices are making available again shortly. That will be my next buy and first custom buy. What is CPF doing to me!!!!
> 
> Edit: To note I forgot that four Fenix EOI lights arrived this morning in different colours. The reason for getting them is so I can look for things I drop in dark places in public places without scaring members of the public by switching on the M30...


 

How did it do?


----------



## CaNo

I bought the Red Filter cap for my L2D the other day from 4Sevens. It cost me $5 shipped. Since I am so fascinated with the red light coming from my Ra Twisty 85-TR... I am kind of cheating my flashaholic-ism... by telling myself I had bought a brand new light (even though it is just my old Fenix L2D with a Red cap...).... but ssshh!! Don't tell myself that! :sweat: It makes me :sleepy: better at night... haha!


----------



## Harry999

recDNA said:


> How did it do?



I tend to have the M30 set to Strobe. 

A few months ago I happened to switch on a Surefire E2DL while leaving work just to check it was on. I normally lock out the tail cap if I have kept it in my pocket during the day. One of my colleagues with not a little fear in her voice told me I shouldn't use a powerful flashlight near her because she is an epileptic and subject to fits.

Since that time I tend to use lower lumen lights in public where there are large numbers of people around. I know the chances of an epileptic being around is small but I would feel bad if I scared one by setting off the strobe on the M30. I would feel even worse if I caused that person to suffer a fit! 

Besides in these politically correct days it probably better not to attract unnecessary attention with an out of the ordinary flashlight.

My neighbors of course know about my love of flashlights because I am always testing them out in the garden! :thumbsup:


----------



## WadeF

Maratac AAA because I've been wanting a very small light that could clip inside my pants pocket. I also wanted a small AAA light with the XP-E emitter. The ability to run 10440's (even though it's against the manufacturer's recommendations for LEGAL reason) is a plus too. Also it's hard to beat for the price.

Hoping to see more AAA lights with the XP-E or XP-G emitters.


----------



## CaNo

WadeF said:


> Maratac AAA because I've been wanting a very small light that could clip inside my pants pocket. I also wanted a small AAA light with the XP-E emitter. The ability to run 10440's (even though it's against the manufacturer's recommendations for LEGAL reason) is a plus too. Also it's hard to beat for the price.
> 
> Hoping to see more AAA lights with the XP-E or XP-G emitters.


 
Whoa... the Maratac AAA uses an XP-E emitter? Is there anyother AAA lights that use XP-E or XP-G?


----------



## CaNo

Sgt. LED said:


> Maratac AAA XP-E, toy.
> 
> I wanted to see the next new nice cheap LED myself. I will play for awhile and then I'll kill it and move on.


 
http://countycomm.com/aaa.html

It says that it is XR-E... but on another thread, it said it is XR-E with a XP-E bulb... can anyone confirm this?:shrug:


----------



## justlux

I bought a Surefire LX2 and L4 Lumamax, because i like the slim size and wanted one for throw and the other for flood.


----------



## Buffalohump

On a bit of a flashlight feeding frenzy at the moment. I go in cycles. 

It was started off by the new Maratac AAA. The minute I saw it, I had to have it. I guess like most people here, I couldn't resist the form factor, multi-mode output and of course, the price.

So once the flashlight fire was stoked I had to feed it and that somehow lead to a Novatac 120P....

That choice was a little more complicated. I've been angling for a Ra Clicky for some time, but after doing some research, I was deterred by three major factors:

1) The lack of a decent clip
2) The lack of tail-standing ability
3) The size of the light (seems a little large for an EDC)

So that brought me back to Novatac. I have an 85P and really like it, so it seemed logical to get a 120P. I would have liked a black one but they all seem to be 120T's.

I know there are lots of exciting new lights out there, many costing less than the NT, but doing hours of research just gives me a headache...

That said, I believe my next purchase will most likely be a Nitecore D10 or a Liteflux LF3 XT, as these seem to be very well liked by folks in the know.


----------



## notsobrite

my last purchase was a mag aa led. i bought it as a gift for my boss because he kept borrowing my eagletac and wasn't carefull with it. too bad- after about 2 weeks he turned into a jerk


----------



## 5.0Trunk

EagleTac M2XC4 Cool. I just wanted too.


----------



## recDNA

5.0Trunk said:


> EagleTac M2XC4 Cool. I just wanted too.


 

I'm jealous I want one too.


----------



## CaNo

CaNo said:


> http://countycomm.com/aaa.html
> 
> It says that it is XR-E... but on another thread, it said it is XR-E with a XP-E bulb... can anyone confirm this?:shrug:



haha i quoted myself... but anyways... noone knows? :shrug:


----------



## *Dusty*

3 X MARATAC aaa. Why? Shiny toy syndrome.

Got my heart now set on a nitecore D10 too, as well as another couple of fenix lights......


----------



## CaNo

Just bought myself a natural LF2XT Q4. Can't wait for it to come! I've always had a thing for small lights with clickies. I am tired of small lights with twisties. And I guess the only small light with a clicky that I can find is the LF2XT. A little pricey, but hey, I heard the juice was worth the squeeze, so we will see.

Was also thinking about the Quark Ti... 
Seems very affordable for a Ti light, plus with the XP-G, that puts the icing on the cake. But my willpower tells me to hold off since i already have a QAA. Plus not knowing how a XP-G will turn out, if there are any glitches, etc... i dont want to go through the hassle of returning it. i know it is limited edition, but hell... show me some beamshots comparing the XP-E and the XP-G and what the light looks like first! And some user feedback would help as well...

I was also thinking the Maratac AAA. Was about to buy the SS version, but held off. I think the pricing on it is very nice since it is an XP-E, but then again its a twisty... :tired:... BORING! I would of only bought the light for the XP-E beam. Which would be a waste since I already bought the LF2XT with its XP-E beam. I may put that money i would have spent on the Maratac AAA ($36 shipped) towards my purchase of the Quark Ti, once someone sheds some light on it, and stops leaving their consumers in the dark (***COUGH DAVID COUGH COUGH***):nana:


----------



## ateallthepies

The last one I bought arrived in the post this morning. It was a Tiablo A9 with the extra collimator head.

Why?

Because I wanted a thrower, that's why.


Steve.


----------



## Tixx

Amilite Cuty with both CR123 and CR2.

Just wanted something small with power.

Is shipping and should be here next week


----------



## CGD08

EagleTac T20C2 with RGB kit and tail-standing cap. 
I needed to get a good flashlight to last me 1 or 2+ years haha. My first "real deal" light. 4.5/5 STARS. Almost 5. It is such an awesome little thrower!

Upgraded from a 65 lumen led light, "power bar".

EAGLETAC FTW!


----------



## deKatt

Fenix L1D. Why? I have an L2D and like it, but wanted something I could carry in a pocket.


----------



## 13Lites

Maratac AAA Natural... CPF members made me do it! Seriously, everyone stated it is a great little light and they are 100% right.


----------



## CaNo

13Lites said:


> Maratac AAA Natural... CPF members made me do it! Seriously, everyone stated it is a great little light and they are 100% right.


 
:kewlpics: (*pic) lol


----------



## Sharpy_swe

Today I got an Fenix TK20 yellow, but it's a birthday present for my father. And somewhere in the post system is my 4Sevens QAA2 Neutral, that one is going to be my new bicycle light.


----------



## Larbo

Last light I bought was a TK40 week and a half ago, not sure why just had to have it Now I find myself staring at the Quark 123 over and over...hmmm:shakehead


----------



## LEDninja

Nitecore EasyAA*w* for my GOTO EDC.

Only current AA light that can sit horizontally in tight jeans pockets comfortably. Used to carry a Civictor V1. The other AA/14500 lights are too long and I end up belt holstering them.

Simple UI identical to the Millermods Arc AAA 2 stage Cree on my keychain as backup EDC.

Ugh, the neutral warm white on the EasyAA*w* makes the Q4WH on my Millermods look awful green. Sigh.


----------



## CaNo

Larbo said:


> Last light I bought was a TK40 week and a half ago, not sure why just had to have it Now I find myself staring at the Quark 123 over and over...hmmm:shakehead



Consider the Quark AA with 14500 cells. It gives the same amount of light as the Q123, but in an emergency situation, you can always use a AA cell when the 14500 runs out. Not to mention that the run time of the 14500 on max is quite impressive. With the Q123 you are only stuck with the CR123 cells. That is unless you are just going for portability... then I guess you decision is already made.


----------



## CaNo

Quark Titanium 123 (no clip) with blue boots. Why? Because I will regret not jumping on it when they are no longer in production.... Kind of like the Ra Twisty 85-TR. And even though there is no evidence this new R4 emitter will be good, I am still curious about it's performance. A little more flood never hurt anyone right?


----------



## bansuri

Quark AA Neutral for my little brother. Recently retired Army Ranger instructor and inspiration to all who know him. Couldn't stand the thought of him NOT having a nice, modern LED lamp. Thought about getting the Ti for the "wow" factor but was afraid he wouldn't carry it and leave it on a shelf. So plain old aircraft aluminum for him!

Last LED light for ME was the LiteFlux LF5XT, I really love the interface, programmability, finish, and beam. There aren't many lights that let you program how many modes you want, what type of mode, brightness of each, on/off mode memory, battery protection for different types of rechargeables, I could go on and on. So far I have the LF3XT and LF5XT. Saving for the LF2XT and then I'm done. LiteFlux is all the light I'll ever need for EDC, small, bright, flexible, and beautiful. The only downside might be if a solar storm or EMP blast fries the EEPROM(or whatever is onboard) then I'll try to dig out an old mini-maglight.

Oh yeah, didn't get a LiteFlux for brother cuz he's old-school, programming it would drive him nuts.


----------



## angelofwar

Just got a U2 off the MP......Hope it lives up to my expectations...but then again, I own 20+ Surefires...


----------



## TechnoBill

bansuri said:


> Quark AA Neutral for my little brother. Recently retired Army Ranger instructor and inspiration to all who know him.


 Please extend our thanks for his service :thumbsup:.

Somehow "little brother" and "Ranger" just don't seem to fit in the same sentence. :laughing: If Marines are made, not born, then I figure Rangers, SEALs, Force Recon, were never anyone's little brother. Must have been some sort of RoboCop transformation in there.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## neoseikan

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol



I don't have many lights, but I'd like to buy or trade the best ones.
There are reasons:
1- I am curious how good they are, because I am a designer.
2- I like some great concepts.
3- I'd like to have more lights to show.

I personally prefer multi-18650 lights in the car, and 123A or CR2 lights in the pocket. No AA lights, except as gifts. It's easy for me to buy 16340/14500 or any size Li-on batteries, but difficult to ship them.

I also like headlamps. I hope to get a Surefire Saint. Is it available now? If P.K agree, I hope to trade one with him. LOL.

I don't have rifles or pistols, so weapon lights isn't in my collection. But I am also interested in producing them, so they are welcome too.

I am a traveler, and I hope to carry a light with minimized weight and max output. A multi-123A light with SST-50 or MC-E will be quite good.

When I am writing this, I get a new idea. It's for traveler like me. Will tell it later.


----------



## CaNo

Added another to the list. My latest light up to date that I have received is the LiteFlux LF2XT. The best portable light I own (up to date). The versatility can be compared to the Ra lights, and only light I know that has a clicky for it's size and cell intake. This will be perfect for looking down my patient's oropharynx to check for any oral abnormalities (The neutral white really serves it's purpose when observing the tonsils, and for white spotting), and the ever so popular pupil dilation test. It is great because you have 5 modes, and an additional 2 tactical modes in the FUI setting. I just better remember not to use 100% brightness when checking the patient's pupils! haha


----------



## flatline

CaNo said:


> Added another to the list. My latest light up to date that I have received is the LiteFlux LF2XT. The best portable light I own (up to date). The versatility can be compared to the Ra lights, and only light I know that has a clicky for it's size and cell intake. This will be perfect for looking down my patient's oropharynx to check for any oral abnormalities (The neutral white really serves it's purpose when observing the tonsils, and for white spotting), and the ever so popular pupil dilation test. It is great because you have 5 modes, and an additional 2 tactical modes in the FUI setting. I just better remember not to use 100% brightness when checking the patient's pupils! haha



That's exactly why I bought my wife a LF2XT. She had been using a solitaire, but was frustrated that even with fresh battery, it wasn't always bright enough to compete with the overhead lighting of some exam rooms.

She uses the CUI and doesn't even care that the FUI exists. Of course, one of the reasons I got it for her was so that I could experiment with the FUI to decide if I wanted to buy myself a LF5XT (I do).

Anyways, she loves it and is constantly asked about it by the other doctors. We'll probably be buying half a dozen or so to give to the other attendings as Xmas gifts. Anyone know if you can engrave a HA anodized flashlight without ruining it?

--flatline


----------



## Larbo

That would be a Quark123. Few weeks after getting my TK40 I just had to go and look at 7777"s page and started looking at them, because I have several lights that are 123x2 the single cell torches caught my eye and before I knew it I was reading about them several times a day (everyone that has had this happen raise their hand). Anyway now I carry that and two other edc's, does this ever end?


----------



## richardcpf

AA and 123 tactiquarks...

Because we won't be able to buy a cheaper titanium, XPG R4 flashlight.


----------



## dig-it

This could easily be a perpetual thread.
I just yesterday received a itp A3 EOS.
Very nice...


----------



## 325addict

The last was a Fenix LD01 in Stainless Steel.

I always was a fan of these tiny lights (I have had the "normal" version for quite some time now) but I always lurked to that SS version.

Let's face it: it's a nice toy :green:

But it is also a very durable light. I think, if all other lights fail, this one still works. You can run over it with a truck I guess and it still works 

My EDC is the normal version, as the SS version is quite HEAVY 

Timmo.


----------



## dagored

The thread could go on forever, I just received, yesterday, a Surefire E1B. My first Surefire. 

Why? Never owned one and wanted to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## corvettesR1

Im glad to have found this place. About 2 weeks ago ,I realized ive misplaced the shaker light that my mom had in the house. It must be in the garage.Anyway, that light got us through the blackout we had here in the northeast several years ago.I always think what good planning it was for her to have that light.

Now I want to replace the lost light and get us up to speed again with lighting so i ordered onilne 3 shaker lights thinking they would be the same as the other I lost.The 3 lights arrived and the were horrible.

Now im on a mission to get better lights.I go t a local Walmart and do pick up 2 Coleman LED lights./tactical and pretty decent.(WAY better than what I had )They are good knock around lights. Then I discover this place:twothumbs...In one weeks time ,im ramping up with some better lights Romisens,Maratac,Eagletac,Coast,Novatac on the way .Sent my nephew a Romisen for his birthday Im not stopping anytime soon


----------



## bansuri

corvettesR1 said:


> Then I discover this place:twothumbs...In one weeks time ,im ramping up with some better lights Romisens,Maratac,Eagletac,Coast,Novatac on the way .Sent my nephew a Romisen for his birthday Im not stopping anytime soon



Another success story! Sounds like you're having fun.


----------



## AbleArcher

Jetbeam Jet-III Pro ST BVC for me. I wanted a pocketable thrower and the Jet-III fitted the bill perfectly. Lovely light, great to look at, even better to use :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

A couple more Quark Neutrals

:twothumbs


----------



## Burgess

Most recent LED light i've purchased (and *received*) . . . .


NiteCore EZAA (warm emitter)


Why ?


Probably the *smallest* AA flashlight around.

At least, of the Multi-Mode models.


Very useful flashlight -- and easily EDC'd.


These are indeed GREAT times to be a Flashaholic.

:candle:
_


----------



## MS3

Akoray K109. Why? because I needed a quick flashlight fix while I'm waiting for XP-G based lights to hit the market in volume. Besides, it's a 3 level programmable for around $20 - why not buy one?


----------



## tolkaze

Last (technically) was a 4D Mag LED, bought it so I can make it a host, or experiment with it some how.

But last before that was T20C2 Neutral... first Neutral, and just wanted it is why


----------



## CaNo

Yep, chances are this thread will never end! lol

It is also interesting to see what people are buying at the current time frame, whether there is a pattern, or to get a good idea.

I do see a future purchase though... but I guess the light is still in the works... ***cough 4Sevens AAA Clicky cough***... man I think I am catching something....


----------



## CaNo

flatline said:


> That's exactly why I bought my wife a LF2XT. She had been using a solitaire, but was frustrated that even with fresh battery, it wasn't always bright enough to compete with the overhead lighting of some exam rooms.
> 
> She uses the CUI and doesn't even care that the FUI exists. Of course, one of the reasons I got it for her was so that I could experiment with the FUI to decide if I wanted to buy myself a LF5XT (I do).
> 
> Anyways, she loves it and is constantly asked about it by the other doctors. We'll probably be buying half a dozen or so to give to the other attendings as Xmas gifts. Anyone know if you can engrave a HA anodized flashlight without ruining it?
> 
> --flatline



It definitely does the trick! I bet that she absolutely loves the ramping / memory save feature. So she can always turn on the light at the brightness that works best for her. The CUI is a godsend for people who prefer simplicity. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo

Burgess said:


> Most recent LED light i've purchased (and *received*) . . . .
> 
> 
> NiteCore EZAA (warm emitter)
> 
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> Probably the *smallest* AA flashlight around.
> 
> At least, of the Multi-Mode models.
> 
> 
> Very useful flashlight -- and easily EDC'd.
> 
> 
> These are indeed GREAT times to be a Flashaholic.
> 
> :candle:
> _



I especially love the KISS factor to this light. I hate medium mode. So this light is perfect to the point where it turns on at low... so not to attract unnecessary attention, and a very high bright for things out in the distance. Can't get simpler than that. :ironic:


----------



## [email protected]

This...







Because I wanted to see what evolutionary step predominantly shower head LED manufacturers could come up with in a single LED format, oh and it was cheap!


----------



## flatline

Burgess said:


> Most recent LED light i've purchased (and *received*) . . . .
> 
> 
> NiteCore EZAA (warm emitter)
> 
> 
> Why ?
> 
> 
> Probably the *smallest* AA flashlight around.
> 
> At least, of the Multi-Mode models.



I believe the Zebralight H50 and H501 are both smaller (and still multi-mode). I can understand why you might not have considered them, though.

Back on topic, though, the photon freedom micro with covert nose and red LED was probably my latest acquisition.

--flatline


----------



## AKWolf

An Olight I10 infinitum, because I like its function...


----------



## adnj

I bought an E01 because I lost my LD01. The microstream was getting dinged up too much.

I was always using the light on low just to find keyholes and light switches, read in a dark theater or find something that fell under the driver's seat. 

Not needed often but when I do need it... and waiting with Cano for a 47's AAA Clicky.


----------



## Konad

Latest light in my posession = Nitecore EX10 SmartPD R2 because I like the size for an EDC. Very easy to use, great UI. Love it!

Latest one the way = EagleTac P20C2 because I always need something new.


----------



## Konad

AKWolf said:


> An Olight I10 infinitum, because I like its function...


 
That was my prior EDC. Great light but the EX10 is smaller and I didnt want the strobe for an EDC. Now I keep it in the car.


----------



## CaNo

Konad said:


> That was my prior EDC. Great light but the EX10 is smaller and I didnt want the strobe for an EDC. Now I keep it in the car.



The water bottle cap diffuser mod is actually pretty cool! It makes the D10/EX10 a decent little close range flooder, and is easier on the eyes when trying to read something in the dark. Plus my D10 got a break from the shelf as a result .


----------



## kramer5150

ITP-A3 EOS.






Why?
-Low-Low capable
-Regulated output
-High efficiency in all modes
-Type III
-VERY small for key-ring and neck lanyard EDC
-Bomb-proof on/off twist switching
-Water-splash resistant
-Superb beam quality (artifact free)
-White light with no trace of nicha-blue
-Shiningbeam service and warranty
-Good $$ value


----------



## CaNo

I am about 95% sure that I will be buying the 3rd run LF2XT w/ R5.
Still waiting on 4Sevens to release their AAA w/ R5 as well.

Why the LF2XT? 
Simple, I can honestly say, that the LF2XT is the best light I own! It is not the strongest, not the biggest, not the light with the most lumens, nor can it throw as far as some of the lights in my collection.

It is super-portable, it's Q4 is great for color differentiation, super versatility with it's customization mode, or K.I.S.S. user interface, and not to mention it is the light I go to 9x out of 10. I just believe it is time to upgrade to Titanium, stronger Cree, get my first light with Tritium, and get the top of the line version of this fantastic light! Downfall is... it is going to be another waiting game (December 10th is estimated shipping time)... kind of like the Quark Titanium I am still waiting for! Oh Brother!


----------



## jblackwood

I got a DEFT . . . the best throwing LED known to man. Anyone who says differently doesn't know what they're talking about . . . so yeah, i pretty much got it so that I could say that to anyone who asks . . .  

Before that, it was my new EDC, my McGizmo LS20. It replaced my Nitecore D10 (see a pattern?). I love piston drives! And you can't beat the dual pattern/level on one cell, either. :twothumbs


----------



## madmook

Just ordered a lumapower mentor and connexion x2. The modular design (letting you switch between one or two batteries) intrigued me. And I've been looking for a good light that uses C batteries. And the runtimes on these two models (based on reviews here) also looked good.


----------



## ACHË

*Nitecore D10*

Why?
Because I used to carry a D10 and was/is one of my favorite EDC's.

I just HAD to get it again.


----------



## CaNo

madmook said:


> Just ordered a lumapower mentor and connexion x2. The modular design (letting you switch between one or two batteries) intrigued me.



Wow never knew a flashlight could do that without switching bodies! Interesting. oo:


----------



## CaNo

jblackwood said:


> I got a DEFT . . . the best throwing LED known to man. Anyone who says differently doesn't know what they're talking about . . . so yeah, i pretty much got it so that I could say that to anyone who asks . . .
> 
> Before that, it was my new EDC, my McGizmo LS20. It replaced my Nitecore D10 (see a pattern?). I love piston drives! And you can't beat the dual pattern/level on one cell, either. :twothumbs



How much did your DEFT end up costing you with shipping if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## B0wz3r

I am a proud new owner of a Quark AA2. 

I had narrowd it down to a nitecore D20, an Fenix Ld20.

I chose to get the Quark for a number of important reason;

1) I'm trying to get away from any odd/unusual/expensive batteries, and standardize on the AA size.

2) Wanted a real pro quality light and read many raving reviews about the quarks

3) Appearance and design; I like the clean lines and design; I don't like all the fins and crennelations and the like all over a light.

4) The light levels with it are very useable; however i ignore the beacon, sos, and flash modes. Not sure when I'd ever use them; as it is they just in the way.

5) Excellent accessories; nice case, long lanyard, excellent packaging.

6) the light itself feels sturdy and well made.

7) ability to Lego it with most other Quark parts; Next month I'll buy neutral white tactical head and an QAA body to make a single cell light that I can program and use as my EDC light. I can also use 14500's in it and still get the same power and regulation from a single cell light. THAT might become my new EDC when I get it together.

Overall, I'm very please with the light, and predict it will stay my favorite light until I get something else...


----------



## CaNo

B0wz3r said:


> I am a proud new owner of a Quark AA2.
> 
> I had narrowd it down to a nitecore D20, an Fenix Ld20.
> 
> I chose to get the Quark for a number of important reason;
> 
> 1) I'm trying to get away from any odd/unusual/expensive batteries, and standardize on the AA size.
> 
> 2) Wanted a real pro quality light and read many raving reviews about the quarks
> 
> 3) Appearance and design; I like the clean lines and design; I don't like all the fins and crennelations and the like all over a light.
> 
> 4) The light levels with it are very useable; however i ignore the beacon, sos, and flash modes. Not sure when I'd ever use them; as it is they just in the way.
> 
> 5) Excellent accessories; nice case, long lanyard, excellent packaging.
> 
> 6) the light itself feels sturdy and well made.
> 
> 7) ability to Lego it with most other Quark parts; Next month I'll buy neutral white tactical head and an QAA body to make a single cell light that I can program and use as my EDC light. I can also use 14500's in it and still get the same power and regulation from a single cell light. THAT might become my new EDC when I get it together.
> 
> Overall, I'm very please with the light, and predict it will stay my favorite light until I get something else...



The Quark was your best and wisest choice out of that line-up. :thumbsup:
Someone did their homework! :nana:


----------



## OfficerCamp

Last purchase was a Malkoff Wildcat MD4. Why? This torch is the boss! Robust, quality construction, high output, good runtime, excellent service, perfect size, need I say more? Well I'm going to! It's got good functional knurling, user replacable lens, modular body, white tint, and most importantly, it was the last one available, and was on sale!


----------



## CaNo

OfficerCamp said:


> need I say more? Well I'm going to!



Haha! You got the stage chief :thumbsup:


----------



## mightysparrow

Sunlite Slim2 2xAAA penlight. Reasons: excellent performance, excellent quality, excellent design, excellent beam, excellent value for the price. I didn't have a penlight of any kind before I bought this light. :twothumbs


----------



## nativecajun

What is your reason? Excuse? lol[/QUOTE]

Heck who needs a reason? Now !!, excuses, they come in handy for the wife 

In this order in less than a month. Maratac AAA, P2D, P3D, and now I have the PD20 on the way. Hope it gets here before I have to leave friday for camping in Virginia by the Virginia Creeper Bike trail. 

I am a one light man though. The Maratac I sold to my Brother-inlaw after I ordered the PD20 for myself. The P2D is going to my daughter, The P3D is going to my Wife. 

We do a lot of camping and once a year do a anuall tour either to the everglades or south Texas. As south as you can get in both. Brownsville and lower, and in the Everglades we take a day to go to the Keys. 

Why the PD20 for me. I like mechanical looking things. I ordered it in olive to look more "military" and the antiroll design actually suits my needs very well. I leave my light on my night stand at night for something that may go bump in the night, "if you know what I mean". And I keep various, hm lets say "deterents"  with that light. The PD20 will not roll away from me when I reach for it in the night. The last thing you want to do is turn on a light. No one knows your house better than you right. So I go for the surprise attack method. Hope I never have to use it, but hey better to be prepared than victimized right.

There you have it.

nativecajun

PS: Is there lights I would rather have? Definatly, but you have to stay within a price range you think you can get away with right?? (Grin)


----------



## kimck99

In the last two weeks, my purchases have been:

Fenix HP10
2 x Nitecore D20 (early Xmas presents with 4-7's discount)
Nitecore D10 SP R2 (was thinking about being a Xmas gift but I just may have to keep it :naughty
Fenix TK11 R2
Potential purchases in the coming weeks:

Illumina Ti AAA
2xAA light but not sure which one - the usual suspects Fenix, Quark, EagleTac, Nitecore...


----------



## LUPARA

Hello, My name is Lupara, I'm new to the forum and it's been a long time since my last flashlight. Today, I suffered a prolapse, sorry, a relapse, caused by overexposure to the Thrunite Catapult thread; Selfbilt's reviews; and the influence and sage advice of flashoholics in CPF. There is now a Fenix TK11 with my name on it in the mail, and it's my very first serious LED flashlight. Why? I use CR123A's for my camera so; good general mode for hiking; good turbo for ID'ing objects. Was sorely tempted to get the EagleTac T100C2 MKII; which has good regulation with many types of batteries. I can only hope my life does not become unmanageable because intervention will be resisted. Now, I'm off to do a fearless moral inventory of myself before said flashlight arrives, and while the Thrunite Catapult is still being ramped up for a serious introduction to my wallet!!


----------



## CaNo

LUPARA said:


> Hello, My name is Lupara, I'm new to the forum and it's been a long time since my last flashlight. Today, I suffered a prolapse, sorry, a relapse, caused by overexposure to the Thrunite Catapult thread; Selfbilt's reviews; and the influence and sage advice of flashoholics in CPF. There is now a Fenix TK11 with my name on it in the mail, and it's my very first serious LED flashlight. Why? I use CR123A's for my camera so; good general mode for hiking; good turbo for ID'ing objects. Was sorely tempted to get the EagleTac T100C2 MKII; which has good regulation with many types of batteries. I can only hope my life does not become unmanageable because intervention will be resisted. Now, I'm off to do a fearless moral inventory of myself before said flashlight arrives, and while the Thrunite Catapult is still being ramped up for a serious introduction to my wallet!!


:welcome:


----------



## CaNo

nativecajun said:


> What is your reason? Excuse? lol
> 
> Heck who needs a reason? Now !!, excuses, they come in handy for the wife
> 
> In this order in less than a month. Maratac AAA, P2D, P3D, and now I have the PD20 on the way. Hope it gets here before I have to leave friday for camping in Virginia by the Virginia Creeper Bike trail.
> 
> I am a one light man though. The Maratac I sold to my Brother-inlaw after I ordered the PD20 for myself. The P2D is going to my daughter, The P3D is going to my Wife.
> 
> We do a lot of camping and once a year do a anuall tour either to the everglades or south Texas. As south as you can get in both. Brownsville and lower, and in the Everglades we take a day to go to the Keys.
> 
> Why the PD20 for me. I like mechanical looking things. I ordered it in olive to look more "military" and the antiroll design actually suits my needs very well. I leave my light on my night stand at night for something that may go bump in the night, "if you know what I mean". And I keep various, hm lets say "deterents"  with that light. The PD20 will not roll away from me when I reach for it in the night. The last thing you want to do is turn on a light. No one knows your house better than you right. So I go for the surprise attack method. Hope I never have to use it, but hey better to be prepared than victimized right.
> 
> There you have it.
> 
> nativecajun
> 
> PS: Is there lights I would rather have? Definatly, but you have to stay within a price range you think you can get away with right?? (Grin)



You are a one light man.... for now....

Wait til your 12 posts become hundreds.... and that one light become 10 lol

This forum is pure evil! :devil:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Larbo said:


> Last light I bought was a TK40 week and a half ago, not sure why just had to have it Now I find myself staring at the Quark 123 over and over...hmmm:shakehead




I got a Quark AA^2 in hopes that it is the last LED light I buy for a while. We all know how well that's likely to work, though! Do you guys suggest a particular diffuser for the Quark, or should I just find any old diffuser of the right size?


----------



## Hero

I recenly bought a SureFire E2DL. I wanted a do it all type flashlight that would make a good EDC light and improvised defensive tool.


----------



## jhc37013

I got two of the new PD30+.

Why because P3D/PD30 is my all time favorite EDC light and these new upgrades make a great light greater.


----------



## tolkaze

I got a new M2C4... for several reasons:

1.) was cheap at the time (close out of eagletac products)
2.) just wanted a turnkey hand cannon with no fuss
3.) ummmm.... told the missus that it was going to be for walking the dog, or checking out the back yard (back yard is almost non-existant)

Next light coming is an EO1 that I won... looking forward to it


----------



## CaNo

AnAppleSnail said:


> I got a Quark AA^2 in hopes that it is the last LED light I buy for a while. We all know how well that's likely to work, though! Do you guys suggest a particular diffuser for the Quark, or should I just find any old diffuser of the right size?



This works extremely well! Give it a shot! It's only $5 what do you have to lose? http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_38&products_id=1775

It fits pretty much all my lights, from Nitecore D10-Fenix L1D-L2D, and my Quarks.

Not to mention, you can flip up the cap to use the normal beam, and just flip it back down when you want a diffuser :naughty:


----------



## Bullman

Well, my last LED purchase also happens to be my first. I just got a Malkoff 2-3D upgrade today for my 3D Maglite. I have been using the Mag as a backup flashlight in my patrol car, an Ultrastinger being my primary light. I just turned the Mag into a light that is every bit as good as my Ultrastinger, maybe even better since it has a much longer burn time that the U/S. I feel the need for some Nimh batteries in my future.


----------



## pipspeak

Surefire LX2 form the marketplace... just because I have to see what all the fuss is about.

I actually am thinking of selling all my current lights (LX2 included) and going back to basics -- RA 170 Tactical for EDC, Quark AA (or 2AA) for travel, Strion LED rechargeable for general house/emergency light. 

Well, that's pretty basic for a flashaholic


----------



## napalm-2002

Fenix ld01 q5 awesome!!!

fenix e01 awesome!!!!


will buy more fenix or 4 seven stuff soon!




mike


----------



## jamesmtl514

SF E1B
-smaller than my E2DL, easier to EDC
-better battery economy
-I wanted it:twothumbs


----------



## Reijer

Last purchased; Malkoff drop-in for 4-6D Mags 
That thing rocks  :thumbsup:

Next purchase will probably be one of 4sevens' soon-to-be-announced lights... lovecpf


----------



## BigD64

Surefire Titan T1A, and I have no idea why other than I wanted one.


----------



## LoM

Last light I bought was a Nitecore D20 ... there is no particular reason on why, just though it was time to give Nitecore a chance. 

Meanwhile the new Quark AA2 turbo is causing me difficulties on keeping my fingers of the Paypal button.

Next one to arrive should be the Quark AA titanium … enough said


----------



## CaNo

pipspeak said:


> Surefire LX2 form the marketplace... just because I have to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I actually am thinking of selling all my current lights (LX2 included) and going back to basics -- RA 170 Tactical for EDC, Quark AA (or 2AA) for travel, Strion LED rechargeable for general house/emergency light.
> 
> Well, that's pretty basic for a flashaholic



LOL :nana:

Sadly your last sentence is true! :devil:


----------



## javajoe

Romisen RC-A4 II from shining Beam.

I love the style of it esp. in gray. It will be my first leap into Li-on batteries for a flashlight. I'm hoping it lives up to my expectations for lumens/output.


----------



## UpChUcK

I bought 2:

Light bought: Maratac AAA
Reason: Lost my Fenix L0D CE Q4 

Light bought: nailbender SST-90 3-mode drop-in, Solarforce L2 host and 18650 3000mAh cells.
Reason: I want a "wall of light".


----------



## flatline

LF5XT: I wanted the built in volt meter (got sick of pulling the 14500 out of my Quark for checking). Also wanted to experience the floody beam (love it. wish it was a warmer tint, though). I wish it didn't have a crenelated bezel (that's my only real complaint).

--flatline


----------



## CARNAL1

I just purchased the Malkoff Devices MD4 Wildcat from Gene. It was part of his house warming special that he ran for 3 days. I always wanted a Surefire M6 because it put out 500 lumens. Well, the MD4 puts out 550 lumens out the front and it's a Malkoff devices product. I have 2 MD2s, an MD4 body with MD2 head with the high/low switch installed. The drop-in is the Mighty M60 running 2 AW 2600 maH 18650's. I think that for now my collection is complete. At least for the time being.

Happy Dark Trails to all the CPF members.


----------



## dunderhi

JETBeam TC-R3, because I didn't have a titanium light yet and I like JETBeams.

My JETBeams:
TC-R3
RRT-1
RRT-2
M1X
E3P


----------



## CaNo

I just ordered myself the Preon Kit in Stealth Black from 4Sevens!
It comes with a 1xAAA body and a 2xAAA body, a Twisty tailcap and a Clicky tailcap, 1 SS polished clip, and 1 black clip, all in a nice gift box. $45 shipped! Can't beat it!

I ordered the Aluminum version because the Titanium wasn't really appealing to me as much as the black anodized version was (It was screaming "BUY ME!". I'm a sucker for that rubbery metal feel. You can only take so much knurling, until it becomes boring and not so pleasing to look at anymore.

I ordered the kit because I wanted to have the option to switch from a 1xAAA clicky to a 2xAAA clicky. Now all I have to do is buy another head, and trade the twisty tailcap with someone who wants it, for a clicky tailcap. The end result will be having 2 lights for well under $100, running off of AAA's and R5's! Runtimes are also very respectable. Did I mention that the 2xAAA is quoted at 160 OTF lumens? So in actuality... it is more like 256 lumens.... FROM A LIGHT RUNNING OFF OF "AAA" BATTERIES?! WOW! :twothumbs


----------



## madmook

I've also pre-ordered a Preon kit! Will also probably buy an extra head when they become available singly. Then I'll have TWO Preons! Unless the heads cost an exorbitant amount, that is.


----------



## jblackwood

CaNo said:


> How much did your DEFT end up costing you with shipping if you don't mind me asking?



If you want to know Michael's current pricing structure, just follow the link in my sig. If your comment was meant to point out that I paid too much for something, I call bad form. :thumbsdow

When you pay that much for a light (any light, really), shipping becomes a small price to pay, especially when you factor in the wait time. 

That being said, I thought I'd be able to stop at one McGizmo, I bought two in my first shot and now I want two more (different models this time, at least!). :devil:


----------



## CaNo

No, I had nothing but good intentions when I asked the question. As a matter of fact, I was interested in maybe owning one one day. I just wanted to know how much it would damage my bank account, that's all! lol :nana:



jblackwood said:


> If you want to know Michael's current pricing structure, just follow the link in my sig. If your comment was meant to point out that I paid too much for something, I call bad form. :thumbsdow
> 
> When you pay that much for a light (any light, really), shipping becomes a small price to pay, especially when you factor in the wait time.
> 
> That being said, I thought I'd be able to stop at one McGizmo, I bought two in my first shot and now I want two more (different models this time, at least!). :devil:


----------



## CaNo

madmook said:


> Unless the heads cost an exorbitant amount, that is.



+1


----------



## Unclemonkey

CaNo said:


> I just ordered myself the Preon Kit in Stealth Black from 4Sevens!
> It comes with a 1xAAA body and a 2xAAA body, a Twisty tailcap and a Clicky tailcap, 1 SS polished clip, and 1 black clip, all in a nice gift box. $45 shipped! Can't beat it!
> 
> I ordered the Aluminum version because the Titanium wasn't really appealing to me as much as the black anodized version was (It was screaming "BUY ME!". I'm a sucker for that rubbery metal feel. You can only take so much knurling, until it becomes boring and not so pleasing to look at anymore.
> 
> I ordered the kit because I wanted to have the option to switch from a 1xAAA clicky to a 2xAAA clicky. Now all I have to do is buy another head, and trade the twisty tailcap with someone who wants it, for a clicky tailcap. The end result will be having 2 lights for well under $100, running off of AAA's and R5's! Runtimes are also very respectable. Did I mention that the 2xAAA is quoted at 160 OTF lumens? So in actuality... it is more like 256 lumens.... FROM A LIGHT RUNNING OFF OF "AAA" BATTERIES?! WOW! :twothumbs



sounds awsome! What type of batteries would you run???


----------



## LEDninja

The EZAA-R2 has arrived in Canada.
The older EZAAs went on sale and I bought 1.
Now my EZAAw has company.

On high the EZAA is brighter to my eyes than the EZAAw. (130 vs 100 spec)
On low the brightness is the same. (10 vs 10 spec)
Looks like Nitecore tweaked the drivers between models.


----------



## hyperloop

Just received my TK20, got it cos i wanted a touch as nails, 2xAA light so if i ever ran out of juice in my eneloops, i can just slip in AAs which i can get anywhere.

Love the warmer tint (though of course it isnt as warm as incand lights).


----------



## Blindasabat

SureFire U2. 

Why? It's a U2! I don't need to say anyting else.

Seriously, the super smooth control ring UI, the great clip, the legendary status, the Ultimate-ness, it's bored to fit 18650, and it will be modded with an XP-G neutral when they come out.


----------



## CaNo

Well, since these lights can only tolerate 3v... that leaves 10440's (3.7v I believe) out of the loop. Ideally you would want to run Energizer Lithium AAA's (L92)(1.5v)(1.5v x 2(since the Preon II takes 2xAAA) = 3.0v(max voltage of the Preon head)) on them to see their max potential (without damaging the light), but in the meantime I will be content using Eneloops or Duracell Pre-Charged AAA's.

The thought of running 2x10440's on the Preon II was too good to be true... as that would definitely boost your output to more than 300+ lumens (maybe even 400... who knows!) but doing so would be a guaranteed  So no thank you! 

Pardon all my parenthesis! :nana:



Unclemonkey said:


> sounds awsome! What type of batteries would you run???


----------



## Jethro

I last bought a Surefire LX2. Why? Because I always wanted a SF and people here have been happy with it.


----------



## run4jc

Surefire T1A. Waited a long time before I pulled the trigger - and I am glad I finally did. Amazing little piece of technology.


----------



## Wilkerson Brasil

My last purchase was an Eagletac T10LC2 Neutral White.

My first neutral white light. I´m very glag with tint and flashlight.


----------



## HitecDrftr

ITP A3 EOS. Wanted something to supplement the SF E1B in my pocket, so I got a lightweight EDC for around my neck.


----------



## HitecDrftr

Bullman said:


> Well, my last LED purchase also happens to be my first. ..



Your last may have been your first, but I bet your first won't be your last...:ironic:


----------



## CaNo

Wise words from a wise man. 



HitecDrftr said:


> Your last may have been your first, but I bet your first won't be your last...:ironic:


----------



## HitecDrftr

CaNo said:


> Wise words from a wise man.



Your sarcasm wasn't lost on me. :laughing:


----------



## dagored

Since my last post in this thread, I have purchased an EXCR2 and two weeks ago a Jil Lite Ti CR2. Will it ever end?


----------



## CaNo

It's like the Energizer Bunny... "It keeps going... and going... and going... and going..." 



dagored said:


> Since my last post in this thread, I have purchased an EXCR2 and two weeks ago a Jil Lite Ti CR2. Will it ever end?


----------



## lightplay22

Nitecore ezcr2w.. Mainly purchased it just because it was "on sale". Love the tint!


----------



## strinq

Eagletac T20C2. 
40% off, couldn't resist...


----------



## Morelite

Quark AA Ti because I'm a flashaholic and its Titanium with an XP-G. :nana:


----------



## IgNITEor

My foreman "made off" with my Nuwai 3X123 glutton. We were supposed to continue our Thursday meet-ups, but I got laid off earlier and we've been trying to connect since July.
Wait till he has to replace the batteries in that thing!:nana: 
As a result of this temporary loss, I've been using my wife's Cyclops 3WF. But lately she's been giving me some trouble with it getting darker outside, new digs, strange wildlife sounds coming from the woods out back, etc.

So I recently added the Coleman MAX (3XAAA) unit to my lightweight collection. I was considering the 2X123 model but I have a growing stash of nimh AAA's and decided to put all of them to task, literally.
I know it's not very exciting, could have done better. But I really beat up my lights-no mercy for the under constructed designs-and the MAX was an easy grab.


----------



## flatline

IgNITEor said:


> So I recently added the Coleman MAX (3XAAA) unit to my lightweight collection. I was considering the 2X123 model but I have a growing stash of nimh AAA's and decided to put all of them to task, literally.
> I know it's not very exciting, could have done better. But I really beat up my lights-no mercy for the under constructed designs-and the MAX was an easy grab.



Be aware that using NiMh's in a direct drive light designed for alkaline cells will provide more current that it was designed for.

--flatline


----------



## Marfenix

A second Fenix P1D because it is getting replaced by the PD10 that I will get as well as soon as it is on the market.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

An SR3.


----------



## javajoe

^did you take a picture on your dog's back/side?

Lets see the rest of him/her. Our dog is the reason why I get to use my flashlight every day.


----------



## USACelt

The last one I just got was a Solarforce L2M with 3 mode drop-in and I love it. Reason I got it ? I wanted it. That was the only argument I could make to the girlfriend, as she rolled hers eyes and walked out of the room. BTW, sbflashlights is on the ball. I ordered Friday, in my hands monday, fast service. Excuse me as I go off to pace and wait impatiently for my Preon.


----------



## ateallthepies

Last ordered is a Fenix P1D and it should be delivered tomorrow:twothumbs

Next on the list is an MC-E light, probably a Jetbeam M1X.



Steve.


----------



## WHT_GE8

ateallthepies said:


> Last ordered is a Fenix P1D and it should be delivered tomorrow:twothumbs
> 
> Next on the list is an MC-E light, probably a Jetbeam M1X.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


 
:wave: I just got my P1D last week and it is an amazing light, bright as heck for such a small light. Keep it on my keychain.

I also got the Jetbeam M1X about a month back. You wont regret it! Wait another month or so, supposedly a new version of the M1X is coming out, called the M1X V4. Dont think theres any specs out yet though. :candle:


----------



## IgNITEor

flatline said:


> ...... using NiMh's in a direct drive light designed for alkaline cells will provide more current that it was designed for.



Flatline, thank you for that. I've had some minor issues with this in the past.
Pretty much kept the NiMh's for my everyday _affordable_ lighting needs. At least when I'm working and the $$ are flowing towards me!


----------



## rhotondm

-DBS V3 3SM Cree R2 WD with an Aspherical Head
-CL1H V4 1SM-2 Cree R2 WD

Why, cause I like the upgrade potential and versatility in the Dereelights. I needed to have a good thrower and and good short range flood light. And I need to be able to carry both at the same time to give me options at work.


----------



## dagored

This has got to stop. I now have a black Muyshondt Aeon being shipped. Could not pass it up. What's wrong with me.lovecpf


----------



## CaNo

dagored said:


> This has got to stop. I now have a black Muyshondt Aeon being shipped. Could not pass it up. What's wrong with me.lovecpf



Wow... you got hit... HARD! lol


----------



## Nickyan

Hey!

After too many mediocre DX lights :thinking: my first decent lights are:

TK11 R2
H60
EZ123
D20

and a Quark AA NW as well as an EX10 on its way.

Wanted the Quark to have a warm tint light and the EX10 as an EDC.

And thinking bout getting a LF3XT and iTP EOS A3 and maybe a TK20 and an H60w... and selling the TK11 and the D20 and the H60 maybe. :sigh:


----------



## rhotondm

Just bought a Malkoff MD4 Wildcat. Why, I decided to jump on the Malkoff bandwagon. Looking forward to a huge wall of light.


----------



## piper

The newest light in my collection is the Noma (Brinkman) Armormax style light. $20 for a Cree XP-E single AA light that puts out about 60 lumens. I couldn't resist. This is the best $20 light I've ever had. Really nice smooth beam with a fair bit of throw too. Best of all it was available at a local Canadian tire store. Can't beat cash & carry.


----------



## Rewind

Last one I bought was the Husky 2d cell when it was on sale at HD. I got a freebie 3aaa from HF that works but is junk.

Don't worry, even though I'm new I'm looking to upgrade. I think my first real one is going to be a Quark AA2 Tactical.


----------



## Launch Mini

Nooby here,
Just bought a Raw NS .
Actually the Ti was recommended by a buddy, but since I am just stepping into the flashlight world, starting out with the NS.
I will probably "upgrade' later, but figured this was a cool way to start out.
I see this might lead into another hobby of collectibles for me.


----------



## CaNo

EagleTac T100C2

Why? I wanted to experience a 18650 light. Also it my not be the best thrower for it's size and cell class, but it sure does a good job out-throwing my 3D Terralux Maglite Aspheric! (at a fraction of the size :nana

Next up? Maybe a Jetbeam or Tiablo... we'll see...


----------



## CaNo

Hogokansatsukan said:


> An SR3.



Everytime I look at this picture, I always notice the dog fur in the background... 

Just right now I looked at it again, and noticed there is a compartment for 2 cr123a batteries on the bottom aside from the pouch for the flashlight. That is such a great idea! Pretty nifty! :thumbsup:


----------



## The 8th Man

Just ordered the new Energizer Night Strike and Energizer Night Strike compact from Amazon, I know they may not be real high end as far as output or function but they sure do look cool, they remind me of something you might see used in an Alien movie or something like that. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Paulinski

I ordered the Quark Titanium Tactical.


----------



## tonyk007

I haven't purchased my last light yet! Hopefully gonna get lots more.:wave:

My two most recent are the Liteflux LF3XT and the iTP A3 Upgraded Stainless. Liteflux quality and amazing versatility with its programmability.

Be gentle with me cause I'm very new.

Cheers


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Actually it's a piece of hair on hide from a cow I use as a backdrop... or it's my back



CaNo said:


> Everytime I look at this picture, I always notice the dog fur in the background...
> 
> Just right now I looked at it again, and noticed there is a compartment for 2 cr123a batteries on the bottom aside from the pouch for the flashlight. That is such a great idea! Pretty nifty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract

Tactical Quark AA Neutral

Why:
-AA batteries
-neutral
-already had the regular neutral version and a TK20 (my previous 2 purchases)
-camping and work purposes (0.2 lumen is perfect to work in the corner of a dark room without asking the operator to put everything away)


----------



## CaNo

tonyk007 said:


> I haven't purchased my last light yet! Hopefully gonna get lots more.:wave:
> 
> My two most recent are the Liteflux LF3XT and the iTP A3 Upgraded Stainless. Liteflux quality and amazing versatility with its programmability.
> 
> Be gentle with me cause I'm very new.
> 
> Cheers



What is your impression of the LF3XT after some usage? I have been thinking on getting this light right now, but do not know how it compares to the likes of per-say the Nitecore D10 R2, Quark AA, Quark Ti R5, etc... If I buy it, I don't want it to be a shelf queen u know? 

I have an LF2XT, how does this compare to that? Exactly the same? Different (aside from size and cell)?

But all in all, you have great tastes for a new kid on the block! You didn't waste anytime at all! haha :thumbsup:



Hogokansatsukan said:


> Actually it's a piece of hair on hide from a cow I use as a backdrop... or it's my back



LOL! 
All in all, that idea is still genius. That is not your company is it? That came up with the pouches?


----------



## sunfire

Maglite 2AA 3W for indoor general use.


----------



## dcycleman

saint minimus, night hikes and camping


----------



## Harry999

I've just ordered several. The last one I received was the Fenix HP10 headlamp. I got it because the Surefire Minimus is not being shipped abroad to the UK. I use it to train in the garden in the evening (when I have the energy after work).

I just purchased a cheap energiser headlamp that has a red led and followed up with an order for a more sophisticated energiser headlamp that has two red leds. I intend to wear both to read in bed at night. They have no battery packs and so are comfortable to wear when lying down(plus you get about 50hrs usable reading light off 6xAAA for both).

Just placed an order for the Xmas Olight pack - a titanium Olight EOS A3 and a M20 Premium Warrior. I already have the M20 Ti Warrior plus a Olight M30 but wanted to get a better thrower. I have the Surefire LX2 but wanted to see what the M20 premium Warrior can do and for the price of the Xmas pack couldn't resist. To be honest its a substitute while I wait for the Olight K90 Intimidator to come out.

So for now I can say honestly while I can't seem to stop myself buying lights I don't intend to buy anymore until the K90 Intimidator comes out - honest! :nana:


----------



## BlueBeam22

My most recent LED purchase was the Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 4W 3C CREE XR-E LED flashlight. The reason why I bought it was because of the excellent pictures by CPF member mikekoz in this thread (see post #18) showing how it easily smokes the Task Force CREE in throw. My other reason was that is uses an optic; I like the intense rays of light that optics tend to produce.

I am really impressed by it and have found it to be an amazing thrower. It blows away my Task Force 2C CREE, and I like to carry it in my pocket sometimes because even though it is long, it is very slim and fits nicely. Once again, it is a really incredible thrower!

My new Rayovac:


----------



## John_Galt

Quark Titanium... Bragging rights, basically, but the new LED was a plus too.


----------



## crizyal

Just purchased a Nitecore EZAA of the Market Place. I picked it up for a gift for my sister. She asked me for a good reliable light that is pretty bright for emergencies. I figured that I would put a Energizer lithium primary in it so she wouldn't have any leaky battery problems.


----------



## CaNo

The Midnight Manager with a white LED compliments of Victorinox Swiss Army :nana:


----------



## woodrow

I would say that the lights that felt the most like they were MADE for daily abuse were my Pelican 7060, Brightstar Lighthawk led lantern and my most recent purchase... the Stinger HP led. I am sure that most of my Surefire, and Fenix T series lights could also take serious abuse...but the three lights I mention above...just feel like they were made to be dropped and banged arround. Nice to see that America still produces some pretty hardcore lights.


----------



## jimmyjames

Husky 4W 2D 200L (?) from Homey Depot for $14. Why, because it was $14. Very throwy beam and excellent head thumper.:sick2:


----------



## mr.snakeman

4Sevens Ti Preon 1 and 2 to compliment my Ti Quark 123 and AA lights (gotta have at least 3 different battery type Ti lights).


----------



## Joe Fowler

Inova T1 was my first (and my last... so far).

I'm actually looking into getting my second, maybe a Fenix.

I bought the Inova to add to my Maxped Colossus edc.

Love the light and it's simplicity.


----------



## hank

RC-C6 II warm white from Shiningbeam, ordered today.

Why? I just got an RC-N3, and on Hallowe'en night my wife took it, lit up several tall trees way down the block across the street, and said "Wow! Can I have it?"

"Of course, sweetheart! I can get another one, flashlights don't cost much nowadays ...."

I managed not to say "Of course! The first one is free, little girl" and did not cackle maniacally.


----------



## CaNo

Eagletac T20C2.

Why? I fell in love with my Eagletac T100C2 Mark II, and supposed this is the big brother... we'll see! 

It is a thrower, but with a very useful spill... perfect all around light.


----------



## CaNo

L-Mini MC-E

Why?

Because it was about time I purchase a Warm Tint, 18650 running, portable sunshine in your pocket...light!


----------



## Bomo

My collection is modest by flashaholic standards. The last light I bought was an Inova T1 and that was last year. Now I have a Quark 123 MiNi on order. I like the sheer amount of light a single CR123 light is capable of in such a small package. I've been edc'ing a Fenix PD20 which I suspect will be replaced by the smaller Quark.


----------



## bondr006

My last was a JETBeam JET-1 Pro V3.0. Why? Because I really liked the JETBeam RRT-0 before that, and the JETBeam RRT-2 before that, and the JETBeam RRT-1 before that, and the JETBeam Element E3P before that, and the JETBeam JET-lll Pro ST BVC before that....and so on, and so on, and so on....

I'm a Flashaholic. What the heck do you want me to say?:shrug:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A second Fenix P2D Q5 because I liked my first one so much and thought they would go away with PD20 coming out.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Our top selling Arc-AAA GS - regularly 49.95 on sale for $44.95

from this thread. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/249567
I couldn't resist. :shakehead I've heard such good things about the light and the fact it's made in the USA. I was sold. (also the price drop doesnt hurt)


----------



## hyperloop

Just pulled the trigger on a Nitecore Smart PD EX10 R2 cos my EX10 GDP died. Can you believe it? The threads on the head came apart!! Now i cannot even screw the head onto the body.

Also, the "Nitecore15" code still works  so i got 15% off RRP from 4sevens which helped seal the deal. Only thing is that i wanted to bring the EX10 with me when i go to Bali next week but i dont think its going to get here in time. Ah well, Jet II Pro IBS Q5 it is then.


----------



## ronkar

Husky 4-Watt.

1) Price (closeout)
2) Bricks and Mortar Availability (Last 2 in Local HD) Had to search for them.
3) It was praised on this forum.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209624
4) It is very ugly and very bright, so I only use it when it's dark.

One sits in the corner of my kitchen, one in the GF's kitchen, waiting for when something goes bump in the night. :duh2:

No, it wasn't that recent, (3 months?) but I've been doing the battery and charger thing on a tight budget. Black Friday is coming up, so this picture could change.


----------



## Hacken

t20c2. wanted something more powerful with a throw and small enough to carry around. but the flashlight doesn't seem that durable though..


----------



## kramer5150

SF-G2 to host a low current DIY P60 module... because its a bomb-proof Surefire... heck why not?


----------



## Gatsby

The last LED light I purchased was a Milky mod Creemator with a Vital Gear FB1 body. 

Why? I'd been waffling about dipping my toes into a higher end light to see if the cost difference would really make a usability difference, and had been considering an Arc6 or a Creemator. I have a lot of hesitations about the Arc6, however, in terms of in my hand usability. My only experience with a PD light was with a Lunasol 27 and while impressive, the UI is not really that handy for me as I use momentary and constant regularly, sometimes starting in momentary and shifting to constant. The press at the back/twist at the front did not seem as useful given how I use a light as a clickie or pure twisty (don't have to change hand positions to change the status of the light). 

The Creemator seems to have much of what I'm looking for in a light - not programmable (but customizable by Milky to whatever you want) but otherwise lots of features, great regulation and relative efficiency, flexibility to run on RCR123, 2xCR123 or 1x17670/18650 (depending on the body you use), very bright on high and capable of a nice low low. It seems to fill a lot of roles - can be a small pocket light, can be put on a 2x123 or 17670 body for longer runtimes, and the Acorn driver is upgradeable by Milky more or less indefinitely. Surefire tough parts with Milky's well conceived guts. Along with my Novatac (just modded to a K2 TVOD) I'm hopeful that those two lights along with my 6PL (which is in the queue for a bore job and clickie upgrade so I can run 18650s and get a nailbender MCE/P7/SST flamethrower) will cover basically all my bases. 

Not quite one light to rule them all, but a consolidated collection that ought to keep me happy for some time...


----------



## Monocrom

Last one was a Surefire L1 Cree from off of the CPF MarketPlace. 

I got to try one on for size at the B&M store of an Authorized Surefire dealer, many months ago. Most single-cell CR123 lights are too short in my hand. (Including my Novatac 120P). The L1 Cree is a perfect fit. 

I know some folks don't like it because it's considered too big for a single-cell CR123 light. I love the added length. It's only a little bigger than similar lights out there. But it really makes a positive difference to me when I'm holding the light.

The price doesn't appeal to me though. I have nearly 20 Surefire lights. Some stock, some modded. But at $160 for a max. of 65 lumens on high, the L1 Cree just isn't a good bargain anymore. Surefire punishes Authorized Dealers who commit the sin of discounting. And if you buy from a B&M shop, even one in America, a large mark-up is common. We're still waiting for Surefire to update the L1 with their LX1. But it doesn't look as though that'll be happening anytime soon. 

I got my slightly used L1 Cree for nearly half the price of a new one. Now _that's _a bargain! And, I helped out a fellow CPFer who needed the funds.


----------



## Launch Mini

SPY 007 warm white.
Why, because Dave had 2 from the last wave that did not sell, and I needed/wanted a warm white torch.:twothumbs:sick2:


----------



## compasillo

A couple of maratcs SS polished

Why? they are beautiful... and I never resist to beauties


----------



## Hack On Wheels

Nitecore EX10 R2... got this for a number of reasons actually.

-I hadn't paid special attention to the workings of the Piston Drive until recently and it made me very interested to try one out.
-I just bought a cheapo 16340 Li-Ion light, so the (R)CR123 door had been opened!
-It was on sale for 40% at 4Sevens.com
-I didn't have a Nitecore yet...
-It had the option of a nicely integrated clip (accessory)
-It looks quite simple and classy with the all metal design (no rubber switch boot), a stainless bezel, and understated graphics
-The compact size, solid clip, and classy appearance seem to make it a perfect choice for pocket carry at work or even at formal occasions.

I'm very excited to get it!


----------



## compasillo

You won't regret it. The PD system is unique and you'll love it :thumbsup:


----------



## blues2k03

In the past month, this hobby struck me pretty hard. I bought a Surefire G2L, Pelican 2360, Streamlight Stinger LED, Brinkmann Armormaxx, Eagletac P20A2 (arrived today), and en-route, a Quark AA2.


----------



## TapouT

I just got a SacredFire light on ebay with a Cree XR-C LED. Bought to check it out because it was only $11.99 with 1.99 shipping. Turned out to my brightest light so far. Way better than my 1watt Rayovac I had been using. Nice flood and great spot at the same time.

I just ordered a TechLite on ebay that has Cree XR-E LED and has full power, 50% power and strobe. Claims lionger life than the othe rlight a bought and hoping to be brighter. was only $19.75 with free shipping.

Next I might check out another SacredFire that is XRC like the first but can take the 3 AAA pack or 2 of the 3volt CR123A lthium batteries or a single 3.7volt lithium ion. going to get some more $11.99 cree lights for gifts too. nice stocking stuffers.


----------



## tonym1

I got a NiteCore Extreme R2 because I liked the look and size. Its easy to carry when walking the dog and only uses one Cr123.


----------



## Hack On Wheels

compasillo said:


> You won't regret it. The PD system is unique and you'll love it :thumbsup:



Sounds good! I've heard so many positive things about them now, it just adds to my excitement and feelings of anticipation. 

My only concern is that it won't be long enough to be comfortable it my hand (definitely don't have small hands). Too bad they don't make an 18650 version, that might be a bit of a better form factor for me, at least when small size isn't too important. Regardless of that speculation, I'm still very excited!


----------



## ypsifly

Malkoff M60 MC-E drop in. I bought it because I need more lights with flood and after the M60F I bought last month, it was the next logical step. It will eventually go in a C3 that's yet to be bought. With the Holidays coming up money is going to be a little tight so it will go in my 6PDL until January.

I just checked the tracking and it has arrived in SE Michigan so it will hit my door tomorrow! 

The last actual led light I bought was an LX2. I didn't intend to buy it but when I saw it new at $130 at a B&M I just had to pull the trigger. I put a KL4 (new version)on it.

Obviously I'm going through a "Flood Stage".


----------



## CaNo

The last purchase I made....

A custom 1xD Maglite from Will. I have always wanted a 1xD maglite, and thought that it was about time to get one. I have sold a bunch of my lights that I do not use to fund it, but I am happy with the decision. It will use a P7 LED, and will run off of an 18650 cell. Can't wait for it to come in the mail! And if that is not enough for me... an aspheric lens may be in my future if I get bored! lol Oh the possibilities! :devil:


----------



## tonyk007

CaNo said:


> What is your impression of the LF3XT after some usage? I have been thinking on getting this light right now, but do not know how it compares to the likes of per-say the Nitecore D10 R2, Quark AA, Quark Ti R5, etc... If I buy it, I don't want it to be a shelf queen u know?
> 
> I have an LF2XT, how does this compare to that? Exactly the same? Different (aside from size and cell)?
> 
> But all in all, you have great tastes for a new kid on the block! You didn't waste anytime at all! haha :thumbsup:
> 
> Cano, sorry about long delay in posts..I never saw my post and thought it got deleted. Thanks for your kind words to a newbie.
> 
> I have to admit I've used the LF3XT a lot but only on three fairly standard settings..the lowest, the ramping up and down and the maximum. I believe it works the same in programming as your LF2XT so should be lots of fun when I get a ROUND TUIT!
> 
> I have bought a new light, a JFT-803 Flood to Throw. Very smooth operating slide mechanism; quite bright and using one 18650 battery. My lights seem to be focused on functional atm. Mind you that could change..I have been looking at a Teking TK-X1 3500 lumen HID for $200 (comes in an aluminium case with everything!) But I cannot find any user reviews.
> 
> Cya.


----------



## tonyk007

blues2k03 said:


> In the past month, this hobby struck me pretty hard. I bought a Surefire G2L, Pelican 2360, Streamlight Stinger LED, Brinkmann Armormaxx, Eagletac P20A2 (arrived today), and en-route, a Quark AA2.


 
You sure dived straight in the deep end..wow..has the divorce come through yet? lol and good luck to you. And welcome from another newbie.


----------



## yowzer

Zebralight H501w came in the mail yesterday, and I just pre-ordered a Quark Mini AA neutral white version. They'll be my new backpacking setup (Replacing a H50 and a D10).


----------



## run4jc

Hack On Wheels said:


> Nitecore EX10 R2... got this for a number of reasons actually.
> 
> -I hadn't paid special attention to the workings of the Piston Drive until recently and it made me very interested to try one out.
> -I just bought a cheapo 16340 Li-Ion light, so the (R)CR123 door had been opened!
> -It was on sale for 40% at 4Sevens.com
> -I didn't have a Nitecore yet...
> -It had the option of a nicely integrated clip (accessory)
> -It looks quite simple and classy with the all metal design (no rubber switch boot), a stainless bezel, and understated graphics
> -The compact size, solid clip, and classy appearance seem to make it a perfect choice for pocket carry at work or even at formal occasions.
> 
> I'm very excited to get it!



+1 Mine came yesterday - talk about your impulse purchases, but at 40% off I couldn't resist. I have plenty of EDC lights now!!

I really like the design and function of the light. Not sure how I'll use it, but I will use it. My Surefire T1A is my 'night light' 'cause of how low it will get, but I think the little Nitecore may get some use as an EDC because of the quality of the beam and the cool interface - plus it was INEXPENSIVE! Thinking of picking up a couple of AA versions as Christmas gifts.


----------



## texbaz

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol



Well, My reason or excuse is, I wanted a Novatac 120P but the prices are crazy compared to when I purchased my Novatac 85P 2 years ago plus the internals look cheap. I have read multiple threads about HDS RA lights so I picked up a Custom Ra executive 140cn black bezel so far it's my daily carry, Just a few weeks prior to that I purchased a Jetbeam Pro III ST BVC. not bad a light, The Ra is more pocketable. I'm positive a 170 is in my future. Sure wish Henry would do run in OD.


----------



## bluecrow76

Bought a used Fenix L0D on CPFMP. Bought because I realized I had no really small lights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I rather like to sample the latest and greatest.

Truth be known between Fenix P2, L1 and L2D, LumaPower ConneXion and Incendio, EagleTac P10C2 neutral and a few select other lights I never NEED another.

Does not stop me from WANTING at least a QAA....


----------



## chaoss

I just took delivery of an ARC 6 from B/S/T, mostly out of curiousity but now i'm glad i pulled the trigger. This is really a nice light with an emphasis on "small" EDC.


----------



## CaNo

tonyk007 said:


> Cano, sorry about long delay in posts..I never saw my post and thought it got deleted. Thanks for your kind words to a newbie.
> 
> I have to admit I've used the LF3XT a lot but only on three fairly standard settings..the lowest, the ramping up and down and the maximum. I believe it works the same in programming as your LF2XT so should be lots of fun when I get a ROUND TUIT!
> 
> I have bought a new light, a JFT-803 Flood to Throw. Very smooth operating slide mechanism; quite bright and using one 18650 battery. My lights seem to be focused on functional atm. Mind you that could change..I have been looking at a Teking TK-X1 3500 lumen HID for $200 (comes in an aluminium case with everything!) But I cannot find any user reviews.
> 
> Cya.



No prob! :welcome:

If it is anything like the LF2XT, but brighter, that sounds like a great light!

Wow already going to the big boy lights I see... (HID). Let me know how that goes. The only thing that is preventing me from buying an HID light is the portability. If I ever come across a good quality portable HID light... I may have to jump on it! Until then, I will hold off and save up


----------



## bansuri

Just bought a Liteflux LF2X, mintish, from a CPFer. I've got a sickness for these darn Liteflux lights, I'll have one of each very soon. OK, not including all of the fancy versions of the LF2X. 
I bought it because I am a newb twisty fan who discovered this great interface that is based on the Arc interface that old-time CPFers have loved, (or hated?), for years. Once you get it set up your just a few turns away from your presets. 
On the Liteflux.com website they are no longer selling the old lights, this just happened within the past couple weeks. They used to have the LF2X and all of it's iterations and all of the XT series. Now they are down to only listing the LF2XT and LF3XT. Perhaps it's time for a refresh of the LF5XT? 
Time will tell. They went from selling about 10 lights to 2. Glad I got my LF2X when I did, they'll be getting hard to find.

Now if only I can find a nice LF5 I'll have something new to post here!


----------



## dirtech

I purchased a Quark tactical AA in neutral for work. I have since found out that I will get a G2 gratis but I'm not that enthused about it as they seem weak and blueish in tint. I purchase lights cuz I'm bored and I don't have a place to reload and shoot guns here in Kalifornistan.
Cheers to the day I can move back to a free state.


----------



## SuperTrouper

The most recent full LED light I purchased was a 3D Rebel Maglite, but since then I've purchased Terralux TLE-6EX/B drop ins for 3 other incandescent Maglites as I was so impressed by the LED unit.

The lights are at various positions around the house and in car glove boxes. The why is really just in case I suppose. Making sure we have decent lights in case of a power cut or other emergency. That and I like Maglites :twothumbs


----------



## Jackscrj

Friday 11/27 2x MiniMaglite 2aa led rebel with multimode

Great lights for $11 through sunday at lowes
good amout of light 40ish lumens
good spill beam 
spot flood focus improved greatly*

*when turning on the light right when it turns on is the most effective flood
turning it slighty more gives you the best spot/throw


----------



## Locoboy5150

I just bought the Terralux TLE-300M-EX drop in for my Maglite 4D cell light and installed it yesterday along with a new UCL lens. I bought it because after using my new Fenix TK40 for about a month now, I wanted something with more "umph" for my Maglite, which originally came with the Luxeon LED. (I lucked out and even though I bought my Maglite just a couple of months ago, the company shipped me one of the first generation 2006 era LED lights instead of the newer ones with the Rebel LED that cannot be modified as easily.) The TLE-300M-EX can't come anywhere near the light output or quality beam pattern of the TK40, but it's good enough for around the house use, which is what I use my Maglite for.

As a possible improvement to the TLE-300M-EX, I put a generous amount of Arctic Silver 5 thermal grease on the flat portion of my Maglite's head where the LED's aluminum base rests flush against. I'm hoping that the grease will help transfer the heat from the three LEDs to the aluminum flashlight head to keep it at maximum light output longer. We'll see, but I guess that it can't hurt.

After getting my TK40, the sad truth is that no light on the market today fits my needs better. Hence, I wonder if I'm done with flashlight purchases for a while?


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

A Fenix L1T V2.0
Just ordered last night.

This is why:
I lost my ~8 year old Maglite Solitaire :mecryI still hope to find it somewhere in my home). But I wanted something with a body that was fatter, so I figured to go for a 1xAA light. Since Mag Instruments doesn't have that I went looking at the Fenix website. I don't like all the multi-mode nonsense, so that only left the L1T. The competition seemed to have only the crappy multimode lights, so I bought it. I also like the momentary-on function, like the bigger Maglites have. This will be my new EDC. 

I used to also carry a MagLite 2AA on my belt for some time, later switched to the 2AA LED, but Mag doesn't have any descent holsters for it. I used to have the Black Nylon Belt Holster from Mag, that holds the light higher on the belt then the LED holsters do. I then switched to the Leather Holster, but the 2AA LED is simply a little too long in most cases. So I stopped carrying it, but missed it a lot. 

The L1T is going to get company from a small knife and the Corsair Dominator USB stick, that also live the left pocket. We'll see how soon the Fenix becomes blank


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Multi-mode stuff is not ALL bad.

Now if you like momentary switch they can be a Pita!

But I could not stand not to have my L1/P2 with L/M/H/SOS with head loose and Turbo/Strobe with it tight.

Has a reverse click but the a bump takes it to the next level. I never see SOS or Strobe unless I WANT to.

Now since I have not bought any lights at all for several months lets go back to the regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## LightOnAHill

Red preon kit, to have as an EDC for the pocket.


----------



## JohnF

I've been on a tear lately, 4 in the last month.
- Preon 2 Ti
- Malkoff XPG Maglite drop in for the 3D
- nailbender P60 drop in (the Nichia UV)
- nailbender P60 drop in (SST-90, 3 level direct drive for a single 18650)

All purchased for no good reason, other than I'm a junkie. I love them all, but I've got to take a break for a few months now.

John F


----------



## deKatt

Nitecore D10 - a gift for my son. :santa:


----------



## waddup

2 of these because they're about half price,

http://www.batteryjunction.com/itp-c7r.html

and it gets a great review at full price.

http://www.light-reviews.com/itp_c7_regular/

and i like AA lights :candle:


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've ordered a Fenix P3D which should be arriving today.

I ordered the light because of it's small form factor 11.4cm x 2.1cm and that it can do 13 hours runtime with a decent amount of light (medium setting) on 2 CR123 batteries.


----------



## novice

A Jetbeam Jet-I Pro V3 & Fenix LOD1. My reason? Um, wait, I know this one... Actually, I have more SF's than I need and I love them, but I would like a decent selection of AA's also. I have a Fenix L2D, and I run a G3 w/M60LL off of 2xAA, and a 6P + A19 + A14 w/M60WLL (you have to ask for it...) off of 3xAA's, but I thought it would be nice to have a decent performing 1xAA...


----------



## toby_pra

This month:

Quark Turbo
Inova 9V
Inova 6V
Fenix PD10 ti
Mac's EDC SST-50
Surefire L4
2 Ganp Griffins
Gatlight V4
Milky modded Maglite

total 1900$ 

And why?

Easy to describe, because i likey likey like lights!!!


----------



## NoFair

A heap of Quarks and some Preons 

Most are for gifts, but I'm keeping 2 neutral white QAA Tacs and my Ti AA Tac 

Might keep a Preon as well, haven't decided yet


----------



## Hyper-X

I just got in a Surefire E2DL (NRA) Defender. After buying my Fenix PD30 which I also like very much, I was attracted to the E2DL's much more aggressive appearance. 

The strike bezel is cut in such a way that it just looks nasty, probably not a good thing to be on the receiving end of that light. I'm not a super geek so I don't know all the technical stuff about lights but reading the box on the Fenix vs the Surefire (200 lumen), I thought the Fenix in turbo mode was going to be clearly superior, it was not based on my observation. It was too close to call which led me to think whether boxed claims of X lumens were really meaningful or not. I now wonder if Surefire underrates their lights or Fenix...

In any case I'm happy with both but the Surefire E2DL is my most recent purchase. I feel "cooler" carrying it around over my Fenix PD30.


----------



## Superdave

Silver E1B.. because it's small, 2 way clip and the little booger is bright!


It's also a nice battery vampire, it helps to finish off all those half dead primaries i have laying around.


----------



## Stainz

I have an E1b and E2DL - thought about a newer E2DL - but ordered an Olight M21 Monday - shipped Tuesday - here today. Why did I buy it? Beats me... probably that high output rating.

Stainz


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Quark MiNi AA Neutral. Why? I liked my other neutral Quark. And I keep needing a light to loan out, and have needed a new second light.


----------



## parnass

Bought the new 4-mode 2AA LED Mini Maglite due to curiosity and it is on sale for $9.88 at Home Depot.


----------



## flatline

Just bought 6 ITP AAAs of assorted colors for stocking stuffers.

Seemed like the ideal emergency light to keep on a keychain, in a purse, or in the console of a car. Defaulting to Medium level makes it perfect for non-flashaholics who might forget how to change modes or even that the light has multiple modes.

--flatline


----------



## Pummy

Quark Mini AA and 123 as I have spent too long faffing about with the DX lottery. The size was a big factor as I like to carry on person a reasonable amount of kit and reducing the size of my torches is very desirable to reduce weight.


----------



## T-3

Last one purchased... hmmm... I ordered so many at the same time, but the last one I received was the Surefire LX2. I bought this one simply because of all the "peer pressure" on CPF about this light!!!  Isn't that reason enough?  

Tonight I get to give my best friend his Christmas & Birthday presents! He's going to be unwrapping a Fenix TK12 and a Quark AA2 Turbo!!!  These will be his first two "real" lights, so I think he'll like them!! I know... that's rather generous of me right? Well, somebody's gotta get him to stop buying those 3-pack lights at Costco and check out something a little brighter! Wait till he's hooked and goes to buy more and sees the prices!!!  Gonna bring along my new M30 to show him...  Am I bad... getting someone addicted??


----------



## Launch Mini

Photofanatic's Ti Necklite. Was just too cool NOT to buy.

Today ordered a Zebra Light 30, and a Mini123. One will be a Xmas present, the other I will keep.
UNLESS, Canada Post is late:mecry:, then I get both:nana:


----------



## B0wz3r

dirtech said:


> I purchased a Quark tactical AA in neutral for work. I have since found out that I will get a G2 gratis but I'm not that enthused about it as they seem weak and blueish in tint. I purchase lights cuz I'm bored and I don't have a place to reload and shoot guns here in Kalifornistan.
> Cheers to the day I can move back to a free state.



Not sure what you're talking about... I live in the Bay Area and go and shoot at my local gun club regularly. 

But hey... You're welcome to leave if you want; fewer people here will always make things better. 

Last light I bought was a NiteCore EZAAw for keychain carry. Got it from 4Sevens last week. Got it cause I didn't have a NiteCore, or a neutral light, and wanted a small light for my keys/pocket. Also cause I'm strictly an AA guy and like the tighter more even beam pattern better than that of the Quark Minis.


----------



## T-3

Just a thought... would your question include the JetBeam RRT-1 I JUST ordered??  And I really don't know why!!  Could have been that thread I read showing some kick-butt outdoor beam shots... or it could be that I just can't help myself... I think I'm addicted! :nana::devil:


----------



## heater

Just ordered an m20, and the smo reflector yesterday.:devil: You guys here at cpf are the best salesmen!:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Here's hoping Canada post is slow.

Those are two very different lights! Zebra 30 makes an EXCELLENT headlamp. 

Mini 123 would be a fantastic EDC.

You really need both....


----------



## Launch Mini

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Here's hoping Canada post is slow.
> 
> Those are two very different lights! Zebra 30 makes an EXCELLENT headlamp.
> 
> Mini 123 would be a fantastic EDC.
> 
> You really need both....


 
Tis all temporaray in the end.
Once things settle down, I will buy myself the one that I do not gift.
Just got a call from 4sevens.ca ( nice that they are Cdn too), and the 30 is sold out, so had to get the 501. Hope this one is as good as the 30.


----------



## think2x

I just got my ITP A3 titanium today. There are acually three reasons I bought it.

1. I love the ITP A3 Stainless Steel one that's on my keys now.

2. I've wanted a Ti light for a while now.

3. I got it for *$35 shipped* from shining beam!


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv

B0wz3r said:


> Not sure what you're talking about... I live in the Bay Area and go and shoot at my local gun club regularly.
> 
> But hey... You're welcome to leave if you want; fewer people here will always make things better.



Maybe he talks about the California State government's parallels to Stalin / Hitler / Mao with it's gun control and executive orders..


----------



## Flying Turtle

Quark Mini 123. It will be this year's Christmas light. I have absolutely no need for it. This hasn't stopped me yet.

Geoff


----------



## B0wz3r

jcvjcvjcvjcv said:


> Maybe he talks about the California State government's parallels to Stalin / Hitler / Mao with it's gun control and executive orders..



Don't mean to derail the thread, so those of you who don't care can skip my post.

We do have a mandatory waiting period for pretty much everything, but I only have a Mossberg 500 and a Winchester .30-06 and no pistols (don't want them around as I have two small children in the house).

Wasn't aware of such a law... maybe because I don't own anything that politicians would want to control, like any kind of assault rifle or the like. I don't see the reason for anything except minimal controls for shotguns and rifles, but assault class weapons are another story.


----------



## Monocrom

Guys, please; let's not cause a moderator to have to lock this thread.

Discussions regarding hot-button topics such as Gun Control belong in the Underground.

This topic is for helping your fellow addicts thin their wallets by bragging about the latest LED light you bought, so that they might decide to buy it too.


----------



## RedLED

Photon Fanatic La Petite Killer, and AAA Killer! I have wanted them for a while. Cool lights!


----------



## CaNo

Quark Mini 123.... why? I am just a sucker for little lights with mean power!


----------



## The Dane

Cant answer that, because i havent bought my last LED light yet :tinfoil:


----------



## B0wz3r

Sorry, my bad.

My last purchase (for myself) was a NiteCore EZAAw.

Not sure what to get next... probably something for my bike; a flashlight that I can use with a bike-block on the handlebars or on my helmet that will also double as a good EDC light.


----------



## CaNo

Man this Quark Mini123 is something else! Now I am just wondering if the Warm Tint versions will have more throw... if thats the case, I might have to update my reply here again! lol


----------



## piper

I bought a Maratac AAA light for myself this xmas. It is the smallest muti level light I've got. It is tiny bright and even has a warmish tint. Great little light!

It won't be my 'last' light though. As soon as someone gets a group buy going (I haven't found any other way to get a Maratac light to Canada) I'm gonna get a Maratac AA because the AAA is so great!


----------



## 276

I order a Wolfeyes AK6 which should have been here last week thanks to a UPS screw up, but should have it tomorrow.


----------



## heater

Just ordered the new Dereelight DBS R5, and an Jetbeam RRT-1 day before that. I just have to know which is brighter! Plus my brother in law said he would buy the RRT off me. I really do like the idea of changing out the pills as they come up.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Purchased it a couple of months back, but I got a NDI R2. It's a nice white to warmish white (definitely not Quark neutral warm) but I think it's one of the most versatile lights I've purchased. 

It has a simple Hi/Lo twist mechanism. I can easily ramp up/down and set the Lo setting to whatever I want it to be. I can just as easily go into strobe.

I replaced the boot with a slightly shorter one and now it can table stand when turned on.

It works better and cooler on 14500 cells that primaries, but I can just as easily use a Alkaline, Lithium AA primary or a NiMH at any time.

Not that I don't like my 4sevens and other LED lights for different reasons but for an EDC light I think this is the best one so far I've had.


----------



## Launch Mini

Surefire T1A,
Was one of the first Surefires I saw and really liked the UI, size etc.
I also needed batteries, and a local place had a good price for both.
It is now at the post office waiting for me to get off work & pick it up:mecry:
It was there last night, but I was 20 minutes late & they were closed


----------



## LightOnAHill

Better post on this thread again... :devil:

Ordered a TK40 and some more eneloops yesterday.  They arrive tomorrow.


Edit to add the why: I want a really bright AA light because I have so many AA rechargeables around! I'm a huge fian of the 123 and li-ion lights too, but it's nice just to have a big phat AA light. It'll probably be restricted to home and vehicle use, and camping, as the EDC category for me is either a preon or quark. Wife still likes her LD10.


----------



## rjr104

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...0000003260410&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=13029913

The 2 cr2 Coleman - then a SFL1 - then my OCD kicked in and the rest is history. If I knew then what I know now------

OOPS - I guess you said last light - Quark Mini AA


----------



## B0wz3r

Just ordered two iTP C7Rs from Battery Junction for $28 ea. Gonna fix one to each side of my bicycle helmet for night riding.


----------



## Hamilton Felix

Three Streamlight Polytac LED lights -- one in each color. 

The SureFire Z2 Combatlight (that replaced the 6Z Combatlight I lost in 2006) went missing. And the budget is very tight these days. So I saw a deal on the Polytac, got one for me, one for her and one for a gift. 

Mine is in my pocket, as a backup to the Pelican 7060 LED I use every day at work.


----------



## KarstGhost

Quark Mini 123 Ti Neutral White. I love the neutral white tint and had been looking for a Ti light for a while now. I couldn't be happier with it.

Also got a Fenix TK20 as a back-up light for caving. I have to use a headlamp as a primary source while caving but needed something durable that uses AA for a back-up. The neutral white seems to keep me feeling warmer and happier while spending hours in a cold wet environment. I get the "LED blues" usually with cold white beams.


----------



## John_Galt

A Milky modded HDS B42 (P4'd)... And 17670 battery tube.

I had been looking for an ultimate 42 or 60 to mod with an XP-G in the future. However, I expanded my search when I learned of a back door/easter egg to turn a Basic model HDS light into an ultimate model. 250 clicks... Funnily enough the same as the Novatac.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

KarstGhost said:


> Quark Mini 123 Ti Neutral White. I love the neutral white tint and had been looking for a Ti light for a while now. I couldn't be happier with it.



Couldn't agree more the Quark NWs are a great color. Just ordered one of the Mini 123 Ti NWs as well.


----------



## dasbury

I just bought a Surefire A2 & and A2L - I have been looking at these lights for years, admiring the amazing engineering. The A2L has red LEDs for the cockpit and the A2 is all white ...


----------



## CaNo

I just bought 4 Fenix E01's. Turns out, my fiancee's nieces and brother are following in my flashaholic ways. I believe they will enjoy this light, as I do everytime I open my my door in the dark. Something about this light just fascinates me. It is neither the brightest, nor is it the most updated LED. But knowing that it will be there when I need it the most, being able be left on without worrying of it over heating, its size, and if it takes a swim I will not have to worry about it. This light is timeless! It is the modern Maglite solitaire, and I had to buy one for myself when ordering the little tikes' flashlights! lol Just couldnt resist!


----------



## Croyde

I ordered a WiseLED Tactical this week and to buy it I had to sell my M6 with a softstart clicky running the IMR-M6 lamp, so not an impulse buy. The reason I ordered it was the high output lights I have had have been limited in run time and I want something that I could use on high for an extended period if required. Also, aside from the different output levels and the new tail light functionality, what I liked was the idea that in a year or two I can send it back to upgrade the light source for a reasonable fee. I had been waiting on some of the SST-90 lights to appear but it was looking like they were going to end up being as large or larger than the Tactical light for no more output and with potentially heat / run time issues. So for me the Tactical seemed like the way to go.


----------



## sigsour

I ordered a Ra Clicky 170 last week and received it on Monday. I also won a Ra Clicky 120 on Ebay and it should be here any day now. My reason was from all the positive talk here on CPF regarding these lights. I have owned a few Novatacs and the Ra lights are even a couple of steps above those.


----------



## Hacken

i just purchased the tk11 r2 to replace the one my wife lost a while back but the reason why i bought the same one again is it's durability and nice size enough to fit in pockets. i would've looked at other name brands such as jetbeam but it costs too much so staying under 100 bucks was idea for me.


----------



## stockae92

the latest i got was Fenix TK40. The number "630" says it all .. LOL


----------



## stallion2

the light? Surefire LX2

the why? because "change" is coming and i want to be ready when it gets here.


----------



## bhuber

Icon Rogue 1 because it was on sale for $20 at Microcenter. Very cool light.


----------



## bikeguy

After spending a few days here researching, I ordered a JET-III M. Just received it today and couldn't be happier. 

Thanks for all the great information!

Unfortunately, for my wallet this won't be my last flashlight...


----------



## NaturalMystic

Ordered a LumaPower D-Mini VX Ultra which shipped last Friday so I'm waiting for it to arrive. Currently my biggest/most powerful/ best thrower is a WolfEyes 9DX Raider that I bought several years ago. It's an incandescent light with a lot of throw but I've been looking for a good LCD replacement. 
I was originally considering the Olight M30 Triton but finally decided on the D-Mini. I may still get the M30 though.
I'm also waiting for the next 1x CR123a to replace my Fenix PD20 (original, not the current + model). I want something that will comfortably outpower the PD20 before I drop my cash again, although I've been seriously considering the LumaPower IncenDio V3.


----------



## CaNo

Have my eye set on two diff lights... The copper Maratac AAA, and the Fenix MC10...


----------



## PapaLumen

Just received my new ITP A1 EOS SS.

Not sure why i bought it, i dont need a new flashlight but i love it already :help:


----------



## kramer5150

Fenix MC10 - I wanted something to compliment my H501, that I can clip onto my other backpack strap but with more throw.

Coast mini-tac AAA - Just out of curiosity. Nichia 5mm efficiency, but with a reflector dish and forward clicky. Tint on these varies greatly, I managed to find one thats fairly pale white.


----------



## r1gm1n

Quark Mini AA Ti

EDC with my work keys. Don't even notice that it is there, but when I need a light it's always there.


----------



## troon

The last led light I bought was the Surefire U2 Ultra. A 100 lumens, with six levels of light output. With a pricetag of about 250$, I guess it has gotten some hard competition since i bought it together with a Photon freedom microlight, back i 2004 !!! I bought the U2 after doing a lot of "reasearch" about the led technology, which I found quite fascinating. It looked very solid, and 100 lumens sounded very impressive. I am still very satisfied, but now its time to by something new. Got to do some new investigating. Hope to use this forum fore some of it.


----------



## AIX

I just got the Jetbeam Jet-III Military a few weeks ago... and now the M1X is calling my name as well.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Fenix TK20 - I wanted an affordable light with a good tint that would work outdoors. I'm very happy with it. :twothumbs


----------



## Jack Reacher

Hehe...

My last purchase was also my first. Conundrum... nup, I'm a noobaholoic!

Thanks to all the great advice I've gleaned here on CPF, I bought the iTP A6 Polestar, and I'm more than happy with it. I wanted something that used AAs, has a reasonable — but not massive — throw, and a usable indoor lumen rating.

— And the A6 is it.


----------



## The Coach

My latest purchase was a Jetbeam E2S, last night, from Bug Out Gear. Jetbeam makes nice, usable lights and the E3S is a smaller version of the E3P. My last custom was a Mac's SST-50 EDC. That one was a no-brainer. :devil:


----------



## CM2010

My last purchase was a Fenix TK30,had ordered a DBS V3 SST-50 but had to send that back due to a faulty lense so needed a replacement and on first impressions i made a good choice.


----------



## Light Sabre

Yesterday I bought 7 flashlights/LED products. 3 Nite Ize 5" glowing frisbees one each of red, blue, and green for $4 each instead of the normal $10. 2 Safe Lights @ 10% off the regular price of $15. 1 Rayz 2.6 lumen 1 AAA penlight for $5. Runs 11 hours in sun mode, and another 11 hours moon mode. Ran my test for 24 hours and quit. It looks like it will run for a very long time after the 22 hours mentioned. Definately a battery vampire. Bought 1 Stanley 5W Ultra Bright LED Spotlight for $30. So that was 7 flashlights for $74. 

Not sure if the Rayz is supposed to mean "rays" or "razy". :thinking:


----------



## Tuikku

PapaLumen said:


> Just received my new ITP A1 EOS SS.
> 
> Not sure why i bought it, i dont need a new flashlight but i love it already :help:



I also ordered A1 SS three weeks ago. Next week it will propably be here.

I chosed it because A3 feels just somehow a bit too small in use. (I don't carry it as keychain but in pocket)


----------



## MrBenchmark

I purchased a quark RGB because:
1. It is utterly unique
2. The RGB functionality is really, really cool
3. I've pushed pixels my whole career, but this is the closest I've ever come to actually OWNING a pixel of my own. 

It has not disappointed - it is just the neatest thing ever. As for being useful, I dunno, I'll probably just use the red mode. As a toy, though, it's just awesome.


----------



## CdBoy

Fenix LD20 Q5 180lumens MAX.

Reason: simple. i love AAs batteries. using Sanyo Eneloops. (also using rebaranded Eneloops)

imagine i have maybe 2 or 3 new ones just gathering dust. heh heh

planning to purchase Fenix LD20 R4 205lumens MAX.


----------



## scout24

Bead blasted McGizmo Haiku, functionally wonderful as well as a work of Ti art!


----------



## TKC

*The last LEd I bought was a SF G2L. I got for night security work. It goes along with my McGizmo Haiku.*


----------



## Brigadier

Last LED flashlight bought for myself was a 5.11 UC3.400. Since then, I have bought incan SureFires - 2X E2E, E2O, 6P, G2, Z2, and 9AN, and an incan Seraph SP-9.

I am tired of blue to purple tints of LEDs. The only LED lights I am inclined to buy now[for myself], are EagleTac warm tints. Saw one at the NW get together, was impressed by the tint.


----------



## BigBluefish

A SureFire G2 with a Malkoff M60LF, for a bike lite and general all-around simple 1-level short to mid range light. Looks good so far! 

A LumaPower IncenDio v3 LE, because I've thought about getting an IncenDio since they were introduced, and this one with the silver finish, new UI, improved construction, and XP-G emitter seemed too good to pass up. Ahem...we'll see when the new reflector shows up.


----------



## ASheep

Wow, there sure is some big money being spent here 
I just pulled the trigger on an iTP A2 SS and a set of eneloops, my last torch purchase before that was a Led Lenser P7, over a year ago now... Time flies when your shelves are full of knives and torches :devil:
Have a good one,
Alex


----------



## notsobrite

the last lite i ordered was a quark turbo 123 warm. my first warm lite- i can't wait


----------



## Per-Sev

The last light I bought will more than likely be the last light I ever buy is a McGizmo Haiku XP-G 2XAA and the reason was I wanted one high end light that would last the rest of my time here on earth.


----------



## e1sbaer

My last purchase was a nitecore D10. It was meant to be kept in the for which it has the right size. It's so neat though that I'm gonna keep it a while as an edc.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I can't remember. 

My Fenix P2D is really all I ever _need...._

But a LumaPower IncenDio is close at hand in my sleeper, and a LumaPower ConnexIon is near at hand in the cab.

I have a 2AA body for the P2 but I seem to have forgotten an AA charger, and my last two charged batteries went into my camera.

I'll do something about charging batteries when I hopefully get home next weekend.


----------



## utlgoa

Nailbender SST-90 Drop-in & a Solarforce Host, reason being because my first light was an Ultrafire SSC P7. After the Ultrafire came more expensive lights like the Ledlenser X21 and the Olight SR90. Now it's all about the Specialty Brands.

Plus the Nailbender SST-90 Drop-in makes a great EDC!


----------



## CaNo

Maglite 3D. Why? Because I wanted a dependable light that has a long runtime, can take a little swim, and can be used as a bat if need be . Plus I wanted to take it back oldschool


----------



## CaNo

Zebralight H501w. Why? Because I needed to explore other variances of lights other than just to "Wow" people and my self. I have always been curious about flood lights, and the benefits of warm tinted lights. So I guess, I bought this light for productivity purposes over just getting another toy.


----------



## jacktheclipper

iTP A2 Eluma
Because I didn't have a good aa light
You know , In case the SHTF


----------



## Zatoichi

I'm waiting for an iTP A3 to arrive. Why? Because you lot convinced me I needed it. :shrug:


----------



## vasp1

I'm waiting for a Romisen RC-C8 II Q5 Flood-to-Throw LED Flashlight. I just wanted to see what a flood-to-throw is all about.


----------



## 325addict

The last one for me was the warm 4sevens Quark 123^2 Turbo.

Reason? FINALLY a real warm-white LED, that should have the color of an incan (or, at least, resenble it very much).

If this light lives up to the expectations I cannot tell yet, as it still has to come in...

Timmo.


----------



## peterkin101

An LED Lenser P14, for the simple reason I was asked by my Fianceee's grand daughter for my 3x AA Maglite LED.

As I never say no to that lovely little 6yr old girl, I duly complied and ordered the P14 as a replacement.

Both are superb torches, though the P14 is more powerful the Maglite 3x AA is more pocketable, as durable and is considerably cheaper.

Overall though they are both superb torches.


----------



## JCD

A SureFire L1, because it was a great deal, and I was interested to see if the UI is as good as people claim.

When it finally arrived, I found that the UI really is as good as claimed, perhaps better. Unfortunately, I couldn't get past the LED aspect of the light, so I traded it for an incan SureFire C2-HA the next day.


----------



## Locoboy5150

Fenix MC10 - I wanted a new type of light that I didn't already have and the MC10 fit the bill perfectly. I needed a light for navigating around at night without waking everyone else up while also allowing me use of both of my hands. The MC10 clipped on my belt works great for that.


----------



## swxb12

Fenix E01 - Wish I had gotten it sooner. Cheap, eats up my "dead" radio alkalines and seems to take abuse well so far. It's become my edc because of all the reasons above.


----------



## Monocrom

Nitecore EZ-AA
~~~~~~~~~~~

A light I've wanted to try for awhile. Looks to be the skinniest AA ever made. About as thick as most AAA keychain lights, but a bit longer. Should be ideal for keychain duty that would normally go to a AAA light.

Love the simple two-mode U.I. (Should be ideal to hand to a non-flashaholic during an emergency, such as a blackout.)

Despite having heard that Nitecore reliability and quality has slipped quite a bit, I still decided to take a chance on this model.


----------



## crampedson

Last light I purchased was a Trustfire F23 XP-E from DX. Why? The case is stainless steel (shiny!) and has very good heft for an AAA light. More importantly, it turned out to be a good host for a R2 XP-G and 10440 Li-ion combo :devil:


----------



## jimmy1970

Vintage Surefire 6P with Malkoff M61. What a combo!


----------



## bedazzLED

Just got the Jetbeam RRT-3.

The family just felt incomplete; RRT-0, RRT-1, RRT-2 

Awesome light!


----------



## BWX

Fenix LD20+ Premium R4, got it in the mail a couple days ago. Why did I get it? Because it's frickin awesome! (and I'll use it a lot)


----------



## stevie-ca

Malkoff MD3 cause they were in stock. :naughty:


----------



## CaNo

peterkin101 said:


> An LED Lenser P14, for the simple reason I was asked by my Fianceee's grand daughter for my 3x AA Maglite LED.
> 
> As I never say no to that lovely little 6yr old girl, I duly complied and ordered the P14 as a replacement.
> 
> Both are superb torches, though the P14 is more powerful the Maglite 3x AA is more pocketable, as durable and is considerably cheaper.
> 
> Overall though they are both superb torches.



I still get a kick when these situations happen to me. How eager I am to "upgrade" by giving an older light to a child as a good gesture... only to give myself an excuse to buy a newer light I had in mind lol :welcome:



Locoboy5150 said:


> Fenix MC10 - I wanted a new type of light that I didn't already have and the MC10 fit the bill perfectly. I needed a light for navigating around at night without waking everyone else up while also allowing me use of both of my hands. The MC10 clipped on my belt works great for that.



I had no idea you can put that on a belt. That's pretty sweet! For some reason I thought it was eternally stuck on that headband lol :duh2:



swxb12 said:


> Fenix E01 - Wish I had gotten it sooner. Cheap, eats up my "dead" radio alkalines and seems to take abuse well so far. It's become my edc because of all the reasons above.



Fenix E01 is just ideal to have in a survival situation. When all your big lights have failed you... you can count on that little tinker rain or shine to save your butt!



Monocrom said:


> Nitecore EZ-AA
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A light I've wanted to try for awhile. Looks to be the skinniest AA ever made. About as thick as most AAA keychain lights, but a bit longer. Should be ideal for keychain duty that would normally go to a AAA light.
> 
> Love the simple two-mode U.I. (Should be ideal to hand to a non-flashaholic during an emergency, such as a blackout.)
> 
> Despite having heard that Nitecore reliability and quality has slipped quite a bit, I still decided to take a chance on this model.



I have heard a little bit on Nitecore's quality as of late as well. What has been malfunctioning in their products? Btw that EZAA is an excellent choice for simplicity an performance (did i mention portability? lol)


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Mine was the original EternaLight. I thought it was cool.


----------



## compnaut

Fenix E20. Thought that the beam quality would be lots better than the 3D Mag LED (new, Rebel version). It isn't...or at least not by much. Began updating and replacing old incans (mostly mags) recently. Have been moving towards 2AA's and eneloops after much study of subject (thank you CPF).

Debating now whether to buy another Maglite #D and 2AA LED pack from Costco, or perhaps a Fenix L2t or maybe an EagleTAC p!00A2 or perhaps a quark.


----------



## pounder

ultrafire a30b..needed an edc and wanted the output and size of a cr123 light..for 11 bucks I gave it a shot and it does not disappoint..


----------



## BWX

compnaut said:


> ..............
> Debating now whether to buy another Maglite #D and 2AA LED pack from Costco, or perhaps a Fenix L2t or maybe an EagleTAC p!00A2 or perhaps a quark.



Dude! You gotta check out the Fenix LD20+ Premium R4 that I just bought. The thing rocks 2aa's like nothing I've ever seen.


----------



## LumensMaximus

S/F Stratum (got tired of waiting for the LX1/still waiting for the Stratum to arrive) , My first ever S/F C2 incan came in the mail today, very cool, A Fenix TK10 on the way (I already have one, excellent lamp, this one's for my brother, A 6PL Defender, why not (someone on here machines the teeth down a bit, i'll be searching)


----------



## bullettproof

Surefire LX2 Today because it has an Optic and makes 251 OTF.


----------



## pae77

A Liteflux LF2XT that just arrived yesterday. Got it because it sounded awesome from what almost everyone whose gotten one on this site has written and I've never been attracted to an AAA light before this one. It has been a revelation. Love the smooth floody beam that is optimized for indoors and nearby stuff outdoors, the great neutral white (slightly warm) tint, the amazing UI that lets you set the light up however you want and even tells you the voltage left in your batts, and finally the way it performs on 10440s. Very pleased with this latest flashlight acquisition. Never thought I'd feel this way about an AAA light.


----------



## Monocrom

CaNo said:


> I have heard a little bit on Nitecore's quality as of late as well. What has been malfunctioning in their products?


 
Not sure. Apparently it's a general lack of Q.C. on their lights. I know that 4sevens and Unique Titanium no longer carry Nitecore products. I just really wanted to try out the EZ-AA model. If it's reliable; great! If not, well; at least I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## BeeEm

Bought myself a Elzetta ZFL-M60 because this was the only way I could get myself another Malkoff M60.


----------



## BigBluefish

I bought a Jet 1 Pro v3 R2 in olive drab. 

I bought it because I already had the same light with the Q3 5A emitter, and liked it so much I decided it was going to be "the" 1 x AA light, so I knew I needed a second one (1 is none and 2 is 1). I was also at the point, after a couple of years here, where I was ready to give rechargeable li-ions a try, and had read that the performance of this light really improves on the 14500 cells.


----------



## justlux

I bought a Nitecore EZ 123 R2 for my boyfriend. It's currently on its way from Jay at Lightjunction. It is for his birthday. I also bought him a Fenix PD30 R2.


----------



## orchid_guy

Surefire L4. The price was right & I'm not happy with a couple other brands I have tried.


----------



## Coolhand68

Recenly purchased an Elektrolumens Decree and a Surefire E1L. I wanted the Decree because it's listed as a good thrower at over 300 lumens with respectable burn time. For the price it seems like a good deal. I was trying to find a Malkoff M60 or M61 drop-in for my Surefire 6PL, but no luck. 

I already own an E2L and wanted something slightly smaller for pocket carry, so the E1L seemed to make the best sense. Long battery life, decent brightness and two settings. Don't need much more than that. 

My next purchase will be an RA Clicky. Gotta see what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## CaNo

justlux said:


> I bought a Nitecore EZ 123 R2 for my boyfriend. It's currently on its way from Jay at Lightjunction. It is for his birthday. I also bought him a Fenix PD30 R2.



:thumbsup:Your bf has got himself a keeper!


----------



## CaNo

A Peak Eiger #4 Cool 10440, Medium, Keychain body in Aluminum HAIII. I originally wanted SS but did not want to wait a month for it. It works out because I feel guilty for scratching SS or Titanium lights, and am relentless on Aluminum. I wanted the option of using a AAA cell, being able to buy a momentary clicker in the future by unscrewing the keychain, or twist to a tripod by using the exposed tail. The #4 so I have some usable light that is not too weak but not too strong, so a balance between brightness and runtime. The Medium I hear has the best spill/throw from others feedback so I thought I'd try it for myself, and the tint is supposedly one of the best looking tints available... we will see. Still waiting for it in the mail.... (it feels like it is taking FOREVER!!!)


----------



## datan

The last one I bought was a Fenix TK12. I needed a bright light I could rely on as I was invited to a low-light/ night shoot and needed something to flood the range in the bush and have a decent throw on it.

Since buying it I have 'invested' in a Quark Ti AA Tac and a Quark Ti 123-2 Tac, and a AA-2 coming, and looking for a 123-1 Tac  LOL !!! All this in the last couple of weeks lovecpf

I have a nice Norwegian friend who is advising me of these matters and I am trying to resist temptation as much as possible. But damn this winter light in Sydney is not helping :huh:


----------



## B0wz3r

Got a Quark AA^2 XPG Neutral White on order... haven't received shipment notification of it yet though.

Planning on getting a Quark Mini AA in Neutral White soon, and a NiteCore D10 in neutral (they call it warm) as well in the next few weeks.


----------



## Lite_me

It was a Liteflux LF2XT. I bought it because I already had one... so I knew how good it was. It is so versatile & amazing that I had to have another one.


----------



## Tripwik

My latest purchase was a Lumens Factory Seraph SP-9 3-Mode Led. I got it mainly as a toy because I liked the endless mod options. Most of the parts are interchangeable with my Surefire C2 and there are more bulbs sold by Lumens Factory that can bump the 250 lm output up to 950 lm!

I have realized over the past year that I have a healthy obsession with flashlights and now I have found a whole community witht the same!!

Thanks CPF!!!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Malkoff Wildcat MD3 V2 

Reason: Because one wasn't enough


----------



## Lord Bear

Muyshondt Aeon. In the "Flashaholics Must Have List" thread by RichS, I'd voted for the Muyshondt Nautilus. Due to the "must be available" restriction, the Nautilus didn't qualify. Someone mentioned that the Aeon might still be available. So I checked around and lo and behold, Brightguys still had them for sale! Happy day since I'd originally wanted the Nautilus in aluminum but was only able to get the Ti version. The Aeons from Brightguy are aluminum so I ordered one each in Natural and Black. Should get them by this weekend. Hubba hubba!


----------



## B0wz3r

Lite_me said:


> It was a Liteflux LF2XT. I bought it because I already had one... so I knew how good it was. It is so versatile & amazing that I had to have another one.



Who/where did you order it from? I've been looking around for someone with one in stock but have come up empty so far.

Any info would be a great help. I love that narrow, throwy beam of the LiteFluxes...

On the other hand, anyone know of a source for an LF5XT?


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic

An extra Quark Ti AA Tactical back in January of 2010. I am running it with a 3-9v head with a 14500 cell for max brightness out of a very small package. 

Essentially I haven't found anything that excites me enough to want to purchase anything new since then. The Ti Quarks have the XPG-R5 LED and for EDC, I have found that even now, nobody is talking much about any S2 bins. I guess everyone is scared of cannibalising their R5-based flashlight sales. The new nitecores' Infilux series has my attention, but it doesn't look like they will be available much before the Fall. I am looking at an Olight M20S (not for EDC though), since 4sevens has gone completely dark on the availability of any new lights from him..

Well, it's been a slow summer (for me anyways), not much to get excited about unless one likes the SST/MCE monster lights - which I don't. Just give me the brightest, longest running single LED in a single AA form factor, that's what gets me excited, because I carry one every day.


----------



## CaNo

CaNo said:


> A Peak Eiger #4 Cool 10440, Medium, Keychain body in Aluminum HAIII. I originally wanted SS but did not want to wait a month for it. It works out because I feel guilty for scratching SS or Titanium lights, and am relentless on Aluminum. I wanted the option of using a AAA cell, being able to buy a momentary clicker in the future by unscrewing the keychain, or twist to a tripod by using the exposed tail. The #4 so I have some usable light that is not too weak but not too strong, so a balance between brightness and runtime. The Medium I hear has the best spill/throw from others feedback so I thought I'd try it for myself, and the tint is supposedly one of the best looking tints available... we will see. Still waiting for it in the mail.... (it feels like it is taking FOREVER!!!)



I finally canceled my order from PEAK today. I needed this light for my camping trip and was left EXTREMELY disappointed. Curt told me that it would make it way before the trip. I come back from my 5 day trip, and still no light. So I called today and they said it hasn't even been built yet. Getting all hyped up over this light only led to disappointment. The feeling of coming home excited every single day to see if my package arrived only to see that there is nothing there. Noone called, no email, no courtesy warning, nothing. Curt could have told me ahead of time, but nothing. He said he will ship it in the next couple days, and here I am the next MONTH empty handed. Way to let your customers down PEAK.  It is a shame, really. All the excitement and hype for nothing. Congratulations on losing a potentially loyal customer... :shakehead


----------



## Brigadier

Just bought a Fenix MC10 Blue. My youngest son saw one on display @ the NW CPF get together and said he really liked it. His 12th birthday is the 14th, so he is getting one for his birthday. 

And a ticket to go with me to see RUSH in concert. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoFair

Arc6 and she is perfect:thumbsup: Even more so now that she has a R4 5B1 neutral white xp-g 

#2 from the left:






Sverre


----------



## Locoboy5150

Brigadier said:


> Just bought a Fenix MC10 Blue. My youngest son saw one on display @ the NW CPF get together and said he really liked it. His 12th birthday is the 14th, so he is getting one for his birthday.
> 
> And a ticket to go with me to see RUSH in concert. :thumbsup:



Shoot, going to see Rush *and* getting an MC10 all for the same birthday? That's a *superb* way to celebrate the occasion in my opinion! :twothumbs

I'm anxiously awaiting Rush's concert here at Shoreline Amphitheater on 8-8-10.

Be prepared for your son to want to become a musician after the Rush show!  It's a very common phenomenon that has been going on for over 30 years of kids going to Rush concerts and listening to their albums.

It's great to hear of a father introducing his young son to good music played by actual live musicians that put on a good show rather than the drum machine, vocal centric teeny bopper drivel that kids are obsessed with now.


----------



## Zatoichi

Nothing impressive this time, but yesterday my Skyray R5 arrived. The reason I bought it is I wanted to try one of the DX R5 drop-ins, and it was only a few dollars more to buy the Skyray. 

The drop-in is okay (though I've read a few stories about DX's R5 drop-ins falling apart), but I must say the Skyray is very nice indeed. It's a shame it's a rip-off design, but I can't not like it. I may even invest in a better drop-in for it. It's currently neck and neck with my mix 'n' match Solarforce L2 P60-type hosts for looks.


----------



## traderdell

A Peak Eiger #4 Cool AAA, Medium, Pocket body in BRASS! Just because I HAD to


----------



## recDNA

A Moddoo triple R5 and a Moddoo M2-50....because I'm a very sick man.


----------



## CaNo

recDNA said:


> A Moddoo triple R5 and a Moddoo M2-50....because I'm a very sick man.



Interesting... got any pictures rec?


----------



## vasp1

Ordered a Solarforce Skyline I. Why? Because I don't have a dedicated thrower and it was extra cheap (£19.50 inc. p&p) from a well known auction site.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I've had my QMini AA warm tint for a couple weeks now. Yet another light I had absolutely no real need for, except to have a warm tinted light. Very happy I got it.

Geoff


----------



## bc3010

An ITP EOS A1 Stainless Steel. As far as why, just because I liked the way it looked and performed...


----------



## jellydonut

Malkoff MD3 - because I was impressed by its little brother the MD2+M60, the rave reviews on this forum, and pure lust for it.

No, I don't really NEED it. The MD2 is fine. But.. :naughty:


----------



## Batou00159

ITP A4 EOS 

i wanted another light and this was it ,i thankyou:nana:


----------



## fishx65

vasp1 said:


> Ordered a Solarforce Skyline I. Why? Because I don't have a dedicated thrower and it was extra cheap (£19.50 inc. p&p) from a well known auction site.


 
I pulled the trigger on this one a few days ago. The review was great and the deal was to good to pass-on. Hope I like it as much as my other Solarforce products!


----------



## notsofast

DEFT HO.

Why....I really don't know....flashlight are just too cool!


----------



## hyperloop

Nitecore SR3 cos it's price dropped from $120 to $40 at 4sevens garage sale and cos i like 1xCR123 lights


----------



## CarpentryHero

Pelican 7060 LED tactical light has been my most recent purchace. Love it


From thee CarpentrySuperHero


----------



## Zatoichi

fishx65 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this one a few days ago. The review was great and the deal was to good to pass-on. Hope I like it as much as my other Solarforce products!



Me too after seeing it mentioned in this thread. I must have missed any discussion of this one during my absence. I like the fact it performs best on primaries too, because as I don't often need a thrower, that's what I'd prefer to keep in it. I can't help wondering why the huge price reduction though... :thinking:


----------



## NaturalMystic

Zatoichi said:


> Me too after seeing it mentioned in this thread. I must have missed any discussion of this one during my absence. I like the fact it performs best on primaries too, because as I don't often need a thrower, that's what I'd prefer to keep in it. I can't help wondering why the huge price reduction though... :thinking:



I asked this in another similar thread last night but haven't received a reply yet so I'll ask again here since it's come up.
Does anyone know how the Solarforce Skyline I or II perform compared to the LumaPower D-Mini VX ULTRA? I'm talking about throw, flood, overall brightness, etc. The LP is listed at 550 lumens max.
I've got a LumaPower and am just trying to decide if it'd make sense to get either of the Skylines.


----------



## Zatoichi

NaturalMystic said:


> Does anyone know how the Solarforce Skyline I or II perform compared to the LumaPower D-Mini VX ULTRA? I'm talking about throw, flood, overall brightness, etc.



Sorry I can't help there. I found a nice little review and some nice photos, but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of comparisons and lux measurements etc. I'm not expecting anything spectacular, and personally I doubt I'd buy this if I already had a good thrower. All I have by way of a thrower is a WF-600 (Q2), so this should be a step up for me, at least in terms of quality. Mind you the WF-600 doesn't half throw for a cheap thing!


----------



## FlameOn

justlux said:


> I bought a Nitecore EZ 123 R2 for my boyfriend. It's currently on its way from Jay at Lightjunction. It is for his birthday. I also bought him a Fenix PD30 R2.



That is very nice...he is lucky to have a guy like you!


----------



## warmpabst

I bought a 4sevens Preon kit because I didn't have an EDC light!

Man do I love that little thing! The multiple outputs with "hidden" strobe are perfect for me and everybody is amazed what 1xAAA will do when I pull my tiny little light out of my pocket.

Great site guys, I've learned much lurking here!


----------



## NaturalMystic

Zatoichi said:


> Sorry I can't help there. I found a nice little review and some nice photos, but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of comparisons and lux measurements etc. I'm not expecting anything spectacular, and personally I doubt I'd buy this if I already had a good thrower. All I have by way of a thrower is a WF-600 (Q2), so this should be a step up for me, at least in terms of quality. Mind you the WF-600 doesn't half throw for a cheap thing!



Thanks, I was just curious. Hopefully someone with some knowledge of these chimes in. I may still order one of each of the Skylines. For the price right now I don't think I can go wrong.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Well I just ordered the Solarforce Skyline 1 for $31US shipped. I guess I'll see for myself how it compares to the LumaPower D-Mini VX ULTRA.


----------



## lovenhim

I bought two lights used. They are the Fenix LD01 and Quark 123 regular. I bought them for EDC use and for the small size, value, brightness, and to use. I am not so much into collecting but rather using. I am very pleased with them. I like the LD01 because it is small, bright for what it is, has 3 modes for brightness and uses AAA battery size which in a pinch you can get anywhere.
I love the moon light mode in the Quark 123. I do not care about the SOS and strobe and wish it did not have those features. The moonlight mode and the price were my big sellers on the light.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

Maratacs from CountyComm. Great build quality for the buck and CC always stocks enough hard to find bits of kit that my order is always big enough that the shipping becomes reasonable.


----------



## CaNo

I had just purchased a Nitecore EX10 and an EX10 slotted piston (hopefully with trit) from 4Seven's Garage sale. Why? Because it was an an excellent deal that I could not pass up! I have been tracking the package and see that it will be arriving to my door today. I'm very excited! :twothumbs

I had sold my Nitecore D10 Smart PD R2 and realized soon after how much I missed it. So hopefully this light will fill that empty hole in my heart. :sigh:

I just hope it is in good shape though since 4Sevens is not guaranteeing the condition of the lights it is selling in the garage sale... *crossing fingers* 

I guess I will see later on today...


----------



## CaNo

God I love this light! Plus this is the first light I have with trit... so cool!


----------



## Geode

In answer to the original question, my most recent light is the new L2. It is almost perfect for most of my needs except for a low output light.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Most recent purchase:

Dereelight MC-E upgrade kit with a heavy O.P. (selected) reflector to run with 3 x CR123s in a DBS V3 with short extension 1850 tube.

Wonderful Beam Pattern with perfect large hot spot with no rings, artifacts or halos,
just seamless transition from huge hotspot to spill.
I might have got lucky with this set-up; It also has the most attractive tint (warmish)
about 4D maybe! And so much light!


----------



## hyperloop

Last LED light purchased: Nitecore SR3

Why: 4sevens garage sale, $40, could not resist.


----------



## bedazzLED

Last light purchased and received was the MG P-Rocket from shiningbeam.com. I thought it would be hard to beat the MG-PLI but this one does. What a great light. 

Last light ordered and waiting for is the MG X-Thrower again from shiningbeam.com. Cant wait for this one as I love the MG RX-1.


----------



## Locoboy5150

I just purchased a Fenix TK45. I honestly don't have any particular use for it as I already have that type of light category filled with my much loved Fenix TK40. I just bought it because it was so cool and I've wanted a TK45 ever since I saw it online in the 2010 SHOT Show videos. I also got a great deal on it so I just couldn't resist buying it.


----------



## CaNo

hyperloop said:


> Last LED light purchased: Nitecore SR3
> 
> Why: 4sevens garage sale, $40, could not resist.



I was so tempted to grab that one... but it would have been a shelf queen for me so I slowly backed away lol How is the light btw?


----------



## photonstorm

A couple Solarforce L2s. 

I wanted a 6P host that I could easily find a remote pressure switch for.


----------



## Zatoichi

I just ordered a Solarforce Skyline II to go with the Skyline I I'm waiting for... because my girlfriend bought it for me! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

One of the last lights I bought was a Pelican 2360 model.

Much respect for the company itself. But this 2AA light is a loser. Very poor quality. Barrel as slick as a wet puppy. Checkering ridiculously shallow. Tailcap switch far too sensative. It's Made in China. But unlike some of my other Made in China lights, especially my Nitecore EZ AA, the 2360 is no where near as good in terms of quality. :thumbsdow


----------



## andyw513

The last one I got was a Raidfire Spear from the Marketplace. I got it to add to my own collection of rare/discontinued lights, so, I got it for no purpose whatsoever, lol.


----------



## sigh

Quark 1232 NW Tactical.

Discovered this site just after the original NW Quarks where sold out, and have procastinated about 123 vs AA and Tactical vs Std since the announcement. In the end I decided that I wanted something with a different UI and smaller than my Fenix lights.


----------



## stallion2

the last one i received was an Ra Clicky early last month...the why? i'm weak...

the last one i PURCHASED was just now from MattK, a Surefire M3LT...the why? i'm weak...


----------



## shinbone

E2DDefenderLED 200 lumen version. 

Intention was to use the head for my Scout Light to remove the shock isolating bezel that's on there now. After obtaining the E2DL I've decided the light is far too versatile to relegate it to only rifle duty. I've got a Surefire e-light rail mount if I need to toss it on the rifle, but for now the Scout Light will sport a 6P Defender bezel with a Wolf Eyes Q5 P60 LED.


----------



## forklift

4Sevens Quark Preon 2, for my Dad. 160 Lumen penlight with easy use and lots of flood.


----------



## etherealshade

A Fenix E10 because I was so intrigued by it (and it's turned out to be a nice light; will probably be my new loaner)

A Lux V Surefire U2 off the marketplace, because I've been lusting for one ever since they were introduced years ago, and I finally saw a deal I couldn't pass up any longer.


----------



## apfevervictim

Quark Tactical 123/2 with AA, 18650, and 123 bodies, and the Right angle prism reflector and the filter set. Why? Because I could put the prism and red filter on it an have a modern version of the old Military right angle flashlight... (that's what I told _myself_ anyway!) for the tac-vest. Lots of battery source options...


----------



## red02

apfevervictim said:


> Quark Tactical 123/2 with AA, 18650, and 123 bodies, and the Right angle prism reflector and the filter set. Why? Because I could put the prism and red filter on it an have a modern version of the old Military right angle flashlight... (that's what I told _myself_ anyway!) for the tac-vest. Lots of battery source options...



From what little I understand doesn't the 2x123 head have trouble with 1xcr123 or 2xAAs? My 2x123 doesn't even start with 1xAA...


----------



## apfevervictim

The AA body also holds a 14500 (3.7 v Li-Ion), and the 1/123 with a li-ion rechargable is 3.7 , as well as the 18650. They all seem to work fine. I've not run one long enough to drop below 3.0 v though. I guess it would quit working before the batteries protection circuit kicked in at 2.9 v.? Maybe I should test that.


----------



## ninemm

Last led light I bought was a Quark MiniAA Neutral. Wanted to try out one of the neutral Quarks and also get some more uses for the AA eneloops I have.


----------



## red02

apfevervictim said:


> The AA body also holds a 14500 (3.7 v Li-Ion), and the 1/123 with a li-ion rechargable is 3.7 , as well as the 18650. They all seem to work fine. I've not run one long enough to drop below 3.0 v though. I guess it would quit working before the batteries protection circuit kicked in at 2.9 v.? Maybe I should test that.



If your using the AA body for a 14500, why not just use the 18650 or 17670? Seems redundant to use a Li-Ion in a AA tube if you already have an 18650 tube... The head wont work with 1xAA anyway.

in terms of protection circuits; it depends on what mode you run it. Low drain applications won't trigger the protection at all, I've killed a protected battery that way before. Another hazard is that the voltage rebounds if you don't use the light for a while. Intermittent use can also be deadly to a Li-ion cell IIRC.

Last LED light I bought would be the Inova Microlight. Its not bad, not great either. I'm going to attach it to my pack since its easier to press the switch than the freedom. Plus, I wont be that upset if it gets lost.


----------



## wesinator

I just purchased the new 4sevens G5. I can't wait till it comes.


----------



## jp2515

6PLED w/ KX 4 & E2L Outdoorsman


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Picked up a used but sweet Lummi Raw NS with a Luxeon III emitter. Beautiful little light and the Lux emitter is brighter than I thought it would be. Im still debating switching the emitter or not! I purchased it because I have been wanting one for a year and a used one came up for the right price on the marketplace. Thank the Torch God for the marketplace!

Also just ordered the new Ray S20 which Im still waiting for! 
I purchased this one because I loved the look of it and just HAD to jump on the introductory price so as not to miss out!

Of course I have no business buying lights as Im job hunting as well!


----------



## apfevervictim

red02 said:


> If your using the AA body for a 14500, why not just use the 18650 or 17670? Seems redundant to use a Li-Ion in a AA tube if you already have an 18650 tube... .


 
Versatility. 2 123 primaries or an 18650, 14500, or 16340 Li-Ion rechargable.... I've got a few of each for other lights. I like being able to use whatever's at hand.. and if I am out in the woods, I'm gonna have several lights with multiple battery types anyway. Nice to have options!


----------



## red02

apfevervictim said:


> .........I like being able to use whatever's at hand.. and if I am out in the woods, I'm gonna have several lights with multiple battery types anyway. Nice to have options!



Absolutely. Ever new light I've bought can use either AAs or cr123s, its great since in an emergency AAs maybe more difficult to get than cr123s. Besides, in the woods its probably as hard to find either cell..


----------



## cmanley

I just got a E1b. I got is as my first one cell Surefire.


----------



## NaturalMystic

NaturalMystic said:


> Well I just ordered the Solarforce Skyline 1 for $31US shipped. I guess I'll see for myself how it compares to the LumaPower D-Mini VX ULTRA.



The mailman just delivered my Solarforce Skyline I Long Throw Unlimited Mode light. In broad daylight shining it about 25 feet on to my living room wall I'm seeing the beam. I'm not seeing the beam on the D-Mini. The beam pattern is very small, with a tiny hot spot compared to the D-Mini. I'll have to wait till it gets dark to really test it out though.


----------



## Jbrew

Orderesd a Quark AA tactical yesterday, my first "real" flashlight. Now impatiently waiting for it and already considering buying the 123 body for more flexibility with batteries.


----------



## NaturalMystic

NaturalMystic said:


> The mailman just delivered my Solarforce Skyline I Long Throw Unlimited Mode light. In broad daylight shining it about 25 feet on to my living room wall I'm seeing the beam. I'm not seeing the beam on the D-Mini. The beam pattern is very small, with a tiny hot spot compared to the D-Mini. I'll have to wait till it gets dark to really test it out though.



Well the sun's gone down so I took the Solarforce and D-Mini out into my backyard to check things out. Holy Crap! The Solarforce, while not putting out a wide floody beam (which is understandable since it's designed to be a thrower) throws like a MoFo! Best $31 I've spent on a flashlight PERIOD! 

It seems well built to me, threads are smooth, LED is perfectly centered in the reflector, anodizing is really nice and clean, clicky switch is soft and easily engaged/disengaged.

The light came in an envelope, not a box. In it was a heavy-duty clear plastic bag with the light in it, a smaller bag with the extra o-rings and rubber tailcap, and a long adjustable (shoulder) stap with a nicely braided lanyard. 

For the person who was asking about a thrower for use when night fishing, this will do the job and then some! It's a relatively small light, about 7" long, head is just shy of 2" in diameter, tail about 1" in diameter. My 18650 fits snugly in it with no rattle whatsoever.

Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup: If I had another hand it'd be three thumbs up!


----------



## Vortus

Picked up a used Jetbeam CL-E, had been modded a bit, and came with both the AA tube and a 123 tube. Seller even donated some batteries in each format. Was in better shape than told, and works great. 

Wanted a glovebox light to leave in my truck, and this imo was a very good deal and perfect for the job.


----------



## Zatoichi

NaturalMystic said:


> The mailman just delivered my Solarforce Skyline I Long Throw Unlimited Mode light.



Mine came the other day too. A very impressive piece of kit for the cash. :thumbsup:


----------



## Disintergrator66

I just bought two ican Surefires (6P & C2). I'm new to this hobby and quickly determined that no collection is complete without Surefire lights. I'm also drawn to these particular models as they are easily modded with endless options (the small block Chevy of the flashlight world). Now I just need to figure out which drop ins to install!!!


----------



## mr.snakeman

A Nailbender SST 50 P6 drop-in for my Ti Fireworm F1. Great combination! Why? Because the R2 emitter that came with the F1 was rubbish.


----------



## 22hornet

This week I bought a Fenix LD01 (as I didn't have a powerful 1AAA light) and an L2T Q2 to replace my broken L2T RB80.

Kind regards,


----------



## recDNA

4sevens G5. Output and throw.


----------



## Skyeye

Coleman Exponent Mini Headlamp.

I wanted a decent throwing hands free light to use while walking the dog,etc. 

See my mini review in the CPF Headlamps forum.


----------



## Jethro

My LX2. I thought it cured me of my flashaholicisim, but I'm here, so... I guess I'm not cured.


----------



## deKatt

My last purchase was a Fenix LD10, to replace my L1D that was lost (and later found).


----------



## ZMZ67

Not an entire light, but the Malkoff M61W.................because it's a Malkoff!


----------



## lightsandknives

Malkoff MD2 w/hi-low switch, and M61L


----------



## DimeRazorback

Surefire M3LT!




:devil:


----------



## @cafecomfacas

Last Led light?

Host Maglite by FiveMega, with a SST-90, Sink & Reflector by Britelumens with D2flex dimming board! 2xIMR18650. 1450 lumens!


----------



## COAST

Quark 123^2 Regular NW... Why??? It's a NW Quark!!!


----------



## CaNo

deKatt said:


> My last purchase was a Fenix LD10, to replace my L1D that was lost (and later found).



We always find it later... :devil:


----------



## CaNo

:bump:


----------



## tsask

Jet I V.3 (OD & smooth eflector) I had been looking at a JETBEAM for a couple years. When Bug Out Gear had a sale, I added my CPF discount. It was too good a deal to pass up.

I have a few 18650 lights and quite a few CR123rCR123 lights so the POWER of 14500 in a AA size and (AA alk compatable) is very appealing.


----------



## Q8iGunner

I re-entered the led flashlight world recently after googling and finding this amazing place called CPF.
I have already had many of the energizer's, mag led conversions (nite ize) and dorcy's That I bought locally from stores here in Kuwait, but when it comes to other brands we don't really have access to these flashlights as much you do in the USA so I had to order online and I barley found some sites that accepts foreign VISA's. Long story short I bought three lights at the same time

EagleTac M2XC4
Nitecore D10 SP
iTP A3 EOS Upgraded

I really I'm pleased with all three but I'm amazed by the A3 EOS and D10SP especially the A3 because the size/output just make me smile.

Now I have 14 items on my wish list including batteries (eneloops and AW's) chargers (Maha and IPC Pila) and various flashlights that I like what I read about all thanks to CPF (I have to find a second job because of you guys)

But I'm a happy man now that I got my lights

Thanks you CPF'ers


----------



## Dark Laser

I just bought a Fenix L0D Q4 (Olive) (under 30€) - I wanted a powerful but small light. It will not really replace my E01 which I always carry, but complete it in terms of output :naughty:

Well, another reason was - hear, hear: FUN :devil:


----------



## fishx65

Just ordered three polished stainless aaa Maratacs cuz you guys won't stop talking about them!:shakehead


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

an ITP A2, to clip behind my security badge. Yes, it fits.


----------



## JonN06

I just got a eagletac p100c2 on the way to me from the market place. It was a great price, and a stepping stone until I can pull the trigger on a surefire.


----------



## honoluludan

Fenix PD30 R4 It fits comfortably in my hand and I like the multiple outputs.


----------



## Monocrom

fishx65 said:


> Just ordered three polished stainless aaa Maratacs cuz you guys won't stop talking about them!:shakehead


 
Have you seen the copper version. It's great! :huh:


----------



## don.gwapo

Mini CR2 a couple of months ago coz I want a small edc light.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I just HAD to have a Ra Clicky after reading glowing reviews here. It should be here tomorrow!

Couldnt pass up the Jet III M on sale (plus the summer promo) from bugoutgearusa either!


----------



## GregWormald

McGizmo Haiku XP-G Bead Blast.

The reviews and the pics made it a "no-brainer" for me.

Greg


----------



## DaveG

Saint minimus,night fishing.


----------



## kazkut

just bought a magcharger and quark aa2 tactical.

needed a good thrower for checking on the farm, and a good pocket light with low and high for battery life, that could go with me places without forgetting about it and being so big.


----------



## stephenatl

Just bought 2 itp a3 eos and a Dereelight C2H....which is my favorite light right now!


----------



## Ropes4u

Mini AA - because I didn't have one and I wanted it. 

Mag 3D LED drop in off ebay - accidentally discovered I "needed" one while cruising the forums.


----------



## BRO

Tk-45, have no real good reason to buy it- other then I wanted it. Looking forward to receiving it...


----------



## Unclemonkey

Malkoff m61 turnkey w/hi-lo switch. Looking for a new edc hi output light with recent led emitter


----------



## Buckles

Solarforce L2 body, RC-1 5 mode drop in, with an AW 18650


----------



## CaNo

Ropes4u said:


> Mag 3D LED drop in off ebay - accidentally discovered I "needed" one while cruising the forums.


----------



## ArmyMedicDad

Solarforce Skyline I (two weeks ago) - because I was looking for my first thrower and this was being offered on eBay for $27 plus free shipping.


----------



## BigBluefish

SureFire A2 RED. 

I wanted a light with a red low, for poking around the campsite after dark, and stargazing. Missed out on the last of the RA 85Trs, and honestly, always thought the A2 was just too cool .


----------



## ninemm

Hmm. I'll go through the last few.

*Eiger HA lvl 4* - I love peaks, and needed a keychain light

*Mac's EDC SST-50 *- I've been wanting to see what all the love for this light was about first hand. (it's all true btw)

*McLuxIII PD *- Uhm...I love McGizmo's and have an impulse problem.


----------



## brainy1000

CaNo said:


> I think half the fun is waiting for it to come in the mail haha!



I do agree, but in my case, when it is an imported item, I never know... will be my light taxed or not?

Anyway, my last LED was a Surefire 6P Led, brand new, SF batteries included. My first and probably the only SF model, not because I'm not satisfied with it (a great product indeed!), but because they are very expensive in my country, and directly importing them is not allowed by the manufacturer.:shrug:


----------



## burpee

I just ordered a Magic Shine 900 5-mode bicycle head light.

I hope it matches the hype I've heard from other cyclists.


----------



## m3flies

a ra clicky tactical 170. already have the eagletac T20C2, fenix PD30R2, which was my first LED. Two Quarks,123R5 regular and a 123mini. Finally decided to take a step up and try the clicky.


----------



## CaNo




----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Ra Clicky custom, 100 lumen high CRI with a smooth bezel, flush switch, and Executive programming.


----------



## jellydonut

I just ordered a few Zebralight H31/H30 headlamps - it's the only category of light I am missing. I've got a cheap plastic one on my keychain, my MD2 as EDC, my Wildcat and the incoming Hound Dog for anything requiring more illumination.. So headlamps it is.

Putting this one on my head or clipping it in my pocket should be really practical. The MD2 was great for my workplace in terms of lighting but I missed a low mode and hands-free operation.


----------



## Blaidd Drwg

The last LED light I bought was an or an LED my mum bought me was an Inova White I love it cost a pretty penny tho.


----------



## abarth_1200

Within the last month, most recent first

RA Clicky 170T
RA Clicky 100 High Cri
RA Twisty 140E
Lummi Wee SS

I did sell a fair few lights to get these but Im pretty happy these will keep me going for a while, still get the urge to spend too much time on this damned forum :devil:


----------



## jacktheclipper

RC-G2 WW
For attaching to a bicycle helmet


----------



## Captain Spaulding

abarth_1200 said:


> Within the last month, most recent first
> 
> RA Clicky 170T
> RA Clicky 100 High Cri
> RA Twisty 140E
> Lummi Wee SS
> 
> I did sell a fair few lights to get these but Im pretty happy these will keep me going for a while, still get the urge to spend too much time on this damned forum :devil:



wow three Ra lights in a month. That makes me feel better since I only bought two, the 140 clicky and the High CRI... (I'm still in denial about this adiction) :devil:


----------



## HorseFilms

Just ordered a Mini AA Warm because I love my Mini AA Cool so much and I think the warm tint will look great in a short film I'm shooting.

(okay, that's just how I'm rationalizing the new toy purchase)


----------



## The Coach

A Malkoff Hound Dog, because it was there.


----------



## recDNA

Masterpiece Pro-1 Head with an L2p. I wanted an L2p and I wanted a thrower so 2 birds with one stone. I have absolutely no practical use for it. I'm a sick man.


----------



## TorchMan

Nothing as impressive as what I've seen listed on this last page. About a year ago I bought a rechargable headlamp from The Sportman's Guide. It was advertised as 130 lumens for the white light. It's not anywhere close but that doesn't bother me. It's probably around 60 lumens, just eyeballing it against the HDS U60. Plenty bright for my uses.

It also has two green LEDs for long runtime. I use them for reading before bed. The light weighs only about an ounce, so it's comfortable. It adusts up and down and holds well once set. The runtimes on both the white and the green are probably shorter than advertised, but quite sufficient for my tasks. 

After living without power for a week and a half after a hurricane, my not having a dedicated headlamp was a glaring ommision in the collection. Oh, I had headbands that I could put some of my lights in, but they were not comfortable and the adjustment factor was almost nil. 

All in all, for about 30 bucks with shipping, this headlamp has been well worth it. I don't know if HDS ever produced that Holy Grail/Vaporware/Unobtainium headlamp that used to be always on the horizon like a questing beast, but that would be a great candidate for my next pricier purchase. And being here gets the flashaholic blood boiling again, believe me. As Dale Gribble said: I'm weak, Hank...


----------



## shado

I've got three lights currently being shipped to me. A Mac's Customs Brass SST-50 EDC, McGizmo BB Haiku XP-G, and a Cool Fall Spy 007. The last one I paid for was the Spy 007 and I bought it because it's just the coolest light I've ever seen.


----------



## e1sbaer

I ordered a photon freedom micro. It's going to be on my car key and I like the idea that it has a slow safety mode. Wonder how long the battery will last in that mode. If it's long enough I'll just keep it on in that mode permanently.


----------



## jacketch

The last led torch I purchased was a 4Sevens Maelstrom G5 because I wanted a light with lots of throw that didn't weigh a ton but had decent run time.


----------



## recDNA

Ya for 5 minutes!


----------



## The_Police

I ordered a Fenix TK11 R5 yesterday, I got it because the driver failed in my UltraFire CREE Q5 WF-606A, i always had it on my belt. I decided spending a little more money will be worth it, especially if it's Fenix quality. I also want a small, durable, bright flashlight.

As I read some of the first posts in this thread, I also have always been fascinated by flashlights, and I owned many flashlights back when i was real little. I just recently I finished my custom made 2D Maglite bezel and gave it an aspheric lens.  here's to the flashlight modders/collectors! :buddies::drunk:


----------



## Locoboy5150

I didn't buy a whole LED light, but I just bought a Terralux TLE-300M-EX LED drop-in for my next Maglite project.


----------



## The_Police

the TerraLUX TLE-6EXB MiniStar5 is what I have in my Mag, it is really good quality, I have an aspheric lens on it, (can also look at my avatar) and it throws a little over 1000 feet.  it's worth it if you want a simple Mag upgrade.


----------



## BRO

Just bought a used Aviator and man I like this light. Now I'm looking for a yellow/grn Aviator. My new/used Aviator has taken over as my house light, that low LED is nice and the incan is plenty bright. Really like it.


----------



## CaNo

Is it just me or has there been alot of people just buying Maglite drop-ins?


----------



## Locoboy5150

CaNo said:


> Is it just me or has there been alot of people just buying Maglite drop-ins?



Yep, count me in that camp. I don't know why, but after spending about the last year buying ready to go lights, I got the bug to go back to modifying Maglites suddenly. A drop-in upgrade really isn't much of a modification compared to what others are doing with their Maglites, but it is a bit more different than a regular stock Maglite. Having a light that's a little more custom compared to everyone else's is pretty cool.


----------



## saabgoblin

Copper Maratac AAA, looking forward to the ensuing tarnish from key chain carry.


----------



## Tolip

Yesterday, I bought a neutral white Preon 2 for work/play. 

Sooner or later, I'm going to have to get a titanium set, too.


----------



## EZO

Quark CR2 Mini......Hada' have one. Needed a more powerful keychain light with more modes. Love it. May order a neutral mini 123 too!


----------



## flatline

Zebralight H501w.

I wanted to try a true flood light for EDC and was also interested in experiencing the Zebralight UI after having read about it.

I love it. It's not much use beyond 10 feet, but for 99% of my EDC uses, it's perfect. It's replaced my L-mini II on my belt (making my belt much lighter in the process).

Also, the UI is wonderful. It's the first multi-mode high-end UI that I could give to a non-flashaholic without multiple tutorials on how to half-click to change mode.

--flatline


----------



## B0wz3r

Ordered a JetBeam Jet-III Pro ST BVC with a Q35A neutral white emitter yesterday. It will replace the Quark AA2 R2 in the TwoFish bike block on my bike helmet as my primary bicycling light.


----------



## cottonpickers

My latest is a 4 sevens miniCR2 

- I've already got a ti version with the batts for life program, and figured it would be good to have a spare light given the batteries I'll have.

I also fancy a go at de-anodizing the std version. Ultimately I'll leave this light in my camping box where it will get used a few times a year, without me worrying if it gets lost/stolen broken. Its such a nice sized light that I could easily pick up another at some point.


----------



## The_Police

Locoboy5150 said:


> Yep, count me in that camp. I don't know why, but after spending about the last year buying ready to go lights, I got the bug to go back to modifying Maglites suddenly. A drop-in upgrade really isn't much of a modification compared to what others are doing with their Maglites, but it is a bit more different than a regular stock Maglite. Having a light that's a little more custom compared to everyone else's is pretty cool.



I agree with you, it amazes people when you Mag is different than the rest. My grandma even wants me to build her one like mine


----------



## Launch Mini

That would be the Haiku XP-G version.
Why, I always wanted a McGizmo light, and I was in Maui, so I saved about $33 in shipping, since I picked the light up from Don.:twothumbs


----------



## somename

Picked up a Quark WW 123 Turbo and a Quark Neutral (XP-G R4)AAx2 Tactical. Outdoors both of these lights look awesome. 

Too bad they didn't make a Neutral Turbo Quark. I would have loved to got a 123 Turbo with the new XP-G R4 neutral. This makes 3 WW Quarks and 1 NW Quark now, but each has its own advantages.


----------



## Voider

Deree DBS V3 SST-50. It seems to be the most pocketable for its output and beam pattern. I haven't received it yet. I just hope its OTF is around 500 lumens.


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've ordered a Surefire G2L with the new KX4 bezel.

It's been tempting me for a while now, I'm curious to see what the new KX4 can do and I went for the nitrolon light to have a Surefire that I don't mind if it gets a bit beaten up caving.


----------



## CaNo

The_Police said:


> I agree with you, it amazes people when you Mag is different than the rest. My grandma even wants me to build her one like mine



That's a bada$$ grandma! lol


----------



## choombak

Ray S20 light, for its "experience" (read cheap) price, and stainless steel construction.


----------



## Echo63

Oveready 9P and Moddoo Triple, along with a pair of AW black label 18500 batteries

I wanted a very bright light, in a easy to EDC size, and this one looks perfect

cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## CaNo

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Surefire 6P with Z59 clicky and Dereelight 3SM XPG (warmish tint?) with the new OP
XPG specific reflector.

Huge hotspot and great spill transition; and I'm getting used to the lemon / lime tint.

No donut, no rings at all, just beautiful light. I'm very happy with this combo.


----------



## Artie Choke

Fenix TK45. Wanted a flood type light. I've got a few throwers and wanted something to light up the yard so I can avoid the centipedes.


----------



## AbleArcher

Two 4Sevens lights - a Quark 123x2 R5 and a Quark RGB.

The 123 because it's a useful light in many different situations, and the RGB just for giggles


----------



## SuperTrouper

Just ordered an Icon Rogue 1 today. Curious what they're like and I don't have many quality AA lights so far.


----------



## flatline

Just ordered a High CRI Executive Clicky. It'll be a while before I get it because the dealer is going to make a leather holster for it.

This'll be my first Ra light and my first high CRI light (and my first CR123 light that isn't mounted on a firearm).

I decided to get it mostly out of curiosity. It's one of the more expensive EDC lights out there, yet absolutely nobody has anything bad to say about it (not even that it's too expensive). On a forum where everything has its detractors, it's intriguing to me that everyone seems to agree that the Ra clicky is a superb value, even at its impressive price point.

If it lives up to its reputation, it'll be replacing the L-mini II Q3-5C, H501w, and Quark AAw that I've been rotating through for EDC.

Does anyone have any recommendations on what I should use as a spacer to be able to charge the RCR123s in my Pila IBc charger?

--flatline​


----------



## notsofast

A HDS 170E. Because it came with a free hand crafted holster...and well... to see what all the fuss is about with the 170.


----------



## Dioni

Well, it was a DX Solarforce L2M for resale.. 
No, I'm not a seller..


----------



## bigfoot

HDS Clicky High CRI. After seeing the beamshots and reading the reviews here on CPF, I had to try one.

Was not disappointed at all! A totally amazing light!


----------



## JWRitchie76

I went kind of old school with my last purchase. I bought a brand new Muyshondt Nautilus from the German Fenix Store. OK I say old school because of the Q5 LED in it. I bought it as a small, simple and bomb proof alternative to my Ra Clickies and for the outstanding runtimes. I had ideas to maybe have a newer LED dropped into this one but I am actually quite pleased with the beam so far. I really love this little light so far!


----------



## bluewang

I bought one - Shinedi's rock20. Its gravity sensor allows me to turn it on / off without pushing any button. the function looks interesting, but it does have more potentials to improve its usibility.


----------



## Echo63

my last LED light purchase is kinda old school, with a bit of new tech in it.

i grabbed a Oveready Bored custom ha3 9P, and a Moddoo Neutral dropin (1000lumens)

it just arrived in the mail this morning, and man am i blown away, now its only 6 hours till nightfall.


The crew at Oveready were awesome to deal with, they really helped me get the light that i wanted


----------



## cbxer55

Olight M30 Triton. Do not need anything brighter.


----------



## Jash

One of these:







Mac's latest offering. SST-50 3 mode drop-in for a maglite driven at 2.8amps. 
I also bought a Quark 2AA Turbo ealier in the month, but it doesn't compare to this.


----------



## e1sbaer

The best light I bought was a zebralight h501w. Why, because it's used on a daily basis as a reading light for which it is perfectly suited.


----------



## xdes

My last (and first at the same time) LED light was Fenix TK12 (R5). Bought it recently with 18650 battery.

Before that, i had (still have it somewhere to be honest) a minimag AA, and i just wanted something brighter, more modern flashlight around the same size.

About 2 years ago, my first choice was dereeligh cl1h, then i changed my mind and wanted a fenix tk10, tk11, and then tk12. It was not a fast purchase.  hehe

But now, i am happy with this light. Could be not my last flashlight though. But i am not considering myself flashaholic yet. I mean a like flashlights but i am not a collector. (not eh? i have a minimag, fenix tk12, and a scraplamp made out of household scraps. that's a collection already )


----------



## CaNo

e1sbaer said:


> The best light I bought was a zebralight h501w. Why, because it's used on a daily basis as a reading light for which it is perfectly suited.



That light is so easy on the eyes! It def is one of my favorites for late night reading! :thumbsup:


----------



## pmek5

Peak Eiger 2XAAA with Level 6 Head (medium), and momentary switch. This one goes in my workbench in the garage, and will be used often. Peak build, and quality are very nice. USA made! :twothumbs


----------



## Abyssos

I like the neutral tint of my Preon 2 so much that I just ordered neutral white Quark mini AA.


----------



## senecaripple

just received a surefire e2d for $85.00. on sale, NRA defender!


----------



## angelofwar

About 2 weeks ago, I bought what I thought was a 6th Gen L1 (10/65 lumen version)...turned out being a 5th gen (1.1/22 lumen), at no fault of the seller. Normally, I'd get rid of it, but I really like the idea of 90 hours of runtime with such excellent UI...

So, I kept it, and just bought a 6th Gen L1 (I hope???)...one of the best EDC's out there...this is just to replace the 6th gen I gave my brother last year...he had a rough year, and needed a good light to "brighten" his spirit.

Now, just waiting for the LX1...sigh...


----------



## jtblue

I bought a surefire 6P LED (KX4) a few weeks ago just to see what the hype over surefires were and all i can say is ..... WOW.

Been using it heavily almost everyday since and have started wearing off the anodising; just love the look of a beat up light


----------



## angelofwar

Yeah, I just got a KX4 a few weeks ago and slapped it on my new Z2...nice indeed! If you like the feel/build of your 6P, you need to try one of the HA finished lights next...C2-HA comes to mind.


----------



## vasp1

Just received a Solarforce L2P and 3-Mode drop-in.

Why? I was strongly influenced by all the positive words on this site - and it was a good price.


----------



## iacchus

A Ra Clicky 170 custom. 
Why? Because I needed a durable and trustworthy EDC light and gleaned from those "in the know" that the Ra would fit that bill.

So far, it has done just that.


----------



## Xacto

Last purchase was a Surefire 6P Body with Wolf Eyes D26 Drop-in (100%, Strobe, 20%, 2%). The Reason? I wanted a flashlight with a easily reachable Strobe. And since I just can not get enough of the SF6P Design, it had to be this combo.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Dave_5280

Another Energizer High Tech Keychain Light since the batteries went dead in my old one and the batteries were $6 at Target, but they had a new light for only about $7.


----------



## rckshrk

Fenix PD30

Wanted a second one to keep in my car and this one was being offered at a great price in the marketplace. Now if only the mail man would just hurry up and deliver the thing.


----------



## Schuey2002

Icon Rogue 1. 

Picked it up at Radio Shack yesterday for $20. Why did I buy it? It was on sale, and I wanted another AA light to play with. It's really a nice little light for the price..


----------



## 22hornet

The last light I bought:
Fenix LD01 R2, because I once lost my old cree L0D CE and hadn't reolaced it yet.
These little LD01s are actually quite amazing. A few years ago such output was associated with a Surefire E2E, Aviator or Centurion C2.
We have come a long way...

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## steve007

My last purchase was the DORCY 220 rechargeable.


----------



## CaNo

iacchus said:


> A Ra Clicky 170 custom.
> Why? Because I needed a durable and trustworthy EDC light and gleaned from those "in the know" that the Ra would fit that bill.
> 
> So far, it has done just that.





flatline said:


> Just ordered a High CRI Executive Clicky. It'll be a while before I get it because the dealer is going to make a leather holster for it.
> 
> This'll be my first Ra light and my first high CRI light (and my first CR123 light that isn't mounted on a firearm).
> 
> I decided to get it mostly out of curiosity. It's one of the more expensive EDC lights out there, yet absolutely nobody has anything bad to say about it (not even that it's too expensive). On a forum where everything has its detractors, it's intriguing to me that everyone seems to agree that the Ra clicky is a superb value, even at its impressive price point.
> 
> If it lives up to its reputation, it'll be replacing the L-mini II Q3-5C, H501w, and Quark AAw that I've been rotating through for EDC.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on what I should use as a spacer to be able to charge the RCR123s in my Pila IBc charger?
> 
> --flatline​



I am not going to lie... I do miss my Ra Clicky! Just something about being able to press that button instead of twisting it like my Twisty... bah!! This thread is trouble!!! :nana:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Just purchased my FIRST and SECOND custom!

Why? Because I was finally able to sell the ring that my ex-fiance gave back to me when she left!  

A Delghi Iris in Orange with Vanilla scented rubber switch boot:





And The PhotonFanatic Ti Killer in black hematite ALTiN PVD:





lovecpf


----------



## CaNo

Captain Spaulding said:


> Just purchased my FIRST and SECOND custom!
> 
> Why? Because I was finally able to sell the ring that my ex-fiance gave back to me when she left!
> 
> A Delghi Iris in Orange with Vanilla scented rubber switch boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And The PhotonFanatic Ti Killer in black hematite ALTiN PVD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovecpf



I just hope these flashlights don't remind you of her...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

CaNo said:


> I just hope these flashlights don't remind you of her...



not a chance!

having that diamond ring hanging around the house did of course, but these lights, and the 4 new tires I put on my car absolutely wont!

Im past the grieving stage anyway. Im looking forward only, and these lights will help in looking forward! (especially in the dark)


----------



## CaNo

Captain Spaulding said:


> not a chance!
> 
> having that diamond ring hanging around the house did of course, but these lights, and the 4 new tires I put on my car absolutely wont!
> 
> Im past the grieving stage anyway. Im looking forward only, and these lights will help in looking forward! (especially in the dark)



Haha! Good man. Well put. :thumbsup:

After all, it is your money! :naughty:


----------



## Ropes4u

Solarforce L2 and 3-Mode drop-in

Solarforce L2P no drop ... yet


----------



## electromage

I just received my new A2L-HA-RD in the mail today, and I'm extremely impressed . I've literally wanted this light since before they announced it, but couldn't justify the high price. I was lucky enough to snag a good deal over in the MP, and now I finally have it...

I bought this to replace my L1 as my primary, front-pocket-carry EDC. The L1/A2 UI is brilliant, but I've never liked the beam of my L1. It's very messy/ringy, which I _do_ notice when illuminating things besides white walls. It's also very green, and seems to draw comments from even non-"flashlight people". I also wanted a nice red light, since I do a lot of things in the dark (probably typical of someone with our "condition") and don't like ruining my night vision.

This light is seriously well executed, one of the best looking SureFires I own. The beam is nice and smooth, and has a cool tint, but not sickly green. I imagine that the additional red will help render warm colors, but I'll find out when it gets dark.


----------



## angelofwar

electromage said:


> I just received my new A2L-HA-RD in the mail today, and I'm extremely impressed . I've literally wanted this light since before they announced it, but couldn't justify the high price. I was lucky enough to snag a good deal over in the MP, and now I finally have it...
> 
> I bought this to replace my L1 as my primary, front-pocket-carry EDC. The L1/A2 UI is brilliant, but I've never liked the beam of my L1. It's very messy/ringy, which I _do_ notice when illuminating things besides white walls. It's also very green, and seems to draw comments from even non-"flashlight people". I also wanted a nice red light, since I do a lot of things in the dark (probably typical of someone with our "condition") and don't like ruining my night vision.
> 
> This light is seriously well executed, one of the best looking SureFires I own. The beam is nice and smooth, and has a cool tint, but not sickly green. I imagine that the additional red will help render warm colors, but I'll find out when it gets dark.


 
Congrats! Yes, those new A2L's do look sweet...I bet they're even nicer looking in person. Can't wait to see some photo's/beamshots. If I can find one on the MP at a decent price, this might hold me over until I can afford a UB3T/M3T.


----------



## shado

I bought a McGizmo Lunasol 20 and another Mint SPY 005 at the same time yesterday. I bought the Lunasol because of its reputation. I bought the SPY 005 because I really love all the Cool Fall lights and the Mint 005s are becoming harder to find.


----------



## SteveU

I just got the Fenix LD20 R4. Seems to have a fairly strong beam, pretty well made and uses regular AA batteries. Decided it was time to move into the 21st century and get a modern LED light. Just afraid that this might be the start of a bad addiction.


----------



## CaNo

SteveU said:


> I just got the Fenix LD20 R4. Seems to have a fairly strong beam, pretty well made and uses regular AA batteries. Decided it was time to move into the 21st century and get a modern LED light. Just afraid that this might be the start of a bad addiction.



Sorry to inform you Steve... but the seed had just been planted lol! :welcome:
By the way my first real LED light was the Fenix L2D Q5 (which was the version before the LD20 lol). What a coincidence!


----------



## Locoboy5150

SteveU said:


> Just afraid that this might be the start of a bad addiction.



Too late! :welcome:


----------



## Ropes4u

Solarforce L2 and 3-Mode drop-in arrived from lighthound today, I should have ordered five or ten. I am really impressed with the light and $13 three mode drop in. Can't wait to drop a high quality pill in the spare body.


----------



## CaNo

Regretting selling my Ra Clicky. Only thing I didnt like about that light was the light output was not consistant, and had that terrible burst mode that I just wanted to remain consistent (output). That's probably why I decided to keep the Twisty instead.... Probably going to be my next light. Does anyone know if they got rid of that horrible feature?


----------



## greenergylighting

I bought E27 LED Bulbs last month, It warks well now

Reason:
Want to test it help to save energy and money..


----------



## Captain Spaulding

CaNo said:


> Does anyone know if they got rid of that horrible feature?



I dig that "horrible feature"! I hardly ever need burst mode for more than a few seconds, the step down is barely noticible, it extends the runtime greatly, and one can re-enter burst as often as one likes. Different strokes for different folks. I do agree that maybe changing the feature to be optional may make the light appeal to more people, but if it was optional, I would definitely leave that feature on! 

"Horrible" is a bit strong IMHO. You would let burst mode prohibit you from owning such a wonderful light?


----------



## stallion2

i've now added a tactical Quark 123^2 titanium to the collection. 
why?
a) i've been very pleased w/ the Turbo 123^2 i purchased several months back.
b) 4sevens just knocked the pricing waaaaaaaaaaayyyy down on their titanium parts and this is my first titanium light. for $60 altogether i would have been crazy not to.


----------



## alpg88

leatherman s3. great little light, clips nicely to the side of my wave holster.
bought it cuz my old edc 30lm nebo couldn't reach far enough, 20+ stories building shaft, and long duct runs above the ceilings are something my old edc couldn't work with very well


----------



## njet212

Clicked the buy button for Preon Revo SS. Why?

Because i received newsletter from 4seven and i got easily tempted by beautiful of they said this beauty wont last long. 

Can't wait to hold it on my hand !!


----------



## ateallthepies

Quark AA2 Turbo.

Cos I wanted an AA light!!

Steve


----------



## angelofwar

electromage said:


> I just received my new A2L-HA-RD in the mail today, and I'm extremely impressed . I've literally wanted this light since before they announced it, but couldn't justify the high price. I was lucky enough to snag a good deal over in the MP, and now I finally have it...
> I bought this to replace my L1 as my primary, front-pocket-carry EDC. The L1/A2 UI is brilliant, but I've never liked the beam of my L1. It's very messy/ringy, which I _do_ notice when illuminating things besides white walls.


 
Which gen is it? Doesn't sound like a new one...the older gens were always that way.



electromage said:


> I just received my new A2L-HA-RD in the mail today, and I'm extremely impressed . I've literally wanted this light since before they announced it, but couldn't justify the high price. I was lucky enough to snag a good deal over in the MP, and now I finally have it...


 
Yeppers! Just grabbed one myself! Funny, mentioning how I wanted one, and two days later one show's up on the MP at a VERY nice price. Can't wait to check this bad boy out. I was thinking the other day how a red L1 would be nice...well, may not need one now!


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I just bought a *couple more* Covert Nose Photon Freedoms in NV Green. They went into the hurricane stock. The one I've used continuously since Katrina finally gave up the ghost and was replaced from stock. Where we live it's particularly important to have everything totally in place for the last third of hurricane season.


----------



## angelofwar

Sub_Umbra said:


> I just bought a *couple more* Covert Nose Photon Freedoms in NV Green. They went into the hurricane stock. The one I've used continuously since Katrina finally gave up the ghost and was replaced from stock. Where we live it's particularly important to have everything totally in place for the last third of hurricane season.


 

These sound neat! Ya got a source for these? A link? The military (i.e. true mil-spec) NVG/YG penlights are expensive as hell. I have to do the same for Tornadoes!


----------



## cjay

I recently bought my first modern flashlights, Fenix LD20 R4 and LD01.
Before I only had a 2xAAA Mini Mag from 2002 :candle: — so it was quite a big difference. 
I use the LD01 for EDC on my keychain and the LD20 for biking, camping and occasional carry. They complement each other well and I like them a lot, but I already feel the need for a third light. I definately want something with a moonlight mode to be able to sneak around in the dark while keeping a low profile .
Not being able to switch back and forward between low and medium or medium and high is also something that annoys me a bit with the Fenix lights. 
The Ra Clicky High CRI would probably satisfy me, but I'm not yet ready to spend that ammount of money. Are there any alternatives that are pocketable, have high CRI, direct mode switching and quick access to strobe? The interface of the Liteflux LF3XT sounds ok (though not as good as the Clicky), but there is no high CRI version, right?


----------



## Tiki_torch

Just put in an order for a Maratac AAA, my first flashlight that didn't come from the dollar store.

I've started putting together a set of small everyday carry tools and decided I needed a small easy to carry light with multiple light levels.

Unfortunately now I learn that the new ITPs A3s and upcoming Maratacs will have the better L/M/H UI. I think I'm going to get a new light real soon. Crap ... is there a cure for flashaholism?


----------



## Xacto

Does a Surefire Z2 count when it is bought together with a Wolf Eyes Dropin D26? Still waiting for delivery.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Tiki_torch said:


> Just put in an order for a Maratac AAA, my first flashlight that didn't come from the dollar store.
> 
> I've started putting together a set of small everyday carry tools and decided I needed a small easy to carry light with multiple light levels.
> 
> Unfortunately now I learn that the new ITPs A3s and upcoming Maratacs will have the better L/M/H UI. I think I'm going to get a new light real soon. Crap ... is there a cure for flashaholism?



Maratacs are a good choice! My favorite for reversing the clip and clipping it on the brim of a baseball cap for hands free work. Slap a 10440 in there and put some sunglasses on! 

As far as a cure for flashaholism? No, there is no known cure. In fact, some studies have shown that it can be hereditary. Parents that use flashlights have children that use flashlights. :laughing:


----------



## CaNo

Captain Spaulding said:


> I dig that "horrible feature"! I hardly ever need burst mode for more than a few seconds, the step down is barely noticible, it extends the runtime greatly, and one can re-enter burst as often as one likes. Different strokes for different folks. I do agree that maybe changing the feature to be optional may make the light appeal to more people, but if it was optional, I would definitely leave that feature on!
> 
> "Horrible" is a bit strong IMHO. You would let burst mode prohibit you from owning such a wonderful light?



Yes, yes indeed. Different strokes for different folks Cap'n. I owned a custom clicky at one point but sold it because of the burst mode. I decided to keep my Twisty 85-TR because it did not contain the burst feature. Now is it just the Twisty that could be programmed? I do miss the clicky though, I will not lie. I wonder if Henry can provide a Clicky with the UI of a Twisty?.... Hmmm.....


----------



## m3flies

SF E1B backup. With only two modes, the simplicity of using this light is welcoming. All of my other lights operate low to high, which is the way they were either customized to, or is the way they were built to operate. This is fine. That's the reason I bought these lights. Guess I wanted a light that initially turns on in high mode, without having to turn bezel to turbo or changing UI. Also, after reading so many good things about Surefire lights, just plain wanted to own one.


----------



## tsask

due to a temporary injury I needed 
a twisty Preon I because I like my Preon I clicky. 
Preon II warm as gift for MD who was a help, 
Purple Fenix E01 for his helpful offfice manager,

For ME: ShiningBeam MG P Rocket warm 18650, becasue I misplaced earlier version during rennovations,

a couple dozen coincell LEDs from, BattJunction (different colors)

LUMMI Raw Al with 2 blue & 1 green trint locators with 20/100 BLUE LED, because I was going to just buy an additional Blue LED LE for my Raw Ns, but for a few $$$ more I got a real special light that will be findable in absolute darkness. 
O light T-10 Q5 with additional AA tube as replacement (great special deal from EliteLED)for Fenix P2D (with strobe) that is being gifted to 70+y.o.supervisor mall security. Something tells me the strobe could help this guy if he encounters unenlightended scumbags at night.

AAA UV penlight 375 nm because it seemed like a good deal at $8 (It was!)

Hope this will be all for a while...


----------



## CaNo

tsask said:


> due to a temporary injury I needed
> a twisty Preon I because I like my Preon I clicky.
> Preon II warm as gift for MD who was a help,
> Purple Fenix E01 for his helpful offfice manager,
> 
> For ME: ShiningBeam MG P Rocket warm 18650, becasue I misplaced earlier version during rennovations,
> 
> a couple dozen coincell LEDs from, BattJunction (different colors)
> 
> LUMMI Raw Al with 2 blue & 1 green trint locators with 20/100 BLUE LED, because I was going to just buy an additional Blue LED LE for my Raw Ns, but for a few $$$ more I got a real special light that will be findable in absolute darkness.
> O light T-10 Q5 with additional AA tube as replacement (great special deal from EliteLED)for Fenix P2D (with strobe) that is being gifted to 70+y.o.supervisor mall security. Something tells me the strobe could help this guy if he encounters unenlightended scumbags at night.
> 
> AAA UV penlight 375 nm because it seemed like a good deal at $8 (It was!)
> 
> Hope this will be all for a while...



Oh Boy.... that will hurt in the mornin'! lol 
Well the pockets atleast! lol:nana:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Surefire E2DL, to replace one that I lost.


----------



## m3flies

Just received E1B backup. I guess, as I've read, the stated lumen output of surefires is understated. this light seems much brighter than the advertised 110. The half press on / off is great. Half press again for the 5 lumen mode is also real nice to have. Thoroughly impressed with this light. Also, it was already dark when UPS delivered it. Don't think this will be my last Surefire purchase.......... Forgot to mention the bezel down / up clip is something I like.


----------



## Monocrom

m3flies said:


> {E1B backup}
> 
> Don't think this will be my last Surefire purchase.......... Forgot to mention the bezel down / up clip is something I like.


 
You'll notice the clip really isn't reversible. Works great for bezel-down. But bezel-up causes the light to nearly fall out the pocket due to a combination of the weight and size of the head, alomg with the short length of the body.


----------



## angelofwar

m3flies said:


> Just received E1B backup. I guess, as I've read, the stated lumen output of surefires is understated. this light seems much brighter than the advertised 110. The half press on / off is great. Half press again for the 5 lumen mode is also real nice to have. Thoroughly impressed with this light. Also, it was already dark when UPS delivered it. Don't think this will be my last Surefire purchase.......... Forgot to mention the bezel down / up clip is something I like.


 
Noooooo....Stay away from the Kool-Aid...It very, very delicious, and I still can't stop drinking it! Congrats on your first SF...and, yes, it won't be your last!


----------



## CaNo

lol


----------



## alpg88

got myself 3d rebel mag and 2AA rebel minimag,
i couldn't pass up $29.99 for both price.

3d i'll turn into sst90, and 2AA will just stay 2AA


----------



## nathan225

it was a 4sevens maelstrom cause I needed a thrower


----------



## r1gm1n

Fenix LD40 'cuz I like the form factor in a 4 AA. Of course it does not ship until the end of the month. BoGo SN-2 'cuz you can change out the batteries. It has not arrived yet either.


----------



## Schuey2002

Petzl Tikka 2 headlamp.

I was looking at headlamps on Ebay the other day, and I happened upon an auction for a Petzl headlamp that wasn't very active. So I pounced.

Got it for right around $20 too!


----------



## sad lamps john

Just ordered a Fenix LD20 r4 like a few of you - heard it's quite a bad boy so looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## CaNo

:bump:


----------



## cbxer55

The last one I purchased was the Olight M30 Triton. I was unemployed at the time but it was too good a deal on too good a light to pass up. I have not seen anything since then that would convince me to let go of my money to own. For its size and power it is uncomparable, and I still edc it to this day.

Prior to that I had purchased a Fenix P1D-CE, and I still edc that as well. 

One is big and WAY powerful, the other is petite and powerful. There is nothing else I could want to purchase as of this time.


----------



## jsr

I've been away from lights for a few years and just getting back into it the last couple of weeks, I picked up a Christmas set of ITP A6 Polestar 700 Lumen and A3 EOS Upgrade SS lights. Both very nice lights and I like them more as I use them.
I also sold a couple of lights (one of them an EDC) and picked up another EDC to replace it, a Dereelight C2H with AA extender. I bought a C2H for my wife a few years ago and we both love that light, so I picked one up for myself. The C2H is still enroute, but I'm anxiuos as hell to get it in my hands. I'll see how the black version is as the one my wife has is grey (I love the grey, but will see if I like the black as much).


----------



## Ropes4u

Does this count? Nailbender, XPG cool white, 2 mode for use with 18650 and CR123 batteries. This will be housed in a solarforce body which will soon have McClicky and lanyard installed.


----------



## jamie.91

Eagletac T10c over at MP because im a flashaholic der lol

jamie


----------



## BWX

sad lamps john said:


> Just ordered a Fenix LD20 r4 like a few of you - heard it's quite a bad boy so looking forward to trying it out!



You will be impressed with overall brightness and runtime. I am anyway. 

Just yesterday I ordered a Quark AA R5 for my dad. He will use it mostly indoors so the 109 max lumins will be fine, but what I think he'll really like is the moonlight mode. I was going to get him a Fenix LD10 premium, but no moonlight mode on that.

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297&products_id=1597


----------



## bonermaster

Preon Revo in aluminum...i needed a tiny edc that runs on normal people batteries. Very impressed.

P.s. first post my people


----------



## CaNo

Ropes4u said:


> Does this count? Nailbender, XPG cool white, 2 mode for use with 18650 and CR123 batteries. This will be housed in a solarforce body which will soon have McClicky and lanyard installed.


Of course it does! 



bonermaster said:


> Preon Revo in aluminum...i needed a tiny edc that runs on normal people batteries. Very impressed.
> 
> P.s. first post my people



On normal people batteries...
Oh and :welcome:.... boner.... lol :nana:


----------



## Nimble1

Browning 5390 LED
AA's
Ansi rated 145 lumens
small
2 modes of power
1 1/2 hrs of run time..or so they say.


I bought it because it.. runs on AA batteries..going to do some traveling in central america and figured I could always find them if I ran out.


----------



## tucolino

well, both a mini aa2 and a zebralight h51.
why?love my mini aa,so this one is a little longer, with better runtime and more otf lumens (and like last 47´s clip),and want to see a light like my h501, with a little more hot spot.
can´t wait!


----------



## flashfan

Photon Rex...to give away.


----------



## Tuikku

Solarforce L2.

Wanted to get something legoable.
Also in need to get a light with 18650 compatibility, haven´t got any.
AAA and single CR123 lights are not the best for power + runtime.


----------



## Starchaser

Preon 1 for a gift.


----------



## SteveStephens

In this hobby is there really a "last flashlight"?
I thought so several years ago and hadn't bought any in that time. An email from 4Sevens about the Preon Revo caught my attention. Nice looking like in my favored stainless steel and it would do service to replace my old Peak Matterhorn 3 led which is has nicely. I do love the much greater lumens.

I started reading about the Maratac AAA and AA so bought two AAA and the AA. I need to stop reading CPF!

Then along came a special on the older Surefire P6 LED. Why not, I've never owned a Surefire and like the looks of this classic. Due here next week.

Nitecore D10 got some good reviews and mention of the more desireable(?) original D10 model (but with upgraded piston and XR-E) with ramping output being still available got me to order one last night from Flashaholics.co.uk
I like the looks of the light and wanted to experience the UI of this light.

I don't need any more lights. Don't need the 35+ I have now. New ones keep coming on the market and I want to try some of them. What's next? Some great lights out there.


----------



## CaNo

SteveStephens said:


> In this hobby is there really a "last flashlight"?



Are you kidding?! This is CPF after all! haha! :devil:

By "last flashlight" I meant your most recent purchase(s). Sorry did not mean to make it a trick question chief! :thumbsup:


----------



## HighLight

Fenix LD01 because my TitaniumTi died and my other Fenix keychain lights (which I eventually passed on to others) are still going strong.


----------



## sawdoff

Zebralight H501..... that should also qualify as a flashlight, right ??
I needed a headlamp...CPF gave it rave reviews....wow is it light and bright!!
Liked it so much, I got one for the wife :naughty:


----------



## Polklifer

4Sevens Mini CR2 Warm White
4Sevens ReVo

I bought them for my summer house so I don't have to remember to cart so many lights back and forth. 

The recent purchase that I like the most, however, was a warm white 4Sevens Turbo AA. I took it camping for a week in the Uintas in August and it was an all-round joy.


----------



## Shawn L

Surefire X400 for my MC Operator.


----------



## MIKENC

Eagletac P20C2 MK11 neutral white. I already had the T20C2 (R2) and really like it, so I had to try the smaller light with n/w emitter. And I like it too.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis

Sunwayled(man) M20C. I bought it for 18650 compatibility and the control ring. Good purchase, I think, but I'm disappointed about the name change. I'm glad mine still says sunwayled. I do like the control ring and using 18650s. It's a nice size and has good output (tint, beam and throw).


----------



## Manual Man

Ultrafire WF-504B with XR-E R2 and XP-G R5 drop-ins for rabbit shooting....my first serious light and blows away anything I have previously seen.
Cheers to the guys on here for helping me decide upon this. Awesome output and runtime. Next up is a Solarforce L2r or similar. lovecpf


----------



## parnass

I am a 2AAA LED pen light fan due to the ease of shirt pocket carry. My latest purchase was the Snap-On LED pen light I wrote about in this thread.


----------



## BigBluefish

SureFire E2D Defender body with a black KX2 head and E2E tail. 

Should make a good kick-around outdoor light (maybe a Q3 / 5A mod in the future) and can lego with my E1E and E2DL.


----------



## MOS2111

Mine was "gasp" a deal extreme led :sick2:. I got it before any others based on price and runtime. I was a convert from the standard bulbs. I run leds on all my weapon lights and was a deal extreme guy :green: until recently when I have been won back over by surefires 6pled model that gives a much longer run time. I still keep a malkov in my main light for the lumens.
:thumbsup:


----------



## B0wz3r

Just received shipping notice for the ZebraLight SC50w+ I ordered. Hoping to get it Mon. or Tues. I'll keep it clipped in a pocket to replace my EZAAw on my keychain. I will probably give my EZ to my wife for her keychain to replace the EO1 I gave her last summer.


----------



## sbebenelli

CaNo said:


> I think half the fun is waiting for it to come in the mail haha!



I find this statement very very true. 

I'm waiting on a Surefire T1A Titan that UPS will be delivering to me tomorrow.

I bought it because of the size, floody beam and the variable output. And it's made in the USA. I only buy American made lights. That means it's usually Surefire, HDS, or Peak. 

My next light will probably be a Peak Eiger AAA because of the size.


----------



## CaNo

sbebenelli said:


> I find this statement very very true.



The feeling is the equivalent to a kid waiting for Santa to deliver their presents on Christmas Day. If you look at my face when I open my package, I still have that same look on my face lol But now since we are adults, it is not Santa anymore, it is the Mailman lol!  

Since I am an adult and the magic of Christmas is slowly fading (no kids yet), I can feel the Christmas spirit anytime I please.... by clicking the checkout button! :thumbsup:


----------



## jgraham15

Well I finally gave in and bought a Maelstrom G5 and figured I might as well add a Preon 2 neutral to the collection while I was at it. Hope to have them in a couple days. 

Now just waiting for Oveready to get some 9P's back in stock and then I should be set for a couple weeks at least


----------



## Tuikku

Ultrafire C3 SS. Cheap enough to try some easy modding with it.


----------



## Serial Chiller

Quark Mini CR2 because my keychain-light is the only one I always have with me and I wanted to have enough light for any situation.


----------



## afdk

Bought the pelican 9410 lantern, 710 lumens on high. I wanted a rechargeable for the house that's always ready to go for an emergency. The charger goes into maintenance mode after charging the batteries, this supposedly won't over charge the _NiMH battery_! This unit is very heavy duty, developed for fire departments and other utilities.:wave:


----------



## kelmo

I recently purchased an KX1A, 110 lumens for about an hour (1.3 hours to 50 lumens according to SF). I mated it to a E1 body and Z68 tailcap. It rides bezel down in a Z82 holster. Small, compact, and bright. Plus the ergonomics is perfect for my hand!


----------



## don.gwapo

Recently purchased a Preon head and a clicky for lego.


----------



## shipwreck

My Solarforce L2X - because it looks pretty darn cool


----------



## Fichtenelch

Waiting for my Eagletac M2C4. because it was a bargain


----------



## shipwreck

Fichtenelch said:


> Waiting for my Eagletac M2C4. because it was a bargain



Great light! I love the Eagletac M2 series


----------



## CPFBiology

HDS Clicky CRI 100

Great light, needed a small pocketable EDC that could take RC123's

Build seems good. I like the UI, and programmability.

The beam pattern is nicer than my Surefire 6P bored HA, with Malkof M61W, but not as bright.

I don't care much for the screw holes. I also don't like the threading.

But it is a great light. The build quality is better than my Wolf Eyes. But the threading on the Wolf Eyes is phenomenal, incredibly smooth. Kinda mindblowing actually, and sad that it was such a poor quality light compared to my others (Surefire, HDS, Fenix), cracked from one single drop 3 feet height.

Anyone else not like the screws and threading on the HDS?

I can't wait to get a TK11 and Jetbeam to check out their trapezoidal and square threading.


----------



## lawson4450

I just purchased a T20 olight havent used it much but other then playing with it it seems like a good light.


----------



## Ian2381

PETZL Tekkina 2
Zebralight H51.
Getting the bug for headlamps.
Now thinking of getting a SST50 light.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I just got bit of a bug for headlamps as well and picked up an icon irix II... 5-50 lumen adjustable floody beam. Lightweight and looks good... And cheap! $26 shipped!


----------



## choombak

Picked up a Inova X1 1st generation with optics from the marketplace. Wanted a light with no sidespill, and haven't experienced an Inova till date.

BTW, yes, more than half the fun is to look for the mailman to bring the light. 

-Amarendra


----------



## Black Rose

LED light: Fenix E10
Why: Takes a single AA cell and it has a Luxeon Rebel 100 emitter.


----------



## don.gwapo

Ordered an L2P yesterday and getting a sst-90 drop-in to go with it later.


----------



## shkorc

Waiting for my HP10 to arrive. Needed a headlamp for hiking, the day is getting shorter and shorter and the Fenix headlamp seemed the optimum choice for my needs.


----------



## Mr460mag

Last one was a Fenix E01 in purple. And the next ones will be a Mealstrom G5 and a preon revo.


----------



## Rae

The last light i buy was a Led tube made by our company, because i failed twice to install the fluorescent tubes because of 1 was tube broke yet the other time the starters broke, i got quite crazy that time , so i tried a Led tube, quite expensive though, works very well so far.

I plan to use Led lights again if other old lights in my houses stop working.

** Moderated - Links to company site deleted **


----------



## Trey04

A Fenix LD20 because I like the size, AA batteries and UI.


----------



## rwasham

Last one I bought was a Akoray k-106 because of the multi-modes and the good rating the 109 got from some forum members. Also, you can't beat the price at $13. Guess you get what you pay for from deal extreme though because even though its "on its way" it hasn't come in about 3 weeks.


----------



## beron

Last one I bought is a ITP A2 eos at a gun and knife show in my area. It was the last one he had and he made me a great deal.


----------



## Launch Mini

The AlTiN Drake. It's just too cool not to buy one.


----------



## Belstaff1464

Yesterday I bought two lights, a HDS / Ra Clcky hich-CRI for the tint, to complement my 170, and for outdoor use. The 2nd light is the orange HDS Clicky from Oveready, 'coz it is Cerakoted (no missing HAIII spots) and 'coz it's cool


----------



## Paul6ppca

Just recieved a Macs sst50 edc because it was the best looking light Ive seen,has new led I had not tried and was reasonalby price for a true custom.

Waiting for a liteflux lf2xt because Ive wanted one since it was introduced and was able to find one with neutral xpe led at Kai domain,before they are gone forever.
I really like the AAA for edc fits so well in any pocket and Ui seems great, I intend to use CUI.Just like nitecore D10.


----------



## Nasty

I recently bought 1 of the budget showerheads (Fusion 36), have two more on order and if he goes ahead and brings out a multimode, will likely be buying more.

These cheap things *rock* on old Mags!


----------



## HIDblue

4Sevens Preon 2 Titanium 2xAAA light with an extra Preon 1 Ti body to mix and match. I needed...okay, I wanted a light that could be easily carried while weaing business attire.


----------



## Good day

The last flashlight i bought is 4/7 Quark tactical AA ,i like it's wonderful runtime


----------



## kdaq

Jetbeam RRT-0. Wanted a tough EDC with XP-G and forward-clicky.


----------



## plata0190

I want to buy a wiseled tactical but don't know why on wiseled.it there still be the old model and on wiseled.com is the new 2300 lumen...


----------



## MrCowboy99

I just got two malkoff dropins for a 6D and 4D mag that brought them back to life. Gotta love the malkoff mag droppins.


----------



## Ilikelite

ordered a nitecore extreme and d10 for the interesting UI on both of them.


----------



## ryan28801

The last several I bought were Maglite XL100's. I have given them to both my parents as car lights for roadside emergencies...that strobe will get ANYBODY's attention! Also so many settings and a nice interface in my opinion...at a great price.

Prior to those I bought 2 different LED Lenser (Coast) lights and have been pleased with them also. Especially the small one with either white LED or a single red led for not ruining your night vision. The red doesn't spread very far, but it works for midnight bathroom trips on camping trips.


----------



## Moose-Knuckle

My last purchase was a SF 6P LED since LA Police Gear had their clearance I couldn't pass them up for $49. :naughty:


----------



## Arcoholic

Lupine Tesla1200 amazing little light and part of a very high quality 
line of lights

David


----------



## specimen

Sunway M 10 A

Because of UI and built quality in reasonalble prize


----------



## hank

Nailbender dropin -- 2-cree (floody) amber


----------



## red_hackle

Surefire C2 bored by Oveready 

Why did I buy it? :thinking:

1) ...because I was looking for a suitable host for an older ribbed M2 bezel I have found on a well-known online auction site.

2) ...because I have never owned a C2 before and wanted to know what the hype is all about.


----------



## Monocrom

*W00t!!!*

I lucked out! 

Went to Lowes to pick up a LED Lenser T7 model for testing & review purposes. Then, I saw it. . . 

A SureFire G2L with the new KX4 LED head! (Not to be confused with the new G2X model.) Only $65. Had to have it. In true flashaholic fashion, I bought both! Now pretty much broke for the rest of the week. Oh well, it's only money. 

LED Lenser T7 will be EDCed for now. 

KX4 head is going on my much-loved C2 model. The G2L is getting the old bezel that originally came on my C2. The P91 lamp currently in my C2 is going into a 6P. And going to pit a P60 into my new G2L.

I've tried other LED drop-ins in my C2. (All aftermarket.) None allowed the bezel to be screwed back down all the way. Thus, the clip developed too much wobble. Now I've got a SureFire spec. head, and new life for my first ever SureFire light.


----------



## edpmis02

I am waiting for delivery of a Quark 123 with Prism kit.. I wanted a small, hands free, water proof, cold weather, multi-use, light for the glove box of my car.


----------



## Kontour

HDS Clicky High CRI. Wanted one for ages as an EDC and it should be the last light I need for a while..........I hope (or my bank account does).


----------



## Bloke

My last LED purchased was literally my LAST LED purchase. At least for quite a loooong time.

I have more than enough lights now to cover alll my needs and wants... although if I could afford one I would hunt down a Tri-V spy, sell all my other lights, and live happily ever after 

But the last LED I bought was the older version of the Fenix PD20 






Because I like how it's a shorter single cell version of my PD30 R4

Not really keen on the look of the newer model PD20 with it's generic looking knurled style that looks much like a lot of other plain and simple knurled single CR123 lights. Yawn....


----------



## RyanA

An Arc 6 because it is an interesting mix of HDS and McGizmo. Also because it is very small and versatile.


----------



## Jash

Malkoff MD2 with H/L ring. 

Beautiful light with the PERFECT beam pattern and output for walking the dog. Not as bright as some of my other lights but the quality and design outperform the others by miles.

Love your work Gene.


----------



## CaNo

Still waiting on the upgrade that Henry is working on for the Ra Clicky. Until then, I had my eye on the E05, but am still a little hesitant to see what 4Sevens is brewing up as a "EO1 Killer"...


----------



## swxb12

Revo SS: 'cause I missed out the first time. 

-also-

Photon Freedom Micro w/ covert nose: Wow is all that I can say. Instant shortcuts to high and low. Low is much, much dimmer than my SC50w and Inova Microlight (both ~0.6lm). This is on stock 2x2016 too. I'm going to love the versatility of this thing.


----------



## don.gwapo

Nite-ize led upgrade bulb and a solarforce L2P. Both for longer runtime.


----------



## Ishango

Olight T10 3W (today), since I could not resist it


----------



## Tiresius

Quark Mini 123 Warm White. Got it so I never leave home without a light. It stays in my pocket, un-bothered.


----------



## Enl1ghtened

My last LED light purchase was a Thrunite Catapult V1. I got it because it was looking for a thrower and the price was right.


----------



## Vortus

Just picked up a Fenix P1d with a leef body with a red trit and clicky. Wife wanted something to replace her JB CLE as she isn't fond of the twisty. So this would be perfect for her purse light.


----------



## The Jinx

The last flashlight I picked up was a TaskForce 2D with a Cree XR-C only because I wanted something I can throw in the car and forget.


----------



## sethistruckin

I picked up A Quark Mini 123 and Quark Mini AA both with the Warm white emitter. These are very limited supply and I was curious to try out a Warm tinted LED, and I think I fell in love with these two lights. They are extremely lightweight (especially the AA version with a lithium AA battery) which is great for my hiking trips.

I also purchased another Fenix LD20 as a gift and I am looking for a similar light to order for another gift at the end of the month.


----------



## widgetdr

I last purchased a Photon Proton Cree because it had the combo red/white led's. Great little light. It will not be my "last" light though. I signed up on this forum for the express purpose of learning more about lights and mods to make them better.


----------



## billbunton

I picked up a Surefire E1L yesterday. Just because I was at REI and they had it. I can tell CPF is going to be (another) expensive forum to be a member of!


----------



## Belstaff1464

This morning I bought another orange Cerakoted HDS Clicky because it's a great light and Cerakote is now my favoured finish on a light. And I needed a spare.

This evening I bought my Grail light - the Titanium HDS/Ra Clicky. Reason = this is the ultimate example of a wonderful light. It's the only way to make a near-perfect light perferct. What's not to like ? :twothumbs


----------



## harlansmart

The last flashlight I bought was a Petzl Duo Belt with 14 LED's plus 1 x Halogen - I bought it because it is water resistant to 3 or 5 metres and the C-Cell Batteries (4 of them) are in a heavy duty plastic holder which can be popped into a inside pocket (keeping the batteries warm) or clipped onto a belt. Lots of headlamps carry the battery packs up top but it's nice to reduce weight up top! I took the halogen out and that way the 4 x C-Cells will last ages.

Next flashlight? I am after a UV Flashlight to light up the lume on my watches when I take pictures of them... I ordered a Surefire 1 x 3w UV from eBay over a month ago and have given up... am taking a look around here!


----------



## sparkle11

My last flashlight was a Fenix LD20. I love it, it just great. I'm now thinking about buying the smaller LD10 to carry everywhere.


----------



## adept1

Ra Twisty 85-TR. I bought it because it's a unique light with great build quality, and because I got a pretty spanking good deal on it (thanks DerfyLed).


----------



## fvdk

A Dereelight C2H and a Javelin because I want to use the C2H head on the Javelin body for use as nice 2 AA light and the C2H body with the Javelin head which makes a very nice compact 1 AA or 1 RCR123 light that is also a P60 host.


----------



## JohnnyLunar

I'm guilty of purchasing an average of about 1 flashlight per month for the last 10 months straight. My last purchase was about a week ago. It was a Jetbeam E3S. I absolutely love this light, even though I haven't been able to use it much. I bought it because I wanted a single AA for EDC in a pants pocket that was slimmer than my Nitecore D10 SP, with a little more output, and a positive "clicky". I really don't like the PD system on the Nitecore, it just feels tight and sluggish. The Jetbeam E3S is the perfect compromise for me between the size of the Fenix LD15 and the features and performance of the Nitecore D10. It's a little on the heavy side, due to being stainless steel, and an optional clip would be nice, but I love it. The fit and finish are superb.

I believe my next light will be something to fulfill my quest for the brightest 2xCR123 light. Seems like that may be the new Jetbeam Jet-III M R5 (355 OTF). I may have to wait until Christmas, though, as my recent light obsession needs to take a break.


----------



## Notsure Fire

The itp or whatever it's called. That was a keychain light purchase. Rather happy with it.


----------



## JCDLE

Lumapower Incendio V3. Bought it because it is very small (for EDC), uses a CR123 battery, and has excellent reviews. I am very happy with it and will be carrying it often!


----------



## JustMeAgain

My last flashlight buy was off eBay for a  large 28 LED super bright flashlight. This heavy duty light uses 3 D battery to produce enough light for any security or surveillance and that's why I bought it. I live in the mountains and it's dark out there at night. For a no name flashlight and under $15 I took a chance and didn't go wrong! When I go outside this comes with me along with another one on my belt. Lights its up! Now I'm waiting for my Cree rechargeable high output LED in the mail... Cost me more this time!


----------



## Monocrom

Notsure Fire said:


> The *iTP EOS A3*. That was a keychain light purchase. Rather happy with it.



Fixed it for you. 

(I'm assuming you bought the AAA model.)


----------



## hobbydad

I had been wanting a single 123 pocket light for awhile, so I picked up a used Nitecore EX10. I liked it, and invested in a Surefire E1B.


----------



## shado

I just bought a Chrome McluxIII-PD "Nitrous" 1.3amps. 

Why,

- I really like the Chrome finish on the McluxIII-PD.
- The "Nitrous" at 1.3amps is brighter
- It's a small batch "McGizmo Original"
- It's in mint condtion
- Bought it from a great seller at a great price
lovecpf


----------



## eman29

an eagletac p100c2. I needed a pocket thrower to serve as a companion to my saint minimus headlamp


----------



## Rescue924

The last light that I bought was a *Mini-Halogen Rotating Lightbar *
I got it for on my jeep, we run a lot of rescue calls and most of the time we are in an area that we can't be seen very well do to a curve or hill.


----------



## Schuey2002

The SureFire G2X Pro was the last light that I purchased. Of course, I still have to wait for it to show up in the mail... 

I have been waiting for these to come out, and when I recently found a good price on them, _I jumped in it_! (<< Said with a terrible Russian accent.)


----------



## iacchus

I just picked up a M61W drop in from Gene.

Why...well cause he had them in stock and you guys talked me into it!!


(it is awesome by the way)


----------



## yowzer

Jetbeam BK135A. Small EDCable cheap light to try out JB's IBS programming setup. Plus I like the flame pattern on the anodizing. :thumbsup:

Got it today, took it on an early night hike, starting to fall in love. It's a serious contender for displacing the D10 as my favorite EDC light...


----------



## CamoNinja

I got a el cheapo Coleman Max 135 lumens from walmart for 25.00. Using it for a beat around light in the jeep. In the next 2 months I am going to order a Catapult V2, Dereelight javelin and a solarforce skyline.


----------



## Marbouk

Just got a nitecore D11 for using at work because my other 6 lights at work were getting lonely :thumbsup:


----------



## Q732

Surefire e2d led defender. 
Why: Always curious about the tir optic. By the way I really like it.


----------



## jtblue

I just bought a Fenix E01 because so many people are praising it for its reliability/simplicity; I just hope it can live up to the hype!


----------



## Eighty3

Just bought my 2nd and 3rd torch from 4sevens, quark mini AA2 and quark 123. Reason... needed more 4sevens lovecpf


----------



## Anaconda

The last light I got was the "ugly light" or Magicshine MC-E dive light. Since then I've opened the light and loctited the threads a bit and now it's working less than perfectly... :sick2: .. But in the process I got to signing up here and I suppose that counts as a bonus of some sort.


----------



## 22hornet

Hello,
This week I ordered a Surefire E2LAA. It will only arrive within a couple of weeks, so I have to be patient. I'm really curious how it will perform. 
I wonder if it is compatible with my old (luxeon) E1L so I can also use the 2AA body on it.
And vice versa, if I can use the new head on the single CR123 body, and what cells I can use.

I'm already looking forward to order yet another Surefire...

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Lucciola

Anaconda said:


> .. But in the process I got to signing up here and I suppose that counts as a bonus of some sort.


 
:welcome: Not of some sort. That's THE Bonus!  Possibly it was your fate to buy this light so it will lead you to the path of enlightment. 
My last purchase was the *Quark Mini 123 NW*. I wanted a light which would fit in a small compartment in the dashboard of my car as an emergency backup.

Although I generally buy almost exclusively AA lights I wanted something with a CR123 cell for this purpose. Not only because it is small but also because of the long-therm relyability.

The light will probably rest for a long time in my car without being used (for that I normally carry two EDCs). But when I need it I want it to work even if my car parked a whole night outside at -10°C. 


The Mini 123 NW fits my bill perfectly:

Reasonably priced for a light which I do not intended to use often
CR123, long storage life, good performance in winter.
Twisty, so no parasitic drain
Small and light, so I can hold it with my teeth if handsfree use is necessary
Floody beam, which I find useful for close and medium range.
Two modes with extended runtime for closeup work, one mode with full brightness should I really search for something outside the car. IMHO brightness levels and runtimes are excellent for such a small light.
Neutral white tint which is my personal preference. I simply find the tint so "friendly" and comfortable to look at. Unfortunately the NW version is sold out in the meantime. Otherwise I would have bought more for my familly. Although for an emergency backup the neutral tint is not really important. It's just the icing to the cake.
Greetings, Lucciola


----------



## CodeRed

The LEd flashlights that I have recently purchased:

HDS Ra Tac clicky 170
McGizmo Sapphire 27
Peak Brass Logan

Still waiting to receive that last two...


----------



## JustMeAgain

Just got it Saturday. I bought this off eBay. It's called the Tite-Light Base Camp with 3 mod with a high out-put Cree bulb. I wanted an AC-DC rechargeable light to save on battery $$$ that was bright with a good beam and got it. Can even charge it on the road. Still waiting for my very last buy! Maybe midweek. (1 more and that's it)


----------



## Overlap

I just bought a Sunwayman M40C. I was hesitant to do it because I already have a Fenix TK40. I do however, like the smaller size of the M40C. The TK40 seems to throw a bit tighter beam, but the M40C has a more useful spread for most uses. The dimmest output on the M40C is not very useful even if it does last for 40 hours. I wish they had upped it. The middle output could also be brighter for a "normal" mode and still have good battery life. I don't know if I'll use the red and blue much. They are nice to have though.


----------



## Old18c

I bought a Stream light Super TAC, I wanted a longer reaching white light for shooting when not using night vision for the rifle.


----------



## Matt7337

Marbouk said:


> Just got a nitecore D11 for using at work because my other 6 lights at work were getting lonely :thumbsup:



Me too, just bought a D11 off the marketplace because:

- I love Nitecore lights - probably my favourite production manufacturer at the moment. 

- My D20 R2 is one of the gems in my collection, and something just a little smaller with (pretty much) the same UI would make a _great _pocketable EDC_. _

- I wanted an EDC light that I can run on Alkaline primaries for when I'm away from home for several days.

- It was a steal! :nana:


----------



## Teobaldo

My last purchase was the Fenix TA21 to use it in the handle of my bicycle. I have left several times at night and the utility that lend is enormous, serves so that the cars see me well and the people too. I will use it in my holidays of next month to travel from night in mountain bike by the desert.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic

Pre-order Maelstrom S2 edition. Why? - Because I have enough XPG-R5 lights and didn't need another one and 4Sevens finally got the UI straightened out by providing a moonlight mode and max mode in the "regular" set of modes. I still don't like the fact that it requires 2 hands to change modes (twisting the head), but I am going to give it a try now that an S2 version is available. The jury is still out how bad the donut hole is, difficult to tell by pictures, have to see in person. I had been very close to pulling the trigger on a Olight M20 S (special ops edition) because of the UI, but as I said, I already have enough XPG-R5 lights so I never got a round tuit.


----------



## rajalexi

I just received my Trustfire F25 from KaiDomain because it looked cool and different. I believe it is actually Stainless steel. It is very heavy and I scratched the inside pretty deep and didnt see any discoloration. It was hard to scratch. It is pretty bright for $20. I still like my 4Sevens for EDC because it is a lot floodier.

lovecpf


----------



## Dual

Got it to replace the D10. Liking it alot so far. :twothumbs


----------



## soloxx

Since August; Sunwayman's M40C and M40A, Olight M30, Lumapower D-Mini X, Fenix TK40, Jetbeam RRT-3 and the Tesla TL1200.

Why? Because I stumbled on some silly website that evaluates flashlights, has pictures, is available late at night, and encourages me to explore the depths of my savings account (Yes, there is a bottom).

Crazy or crazy fun? Both, I suspect.:shrug:


----------



## maniacyak

I've been lurking here for a while but I thought this thread would be a good place to jump in! My flashlight history to date:


Arc-AAA Premium (2004 vintage)
Fenix L1T V2 Rebel ('07 Christmas gift for mum)
Fenix L0D Q4 Christmas Edition ('07 Christmas gift for sister)
Fenix E01 (to replace worn-out Arc-AAA on keychain)
Fenix LD01 Q5 Stainless Steel ('08 Christmas gift for Dad)
NiteCore D10 Golden Dragon ('08 Christmas gift for, er, me)
The NiteCore is a sad story actually; it was a great light, but then one day this happened as I was unscrewing it: :sick2:






I got a replacement under warranty that turned out to have horrendously high parasitic drain - like dead battery in 3 days horrendous. Unfortunately it took me a few weeks to notice so I haven't been able to get it replaced, and I've kind of gone off them as a brand. :sigh:

This month I decided it was time to supersede the faulty D10, and the flashlight bug has well and truly bitten me. I got the JetBeam E3S as a birthday gift from my parents and my new ZebraLight SC51 has just turned up. (Yeah, I've got a bit of a thing for single AA lights.) I'm thrilled with them both.

*E3S impressions:* It's built like a tank, feels great in the hand, has a lovely smooth beam with a really white tint, and the clicky is a pleasure to use. Unfortunately my one has a noticeably off-centre emitter, but as it's only a millimetre or so and the light works fine I suspect it's not worth making a fuss about. 

*SC51 impressions:* It's TINY, feels incredibly well built and I like the UI. Beam is great but the tint on mine is a little bit green. (Will maybe think about picking up an SC51w when they're available.) The only thing I don't like is that it needs to be locked out when put in a pocket - the microswitch is a little too easy to trigger IMO.

Thinking about a 2AA light for the next purchase, trying to decide between a Quark AA² and an EagleTac P10A2... although I'm also really tempted by the Fenix E21.


----------



## afdk

Hello,

I bought a Surefire E2D Led defender, (200 lumen). I carry a light in my work bag every day and currently it's a UK-Zoom light at 77 lumen. I just wanted a brighter light that can also be used defensively or maybe to break something, (car window).


----------



## krevo

As of this week, a Nitecore D11 first, then a ZL SC50w+, and today a Warm tinted Quark Mini 123.

I'm on a rampage. lol


----------



## Quelalumieresoit

:wave:
Fenix TK 30
Mostly for "Geocaching" (www.geocaching.com) and "Cistes" hunting (www.cistes.net) .

I need a versatile multi power torch (primaries/rechargeable), not too bulky (2 or 4 primaries; 1 or 2 18650 rechargeable), with a good throw and a wide usable beam.
The TK 30 seems to be a winner for the main searching tasks.
Plus, of course, a backup light which usually comes from Surefire or HDS Ralights


----------



## e1sbaer

RA clicky high cri. Just to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## weez82

I just got into led flashlights and wow, it's addictive :scowl: 

I got the Fenix LD10 Q5 a few weeks ago. I love it. I wanted an aa light for hiking/camping and edc. I love almost everything about this torch. This would be perfect if it had moon mode and if the sos and strobe mode where hidden. Other than that, I love it. Perfect size and weight (for me anyway) and I love the anti roll without having to use the clip


----------



## Bierkameel

e1sbaer said:


> RA clicky high cri. Just to see what all the fuss is about


Not much RA Clicky's in the Netherlands, I love my 170T custom, carry it every day


----------



## timbo114

Streamlight PolyTac C4 (x3) in yellow ... here is why ...:devil:


----------



## etherealshade

e1sbaer said:


> RA clicky high cri. Just to see what all the fuss is about




High CRI clickys are hard to come by in the UK at the moment (and expensive!). I just bought a standard EDC exec (the 120l version) and swapped a high CRI P4 into it. Swap took about 15 minutes at most. Not astoundingly bright, but the color is fantastic. Cooler temperature than my incan E2E, but the color rendering feels just as good.

Definitely worth it, especially at almost £45 cheaper than it would be available to buy, were they available from UK dealers. :thumbsup:


----------



## iacchus

A camo MD2 w/ high low ring, cause that camo HA is seriously awesome.


----------



## bodhran

Just purchased the HDS high CRI. I've found that color rendition is more important to me than lumens. For the peace of mind having a quality flashlight, it was money well spent.


----------



## Bake

Two Brinkmann ArmorMax LED lights. One single AA and one Three AAA. Because I have liked this style Brinkmann since I bought a Maxfire some years ago. I don't know about other Brinkmann lights, but these seem to be some of the best for the money. They were twenty bucks shipped each. As expected these are great little lights as far as I am concerned.


----------



## donle59

Preon2 Ti...just 'cause. I need it!


----------



## e1sbaer

etherealshade said:


> High CRI clickys are hard to come by in the UK at the moment (and expensive!).


Indeed. I ordered it from goinggear. It arrived within 8 days. I chose the 9 dollar shipping option. No customs or local carries fees were charged. Probably because of the shipping method.


----------



## e1sbaer

Bierkameel said:


> Not much RA Clicky's in the Netherlands, I love my 170T custom, carry it every day


We just might be the only ones


----------



## 7131

I just ordered the Maelstrom G5 S2 because of the funtions and the lumens it produces. Further more because i read good comments on this forum on the G5, so i thought i can not go wrong with the G5 S2. I will be using it daily on the job. Will let you know when it has arrived.


----------



## Jammo

Quark MiNi 123
Because my mate loved my neutral white one but didn't like the tint, and asked me to get him one.


----------



## Launch Mini

SPY007 with an XP-G.
Why, cuz I didn't really want to modify the ones I have ,as I like those beams too. This just rounds out the family


----------



## UpChUcK

I got the Bayco Nightstick from Lowes. Why? Because it was there. 

It was totally an impulse item. I was there to buy a new dishwasher and refrigerator and was in line to pay and there it was. Somehow it went from the encap display to my hand :huh: and i didn't notice till I got home :shrug: .

The 90 LEDs gives it a great flood @ 6500K tint but the CREE LED in the end is a warm one albeit somewhat ringy. :shrug: It takes 4xAA and has a rubberized texture on the it. Not a bad light at all for $20.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Probably doesn't count but I got two LED 4" lights for my Freightliner Tractor when one of the incans went out.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Wow. Hard to believe the head would come off so easy from the nitecore. Is that a defective item, or are they all prone to that breakage?


----------



## Monocrom

Notsure Fire said:


> Wow. Hard to believe the head would come off so easy from the nitecore. Is that a defective item, or are they all prone to that breakage?



Old news. Only an issue on older models. Nitecore fixed the problem.


----------



## DesertWind

*Solar day*

I have something else on order but today's arrival is yet another cheapo solar light with (OMG!) six leds. I use these to light up the engine compartment of my car at night to keep the packrats from nesting and eating the wiring. I just pull them out in the morning when I go out to close the hood and put them in a sunny spot. This new arrival means that I have a couple of working solar lights and will no longer have to waste a better light on this particular duty unless we have a particularly cloudy day. Peace, DW


----------



## CaNo

*Re: Solar day*

Testing the date and time...


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Solar day*

Bought a 2nd E2L-AA while I was on vacation...why? they're SF quality that takes AA's. Plus I bought a few more dura-loops and a solar charger to boot! I'm not ready (yet) to get into RCR123's/18650's, etc....much rather buy another light, and the AA R/C's don't have the danger associated with the other R/C options out there. I can't risk lights blowing up in my pocket due to the nature of my job.

Oh, also bought a [email protected] XL100 just to see what they were about. Not too impressed...the functions were a pain to figure out/get used to, and the lens quality made me wanna puke. Neat...that's about it.


----------



## Xacto

*Re: Solar day*

It comes back to live! Hail to the admin.

I got my fourth Surefire Z2 on saturday, this time with the P60L, pretty cheap via an online auction site. It is my current EDC (outside pocket of the coat)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Lanque

Just got a Quark mini123 XML - my 1st mini, and my 1st XM-L, so i got 2 firsts I wanted to try with a single purchase. 

Nice floody beam, and I'm really loving the tint. It makes my Quark AA2 (which I thought was pretty neutral) look almost blue in comparison.


----------



## jimmy1970

Just received a McGizmo Haiku XP-G & a custom 'Stainless 1x18650 SST-50 - First run' from over at the Custom BST.
Why? - Cause my torch addiction has progressed to a point where *'only the best satisfies'!!*

James....:thumbsup:


----------



## faco

Surefire A2 LED AVIATOR, better than what I expected :thumbsup:
McGizmo 2 AA Pac for my Haiku, this thing is a work of art :thumbsup:
Mac's Tri-EDC, Ordered it and.......................................waiting, can't wait to get it


----------



## fl0t

-Jetbeam RRT-3 SMO reflector - always wanted a thrower with lots of power.

-Jetbeam RRT-0 R5 SMO reflector - It has been out of stock everywhere, I want to see what is the big deal.

-Nitecore IFE2 SMO reflector - I want to compare it against the RRT-0 and HDS rotary.

-PRE-ORDERED- HDS Rotary - I really like my 170T: one is good, more must be better!


----------



## bobkat

Fenix E01 for use as a belt carry when hiking and also an edc
I love it. It was recommended here by a few people and a big thanks goes out to them.


----------



## mrlysle

I've posted in this thread before but I did recently pick up one of the limited run Fenix LD01 in stainless, which I like, and I wanted an 18650 light since I didn't have any, so I managed to get a Fenix PD31! It's also nice but the beam is really "ringy", which I'm not crazy about. I think I'm going to save my pennies, and get a Zebralight SC60w next.


----------



## mggm

My last purchase was a Fenix LD10 R4 that came shortly after getting my TA21.

LD10 R4 is for EDC and TA21 is for tactical purposes.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I wanted to mention my latest purchase made yesterday.....I got an Quark 18650 body from 4sevens because they are *DISCONTINUING* the 18650 body!! They said it didn't sell very well, and they had some issues with it not working with all their heads. I had this issue recently, but they fixed it. I love my 18650 body & love the lego-ability of the quark line, so I picked up another just because. Buy em quick before they're gone for good.

My most recent LED purchase though was the EagleTac M3C4 XM-L. I have a very large collection of lights (quarks, olights, fenix, zebralights, nitecore, lensers, and now eagletac,) and needed a dedicated monster thrower in a small form factor. I chose the ET over the competion because of the awesome UI and the multiple settings which includes a pretty low low for this type of light (5 lumens.) Great light!


----------



## :-)

4Sevens Maelstrom S12 Copper Edition





Because of the 800 lumens SST-90!


----------



## Bfunk3717

The last light I purchased was an Eagletac M2XC4 because I didn't have a big thrower and it was a decent deal in the CPFMP. 

I also recently bought a cheap-o ($9.50) DX focusable 1xAA light. Neat light, lots of throw and at the maximum zoom setting, the beam is the exact shape of the emitter (i.e. square). Cheaply made though. You get what you pay for.

I also ordered an XM-L P60 drop-in from Kaidomain, but 6 weeks later and it still hasn't arrived.


----------



## whistrot

My latest purchase was a Peak Eiger #6 Brass. It's a beautiful and solid light with a nice, floody beam.

I bought it because I like AAA lights for EDC and because it's my first brass light.


----------



## Glock27

ZebraLight SC60w It's the smallest & lightest 18650 production light on the market. Side control, excellent clip for EDC, efficient 3.7 Li-Ion only in a nice warm tint. My vote for light of the year!
G27


----------



## IMightBeWrong

Surefire E1B. I wanted a true SF light (READ AS: With a TIR lens and over 100 dollars) to show off and ended up finding it to be, for me, the perfect edc light. Bought a 12 battery bulk pack of SF batteries soon after getting it, too. I could marry my Backup.


----------



## think2x

I bought an EagleTac P100A2 neutral for a good friend because he needed a light has decent throw and runs on common batteries. Plus it gave me an excuse to buy another light.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Put together a FiveMega 18500 body with a Z44 bezel, a Z59 Clicky and 1x AW18500 cell with a Malkoff M61W. drop-in. Plenty of attractive light and very pocket friendly. Purchased all the bits in good second hand condition. For a softer beam, I simply attach an S/F FM34 Beamshaper. I like this set-up a lot and am thinking about a Peak K2 in brass with 4 modes and the optional 18500 body. It should have about the same 'heft'; I rather like weight of my 
S/F18500-M61W. and it's great in the pocket.


----------



## sassaquin

LensLight Mini with an aspherical lens. I haven't received it yet, so I have no feedback on it, but I have read a lot of positive reviews.

Maratac Copper AAA - this is probably the the most unique and beautiful light I have ever seen. The finish is mirror-like and the color is an orangy gold (nothing like brass) that reminds me of a sunset. This beauty is sitting pretty in my display case.


----------



## ranmcc

Deerelight XML. Upgraded. Great light. Flood. Flood. Flood. Goes a long way. I want to see all the yard and what's under my feet at night. No use for a throw. Not practical for much using those little spots of light.


----------



## BryDaddy

right before the site had its issue....i got a Fenix TK45 and an Olight SR91. i love them both!! but i use the fenix more, obviously cause the sr91 is HUGE.


----------



## PCS

A 4sevens MiniX. I needed something nice and small light that would fit in the inside pocket of my jacket, and I wanted to try an XM-L light.


----------



## theoldtoolbox

A few days before the site went down I talked myself out of a Preon Revo and picked up my second ITP EOS A3 Upgraded pocket light in black, an A3 Upgraded stainless model to keep it company, and the black & stainless A2 upgraded models for those days when I need a pocket light with extra run-time.

I recently purchased a Revo for my brother as his first intro to regulated LED lights and it's a great little light. I also own 3 different neutral & warm Quarks and LOVE them. I just couldn't justify spending the cost of BOTH ITP A3's on the Revo considering that it would only be used infrequently for seconds or minutes at a time.

But don't worry 4Sevens...I'll be back again with cash in hand whenever your next batch of warm or neutral tinted lights roll off the assembly line...just don't tell my wife!


----------



## monju123

Maratac AAA copper. Great output and cuter than a baby duck.


----------



## kwb1959

The first light I purchased was a Fenix L2D CE Q5. I gave this light to my wife's brother in the Philippines. I then purchased a Surefire L1 (newest version10/65), which I keep in the Yaris glove compartment. I also purchased another L1 for my son. The next purchase was a Malkoff drop-in for my friends Maglite 4D. I really needed a nice EDC, and after reading numerous reviews and opinions here on CPF, I decided on the 47's Quark AA Tactical R5. I really love this light. I carry it with me everywhere I go. Now I'm deciding on whether to purchase a Surefire G2X Pro or Tactical...


----------



## njet212

Just got new RRT-0 with infinite brightness. Actually I have said enough to myself to get more light, but this thing has infinite variable brightness using magnetic control and I don't own any similar lights.

Makes me curious with that UI and can't resist temptation.. So I made excuse to myself and get the new RRT-0


----------



## Mike89

TK40. Don't really need anymore lights after buying this one. It has everything I need and want in a light.


----------



## Markous

I had to get a new light to replace the lightly used TK40 i gave to my parents at x-mas.

So i went and bought the next best thing the TK35  also had to splurge and get 3 sets of 18650's to go with it (i don't want to be caught short handed) and the wf-139 charger.

Now i just have to figure out :thinking: what light to get so i can use the 70+ AA Energizer ultimate lithium's i bought to go with the TK40.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Markous, you link is not working.

Bill


----------



## dneedham

My "last" LED light was also my first light. I've been lurking on CPF for a few months and decided to get my feet wet with an ITP EOS A3, Upgraded, Cree R5, 96 Lumens.

Why this light? I've been reading, reading, reading, but am still deciding what I really want. Like the old carpentry adage of "measure twice, cut once", I prefer to educate myself and "buy once". I couldn't wait anymore though - I need a shiny new gadget. I'm not ready to spend a lot of money on bigger lights, but I knew I wanted an EDC so I started there. I compared the A3 against the 4Sevens Preon ReVO. The A3 was cheaper ($19 vs $47), had a few more lumens (96), and had good reviews on CPF.

I'm only considering AA and AAA lights. I also bought a pack of Eneloops to run it.

I'm quite happy with the A3 - it's tiny yet gives my 5D Brinkman incan beater a run for its money. Though I may still get a ReVO just for kicks. (Oops, I guess that's "educate once, buy twice"?


----------



## jgreen71

Just picked up a 4sevens miniX123 to keep my keys company ( possibly the best thing i have ever bought) & 4sevens Maelstrom S12 
Both very nice lights


----------



## Al

Fenix E05 ....
Just because ....


----------



## Teobaldo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ultrafire C1: It functioned well, but suddenly began to diminish the shine and one must give him a blow so that operate as corresponds. It should have somewhat loose, but as itself not the head is disarmed I cannot know what is (I am neither expert in electronics). [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Romisen RC-A4: Very good, is firm and small, lights enough. The unique bad thing is that only has Highly, Medium and Strobe (the Low way lacks him). But by the price I consider it a true gift. Soon the Tenergy charger will arrive me with batteries and I will see how is performed with them. Time ago that I want to enter the world of the RCR123.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I believe that I will buy another Romisen to replace the Ultrafire.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Both flashlights I bought them to replace the Fenix TA21, LD20 and LD10 that use in my bicycle, not because i they like not, but because in the event that they steal it me lose not so much money.[/FONT]


----------



## akajimmy

I just purchased a nitecore ife1. I like the adjustable ring and the bezel down clip. I needed an EDC, since I lost my PD20 and I gave my brother my 4 sevens quark AA2 tactical, I needed a new light.


----------



## Andrew M.

2 pk of newer Rebel led Maglite , Costco has the for $29 w. batteries. 1-2xAA mini and a 3xD cell MAG. The 2xAA mini is almost as good in output as my Fenix L2T. For the price they are a good buy , made in USA[emitter I guess is not] Keep the 3 D cell under the bed, still a good night stick.


----------



## surefire7

2 Fenix TK 15s-one for me, one for present to hubby.


----------



## jgreen71

HDS Rotary - Let the wait begin.


----------



## lighthaus

fenix TK35...Want to see if it can scorch the retinas of some pesky raccoons.


----------



## run4jc

Still waiting on a Mac's Customs Ti Tri EDC Neutral and an HDS Rotary - but just ordered a Zebralight SC30W. Why? Because I love the SC51W and SC60 that I already own, and wanted a REALLY small light with that same cool UI.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Jetbeam TC R2 - Because i've been bitten by the cool looking titanium bug...
Sunwayman VR10 - Same thing :thumbsup:

McGizmo AA Ti Pak - Even though I'm a CR123 fan, I do live in a hurricane prone area and should have a back up to my D10 Nitecores.


----------



## JimmyM

I bought a used LumaPower M1 Hunter (Rebel) from a fellow CPFer. I lost my original M1 Hunter (Cree) and just missed it so much. It was my favorite "go to" light. Dropped in a fresh AW protected 18650 and haven't looked back.


----------



## enki_ck

The last flashlight I received was the DQG Tiny AAA. Why did I "need" it. It was TINY. :devil:


----------



## Rat

In the last five weeks I have purchased in order.
1. Jetbeam RRT-0 Great light love it
2. Jetbeam RRT-3 My best thrower by far
3.ThruNite Scorpion Still waiting
4. Armytek Predator Like it a lot good little EDC thrower
5.Elektro lumens EDC-MCE WOW Best EDC (on the bigger side)
6.Elektro lumens EDC-XML On its way I just had to have it after I was so into the MCE.

I would just like to add that the Elektro lumens EDC-MCE is one of the best general lights I have ever owned. We do a lot of bush walking at night and I find that this light for it's size just lights up the track in front of you like day.  
I use this light and have my RRT-3 thrower hanging around my shoulder ready for when I need the thrower for drop bear spotting. It’s that good my wife is always asking to use the EL MCE so we end up fighting over it. So I told her I will order another one she agreed (sucker) and I ordered the XML instead lol.
 The wife just does not understand she keeps saying how many torches do you need? EL Blaster NG next just will need to wait awhile or I could end up single.


----------



## lasermax

hi all just to let you know this is the first time hear so a very awsome site well let's see about every month I have had the surefire bug sooo with this I have bought since of 2011 january a surefire e2dl febuary a surefire lx2 and now just ordered a surefire e1b backup wow its very catching to have this bug of flashlights I bought these because of walking home at night from work and yes I carry concealed to but it is nice to see the problem ahead of time but also I like to play with them in the dark to see the throw but thanks for all of your experince hear take care ye all


----------



## turbodieseli4i6

Surefire 6PX Tactical, I bought for a temporary weapon light. Not sure that i like it yet.


----------



## highcam

I last got a Legion II SST-50 and it is a really fantastic light. It has a unique user interface with a thumb rotating sleeve used to select the modes, and it also has 1000+ lumens output using 3 x 18650's. Absolutey awesome output.

The only drawback is that the manufacturer, Neofab, seems to be in major difficulties at the moment and is subject to attention in the jeers section.

That is a real pity because this light is exceptional in my view.


----------



## JeffInChi

Quark Turbo AAx2 with warm tint.

Why? I never had a warm tinted led light, and I wanted to see how close it was to the mags of my youth.

It's very close.


----------



## magicmanchris

Elektro Lumens "FireSword V." Why? Build quality seemed to be on high end. From what members posted about Wayne's lights seemed to be nothing but positive. I wanted to order his KONG-12, so I ordered the FireSword first just to get a true sample of his quality creations. The FireSword seemed like a nice dog walking light and it has met that need well. Only had it a week, and its a winner. Wayne's building my KONG-12 now, but will be using the XM-L LED's on mine. 
MagicMan


----------



## L.E.Diode

sunwayman m10r needed a new small edc you can never have to many


----------



## billbunton

Technically, I guess the last one was a Malkoff Wildcat. Why? Well, because I ordered a Hound Dog XM-L, and they sent me the Wildcat by mistake. I liked it, though, so I paid for it while they were sending me the HD XM-L


----------



## cxg231

Felix HL20 headlamp. I wanted a headlamp without a rear-mounted battery pack primarily for working under my car where the rear battery pack is in the way, but also for camping and other outdoor activities. And I wanted a AA powered light as all my EDC lights are 123A powered and I have a LOT of AA batteries lying around waiting to get used up! :sick2:


----------



## cmanley

I just got a Surefire C3 ha, a Mcclicky switch,and a Malkoff M61wll.It will be primarily a camping and hiking light.The color rendition and long runtime are just what I was looking for.


----------



## al93535

Last Friday UPS dropped of my 4sevens maelstrom G5, and I love it! I Got it because it uses an 18650, has excellent throw, very good output and manufactured by 4sevens. On Sunday I found a new EDC light, a streamlight pt 1aa, and I also like it a whole lot! Its the perfect size for me, and uses AA. 

Both are excellent lights and I am sure will get lots of use!


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Solar day*

Nothing since the SC50w+. Love the side clickie and the neutral tint.

Geoff


----------



## Waco

Last one was a Redline by Nebo. No reason to buy - it just was neat. Was actually looking for a signal mirror and the salesperson was showing the lignt to another customer. The other guy didn't buy, but I did.


----------



## BryDaddy

*Re: Solar day*

Olight SR91..............because its huge, and AWESOME!!!.........next month the SR90 will make its way to my home!!! then maybe this "firesword-V" i keep hearing about..........


----------



## motucandle

a maglite XL50, looked like a good deal at home depot. Why, I just love flashlights.


----------



## TexLight

HDS High CRI Clicky

Can't wait for High CRI Rotary


----------



## bedazzLED

*Re: Solar day*

HDS Rotary on order.
SureFire E2L AA Outdoorsman arrived and it is AWESOME!


----------



## al93535

Couldn't handle it! I ordered the 4sevens quark AA!! I think the anticipation of it in the mail is just as fun as when I get it. I ordered it because I really like 4sevens products, it will be a small EDC light, it has multiple modes and has just over 100 lumens!


----------



## Magnus1959

Bought a Gold E01 because I can't seem to remove the battery on my old purple E01. Still works but battery will die sometime. Found my way to the throne many a night, sniff.


----------



## Illuminator

IRIX II (gray) headlamps for emergency preparedness. I like the fact that all ICONs use regular AA batteries and this will come handy when I start using rechargeable batteries with solar powered charger.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog

Bought the Thrunite Scorpion 2 weeks ago waiting on it to come in.

I just love the beam, absolute perfect if you ask me. The settings although some find confusing I personally find them excellent.


----------



## Justin Loong

I just bought the Surefire G2X Pro last week and Fenix MC-10 a couple months ago.


----------



## angelofwar

cmanley said:


> I just got a Surefire C3 ha, a Mcclicky switch,and a Malkoff M61wll.It will be primarily a camping and hiking light.The color rendition and long runtime are just what I was looking for.



Looks like you took Seargent LED's advice! Excllent bomb-proof set-up!


----------



## Cruiser40

Just bought an Olight SR90. Wanted a very bright light for when I'm four wheeling.


----------



## bodhran

Fenix TK35. Bright and compact. Even though I don't need a bright light often, it's nice to have one. The TK40 I have is great but it's just a little to big.


----------



## cmanley

angelofwar said:


> Looks like you took Seargent LED's advice! Excllent bomb-proof set-up!



Yes, I have 5 Malkoff drop ins and love them all.


----------



## Blades

HDS Rotary on order.


----------



## EXO1000

Jetbeam RRT-0 from Flavio at BugOut. Been wanting one for the longest time. Hard to beat the CR123/AA option.


----------



## cicero

Energizer Rechargeable Battery LED Light. Just the bee's knee's for 87 year old grandma the next power out.


----------



## Numbers

SF Minimus. It's time, my first headlamp.


----------



## Thefo

HDS rotary on order but the last one I actually have in my possession is a Xeno G42 CW, I wanted an XPG thrower!


----------



## Flashlite Foy

It was an Solarforce L2 because they are currently out of L2Ps right now.

Foy


----------



## pighunt

Quark mini 123. Wanted a small light for hiking when not using a head lamp.


----------



## Infomaniac

Olight M21 Warrior, always wanted small and very bright torch (500lm) :thumbsup:


----------



## FenixTxM3

I just purchased a Fenix PD31. I liked the size and it features. This is a pretty bright light.


----------



## jollyrogr

M*g XL50 just because. Wanted to check it out. It's ok, but threw it in a drawer and will probably never carry it. It can't compete with my Quark


----------



## atbglenn

I purchased 2 Fenix's this week. A TK35 and a TK50. I felt the need since I haven't purchased a new light in 6 months!


----------



## MartinDWhite

TORCHLAB L3 TRIPLE XPG - THREE LEVEL DROP IN (3.0-9.5V) to go in a Malkoff MD2 host (with a little machining....)


----------



## BigBluefish

Just purchased a LNIB SureFire L4 to try out as an EDC-able "tactical light" and a LNIB Q5 NDI, as a backup to my R2 NDI.


----------



## luceat lux vestra

Quark AAx2 tactical for edc.


----------



## luceat lux vestra

Quark AAx2 tactical for EDC.


----------



## angelofwar

BigBluefish said:


> Just purchased a LNIB SureFire L4 to try out as an EDC-able "tactical light" and a LNIB Q5 NDI, as a backup to my R2 NDI.


 
Owning an L4 should be a requirement for "SF Junkie" status. If it's the older Lux-V version, you can run it on 1 RCR123 and have a "TW4". Not the best EDC due to runtime, but, it's an excellent First Responder/EMS/LEO light, when you need alot of light, and you need it now.


----------



## slowbra01

Jetbeam IIIm R5. I had a minimaglite LED that i lost months ago. So i ordered a Streamlight microstream only for the alkaline battery to leak and make removing the tail nearly impossible - i had to use pliers to break the threads free and left deep scars on the light. Tried to clean out the junk, put in a new battery, and light won't function. I wonder if it can still be fixed?

So instead of buying another crappy light, i decided i need to bite the bullet and get myself a good light. Saw a picture of the jetbeam and instantly fell in love with it.

Now i have a few more lights lined up that i want to buy. Having an addictive personality sucks!


----------



## BRO

Received my Surefire E1B yesterday. I am enjoying it and that is why I bought it. Don't really need it but I read a post (someone lost theirs) and it reminded me that I always wanted one and then my addiction kicked in. Now that I have it. I believe I will be using it more than I thought I would and for sure it is going in my brief case/ EDC bag, nice light.


----------



## mrlysle

Well, in the last month, I got a Fenix LD01 in SS, a Fenix PD31 because I didn't have any 18650 lights, and yesterday I ordered a Zebralight SC60w, partly because it's also 18650, and partly because I really like my SC51. I really like that PD31 except for the "ringy" beam, but I got some of phaserburn's diffusion film coming that should make the beam really sweet! The LD01 is machined and finished very well, and has more than enough output for a AAA "keychain" light, but I don't care for the M/L/H UI. I prefer the L/M/H interface of my Illumina Ti CA1. Now I'm looking real hard at the ET T20C2 MkII, the Armytek Predator, and I will get an HDS rotary to keep my 170 clicky company! (gots to save lots of pennies first!) lol


----------



## Monocrom

slowbra01 said:


> Jetbeam IIIm R5. I had a minimaglite LED that i lost months ago. So i ordered a Streamlight microstream only for the alkaline battery to leak and make removing the tail nearly impossible - i had to use pliers to break the threads free and left deep scars on the light. Tried to clean out the junk, put in a new battery, and light won't function. I wonder if it can still be fixed?
> 
> So instead of buying another crappy light, i decided i need to bite the bullet and get myself a good light. Saw a picture of the jetbeam and instantly fell in love with it.
> 
> Now i have a few more lights lined up that i want to buy. Having an addictive personality sucks!


 
Streamlight makes some good lights. Don't blame the light. You made a very common mistake. While it's nice to have the option of using alkaline batteries in an emergency, in AAA or AA lights; for day-to-day it's best to use rechargeable cells. Best ones are Duracell "white tops" which are made in Japan. They're re-branded Eneloops. (Eneloops can sometimes be hard to find, depending where you live. It's generally easier to find the "white tops." Avoid Duracell "black tops" which aren't as good. Just look for the white all around the nipple of the rechargeable battery.)

A good AA and AAA charger shouldn't be hard to find. Avoid the 15 minute fast-chargers out there. One that charges overnight is the best way to go. In the long run, the batteries and charger will pay for themselves.

As for primaries, you can use Energizer E2 lithium AA or AAA cells in quite a few lights. Besides being brighter with longer runtimes, there's a HUGE added advantage. Lithiums don't leak. 

Only use alkies in an emergency, if you can't get any better type of battery to put in your light. And never store a light with alkies in it. Hope this helped.


----------



## angelofwar

VERY sound advice from monocrom!

Alkies Leak, Alkies Leak, Alkies Leak!


----------



## slowbra01

although the microstream is scratched up, is there still any way of fixing it even after the alkaline batt leaked inside?


----------



## ch4man

my last light is a sf 6p incan

why, well i didnt have one yet and i needed a place to put my kx4 head untill i get a malkof


----------



## motherfletcher

last purchase (have not received it yet) was a D10 with ramping UI


1. because i can
2. early bday pressie hehe


----------



## zane2002

My last purchase was a iTP A1 EOS because I wanted a key chain light with multiple mode or power that used 1 CR123 battery. I chose to get the iTP because I also have the A2 and A3 EOS and figured I would add to that lineup.


----------



## Monocrom

slowbra01 said:


> although the microstream is scratched up, is there still any way of fixing it even after the alkaline batt leaked inside?


 
If it was a rather bad leak, you're better off getting another microstream. Some guys have had that happen with very expensive lights.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Surefire Z2. 

It was calling me.


----------



## StageofHistory

Maglite XL-100... Bought for the ease of setting and remembering my chosen brightness setting. Surprised how much I like it! It's become my all-ways-on-me EDC... Great forums, by the way.


----------



## ravens70

For me my Pelican 8060. I am in the law enforcement field and use it for work and home. Love the rechargeable battery, long run time, grenade texturing, and the ability to use C batteries if in a pinch, just to name a few. My ed2l wasn't my last purchase but sure is worth mentioning as my backup light at work.


----------



## schurtjl

Surefire LX2 and St. Minimus.

Surefire because I already had one and was so impressed, I purchased another one as a gift for my father. He loves it. The St. Minimus because I got tired of the switching mechanism for a black diamond headlamp that you had to go through several settings to maybe get the one you wanted. The UI of the St. Minimus is great, one knob to twist to go from 1 to 100 lumens, I love it.


----------



## frogamic

Fenix PD31, because I found out there are only 4000 of them and it runs on 18650s


----------



## Badka2ma

New SF 6PX Pro.

Because I got it cheap, $50 Shipped NIP. Even though I have brighter and nicer lights, Surefire makes a great product that you can rely on... (I hope the clicky switch works)


----------



## dumb4ever

Purchased Jetbeam RRT0-R5 recently, looking for another to purchase as a gift


----------



## cool4light

Fenix LD25, wanted to try out a neutral white flashlight.


----------



## cave dave

Zebralight SC60w because I wasn't happy how long the 18650 tube made the Quark and I like the ZL UI on my ZL headlamps. 

Other reasons:
- Small and bright. This is now my brightest light!
- Should make a decent bicycle light with a lockblock.
- Almost the same size as my recently sold HDS 170 using a single CR123.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the 47's Quark MiNi 123, S2 edition. This light was on my wishlist for a long time and I really like my MiNi AA a lot as well. Wanted to try this one out. I also got a great yearly review at work and wanted to give myself a present :thumbsup:


----------



## wattzup

Well, being that I'm cheapskate my latest purchases were two 1w engergizers on clearance at Target but today I also ordered a Fenix EO1 since I seem to have an abundance of AAA batteries gathering dust.


----------



## angelofwar

Well, not "purchased", but I just traded a second E2L-AA I had for an LX2. Why? Even though I believe the E2L-AA to be more "useful" all around, having a new SF that you don't have yet is always better than having two of the same model. 

The only SF models I have yet to own , in one variation or another, are (I leave "special lights" out, i.e. weapon lights, etc.), is a Beast, 9N, 8A/X, Dominator, Titan, A2Z, Stratum. I think that's it??? ...that's only 7 of SF's basic models. Oh, and the L7...make that 8.


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> The only SF models I have yet to own , in one variation or another, are (I leave "special lights" out, i.e. weapon lights, etc.), is a Beast, 9N, 8A/X, Dominator, Titan, A2Z, Stratum. I think that's it??? ...that's only 7 of SF's basic models. Oh, and the L7...make that 8.



Ironically, the two hardest to find would be the first and last ones on your list. I seem to recall only one CPF Regular using an L7 on a daily basis.


----------



## :)>

Fenix E05 to replace the Preon Revo on my keychain. I still love the Revo but found that I rarely used the lowest level or the highest level and did not like always cycling past the low level. 

While I only just received it, the E05 seems to be the ticket with a great floody beam that reaches surprisingly far. 

I still have a Revo in my wallet because I like knowing that I have a solid 40 plus hours of light available to me when I want it.

I do wish that the Revo memorized the last level... it would be perfect for me then... it is pretty close to perfect now.


----------



## glazer1972

Surefire 6PL with 80 Lumen Head and clicky cap. Great price.


----------



## Lee1959

Last light of any type, it was an LED, I purchased was in Sept. last year. It was a Preon II. The reason I purchased it was because I have been waiting for that basic light for a long time. It replaced my Streamlight Stylus Pro and Inova T1 for EDC. It combined the size of the Stylus Pro with a very reasonable high output option, wihtout being too bright which becomes problematic in some of todays lights.

Best of both worlds in the best carry size, its perfect and I do not foresee besides replacing a light that break, needing anything else.


----------



## okent

Fenix TK45.
Bought it for a springbreak trip to Carlsbad Caverns last week based on what I have read here and it was a major hit.
Runs off AA batteries and is a light sword in my opinion.
It's my 3rd Fenix light and they have earned my loyalty.
It has now replaced my bedside 4D MagLite.


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, the two hardest to find would be the first and last ones on your list. I seem to recall only one CPF Regular using an L7 on a daily basis.


 
Yeah, and with the B90's being discontinued, it looks to be even les of a chance I will ever own one. Glad I stocked up on B65's (for $3 a piece, who wouldn't?), and should be set for about 5-6 years. Hopefully their will be a replacement coming around for these (even if aftermarket)...otherwise, I'll have alot of A14/AN14's laying around.


----------



## think2x

I just bought a turn key MD2 because it was 20% off.


----------



## BWX

I got a TK45 while CPF was down.. I just got a nice mount to mount it to handlebars on my mtb. 
It isn't nearly as heavy as I thought it would be either (the TK45), and it is as bright as I could ever want a bike light to be. Check it out! This works perfectly.
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=229&zenid=4gbe4rs8p7r06u97gfhr916kh4






...




...




...




...




...




...




...


----------



## srfreddy

Thats a sweet setup, BWX.


----------



## BWX

srfreddy said:


> Thats a sweet setup, BWX.


 
Thanks!! And that mount only weighs in at 56g and the twofish block rubber connectors aren't very heavy either- Not that anyone using a TK45 is worried about weight, LOL.
I have seen some posts on different forums asking how to attach a TK45 to a bike- I think I got lucky when I bought that mount, it is perfect.


----------



## monju123

Zebralight H31CW from High Mountain Outfitters, the only place that I could find that had them in stock. Just bought a new old house (40 years old) and I will be spending a lot of time in the attic with electrical work, so I bought my 1st headlamp. Hope ZL makes as great light as seems to be the prevailing attitude on this forum. Based on the quality of info gleaned from here in the past, I'm not very worried.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Bought a Nailbender XP-G 1-mode Q2 3000K 7A3 (90 minimum CRI) Drop-in for my new Z2.

OMG beam and tint heaven


----------



## okent

BWX said:


> I got a TK45 while CPF was down.. I just got a nice mount to mount it to handlebars on my mtb.
> It isn't nearly as heavy as I thought it would be either (the TK45), and it is as bright as I could ever want a bike light to be.



How stable is this setup? I have the light and love it.


----------



## bondr006

ZebraLight SC60 because I was so impressed with my ZL SC51. I love my ZebraLights.


----------



## HIDblue

Thrunite Neutron 1C since I was looking for a single CR123 light with a nice floody beam.


----------



## BWX

okent said:


> How stable is this setup? I have the light and love it.



I just rode it four miles in about 38F.. like 30 minutes ago. It was solid as a rock, and I didn't use any innertube rubber or anything.. I'm impressed with it.


----------



## AIRASSAULT18B

A load of Fenix E01 to give to family members so they can get a taste of a decent light for their keychain & to understand why I buy multiple lights . Also to show the usefulness of having multiple lights and you are not a hoarder just because you have more then one of each type.


----------



## goose2283

The last complete light I bought was an iTP EOS A3 XP-G, which I EDC on a lanyard around my neck. The last piece of a light I bought was a warm white single-mode P60 drop-in for my L2 host. Can't wait to get that one!


----------



## lightmyway

Xeno G42 neutral. 
I wanted a light with good throw and large hotspot,It lives up to the advertised Massive throw,a very useful outdoor light.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A ZebraLight SC60W. It was love at first light! I purchased this flashlight simply because my SC30W. is so reliable and the performance, beam pattern and wonderful fit and finish of such a high standard I had to have one: This is one beautiful 'light in an attractive light bronze finish; for US $79.00 with free China post (10 days to Australia, not bad,) this would have to be the best value Flashlight ever.

The tint is a stated 4,200K, it may be slightly warmer than that but not by much - for me, perfect. Very similar to Malkoff W versions. Huge hot-spot, great flood, very good UI. There is no down side to this 'light however, it wont take my AW 2,600mAh.Cell; it will take the rather large and fairly long Trustfire True 2,400mAh. Cell very snugly indeed. I couldn't be happier!

This SC60W. has a switch that is so quiet, it reminds me of the GET SMART episode where Jimmy Valentine tells Max "...you have to listen with your fingers, Max..." (Remember that?) This a lovely floody light and it is in the pocket right now - not for the cabinet this baby, it's far too good.


----------



## Ping Pong

An iTP SA2 Eluma just came today to replace my Fenix LD20 (never really liked the UI). But the iTP is simple, like me.


----------



## madcat816

Quark 123 Tactical S2 finally came..

And was worth the wait, nice large hotspot for an edc light, throws surprisingly far. Only drawback is bezel up clip carry, but will get used to that.


----------



## c southers

a1 eos got it four edc


----------



## Bwana

SF 3P ....just had to have it


----------



## srfreddy

Bwana said:


> SF 3P ....just had to have it


 
Oh, so you finally got one.... Good job!


----------



## lpd226

My last purchase was the Jetbeam rrt-0 r5. Reason was I just bought the Jetbeam jet III M r5 a week earlier and loved it. Reason I bought the Jet III M was the torture test vid I saw on youtube (which is AWESOME!). Also bought the jet III M with pressure rig for my cousin who ships out to afghanistan next month so he can mount it to his m249 :devil:.


----------



## Boominster

Zebralight H31. To upgrade my head light from a Princeton. Also my first single cell light.

Next one a Fenix TK35. Have to see what xm-l is about!

Why overall? Rapidly developing technology, quality, utility, choice, It's just too tempting!


----------



## justlux

Armytek Predator. I bought it for my boyfriend.


----------



## jacktheclipper

Got another iTP A3 upgrade (R5) to replace one that I lost and some 3 volt AA primaries for my UniqueFire SS-A1 . ( And man is it bright now ! )


----------



## Muad Dib

Fenix TK35, I live up in far northwestern WI, deep in the woods, I like a powerful beam and thought I'd give it a shot. It hasn't disappointed.


----------



## BWX

Just bought a Quark AA S2, a Quark AA-2 Body, and a Fenix E05 R2. 

My ZL H501 is dying (for the 5th time) so the Quark AA S2 will kind of fill the 1aa role. 

I was going to order that angle prism for the quark but they (4sevens) were out of stock. Getting the aa2 body will allow me to transform the AA S2 into an LD20 type of light (but an S2) if needed. Pretty good deal for an extra $20. 

Why the E05? What the hell, why not, I was putting in an order anyway- I'll give it to my mom for her purse or keychain.


----------



## chaoss

Zebralight SC51w because it will fulfill many of my EDC requirements in a light.


----------



## Leoht

I purchased a Olight SR90 Intimidator, Because i could not resist the urge any longer.:naughty:


----------



## mrpink

getting an ITP-A3-EOS in blue for my keys to replace my fenix eo1 and im getting a fenix E21 for another 2 XAA led as a back up.


----------



## Raybo

Lumapower MT-E Mentor.............why do you ask?


----------



## robertrock

My latest was a Fenix PD20. I lost my beloved Novatac 120P and I've got all these CR123's to use. Got the 123's cheap at BatteryJunction.


----------



## lpd226

lpd226 said:


> My last purchase was the Jetbeam rrt-0 r5. Reason was I just bought the Jetbeam jet III M r5 a week earlier and loved it. Reason I bought the Jet III M was the torture test vid I saw on youtube (which is AWESOME!). Also bought the jet III M with pressure rig for my cousin who ships out to afghanistan next month so he can mount it to his m249 :devil:.


 
Well since this post it has changed lol. Just purchased an extermely hard to find (trust me I looked everywhere) Fenix pd31 special edition. Only place I could find it was lighthound and after mine it still showed stock. If you want a ltd edition light at a great price this is it. Now i just gotta race my wife to the mailbox everyday so she doesn't find out.


----------



## RonReagan

Jetbeam RRT-0 for when I need more specific levels of light and a Surefire G2X Pro for a good solid truck light with a plastic body to help with the cold temps.


----------



## drillbit

Yezl Z1X, because I like 18650 lights, and this one has an XM-L in it.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A VME Head to transform a Surefire E2e - Z57 into a dog-walker with a Malkoff M61L (175 Lumens). The E2e will arrive this week, I hope.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

An Icon Modus because it was on sale for cheap and always wanted to check one out and now I'm kicking myself. My little girl doesn't even want to be seen with it! It's hideous! ...and so... so... mediocre... Oh well... It's different... I'll give it that...

Shao


----------



## tmackie

Today I bought a ThruNite Neutron 2AA Cree XM-L at GoingGear.com's Brick & Mortar store. The guys there are super helpful!!

For anyone looking they also have the 4Sevens Deep Pocket Clips in stock - I grabbed 2 for my 123^2 Turbo and 123^2 Tactical head on 18650 body


----------



## jorn

Zebralight SC50w+ 
Because it supports 14500, neutral, has a really high frequency pwm , and it's on sale


----------



## srfreddy

jorn said:


> Zebralight SC50w+
> Because it supports 14500, neutral, has a really high frequency pwm , and it's on sale


 
where?


----------



## kwk1

Just ordered an iTP A3 EOS R5 Titanium Upgrade.
I figured I needed something for my keychain as I'm only
just started in this LED Disease. So what the hell, titanium to boot. :devil:


----------



## Forward_clicky

Just purchased and am waiting for a Streamlight Polytac (should be here tomorrow).
I read the thread about a good torch to keep in the car and found a good deal on one.
Just might buy another to keep in wifeys car too.
Cant beat 15 yr. shelf life for those cr123s.


----------



## jorn

srfreddy said:


> where?


 
http://www.zebralight.com/
Seems like they are dumping the xp-e stuff


----------



## kbeck76

An ITP A3 EOS Upgrade edition for EDC for me and a Streamlight Nano for my wife. I also bought a Fenix E01 as a gift.


----------



## Cigarman

Strangely enough, A Trustfire X6. What a monster. Super huge heat sink and massive handle. Eye searingly bright SST-90 on 3x18650s. Using AW cells of course. For the cash this thing is one of those "WTF is that thing??" lights. Got to say for a CN/HK light its pretty darn nicely built.


----------



## Markous

Pre-ordered a TK21 today cause i have 2 extra pairs of 18650's that the TK35 doesn't use, they need to work too!

That much light from that size of light can't wait to see it in a couple weeks.


----------



## Illuminator

Icon Rogue 1 because it just looks so sexy.


----------



## ledlensert7

led lenser T7 - £21 off of ebay brand new! as a replacement for my old lenser.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog

I know I have been a flashaholic for awhile now, i own many many lights.

But yesterday I became a True Flashaholic, I purchased a Thrunite Scorpion and before the dam thing came in the mail (I still dont have it) I purchased a Armytek Predator.

Two expensive lights ordered at the same time, oh lordy, now just to get these before my family rants on my spent money


----------



## azzid

I've been waiting for my HDS 170T(cerakote fde) since last week, a pre-ordered HDS high cri plus and a I.R. clicky is also on the way. I was fighting the urge to get a new light till those 3 HDS lights arrives but the force was strong and i bought a surefire e2l aa yesterday which is my first surefire light lol. To my surprise i was satisfied with the surefire even though it's got only 80lumens of output. Build quality and finish is really topnotch and near flawless. Now i know why a lot of people love surefire lights.:twothumbs


----------



## bondr006

Just got my EDC Tactical 200 lumen today. I have a Rotary 200 coming but couldn't wait, so this happened in the mean time to ease the wait. Oh what a light!


----------



## monju123

Zebralight SC51W for EDC, because I was so blown away by my 1st ZL, the H31. Fabulous lights.


----------



## JS_280

4 Sevens Mini-123 XML 
ZL H51Fw


----------



## atbglenn

A Zebralight H501 headlight because I needed a flood without a hotspot for closeup work. Fits my needs perfectly


----------



## bondr006

Nitecore D11.2 and EX11.2 today for the great UI that they finally returned to. Ramping with instant high and instant low.


----------



## Raybo

Lumapower Mentor and it's exactly what I wanted!

I have way to many small lights.:thumbsdow


----------



## pnwoutdoors

A *Quad XP-G 4.2A LED drop-in by VanIsleDSM*, to explore the limits of one-cell output in a SolarForce L2 18650-P host. Not a bad way to go. Amazingly bright, and being a 2-mode (L-H) it allows for long use on walks as well as high-output temporary use. Compared to my first XP-G R4 single drop-in, it's like night and day. Of course, it'll practically set my leg on fire if it turns on in the pocket, but that's a small price to pay.


----------



## bodhran

An UltraFire 501B. My first mod, with a 3 mode 1.4A driver and XP-G High CRI emitter.


----------



## mvyrmnd

This

why? :devil:


----------



## DRoc

A few more C2's...right now one has a Nailbender XR-E R2 2.8-6V, 1.0A, single level, w/ smooth reflector.
I use it mainly at work, as I work in dark areas and often have to see or show a co-worker something. Thing throws like mad in a P60 type format.


----------



## azzid

The last led light i got:
HDS 170t cerakote and ordered a couple of lights from tacticalhid(g42 and e03) to test them out.

Why? Because I'm a flashaholic:naughty:


----------



## aivn

Fenix PD31 -- a couple from a local store :naughty:
Now I am waiting for these 18650 to load


----------



## chaoss

That would be the Nitecore EX11.2 because it should fit very well into the EDC rotation.


----------



## cerbie

Little Dorcy AA lanterns. Because they're nice to have...and that if the rumored Nichia-equipped HDS rotary becomes reality, I would regret spending any significant sum on anything else.

Now back to lurking...


----------



## wellu

3 lights in last month. 
Shiningbeam S-Mini NW. Because I needed one.
4Sevens 18650 + 123 Turbo head + flat tail. Because I wanted one. 
ITP A3 Eos upgrade. Because I still had some extra money.

So now I'm good for cool tint, neutral tint and EDC. So I Still have a room for warm one. Armytek, how ´bout that Predator in WW?


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just received a fresh new D11.2. Sweet light. And then today I couldn't pass up for $5 a little "SwissTool" plier thing with button cell light.

Geoff


----------



## mrlysle

Got an EagleTac T20C2 MK II because I wanted an XM-L, and the ET's have all those extra modules you can get. So I got the XR-E drop-in for throw, the Neutral drop-in, and now they have an updated high output XM-L T6 drop-in that's even brighter than the original so I ordered that one too. Should have it to try out on Monday! Yea! :devil:


----------



## AlPal

Just put in my order for the Jetbeam RRT-0. I really like the variable brightness control ring. I have the Sunwayman V10R with the same control, but I've heard the Jetbeam is even brighter. I hope more manufacturers will include this feature on their lights.


----------



## jbrett14

Within the last couple weeks, a Zebralight H501 & two ITP A3's

Why: Because all you guys are a bad influence. 

And if I keep hanging around, I'm sure one of you guys will convince me to buy the Fenix TK35 even though I already have the TK30 and even though I hate the switch location on the TK35. But it's light output is so so beautiful, as if it's drawing me in. You guys are sick and I love it. I need help. Nobody in my house understands my love for lights. Now if only I had the $ for them.


----------



## Raybo

LumaPower Mentor (1,2 or 3 C cells)

Why not?


----------



## RIX TUX

STREAMLIGHT POLYTAC HP LED IN YELLOW.......IT FEELS JUST RIGHT IN YOUR HAND, NOT TOO COLD IN WINTER, AND HAS A NICE BRIGHT WHITE THROW. ......WISH IT WAS MADE IN ORANGE, THEN I WOULD HAVE TWO.


----------



## Xacto

Surefire G2L (P60L) in OD
Thrunite Scorpion






Selfmade birthday present, exactly delivered today, 9th of april.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## woodentsick

Ordered an HDS EDC Tactical 120 lumen yesterday! It will be my first HDS light... I bought it to experience first-hand all the positive talk about these lights, and also because I want the versatility and tank-like durability HDS offers 

Woodentsick

Edit: Returned because I realized I didn't like the light/want it. Ordered a Malkoff instead


----------



## angelofwar

An old school Surefire KL2 for my M3. Why? Cause this one is nearly mint, they are hard as hell to find, and are a rare part of Surefires history...Plus it'll go real good with my Laser Products M3, being one of the first one's made.


----------



## popedandy

Jetbeam RRT-0 because I like the variable brightness, the output with the 123, the beam pattern, and the option of using AAs. At least that's what I tell myself. The real reason is probably that I watch too many goinggear flashlight reviews late at night and the Jetbeam looked too good to pass up. Whatever the real reason, I'm glad I got it.


----------



## DaveyJones

Olight T-10 s2
my first cr123a light and current edc carry, aside a leatherman serac s1 AAA.

after edc'ing the s1 i found it insufficient and decided to rethink my edc a bit.
i decided on a combination of a sc 123 and sc AAA. i saw a good deal on the olight,
and though it is not my first choice (the quark123 is), it was available and the price was right.
(30 euros incl shipping, not a bad deal on ebay)


----------



## BigBird_57

I purchased a second pair of the Solarforce L2 XM-L T6 cree led 820Lms Flashlightw/Pouch on ebay. I am the owner of two Surefire lights, a 6P and an Aviator A2 LED with the blue low power leds. I was looking to experiment with the Cree lamps. I have been pleased with the 320 lumen Cree lamp that I am using in the 6P.. These make the 65 lumen Surefire LED look dim. I gave the Solarforce lights as a gift. My sons were so amazed I ordered two more. One for me and a spare. Looks like I am hooked.


----------



## roadkill1109

The recent light i purchased was the Trustfire F25, i got it coz:

1. it's cheap
2. its SS so cool looking
3. runs great on a 14500 (300+ lumens)
4. did i mention its cheap?







Future plans for purchase:

Fenix TK35 - reason: I have too many EDC's, time for something in the 800 and up lumen range





Jetbeam BC40 - reason: If the review of this one is better than that of the TK35, i'll get this one, for one it's 30 dollars cheaper, and its a JETBEAM! (Though i find it a bit long though, hard to keep this in your pants pocket. hehehe...)


----------



## shomie911

Mac's SST-50 EDC Al 6500K 2.8A, is there any need for an explanation? :devil:


----------



## woodrow

Fenix TK50. I love the thought of Super Long runtimes without the need for special cells. I like the controls...same as my TK45 and I wanted a thrower...without just a narrow spot. Using it outside tonight, I easilly lit up a house at 300 yards. My 700+L tk45 could not do that!


----------



## afdk

woodrow said:


> Fenix TK50. I love the thought of Super Long runtimes without the need for special cells. I like the controls...same as my TK45 and I wanted a thrower...without just a narrow spot. Using it outside tonight, I easilly lit up a house at 300 yards. My 700+L tk45 could not do that!



Sounds like a nice light woodrow! Those larger cells lights have their place. I still love my Pelican 9410, it runs a long time.


----------



## RBWNY

For me, it was the NiteCore IFE2 with the very cool control ring and the ability to have brightness anywhere from less than 1 lumen up to 335! A bit pricey... but worth it I think.


----------



## Warp

Mag-lite XL100 because I was roaming around Target while my wife looked at shoes next door and it looked like a neat little regular use nightstand light. It didn't have a price tag on it, though. If it did I probably would have left it on the shelf. Oh well...first new light in over a year. (serious)


----------



## Lightman2

I have just bought a 4Sevens Mini 123 (not the X version) to see what this brand of light is like however at present my EDC and one I use heaps is the Photon Rex rechargeable which is really neat and bright.


----------



## lumenhunter

My last light I bought was the Eagletac M3C4 triple XM-L. I already have the single version and I wanted a light with more flood.


----------



## BigBluefish

angelofwar said:


> Owning an L4 should be a requirement for "SF Junkie" status. If it's the older Lux-V version, you can run it on 1 RCR123 and have a "TW4". Not the best EDC due to runtime, but, it's an excellent First Responder/EMS/LEO light, when you need alot of light, and you need it now.



The L4 is the newer SSC version. This is a great light. Much brighter than the 120 lumen rating, probably closer to 180-190. Really good throw for an SSC light, very nice beam (much better than my TIR lights, most all of which I have sold) and I lucked out with a great tint - snow white. What I like about this for its intended purpose is its slim size, like an E2E, and its simplicity: one level, BRIGHT, all the time. And good enough runtime. And, it's one of those lights you can give to your non-falshaholic buddies and he won't get lost in the UI. Just great.


----------



## klamp

Surefire C2 Centurion with KL3 gen 1 back in 2003. Still going strong. Probably one of the best investments for anyone in the military.


----------



## al93535

When first reading this forum I thought to myself, wow these guys spend alot of money and are crazy. I do believe I finally joined everyone with my latest purchase: an HDS ra clicky 170! It looks like the perfect Edc light, all the features I need, brightness and runtimes as well as running on a 16340!! 

In the recent months I have purchased in order: 
Various led lights, mag lights, spot lights
Coleman max from walmart
From dx aurora ssc p-7 on an 18650; this light started my addiction even though I didn't realize it at the time.
Ultrafire c1 from Lighthound
4sevens g5 
Streamlight pt 1aa
4sevens quark aa regular UI on a 14500
4sevens minix
Finally an HDS systems ra clicky executive 170

I'm addicted, but I must thank you all for the wealth of information available here!!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

OK, I just bought a Surefire G2X.. the price was right and I wanted to check it out... It's pretty neat... I like the feel of the light... I'm wondering about the Pro model now...


----------



## think2x

Jetbeam BC40

Why? 830 "pure white" Lumens for $62.50 and I was missing something with decent throw.


----------



## oFUNGUSo

i just got a romisen RC-3

i know......its not as cool and insane bright as a lot of better options.....but i mostly wanted to try something out before i decide if i want to buy an expensive cree led light that uses cr123. ive been playing with it today.....and a guy at worked walked by with the fenix something or other.....and im sold. already looking for my next light.


----------



## Warp

EagleTac T20C2 XM-L T6. It has been added to my already substantial EDC loadout. I basically only wear pants/shorts with cargo pockets now, so the room is there. 580 ANSI lumens, in my pocket...what's not to like?

Zebralight SC51w. My first/currently only 1xAA light and my only neutral/warm LED. (just ordered, is still in the mail). I will attempt to cram it into a pocket somewhere as well to add to my EDC. Worse case is it will become part of my carry when traveling (for AA battery availability, just in case) and it will make a great pocket light when I have to dress up and can't get away with my kaki cargo pants/shorts


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I havent really bought any lights, but I've been buying up a ton of drop-ins. I traded for yet another C2 to host my new dropins: Nailbender High CRI , Kerberos high CRI triple, and a TorchLab neutral triple.


----------



## yowzer

I ordered a Thrunite Catapult with a neutral white XM-L the other day. Was considering a couple of big bright throwers, but stumbling across a store offering it in a neutral LED sealed the deal.


----------



## CaNo

al93535 said:


> When first reading this forum I thought to myself, wow these guys spend alot of money and are crazy. I do believe I finally joined everyone with my latest purchase: an HDS ra clicky 170! It looks like the perfect Edc light, all the features I need, brightness and runtimes as well as running on a 16340!!
> 
> In the recent months I have purchased in order:
> Various led lights, mag lights, spot lights
> Coleman max from walmart
> From dx aurora ssc p-7 on an 18650; this light started my addiction even though I didn't realize it at the time.
> Ultrafire c1 from Lighthound
> 4sevens g5
> Streamlight pt 1aa
> 4sevens quark aa regular UI on a 14500
> 4sevens minix
> Finally an HDS systems ra clicky executive 170
> 
> I'm addicted, but I must thank you all for the wealth of information available here!!



You're welcome! I think of buying flashlights like this:

1. It is a good investment. Especially in an emergency.
2. I am using my money on something that is not illegal or a hazard to my health (unless you go around blinding people with your torch).
3. The resale value is very high, especially with limited editions, HDS/Ra lights, etc. And can sometimes even be sold for 100%+ of what you paid for it depending on the light.
4. Since the resale value is so great, if I ever need money, I can just sell a light, and I would not have lost a cent, and I would not have spent it on something useless that I am "stuck" with.
5. If you ever find yourself tired of a light, someone is always willing to trade their light for yours.
6. You will always have a "WOW" factor from non-flashaholics.

And the list goes on...


----------



## RonReagan

Dereelight DBS V3 with R2 pill and an aspheric lenses. Wanted a compact thrower and boy does this thing go far out. It's no DEFT, but it works for me. I also like the modular design of replacing led pills.


----------



## mdpvs7

Just got an Olight SR-90 last week - wanted a new toy to light up the fields around my house at night. Also really like the side switch, instant-on to full brightness (compared to HID) and Polarion-like battery status indicator.


----------



## Boris

think2x said:


> Jetbeam BC40
> 
> Why? 830 "pure white" Lumens for $62.50 and I was missing something with decent throw.



I´m feeling tempted.

My last purchase was a Jetbeam RRT-0, because of it´s variable brightness, and been able to use AA in case of emergency... i also like the looks of it..


----------



## bondr006

Just got a great deal on a brand new unopened in box Surefire G2X Pro. They sell for $95.00 now, and I got it for $60.00 over in the MP. I have been wanting one, but pretty much decided after the huge price increase that I wouldn't be getting one. It is a very nice light, and I'm really happy I got the opportunity to get one. I am also working on getting one of the original R2 Ramping NiteCore D10's right now as we speak. Wish me luck.


----------



## mrlysle

Just got a Jetbeam RRT-0 XR-E neutral from over on the Marketplace. Not here yet but I wanted it. Bought a Nitecore IFE1 a couple weeks ago, so I'm wanting to try some of these new variable output offerings and see whose I like the best. Ordered a Sunwayman V10R Ti with the Ti AA extender also. That will give me a Nitecore, Jetbeam, and Sunwayman, all with the variable control ring. Anxious to see whose implimentation I like the best. When the HDS rotarys are finally available readily, I'm jumping on one of those to go with my 170t clicky!


----------



## Johnny Lightyear

Jetbeam BC-40. Although it hasn't been delivered yet. Just ordered it last night.


----------



## Johnny Lightyear

Sorry, didn't read the entire question. The "why". Only have EDC flashlights now and wanted/needed something with a little oomph to keep around the house!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Actually not a complete 'light! Snagged one of the last Cryos Cooling Bezels from Oveready and shall install it on a new (old stock) S/F 6P with a Malkoff/McClichy Tail, and an M61W. (until I can get my hands on a warm M91.)

I saw the 6P - Cryos setup on the 'Cryos Cooling Bezel' thread and had to have one. There are some fantastic looking lights on the thread along with some rather bizzare constructions; some have to be seen to be believed. Well worth a look! A Black Cryos on a white ceramic C3 with a black tail looks 'killer' and may be on my horizon.  :devil:


----------



## bondr006

Just scored a NiteCore D10 R2 ramping version over in the MP. I love these lights. I have 2 D10's(now 3) and an EX11.2. They are some of the best little EDC's out there.


----------



## coctailer

Z2X-A-BK.

Hasn't arrived yet though.


----------



## Ian2381

Bought a Fenix LD40, Wanted a high ouput light powered by AAs.


----------



## swan

jetbeam rrt 1 r2 two weeks ago.why? THROW! also superior finish.


----------



## Monocrom

Been awhile since I've bought a new light. In fact, I think I haven't bought a new one since either the start of this year, or the end of the last one. Funds a bit tight this year.

But I just placed an order with County Comm for a few items. Among them, a Stainless Steel Maratac AA light (re-badged iTP A2 EOS in S.S., with a couple of minor differences). And one of County Comm's Contract ACU SO-LEDS (the grey ones with clips mounted on the back).

I needed a good but inexpensive single-AA light for my BOB. (Multi-mode with very long runtime on Low, if needed.) I had planned on getting the aluminum version with the natural finish, but the S.S. version with the polished finish is on sale and actually a bit cheaper. I own a ACU SO-LED already. A decent little light that should not be used outdoors during even a light rain. But the clip makes it handy to attach to a number of places. Even on a watch-band temporarily. When I got my first one, they weren't on sale. But now they are! Pretty cheap, too. I think I'm done for awhile. Haven't been truly excited by anything recently coming out, anyway.


----------



## bodhran

On order...a Malkoff M61HCRI drop in, Valiant Concepts VME head and 2 CR123 body, and a UCL lens. Wanted a nice durable high CRI light besides my HDS high CRI.


----------



## T45

Just Bought a Maratac AA in stainless steel. I had bought a 4Sevens Mini X in January and really liked that, and wanted something in stainless steel. Both are great for me as EDC lights, simple, solid, and very easy to pocket. Now of 4Sevens would come out with a stainless steel version! Of course, I could just wait and save up for the titanium version.


----------



## MashBill

I bought a Maratac SS AA and a Maratac Copper AAA a few weeks ago. I like them both, but the copper one is uber cool. I can't leave it alone!

Bill


----------



## CaNo

Wow it's been awhile since I had purchased a light. Glad this thread is still going!

I had just purchased a Maglite XL50. One of my first LED flashlights was a Maglite AA, which I had given to my Fiancee's little brother. I saw it at their house the other day and I realized how much I missed it, so I went to the hardware store and bought the newest Maglite. I originally wanted the XL100 but without all the fancy features that would eventually get in the way later. The XL50 is brighter, cheaper, simpler UI, etc. I love how it feels in my hand, and it throws pretty darn well! I am very happy with my purchase. I finally have a Maglite again


----------



## chaoss

I just purchased a Sunwayman V10R Ti because of the great reviews here.
Looks like a nice little light for EDC.

Reply #1000 all belongs to me .


----------



## coctailer

chaoss said:


> I just purchased a Sunwayman V10R Ti because of the great reviews here.
> Looks like a nice little light for EDC.


 
Darn. You took reply 1000.

I've been wanting the V10R TI for a while. 

I ordered a G2-YL today for the wife's car. I kinda wanted one anyway since they are discontinued.


----------



## CaNo

coctailer said:


> Darn. You took reply 1000.


 
Hahaha! Wow, 1,000 posts and still going strong!


----------



## Potato42

Last light I got for myself was a zebralight H60w because it was on sale I had been wanting a warm zebralight for a while. Now I'm looking forward to a high CRI headlight!


----------



## baragon

I ordered a Fenix TK41 yesterday should be here in a couple of days, cant wait i have not tried a XM-L lamp before and want to see how good they are. Was going to wait for a bit more TK41 reviews on tint etc but could not resist it any longer, anyway i suspect i will have to put up with a slight green tint the dealer who sold me it told me said it it is slightly green.


----------



## swan

The jetbeam rrt1 r2 why? small light huge throw,good to shame maglites when i go camping. my mates think dolphin eveready are big throwers. costs $120 australian.


----------



## Federal LG

Last Sunday I ordered another Surefire E1L Outdoorsman. It´s the best light ever!

Small size (perfect for EDC)
2 modes (with low mode first)
TIR optics (good throw)
Natural colored HA
Surefire agressive knurling
Powered by 1xCR123
Beautiful design

I don´t know exactly *why* I bought another E1L. I already have one! Maybe it´s some kind of disease...


----------



## Lighteous

About ten days ago I ordered an HDS Rotary. I cannot be sure of when I will actually receive it. I ordered it because of the excellent feedback and recommendations from those who have various HDS lights. Also, I really like single cell CR123 lights. As late as yesterday I fought off the urge to order a V10R Ti. The last light I actually received was a ThruNite Neutron 1C. I bought it because of the size, the single cell CR123 format and because of Selfbuilt's review of the Neutron series. I am very happy with it and would not hesitate to recommend the 1C or to order another if mine was somehow lost.

Now, back to fending off the urge to buy the V10R Ti....


----------



## goldenboy

A few days ago received my latest LED light. A 4 Sevens Quark Turbo X. Went out today and found the perfect holster for it. The one it comes with leaves a LOT to be desired. But, if that is my only complaint. Which it is, I can live with it. The Hero's Pride flashlight holster fits like it was made for this beauty. And the Quark, well, 400+ lumens of light up the night power!!! 
Thank you 4 Sevens!!!


----------



## LumensMaximus

Surefire L1, L4, sold them both about a year ago and regretted it since, glad to have them back. Also picked up a C3 Centurian, been trying to resist the M91...but it's slowing wearing me down and a used but like new Stratum (excellent Flashlight) for my wife.


----------



## SaVaGe

QUARK 123 TACTICAL R5
I wanted to try it.....WOW im very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will order another one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlPal

Just ordered the Zebralight H31 headlamp, because I really don't have a decent headlamp in my collection, and I've read so many positive comments about the Zebralights in previous posts.
BTW I really enjoy viewing this thread and hearing about the lights other members have purchased. Thanks for this thread CaNo.
lovecpf


----------



## dagored

Can't stop with the buying. Just received one of Steve Ku's Titanium Gavinas. A work of art.


----------



## SgtCuts

Just got a 47's Quark AA2 Tactical S2 I chose to go ahead and get the S2 because of hearing it has a warmer coloration to it its a great light so I went ahead and ordered the 123x2 body and the 3.0-9.0v tactical head so with the battery end caps ill have one AA2 ready to go and one 123x2 ready all I have to do is swap the tailcap! What a great way to make flashlights!!!


----------



## CaNo

A couple days ago, I bought a Maglite Solitaire in Metallic Grey. Same day I bought an LED upgrade for it. Today it came. Love it!


----------



## mrpink

SgtCuts said:


> Just got a 47's Quark AA2 Tactical S2 I chose to go ahead and get the S2 because of hearing it has a warmer coloration to it its a great light so I went ahead and ordered the 123x2 body and the 3.0-9.0v tactical head so with the battery end caps ill have one AA2 ready to go and one 123x2 ready all I have to do is swap the tailcap! What a great way to make flashlights!!!


 i thought s2 was cool white? have any beamshots?


----------



## radioactive_man

A Wolf-Eyes Krait XM-L T6 with aspheric optics. It's a great flooder, but in every other respect it sucks. I'll never ever buy another Wolf-Eyes light.

I recently ordered a Romisen RC-29 II XP-G R5 with similar optics from Shiningbeam. I'm still waiting for it to arrive. I don't expect this light to excel at anything, but it's cheap, and I'm evaluating its use as a cheap gift light. If it doesn't suck, I'll order 5 more.


----------



## HotWire

Jetbeam bc-40. Lots of lumens, 3 X 16340 + spacer = guilt free lumens. No strobe!


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK41. Blows the darkness away


----------



## Batou00159

4 sevens s3 titanium .Coz i ownes no titanium ones b4


----------



## bwall85

Complete light was a nitecore d10 sp camo with tritium because it was inexpensive and I was impressed with my buddys d10 tribute.

However, since then I bought a malkoff m91w drop in that I really, really dig! Not a complete light though.


----------



## cowboyd

Jet I pro v3.o warm tint why because I could.......no not true my sickness made me.

hello my name is **** and I am purchase free for six months!


----------



## cratz2

Fenix TK11 R5.

Buddy of mine recently bought his first handgun and I took over a couple lights just for a show and tell kinda thing. I had pretty much stopped buying lights around 2007 at which point I was perfectly content. My main tactical light was a modded Streamlight TL2 LED that had been measured at 82 Lumens. Did everything I needed, plenty of brightness, comfortable... flash forward to a couple weeks ago... I was doing some research on which light(s) I'd recommend to my buddy and a few lights caught my eye and I settled on the TK11. This will be a gun-use only light so I pretty much just want max power. The interface seems pretty foolproof and I much prefer the program-ability of the TK11 to the 'many modes quickly available' of the TK12.

And I got a higher output P60 type drop-in and a bunch of new Li-Ion batteries while I was at it. 

I hate and love this place equally.






In my defense, it has been over a year since my last light purchase, a Fenix LD01 to replace my VERY well used LOP SE.


----------



## CaNo

I just bought a Peak Eiger AAA/10440 Cool/Wide in level 6. It took me a while since I had a bad experience with waiting over a month to receive a light from them I canceled my order. Hopefully this will not be the case the second time around.... crosses fingers....


----------



## bondr006

I just ordered an Arc-AAA 5.5 lumen AWS-NAT on Friday. Hopefully it will be here this coming week. My friend Flying Turtle has one, and so many people here have talked about them.....that I just had to have one when I found they were still available. It will make a nice pocket or key chain light.


----------



## mggm

I recently purchased a Fenix LD01 SS R5(special edition) as a smaller EDC.


----------



## mrlysle

Recently I got a Sunwayman V10R Ti, and the Ti AA extender, and then got one of kuku's Ti clips for it. Really a nice little EDC. Also got a JETBeam RRT-0 R2 in neutral from over on the marketplace. Wanted to see how these two compared to the Nitecore IFE1 I already had. I like the V10R control ring best but the detents and 4 preset outputs of the RRT-0 makes it a real close second, especially with the neutral tint. All in all, I'd have to say of the lights I own with the "control ring" interface, I like the V10R Ti best.


----------



## scotto

I've been bitten by the bug pretty badly. I lost my LED Lenser Tactical Focus on the train last week and have replaced it with a TK21. Then when ordering batteries from another website, I "accidentally" ordered an E05  Will be restricting myself to stuff I can every day carry though... at least for now.


----------



## Greenmando

My wife is a flash light hoarder like myself and does not say a word when a new light appears. My last purchase was a year ago, bought 3 MTE SF-15's. I like the 18650 batteries and they work great with Cree 5 leds. My only regret on these three are the 5 position switches. I do not need a SOS or strobe function, at least it works with one click. My wife uses hers daily at work, she also carries a led black light for positioning equipment in the dark on florescent markers.


----------



## Klingsteve

I got an EagleTac T20C2 MII because it's incredibly bright with the XM-L emitter. I love the fit and finish - some of the best I've ever seen in any light. What also tickled my fancy was the drop-in replacement modules. I can change this thing into several different lights. You should really think about an EagleTac. It's one hell of a versatile torch. I'm done buying lights for awhile, that's how happy I am with this thing. And while I'm at it I'll put in a plug for Illumination gear. They have a wide variety of modules and I had the thing in 3 days. Tod is fantastic! 
- Steve


----------



## think2x

A Mini maglite. To use the tail cap on my Malkoff MD2 to turn it into an "*18650* Twisty" light


----------



## EngrPaul

You folks may find my selections interesting since I was away from CPF since last fall, and these are what I picked as the best of the new lights.

Even though there are several to tell you about, I will list the first one below as the "last" one I bought. 


*ThruNite Neutron 2AA Neutral XML*

Neutral Tinted XML
Floody
Compact
Very competitive output and runtime
Takes standard AA cells
Now, here are the others in no particular order:

*ThruNite Catapult V3 Neutral XML* - Good upgrade from my current throwers.

*SunWayMan V10R Titanium* - ABSOLUTE LOVE - I had to get a second one as a shelf queen/backup, so I can carry this one frequently without guilt. Now I'm getting the AA extenders for both.

*JetBeam RRT-0 S2 (Infinite)* - I have been waiting for these to get better and they are finally seemed good enough to bite. Turns out, I don't like the it compared the SunWayMan for multiple reasons. I bought the D11 Ti clip because Jetbeam never got the clip right. I keep getting unintentional SOS when changing brightness.

*47's MiniX123* - Wished I hadn't, only a smidge better than the Mini123 I already had, spec sheet that came with the light show much less runtime.

*Fenix E05 R4* - I've always loved a small, simple AAA light with long runtime and floody beam. I have to give one a try.

*Romisen RC-29 Focusable Neutral R4* - I enjoy having at least one focusing LED light in my arsenal. I sold my modded coast some time ago, and this looks like a good replacement.


----------



## RonReagan

Decided to try neutral tints so I ordered a zebralight sc31w. I also snagged a Fenix PD31 for the family in case of power outages or general tasks.

Waiting for Henry and the new CRI run.


----------



## BikerTrash

First was a Surefire G2 LED, and I was quite surprised at the brightness. The addiction started, and shortly after I got on the waiting list for a Malkoff device for my 4D Maglite, which was worth the wait! Now I am craving some titanium!


----------



## angelofwar

A Kroma MILSPEC (hopefully)...why? Cause it's a Kroma MILSPEC...


----------



## Xacto

angelofwar said:


> A Kroma MILSPEC (hopefully)...why? Cause it's a Kroma MILSPEC...



That light should be mandatory for any flashaholic with small children. I use it exclusively (the green setting) when I check on my little boys sleep.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## angelofwar

Yeah...it'll compliment my regular Kroma nicely... But the green is the main reason I want it.


----------



## cratz2

Just received a C2 I won on the 'Bay.

Why? Because I've been coming here off and on (a LOT of 'off') for 8 years and I always thought a C2 would be pretty sweet so... I got one.

For now, I have a spare $18 Lighthound single level P60s but I think I'll get one of those Linger Specials before too long.


----------



## bondr006

Just ordered one of the new Peak Eiger AAA/10440's Power level #1. I have become interested in small AAA single low lumen output lights. I think I can thank Carrot and his contest for that. I just ordered an Arc-AAA 5.5 lumen AWS-NAT on Friday also. And, I just got an Fenix E01 from REI last week on sale for $9.00. I usually want the highest output multi-level lights that I can get, so I guess this is just a new part of my flashaholic obsession. I think they will be nice additions to my collection.


----------



## Derivepower

I purchased a couple of Novatac Storms from Battery Junction mainly because of the price --- $40./each.
Also because you can program them the way you want them with the 250 click method. They are a nice light for the price..


----------



## HIDblue

Jetbeam BC10...because for only $35 you get a great little pocket EDC light that puts a ton of light out on an AW RCR123, has a nice beam/tint, simple hi-low UI, great forward clicky, a pocket clip and good build.


----------



## mrpink

Derivepower said:


> I purchased a couple of Novatac Storms from Battery Junction mainly because of the price --- $40./each.
> Also because you can program them the way you want them with the 250 click method. They are a nice light for the price..


 i thought people on the forums were saying they had problems and to stay away from them? the quoted lumen output does nto look so impressive either


----------



## MWClint

last light i bought was a Brass Peak Night Patrol XM-L /18650 body.


----------



## Monocrom

mrpink said:


> I thought people on the forums were saying they had problems and to stay away from them? the quoted lumen output does not look so impressive either


 
The Storm is no where near as good as the older Novatac models. (85E, 85T, 85P, 120E, 120T, 120P.)

Got your heart set on owning a Novatac you can depend on no matter what, get one of those. You want to save a few bucks, get the Storm.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Monocrom said:


> The Storm is no where near as good as the older Novatac models. (85E, 85T, 85P, 120E, 120T, 120P.)
> 
> Got your heart set on owning a Novatac you can depend on no matter what, get one of those. You want to save a few bucks, get the Storm.


 
I was disappointed when I learned about the Novatac's issues last night. I've got one of the Storms on order from Battery Junction also and was hoping it'd replace my PD20 as my EDC because I wanted to switch from a holster carry to pocket-clip carry light. I'll give the Storm a try but that 30 minute on max battery life is also a major bummer.
I'm probably just going to upgrade my PD20 to the newer version with the pocket clip.


----------



## HotWire

I just bought an incandescent Surefire A2. I've got lots of lights, and many Surefires, so this purchase was put off because of the low lumens and high price. I'm thrilled with the performance of the light and the simple user-friendly UI. The twisty is buttery smooth, the LEDs are just bright enough (but a little blue), the incandescent, regulated bulb is perfect for most jobs. The genius of Surfire has rung the bell again!:devil:


----------



## ghoster808

I was looking at a Malkoff M61 in the Marketplace and posted  I had a mind to put it in my C2, Then I figured my C2 is beat up and this Malkoff deserves a nice host so I told Shao,  But while I was looking for Shao's thread I saw a Nitecore Defender Infinity for $30, so I figured well I don't have any single AA lights and the price is right, so I posted Then the guy I bought the Malkoff from dropped the price on a Nitecore Extreme that was in the same post as the Malkoff, so I reckoned I don't have any single C123 light and I might get a good deal, so I sent an offer saying if my offer was okay......well I ended up saying They all arrived today  and I'm sooo but :twothumbs:thumbsup::sick2: Boy I really lovecpf.......what was I thinking


----------



## CaNo

ghoster808 said:


> I was looking at a Malkoff M61 in the Marketplace and posted  I had a mind to put it in my C2, Then I figured my C2 is beat up and this Malkoff deserves a nice host so I told Shao,  But while I was looking for Shao's thread I saw a Nitecore Defender Infinity for $30, so I figured well I don't have any single AA lights and the price is right, so I posted Then the guy I bought the Malkoff from dropped the price on a Nitecore Extreme that was in the same post as the Malkoff, so I reckoned I don't have any single C123 light and I might get a good deal, so I sent an offer saying if my offer was okay......well I ended up saying They all arrived today  and I'm sooo but :twothumbs:thumbsup::sick2: Boy I really lovecpf.......what was I thinking



Wow.. that reply was very.... emotional lol


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A Shiningbeam S-mini XP-G R4 Neutral 3D tint. It looks a pretty tidy package, holster and all; landed in Australia for a little over $40.00 this seems like a steal, though I suspect that 335 lumens with an R4 warm neutral emitter @ 1A. could not be an OTF measurement, especially in 3D tint. I'm sure it will be a good light and expect about 250L. We shall see.


----------



## woodentsick

Just pulled the trigger on a Malkoff MD2 with Hi-Lo ring and M61W from [email protected] Supply!

Bought it to use it as my primary hiking light, the low mode of roughly 25 lumens is ideal for me. Also, I think I'll love the 3700K tint...and how could you go wrong with a 200 lumen OTF output when things get sticky? :naughty:

Now the (hopefully short) wait begins...

Woodentsick


----------



## chaoss

That would be a RA clicky 140GT. Simply put, it's bombproof.


----------



## NaturalMystic

From my last post a couple days ago I changed my mind from the upgraded PD20 and ordered a LumaPower Incendio V3+ from Batter Junction. I've been interested in this light since it came out but always held off. I should have just ordered it when I ordered the Novatac 120ST 2 weeks ago but I'd forgotten completely about it.
Now for two lights from them it's cost me about $56 in shipping! Grrr, but it's my fault. Regular shipping for the Novatac was $16 and I requested the USPS Express for the LumaPower at $40 so they should both arrive next week. I may be going away before end of month so wanted to make sure they arrived before then.
I guess that's the price I pay for forgetting about the LumaPower.


----------



## mce993

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on CP forums and I'll come right out and say it up front 'cause you'll figure it out eventually - I'm a Surefire guy. 

My latest LED purchase was a SF U2 Ultra. I found it at a garage sale last weekend in near mint condition. I didn't "need" it, but the guy "only" wanted $100 for it and I couldn't resist. It is my third SF LED light; the other two being an L5 and an LX2 (my current EDC light). My meager collection also includes several incandescent SF's, including an E2e, a G2, and an 8ax. I had a 6P, but I gave it to my daughter for her EDC. I also bought my wife an E2e as her EDC when I got mine.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## grahamtdi

My desire for a thrower and being a newbie has made me buy a fenix tk35 .And very nice it is too.


----------



## Draz

My last light was aquired in a trade and it was a surefire LX2 and I must say, it is a phenominal light. I wanted one mainly for a throwy light that can double as a get home bag/emergency light as it has about 50 hours of runtime on low. The low is 15 lumens but it seems brighter than my old 60 lumen incan surefires, nice tight beam


----------



## njet212

Few days ago i got my SPY 007 run #5, bought it just based on curiousity. After play with it, i'm very happy and excited. 

The most feature i like is you could set each knob positition between 0.1 ma - 1400 ma depending your needs and preference.

The only cons i found are this mofo quite heavy compared my single and double cr123 lights and it does not have a pocket clip.

But overall i'm very happy with it :thumbsup:


----------



## FishStalker

ITP A3 EOS R5 upgrade edition. Waiting for it to arrive from Battery Junction. I wanted a single AAA to go on my keyring.


----------



## mrlysle

Just ordered a Nitecore IFE2 to compliment my IFE1. Also got the Sunwayman V10R Ti. Awesome little EDC! Just have to satisfy my cravings until I get my HDS rotary!!!!! :devil: I'm so envious of the guys that already got one with no issues and very happy for them too! But I want my ROTARY! LOL


----------



## Sparky's Magic

woodentsick said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Malkoff MD2 with Hi-Lo ring and M61W from [email protected] Supply!
> 
> Bought it to use it as my primary hiking light, the low mode of roughly 25 lumens is ideal for me. Also, I think I'll love the 3700K tint...and how could you go wrong with a 200 lumen OTF output when things get sticky? :naughty:
> 
> Now the (hopefully short) wait begins...
> 
> 
> 
> Woodentsick



Stick a couple of RCR's in it and get a very useful 40+ Lumens, a very noticeable increase over primaries and a huge step up from 1X18650. The low ring is dependent on voltage for output, unlike high which remains the same with all configurations.

Just a thought! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodentsick

Sparky's Magic said:


> Stick a couple of RCR's in it and get a very useful 40+ Lumens, a very noticeable increase over primaries and a huge step up from 1X18650. The low ring is dependent on voltage for output, unlike high which remains the same with all configurations.
> 
> Just a thought! :thumbsup:



Thanks for the suggestion! This is my first CR123a format light, so I'll be sticking with primaries for now... I've never used li-ions before and I feel scared of using 2- R123 cells in series... But when I decide to switch to a rechargeable system, then it's great to know the low mode will be higher, which I'll find more useful in certain situations :thumbsup:

*EDIT:* Just wanted to add that I was considering using an 18650 at a later stage, but now I'm leaning towards 2xR123 after your explanation of the voltage dependence of the hi-low ring


----------



## HoggerNaut

Jetbeam Jet III M, arrives tomorrow!!!!


----------



## aivn

iTP A2: in alu and stainless steel. Because I wanted small 1xAA EDC light. The SS version is for birthday present


----------



## Groundhog

Last LED light I purchased was a ZL H51 - wanted a 1 AA headlamp for biking with the most lumens. Kind of a noob to the LED flashlight thang so I was half expecting I might need two (or worse, it just wouldn't be enough light). Had it a week and can't believe how bright it is! Figured I'd mount it on the handlebar but I like the headband. 

The first LED light I purchased was just a couple hours before the ZL and it is still on back-order. NiteCore DI. Wanted an EDC tactical light. Really liked the double coating of the DI lens.

It was a tough choice - but fun shopping. Thanks a bunch to all the CFP guru's for their reviews and commentary!


----------



## Xacto

Not sure if that counts, but my fourth Solarforce L2m is under way with an assortment of tailcaps, dropins and bezelrings.

And I am contemplating if a Surefire E1b Backup fits a certain requirement better then the Fenix L1T V2.0 that I already have.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jorn

I just ordered a univex aaa. I really liked the looks of it  and it got a unusual hi-med-lo ui. I normally go fo high most of the time so i think i might like it.


----------



## theix

I just picked up Jetbeam BC40 today. Couldn't resist the price/performance :naughty:


----------



## Siliconti

Fenix TK41. I wanted a really nice powerful light, this should fit the bill. My First Fenix as well. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## shomie911

Preon ReVo S2 Edition from 4sevens
Jetbeam Jet-1 Pro Warm-tint w/ Smooth Reflector (and an AW 14500) from Bugout USA
Novatac Storm SSC-P4 from BatteryJunction
Aurora SH-034 Stainless Steel w/ XM-L 2.8A Neutral 2-mode H-L from vinhnguyen54 in the Marketplace
Jetbeam E3S XP-G R4 from LightJunction
LRI Proton Pro (and some Eneloops) from BatteryJunction

All in less than a week. :devil:


----------



## jondotcom

Yet another Sipik SK68, because they are an amazing value, and small enough to not notice in my pocket.


----------



## dando

Jetbeam RRT-0, because it is a great performer for a single cell light.


----------



## trgrhppy

The last light for me was Zebralight SC51 when I was shopping for an EDC. The UI looked good, and forum comments were mostly positive. My next light will be Olight's big one, just for the WOW factor! trgrhppy


----------



## bondr006

Just bought one of the brand new two level 65 lumen Inova X1's at Target today. Why? Because I like Inova and it was only $20.00 and worth every penny of it.


----------



## Cole07

Surefire G2X Pro as my main 2xCR123 light with good spill/throw. This will be my reliable "bump in the night" light because I know it will work everytime I pick it up. Then for camping and general recreation and outdoor use I bought a Jetbeam BA20 for how amazingly bright it is and since it runs off 2xAA batteries and they are cheap compared to the CR123s.


----------



## angelofwar

bondr006 said:


> Just bought one of the brand new two level 65 lumen Inova X1's at Target today. Why? Because I like Inova and it was only $20.00 and worth every penny of it.



Waitin' for them to get here as well...big Inova fan since buying my X5 and 24/7 8 years ago. I hope Nite-Ize doesn't lead them astray. 

Anyways, got a KL5A to compliment my KL5...plus, the better throw/runtime. Yeah, it's not the greatest thing on the block, but man, they make those C2/C3's looks so sweet! Regretted selling my first one 3 years, and finally got a replacement!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Another 6P off the dreaded 'fleebay' for a little over $50.00 landed. This is the best 6P I've ever seen; impossible to fault in any way -
The knurling is perfect as is everything else, right down to the logos, serial #'s, and company logo and web address at the tail, all clean and clear & beautifully printed. The serial #546515. This is a magnificent example from Surefire: I will have to buy it a present but what?

Perhaps a shiny bezel ring from OR. and an M91W. Everything else is AOK. It needed lube on the threads and o-rings and is now silky smooth and easy to activate one handed. It is hard to imagine a better host than this 6P: I can't think of one, anyway! 

Edit: The 6P was not an LED 'light, of course. It was not an Incan. for long, though and now sports a Malkoff M61W. The beam is outstanding and the tint WOW!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Bought a Sunwayman V10R Ti a few weeks back and replaced the emitter with a 4000K neutral XP-G. VERY impreesive light! Might have to buy an extra!
A Surefire KL5A arrived last week and I replaced the Seoul with a 5000K neutral XM-L and 2.8A 3 mode driver. Now it's MUCH mo betta!!:thumbsup:

Oh yeah, bought 2 Surefire G2's for $9 each to have as "give away lights" when I meet people on the trails when I move out to Colorado.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I just placed an order for a Mac's 3300L Mag... with 90 CRI emitters 

It should give me 2500 High-CRI Lumens :devil: I can't wait!!


----------



## Walkerdark

Fenix TK30, it was on sale... love it, small, and nice output, no use for it but it was on sale, too bad my AW18650 won't fit.
*
*


----------



## timo54321

I purchased a Nitecore Ex 11. After doing my research this light seemed to fit my needs the best with its small size. I've been very happy with it and am now looking at upgrading to Ex 11.2.


----------



## bondr006

Just got a ThruNite Neutron 1C today because of all the good things I have heard about them. What a nice little light. Has a great floody beam that is very creamy white. I didn't really need another light, but I am glad I got this one. I replaced the reverse clicky with a forward clicky and it is just perfect now. 

Man, I sure hope Henry gets our Rotary's to us soon so I can stop buying so many lights just to sooth my anxiety....


----------



## NiFe-4ever

This may sound lame, but I love my old energizer headlamp. When I saw they had a 1-watt led headlamp, I jumped on it.

After taking led, and non-led lights camping for several years, I welcome the day when my headlamp isn't dead by the second evening!

LED to the rescue!


----------



## HoggerNaut

Elzetta, I need it for the comming zombie apocolypse!!!


----------



## angelofwar

My Kroma Mil-Spec is coming today...just in time! I wonder if the Zombies can see the IR??? Been trying to get one of these for so long...finally found one at an affordable price. I'm currently taking the Incan Tribute Challenge, but will have to break the cycle for a little bit just to test this out.

Zombies, BEWARE! My perfect stealth light will be here today, and you won't even see me coming!!!


----------



## snaf

last light i purchased was a surefire x300, needed a good compact weapon light.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## motherfletcher

EagleTac T100C2 Mark II Q5
got this second hand in the mp

great light! throwy, simple design and UI ( no blinky modes yay!), great regulation and runtime


----------



## DEMO111

I just ordered a Sunwayman M10R XP-G R5 from Going Gear. It looks like a great EDC light. It's got some great reviews and it looks like a nice quality compact light.

It should be arriving on Monday.


----------



## kwak

After buying a LD01 i was amazed at how powerful it was compared to the Maglite solitaire and Mini Maglites i'd been using for years.

So bitten buy curiosity i bought a TK21 U2 for walking and camping.
After yet again being blown away by it's power and the shear quantity of light this little thing gives out i thought i'd try something bigger.


The TK35 arrived earlier this week.







So far i absolutely love it and seem to find myself creating situations where i need it 


As a "in-between" for the LD01 and TK21 i have pre ordered a SC600 


That'll be it for now though, i wouldn't mind a real stomper of a light 1000+ lumens later in the year though


----------



## Xacto

angelofwar said:


> My Kroma Mil-Spec is coming today...just in time! [...]


Congrats - indeed a nice and versatile light.

Received my Surefire E1b Backup today. Nice little light, so far it fits the bill it has to. Other than my Fenix L1T V2.0 the trigger way between momentary and constant on is long enough for my liking, avoiding an unplanned constant on, the body has a nice feel to it, definately way smaller than the Surefire L1. I couldn't care less about the slight rings the optic creates, the Beam Shaper I ordered together with the light works great too, way better than the one I got for the Fenix L1T V2.0.

The pocket clip - although I thoughtfull design - convinces me only for a bezel down type of carry.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## angelofwar

Xacto said:


> The pocket clip - although I thoughtfull design - convinces me only for a bezel down type of carry.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


 
Thanks! Enjoying it so far, and it's not even dark out yet! Can't wait to try the YG tonight, and compare the red on this to the low red on my regualr Kroma. I also feel the same way about the E1B clip...seems to top heavy carried bezel up, and Surefire seems to have perfected the travel distance required for the clicky...I've never accidentally clicked a SF on when I didn't intend to. The E1B is a definite "must have" Surefire. It truly is THE best back-up light, IMHO.


----------



## Monocrom

I got a chance to try out an E1B at a Brick & Mortar store. It's not a two-way clip the way most folks think it is. For pocket carry, it's designed for bezel-down carry. Bezel-up doesn't work because the light will literally lean out of the pocket of a pair of dress-pants. The other end of the clip is designed for clipping the light to the brim of a cap. Thus using it as an improvised headlamp for a bit.


----------



## PEU

Preon revo SS S2, very nice for the keychain.


Pablo


----------



## Fird

Liteflux LF5XT

Because I have the LF2XT, love it, and astonishingly until this point I have ZERO AA sized lights.. I figured I need a AA light around for compatibility if I can't charge my 18650's for some reason, so I'm all set now, bring on the zombies.


----------



## cm_mtb

Mini 123 NW because my last one went through the wash.


----------



## think2x

I have an Olight Ti Infinium on the way. Because it's "lucky #13" #013 of 200.


----------



## Rohanmce

Fenix PD10 - small, bright and versatile.

I carry it everywhere, but not in my pocket. I keep it in my backpack. If I had one quibble, it would be the pocket clip. It's a pressure fit rather than a bolt on and consequently it came off. Afterwards, I found it in the driveway, all squashed flat.

I'm thinking about the next one already, it will need to be real small so I can comfortably carry it in my pocket.


----------



## compnaut

An ITP A3. Thought I'd try a keychain light. Considering doing the EDC thing (which I have not done before) with either a keychain line or a 1xAA light.

Oh. And then the next day I bought a Fenix E05, because, well, ummm, I needed something to compare the ITP A3 to. Right?


----------



## zizo

I Just bought an Ultrafire C2 and planning to mod it with a KD 42mm aspherical lens to make a thrower as my second LED flash light.


----------



## yowzer

Fenix MC11. I like the idea of an L-shaped light with an adjustable head angle as a task/work light.


----------



## ninemm

ZL SC31W. Mainly because it was neutral tinted, a good price, and used CR123s.


----------



## angelofwar

I need another flashlight like I need a hole in my head...but, I just grabbed an X5-Red off the MP for a real "Battery Vampire". It'll compliment my L1-RD and Kroma's very nicely! "Dead" single-cell CR123's...watch out!!!


----------



## jtm148

Dereelight C2H because it has a lot of battery options and i just dig the way it looks


----------



## ksu499

As I was recently gifted with a Malkoff M61W by someone who had it and didn't know what to do with it, I waited and waited until the Hi/Lo bezel was available and got one plus the MD2 body. Boy, is this a great light! Oddly, with the more natural light tint, I find it most useful in picking out the proper pair of socks (blue? black? brown?) while I'm getting dressed in the morning without having to turn on the light and wake up anyone.


----------



## grahamtdi

My zebralight sc51 arrived today. 
I wanted to try the ui and its a good excuse for a new edc.
I think it is very nice and i can see more zebralights coming my way.


----------



## Raggasonic

Just caught a NT 120P cause I lost my EDC 120T, and a HDS clicky 170 because I wanted to own one. They'll probably share my EDC time, clipped on my front left pocket.


----------



## Napalm

Eagletac P20A2 MKII with XP-G S2 led module. To be kept at all times in the car as an emergency light.

Nap. :candle:


----------



## h2000

The new jetbeam jet iii m with the xml... Wanted something brighter to replace my ld20 which will now be placed in my car. The new light ships out in 1-2 weeks so im looking forward to it!


----------



## dr.toto

4seven S12 and Fenix TK 35. Small and powerful.

Fenix TK 50 whit 2 Titanium D size Ni-Mh 12,000 mA. 6 hours on Max


----------



## squaat

Fenix Tk35, my first foray into cr123a/Li-ion based lights. Wanted a powerful light in a small package... this definitely fits the bill  
Previous purchase to that was a Zebralight h51w, I wanted a decent headlamp for night skiing (snowboarding), but it arrived after the season had ended


----------



## ATF628

Streamlight PT-2L 

It's a bright light and its tight beam makes it seem brighter than what it actually is. Also, no one's gonna steal the CR123's if the TV remote goes dead.


----------



## cratz2

When I first joined, I wasn't too out of control... then it grew... it was bad... then I left... 

Then I came back to do 'just a little research' and now I fear I'm out of control again.

Most recently light is an 'almost newest version' of the Inova X1. Always liked that form factor. I was at Target today and they had one of the 25 Lumen X1s with the orange peel reflector, so I grabbed one... Just need to get a 2 stage X1 and I'll have at least one of each version.

Also today, I got another P60 drop in, an order from Deal Extreme with two cheapies and some LEDs to slightly update some Lux III lights... as of this moment, I have three more lights on the way, two more P60s, an SST50 on a star and another order from Deal Extreme in bound AND I just received an order from Lighthound yesterday.

Hopeless, I tell ya!


----------



## Samy

This week i received a Fenix E01 for mum's keys, another E01 for my keys, a Quark 2xAA Tactical for my dad for him to use at work/home for his EDC, and a 1xAA Quark Tactical for my wife's handbag. Gave the lights out yesterday and went outside to test them out. My mum just wanted something to use when getting from the garage down to the house on dark nights or taking out trash. It's not super bright but it'll always be with her so i'm sure it'll get some use - if it got her anything bigger she might not be so keen to always carry it and then never use it. She loved the E01. This is my dad's first 'proper' light. He was blown away by the little 2xAA Quark's output and small size and he REALLY loved the holster and especially the handgrip that it came with. It's very easy to use and that's all he needs. He's also an emergency service volunteer that flies all over the country during natural disasters so he was real keen to take it with him on his next deployment.

My wife on the other hand thought some jewellery would have a been a better present. LOL  I informed her that we live in a rural area with no lighting and she drives to and from work on isolated quiet roads so carrying a small extremely tough torch with her is probably a good idea. I would have gotten the same response if i gave her a $5 supermarket torch LOL  Oh well at least i know that when i'm with her at least she's got a decent a light if i need to use one 

And i love my little Fenix E01. I was a bit sceptical about it due to the very low price and lumen output but it's pretty darn impressive! 

It's now time for something with a bit of punch for my big bush backyard so i have just ordered a Fenix TK41 from goinggear.com. It should arrive in a fortnight or so. I've already ordered 8x eneloops for it 

cheers


----------



## Morelite

Sunwayman V10R-Ti because I was interested in the variable control ring and the form factor. I love it much better than the Jetbeam TC-R2, the tint is a little green on low but that is about to change. 
I also have a P60 drop-in (XPG 1.4A 4000K) coming from Nailbender for a FM 1 x 26500 gold plated host.


----------



## takenaway

A 4sevens Preon 2 becasue I heard good things about it and it was a good price. I am just starting to get into flashlights.


----------



## bondr006

Got my HDS Rotary yesterday....Because it's an HDS!


----------



## jumpstat

I can't really remember when exactly was my last purchase but it was for my current edc which is a McLux III PD-S bought several years ago from another member. Anyway last Wednesday, I pulled the trigger for a Haiku XP-G with bead blasted version, super cool. Fortunately it was available directly from McGizmo, so I bought one. Todate it is the most expensive light I have ever purchased. Last I looked, its on its way coming here to Malaysia. Hope to be in my hands before the weekend.


----------



## Ian2381

Bought a Lumintop worm, Will be using it as my key chain light and also in underwater (in saltwater up to 3 meters).


----------



## cbxer55

I'm still enjoying the heck out of the Olight M30 Triton I picked up when they first came out. Have not bought another light since. EDC it every day, and it has yet to let me down. I do not know of another light as bright as this one for its size. My Surefire U2 was retired when I got this light, has remained so to this day, not nearly as bright. Until something comes out that is as bright as this one, and the same size or close to it, I'll not be buying any more lights.


----------



## Sparky's Magic

I purchased another 6P and while I know that this is not an LED., it soon will be. And why? It was on the dreaded fleeBay, it was cheap, it was G/M finish in an attractive blue/gray and looked minty (?); and it will be a wonderful host for an M61W. which I haven't bought yet either and, well...
:devil:...Diabolus me coegit peccare!


----------



## DivineStrike

within the past month i've purchased these lights in the following order: Olight M20S S2 (got lucky on the tint lottery and the pwm isn't noticeable to me), Quark MiNi AA Ti, and JayRob's 1000 Lumen 2d Maglite XML build...haven't recieved the latter yet but it is purchased ^_^


----------



## yowzer

Samy said:


> And i love my little Fenix E01. I was a bit sceptical about it due to the very low price and lumen output but it's pretty darn impressive!



I got my first E01 a few weeks ago. Not too thrilled with the purple tint, but a cheap, simple, rugged, reliable low output, long runtime light has a lot of points in its favor, and I've found it to be surprisingly useful.


----------



## ZUbGilcPpm

Surefire 6PX Pro

Why? I wanted to see if Surefire improved their user interface. I DO like the clicky two level output! I never like the twist-to-turn-on idea--that went obsolete after I bought my EDC120 and HDS lights.

The Pro turns on low, then click again within two seconds and it goes bright.

Maybe I would rather it come on HIGH first, so that it is more wife-compatible...


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a NiteCore EX10. I like the piston idea and the small size including a clicky (sort of).

I also like that David from 47's was involved in the design and uses a McClicky design for the "piston drive" part. I was looking at the website of my favorite local dealer and saw it. Read some reviews about it here and decided to give myself a little present (yet again ). lovecpf


----------



## Beast

I got a Lighthound CR-1 Cree Q4 Led about 2 weeks ago and love this light. It's a twisty, small, bright and can really throw some light. This thing rocks for the price paid. It fits in the little pocket in all my jeans, cant even tell its there. I use it for edc mainly. Ive already had to use it at work as the power went out and most of our offices do not have windows. Everyone was shocked at the amount of light it produced. My daughter uses it to let the dog out at night. I'm gonna have to get her one. I prefer a light that you can really carry all the time. I have a few lights that I carry all the time. This is by far the brightest!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## rayman

My last light was actually some time ago the D20 from the 4Sevens sale. I threw a Q3-5A in it and it's now my outdoor light.

rayman


----------



## Vortus

Just got a SF L2 SS that will become my EDC as it will match the SS Spydercos I also EDC.


----------



## black_ice_pc

Just bought a Xeno E03, because 490lm in a AA light is OMGWTFLOLZ. It had some problems on receipt, but it's being promptly worked out by the seller :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky's Magic

angelofwar said:


> I need another flashlight like I need a hole in my head...but, I just grabbed an X5-Red off the MP for a real "Battery Vampire". It'll compliment my L1-RD and Kroma's very nicely! "Dead" single-cell CR123's...watch out!!!



The old 7 LED. Peak McKinley does a fantastic job of ringing CR123's dry - It gets pretty dim at the finish.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I'm guilty... even though I really couldn't afford it, I bought a Z2-S from that OpticsHQ closeout thread... I'm a Z2 nut and I can always find some way to justify buying a light every once in awhile for myself - even though I swore to myself I wouldn't do it again - thus is the life of a flashaholic. It really is an addiction. It can cause marital stress. My advice to all flashaholics who are married to non-sympathizers to our hobby, to hide your collection from view... hide it well. I'm not condoning you to lie... it's just sorta like "out of sight, out of mind".. it works...

Shao


----------



## Lightman2

47's Quark Mini123, Eagletac P20A2 MKII and Zebra SC51. Love lights with strobe, sos and beacon all of which I believe are invaluable as a survival tool light (yes I know the SC51 has no beacon or sos). Spent hrs deciding on what I wanted. I love side switches so Zebra was the one for me and 200 lumens on 1 x AA and 80mm long it was a no brainer. Mini 123 with 3 levels of light and 4 special modes all in a package at 60mm again a real no brainer and the Eagletac because it offered the best performance (that I could see) for a 2 x AA light and again had all the functions (sos etc). Still considering an AAA light and a 2 x 123 light (probably Revo and NT20 respectively) with eyes open toward the Eagletac new lights and Zebra Q50 4 x AA.


----------



## mt62092

xeno cube just for the looks. what can i say i am easy.


----------



## Nicrod

Bought 3 lights in one week. Quark 123t ti, tiAblo e3a, nitecore ex10. It was nice getting a new light in the mail about everyother day for three days. Oh what a feeling. Then when the last light arrived, very next day I got a box with some 
Li-ions and a charger and a pelican case for my new toys!


----------



## angelofwar

shao.fu.tzer said:


> I'm guilty... even though I really couldn't afford it, I bought a Z2-S from that OpticsHQ closeout thread... I'm a Z2 nut and I can always find some way to justify buying a light every once in awhile for myself - even though I swore to myself I wouldn't do it again - thus is the life of a flashaholic. It really is an addiction. It can cause marital stress. My advice to all flashaholics who are married to non-sympathizers to our hobby, to hide your collection from view... hide it well. I'm not condoning you to lie... it's just sorta like "out of sight, out of mind".. it works...
> 
> Shao



Do what I do, Shao...have so many, that when you get a new one, the wife doesn't notice cause it blends in with the rest...worked for me for the longest time and still does!


----------



## Flightsintx

Nitecore D11 R5. Takes 3v batts (Walmart- Westinghouse LiFePO4) and is BRIGHT. PD switch is quiet and reliable. Remembers intensity level used last. Is sturdy. AA size fits in front pants pocket well. candle mode stands up well. Does not roll. I like that it does not have a clip or anything rubber on it to snag/drag in pockets. Finish is good. Feels good in hand.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a SC30w from ZebraLight. I already own the SC51w and I like it a lot. I wanted a CR123A version of it as well, and fell for the clearance sale. I know the SC31w is out as well, but I still think this is a nice light.


----------



## ninemm

Ishango said:


> I just ordered a SC30w from ZebraLight. I already own the SC51w and I like it a lot. I wanted a CR123A version of it as well, and fell for the clearance sale. I know the SC31w is out as well, but I still think this is a nice light.


 
The SC30W is a fine light! You'll not be disappointed.


----------



## Johnbeck180

The Eagletac T100c2 XP-E R2, and the Eagletac T20c2 XM-L.


----------



## Ishango

ninemm said:


> The SC30W is a fine light! You'll not be disappointed.



Thanks, I'll be waiting for it impatiently


----------



## curry__muncha

Latest Purchase: Zebralight SC51
Why: Brightest and most efficient AA light atm)


----------



## shomie911

I purchased a Surefire Kroma-MILSPEC from the marketplace.

It will look like this when I first get it (and say MILSPEC of course):






But mere moments after, with the addition of the Surefire A21 adapter, I'll have an EDC-sized, one rechargeable RCR-cell Kroma-MILSPEC.

(Images found on CPF and have been rehosted to avoid hotlinking )

Extremely sleek look, while retaining all of the functionality of the full-sized MILSPEC





The Surefire Combat Ring is a perfect fit for the A21 body.


----------



## angelofwar

Congrats! Just got one myself last week. With the long runtime on all settings virtually, I can really justify using an RCR in it...it's more than efficient on primaries...just slap a ring on it (from a C2/Z2, etc.), and get a little combat-grip action going. Awesome light! Congrats! (The YG setting is addictive...and the IR setting IS NOT "Off"...LOL!)


----------



## Brasso

My last two have been Malkoff M61hcri's. Why? Cause they ROCK! Also bought a ZL SC51c and H51Fw within the same timeframe.


----------



## shomie911

angelofwar said:


> Congrats! Just got one myself last week. With the long runtime on all settings virtually, I can really justify using an RCR in it...it's more than efficient on primaries...just slap a ring on it (from a C2/Z2, etc.), and get a little combat-grip action going. Awesome light! Congrats! (The YG setting is addictive...and the IR setting IS NOT "Off"...LOL!)


 
I'm pretty excited about it, I had to sell my entire collection to afford the Milspec, but I'd rather have one light that does what I need, then a bunch of lights that "kinda" do what I need.

How pocketable is the Kroma-A21?


----------



## donnieol

The last one I ordered was a Ray S-20 for EDC.
The next will be a P6 to start modifying.

DL


----------



## angelofwar

shomie911 said:


> How pocketable is the Kroma-A21?



Not really...too short. I tried it...it looks unique, and is fun to mess around with for a few minutes, but I much more prefer it in stock form. Even having the combat grip on it doesn't really help. Putting a rubber ring right under where the clip attaches is about the best thing you can do for it...it's robust enough to let you use the Milspec cigar style with a pistol, etc.. Another thing I like about the milspec, as opposed to the regular Kroma, is when you have it in the low modes, it will not go into high white...so there's no chance of accidentally "exposing" yourself, or blasting your night vision, or waking up some-one.


----------



## shomie911

angelofwar said:


> Not really...too short. I tried it...it looks unique, and is fun to mess around with for a few minutes, but I much more prefer it in stock form. Even having the combat grip on it doesn't really help. Putting a rubber ring right under where the clip attaches is about the best thing you can do for it...it's robust enough to let you use the Milspec cigar style with a pistol, etc.. Another thing I like about the milspec, as opposed to the regular Kroma, is when you have it in the low modes, it will not go into high white...so there's no chance of accidentally "exposing" yourself, or blasting your night vision, or waking up some-one.


 
I liked that as well, if I'm using one of the color modes in low light the last thing I want is to wash out my vision with high-output white.

I'm going to try the Kroma-A21 combo out, I tend to like short, stubby flashlights so it might be a better match for me.


----------



## angelofwar

An SW02 might make it more doable though...I'll try that when I get home and post a pic...


----------



## ninemm

Most recently scored a RA Clicky 120T. Will be nice to have a Clicky back in the collection again. I'm thinking about finding someone to swap out the led for something more updated and neutral in tint. Anyone still do those mods around here?


----------



## dcbeane

I think it was the Surefire E1L (new one 45 lumen high) but its been a while.
 I somehow got it on Fleabay for something like $80something. shipped (New In Package):naughty:
Sometimes Fleabay just works out.
I really like the light. Even at 45 lumens its bright enough for most tasks.
The 85 lumen E1B went in a pistol box. I don't really miss it much and it was needed there.
 
Its not for pocket carry with the exposed click button or CCW use coming on with the low first. 
I'm looking at a EDC 120 or 170 clicky next.


----------



## shomie911

angelofwar said:


> An SW02 might make it more doable though...I'll try that when I get home and post a pic...


 
I'm interested to see how well they work together. You'd lose the low-white mode, but the colored LED modes could always work when lower output is needed.


----------



## Socue521

The last one i bought was the Energizer swivel head, the military version. Its like the normal ''angled light'', but you can turn the head 180degrees, so it can also be used as a normal light  Why did i buy it? Becuase im getting tired of walking into water pools at night, cause i cant see anything(when im walking the dog) + im tired of my flashlights breaking 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q27-X3xVYqM, a little vid of the flashlight, he explain its features well 


PS: this is my first post =D Great place here ::twothumbs:


----------



## cratz2

Received a couple light-related items in today's post... a SupaSizeFries SST50 drop-in and a Solarforce L2 with an older XRE R2 5-mode drop-in.

Got the SST because it was warm white and it's my first nice warm white module or LED and got the L2 because it was cheap and now I have one of each of the finishes of the L2/L2Ps.


----------



## lightr07

Fenix E01(s), wanted one to play with, and passed 2 out to family members to finally retire the 4-6 year old Mag Solitaires that have ruled keychains for so long.


----------



## B0wz3r

Ordered two Sparks from SBflashlights today: an SL-740NW and an ST-460NW. 

I am SO looking forward to getting the SL!!!

EDIT: since I'm hitting the CC again for this purchase, I can't help myself, and am also going to pick up a new SC51c as well!!! God have pity on me... this is a SICKNESS!!!


----------



## mggm

I got a Fenix E10 for its simplicity, nice color rendition and robust construction.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Shiningbeam S-Mini with XPG R4 neutral white. 

I'd previously purchased a Yezl Z1x. I was impressed with the Yezl's wall-o-light output, but was not impressed with its rather cheap feeling construction, heavy weight, and weak knurling. I purchased an S-mini thinking to upgrade the driver to 2.8 amps and the emitter to XML.

The S-Mini arrived yesterday and WOW! This light is great. It's much lighter than the Yezl, but has grippy knurling that feels great in the hand. The beam is also very nice. It's not a wall of light like the Yezl, but the beam is nicely focused and has a beautiful tint. I'm thinking I'll keep this as-is rather than switching out the emitter or driver.

This was my first neutral white flashlight since I purchased my LF2XT last year. I see why everyone likes neutral so much now.


----------



## Xacto

After a hard battle (and finally a phone call to the dealer) I ordered a Surefire 9P with a Thrunite XM-L dropin (currently on offer at that dealer). The battle I fought was between the aforementioned 9P / Thrunite XM-L offer and a Surefire L1 (would have been my third one - one for the shelf, one for the nightstand with red filter, this one would and will be included in the EDC rotation). Surefire L1 will be on next month (if I can wait that long).

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## CaNo

Overready Peak Eiger 8 Wide. And PreOn Revo. I am in the AAA light mood


----------



## Bierkameel

Muyshondt Nautilus because my RA Clicky is broken after dropping from my pocket.
The Nautilis has a better size and great runtime, a really nice light.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK21 U2. As replacement for my TK11 R2.


----------



## Richub

The Fenix TK50.

I wanted a dedicated thrower, to add to my collection of (mostly) floody lights. The Fenix TK35 is a reasonable thrower too, but the TK50 is really a dedicated thrower.


----------



## OCD

HDS 200 clicky.....because its an HDS! :twothumbs It replaced my RRT-0 as my EDC which subsequently I found out had been broken during the last few months of EDC duty.:sigh:

Edit: Actually I purchased MY MPP-1 head (to go on my L2P to have a good thrower) _after_ ordering my HDS clicky. I got the MPP-1 before the HDS finally arrived.


----------



## ninemm

Last LED module was a Malkoff M60W. Last light was a Surefire L2.


----------



## redheddedstranger

Fenix TK11 bc i needed a bright tank built flashlight that can use CR123's and 18650's. my MGpocket rocket broke (now fixed) and i wanted a replacement.


----------



## think2x

An RA Clicky 140GT. Because there was a nice one for sale at the same time I had the money, THAT NEVER HAPPENS so I *had too*. :devil:


----------



## yliu

Fenix LD20 R4, I needed an AA EDC light, so after some research I thought I can't go wrong with that.

Now, I am searching for an single AAA light for my keychain, because I find it a bit bulky to carry the LD20 especially in the summer.

I've also set my eyes on the Sunwayman T20C, to replace my TK12 R5, and also considering the TK35 for a more compact "high" output flashlight to replace the TK45.

So this summer I'm going to replace most of my lights. The old ones goes in a box into my collection, and backup torches if other break.


----------



## mggm

I recently got my second Fenix E10.


----------



## dam294

I bought a Fenix LD20 R5 as a big brother to my LD10. The LD10 is my EDC but I wanted a two AA light for camping/hiking. I was very pleased with my LD10 and since the user interface for both are the same it just made sense to me to go with the LD20.


----------



## Xacto

Xacto said:


> After a hard battle (and finally a phone call to the dealer) I ordered a Surefire 9P with a Thrunite XM-L dropin (currently on offer at that dealer). The battle I fought was between the aforementioned 9P / Thrunite XM-L offer and a Surefire L1 (would have been my third one - one for the shelf, one for the nightstand with red filter, this one would and will be included in the EDC rotation). Surefire L1 will be on next month (if I can wait that long).
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Got an offer for a used Thrunite Scorpion V1 and changed the above order on short notice to a Surefire L1 (my third). 
Not so good thing - the previous owner of the Scorpion obviously tried to unscrew the LED part and damaged the mounting holes. So far no reaction on my e-mails.

Nonetheless - I may re-order the 9P&XM-L combo, with Surefire discontinuning so many good lights, I should devote my budget on stockpiling them.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## run4jc

Zebralight SC51 high cri (arrived) and SC600 (still waiting). Bought 'em both "just because. Loving the little high cri light - but lately I've become enamored of Incan lights.…


----------



## sunny_nites

Last light I purchased was an ITP CR123 light. Nice size but had to do some clean up on it to get it working correctly. When it arrived, the threads had some kind of metalic debri that allowed it to turn on before the twisty bottomed out. Made it hard to select a specific mode. Works ok now but doesn't have memory and starts out in low mode. 

A much better light is the Brynite I bought a year back for keychain duty. Has five modes with memory, runs on a AAA and has been a rock solid EDC. Another bonus is it cost less than half the price of the ITP.


----------



## tam17

My newest FL is a JetBeam PA01. It's a typical EDC single-AA flashlight (the format I currently prefer), and it's also my first with a clickie switch. It has a full power strobe (140lm) and a last-used-mode memory, so it can be used promptly to ward off dogs or to warn a reckless car driver when you're walking at dusk or night...
Cheers,
Tam


----------



## shortstack

novatac storm 120st................ bought it for $16....... planning on changing the led :thumbsup:


----------



## motherfletcher

miniAA because its small. battling the EZAA for EDC duty
quark AA tactical for my father's birthday.


----------



## run4jc

Xacto said:


> with Surefire discontinuning so many good lights, I should devote my budget on stockpiling them.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



+1!


----------



## knifeguy68

No real reason for getting this one other than impulse. Went to Target to get my wife some medicine and saw this on the flashlight section. It was cheap enough to take a chance on. Actually a well put together light.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a Preon 1 from 4Sevens. I haven't seen my little daughter of 2,5 years for 9 months now and this is the third fathers day I'm missing, thanks to my ex-wife. I figured I'd buy myself a fathers day present


----------



## Richub

The last flashlight I bought was a Fenix TK15, as a replacement for my TK12.

I wanted an EDC with that nifty second button for mode selecting.  
The head twisting to select the modes on my TK12 got on my nerves. 

This week I'll be buying an E05 as keychain light...


----------



## lightsandknives

Well, the last light I bought (ordered) was a Zebralight SC51. I ordered it because I don't have a high output AA flashlight! While I own several, none approach 200 lumens. I ordered it yesterday so I won't actually have it for a few days. The last light I received was last week, and it was a Zebralight H31. I ordered it because we had a power outage last week from a severe thunderstorm, and I was reminded once again about how invaluable a headlamp is.


----------



## brembo

I'm very new to the flashlight game. About two weeks ago I was trying to tidy up some cables behind my display in my home theatre and could not see squat. The ancient rechargeable MagLight I inherited from my dad was spitting out a feeble glow equivalent to a soggy cigarette. Made me angry that I didn't have a proper torch to get the job done. I hopped online to look up the light I remember being the hotness back in the late 90 (stinger) and was blown away by the LED offerings in terms of lumens and runtimes. I ended up with a JetBeam BC40 for my around the house "see stuff really clearly" light.

Poking around in here (CPF) I also saw that tiny form factor lights now put out lots of light, in some cases absurd amounts for such wee little hunks of metal. I had never messed with small lights before as light output was so anemic. Looking at the current crop of high-end emitters I realized that the AA/Cr123/single 18650 lights were incredibly useful looking tools. More time lurking about, more time shaking my head at how far LED tech has come. I saw that sub 4" form factors were more than capable of punching out very useful amounts of light and decided that I needed one for my pocket.ShiningBeam S-Mini Neutral us now on it's way to my house along with some AW cells. I looked hard and long at the Neutron1C and the HDS Executive Clicky as well, but price and battery capacity of the S-Mini kept speaking to me.


----------



## TheRev.

just got a Surefire 6p and i'm going to use it to play lightsaber in the dark... jk great light and i love it


----------



## silentlurker

Xeno E03 with wand. I read selfbuilt's review and saw it was a good light for only $30, but what attracted me was the wand. I wanted a good wand diffuser, and the E03 has a good one.


----------



## ram1500

I bought a Ultrafire C8, because it is supposed to be 600 lumin.


----------



## Swedpat

*CaNo:* I would like to say: such a thread will be just too much if every CPFer would take it serious. Many of us buy a new LED light every week!


----------



## Schuey2002

Photon Micro-Light II. 

I picked it up on Ebay because no one else was bidding on it. Got it for $3.95 shipped.


----------



## Monocrom

Couple of Energizer models picked up couple of days ago.

2AAA Energizer Hard Case Pro LED Inspection light, and one of their battery-powered LED GlowSticks that also can be used as a flashlight and a slow strobe emergency beacon. 

GlowStick going in my BOB, right next to a couple of traditional glow sticks. The Inspection light had a few features I was looking for specifically. Mainly survive a fall, side switch, and run on AAA cells.


----------



## Bigmac_79

My latest LED purchase was the Led Lenser P7. I was looking for a slim 2xAA light to keep in my glove box, and I picked the P7 because of it's adjustable spot/flood beam. I have not been disappointed! The spot to flood adjustment works great (not so funky like a Mag light), my only gripe is that on flood mode the center seems _slightly_ dimmer than the outer edges.


----------



## redorblack

Malkoff Wildcat with the housing for twin 18650 cells. I was shaking a bit sending that much money off for a flashlight... but it has not disappointed. It's "Holy Crap!" bright, and that is the general term used by the other mechanics at work when I light up an engine bay or undercarriage with it.


----------



## mrlysle

Just recently got a Peak Logan QTC in SS, cause I've always one of Peaks lights, and a Quark Mini AA in titanium, cause I love titanium, and I have several nice eneloops, and like the AA format for pocketable lights. The Peak is just awesome! Highly recommend at least the little Logan QTC!


----------



## angelofwar

E2L-AA...because I got rid of my last two (not becuase they weren't good lights, but I had to basically "trade-up"), so now I can get one that I can keep...


----------



## wbrock001

I purchased the Surefire M3LT. The reason was that I wanted a darkness blasting tool to spot wildlife while out on walks...not spotting in the negative sense that poachers use. But rather just to be able to see critters at all. Here in Texas that light allows me to see the reflective eyes from great distances. I've seen coyotes, hogs, possums, raccoons, armadillos, deer, beavers, etc when I otherwise wouldn't have noticed their presence. And this is all within city limits, which is amazing in itself how present wild life is around here.

Bill


----------



## motherfletcher

Just bought a Preon 2 Ti with black body for my uncle's birthday


----------



## Richub

I got my Fenix E05 yesterday, and saw 3 new TK41s winking at me in the store... So I took one of them home with me as well.

The E05 is really useful as a keychain light, the TK41 was just another flashaholic purchase.


----------



## lps

Last light I bought was an Ultrafire C3 SS in order to mod it to 1A perfect regulation with a warm white XM-L T3 LED.

Turned out nicely


----------



## smallmagnum

My last flashlight was the Spark SL6-800CW
The three main reasons for this decision were:
- compact size in combination with high output
- the ingenius ui with the two switches
- homogeneous beam because of the op-reflector


----------



## S1LVA

I have a Quark 123*2 Tactical R5 on it's way to me. I wanted a small, bright, and tough two-mode light for my EDC rotation.


----------



## tsask

LumaPower Encore I couldn't resist the size and power source and optics.
(almost got the Trust 2 but it doesnt seem to run as well on a 18650. I also drooled over the various LP Signarure and D Mini lights:devil featured BattJunction
Before that a TerraLux 2AA LED and AA LED because they show what can be had in effective LED lighting for less than $25 and a TerraLux warm 2 AAA LED orange body because it's a nice neutral LED light that can take some tough use in the field.I also like it's clip. That same week, from the good folks at GoingGear, a Catapalut V3 with green lens because it was priced right and seems to be the ultimate "mid priced" 1000+ lumen light with direct access to strobe. Later that week..a $5 LED (nichia 5mm?) AAA (blue body) with clicky and clip at a flea market late last Saturday afternoon because it looked cool and was only $5 with a clip I could also use on my Fenix E05. 
After these lights I'm might be able hold off for a while. I think I am OK at least until ??? I see something new or cant resist an item Ive wanted for a while:thumbsup:

Ok this week's purchase is $53 compare that to a "dinner for 2" at $50 to $100+ and it doesnt seem so strange to drop $50 on a light when I already have more lights than I can count etc etc heh heh heh


----------



## tsask

duplicate post


----------



## jds1

I bought a Sunwayman V10R Ti for two reasons. It's my first variable output light and my first Ti light.

Jeff


----------



## Schuey2002

knifeguy68 said:


> No real reason for getting this one other than impulse. Went to Target to get my wife some medicine and saw this on the flashlight section. It was cheap enough to take a chance on. Actually a well put together light.


How do you like that Energizer? Does it feel cheap in any way?


----------



## Schuey2002

shortstack said:


> novatac storm 120st................ bought it for $16....... planning on changing the led :thumbsup:


$16? Wow! What a great deal that was...


----------



## bodhran

A Fenix EO5 after my wife called dibs on my Preon Revo.


----------



## Monocrom

Schuey2002 said:


> How do you like that Energizer? Does it feel cheap in any way?


 
I've got one of those. The boot is the only thing on it that really feels cheap. Too thin, too soft.


----------



## caesarkidd

last one . . . . lumintop worm i guess . . . .

before i've got worm, there is somebody sell novatac 120T around @$20 , i bought 10 pcs and keep only 2pcs for myself


----------



## warmurf

Last light bought and now here (arrived yesterday) is the Electrolumens "Big Bruiser". Tri XML being run with a single 26650 IMR. Wayne rates it at 9 amps and 3000 lumens- I have to say I was rather skeptical and was beginning to regret buying it. Now it is here all I can say is "WOW"!!!! This light is living up to it's hype. It's a work of art visually, feels brillant in hand, but what amazed me is the output. I have another tri XML light where I know the LEDs are getting 3.1 amps each, being run off of 3 x 18650s. Big Bruiser is easily as bright, and with the cooler tint looks brighter. My existing tri XML puts out about 2400-2500 lumens at start, and I'd say Bruiser is matching it easy. So- very happy now!!! Next up, Mac's 3300L, a multi mode Speta and one more custom mod/build in the making.


----------



## manitoe

Told myself I wouldnt buy any more lights until I could get my hands on a HDS Rotary, but then I found out Armytek is holding a special introduction discount on the Predator... And Ive been eyeing this light for a while, so I gave myself a break and ordered it. It will probably be a while before the Rotary will be available in Europe anyway.


----------



## UpChUcK

I haven't bought a light in a while. To tell you the truth, I've been quite satisfied with the many lights that I have now. I know... BLASPHEMY!!!

But I couldn't resist the JetBeam BC40. 830 ANSI-FL1 lumens for $70 was hard to resist. Plus, BateryJunction had a 10% off all day sale yesterday so I pulled the trigger. 

Next up... one of the crazy bright 2000+ LED lights... and a few smaller ones too.


----------



## TyJo

Armytek Predator v1.2 High CRI, Gold with smooth reflector
I was done buying lights for a while but I really wanted this when I found out it was programmable. The programability, throw, and high CRI all in one package seemed pretty unique (and IPX8 water rating, 18650, RCR123x2, and CR123x2 battery compatibility). The light looks cool and although the company is new, it seems that customer service is pretty good. Hopefully I'll get my light in a day or two.


----------



## Schuey2002

Monocrom said:


> I've got one of those. The boot is the only thing on it that really feels cheap. Too thin, too soft.


Thanks for the reply, Monocrom!


----------



## OhioCop83

Pelican 8060. Purchased for the runtime and I needed a new full size for work. Not many reviews available for it. But, its a great light. First post!


----------



## nick2k

the last light i bought was an Ultrafire +120 lumen for about $15. i bought like 5 of em for cheap xmas presents 3-4 years ago. i kept one for myself (since i didn't have a main flashlight anymore). it was piece of junk. lots of inconstancy with the light modes and other stuff. i gave it away recently. i'm rather surprised i put up with it for as long as i did.

before that was a Surefire E2D (incandescent). i was looking for a quality U.S.A. made compact light with the pain bezel. i stopped using it because i was going through batteries like towels on the 'Waterworld' movie set. but i'm using it again today thanks to a LED drop-in module.

and before that was my ARC-P keychain light. this is still on my keychain. and i've had that since 2005!!! the ARC-P was my first ever LED light. and i always wanted a bright lightweight & indestructable keychain light that only a LED could provide.


----------



## sleep creeper

I recently got a ITP SA1 from the marketplace for 25 bucks...needed a edc has all the features i was looking for except a strike bezel but for that price i cant argue..love it


----------



## Toombs

Was looking around for a AA LED and was immediately sold on the Jetbeam BK135A.
Think it was the camo more than the specs. 
Its been riding along in my bag ever since. Really happy with it!


----------



## sjhon

I have bought a small spot equivalent to a halogen bulb for a pendant lamp for the upstairs front bedroom.


----------



## Monocrom

Schuey2002 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Monocrom!


 
Happy to help.


----------



## tsask

ThruNite V3 Catapult from goinggear.com (with green lens) Got this over the Jetbeam BC 40. at $60-$70 I still might get the BC40 someday. Goinggear folks can be reached by phone as well They had the V3 priced right. the ONLY issue is with the large green lens the top of holster won't close. I think a trip to a local cool shoemaker can address this with an extension strap.
The Catapult V3 is everything that you may have read about it: tough, powerful. I just fired it up this morning WOW!!!!. I am very pleased with this light! It is MUCH MUCH brighter than my Rattlesnake incan from PTS.


----------



## philsyson

Xeno cube XML 490 lumens is my most recent purchase. Great quality light. Heavy!


----------



## paddyie

My last flashlight was a Nitecore D10. I absolutely love it. I got it because of your recommendations in this forum.


----------



## Tuikku

Ultrafire 980L. With some of luck, it will fire


----------



## ebow86

Malkoff M61W 4000K for a 6P LED.


----------



## Jethro

The last LED light I bought is one of those led glow stick look-a-likes. I think it was .99 cents at big lots. I bought it for the express use of hanging off a tree at camp so I can go out in the boat after dark and be able to find my way back. Never mind the boat has onboard GPS, or the backup, my smartphone and it's google maps. Any excuse to buy a light. Any light. I also found it's a great light to just keep on constantly hanging in the tent.


----------



## BWX

Got a Fenix E05 a while ago, then next order was a Preon 1, blue, S2. 

Next order I got a Quark 2aa tube to go along with my Quark AA S2, to convert it to a 2 aa light whenever I want. It works great too, that S2 with 2aa cells is crazy bright for a 2aa light. Brighter than my Fenix LD20 premium R4, but doesn't have as tight of a hotspot.* I really like all the S2 lights I have, the tint is warmer than R5 or R4 and works better outdoors. 

Next order I got a black Preon 2 tube (2aaa) and the clicky switch to turn my Preon 1 into a Preon 2. It's amazing the amount of light coming out of that S2 from 2 aaa cells. 160 ANSI lumens, amazing for a penlight! 

Then I wanted an all blue Preon (even though I new the accessories weren't same shade of blue), so I ordered the 2aaa blue body, blue clicky tailcap, and another black pocket clip. So if I buy another Preon head, I'll have 2 complete Preon2 clickies (one black, one blue), and one blue Preon1 body complete just lacking the head. Preons are nice to have kicking around. Great little lights.


----------



## Rikr

I got three of them this week. 
First was the Task Force 2C from Lowes. I got it because of the comments from here were good foe a budget light, throws good.
Today I got my order from LightJunction 1.iTP A1 EOS 190 Lumen 
2.EagleTac T20C2 XM-L T6 720 Lumen I can't wait until tonight.


----------



## Xacto

I ordered a Surefire 6PL with the KX4 head (finally gave in since my main Flashlightdealer had no OVP P60L lights anymore) and a Z2L with the KX4. The latter will stay unopened in the packing for collecting reasons, while the 6PL will be used to try the KX4 head. Still on the hunt for a mint OVP Surefire 6PL at one of the different dealers here in Germany. Again that one will be kept unopened in the collection.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## claudeswares

I purchased a Preon ReVo SS neutral white and it has been on my keychain ever since I got it.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Here is my new toy. 4sevens g5 a miniature light canon.


----------



## TomnAl

The newest addition to my collection ! The awesome looking: Energizer Night Strike Swivel Light !
Why : It looks great , have to say Energizer do have a bunch of top designers ! Very capable and multi-functional !
5 L.E.D.s in one light ! White for general , red for military or conserving night vision, blue for medical requirement, green great for hunting or inspection, and finally UV for detection of forged notes ! Man this is one capable light , think of a valedictorian in a jog's body , and all that for just 50$ below !
Future plan(s) : Saving money for the SureFire UB3T Invictus ! 695$ is a long way !


----------



## knifeguy68

Ever since my first X1 (with the spot beam) I wished they would make a dual mode version and since they finally did, I got it. Always liked the looks of it and they have always worked well for me...dual mode is great.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Just bought this for my son today to take on his summer trip in the Northwest. Zebralight SC51 for power, weight, flexibility, headlamp and because it is just one cool light! That plus I have at least 100 AA batteries at the house. Lol..


----------



## Ian2381

EnduringEagle said:


> Just bought this for my son today to take on his summer trip in the Northwest. Zebralight SC51 for power, weight, flexibility, headlamp and because it is just one cool light! That plus I have at least 100 AA batteries at the house. Lol..


 
Just make sure to teach him how to lock (3/4 turn) so that he won't accidentally turn it on in his pocket or bag. I knew he will be very happy with the light.


----------



## EnduringEagle

Ian2381 said:


> Just make sure to teach him how to lock (3/4 turn) so that he won't accidentally turn it on in his pocket or bag. I knew he will be very happy with the light.


Not to display my ignorance but this means to turn it 3/4 of one revolution to disconnect the battery? Will that effect its water resistance?


----------



## mrlysle

EnduringEagle said:


> Not to display my ignorance but this means to turn it 3/4 of one revolution to disconnect the battery? Will that effect its water resistance?


 
Hi EnduringEagle. As long as the O-ring isn't "exposed", the light should still remain water resistant. All of my ZL's have come with a nice application of lube on the tailcap threads and o-ring. But if you want a little more confidence, maybe give the SC51 a little more lube right at the o-ring, to help with the seal. Ian2381 gave you some great advice so your boy doesn't pull out his light to use it, and find a dead battery. I always "lock out" the tailcaps on my ZL's, but find that a mere 1/4 turn suffices to do the trick. With a little practice, you can pull the light out of your pocket or bag, tighten the tailcap, and spin it around for activation, all one handed. Easily. Hope he has a good trip!


----------



## Xacto

Xacto said:


> I ordered a Surefire 6PL with the KX4 head (finally gave in since my main Flashlightdealer had no OVP P60L lights anymore) and a Z2L with the KX4. The latter will stay unopened in the packing for collecting reasons, while the 6PL will be used to try the KX4 head. Still on the hunt for a mint OVP Surefire 6PL at one of the different dealers here in Germany. Again that one will be kept unopened in the collection.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Got the shipment today/yesterday (Friday). Got a Z2X instead of the ordered Z2L. After a short and fast e-mail contact, I got to keep the Z2X for a great price and the Z2L will be shipped nonetheless. One more light than planned, good thing we got our holiday money with the last paycheck.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Monocrom

Slightly used Fenix TK35 arrived yesterday.


----------



## J888www

processed in everything said:


> The last flashlight I bought was Xeccon M2.......


Really ? Very strange that you are *banned* from many other Forums for *Spamming* (*advertising* you own flashlights).......

Back to OP:- I purchased 4 X ITP C7R from a certain VeryBrightBeams company, not for personal use but as gifts to friends abroad (HKSAR), IMO it's the best value flashlight ATM but probably giving coal to Geordies.


----------



## trialt

in the last week I have purchased:

1)Quick Draw Flashlight 2-CR123 from Malkoff
why: I wanted the m61W drop in and wanted something other than an md2 body or 6p , so I thought this would be nice.

2)Ordered a Zebralight H501w but received the H31w/H31fw (not sure which one I received) by accident. I really like the compact size of the smaller cr123 light and plan to keep it.
why: this is my first headlamp

3)Armytek Predator v1.2 High CRI

why: my first high cri light

4)EDC Executive, 170 lumens from HDS

why: i was waiting to buy a high cri from them , but god knows when they will come out with one, since i got the predator with high cri, i thought to myself i do not have any light from hds so i got this one.


----------



## EnduringEagle

mrlysle said:


> Hi EnduringEagle. As long as the O-ring isn't "exposed", the light should still remain water resistant. All of my ZL's have come with a nice application of lube on the tailcap threads and o-ring. But if you want a little more confidence, maybe give the SC51 a little more lube right at the o-ring, to help with the seal. Ian2381 gave you some great advice so your boy doesn't pull out his light to use it, and find a dead battery. I always "lock out" the tailcaps on my ZL's, but find that a mere 1/4 turn suffices to do the trick. With a little practice, you can pull the light out of your pocket or bag, tighten the tailcap, and spin it around for activation, all one handed. Easily. Hope he has a good trip!



Thanks for the clarification. Will give it a try.


----------



## EnduringEagle

trialt said:


> in the last week I have purchased:
> 
> 1)Quick Draw Flashlight 2-CR123 from Malkoff
> why: I wanted the m61W drop in and wanted something other than an md2 body or 6p , so I thought this would be nice.
> 
> 2)Ordered a Zebralight H501w but received the H31w/H31fw (not sure which one I received) by accident. I really like the compact size of the smaller cr123 light and plan to keep it.
> why: this is my first headlamp
> 
> 3)Armytek Predator v1.2 High CRI
> 
> why: my first high cri light
> 
> 4)EDC Executive, 170 lumens from HDS
> 
> why: i was waiting to buy a high cri from them , but god knows when they will come out with one, since i got the predator with high cri, i thought to myself i do not have any light from hds so i got this one.



Lets hear more about the Armytek...


----------



## Rikr

This past week I got a Eagletac T20C2 Mark II 720 lumen T6, and a Task Force 2C from Lowes. I ordered on friday a thrunite catapult V3.


----------



## Streamer

ITP Eos A3.....my 2nd one but in the low med hi sequence. Why? Just couldn't help myself.


----------



## firelord777

Well, for the past year and a half:

Fenix TK20, saw a pd20 on target web site and said, what the heck is a fenix? Went to thier website, which then led to CPF. Basically and intro to these high end lights. Glad to know I wasn't the only one excited about flashlights.

Flashmax X950- 5X Cree Q5's, and came with included 2X 18650 and charger for $70 shipped- 3 days from china to the usa. Thought it was super bright. Matched my friends HUSKY 20 Mil candlpower spotlight in throw, except with regulation and like, 100 times the runtime. (salvaged 6 18650 from laptop, keep them in my pocket) Nice light, I liked it. Still do. 

And finally: Mon Fenix TK41. Monster. Capable of melting your eyeballs away.(just kid, but you do feel significant heat if place you hand a few inches from the head when turned on turbo.) My best thrower. My heaviest flashlight. My most expensive light. My EDC light.

Actually, speaking of edc, you guys must recongize me anywhere, because I edc :

1. Fenix TK20 in holster with a carabiner

2. Fenix TK41 in my pocket

3. X950 in my pocket.

4. 4 X 18650 in a eye glass case in my pocket 

5. an extra 8 AA batteries in an oversized, old, orange drug bottle.

Yep, some serious firepower. ANYWHERE. Yep, during the day as well LOL.


----------



## raynstacy

I just received a xpg r51b 14mm led to put in my nitecore ex10. damn wires too short. got in on there and much better


----------



## think2x

Malkoff M61HCRILL, to go in my G2 I have in a pelican 1020 case with 6 spares. 40+ hours of High CRI light for SHTF situations.


----------



## myradiohead

Fenix PD30 R4. Got it for a great price and and for EDC.


----------



## cratz2

My two most recent are Dealextreme cheapies... one is an Ultrafire C1 and the other is a 501B with a green LED. 

Got the green one because I wanted a brighter green LED light than I had and got the C1 because my main 2x123-sized light is a Surefire C2 and wanted to see how close the Ultrafire came for ~$18. Not disappointed in either light, but the C1 certainly isn't a Surefire.


----------



## Sheriff420

Coleman Max bubba. It's the one that takes 6 AA batteries and this thing surprised me with how bright it is. I have no complaints and being $20 light is a nice bonus. It was an impulse buy.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the JETBeam E3S, my first stainless steel flashlight. Single AA, because I like the slim format (for my job I often have to wear a suit and this size doesn't bulge too much as lots of other lights do). Furthermore I read about the quality of JETBeam lights and was interested about it.


----------



## Kuryakin

My two, the MG-PLI, which is a FANTASTIC light, and a titanium single AAA light with a Cree LED (can't remember the make). Both are great, I use the AAA more because it's pocketable. The MG-PLI is a VERY good light, and I use it when I'm exploring artillery batteries, and is the best compromise on size vs. output. Rechargeable 18650s in that one. 

Not really looking for another light, unless something in a single 18650 comes along that's WAY brighter than the MG.


----------



## PowerMatt

I just got my 4Sevens Maelstrom S12 after about a month-long wait on the battery and charger. I bought it fully aware of the thermal output drop and controversial UI. I've got no regrets. The output is still more than adequate for my needs, and honestly the drop isn't really noticeable. I like that it doesn't come with any disclaimers in the manual as to using the high/turbo mode sparingly. I can just put it on high and run it until the battery drops. It does get rather warm on high mode pretty quickly, but cools off just as quickly when dropped to low mode or turned off. Heat dissipation obviously works quite well in this light. As to the UI, I wasn't looking for a tactical UI so this works just fine. It's simple and there's no switch to break.

I was looking for the most light in the smallest package, with a preference leaning to a beam that was more flood than spot. The S12 fits that set of requirements quite nicely.

And yes, I was another obsession started right here at CPF.


----------



## ffemt6263

Kuku 38DD. Plain titanium with 2 blue trits. Exaxtly the setup i had in mind when posting my wtb! I love cpf!! Bought it because im revamping my keychain. 38dd, mcgizmo clips, ti/trit keychain, and a pieced together swiis army flip out type setup for the keys....hmm atwood in the near future?? : ) 
Also the 38dd is just sweet and the qtc technology is too cool!


----------



## Ian2381

Zebralight SC50+ Both my H51 and SC50w are my best lights and wanted to get another one to be my new EDC beatup light, My SC50w will be my spare and H51 for Hiking and camping.


----------



## EASTWOOD

I just picked up a 2AA mini mag and nitize led upgrade with tailcap switch for a friend that does auto repair (non-flashaholic, but I'm working on it). Cost was about $17. Not the best solution but he is fond of mag lites and the stock LED mini-mags are probably a little too bright for his intended use. A little threadlocker will keep the focus where he wants it and the tailcap switch will help with ease of use. As far as longevity....


----------



## Tuikku

Just ordered Zebralight SC51w to be an allrounder for close-up things.
Was thinking of H51 but probably will use SC-model more.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a Nite Ize upgrade for my old 2AA MagLite.

I have lots of better lights now, but I thought it might be a nice upgrade to put it in my car or give it away to someone else. My old Mag 2AA has served me for a good 14 years before I even knew about this place or about LED lights in general. It just isn't used any longer and I can't let it rust away after all those good years and happy memories


----------



## Ishango

Sorry, double post  Stupid browser causing problems.


----------



## Ishango

Sorry, triple post actually  Stupid browser causing problems.


----------



## luceat lux vestra

4sevens quark aa regular for my new EDC light


----------



## Lighteous

ZebraLight SC600. Why? The CPF thread describing its features and performance was too compelling. Output ranging from 750 Lm OTF to 0.1 Lm from a 4.1" long light! Plus, it is my first ZebraLight and I was beyond curious.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Just received and gave my dad (non-flashaholic) the eagleTac T10c for Fathers Day. he loves it!!! I've never seen him go out at night just to use a flashlight (lol). I think I'm changing him in to a flashaholic. 

BTW. I had my dough's about this little light but I was very surprised. Nice throw with great flood.


----------



## BigBluefish

SureFire L1, white, last generation. 

Because I foolishly sold my sole L1 a year ago, AND I also sold me E1L, because it just felt horrible in my hand, AND now the L1 is discontinued, AND the LX1 is now, officially (?) amd definitively (?) dead.


----------



## angelofwar

Can never go wrong with the L1...I gave mine to my brother a few Chrstmases ago, and 2-3 days later, L1 withdrawal symptoms kicked in, and I had to replace it immediately.


----------



## DaveTheDude

Hi. I'm Dave. I'm a flashaholic.

<Hi Dave.>

My last light hasn't arrived yet, but I expect it soon. It's one of Download's XM-L Pocket Rockets. I tried resisting the temptation, I really did. I mean, I already have two other lights he made...one deliciously neutral white 4500K SST-50 beauty, and a second SST-50 in a cool white flavor. It's not like I really _need _another light. But when I tried turning away from the thread where the 8th run is being offered, my browser just wouldn't navigate away. It's like the universe was trying to tell me something. I even tried turning the computer off. But when I rebooted the next day, my browser returned me to the same CPF page, where I saw that another dozen folks had already lined up to place their reservation. There were only fifteen reservation slots shown on the thread, and I panicked. I couldn't miss out, I just couldn't. You understand, don't you? That sinking feeling you get when the words "Closed" or "Sold" suddenly appears in the title of a thread you've been looking at for a few days, agonizing over whether you should follow your heart's desire and buy it, or instead try to tell yourself that you should really save the money for something else, like the mortgage payment for example, or the kid's tuition. But the thought of all that neutral white XM-L Pocket Rocket goodness going to somebody else left me in a panic. I just had to do it.

I really appreciate you folks letting me get this off my chest. I feel better about my purchase already. 

I also want to thank my sponsor, who has really been supportive in all this. 

He advised me to get two, one in HA III Aluminum, and one in Titanium. 

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## AIC

My last LED light was an EagleTac P20C2 MKII. It's the last one I bought because it is dang near perfect. I bought it when It came out.


----------



## mrlysle

Well, I just got a Zebralight H51Fw, because I didn't have any of their "headlamp" models, (it's great BTW), and on Monday, I got my ZL SC600, well, because, well, because the dang thread going on, and on, and on, about it, wouldn't leave me alone!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## enomosiki

TerraLUX LightStar 100.

I was looking to purchase some giveaway lights for friends and family. I used to do that with iTP A3 EOS, but the LightStar 100 caught my eye, as it was $5 cheaper than A3 as well as using a more common battery type. Took the plunge and ordered three, and when I got them I was in disbelief as to how much throw the lights had, as well as their sturdiness.

Next thing I knew, I had six more on the way.


----------



## Lighteous

DaveTheDude said:


> Hi. I'm Dave. I'm a flashaholic.
> 
> <Hi Dave.>
> 
> My last light hasn't arrived yet, but I expect it soon. It's one of Download's XM-L Pocket Rockets. I tried resisting the temptation, I really did. I mean, I already have two other lights he made...one deliciously neutral white 4500K SST-50 beauty, and a second SST-50 in a cool white flavor. It's not like I really _need _another light. But when I tried turning away from the thread where the 8th run is being offered, my browser just wouldn't navigate away. It's like the universe was trying to tell me something. I even tried turning the computer off. But when I rebooted the next day, my browser returned me to the same CPF page, where I saw that another dozen folks had already lined up to place their reservation. There were only fifteen reservation slots shown on the thread, and I panicked. I couldn't miss out, I just couldn't. You understand, don't you? That sinking feeling you get when the words "Closed" or "Sold" suddenly appears in the title of a thread you've been looking at for a few days, agonizing over whether you should follow your heart's desire and buy it, or instead try to tell yourself that you should really save the money for something else, like the mortgage payment for example, or the kid's tuition. But the thought of all that neutral white XM-L Pocket Rocket goodness going to somebody else left me in a panic. I just had to do it.
> 
> I really appreciate you folks letting me get this off my chest. I feel better about my purchase already.
> 
> I also want to thank my sponsor, who has really been supportive in all this.
> 
> He advised me to get two, one in HA III Aluminum, and one in Titanium.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


 
Well done! Thanks for sharing, Dave.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic

The what: A Quark 123^2 Turbo "X".

The why: because of lego-ability. I have lots of quarks (real quarks, not minis) and wanted to add an "XML" to the collection. It's supposedly on it's way, it should arrive tomorrow, hopefully in time for the July 4th holiday weekend.

I am being very selective about my flashlight purchases during the 2011 year. This is my first purchase this year. It might be my only purchase. We'll see. Things are tough all over...


----------



## välineurheilija

The last one i bought was a Fenix LD10 because i wanted a shorter light on my belt for edc i have a few LD20 and TK10 but i think they are bit too long for riding on my belt all the time  I havent bought any Surefire yet because they are so f......n expensive in Finland


----------



## Bigmac_79

I just ordered the BeamTech XM-L T6 from DX. I got it because I needed a bright light to keep in my car that wouldn't break the bank. Rated at 850 lumens, it probably isn't that bright, with two 18650's it looks pretty good! I'm excited to light something up!


----------



## ScottFree

The last light I've bought, well just ordered really is one of the new RA Clicky 120 for EDC. I would have liked to go for the 170, but the price was just a _little_ too high.


----------



## roverjohn

1AAA Gerber Infinity, $10. Bought it cause I wanted a very low power light that was keyring size and had decent run time. So far so good.


----------



## jorn

Solarforce l2t and a solarforce masterpice pro 1. The new l2t looks cool, and the masterpice pro 1 for the throw. Both are cheap


----------



## alfa

Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1, for enlight citys roofs, with L2P body...

And a Inforce Color, to replace the lost one :shakehead


----------



## Richub

A Fenix E01.

I got it since it's dirt cheap, and quite famous for a 5 mm LED light. I might do the 'frosting' trick on it to improve the beam.


----------



## john-paul

A Surefire Kroma. 

Because I've wanted one for a long time and $180 was too good to pass up.


----------



## geezer

Surefire C2-HA
with Nailbender XM-L Warm White (3000K) dropin and Oveready black SS smooth bezel ring. It is not bored (yet) so I'm running it on a 17670.

Why? Couldn't resist the closeout prices any longer. And, I have the BK version but always wanted a C2 in HA. I'm really liking this setup so far...


----------



## Miles_PerHour

LED Lenser k3 Because my workmate got the Led Lenser v2 and thaught it was the best, so naturally i had to out do him with a similar size torch, which it did.


----------



## raynstacy

Ive been into the big reflector lights recently.
I just purchased the trustfire X8 and a skyray stl v2These are 2X18650 lights. The X8 has more than enough cooling . The skyray is on the way.


----------



## azzid

Thrunite catapult v3 neutral xm-l but can't find a store that has one in stock, got the cw version instead. I just retired my LL x21 as my primary thrower since it's too big and heavy.


----------



## Acid87

Maratac copper AAA.

Bought because I wanted to keep a new one and use my current one.


----------



## Ian2381

Xeno E03, might be my last fo awhile as currently jobless...


----------



## Chrisdm

I just bought a pair, a Spark SL5 and SL6, because they are one of the few companies that put a button where my thumb sits!!! Yes!!!! And they also offer neutral tints on all of their models, which is a requirement for me at this point. I just sold off all my cool white lights and won't look at anything that doesn't have a neutral tint.... But once again CHEERS to Spark for putting a button where my thumb is!!!! Why doesn't everybody do this? Probably because its easier not to...


----------



## mmace1

Quark mini AA^2. I wanted a smaller light for travel. Initially was looking at 1xAAs, but since the Quark was the same volume/weight as the 1xaa lights - I eventually decided on it. I like it a lot. The only downside is battery rattle (quite bad), but quick tape job and things are fine. So, meh, 20 seconds of work and it's solved.


----------



## KaneNorth

I recently ordered an Olight sr90. I ordered it a few days before the postal strike (i'm from Canada) which just ended, I'm hoping it arrives this week. As for why I ordered it, I spend alot of time outside camping and 4x4ing in the summer with friends and wanted a good thrower and something more affordable than a polarion but still able to "shock and awe" my friends.


----------



## B0wz3r

I've got a Photon Rex on its' way right now. Wanted something truly keychain sized for once. I've been using my EZAAw on my keychain for over a year, but wanted something smaller. My NVG photon just isn't the right color to use as a keychain light.


----------



## Whacky

Streamlight Polytac because:

Inexpensive
1-mode
bright
cr123
forward clicky
bulletproof


----------



## aimxplode

4Sevens Quark mini 123

I wanted a super small cr123 light to throw in my pocket


----------



## mandrews58

a terralux ministar2 upgrade for a minimag. Very cool red led - I wanted it for situations where i don't want to compromise night vision. Definitely not a fan of mag lights, but this upgrade is a trip. People in cars swing way wide to pass when i walk the dog at night; far more than they do with a standard flashlight. hmmm.....


----------



## pellgarlic

heh! what a great thread (if a little too heavily loaded with temptation =P) still going strong after nearly two years...

like some previous commenters, my last purchase was a zebralight sc51. awesome single-AA EDC light, with excellent high and low, and super ui - i couldn't be happier with it. 

the reason i bought it is actually because of the light i bought before it: an itp eos a3, which bloomin' well outshone my previous EDC - a quark mini AA =P well, it didn't quite outshine it, but as near as matched it it made me think "i can't have my 'backup' single-aaa light being as bright as my main EDC!... i'll have to rectify that by buying something better!" so i ended up with something that goes brighter, _and_ lower, _and_ has many other things going for it too =D


----------



## Xacto

Surefire 6PL - was advertised with 80 Lumen, seemed like the P60L dropin, got a KX4 head delivered.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## fireofenergy

Hi, kinda new here...
My latest was the XML drop in for my Ultrafire I burned out a year ago... Ya, I was being stupid and tried to put 2 of the 18350 (?) sized batteries and thus doubled the voltage and fried the little driver circuit. Funny, that it arrived just one day after I got my....
Eastward, the supposed 900 lumen one. I can't quite comment as I have only solar charged the (protected) 18650's and I "know" that I didn't have it in the sun long enough (with battery under shade). 
Both of them kick butt! In fact I'm saving like all kinds of grid powered energy as I am tail standing it on medium mode to see the keyboard. Get this, the ceiling is wood (and not very light in color) and it still illuminates the desk but not quite good enough, so I taped a piece of paper and yes, now good enough!
The Eastward has bright, med, and slow flash. The med actually has noticable PWM flicker.
The 1.4 amp XML drop in doesn't (even on the dim mode).
They came from that site that sells cheap batteries... which brought me here in the first place...
Especially since I was going to try to routinely *solar charge* the 18650's. I was reading about how dangerous the li-ion chemistry really is (here).
So, I figure I will use the charging bag and protected cells, along with a .7 -.8amp, 6 volt panel (which should be at a safe, 1/3rd C rate).
After all, I'll never really be able to _make_ a better solar light!


----------



## fireofenergy

fireofenergy said:


> After all, I'll never really be able to _make_ a better solar light!


I tried to edit but it timed me out...
Edit: So I noticed some inadvertent flickering by the Eastward, turned it on bright, didn't seem much brighter so went to change batteries. The Ultrafire was really doing its job at heat dissapation, so much that I was afraid of overheating the battery. It was rather warm, but not as hot as the metal. I swapped batteries and STILL, the drop in was brighter! The new one (presumably the same thing) is much cheaper too!
Bty, the Eastward never got even warm and seems to click itself on "medium"... Hmmm.
Anyways, a warning.... Don't trust these lights even though they seem well made!


----------



## DirtyHarry

4sevens Preon ReVO SS... tiny tiny tiny little piece of magic. Being an office type, there's not much cause to have anything larger on my hip, but a AAA 80 lumen ReVO is smaller than the pens I normally have floating around in my pockets. The change I carry weighs more than this torch! Not to mention the low and medium modes - it's the perfect light for me. Haven't found a use for the strobe and beacon yet, but when the zombie apocalypse comes, I'm sure they'll be invaluable.

Having said that, the LAST light I bought is in fact still in the mail on the way from US to Australia  The Olight family kit... because... and this is the kicker... I bought it because I'd spent too much time looking at the 4sevens site, and then followed that up with a candlepowerforums binge. All of a sudden it seemed like the seven lights I already owned weren't NEARLY enough...


----------



## The_Driver

Custom MAG-1D with big (heavy) copper heatsink, xml-led, a 2.8A 2-mode 7135 p60 driver, solarforce masterpiece smo reflector (45k lux) and a standard mcclicky built in. It was sort of an impulse buy because of the perfect package it represents for a very good price. It's extremely moddable, because it has a standard p60-sized-driver, the led is on a standard 20mm-star-pcb and is screwed down for a good heat transfer and perfect centering. If the clicky ever breaks I can just switch it out with a new one. Whenever a new led comes out I can theoretically just put it in and have a brighter light, which I can drive much harder than 99% of most production lights. 
Soon I will add 4 more 7135 chips to the driver to get 4.2A, then it will really be a killer light.


----------



## Richub

Fenix LD40.
After reading about the long runtimes I decided to get it, despite it having a neutral white LED. 
I already have a neutral white E21, but compared to the LD40s tint the E21 is actually warm white which is just too 'yellow' for my taste.

The LD40 is *really* neutral white. 
After shining around with it in my house, I'm beginning to see what the 'neutral white craze' is all about. The color rendering is indeed a lot better than the cool white XP-G LEDs color rendering.

I just might have bought me a new favorite flashlight for common tasks...


----------



## Schuey2002

CMG Infinity Ultra.

I lost my old one recently and wanted to find a replacement. 

A quick stop by the Marketplace was all it took to find one..


----------



## jds1

Preon Revo SS for me. What a sweet little light!

Jeff


----------



## HoggerNaut

Streamlight Tlr-1s.

Lighting for the Sig!!!


----------



## B0wz3r

Got my Photon Rex in the mail yesterday; neat little light. I replaced the EZAAw on my keychain with it, and gave the NiteCore to my son for his backpack. Put a lobster clip on it and attached it to the zipper pull on one of the side pockets, so he'll always have it with him. The interface is a good one too, nice and simple to operate.

I also just donated my Quark AA^2 XPG-NW to my wife's new Sienna for the glove box. At first she was like, "Why are you giving me one of your good lights?, But if you really want to, that's fine with me." I did it because I want her to have something reliable that can sit for long periods in high and low temperatures and still be reliable (I loaded a pair of L91's into it for her), and because I need an excuse to buy some new lights!!! LOL


----------



## rpgboy00

Fenix LD20 R5 - better spacing of modes and build quality is awesome. Have an LD10 body tube arriving tomorrow, also!


----------



## rlorion

I am waiting for my TK-70 to arrive...and I guess I bought if for a couple of reasons. 1. The bragging rights on a reallllllly bright flashlight. 2. take with me and the wife on our ATV's when we go up into the mountains so if we get lost I can send a distress signal the the space station for help.


----------



## mburt27

Olight T25. First led light I ever bought,(and the last purchase from where I got it). Seems to be a decent light.


----------



## Richub

Just bought a Fenix LD10 yesterday.
I had my eye on a single AA light for a while, since this was the only kind of light I didn't own yet.

In the shop I also saw a Fenix HD20 headlamp lying in a small corner of the store, clearly it had been lying there a long time. After asking the shop owner about it, I could get it for the manufacturers price. 
That HD20 clearly wasn't the first customers choice there, since it had been lying there for almost 2 years.


----------



## Ian2381

Bought another Xeno E03 but now color blue body with neutral tint. Loved my Cool white version. On high, 120 lumens using Eneloops and 400 lumens on 14500. going to bring it in my next hiking trip.


----------



## candle lamp

Got a Defier X3(XM-L T6).
It gives an wide input voltage range(3V~14V) and has nice gold-plated cooling fins for excellent heat dissipation.
The bright hotspot & spillbeam(no greenish tint) make good beam profile.


----------



## Ishango

mburt27 said:


> Olight T25. First led light I ever bought,(and the last purchase from where I got it). Seems to be a decent light.



I think you will enjoy that light. I own both the T10 and T15 from that series and I like both of them a lot. Good build quality and fairly nice beam.


----------



## Roood

OLIGHT T10 and T15, ITP SA1 Eluma, SF C2 Centurion LED 80lumens. Every day lights for the OLight and ITP, C2 on sale could not resist.


----------



## wuyeah

I bought Surefire A2 HA-YG cuz they are discontinued.


----------



## mrlysle

Got my new HDS 200 rotary in the mail today! I got it because I have a 170t cicky and it's my fav light that I carry everyday, and wanted one of Henrys' newest models! The rotary is just awesome!


----------



## Sparky's Magic

A P-Rocket from Shiningbeam: I ordered the 500 lumen version and if it is as good as the S-Mini etc. I'll be pretty happy. The 500 or so lumens would have to be 'bulb' lumens.
At 1.4A. an OTF. reading would be more like 400 L. which will be plenty for me. These are very affordable 'lights; if a warm or neutral comes along I'll have a look at that also.


----------



## Lifechitect

I recently purchased a head LED flashlight and I use it for fishing at night. Works great and the battery last.


----------



## Ishango

Lifechitect said:


> I recently purchased a head LED flashlight and I use it for fishing at night. Works great and the battery last.



Welcome! :welcome: Care to share the brand and model with us?


----------



## Rikr

I just got the P-Rocket 850 Lumen, and it is bright. I got it at shiningbeam


----------



## flashmenow

Hi all. It's been over a year since I bought a produced flashlight. I have been building ones to suit my needs. 

Just today I ordered up a Quark 123 MiniX . It will be my first Quark product. 

Reason I attained it was . I like the idea of a very small key chain pocket rocket. 

Can't wait to stuff a RCR123 in it upon arrival and see the outlandish amount of light the XM-L will put out from a small form .


----------



## CaNo

My last light I had purchased is a Fenix MC11. Reason being is, it seems that everytime we get a storm, we get a power outage. The MC11 would be perfect for brown outs, and the beam is just beautiful. It is versatile and very bright for a AA flashlight. I absolutely love it!


----------



## druidmars

Actually it was the Spark ST6 500CW. I told myself I needed that for gardening and landscaping at night as there are some parts of the property that have no light. I was using an old petzl headlight ('2005, I can't remember the model) with 1 incan light or 3 LEDs or another cheap headlight with 4 LEDs. Compared to those my new SPARK turned night into day! I'm very happy with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002

wuyeah said:


> I bought Surefire A2 HA-YG cuz they are discontinued.


I bought a SureFire 9P from LAPG for the very same reason! 

Nothing more. Nothing less..

ETA:

Yeah, I know that in stock form these are incandescent lights, but I now have a LED drop-in inside of it...


----------



## maskman

I purchased a Lummi Raw as a gift for the wife. When I gave it to her she said, "Oh good, there are lots of times I need a flashlight." I showed her the UI after I saw her trying to push on the tail. She seemed pleased with the low and high and even said she'd carry it in a purse pocket all by itself so it didn't get scratched. As she was putting it away I mentioned the trits and she said, "yeah, I saw it had those." I don't know what I was expecting, but all said and done, sixty seconds later, I felt like I'd just given someone a hammer.


----------



## Fatso

2days ago I ordered a Spark ST6-460NW and yesterday I ordered a Olight SR91.
Got the spark for camping and the SR91 just for Kicks.. Wanted something a little brighter and more throwy than a Catapult V3..lol..

Edit: The Spark arrived and I love it!! Now just waiting on the SR91. Tracking says Monday!!!!


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK70.
why; When you see it, you know why


----------



## Yohann

First I'll introduce myself as a very long time lurker, since the beginnings of CPF! I read every day and every question I had has been answered here. I might of been registered here too a long time ago but never posted. 
I have quite the collection of odd flashlights, but for the past two years I've been going for the newest and brightest emitters. 

Ordered a Nitecore EX11.2 - my first Piston Drive light ( I know I waited too long) but heck; kept the best for last, or long enough 

One question for the EX11.2 does it have AR on the glass like my IFE2 I ordered a month ago? And by the looks of it, my clip will work on my upcoming light!

Cheers,
Yohann


----------



## Napalm

kj2 said:


> Fenix TK70.
> why; When you see it, you know why


 
We know. You perv.


----------



## Napalm

Nap.


----------



## BigBluefish

A SureFire E1B 110 lumen model. Because my L1 is a bit big, and the clip doesn't work so well, carried while wearing a suit. And my NDI's are clipless and can drop out of my pockets. The E1B is just about right. 

Now, though, I'll have to get a back-up Backup!


----------



## think2x

Inova X5 red. I needed/wanted a battery vampire for my used cells.

Also bought the wife a BC10. Because she ASKED me to buy her a light and there was *no way* I was passing up that chance.(It never happens.)


----------



## JS_280

SkyRay Triple XM-L (2 X 18650).

Tested to between 1500 to 2200 lumens for $52...couldn't resist.


----------



## iapyx

Surefire UB3T because I've been waiting for this light for ages and I couldn't resist it. Saved for this light a looooong time. Didn't spent a dime on flashlights for two years so I think I can justify it.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Surefire 6P LED.

Because I was growing tired of hearing how lights weren't always about the lumens and Surefire quality blah blah blah and I just wanted to be able to complain about it and settle it once and for all.

Turns out they're pretty damn good lights haha! Got rid of my Quark 123^2's and my P3D, and PD30.

Saving for a 6PX now!


----------



## destro72

Sunwayman M10R

This light has all the features i was looking for, and I'm really enjoying it.

*Small size, but well built.
*Great UI, love the dial to select mode.
*Reversible, deep carry clip.

I would highly recommend this light.


----------



## cy

purchased AAA Titanium light from Mcgizmo 
that's been quite some time ago 

used to buy & sell flashlights constantly
but lost interest somewhere along the way. 

an ancient Li14430 with gasp...a Luxeon is still my EDC


----------



## wordwalker3

Ok, the last flashlight I purchased was an L2 style body with a XML drop in. Used up a credit for two items which did not function. I have yet to recieve them. Tha last one I actually got in my hot little hands was a Thrunite 1C uses 1 CR 123 battery and has a cree XML . I use it for EDC and am very impressed by it. I leave the head tightened and get the "turbo" mode and strobe whenever needed. When I use it for anything routine I loosed the head, turn it on and it comes on to my prefered brightness level. I do not have to scroll through all the settings to get to "sear your eyes bright"  I carry it in a belt holder at work and in the pocket otherwise. I am VERY pleased with this Light.

wordwalker3


----------



## SpacyInvader

I purchased a Fenix TK15, because I found a pretty good price for it and it is pretty cool looking plus it is relatively energy efficient.Additionally I am going hiking soon and i found it to be an appropriate use for it.


----------



## cratz2

Just ordered a couple of the new Solarforce L2T hosts, one of the Solarforce single mode 4.2V XML modules, a couple IMRs and some lanyard supplies from Lighthound.

Why? As a cheap backup to my primary Surefire C2/XML light.


----------



## cratz2

Darnit... Just ordered one of the $34 Newegg Stainless Fenix LD01 R5s.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Fenix E15. I like the size of my 47's QMini 123 and wanted another light in that size and I couldn't resist the nice price.


----------



## woodentsick

Just ordered a Zebralight SC51c and H51fc because I wanted a high CRI Zebralight...


----------



## Deal4

The last light I bought I don't have in hand yet, but I am can hardly wait till it gets here! :twothumbs
I just bought a TK40 from Marketplace for $55! 
My family and I are misionaries in Asia and where we live the power goes out a lot, but don't feel too bad for me as that gives me a perfect time to play with my lights!:thumbsup:
I've had a number of double and single AA lights as I only have AA batteries over there. I use eneloop almost exclusively.
Since I am limited to AA I haven't had a really bright light yet, so I can't wait to get this light!
I love watching some of the torture tests that people have done to this light!
Sounds like a perfect light for my arsenal!
Shad


----------



## StandardBattery

Well I got the Fenix E15 because I like lights like this and I wanted to see what the latest one was like. Not to mention I missed out on the newegg LD01-SS deal, had 3 in my cart when I logged into pay that price had switched back. That's painful! Oh well they were just for gifts anyway so not a huge deal, but you don't find those on sale often... I'll get some DQG-II now, since I need to check out those just because of their size.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just received my TrustFire F22 in today's mail. I ordered it 15 days ago from the Solarforce site. I picked this because I don't have any stainless steel lights in my humble 24 piece arsenal. It's rated at 320 lumens with a 14500. I paid $25 USD for it.


----------



## Jash

Fenix TK41, because someone said it was brighter than the TK60 which I already bought so I had to make sure. Nope, no brighter, but it's going to be my car light now. Was going to get a TK50 to keep in the car, but the output vs. runtime wasn't acceptable for such a large light.


----------



## Richub

Bought a Fenix LD25 for a friend.

He asked me where he could get a decent flashlight since they are going camping next week, and their Maglite was ruined by leaking alkalines.... Near the little village where he lives are no decent outdoor sports stores, so I bought a LD25 for him.

He picked it up yesterday, and LOVES it. 

I already have a LD40, but I'll be getting a LD25 too. Same neutral color, but the size is a lot more convenient for carrying in a pocket.


----------



## Ryan_T

Just got myself a PD30 for a music festival, this is after I ordered a Gerber Infinity Ultra to cap off a discount from an unrelated online order. 

The Fenix is my first grown-up flashlight and I'm loving it so far. I had a Coleman multi-colour LED that was brighter than anything I ever had previously, but this is a completely different level of light.


----------



## rlorion

Just bought an ITP R01 so I can recharge it while I am at work...just plug it into my computer(USB) and let it charge. I can charge it almost anywhere and it comes with a Spare battery so I can always have juice.


----------



## B0wz3r

Just ordered a Xeno EO3 in neutral from tacticalhid.com. Planning on using it on my bike handlebars for commuting. Will also make a nice EDC backup.


----------



## knifeMaker

I've been a lurker here for several years. Good place to "learn". I really didn't know enough to ask questions. 

I finally joined this week. 

I just ordered a TK-35. Liked the power to size ratio. 

I currently have Sure fire M-3 Turbo, C-2 converted to LED and one of the original E-2's, along with Jet beam, M1-X, Olight M-20 prem, Fenix T-1, along with a POS pentagon. (Total waste of money!), A Streamlite turbo rechargeable, and a few small pocket lights. 

Wish I could fit a LED to the SureFire E-2, but the first generation was made a lot differently than they are now. I haven't seen a DP-in that will work. 

Looking forward to trying out the TK-35 here on the ranch. 
Also ordered a ultra-violet light at the same time. We seem to raise more Scorpions here than anything else. I hate the little B's. If I can see them. I can Kill Them!

Thanks for all the good info over the past couple of years!

KnifeMaker


----------



## edpmis02

cratz2 said:


> Darnit... Just ordered one of the $34 Newegg Stainless Fenix LD01 R5s.


 

I just got the same deal from Amazon.. A month or two ago.. I was looking at at a SS Revo S2 due to a discount code.. but got cold feet from the greenish tint many folks commented on.. Now all Revo's are out of stock.. This will replace the L0D Q4 on my keychain. It never looked right when using it outdoors.. Glad I waited!!


----------



## bodhran

I already had an M61HCRI but just recieved an MD2 host I got from Mikellen over in the marketplace. It came with the hi/low ring and delrin shroud with clip. The ultra clear lens I had fit perfect. I wanted a quality, easy to use light and this fits the bill.


----------



## Monk3807

Was thinking about getting a new Surefire but they raised their prices awhile ago. Guys at work are raving about Fenix flashlights so I got a Fenix PD31 a few weeks ago. I've been really happy with it and use it every night at work. Now my Surefires and Streamlights are collecting dust.


----------



## Ishango

Technically not me, but rather for me. My girlfriend ordered me a Fenix LD10. She knows I like Fenix lights and when this offer came by today, she ordered it for me.


----------



## Scubie67

My L1D from 2007 ,Q2 emitter .Very useable EDC for time being anyways,hankering for something better now that LEDs have progressed thats its really worthwhile to upgrade, not for just making 1 or 2 advancement in LED tech binning jumps because of just slight improvement in performance.


----------



## margret green

You are actually fascinated with flashlights.
As far as I am concerned, you have a good childhood with the maglites.


----------



## kj2

Olight i2. I just saw it, and thought; have to have it 
my first Olight


----------



## Bigmac_79

Sunwayman V20C. I had to give the infinite variability a shot, and it's great.


----------



## thaugen

ThruNite 1C Neutral because I wanted a bright, compact light to run on RCR123a and wanted to give neutral a shot...it's a great light with a nice warm tint.


----------



## brembo

Ugh, two in the last week. Nitecore EX10 SP and a ZL SC30 (pending).

Nitecore: Really wanted to see what the build quality is like, wanted to try the piston setup AND it was 29 bucks, LNIB. Once I got a confirmation from precisionworks that he could indeed slot it for a trit I was all over it.

ZL: I do not like how they look, I don't like the fact that Li-ion cells are not the preferred food for them, but 100's of CPF-goers cannot be wrong in their love of the ZLs. The clip and headband put me over the edge (along with the asking price). Maybe I'll fall in love with ZL and have a whole wad of fantastic lights to choose from, I sure hope so.


----------



## BadBulb4U

Four hours ago I bought a Surefire E1B in black, from my local gun store. It had a price of $119.95 on it and I asked him to ring it up. I couldn't be happier. Why? Let's see /0 0\ - a Surefire from an authorized dealer and a great price! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ishango

brembo said:


> Ugh, two in the last week. Nitecore EX10 SP and a ZL SC30 (pending).
> ...



I own both and they are both great lights. The Nitecore is built very solid and the piston drive feels very solid to me. And adding a trit on it would be very nice. The SC30, in my case the warm version, is also very nice. I actually do like the design, it just looks good, but nonetheless it is a great light and I've used it with great pleasure. Enjoy them!


----------



## blub

Maelstrom X10, I don't know why, just because.


----------



## Ian2381

Bought a Trustfire X9 and Keygos KE5, Both are cheap thrower lights using 1x18650 which I need as complementary light to my Zebralight H51 for a Mountain hiking trip. For the price I paid It definitely worth it, build quality is good plus the fact I took good care of my lights.


----------



## slate

Just bought a Klarus XT10. I wanted a seperate instant strobe button. Tired of cycling through odes to get to strobe.


----------



## Chenery88

ZL H31 - task light for work... lovecpf


----------



## gearhead1972

Fenix PD31, Love my Solorforce L2 and wanted to get a similar quality 18650 based light. Plus It can run on 2 123a, so in a extended power outage I can run it on them, even though I have a generator.


----------



## Craig K

Surefire Z2X, I just bought it because I wanted a Surefire and I thought this model looked cool.


----------



## gsr

First Light Tomahawk MC, because I've wanted one for a while, and I was able to get a good deal on one a few months ago.


----------



## BST07

I have a Klarus MiX6 Ti on its way. Saw the XT20 in one of the CPF banner ads and was curious so I did more browsing. Went onto the Klarus website and saw the MiX6 Ti and at that instant I know I had to get one. So did a quick search on CPF and ordered it 5 mintues later. This is to upgrade from my Fenix L0D that I had on my key chain for years.


----------



## Tomcat!

Took delivery of a HDS EDC R1S 200 Rotary w/flush button this afternoon.:thumbsup: 

I've always wanted a Ra or HDS after reading so much hype, but I bought a Novatac 120P a few years ago because they were cheaper. I waited for the new HDS to come out before finally buying this year because the 120P covers my low light needs quite well so I wanted something better, in this case higher total output and variable selector.


----------



## BMart

Bought a Fenix PD30 this week...because I could.


----------



## SWong

I bought an Inova T2 1st gen, as my friend had a spare still NIB, and I needed a good light for work.

I picked up a second to keep in the car full time as well to replace my Maglites.


----------



## whiteoakjoe

Just got the new Olite i2 EOS and an iTp A3 EOS this week, for key chains, but may add the i2 to a neck knife sheath...


----------



## bondr006

I have the ZL SC600 coming tomorrow. I'm so stoked. Got it because I have an SC51 and SC60 that I really like. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## tolkaze

I recieved my 4Sevens S18 in the mail last night... Fantastic light, and solidly built. Absolutely a monster light. Very happy, but it is also pretty big. Sure I will get used to turning it on, then changing my handgrip position... I don't think I could lug this thing overhand very long. 

Also just got notification my modded Mag from Jayrob has shipped. Can't wait, should fill a nice gap in my lights


----------



## geomun

I have always liked Flashlights. Normally I just go with cheap. Thought I was getting a decent one on sale on my last home depot run two years ago. It was a Husky tactical 1 watt led. Nice and bright it was until on the first 3 foot drop to a concrete floor where it promptly quit working forever. Tried to return it for a store credit and it didn't even come up on the register. Scrapmetal now. After reading many reviews on Amazon before I starting reading this forum, I ordered the Streamlight 88033 last week. Should be here today or tomorrow. Already have the fever for a Jetbeam, Fenix or 4sevens edc model running the cr123 battery type. I am about 1/2 thru reading this thread. Lots of great info and knowledge here!! Need more lumens, flood and throw before I get my first +25 dollar light. I talked to my brother this weekend and now he is ready to upgrade his Inova t4 (5yr old model) for something a lot more powerful. Geo


----------



## tony22

Up until now my last flashlight was a Lightwave 2000. :huh: Yes, that goes back a ways. That thing has been beaten to a pulp but is still holding on. My most recent flashlight (with any luck) will be a JetBeam TCR2. Read up about it and figured if I'm going to get back into it I'll start with something outrageous (I also happen to like the design and the review on goinggear was good). This way my wife won't be able to react with the ones I'll buy later! :devil:

At least I hope it works out that way. I emailed JetBeam yesterday and asked if they had any left. I got an email at home at 2:10 today saying they had one. I only saw it now when I got to my home computer. I placed the order hoping no one else got there first!


----------



## tony22

Woo-hoo! Got the shipping notice from JetBeam!


----------



## flipangle

I just ordered a TK35. My very first led light! Couldn't resist after reading all the reviews. The runner ups were the sc600 and s12. Hope I'll like it!


----------



## FPSRelic

My latest purchase was an Oveready custom bored Surefire C2 ,with OCR lens and McClicky hardpress switch. I also got a Malkoff M61L and 2 x AW 18650 2900's to run in it. The idea was to get a good host, and upgrade the drop in as the LED technology gets better. I've quickly found out that the good P60 drop in's cost about as much as some whole flashlights! Still, if I want to go cheap or value for money, I have those options too.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Jetbeam Raptor RRT21 I wanted a CR123 / 18650 infinite variable ring light.


----------



## ebow86

I'm not really buying any LED's right now because I'm spending what little extra funds I have on the discontinued Surefire Incandescent stuff that I need to buy while it's still available. However, I'm seriously considering a zebralight sc51c, should funds permit.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I've been a very good flashaholic lately. Latest purchase was a SC600. Bought as a potential EDC replacement for my RaClicky because of the 18650 battery support (>3X the Wh capacity of a primary CR123) and what the light has to offer @750 lumens.


----------



## ico

BadBulb4U said:


> Four hours ago I bought a Surefire E1B in black, from my local gun store. It had a price of $119.95 on it and I asked him to ring it up. I couldn't be happier. Why? Let's see /0 0\ - a Surefire from an authorized dealer and a great price! :thumbsup:



Nice one there

The first and currently last LED I bought was the Fenix E21. It's great but I can't resist on looking at other lights. My only justification is the E21 is lonely and needs a partner right now


----------



## Kasé Zomé

Received 2 Olight i1 180s today (one for the wifey) as my new EDC light and also placed my order for the soon to be released M20S-X. 

I think my next light might have to be a HDS flush button rotary...


----------



## salejel

Ah, it's funny question, I din't have any idea abou my last LED light. Soon I will get my new Led light from online.


----------



## Ian2381

Bought a Keygos KE5 XML as my thrower light in a hiking trip(already have several throwers but want something new) and a Fenix HL21 as my backup headlamp for my Zebralight H51.


----------



## jalal20

yesterday paid for a tri-edc and on its way to me a Rotary from HDS


----------



## Jash

ZL SC51, because I just had to see what all the fuss was about. Good light, will be getting the H51 to complement it.


----------



## Rikr

Tiablo A9 R2 with the collimator head, it throws and throws. I love it. I got it from Kit-Tronics, Greer is a very nice guy and takes the time to explain all my questions. I think I will get the A10G R2 next.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Last light I bought? I think you'd have to go back 2 or more years.

Probably got it at Lighthound in Pearland, TX. Something 1x18650 or 2x123 with the latest and greatest LED 2 or more years back.


----------



## DaveT

I stumbled across this light in my local grocery store (Acme):
Eveready LED Economy 1D Size Flashlight with Battery (2 Pack)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PZPB2I/?tag=cpf0b6-20

The price for the 2-pack was $5.98. They had singles for about $3.50. They're a very thin, cheaply made light that looks like your typical 2D incandescent cheapo flashlight. Interestingly (to me), they run on 1D cell - they have a freakishly long spring in them, and I don't think you could force two D cells into it unless you cut the spring shorter. Also, the positive terminal of the D cell is covered by a sticker that says "remove before using" - so it won't accidentally go on. They have a medium/weak beam, with a fairly tiny hotspot and thin spill. The output reminds me of the MJLED PR2 LED bulbs, although perhaps a bit narrower beam. 

They won't win any kind of beauty contest or "top flashlight" contest, but what I think makes these lights a real winner is as an emergency light for those who couldn't care less about flashlights, or as a super cheap loaner light...It claims a 40-hour battery life. Running on a single D-cell battery, you don't have to worry about having a pair of batteries. You could loan these out to the unprepared with no real concerns about if it's ever returned to you - you could supply them with extra batteries at half the rate you'd need to do for an incandescent 2xD-cell flashlight, and if you really needed to, you could use a D-sized battery spacer for a AA rechargeable like an Eneloop. Really versatile and practical.


----------



## TyJo

Fenix E01. Had to get something small for free shipping on Amazon... you can't have too many of those tough little guys.


----------



## Chase

I purchased an Underwater Kinetics C8 for night diving.


----------



## geomun

*The StreamLight 88033 (2 aa led 120 lumen light) arrived today. Batteries rattle a little when you shake it. Made the mistake of looking at it dead on had the joy of seeing spots for several minutes. I pass by the goinggear retail store on the way home every day. Going to check out the sunwayman models and say Hi to Marshall. Will look at something a little brighter and one that has less than the low 14 lumens the streamfire does. For my first "higher" end light, I am well pleased. Now on to bigger and better. This site will certainly lighten the wallet as many have stated. *


----------



## Acid87

I have bought a couple of lights recently. Firstly I have bought a Surefire E1E off the MP quality little EDC light and I still miss my E1L although I used photos and Sherlock Holmes type skill to work out where I lost it. Secondly I bought a Tomahawk NV angle light of an Internet auction site. I'm not military but it looks like a good light something unique but useful.


----------



## Cogitria

Tomcat! said:


> Took delivery of a HDS EDC R1S 200 Rotary w/flush button this afternoon.
> 
> I've always wanted a Ra or HDS after reading so much hype, but I bought a Novatac 120P a few years ago because they were cheaper. I waited for the new HDS to come out before finally buying this year because the 120P covers my low light needs quite well so I wanted something better, in this case higher total output and variable selector.



How much does it costs? where to buy cheap LED light bulbs?


----------



## Acid87

Cogitria said:


> How much does it costs? where to buy?



Depends where you live. Price is 199$ or so last time I looked.
http://www.hdslights.com
A word of advice I know your new here some CPF members prefer people to do research prior to asking questions. As in a simply google search may have answered your question. But I'm happy to help. 

These lights are defiantly worth it. Tanks.


----------



## dmkatz76

ET D25C2 yesterday afternoon. Size, price and performance - or maybe performance, price, size.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

geomun said:


> *The Streamfire 88033 (2 aa led 120 lumen light) arrived today. Batteries rattle a little when you shake it. Made the mistake of looking at it dead on had the joy of seeing spots for several minutes. I pass by the goinggear retail store on the way home every day. Going to check out the sunwayman models and say Hi to Marshall. Will look at something a little brighter and one that has less than the low 14 lumens the streamfire does. For my first "higher" end light, I am well pleased. Now on to bigger and better. This site will certainly lighten the wallet as many have stated. *



Battery rattle can be cured a few ways. A rolled up piece of paper or two, a strip of tape around each end of battery etc.


----------



## knoth

A couple of weeks ago I bought a Serengeti fl708 160 lm 3AAA.

Please, before you tell me your Fenix, Zebralight, Trustfire or whatever superior flashlight you have is superior to this inexpensive Serengeti...you will get no argument from me....you are right ..and congratulations.

My reason for purchasing the Serengeti is much different from why most people buy flashlights.

I didn't buy it to see. 


i bought it to be seen.

I am a cyclist riding year round almost everyday of the week for an hour and a half in early morning darkness.

I ride in a large city and find the streetlights to be adequate for illuminating the routes I ride (for fitness) so my main purpose for this flashlight purchase was to mount it on my helmet and use it mostly in strobe mode because I want to be seen by motorists more than I want the light to illuminate my path.

So far I have been pleased that the strobe mode is brighter than anticipated with good peripheral exposure as well....contributing to better visibility to approaching and intersecting drivers.

I have no idea if this light is 160lm as advertised. Probably not but this is of little concern as I feel it is doing what I want it to do and it may not last as long as the big name brands ..but then maybe it will and for $13 I will not be holding my breath to find out.


----------



## ms1496

Jetbeam PA40... I like the great output for the size, price, innovative carbon composite handle and the fact it can run it on AA cells. 
Been a while since I bought an AA only light... Glad I picked this up


----------



## Xacto

Second Fenix E05 so I can start carrying my first one on my car keys. Will surely be used every wednesday when I return home from my parents and have to unload the bag with the fresh laundry and food from the passenger side of my smart car. Since I already have the car key in one hand, that solution is easier then unholstering my SF6P.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Spypro

I got my Fenix TK35 in the mailbox today ! I bought it to have another flashlight in my collection. I will use it for general use at home, to check for trespassers in the vines behind my house and for hiking / camping.


----------



## geomun

*thanks Playboy. The streamlight got a new friend yesterday. Here is the JetBeam from my visit to goinggear in Smyrna GA
*


----------



## bwall85

Just bought a Malkoff Hound Dog XML and MD4 host!! Cannot wait, I love Malkoff products. Now I just gotta be patient until it arrives. Easier said than done...


----------



## Wrecked

Just got a Klarus ST20 for night trail running. Runs 125 lumens for 5 hours and has a super easy UI for the wifey.


----------



## Launch Mini

A couple McGizmi Sapphire 25GSs. One for me for pocket One for daughter for her purse/keychain for EDC


----------



## CaNo

Photon Micro Light II. It is just as bright as a Fenix EO1, and very helpful for the hospital and finding the keyhole at night since you have an on/off switch


----------



## Richub

The last two lights I purchased were:

Fenix E15: Small but bright, this light will be carried in my front jeans pocket. Together with my LD01 and E05, this E15 will be my EDC.

Fenix PD31: Saw this one in the store while picking up that E15. Since I read somewhere Fenix only released them in a limited number, I had to buy it right away. After checking some online stores, I saw they all were out of PD31s. 
I'm happy I got my hands on one.


----------



## Tbone559

Bright Strike EPLI for edc...awesome aaa thrower!
Fenix TK20 for vehicle edc...wanted a good aa for car


----------



## BWX

Just made the dive into 18650 cell lights for the first time and got an Olight i6 Paladin from GoingGear.com. 

I wanted an affordable quality18650 XM-L light. I wanted a smaller/lighter weight light than my TK45 that still can kick out a nice wall of light. I have plenty of other lights for moonlight mode, etc.... The i6 Paladin is very simple with two modes, 90 and 420 lumens.


----------



## Changchung

I just order last night a Yezl S7 Stainless Steel CREE XP-G R5 3-Mode 1xAAA Flashlight

A small but bright choice...


SFMI4UT


----------



## petersmith6

maglite 3 d Led , like me its simple and it works. i also like the long runtime from the D cells and the feeling of having somthing big in my hand when im working in remote areas or where the natives might not be friendly.just wish the new magcharger ML 150 had been bigger


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Trustfire TR-3T6 ( 2 x 18650 in series ), because I wanted a Light Cannon; and at a rated 3800 lumens, it should do.


----------



## CaNo

petersmith6 said:


> maglite 3 d Led , like me its simple and it works. i also like the long runtime from the D cells and the feeling of having somthing big in my hand when im working in remote areas or where the natives might not be friendly.just wish the new magcharger ML 150 had been bigger


 
You can never go wrong with a maglite :thumbsup:


----------



## Rhapsun

My last light I purchased was a Led Lenser 7736. I wanted something that used 3AAA batteries. I wanted a flashlight that was slightly thicker than a light that used 2AA batteries. This light was low priced, offered very good throw and since this model doesn't have the adjustable focus it is very water resistant. The only things things that I could see in improving this is too offer a choice of low and high power and have it regulate the voltage.


----------



## bodhran

I gave the Dry 3 xm-l a try. Part of it was curiosity and part..well it looked interesting. I chose the 3 mode neutral and so far I like it a lot.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Last purchase was an HDS Rotary because I really like the rotary feature.


----------



## HOTCHKIS

A Lowes 80 lum for $40 and a Fenix PD-2O! The Lowes will go in the wife's glove box and the PD will always be in my pocket!


----------



## amraspalantir

tk 41....to begin my long range photon bombardment equipment build-up which started with
my dbs v3 aspherical. next in line m3x or a hid modded thor.


----------



## CaNo

Rhapsun said:


> My last light I purchased was a Led Lenser 7736. I wanted something that used 3AAA batteries. I wanted a flashlight that was slightly thicker than a light that used 2AA batteries. This light was low priced, offered very good throw and since this model doesn't have the adjustable focus it is very water resistant. The only things things that I could see in improving this is too offer a choice of low and high power and have it regulate the voltage.


 
You should look into the Maglite XL50


----------



## kj2

Thrunite TN11. why; it's as big as my Tk21, but brighter and throws further


----------



## CamoNinja

Just got a Scorpion V2. Still waiting on the turbo head. Getting a RRT-2 today and hope a RRT-1 mid next week.


----------



## Wrecked

Thrunite Neutron


----------



## tsask

Surefire E1 E WITH NEUTRAL WHITE LED!!!!!!!! WOW!!


----------



## run4jc

Peak Logan QTC 17500/AA configuration with Oveready silver clip. Why? Because bigchelis wrote a glowing review of it and Oveready had only 1 remaining in stock!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darvis

LOL!! Zebralight SC30w because run4jc was selling it!!


----------



## andrewnewman

Sunwayman M40a (XM-L). Got it because I found the tremendous value in a light that takes multiple AA batteries and can be really bright during a protracted power outage as we had a few weeks ago here in CT. My TK-45 was my most used light. A slightly smaller form factor with the same concept seemed appropriate to add to my arsenal. For one week I ran the TK-45 to make my living room bright all evening and then took the mostly depleted Eneloops to work (where there was power) and charged them all in my MC-9000.


----------



## purelite

Peak Logan 17500 just like Run4jc. Its a new EDC for me and so far it is awesome. Reasons? I wanted reliability,battery flexibility and the QTC was a cool plus for a simple twisty light. Plus they looked so cool with the clip and 2 tone on Oveready I couldnt resist!!


----------



## atbglenn

A Solarforce L2P P60 host with an Ultrafire XML T6 3 mode drop in. Why? because I like the brightness, build quality, compactness, no disco mode, and I'm a big fan of single 18650 powered lights.


----------



## Gunner12

Last light I purchases was a RC-N3 neutral from shining beam. Wanted to see how a Neutral white LED looked, and replacing the Minimag shaped hole in my collection. Also have parts coming in for a XML Mag build.


----------



## geomun

just ordered the d25a2 from eagletac usa and now their site seems to be offline. Umm, a little strange. Excited to get free shipping and a great price.


----------



## Bobby_C

iTP A3 EOS Upgraded. Great little keychain light. I love how the beam isn't so focused like other LED lights.


----------



## CaNo

Just purchased 2 Nitecore T0 flashlights (Black and Blue), because I needed something of a E01 fix, but with a modern feel, and this just hit the spot with the Titanium head. Hopefully the tint wont be as purple as the e01, but if it is, I will love it just the same 

Second light I purchased was a Fenix E01 in black (surprise surprise). I guess being a Flashaholic for so long, when you are bored and looking for a new light, you can just pick a different color E01, and put it in another bag you have at home or another jacket that doesn't currently have a light in it! lol

Third light I purchased is the Photon Freedom. I bought a couple Photon Micro II's, and my wife and I both loved it (I originally bought her a E01, but she never uses it because she has so much junk on her keychain. I bought the Micro II, and slapped it on her keys and Viola! She uses it!). I thought I'd give the freedom a shot on the keychain and see how it will put up against the Micro II. I like the baseball cap clip and the ability to recharge the unit as well.

Fourth light I purchased is the Fenix E11. I came across it by accident while ordering the above lights, but after reading the specs, I was quite impressed. I was looking for a light with a clicky that ran off a single AA, that can compete with the runtimes of the Quark Mini AA. This light will be quite beneficial during power outages due to its longer runtimes, too bad the clicky protrudes out, and I may not be able to table stand it...  In the meantime, I may slap a clip on it and EDC it for a little bit, or it may stay in my Maxpedition Fatty along with my other survival kit items.

Last but not least... I get a free keychain light along the lines of a Photon, because my order well exceeded $20! lol I'm pretty sure you guys know where I ordered from from that hint! lol Oh and thanks CPF for the discount! It almost covered the shipping and handling! haha :laughing:


----------



## bondr006

Nevermind....


----------



## Ian2381

C8 XML for modding and Nitecore T0 Titanium Alloy Bezel as I love the reliability of my E01 which seems to be the same with this.


----------



## run4jc

I should never read reviews...after reading this one;
Then this thread;
I thought it was time to try out the Peak light(s). SOOO - just like the one in the bigchelis review, a 17500 HA Logan QTC with momentary switch, a 10180 Stainless Eiger with XPG R5 in keychain version, and a AAA Stainless Eiger with Nichia High CRI 119 emitter, keychain version.

:shakehead :devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiggercat

Klarus Mi X6 Stainless, because I wanted to upgrade from my Photon, and I thought the Stainless Klarus would hold up better on my keyring than the aluminum Olight i3.


----------



## CaNo

bondr006 said:


> Nevermind....



Sorry for the late reply, I bought all those lights from BatteryJunction. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ishango

I ordered two Nitecore T0 (blue and green) lights from BatteryJunction. When the topic came up announcing these I was immediately interested. Today I found out they could be ordered and I placed an order for two of them to see if it's worth anything. I like and use my E01's a lot and was looking for a similar light with a different look.


----------



## dosei-45

Just ordered a Sunwayman V20C. Reason is to replace my Fenix TK12 R5, which was my EDC light. The TK12 is being replaced because it's strike bezel has ruined a few to many pants/shorts. Once upon a time "tactical" lights were pocket friendly lights and could be carried in a cargo pocket. With the advent of the strike bezel, tactical lights are now like fixed blade knives...carry in a protective sheath is required. I hate strike bezels.


----------



## Captain Paul

Just ordered a sunwayman v10r ti. I don't know WHAT the heck has gotten into me these last few months, but flashlights have taken a nasty beating on my bank account. For some reason I love everything they do. 

My first titanium light, checking the mailbox twice a day now


----------



## CaNo

I have been one of the many that are still waiting for the EO1 Killer (or the AA version of the EO1) from 4Sevens. Once I saw that Nitecore came out with a light similar to the awesome EO1. I had to have it. 

But 4Sevens... if you are reading this... we are stil waiting...


----------



## Changchung

I bought some days ago a Yezl S7 Stainless Steel CREE XP-G R5 3-Mode 1xAAA and a Spark SD5 NW, I buy the AAA light because I think that I need a small light with my keys, and the Spark because I love flood lights, this is one had a max of 500 lumens...


----------



## Changchung

Darvis said:


> LOL!! Zebralight SC30w because run4jc was selling it!!



hahaha


----------



## Wrecked

Just bought an HDS Executive 120 from Thor because I "needed" an HDS light for my collection. I can't believe I'm actually calling it a collection now......


----------



## mrlysle

Pulled the trigger on a LensLight Mini. Wanted one for a long time, and really wanted the Ti version, but since it was so much, I decided to get the aluminum version to see if I like them first. If it's as nice as I think it will be, I'll save my pennies and get that Mini Ti! I think they are really nice lights and seem to be well built. Can't wait till it gets here. Supposed to be this week!


----------



## CaNo

Still looking for the narrowest beamed AAA light...


----------



## Monocrom

CaNo said:


> Still looking for the narrowest beamed AAA light...



Honestly . . . That would be the [email protected] Solitare with the head twisted for the narrowest beam. It's not LED. But it does meet the other requirements.


----------



## FPSRelic

For me it's the HDS Rotary Tactical. I bought it because of all the recommendation of it on these forums and to compare it to my current favorite brand of Surefire. I also wanted a light I could use for a long distance runner for CR123A's when the power goes out.


----------



## Rommul

Fenix LD40.

I am starting to standardise my lights around rechatgeable AA cells.

I love this light it is a perfect combination between brightness and practicality. I think 4AA is the perfect cell config. The batteries are easily sourced and the runtime is awesome because of the bucking nature of the driver.


----------



## Tenebrae

I went with the JetBeam RRT-21. LOTS of reasons why.

First off, I wanted the lumen output an XM-L provides. Also wanted versatility. The RRT-21 provides that in spades in the form of the almost infinitely adjustable ring control. 

A beam that features a lot of spill was also important and finally I wanted relative consistency from the corona outwards. Again, this flashlight delivered the goods. 

Very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## HotWire

I just got an Olight SR51. I like the 2 X 18650 format and the side switch. The UI is easy, but I'd like a lower low. Not a problem, just a wish.


----------



## jagpad

Nitecore EZ AA

wanted a truly pocketable with lotsa light


----------



## Tiggercat

EagleTac D25c Mini, because it's small, but still twistable with one hand, and has awesome extras.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered yet another Fenix light a few days ago. This time it's the E11. I like compact single AA lights and I like the lights Fenix has on the market. I was intested in this budget series light and after reading some reviews I decided to go for yet another Fenix light.


----------



## kwk1

I just ordered a TK-21 for a gift to my brother-in-law. If it's good, I think I'll get one for myself too.


----------



## mnirun

I bought LED Lenser T5 because I want a tactical light and it was on sale, only $19.99


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde

*Gave iNova X1 another chance.*

J: An iNova X1 (single AA).

H: I had an older model X1, but it was useless.

J: The new one is rated at 55 lumens, and is much brighter (pretty useful indoors actually).

H: And it was only 5 bucks at [email protected]

J&H


----------



## Gravediggaz

*Re: Gave iNova X1 another chance.*

just got the ITP A3 R5....great keychain flashlight

also got sunwayman M10R.....one of my favorites!


also on the way I have fenix tk35 and quark 123x2 turbo x

can't wait!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Gave iNova X1 another chance.*

A used Peak Eiger (Rebel emitter).

Stainless Steel with checkering, single-AAA body, keychain post.

Level 4. Narrow beam w/ reflector. About four hours of runtime. 13 lumens on one alkie. Able to take a variety of different chemistries in the AAA format. Tough as nails. Since it's S.S., it'll look good as new in a few years of constant carry next to my keys.

Been in the market for both an N-cell, as well as a single-AAA cell Peak light with keychain attachment. When this particular Peak came up, it was a good deal; so I grabbed it. Output is not as impressive as my iTP A3 EOS on high-mode. But for keychain duty, I think I'd prefer a more durable light. (iTP A3 EOS' only weakness.)


----------



## LightWalker

CaNo said:


> I have been one of the many that are still waiting for the EO1 Killer (or the AA version of the EO1) from 4Sevens. Once I saw that Nitecore came out with a light similar to the awesome EO1. I had to have it.
> 
> But 4Sevens... if you are reading this... we are stil waiting...



The Gerber Infinity Ultra is an AA light pretty simular to the E01.


----------



## wildweed

Just got the SC600 and I am really glad i did

Why: because of the reviews and the thread on it . I have been waiting on a small 18650 light for a while now. Its my go to light right now. Been EDC'ing it for 2 days and really loving this light.


----------



## MattE

Klarus Mi x6

Wanted to retire my 3 years old Fenix EO1

Very happy with Klarus

- A lot of punch packed in a small package
- 4 modes
- Stainless
- Beautiful form factor


----------



## dmkatz76

ITP A3 EOS. I wanted something small, simple (single mode) with decent performance for my keychain. Works well when I'm walking the dogs, and it doesn't hurt that it's cheap...


----------



## TheEpeter

I purchased 2 generic LED lights from Northern Tool because they were $2 each. Solid aluminum housing, run on a 3-pack of AAAs and have 5 diodes. They throw a nice beam and if I lose one or drop it or it breaks I pretty much won't care. 

I keep one in my work bag and the other hangs on the key rack at home. Couldn't be more pleased with them. Simple on/off operation and pretty rugged.


----------



## PickNickeR

I last bought the Zebralight SC600 because it is awesome! I still can't believe that a potential EDC light is the brightest in my collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

TheEpeter said:


> I keep one in my work bag and the other hangs on the key rack at home. Couldn't be more pleased with them. Simple on/off operation and pretty rugged.



If they run off 3xAAA cells that means the battery-carrier is made from cheap plastic, and will be the first thing to break if one of the lights are dropped. Still, for $2, you won't be out much if that happens.

:welcome:


----------



## vcdgrips

Quark 4/Sevens one cell 123 light. I wanted something that would fit in my pants when I was wearing slacks with a flexible UI.
I am quite pleased for the 60ish shipped to my door.


----------



## SuperD

Fenix E05 for the keychain. I was looking for something tiny. And a Quark Mini AA for EDC...


----------



## TyJo

vcdgrips said:


> Quark 4/Sevens one cell 123 light. I wanted something that would fit in my pants when I was wearing slacks with a flexible UI.
> I am quite pleased for the 60ish shipped to my door.





SuperD said:


> Fenix E05 for the keychain. I was looking for something tiny. And a Quark Mini AA for EDC...


Great choices, I own both (123 tactical and E05). Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Kasé Zomé

Klarus XT20 because I wanted a blindingly bright light with good throw, good spill, uses CR123s, and had a low mode of 10 lumens or less. This is a perfect light for walking the pups at night and keeping the coyotes at bay. My next light purchases will probably be a LED camping lantern and a hand crank LED torch for emergencies. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Acid87

Surefire E1L to replace a light gifted to me by my wonderful girlfriend.


----------



## GeorgePaul

Fenix E15 to replace the SF E1L I lost . It lives in my laptop case.


----------



## jcuneo27

Oddjob said:


> Picked up a Quark AA tactical only because it was put out by 4sevens. Other than that I haven't felt the urge to buy anything.


 
How do u like the AA, hows the carry?


----------



## FPSRelic

I've just purchased a First Light Tomahawk, with the idea that its red and green light will (hopefully) not disturb my sleeping son when i check on him, and to hopefully use as a hands free light clipped to my belt.


----------



## Acid87

FPSRelic said:


> I've just purchased a First Light Tomahawk, with the idea that its red and green light will (hopefully) not disturb my sleeping son when i check on him, and to hopefully use as a hands free light clipped to my belt.



I've got one and love the light really interesting design.


----------



## FPSRelic

Acid87 said:


> I've got one and love the light really interesting design.



That it is! I saw a thread about it here back in 2008 where someone posted that they were surprised the light didn't get more attention from the CPF community. I am of the same opinion. I ordered it with both the quick release belt attachment, and a blue task light (whih seems to be a low output blue LED).

Have you used the belt clip on it much? How do you find it?


----------



## Acid87

FPSRelic said:


> That it is! I saw a thread about it here back in 2008 where someone posted that they were surprised the light didn't get more attention from the CPF community. I am of the same opinion. I ordered it with both the quick release belt attachment, and a blue task light (whih seems to be a low output blue LED).
> 
> Have you used the belt clip on it much? How do you find it?



Never got the belt clip and I love the light pretty cool not sure how to check the IR LEDs though. 
To keep it on topic though I've ordered another Fenix E05.


----------



## Nathanial4

I just bought a Fenix PD10 from steepandcheap. Very pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheim

ordered a Lux-RC FL33...
why?
because it's maybe the coolest thing i've seen in the last years!


----------



## Blades

I have a Peak Logan 17500 QTC on the way. Why? Because you can use AA, 14500,17500,CR123, and RCR123. We'll see.


----------



## B0wz3r

Just ordered a new Preon 2 neutral white and a Ti Preon 1 body.


----------



## Lighteous

I just ordered a Quark 123-2 X and a Quark AA-2 X. Before going out on a girls night out, my wife and her friend decided that they should take my Quark 123-2 XP-G R5 for "just in case" reasons. This is the woman that rolls her eyes and tells everyone that my flashlight "obsession" is evidence of mental illness. Anyway, my wife's friend lost my Quark! Lost it! Obviously I had to replace it. So after reading Selfbuilt's review of the new XM-L models, and being undecided about which one to get, I did that which is in the CPF credo--I ordered both!


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

FPSRelic said:


> That it is! I saw a thread about it here back in 2008 where someone posted that they were surprised the light didn't get more attention from the CPF community. I am of the same opinion. I ordered it with both the quick release belt attachment, and a blue task light (whih seems to be a low output blue LED).
> 
> Have you used the belt clip on it much? How do you find it?



They are great lights. Would love to see the emitter swapped out with an XML in my Blue/Red one.

Ordered a JetBeam RRT3 XML today with all the extras. My TM11 needed a playmate.
May try mounting it to a Beretta CX4 Storm just for jits and shiggles.


----------



## Bloke

What was the last LED light I purchased, and why?

I'll start with the "why" first

I'm subscribed to various newsletters, one of which is from 4sevens

They sent me an email announcing the new quark mini x 123

I went and had a look, and then did some researching on the XM-l LED

One of my gripes about most of my current lights is the highly focussed hot spot with only basic flood

The Quark mini x sounded like it hit a home run for me as far as a LOT more flood as the things I use my EDC flashlights for mostly require close up work. Throwy beams arn't great.

So I placed an order for my very first 4sevens light..and added a 10 pack of 123's ..and also tried to add a Preon Revo, only to discover they are discontinued 
So I settled for a Fenix E05 instead

I've been carrying the Quark mini X for a few weeks now and it's is without a doubt the most useful and pocketable light I've ever owned

I love it!


----------



## Monocrom

Lighteous said:


> Anyway, my wife's friend lost my Quark! Lost it! Obviously I had to replace it.



The very next time you see your Wife's friend, no matter what she has on . . . casually mention that outfit kinda makes her look fat.

No, it won't make you even. You'll be ahead. :devil:


----------



## jackblack

the last light i bought is led under car kits,very shine effect on the car.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a Xeno E03 XP-G R5 yesterday after reading some reviews about it and seeing it's budget price. No I hope it ships quickly so I can see for myself. lovecpf


----------



## Lighteous

Monocrom said:


> The very next time you see your Wife's friend, no matter what she has on . . . casually mention that outfit kinda makes her look fat.
> 
> No, it won't make you even. You'll be ahead. :devil:



LOL! I think she's avoiding me on purpose.


----------



## v188

Malkoff MD2 with high/low. Going to stick in either a 60 or 61 from Malkoff in it.


----------



## Raybo

Fenix TK70, I just wanted to see it in person. :wave:


----------



## Rawhide

SolarForce L2T with SS Bezel and Pocket Clip (removed the combat grip and replaced with plain spacers). Why? Compatible with SureFire. Its fun playing flashlight lego. Hehe


----------



## AZPops

Since my *TN11* hasn't arrived yet, I guess it can be described as "one" of the last ordered. BUT, I hit the order button again this AM on a *SWM V10R* as my new EDC when it arrives. I also ordered *another EDC* size light, but won't mention it cause I don't want to hear a "What Are You Thinking, Haven't You Done Your Homework?". So we'll see how that one goes when it arrives!


----------



## na1lb0hm

Well, This is probably the best place for my first couple of posts, because this will be where I will be found most of the time... after months of saying my wallet cannot afford to be a member of CPF, I bit the bullet and joined up. Second to none information and community here!

The last TWO Led lights I purchased were:
a streamlight super tac x - I wanted to venture in "thrower" territory. Very impressed with the distance the beam will go. 

just bought (anxiously awaiting delivery I should add) a fenix tk30 - Got a smoking good deal on it, and even after not much was mentioned on CPF, I decided to take the plunge...
Why? because again, just getting into the thrower section of lights and have always been very impressed with what I have read regarding Fenix.


----------



## Craig K

Surefire LX2 because I wanted a quality pocket thrower.


----------



## wollie88

A romisen rc-g2. Bought it to mod it and use it as my edc. 
The deep reflector and compact size are what made me buy it.


----------



## Gravediggaz

just got my Sunwayman M10R....I'm loving it! I highly recommend this flashlight...bought it because I heard so many good things about it its all true


----------



## Diablo_331

Oveready triple xpg in a neutral tint... Because it's straight ballin'!! Lol I had to say it.


----------



## davyro

I got what i've always wanted a HDS not only that i always wanted the Ra Clicky but when i saw a 200 lumen rotary HDS i just had to take the plunge
so i bought a HDS Ra R1S-200 i couldn't really afford it at the time but thats what being an addict is all about.:shrug:


----------



## wagnerone

Just last week purchased, received and am enjoying a new Maratac AAA.

What I appreciate:

1) small size and light weight
2) 3 way
3) "anti-roll" pocket clip
4) will stand upright on it's own for hands-free room illumination
5) single-hand operation


What I don't appreciate:

1) medium, low, high switch sequence.

I will have to search for a reasoning behind that because it is beyond me why that sequence would be chosen as a design decision over low, medium, high.

Other than that one minor squabble, I'm totally digging it.


Also recently picked up a Fenix E21. Pretty pleased with that light too.

Mike


----------



## Monocrom

wagnerone said:


> Just last week purchased, received and am enjoying a new Maratac AAA.
> 
> What I appreciate:
> 
> 1) small size and light weight
> 2) 3 way
> 3) "anti-roll" pocket clip
> 4) will stand upright on it's own for hands-free room illumination
> 5) single-hand operation
> 
> 
> What I don't appreciate:
> 
> 1) medium, low, high switch sequence.
> 
> I will have to search for a reasoning behind that because it is beyond me why that sequence would be chosen as a design decision over low, medium, high.
> 
> Other than that one minor squabble, I'm totally digging it.
> 
> 
> Also recently picked up a Fenix E21. Pretty pleased with that light too.
> 
> Mike



Many individuals use Med. as their Do-Everything setting. (I know I do.) Thus, it makes sense for that to be the first mode. Low is for those usually not as common for many folks lighting chores where a lower setting would be best. High is there for the even rarer times that output is needed over runtime. The sequence is based on likely uses for the majority of buyers.

If you need Low, but want to maintain night-vision, place the bezel against your body; and just give it two quick twists.

If you prefer L/M/H, there's the Maratac's twin; the iTP A3 EOS that has that sequence.


----------



## grimtongue

Nitecore Ex 11.2. Cause I miss my original D10 that my girl now carries.


----------



## JohnnyStones

Fenix E15 to replace the SunFire E1L. Loving the way E15 works.


----------



## kelmo

U2 because I got a smoke'n deal!


----------



## papa_mcb

Jetbeam RRT-0 to use up the last of my cr123 bats and then switch over to AA, I love how versatile this light is.


----------



## Gravediggaz

just got my 4sevens 123 turbo quark....this flashlight is a amazing....reason I got this was all good reviews....got a great throw and feel to it....love it!


----------



## Johnbeck180

Just ordered the Eagletac D25LC2. It's small compact and for the size puts out a heck of a lot of light, and the low mode it very useful around the house.


----------



## Rokron

My TK35 got here yesterday and I am very happy with it. :thumbsup: Well built with the right amount of weight and fits my hand nicely. The two button UI is great and has a wicked strobe function which can be very useful in an emergency situation other wise it’s tucked away and won’t interfere with normal operation of the light. For me, this light with its XM-L T6 has a cool white tint, great throw and enough spill to suit me and my needs along with the holster it came with. It will do nicely for an around the house and neighborhood light. It came with some XTAR CR123 batteries. When funds allow, I will get some AW 18650-29’s and a Pila charger. I also have a V10R Ti on the way which will be my ‘nice’ EDC along with the EX11.2 which is my ‘work’ EDC. 

Regards,

Ron H


----------



## Monocrom

Rokron said:


> . . . came with some XTAR CR123 batteries. When funds allow, I will get some AW 18650-29’s and a Pila charger. I also have a V10R Ti on the way which will be my ‘nice’ EDC along with the EX11.2 which is my ‘work’ EDC.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ron H



:welcome:

Those CR123 cells are most likely cheap junk. When it comes to CR123 cells, cheap junk can sometimes translate into dangerous junk. Best to dispose of them properly instead of using them.


----------



## GeorgePaul

SureFire G2X Pro in yellow. Will be my in-car light. I wanted two levels and something that's relatively easy to find in the car. Got a great deal online so pulled the trigger.


----------



## Rokron

Monocrom said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Those CR123 cells are most likely cheap junk. When it comes to CR123 cells, cheap junk can sometimes translate into dangerous junk. Best to dispose of them properly instead of using them.


:thanks: for the welcome!
And thanks for the info on these XTAR batteries. I posted on the 'Flashlight Elecronic - Batteries group 2 days ago and got 87 views but I guess out of those 87, no one knows anything about XTAR. Thanks for the advice. I will be investing on some
quality US made CR123 batteries. 

Regards,

Ron H


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to help.


----------



## philsyson

Recently took delivery of 2 x tm11. Why? Because I love that fat design and the ui

A lummii orb 1000. Because I think Robs lights are elegant and timeless and this particular torch delivers 1000 lumens!


----------



## Richub

I bought a cheap flashlight this week, the C30.





Link to Dealxtreme page.

It's actually a nice little light, especially when set to flood. It's one of the best real floodlights I have now. When set to throw it's not that good. But hey, it's less than $9... 
Makes for a perfect loaner light too, btw.

After reading that DX page, I think I have an upgraded version. 
Mine has 3 modes: High, low (by PWM) and SOS, the DX one has no modes. The DX light has a XR-E LED, mine has a XP-G.


----------



## rlorion

well, I recieved my Shiningbeam Blaze on thursday....wow, it's an awesome light. the ui Is good and I like the mode memory function. 720 lumens from the XML on max mode .is just perfect. It has descent throw and descent spill....not to mention an excellent price. It's now going to be one of my EDC Ligts. I bougt this ligt because it's small XML Ligtht that will fit in my cargo pants pocket.


----------



## Sammy_boy

Just bought and received a Romisen RC-G2 with the original P2 emitter - cos it was cheap and supposedly a good 1AA thrower! I know it's using an old emitter and a bit thirsty on drawing power from the battery but looking forward to trying it out when darkness falls to see how it fares against my more expensive Quarks and Nitecore


----------



## bltkmt

I bought two more Olight i3's...in red. To go with my blue one and purple one. Why? Because they are cool little lights.


----------



## bodhran

My wife wanted a small side switch light so I bought her a Zebralight SC51. After trying it out, I've ordered one for myself. Great little light.


----------



## mmace1

Quark mini 2xAA neutral. 

Reason -I already had a Quark mini 2xAA non-neutral, and wanted to have a direct comparison as to the fuss over tints. Conclusion: Probably never buying another non-neutral light...


----------



## Lightman2

Just bought a Fenix TK50 ... Impressive. Obviosuly at 2 x D cells this light is not geared up for covert carry or long time carry but I did not buy it for that. I decided I wanted a light that offered easy access to all modes, on and strobe etc, had a good run time and a good beam. The fact that it was D cells did not bother me at all. The TK50 has a great tight beam and while I think the ratings on the web site for distance are overrated this thing will vapourize your retinas at 100 yards for sure. GoingGear's video on this light gives you an idea of how good it is. If you looking for side illumination this is not the light. At 480 hrs on low (which can light up a room in complete darkness) this is the ideal power outage light. All the modes are just perfect and the the two side buttons easily accessible. I am out with this thing every night just having a play around but of late have had to go to the park because on turbo beam and high for that matter these modes are too bright and the neigbours would end up calling the police.


----------



## a1penguin

I just received my "1000 lumen" Ultrafire 2100. It's an upgrade to my Trustfire TR801 bike helmet light. It joins the KD C8 upgrade from MTE SF-15. I'm set for another couple of years.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A LEDLENSER Faro Headlamp.

A: Because it takes 3AAA and not button cells or such.

B: Because I got it for 10 bucks new in dusty package.

It is surprisingly bright for 3 5MM LEDs.


----------



## Rokron

I ordered a Sunwayman V10R XM-L. I have a V10R Ti and I am very happy with it. :thumbsup: It looks good and it's much simpler to use than my EX11.2.

The new one will replace the EX11.2 for my EDC at work and the EX is a perfect fit in the ash tray in my Dodge 2500.


----------



## Acid87

I just placed an order for the Sunwayman V10R Ti.
Was a toss up between that and the HDS rotary but the price difference is about £50 and I already own a 120T and high CRI HDS lights.
So my first Sunwayman and hopefully its worth it.....


----------



## Diablo_331

I just ordered my second custom P60 dropin from vinhnguyen54. $53- 3 mode L/M/H 4.2A XML U2 Neutral tint OP reflector with thermal injection. I purchased it because the first 4.2 amp direct drive that I got from him was superb in every way. I did a ceiling bounce test against my Oveready Triple XPG and I could not tell by eye which one was brighter. The value is unmatched here IMHO.


----------



## RangerHD

I just bought three. Zebralight SC600, Fenix TK35, and an Olight I3 EOS. Why? I got the bit by the bug. Which one do I like the best? I have to say the keychain Olight with the hot rod battery. Amazing to have that much light on my keychain. Have it with me all the time.


----------



## Racer

Ordered an iTP Eluma SC1 today because the UI looks interesting. There's so many newer lights but this one looks like it was underrated. Good price too.


----------



## Richub

I ordered a Fenix HL21 headlamp to replace my HL20 which fried it's electronics last month. Waiting for it takes too long...  It should arrive any day now.


----------



## Capt. Nemo

Just got my Elektrolumens EDC-XML today. Now just waiting for the 18650's to arrive. Got it to use as a duty light to replace (hopefully) my Gladius with the creemator upgrade. Love the Gladius, hate the rings of the optic from the creemator upgrade. Now to figure out how to carry it since the Blackhawk Mod-U-Lok holster doesn't hold it too well.


----------



## Jrubin

HCRI quark cr2 and cr123x2 from 4sevens because I never owned a HCRI light before. And I an very happy with both of them


----------



## bodhran

Zebralight SC600 and a Mini CR123 HCRI. Great things come in small packages.


----------



## AZPops

HDS T170 Clicky: Had too see why everyone's been talking so hightly about this light and HDS Systems for myself.

HDS T200 Rotary: (on order) Cause I now know why everyone talks so highly about HDS Systems!

Sunwayman V10R Ti with AA extension (inbound): Gift for a friend (who saw my V10R and T170 last night) and person who gave me and the dogs our present contract!

JetBeam Stainless Steel E3S R4 (inbound): Gift for my friends personal secretary (cause she "always" insures the dogs and me are taken cared of)! Should be a great light she can EDC in her purse!


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

The last light I purchased was an LD01, along with a Streamlight Stylus Pro. The head of the LD01 went on the Stylus' body, and now it's my most used light for everyday use.


----------



## flashlight chronic

A Surefire 9P because I love Surefire lights and I needed a reason to buy a Malkoff M91!


----------



## roadkill1109

Recently I accidentally purchased a Jetbeam BC25. I made a fantastically low offer in ebay. The seller accepted... DOH! The seller opened a case of an unpaid accepted offer against me, so I ended up forking over the dough. Oh well, hopefully no regrets on the light!


----------



## Crazy Swede

Today I will buy a fenix TK21 U2 for use on my bike, It´s dark when I go to work and dark when I go home :tired:


----------



## Acid87

AZPops said:


> Sunwayman V10R Ti with AA extension (inbound): Gift for a friend (who saw my V10R and T170 last night) and person who gave me and the dogs our present contract!
> 
> JetBeam Stainless Steel E3S R4 (inbound): Gift for my friends personal secretary (cause she "always" insures the dogs and me are taken cared of)! Should be a great light she can EDC in her purse!



I want to be your friend! I fancy a HDS rotary but just bought the V10R Ti. Most I've ever had off my mates is a pint.


----------



## AZPops

Acid87 said:


> I want to be your friend! I fancy a HDS rotary but just bought the V10R Ti. Most I've ever had off my mates is a pint.



I can't wait for my Rotary to arrive, but the V10R is absolutely a great light! I have the aluminum V10R and AA extender ...









... which I dropped, three may be four times on asphalt and concrete (After the first drop, I don't count, .. LOL .. but I mean SOLID, not dainty kind of drops). After which the V10R hasn't skipped a beat, taking it (my clumsiness) like a CHAMP!

Btw, it may sound good in the forums, but the truth is, … Harlee and Calvin doesn’t know it yet, but they donated their allowance to buy both lights! …







Oh, before you ask, this is Harlee and Calvin!









Although i may have to sleep with one open when they (especially Harlee "The Vicious Attack Dog") finds out! ...


----------



## Acid87

AZPops said:


> I can't wait for my Rotary to arrive, but the V10R is absolutely a great light! I also have the aluminum V10R and AA extender ...
> 
> ... which I dropped it three may be four times on asphalt and concrete (I mean SOLID, not dainty kind of drops). After which the V10R hasn't skipped a beat, taking it (my clumsiness) like a CHAMP!



Good to know can't wait to get my new light. 
Awesome dogs as well buddy.
To keep the thread on track just ordered another Fenix E05 for a gift for my wee bro. He keeps stealing my Surefires.


----------



## Monocrom

Acid87 said:


> Good to know can't wait to get my new light.
> Awesome dogs as well buddy.
> To keep the thread on track just ordered another Fenix E05 for a gift for my wee bro. He keeps stealing my Surefires.



He has good taste.


----------



## THE_dAY

Last LED light purchased (and just arrived today) a SS ReVO from the marketplace. 

Got it because: 
1) It is one of the few AAA lights with no PWM. 
2) Nice low level: 1.5 lumen with +80hr runtime on Energizer Lithium
3) Solid Stainless Steel construction with brass threads for silky smooth operation.
4) This particular ReVO has been excellently modded with the elusive Nichia high CRI (92+) in the range of 4500-5000K.

Haven't put it down since it arrived, mainly because up until now I've only had lights with cool white LEDs, never experienced neutral, warm, or high CRI before with my own eyes.

With this LED, not only to colors pop but whites look white!


----------



## Launch Mini

I've sold two lights to get my PayPal ready for a new version of a custom that should be announced shortly.


----------



## HotWire

Shining Beam Blaze..... A very nice light with easy UI and good low, great high!


----------



## notsofast

[QUOTEWith this LED, not only to colors pop but whites look white![/QUOTE]

Welcome to the darker (less bright) side, now what are you going to do with all your other lights? ;=) I still like a very bright white light to illuminate the dark when I need to.

Last I bought...V10R AE. Didn't like the tint, didn't like the beam of the XM-L.


----------



## SteveU

The Fenix TK41. I wanted something with a bit of throw for when you want to reach out and light up something. A lot of my lights tend to run on AA's (eneloops) these days so it seemed a logical choice.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> He has good taste.



He does indeed. I just received my Sunwayman V10R Ti it's a nice light just not sure about the shiny finish going to be horrible keeping it nice. It also looked as if the light had been out the packet and played with as it had a fingerprint on the lens which was bloody annoying.


----------



## twl

My last purchases were about 10 days ago, and they were 2 Malkoff Wildcats.
A Wildcat V2 and a Wildcat V3.
I already had the V1, so I now have all 3 versions of the Wildcat. 600 lumens, 750 lumens, 900 lumens.
They are ALL awesome, and yes they are different in beam characteristics.

I've gone crazy for Wildcats!


----------



## THE_dAY

notsofast said:


> Welcome to the darker (less bright) side, now what are you going to do with all your other lights? ;=) I still like a very bright white light to illuminate the dark when I need to.


Thanks for the welcome!
Like you, I actually still like my other cool white lights since their specific tints have always been pleasing to me. 

The only time tints start standing out is when I shine two or more lights close to each other at the wall but using them one at a time their fine.


----------



## T45

I ordered a Surefire 6P in gun metal from LA Police Gear yesterday because I have wanted a new 6P for some time as a companion light to my old one, bought around 1993. Eagerly awaiting it's arrival! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A JetBeam PA10. I ordered it November 8th, 2011 from BugOutUSA, and got it in today's mail/post. I wanted a super bright single 14500 EDC. I don't have a lumens meter, but I have a LUX meter. I'll have to test it soon. I usually test all of my lights at 20 inches distance.


----------



## LumensMaximus

3 AAA Lights, Fenix LD01 SS, Peak Eiger, SteveKu Univex Titanium, don't know why I got the itch, I never had a triple A light before but they're all pretty cool.


----------



## kelmo

KL6. 

Why?

I really don't have an answer for that...


----------



## Texas Made

I just purchased a MAG Light 2 D LED as a low cost user to leave under the seat of the truck. I also purchased a Quark 123 minix for edc purposes and a Preon 2 to use as a pocket penlight.


----------



## Warp

Thrunite TN11. It's bright, throws, is reasonably priced, is well built/reputable, and did I mention it's bright? I work nights and carry it on my belt using the included holster


----------



## wuhungsix

Fenix TK31

Why? I was sold by GoingGears videos on youtube one night. Been away from flashlights (to many other hobbies) for a while and can't believe how far they have come. Always collected the cheapy ones at Walmart thought. Last serious light was a Surefire G2 years ago.


----------



## inop

Maglite xl50
Needed a light for the glovebox

And Hello I'm a newbie


----------



## hank

Manafont -- two dropins -- SKU 6060 4.2V-18V 3-mode; SKU 8339 3.7-18V -- and an Ultrafire WF501A host.
The 6060 is surprisingly bright on one Li-ion, enough to make me suspect it'd go poof with much more voltage, but who knows?
the 8339 not astonishing but plenty bright.
Both very-warm colors, which suits me fine.


----------



## AZPops

Ok Guys/Gals, I just hit the submit order button at ledfiretourches.co.uk this morning on this one! ... 









OCD'ing big time! This one is going to have a lot of miles on him. Why? Because ...

It flew from Tucson to Cardiff, UK. Then Rob at ledfiretourches.co.uk is gonna put him back on a (hopefully fast) flight back to the U.S.. 

This one's gonna be with me for a long time! Just because of what it went through to get to me! ...





Oh, if you're wondering, ... I still got the other EDC-R1B-200 Rotary on back order! 




*Now I'm done!* ...


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Peak Vesuvius, because I wanted to try out the QTC interface and have been digging floody lights lately.


----------



## MarNav1

4Seven's MiniX in neutral tint. Wanted to check out XM-L tints. Nice little light...............................


----------



## blackwatch

Last light I purchased was the Nitecore 123 from a year or two back. It was on sale at 4sevens and seemed nice. It is. I wanted to check out the ramping up and down brightness setup and liked the idea of the metal plunger, instead of the rubber/switch setup. Just to see.

Either that or it was the Quark 123 that rides with me everywhere.


----------



## ViciousV

I had just ordered a pair of PD20's (one for my son's birthday and one for me!) and being in the "smallest brightest EDC" mode, that same night I ran across the EagleTac D25CM... and I ordered that cuz my right index finger hit the "Buy now" button faster than my brain could react.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a 47's Preon 2, Satin Titanium "Black Edition" (R5), because I like the titanium look and have been looking into the Preon 2 several times, because I love my Preon 1. I haven't got any pen sized lights yet and this should fit well in my suit jacket during work hours, where I cannot carry another light, because most of them are bulgy.


----------



## Rokron

I just got my V10R T6 yesterday. Ordered on 11/17, from Hong Kong to NY then to Fort Lauderdale, FL in 9 days. 
I have to work at night sometimes and the UI is much easier to use with the V10R than my work EDC EX11.2, not that I don't like the EX, I like it fine but when I turn the V10R on or off, it's on or off, unlike the EX where it's a guessing game and for my use, the T6 has a more usefull floody light compared to the R5. 
This new light will serve me well as my new work EDC. So the EX goes into the 2500 ash tray with a fresh Panasonic CR 123. :thumbsup: 
:shakehead Geesh, which light next?


----------



## b1gbleu

I last actual 3 I bought were Fenix E21's. One for me, my son loved it so I got him 1, then I lost mine so I got another


----------



## Xacto

I finally gave in and bought my first Surefire X-Series light - a G2X Tactical in black. It will become the resident light in my Hazard4 Tonto. It was on sale for 54 Euro, so I gave it a try after retesting the light output with the Z2X I accidentially got from the same store (and got to keep it for a good price). Honestly I would have prefered either a G2L with a P60L or the KX4 head, but the latter retails for around 80 Euro, so I made the choice I made. I have a G2L with a P60L (I got cheap) already as a resident light in my Maxpedition Larkspur and just wanted another light for the Tonto. The resident lights are kept in the bags in case I manage to forget my EDC light (a rotation of different 6P lights). Although I prefer the 6P/Z2 line of lights, I decided for the Nitrolon versions for two reasons - weight and less abrasive to the nylon used in the bags they are intended to live in.







Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## kreisler

Xacto said:


> I finally gave in and bought my first Surefire X-Series light



maybe the world sees a video review on this from x4cto?
congrats to the purchase.


----------



## Jrubin

Well I just got a sunwayman V10r because it was on black Friday special, and I have wanted one for a few months


----------



## siginu

Don't have it yet, but picked up a Fenix TK20 in the marketplace. I'm one of the inflicted masses here on CPF being converted to neutral and warm tinted lights. I think of the TK20 as one of the first production runs with us in mind, so I just decided I needed to have one for "posterity".


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Blue Maglite 2D LED from Lowe's about 45 min ago. It was still on Black Friday special plus I had a 10% coupon. So it was $13.47. Not too shabby. I got it to complement my 2D LED Dark Gray and Black Maglites; so now I have a trilogy of them.


----------



## HB021

20x XML T6 Ultrafire 502B(1x18650) flashlights for guys at work hehe, a solarforce L2 XML U2(2x18650) for me and 16x XML T6 for my car! Man I'm addicted to LED!! ;-)


----------



## Limey Johnson

A local dollar store had a wicker tabletop basket full of various LED flashlights for $1 each.
I snagged these 4 Colemans...they are the "what"...the "why" is because they were a buck each!!!
Handles taped for cold weather use, but they are Colemans.

And also...I have been back from Lowe's for 10 minutes, where I treated myself to a new 3 D cell LED Mag-lite.

I have not found where here I can rave about it, but the throw from this thing is absolutely amazing. The "why" for this one because I won some cash on the Jets game today.


----------



## litimag

Nitecore TM11 Tiny Monster for me, reason? I am on a buying spree atm, and this thing is beautiful. Solid, hardened and super bright 

A bit expensive here in the UK, but heyho. Oh, and it feels sooo good in-hand, nice and heavy with a quality UI clicky thing.


----------



## Ishango

I've been pretty busy today. After buying my Preon 2 earlier (see my earlier post of today) I just ordered the Quark 123 R5, because of the good offer from 47's. I have an S2 edition of the QMini 123 and wanted another Quark to add to my collection. After seeing the offer I read about the differences between the QMini 123 and the Quark 123 R5 and after reading the advice of my fellow CPF'ers desided to go for the latter. I'm very curious as to what this light will be like.


----------



## rockhong01

My last purchase Led torch is my EDC now, HDS SYSTEMS Rotary.
I'm very sure it's won't be my last one but it's really enjoyable to feel its toughness on my palm. I now carried it everyday and found its weakest light is really useful on many occasions, such as using it to read a book on my car while waiting for my wife on her way of shopping...


----------



## edpmis02

Ordered but not delivered..

Olight M20-S (R5) for $49.. to replace my Ray-o-Vac "3 watt" light that I keep in my jacket or belt when I go out during the winter.. 
Zebralight SC600W to look at and play with.. at home.. My new shelf queen.


----------



## TyJo

rockhong01 said:


> My last purchase Led torch is my EDC now, HDS SYSTEMS Rotary.
> I'm very sure it's won't be my last one but it's really enjoyable to feel its toughness on my palm. I now carried it everyday and found its weakest light is really useful on many occasions, such as using it to read a book on my car while waiting for my wife on her way of shopping...


Excellent choice, the rotary is my EDC as well. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## retiredguns

Lumapower Incendio V3U - natural. Besides my Surefire on the AR15 I did not own a decent EDC light and the cheesy Maglite AA LED conversion wasn't cutting it anymore. I needed something small, light and the 1 battery solution seemed nice. Now I sit and wait for delivery...


----------



## HIDblue

A Zebralight H600, Jetbeam RRT-0 XM-L and a Preon 2 Satin Titanium Black Edition. I don't really need any of these, but I couldn't pass up the Black Friday deals.


----------



## Lopezepol75

i just bought two blue preon ones. why? cause they were twenty five bucks!!!! even though i wasnt planning on making any black friday purchases i just couldnt resist.....


----------



## davidt1

Quark high CRI Mini AA. It's my first high CRI light and my first 4Sevens light. Tint is nice, but light skip modes like crazy. Still I like it.


----------



## HooNz

A cheap thrower , it even has regulation?, but i have not tested anything out as yet (only got it today) , 2.05 amp at the tail cap with the 2 D cells supplied .
What a throw it should be tonight, a bit bluish with the XR-E which i think it is in it , but at a distance of 5m the spot is just on 200mm wide , "round" and centered with low spill and of course a few feint rings , it is daylight still here .
But what a modder to be , and at 35 batterys worth (dollar each) how can go wrong? .
It's a Lion brand , on special at the moment at a local hardware ...

I dismantled it to check it out as i really thought it was going to be direct drive of sorts , what a suprise .
The spring is in the wrong spot in pic.. and just a simple On and Off switch , clear plastic lens and inner chromed reflector ...
Cheers....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Xacto

Xacto said:


> I finally gave in and bought my first Surefire X-Series light - a G2X Tactical in black.





kreisler said:


> maybe the world sees a video review on this from x4cto?
> congrats to the purchase.



Although I haven't checked it, I am sure that there are quite a few video reviews of the G2X tactical online. I am aware that X-Series is used by Surefire for an other family of lights, I but needed some way to differentiate the "regular" 6P/G2 lego-able lights from the current "glue everything together" type of lights from Surefire.

BTW I would really give something if Surefire would offer the 6PX/G2X type of LED assembly as a seperat item like the KX4 head. I really light the beam profile, but prefer lights that can be lego'ed and abused if necessary (hence I would prefer a second spring on the circuit board of the 6PX/G2X).

Cheers
Thorsten
BTW - I am already in the deciding phase what to get myself for christmas. Currently it is either yet another 6P incan and an additional KX4D head (same price then a "real" 6PLD but I get an additional Z44) or a third 9P and the KX4D.


----------



## BigBluefish

A Mini Maglite LED in digital camo for my 7 year-old, off the Marketplace. Because it's a Mini Mag, which I have a weakness for, and it's camo, which he's into bigtime at the moment.


----------



## Matchstyx

I recently bought a Fenix TK12 as my primary thrower, to compliment my Fenix E21. I was looking for something a bit shorter and more powerful, and I saw the TK12 on sale on Steep and Cheap and it fit the bill.

Unfortunately the clicky switch in it seems to have bit the dust, but I'm in contact with Fenix support about it. We will see!


----------



## J D

Hello everyone!

My latest buy was a Maelstrom X7 from 4 Sevens. I bought it to mount on my rifle, but loved it so much that it became my primary flashlight. The holster makes me feel like a cowboy.


----------



## Richub

Richub said:


> I ordered a Fenix HL21 headlamp to replace my HL20 which fried it's electronics last month. Waiting for it takes too long...  It should arrive any day now.


That HL21 still didn't arrive, so I bought a Petzl Tactikka Plus today.

It's beam isn't as nice as the Fenix HL21's, but it's very usable for sure. 

The order for that HL21 still stands, btw.


----------



## Danjojo

An EagleTac P20C2 MKII. 
- Perfect size for me, smallest clicky tactical light that is comfortable in different pockets but still big enough to not be engulfed by large/gloved hands and held securely.
- Instant access to strobe mode by double tapping the clicky
- Reputation for reliability is up towards the top
- 524 lumens on turbo is very competitive for a pocket light that doesn't kill the batteries in an hour or less
- Pocket clip is not designed to easily pop off
- Can purchase a $23-25 module to upgrade when the latest LED hits the market (some companies modules are $35-40 or want you to buy a new light)
- Company is American with several reputable American authorized dealers, gives honest numbers in listed specs, isn't known for rushing out lights with horrible tints or out of spec, roughly finished parts just to make $$$, and gives a lifetime warranty.


----------



## magnum70383

Just got Fenix TK70....because I want a super bright flashlight and it's 2 years since I got a flashlight so it was time to upgrade hahaa


----------



## Monocrom

Danjojo said:


> - Company is American with several reputable American authorized dealers, gives honest numbers in listed specs, isn't known for rushing out lights with horrible tints or out of spec, roughly finished parts just to make $$$, and gives a lifetime warranty.



Welcome to CPF.

You weren't around when EagleTac first hit the scene. And hit it rather badly, to put it mildly. They make some good lights, but definitely *NOT* an American company.


----------



## mhokama86

Jus picked up a e2d defender and lumamax b/c they were on sale for 120


----------



## Danjojo

Monocrom said:


> Welcome to CPF.
> 
> You weren't around when EagleTac first hit the scene. And hit it rather badly, to put it mildly. They make some good lights, but definitely *NOT* an American company.



When I looked at all the old threads/posts concerning them in 2008, 2009, etc. the only thing to ever pop up was a fuss about them having dealers listed before they had received stock and noticed you were saying they are not an American company back then also. I think what you are saying is that they don't fit your criteria for being an American company since the lights are made for them in China? Since they have hit the market there has been very little legitimate problems reported at all. Mine is as well made as the more expensive, made right here (mostly) lights I was using in service.


----------



## fisk-king

Purchased 2 Thrunite Ti (non firefly) lights from neetlights after seeing my father use a Pelican L1 to light up a dark room:sick2: (gave it to him years ago before I came to this site). For $15 it seems like a pretty good bargain. I wonder if it will replace my Draco..we shall see.


----------



## Ishango

My girlfriend ordered the Olight M30 Triton for me today. It was on sale for a very nice price and after discussing it with me over the phone she ordered it. My first good larger light, so I am very curious about it. Bought a lot of lights the last few days so have to put a break on it


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Put together an MD3 with Malkoff's M91W. (latest very warm XM-L version) Hi-Low ring with 2 AW. 18500 cells: Lovely beam, great output and decent run-time.

I couldn't be happier! It's not an EDC. but what a great dog walker. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Danjojo said:


> When I looked at all the old threads/posts concerning them in 2008, 2009, etc. the only thing to ever pop up was a fuss about them having dealers listed before they had received stock and noticed you were saying they are not an American company back then also. I think what you are saying is that they don't fit your criteria for being an American company since the lights are made for them in China? Since they have hit the market there has been very little legitimate problems reported at all. Mine is as well made as the more expensive, made right here (mostly) lights I was using in service.



Actually, no; you should have looked a bit harder. There were two other issues as well. 

Out of the handful of Authorized Dealers that EagleTac claimed to have had when they first hit the scene, one actually was an AD as I recall. One had mentioned being contacted by EagleTac to discuss carrying their line of lights, but nothing was finalized. And the rest of them, actually came forward on CPF and said they had never even heard of EagleTac. Yet all were listed as Authorized Dealers. Also, all of them were well-known and respected on CPF. I call that dishonesty, EagleTac called it being too enthusiastic and jumping the gun. Okay, even if one decides that was just a case of over enthusiasm on the part of the owners of a new flashlight company who themselves are excited about their products; it brings us to another reason why EagleTac left a bad taste in the mouths of some CPFers.

On their first official website, which apparently was either taken down or re-made (can't access it anymore with the bookmark I had for it), EagleTac claimed their lights were used by real soldiers and others who depend on an excellent light. Nothing wrong at all there. But read a bit further, and it says that their lights have been used by such professionals for many years. Slight problem with that statement. Companies such as SureFire, Streamlight, even Pelican could make such a claim. Any company that has been around for many years could make such a claim. It may or may not be true. Perhaps true to a certain extent. Perhaps true with regards to specialized units, maybe. Company been around for many years. Perhaps each year they donate a few cases of their lights for the troops to use. After awhile, yes; they can claim that soldiers have relied on their lights for many years.

You know who can't make such a claim? _A brand new flashlight company that just hit the scene. _Yet, that's exactly what EagleTac did. 

*Biggest issue of all:*

EagleTac claimed to be an American company with lights made in China. That's perfectly fine. 4Sevens is such a company. Here's the major difference though . . . If you want to visit the 4Sevens headquarters right here in America, you can look up the number, you can call ahead, you can politely ask if you could stop by and take a look around because you're into flashlights and would love to see their company headquarters right here in America. They might politely say "no," or they might say, "Sure, stop on by." Maybe when you walk through the front door you'll be greeted by David himself. He's got a reputation as a nice guy who goes the extra mile to help make his customers happy if there's ever an issue. 

When EagleTac first arrived, they did mention that they were an American company with their headquarters located right here in the good old US of A. They even told us where it was located. One CPFer wanted to stop by. If you love lights, and a brand new company opens up in your home country; who wouldn't want to stop by? Well, turns out he looked into it. And, he discovered that their so-called company headquarters was nothing more than the private house of an employee of their's. Good thing the CPFer didn't drop by. Oh I'm not saying the EagleTac employee would have been rude to him or slammed the door in his face. Perhaps she would have offered him a cup of coffee while he toured her kitchen. Perhaps EagleTac's R&D department was in the basement, right next to the washing machine. Not likely. But to be fair, I never stopped by the private house of that employee. I suppose it could be an R&D department or just the linen closet.

That's the way EagleTac chose to come into the CPF community. Yes, a few well-respected individuals put their good names next to EagleTac when the company first began. This is simply my opinion, but those individuals tarnished their good name just a bit by supporting a company that lied about it's affiliation with some well-known and respected dealers who are part of the CPF community. (When those dealers show up and actually post that they never even heard of EagleTac, that speaks volumes right there.) Then blatantly lied about their products being used and preferred over other lights by professionals for years. Years . . . By a brand new company? Didn't know EagleTac perfected Time Travel. That's a neat trick.

But the biggest reason why I won't buy another EagleTac product is because they lied about being an American company. And then made it worse by going even further and giving the community a fake American address for their company headquarters. Though technically the address wasn't fake. But it belonged to a private house of one of their employees. Instead of an actual company headquarters. 

You know, you can say certain things about certain other flashlight brands. [email protected] is run by a guy who is sue-happy and seems to believe that every flashlight innovation past, present, and future, comes entirely from him. Streamlight, and Pelican put out certain models which are Made in China and are junk. (Pelican 2360 comes to mind.) Meanwhile some companies completely based in China, such as Fenix, put out quality lights. And SureFire sued a competitor out of existence without actually having won the legal case they brought against their rival.

Other examples I could cite as well. But I can't recall any other company besides EagleTac that lied so blatantly when they came to our community and said, "Hey check out the lights we make."

The part about the company headquarters was just so ridiculous. Made in China brands enjoy good success among CPFers, as long as they make quality lights. Look at Fenix, look at Wolf-Eyes, look at all those other Made in China brands. They didn't need to play pretend to enjoy that success. Also, it was rather insulting on EagleTac's part. As if no one on CPF would be intelligent enough to find out that the address they gave out goes to a private residence. Honestly, no other company that I can recall has ever lied to such a ridiculous extent.

If you like their lights, that's perfectly fine. I'm not telling you you can't buy them or that you shouldn't. I just wanted to clear the air. If you're listing "Made in America" as one reason why others should buy EagleTac lights, then that particular bit of information is false.


----------



## Danjojo

EagTac LLC is registered in WA inside the Banner Bank Building from what I saw :shrug:

I understand what you are saying though, and it's a touchy subject with me also....born on the 4th of July, Marine Corps OIF Veteran.

So far I'm loving the one I have and might get a couple D25 series for gifts when I get the money.


----------



## wis

Olight i3 - needed a lightweight source for spouse to walk the dogs in the morning.


----------



## Monocrom

Danjojo said:


> EagTac LLC is registered in WA inside the Banner Bank Building from what I saw :shrug:
> 
> I understand what you are saying though, and it's a touchy subject with me also....born on the 4th of July, Marine Corps OIF Veteran.
> 
> So far I'm loving the one I have and might get a couple D25 series for gifts when I get the money.



I appreciate your service to America and to helping keep all of us safe and free. Just wanted to say Thank You for that.


----------



## michman

I just bought a ThruNite Ti, Firefly version. Not sure why, but I had a bit of money in my Paypal account, and was attracted to the 0.04 lm. And for $18 shipped...


----------



## mohanjude

Purchased the Nitecore TM-11.

I attend peoples home's on call outs at nigt and it is really handy finding the house numbers. The firms maglite was not very helpful even though it was a 5D torch.

very pleased with the flood and the throw is excellent for my purpose.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Just purchased the Fenix PD20. Need a small EDC, I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Richsvt

Just got Quark aa2 x tactical. Wanted higher output in small package (aa body). 280 lumens is nice.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a Fenix E05 on a very good offer. I already own one and lately have been carying my smaller EDC lights (single AAA) more often and fell in love with this light again. Since it was now about the same price as a E01 I decided to get another one.


----------



## AlphaZen

Ishango said:


> I just ordered a Fenix E05 on a very good offer. I already own one and lately have been carying my smaller EDC lights (single AAA) more often and fell in love with this light again. Since it was now about the same price as a E01 I decided to get another one.


What is this very good offer you speak of? If posting here would break the rules, please pm me.


----------



## Boro

4sevens maelstrom s18 for its quality, qualities, and my desire to support a company well regarded.


----------



## SamSpade

Just bought a Fenix TK41 for $115.53, as a gift. Got convinced by several reviews especially the one by HKJ. Planning to buy another one for myself next month.


----------



## cummins4x4

Got a Deree DBS aspheric last week. Wanted something with maximum throw but not a huge light. Haven't been disappointed so far.


----------



## davyro

Just got a HDS Ra Clicky 170T always wanted one since learning about HDS lights.
Hopefully Santa brings me a suprise i've hinted enough but time will tell.


----------



## jamie.91

Xeno E03 neutral, bacause it looks nice, it's cheap, its my first neutral tint and it's bright on a 14500


----------



## robusmcs13

Fenix tk12 r5 and I love her!


----------



## Rokron

I should be getting my Sunwayman T20CS today. Why? For now, to start off with it has a side switch along with a tail switch. It's plenty bright with 1x18650 and even brighter with 2xCR123's or 2x16340's. And on top of all that, it's one damn nice looking light. Sunwayman did it again with another fine light. :twothumbs Let's see now,:thinking: which light next? BTW, keep checkin' in for Bigmac 79's great in depth review on this light.


----------



## mishu.daniel

I bought 3 flashlight in the last month:
1. Sunwayman V60C: I just like it. The magnetic ring is very nice. Although it doesn't have a switch it's a pretty good light. Maybe it should be cheaper, but that's it, I already spent the money.
2. Nitecore TM11: this light is the trade off between flood, throw and size. It's not very thin, I know, but I love it. The UI is also interesting.
3. Jetbeam PA40. This one is a gift for a friend. I wanted something bright based on AA cells.


----------



## cland72

Picked up a Surefire E2DL. Wanted a rugged, simple light with dual output modes. It is slimmer and easier to carry over my 6P.

The construction is excellent. I tried using some AA Fenix lights, but the build quality just wasn't there for me. I sold an A2 aviator and a G2L (KX4) to fund the purchase, and I couldn't be happier. Love the TIR beam.


----------



## philsyson

Elektrolumens Big Bruiser which despite its name is actually quite small for a torch that emits 3000 lumens.

Beautifully made and ugly/beautiful.... Bit like the BMW X6!


----------



## shane45_1911

ZL SC600W. 

Why? I believe ZL is the best value in the production flashlight world at the moment (good price point, quality, and customer service). Also, I have been waiting for the "W" version of this light for months.


----------



## elliot.c

LED Lenser P14 (not a bad little general light and adjustable focus usefull for engineering tasks, working in electical cabinets, etc) and just deliverd to me yesterday as a christmas present to myself was my Fenix TK41 which I do love due to having the throw with a nice outer flood at the same time which is similar to the lenser on flood mode. 

I just think if the Fenix had the lenser adjustable focus idea with that power and size it would be better (my opinion and im new to this so im sure some people will disagree and this is probably impossible as it wont give you a mixture of flood and spot at same time which for walking outdoors I think you need).


----------



## fogacho

A Fenix TK15, as a replacement for a TK12 given to my sister. I prefer the TK12 UI, but it was discontinued at Battery Junction. I've also got a couple of Terralux lightstar 220 and lightstar 100, meant to be Christmas gifts.


----------



## Jrubin

Just Bought a Surefire T1A off the marketplace. i got it because i have wanted one of these for a while. and the Very LOW LOW sounds great to me as well


----------



## MDJAK

This forum has turned me into a flashoholic like the rest of you. 

I'm awaiting the fenix 35 (my bday is Saturday and my wife ordered it from BH.)

I ordered a ShiningBeam I-mini Cree XP-G R5 Tactical LED Flashlight 260 Lumens. 

I ordered a Jetbeam PA10, back ordered. 

Just got a Barska 1200 lumen light. 

This is dangerous but cheaper than my photography hobby.


----------



## cland72

Just ordered a M61LL from BatteryJunction.com, and to my chagrin I got a backorder email... Looks like ETA is 1/20/11.

I figure 10 hours (or more according to accounts here) of regulated run time is going to be the perfect emergency preparedness tool, and with an extender I can run it on 2xAA in my 6P.


----------



## Gavin S.

I just ordered an ElectroLumens EDC-MCE. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## shipwreck

Fenix TK70... Just because I wanted the brightest I could get, and it is cheaper than the SR90. 

I want a pocket sun one day


----------



## mohanjude

Eagletac D25 Titanium - why = because it is 'Titanium' shiny and most importantly so cheap... it even came with a cute holster. For a change it is nice to be able to buy a torch that doesnt cost 3 figures.. 
It is not bad apart from the grating between the titanium threads..


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Just put in an order for a high CRI HDS Rotary because the Rotary is an awesome light, and a high CRI emitter will make it even more awesome.


----------



## rngr633

An ElektroLumens Big Bruiser. Why? With 3 Cree XML's pumping out 3000 lumens from a 6" light- why not!


----------



## Labradford

A Fenix LD40 because I wanted a light in neutral tint, something to keep in the car that took batteries I could buy anywhere and because it's just a little different than most lights out there.


----------



## buds224

Jetbeam ST Cycler. Wide, bright spill and more practical for walking at night. Concentrated beams on my other lights are great, but not practical for walking. The Medium warning mode (pulse) is a plus. Can't wait for it to arrive. Estimated 7 business days for it to arrive here in Yokosuka, Japan Naval Base.


----------



## buds224

ST Cycler. I have a few lights, but all have concentrated beams. Excellent lights for spotting in long distances. I recently moved to Yokosuka, Japan Naval Base and was walking around with my daughter at night. Using my PD32, I realized it wasn't ideal for casual walking in the dark. I read about the ST Cycler from Jetbeam and liked 2 specific features. Wide and Bright Spill and a Medium mode that flashes intermittently. Perfect for casual walks and will get a driver's attention when I, as a pedestrian, am crossing a street. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Samy

Just bought a Klarus X6 The Midas AAA, you know the gold plated one to give to a friend and a Jetbeam BA20 to give to an elderly relative who still uses an old maglight. It's nice and simple and they should be excellent gift lights.

cheers


----------



## ViciousV

mohanjude said:


> Eagletac D25 Titanium - why = because it is 'Titanium' shiny and most importantly so cheap... it even came with a cute holster. For a change it is nice to be able to buy a torch that doesnt cost 3 figures..
> It is not bad apart from the grating between the titanium threads..



Ditto! Just ordered it last night. I have a D25C I EDC right now. I love it. Figured why not get a Ti version. In XM-L


----------



## cland72

Just bought a Surefire 6P LED. Why? Because it was $40


----------



## BigBluefish

Does a Surefire E2D count if I _might_ put a Kuku module in it or turn it into an E2DLego?

I got it basically because my collection was down to one E2- light, and that was unacceptable.


----------



## clip_point

I just came home with a 4Sevens Quark 123-2 "X", needed a main EDC light, now I just need to get a couple of AW 17670s, a charger, deep carry pocket clip and a flush tail forward clicky and the thing will be complete and utterly ideal!


----------



## brandocommando

Craigslist score!!! 

I just got a near mint Surefire A2 Aviator (xenon, with blue led's) for $60!

I bought it because it was a steal! The guy was asking $120 for it but I guess he just wanted it gone...


----------



## Johnbeck180

Received my Jetbeam RRT-0 with infinite ramping tonight. Wanted a light with a good...ahem!, low......well I am very impressed to say the least. Goes so low it's border line unusable.


----------



## fjestrada11

i was looking for a desent light and it came down to a pelican 2360 and a led lenser m1 lol i stood there for like 30 min looking and the differnces in both and ended up with the pelican :shakehead should of gone with the german m1 everytime the pelican gets shaken it gose from high to low idk why but im giving to my wife :devil: and im getting the led lenser M7R i wwent with the pelican cuz i was told it made great lights but i was sorely dissapointed my icon rouge 2 is all around better lets see how the M7R works out


----------



## buds224

Johnbeck180 said:


> Received my Jetbeam RRT-0 with infinite ramping tonight. Wanted a light with a good...ahem!, low......well I am very impressed to say the least. Goes so low it's border line unusable.



Sounds impressive. A good low is just as important. In a strange way, when my kids want me to read them a story with the lights out, we use a flashlight and some of mine are still too bright. I got by on my TA21 but lost it. Now I use my LD20, but the RRT-0 sounds pretty nice for such a situation.


----------



## Johnbeck180

buds224 said:


> Sounds impressive. A good low is just as important. In a strange way, when my kids want me to read them a story with the lights out, we use a flashlight and some of mine are still too bright. I got by on my TA21 but lost it. Now I use my LD20, but the RRT-0 sounds pretty nice for such a situation.



I was very surprised at how low it went. I ordered it from a reputable company, on their page it said the low was .003 lumens. Weather that's true or not I don't know. I do know that outside of about four foot (unless you know where your going) the light is pretty much useless. Would be perfect for reading at night,


----------



## Monocrom

brandocommando said:


> Craigslist score!!!
> 
> I just got a near mint Surefire A2 Aviator (xenon, with blue led's) for $60!
> 
> I bought it because it was a steal! The guy was asking $120 for it but I guess he just wanted it gone...



Maybe the guy just didn't know what he had. Ironically, I've seen it happen before with other SureFire lights. I sure as Hell wouldn't part with my A2 for $60. Especially since after-market bulbs are still out there for the A2 model.


----------



## TowerView

I purchased a 4Sevens Hi CRI Quark 123, because I wanted to see the difference between a Hi CRI and a cool white LED.


----------



## Steve Cebu

My last LED light was a Nitecore D10. Do they even make that light any more? It's a good EDC light using a sanyo eneloop.
Now I need a light for the house and want either a Fenix TK50 or a Fenix TK41 same basic size but I kind of like havng the availablity to use D cells but then again I have a lot od AA's for the TK41 as well.


----------



## lateralus180

My last purchase was this morning. I bought a Zebralight SC51c because I like the idea of an 85+ CRI light with a neutral tint. I have the Zebralight SC600 and I like the looks, feel, and especially the electronic switch with the UI.

I also placed an order for the new run of HDS EDC High CRI 120 lights -- because they are ******* awesome!!


----------



## bodhran

Zebralight SC600w is on it's way. I have the regular 600 and like it a lot, but I've always prefered a neutral or warm. Only recently have I tried Zebralights and this will be my third. Great light but the thing that really got me hooked was the UI.


----------



## ledlumi01

My new Light is a LedLenser P5R. It's a good EDC light.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=700F59A12D2E3CE5&id=700F59A12D2E3CE5!185


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Quark 123 R5 No Clip. 

Because it has Moonlight and Low which are both lower than P2D Low, and Turbo to Turbo the Quark blows P2D away!


----------



## Bertrand

LensLight TAD Gear Mini and Stinger. Liked the ability to focus the beam and the use of rechargeable cells. Something different from my Surefire and HDS lights.


----------



## T45

cland72 said:


> Just bought a Surefire 6P LED. Why? Because it was $40



I just bought a Surefire 6P BK from the Boy Scouts of America close out sale for $25 and at that price, it was just plain irresistible! Now I have 3 6Ps


----------



## momoaz

The last LED I bought was an E2E which I am upgrading to LED. I have some strange attraction to Surefire after buying my first Aviator and have used it many times in the cockpit and on preflights. Its amazing how you wonder ho w you ever lived without such a useful tool.


----------



## Xacto

T45 said:


> I just bought a Surefire 6P BK from the Boy Scouts of America close out sale for $25 and at that price, it was just plain irresistible! Now I have 3 6Ps



Wow, I am jealous. At that price, I would have got four (more to the ones I already have).... at least.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Mr_Zombie

Purchased my first HDS this week. HDS custom rotary w/black bezel, high CRI and flush button. Why? Because you all talk so highly of it.


----------



## MrLi

Just bought myself a Eagletac P100A2 neutral white and Eagletac P20C2 mk2 with XM-L T5 neutral white. 

Why ? P100A2 is going to be car-duty, and the P20C2...just cause i wanted more neutral color lights lol.


----------



## ledlumi01

Image data have again changed in the #1644th

is now visible to all


----------



## Jeffa

I purchased them both on the same day, a SF M3 Combat Light because of Nostalgia and a Dereelight DBS because of throw (aspheric) and the ability to upgrade, plus the second head with the WD tint LED looks awesome and it is no slouch in the throw catagory either.


----------



## varmint

Olight I3 because of price, 3 modes, color, and just a good bright EDC light. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Viper715

Well not a purchase but a trade. 
I just received a Kroma Milspec. 
Why? This has been my grail light, I have always wanted one if for nothing else the novelty but it's always been out of my grasp. Also I will use every mode so thats less lights I will have to carry.


----------



## run4jc

At it again - sold a couple, then went shopping:

1-1 Elzetta ZFLM60 with Crenelated Bezel, clicky hi/strobe tail switch, 8 degree Malkoff M60
2 -1 Elzetta ZFLM60 with low profile Bezel, clicky hi/lo tail switch, 8 degree Malkoff M60
3 - Titanium VME head and Malkoff M61 drop in - will use with an existing 2x123 McClicky Pak

Why? #1 - to mount on my AR; #2 - Because I liked #1 so much that I wanted one to carry ; #3 - because I liked the bomb proof Malkoff drop ins so much that I wanted a nice ti light with the Malkoff module!

Gotta love this hobby - obsession!


----------



## FullAuto

Elektrolumens Big Bruiser about 30 minutes ago. I just read a thread here that said they were neat.


----------



## pellgarlic

varmint said:


> Olight I3 because of price, 3 modes, color, and just a good bright EDC light. I am very pleased with it.



olight i3 for me also, but in black (couldn't actually find it for sale anywhere in the uk in color, but i would probably still have gone for black anyway =) )

i bought it to replace the itp eos a3 i recently managed to foist upon my girlfriend (i've been trying to convince her she should carry a torch "just in case" for ages, but she's always resisted - the diminutive a3 is unintrusive enough that when i added it to her car key-ring, she didn't feel it necessary to take it off... that's as much of a "win" as i can expect =P ).

both the itp a3 and olight i3 (being "siblings") are great little lights, great for flashaholics and perfect for non-flashaholics. i prefer the olight i3 for its tail-standing capability over the itp a3 version, so it was actually a welcome opportunity to upgrade =P


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just had to try a ThruNite Ti today. It was calling to me and I couldn't resist. And they're pretty cheap. Well built, great low, and an almost neutral tint.

Geoff


----------



## thaugen

HDS High CRI and Decorative Silver clip. I am hooked on HDS lights and could not resist the High CRI option.


----------



## Spypro

What: Dereelight DBS V3 R2 1.5A + aspherical head + 18650 extender.

Why: long distance spotting around the house (many fields where unwanted people like to do troubles...), impress friends and a nice add-on to my collection.


----------



## jondotcom

Nitecore D11.2 because I'm addicted to flashlights (and really like my ex11.2). I actually didn't want to do it .


----------



## alfa

An Inforce White, because I already own a Color one and I like it!


----------



## Johnbeck180

Here is my list of next puchase candidates. Anyone have expierence with any of them?
Lumintop L1C
Shining beam I-mini 
Zebralight H-31 headlamp
Zebralight SC600
Night core ex 11.2
Jetbeam BC40 
Jetbeam M2S


----------



## grayhighh

Peak El Captain x 2. Why ? 1. Never own peak's flashlight 2. I dont have any AA light beside maglite.


----------



## sunny_nites

Just picked up a couple of Photon Freedom X-light Micros. If your in the market for a keychain light, take a look at these. 

They are simpley the best out there. The interface is so simple and sophisticated you have to wonder, why aren't there more lights out there like this? You can get to full high with one click or hold the button from off to ramp up through the brightness range of from on hold to ramp down. Simple and yet ingenious! There are of course strobe and flash modes but you have to want to get to them, not wade through them to get to the brightness settings you are really interested in.


----------



## Serial Chiller

Eagletac G25C2 because I don't want to wait forever for an XM-L-version of the Armytek Predator.


----------



## buds224

Klarus XT11 to replace the TA21 I lost.


----------



## dan05gt

Just ordered 3 Surefires - fury, 6px tactical, and z2x. I have a good number of lights but surefires are my favorites. Love the 6 series. I wanted the fury due to high output great form factor. Other 2 due to UI.


----------



## LDGator

Ultrafire single stage C3 stainless steel. Purchased out of curiosity and it was AA capable of 14500, stainless steel body, and cheap price. There was no perceivable difference in output between alkaline, NiMH, or 14500. Build quality fit and finish was good. EDCed for about a week and then gifted to a friend.


----------



## shipwreck

I used some Amazon credit card points and ordered a new light this morning   (yes, ANOTHER one)

I've never owned a Jetbeam before, so this will be my first - a Jetbeam BC40. 

http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/bc40.aspx

It states it puts out 830 lumens. In the candle power forum tests of the light, the output seems pretty close to this in the real world. For $69, it is a good deal. 

I considered buying the Eagletac G25C2... Their newest light. Lumens are close, but its $109 for the base 2 cell model, and my favorite vendor doesn't sell on Amazon (so, I can't use my credit card points)

And, the reflector on the G25C2 is just big enough on that one to be almost too big for pocket carry, despite being a 2 cell light (without the extender). So, I wouldn't be carrying it anyway...

This Jetbeam will put out a tiny bit more, and will have a larger reflector head, so output *should* be a little better.

My daily carry light is my Eagletac T20C2 MK II, so anything I buy now is just to play around with anyway.

For the money, this should be a good light from a name brand  (and for the money, it's free for me with those points)


----------



## 127.0.0.1

2 Klarus XT-11 and 12 extra batteries as gifts and also 8 Thrunite Ti Firefly as gifts


why ? I got an XT-11 and it is a perfect light. small, bright, light, dual-spring, instant strobe for self-defense. I have to hook up friends with some

Thrunite Ti is ideal EDC keychain. aggressive knurling means ez on/off and the .04 lumen is ideal for not waking the
dead when your eyes are adjusted to the dark


----------



## Glock 22

Puchased the Eagletac P20C2 MKII XM-L T6 then put a 4Sevens deep carry pocket clip on it. Why? For my EDC light.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

Preon 2 High CRI; it's gonna be my first HCRI light, and I just had to have one after using a friend's a few days ago.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Yesterday I ordered an Olight i1. I like the form factor and length, only 63.5 mm long or so. Super compact EDC. Almost all of my lights are clickies. Only my Surefire 9p has that twisty tailcap deal. I thought I'd explore a twisty head. I'm waiting to hear from Olight if a RC123 is okay to use in this.


----------



## HB021

Lastest flashlights I bought are: 

Trustfire X8 because I want a thrower with good runtime.

Yezl T9 because I didn't have an XM-L based light with zoom. 

Trustfire TR-J12 5x XM-L because I wanted a bad *** flashlight!

DRY 3x XM-L CW and NW because I wanted a compact light with monster output! 

Also two headlights with P7 and XM-L


----------



## DBCstm

The last one I received was a P7 drop in module that I modded into a 2 D MagLite, using JayRob's layout in LaserPointerForums. I even installed the battery monitor and yes it's very cool indeed! Not much doubt anymore if the light is ready to go, click it on and the monitor tells you what percentage of battery is available. Love it!

The last one I bought was a mod by JayRob converting a 2D LED MagLite into a 1000 lumen stubby using 1 32650 Li-ion Protected cell. Should be just about done with it, can hardly wait!!

The P7 has great spill and a decent spot, but not enough throw...so Jay is using the LED version in hopes of getting better reach to run off those pesky coyotes!


----------



## Xacto

Surefire 6PL with P60L module for 60 Euro which made the light approx 50 Euro cheaper than the few currently still on offer in webshops and a bargain considering that a single P60L module still retails for 55 Euro.
Saw it while checking some knives in a local gun shop, it came without the packing, but I checked the batteries - original Surefires from 07/2007, rest of the light was clean too. Now I have to decide what to do with it. Maybe I will use it as a sort of R&D light (for locally available lubes) or I will store it in some off place like my parents flat or our basement. Maybe I will put the P60L in an old Suredire 6P OG I recently got.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Rikr

Yesterday I got a Fenix TK21 U2 and a TK35 and a DEFT EDC, SR51 I got the DEFT and the SR51 cause I got them off ebay for a price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## TEEJ

Klaris XT11 and 4 sevens Malstrom S12, and a XeLED He1UV.

Got the XT11 because its bright (600 lm), with 3 usable levels, and has a great 2 button clicky UI/pocket sized form factor and a nice white light that is good for inspection where color rendering is very helpful.

Got the S12 because I wanted to try their stuff, and it had a 800 lm turbo with strong throw in the range I use, a reasonable lower brightness that was in the range I needed, and it is also pocket sized, but with a slightly off white/sl greenish tint that is good for detail at long range, the other part of what I needed. 

The UV light I got because my Inova X5 UV was long in the tooth (2002-ish?) and a stronger replacement was due, its pocket sized, fluoresces what I need, and I was on a light ordering kick.


----------



## LGT

A High CRI Quark MiNi 123. What a nice little light. It's much tighter then the mini I bout a few years ago. With that one, changing modes with one hand was a craps shoot. This one goes to exactly where it's supposed to. Whatever change 4sevens made to this light, it works. Wanted an inexpensive high cri, this one did not disappoint my expectations.


----------



## jondotcom

I went from budget lights to more expensive lights for a while, but just returned to my budget roots and bought an ultrafire uf-2100 XM-L (compact 18650 light). I bought it because it is super cool... has the form factor similar to that of the xeno E03 but takes a single 18650.


----------



## aaronu

I try not to buy lights I won't use. It doen't always work, but I try. 

I picked up a Quark X AA2 Tactical during 4Sevens' recent sale. That lets me travel with a decently powerful light and still leave the M2 for use at home. I have an A2 (green) in my emergency bag.

But now I have a Preon P0 SS on preorder that I don't actually need -- it's just a neat light. It will go in a survival kit or I'll try to get my wife to EDC it on her keys.


----------



## luvbelly

I just got in to this so I ordered a bunch to get me started. Among my first purchases were:

Fenix LD20
Jetbeam PA40
Terralux Lightstar 300
Ultrafire (model???) 3xAAA zoomable
(2) Ulrafire 501Bs

I am done buying for a minute or so although I do have my eye on the Skyray 4000. A friend just bought one and for the $$$ I am very impressed.


----------



## Danielight

Just got a *Shining Beam I-mini XP-Q R4 NW*. Runs on one cr123, but also includes an extra tube which allows usage with one AA battery. Another feature is "Digital infinite brightness adjustment" allowing settings from 7 to 245 lumens. All-in-all, an impressive light. :thumbsup:


----------



## 127.0.0.1

What ? Peak Vesuvius.
Why ? A ridiculous range. From power an EDC shouldn't have, down to 'moon-mode' style lows which EDC's need


----------



## Sprky

I didn't buy it. My wife got it for me for Christmas. It's a sf m6lt and it is awesome.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Just purchased my first HDS light. Got the 120 version. I'm sure 120 lumens will be plenty for anything that I do, heck 9 lumens on my PD20 is more than enough.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Something called an Ultrafire V6-T60 XM-L. Just under $20 from eBay. I wanted a short (117mm) and narrow (23mm) single 18650 clicky w/ OP reflector. My shortest single 18650 is at 134mm. I might be able to comfortably EDC this new one...


----------



## Purpleorchid

Preon 0 (Stainless steel, AAA). I got the shipping notice today, woot!

Why? It looks nice, smaller than my Preon 1 AAA, and it's stainless steel. My first stainless steel light!


----------



## buds224

Finally received my XT11, popped in primaries and was like, "WOW!!!", can't wait for the sun to go down to see the throw on this sucker.


***UPDATE: throw is awesome and lots of spill. Might be my new EDC.


----------



## af112566

4 sevens mini aa.love the slender small size and the battery type.


----------



## squaat

thrunite ti. Green one for my significant other


----------



## cordystoy

Dereelight v3 r5, because I like the throw, but I carry the Fenix TK20 more, solid,great with batteries.....tk-60 is my next one as soon as I get $$


----------



## The Hawk

With some of my Christmas $$ I bought a 3 D cell LED Mag-lite. Although I have several smaller torches, I wanted something with some heft to it. Man, that thing is bright. Package states run time of 79 hours for the 3 D cell model. It made me happy and that's what counts.


----------



## Bullet Bob

Fenix TK70 because of all the lights I own I didn't have a multi emitter light and have been intrigued by them so I figured I would get a big one, and I wasn't disappointed.:thumbsup::devil:


----------



## 127.0.0.1

thrunite tn11...cuz I read some thread here about it and found a way to get one so I did 

dammit 

that makes a LOT of lights purchased in Jan 2012


----------



## ruralpatrol

Mine was a Phoebus Lunetta 2.2 (Becouse I saw it at a gun store and liked it.) Three years ago or so and still going strong.


----------



## Monocrom

The Hawk said:


> With some of my Christmas $$ I bought a 3 D cell LED Mag-lite. Although I have several smaller torches, I wanted something with some heft to it. Man, that thing is bright. Package states run time of 79 hours for the 3 D cell model. It made me happy and that's what counts.



Not trying to ruin your mood or anything. But output is going to be about as much as a stock candle long before you hit the 79 hour mark.


----------



## betweenrides

Solarforce M8. I wanted something that throws with the versatility of running with 1x or 2x 18650 batteries. I can use it on the bike in the 1x mode. Very nice build quality and performs well.


----------



## LightWalker

I got a Rayovac mini LED AAA keychain light because it's pretty bright, has pretty good runtime, has a TIR like optic and cost $3.
It makes a good gift. Their website says 5 lumens but it looks more like 10 to me.

http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/General-Purpose/Mini-Flashlight-LED-Keychain.aspx


----------



## tonym1

I just got a Fenix TK 41 and was so impressed I thought the TK 70 would be worth buying so I bought one, and I was not disappointed.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

just bought two more $100.00 'insert top secret name here' because the first one is so awesome.
I can't say what it is, or else some people in CPF will lose composure and start whining


----------



## sween1911

Just bought a near mint Surefire L4 from the Marketplace for $70. 

Always wanted one of the 2-cell Executive series. I had an E2e for awhile, but sold it since I'm already on the LED bandwagon and wanted something I wouldn't have to worry about replacement bulbs blowing. I have a bunch of P60's laying around and didn't want to get into another bulb size. Plus, I can upgrade the L4 body with one of the newer KXABC-whatever-the-newest-thing-is Scoutlight head thingys.

Last year, through saving up and careful trading, I managed to get an L1, then an A2, then an L2. I'm really liking the Surefire HA lights, very handy and useful. None of them are collector's items. The L1 is the perfect light. It's been my daily pocket carry since it came in the door, and the finish is getting a nice used patina to it. The L2 goes in my EDC pack. Between the high and the low, it can cover all the bases for whatever comes my way. The A2 has already been with me on several night hikes and a camping trip and is darn near perfect. The low is a perfect area light, and the incan blast can light up the trail for 100 yards. 

The L4, which should be in my mailbox in a few hours, will rotate in the middle ground between EDC on my person or in a bag.


----------



## Pawnshop

A purple Lumitop Worm for one of my girlfriends, because I am curious, and can play "catch-n-release" to her! I am fascinated by little AND powerful lights and thought I would play with this one.


----------



## sindekhan

Fenix PD32 for 65$. Replacement for Fenix PD30 after 4+ years of daily use as my main tac light at work, never had an issue with it but I ended up bringing it home to use too frequently since it's been my only light, save from an old weak mag light. Sometimes I'd forget it at home and go to work so I figured I'd just pick up a newer model and leave the PD30 home. The PD32 is the newest model rated at 315 lumens. I really like the added mode memory and the side mounted mode switch which can easily be operated 1 handed even in FBI modified method, using my little finger. I looked at alot of lights, the Olight Warrior, Fenix TK, Eagletac and other models which were stronger but they all seemed a fair amount larger than the PD series which for me is just the right size, so for it's size, I saw the PD32 as my best bet. The fact that I've used the PD30 daily at work on turbo/high power for the last 4+ yrs was of course a factor with leaning towards Fenix but I am surely open to other companies. I generally like buying American but unfortunately I don't see many options, Mag and Pelican can't compete. Surefire I don't really consider a logical option due to costing literally 3-5x as much for comparable power and par construction qualit. The Surefire 2012 models I've seen advertised do have features and specs that look awesome but I'm sure when the price is listed at several hundred something I'll no longer be interested.


----------



## bruintennis

Just bought three pack of the Techlite lumen master 200 from Costco. High = 200 lumens, low = 120 lumens, and strobe. For three LED flashlights with Cree XPG LEDs was $19.99 plus tax.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

Last light was a small one... Preon 1, Stealth Black.
I already have an E05 but researched many other more tactical AAA lights with higher outputs and more modes. Plus, I wanted to try a 4Sevens product.
Happy indeed.


----------



## Monocrom

sindekhan said:


> I generally like buying American but unfortunately I don't see many options, Mag and Pelican can't compete. Surefire I don't really consider a logical option due to costing literally 3-5x as much for comparable power and par construction quality. The Surefire 2012 models I've seen advertised do have features and specs that look awesome but I'm sure when the price is listed at several hundred something I'll no longer be interested.



Might want to check out the newer offerings from Peak LED Solutions. Many of the non-American brands can easily outperform SureFire's offerings in terms of output. But construction quality? Not even close. I love lights, and have lost track of the sheer number of them that I own from numerous companies both American and from overseas. Love the offerings from Fenix. Own several, given several away. But the construction is no where near my SureFire lights. (And not just Fenix.) For daily use, that extreme rugged reliability really isn't needed. For on the job or other more important tasks, I reach for one of my SureFire's.


----------



## sindekhan

Monocrom said:


> Love the offerings from Fenix. Own several, given several away. But the construction is no where near my SureFire lights. (And not just Fenix.) For daily use, that extreme rugged reliability really isn't needed. For on the job or other more important tasks, I reach for one of my SureFire's.


I understand you've owned ALOT of lights but I've owned 2 Surefires and 2 Fenix lights and I just can't see the gap in build quality or reliability that you see. I used a Fenix for over 4 yrs daily at full power on-the-job, no issues. The Surefires I had no issues with either, both used for less than 2 yrs each.
I will look into Peak LED though, thanks.

-BTW, I guess I should add that the Fenix has been used daily in Brooklyn(L/E) for over 4 yrs whereas the Surefires use = Afghanistan & Iraq(daily on combat missions ie. raids etc.)
Brooklyn North's rough but not THAT rough lol. So maybe if I were still in warzones I'd see a difference; combat missions in warzones vs. ANY sort of L/E use, there's just no comparison as far as abuse of equipment or pretty much anything else for that matter, completely different worlds.


----------



## Ishango

sindekhan said:


> I understand you've owned ALOT of lights but I've owned 2 Surefires and 2 Fenix lights and I just can't see the gap in build quality or reliability that you see. I used a Fenix for over 4 yrs daily at full power on-the-job, no issues. The Surefires I had no issues with either, both used for less than 2 yrs each.
> I will look into Peak LED though, thanks.
> 
> -BTW, I guess I should add that the Fenix has been used daily in Brooklyn(L/E) for over 4 yrs whereas the Surefires use = Afghanistan & Iraq(daily on combat missions ie. raids etc.)
> Brooklyn North's rough but not THAT rough lol. So maybe if I were still in warzones I'd see a difference; combat missions in warzones vs. ANY sort of L/E use, there's just no comparison as far as abuse of equipment or pretty much anything else for that matter, completely different worlds.



I think that's the major thing here indeed. When going into a warzone I would definitely pick a Surefire, although I love my Fenix lights. I don't own one myself, but I do own a HDS Clicky which is in the same category. As I said I really love my Fenix lights, but none of them can compare to my Clicky, not even close. The PD32 is a nice light BTW.


----------



## cland72

I picked up a Malkoff M61LL for use in a 6P w/ A19 extender. It'll be my emergency flashlight, since I can run it on 1,2, or 3 primaries, or 2xAA in a pinch.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

Gosh I wasn't planning on buying a flashlight today, but I did. I modified my purchase plan from earlier. I was planning on getting a T40CS at the end of the month, but I just purchased a Crelant 7G5 instead. I figured I would see what all the hooplah was about. Can't wait. Now I will still get a Catapult V3 next month as I am interested in the extra modes and optional filters. I never realized how inexpensive ( relatively ) the 7G5 was.
I will strike the T40Cs off my list... for now. It is a beauty though.


----------



## collector rob

Just ordered the Fenix LD10/E05, and LD01/E01 gift sets. Should be here in a week. Was shopping for a compact LED for EDC, and couldn't quite make up my mind. Guess I will have the start to a Fenix collection.


----------



## Bullman

My last LED purchase was a Streamlight Stinger LED HP DS. Small enough to carry on my belt at work, yet big enough to tuck under my arm on traffic stops. Powerful enough that I just don't use my other lights anymore, the Ultrastinger rarely gets out of the car and I only take out the Malkoff modded 3D Maglight when I go on those "special" calls where a big flashlight is a bit more comforting to have in your hands.


----------



## HB021

New toys!


----------



## atxlight

Quark AA Regular - waiting for it to arrive from FedEx any moment! This will be my first non-Fenix LED. Debated between the Tactical and Regular and ended up going Regular due to the ability to cycle through modes without having to program them. With the Tactical I was concerned with being boxed into only two available modes without reprogramming. Also wanted a light that can tail stand. So Regular it is. 

But I digress...I wanted a 1xAA with moonlight mode! The Quark will bump my trusty LD10 as my new ADHC (Around Da' House Carry). LD10 will now live in my work bag.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'll bet you will find that Quark AA an EXCELLENT around the house light!

It just takes a few extra bumps to give good daylight light.


----------



## scheven_architect

a second sipik sk68 clone
why? because it's one of the most f***ing awesome lights


----------



## ltxi

Lighthound CR-1 Cree Q4. Threw it into a parts order because it was $15. Nice light.


----------



## dajab77

I am going to get the HDS Hi CRI as soon as it is available. Why: Because I really like HDS lights and I have three and room for one more.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A 3 pack of 1-aa flashlights with aspheric lens and "focusable" because they were marked down to a little bit over 2 bucks a light and I wanted to try them out.

If there was a REAL led in there they'd be pretty cool....


----------



## Tete

MiniX 123 is on the way from 4 Sevens. I got the Quark X AA2 a while ago and liked it a lot. I wanted something really small, but powerful and decided to try this one out...
It'll be my first 123...


----------



## WriteAway

I added a Fenix E05 R2 (_based on many favorable opinions of this light here_) to finish off a Home Depot Xmas gift card. Mine arrived with a near microscopic blemish above the serial number where dust must have gotten through or something. It's loaded with an Energizer Advanced lithium AAA and it's small and bright for my pocket carry needs!


----------



## Fireclaw18

Sunwayman V10R xml.

Very nice light that I've been EDCing that last couple months. Unfortunately, I just broke it today .

Before it broke the brightness control ring was excellent. At its lowest it was a very low low (dimmer than the lowest low on my Zebralights), and then would smoothly ramp to full brightness.

Unfortunately, today I accidentally put the the battery (IMR 16340) in backwards and then hit the power switch. The light didn't turn on, and I clicked the power off when I realized what had happened. The light couldn't have been in the on position for more than 2 seconds.

Sadly, 2 seconds of the battery in the wrong orientation was enough to break the light. It still works... but the tuning on the control ring is now all messed up. The lowest setting is now much dimmer than even the default lowest setting. I can't even tell its on unless I look directly into the led from short range in a completely dark room. As I turn the control ring towards high, the light continues to stay quite low. The first 2/3 of the ring now gradually bring it from barely visible at close range in a dark room to perhaps 10 lumens. Then about 2/3 of the way through the turn it turns almost instantly to max. Now it ramps from maybe 5% brightness to 100% over a just a couple millimeters of turn.

Technically, the light still works. It still runs at max brightness, and its lowest low is actually even dimmer than when it wasn't broken. But because the light no longer evenly ramps up it's extremely difficult to get just the right brightness setting. Never NEVER put in the battery the wrong way in this light. It might even be a good idea to install a plastic or foam washer to protect against incorrect battery installation.


----------



## NoFair

I've put a plastic ring around the contact in the head of my V10R AE and V10A. This prevents any damage from an improperly inserted battery. 

Just got a M20C Neutral T5 XM-L today. Great light and the Surefire C-series beamshaper fits perfectly.


----------



## thedeske

Xeno E03 (black and purple) for use around the shop and as an around town light in a tool kit I
use for installing cabinets and electronics. A 2.5 year old LD10 seems to get more use than any other
light. Something about the size fits my work routine. The idea of the same body size and more light
finally compelled me to try this interesting model. So far, so good. It has a long way to go before proving
itself in the durability department, but it's one hell of a step up with a 14500 cell.


----------



## MikeF

I just ordered a Surefire p2X Fury. It won't be the last light I purchase but at 500 Lumens on high it will be a decent upgrade from the Surefire LX2 I've been carrying since it was new. it should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Monocrom

My old Micro Touch trimmer finally gave up the ghost. Surprised it lasted this long.

Bought the "upgraded" Micro Touch Max trimmer. Wow! Yeah, it's bigger. But the construction quality is even crappier than that of the original. Plus, the longer head actually doesn't shave as close as the smaller original one used to. 

The new one though does incorporate a single LED in its construction. Very gimmicky. Output very Angry Blue. But the light does work.


----------



## kelmo

M6LT

Why? - I really don't know why...


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> M6LT
> 
> Why? - I really don't know why...



Who wouldn't want an LED version of such a classic? :thumbsup:


----------



## autobotguy

I recently bought an Olight i1 EOS as my EDC. Works perfect and is just the right size! Only thing that kinda bugs me is the green tint of the hot spot. My co-workers are amazed at the amount of light this little light emits. ^_^


----------



## onalandline

Sunwayman M10R based on the great reviews and sale price with free shipping.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Preon P0 from Foursevens. Nice small light with modes I think I would like a lot.


----------



## josean

I am currently waiting to receive a JetBeam BA20. I like the simple two mode interface, as well as the fact of using AA batteries.
I am also considering to buy a 4xAA light but I am still trying to decide which one to choose.


----------



## A10K

I bought a 2-pack of CE TECH "Tactical Style Flashlights" from Home Depot, on sale. I then promptly used a rotary tool to slice the reflector in half, removed the CREE XP-C emitter for use in other projects, and soldered two leads onto the 3xAAA holder to use in a reading light project. The other light of the pair is also lying around with a flat sheet of cardboard with a tiny hole in it for a head, to use as a flat testing surface for a veritable mass grave of mangled reflectors on my desk. The half-reflectors are going to a bike light project... as far as the last flashlight I've kept intact? 3 Romisen RV-235's for bike lighting... but that was months ago...


----------



## Nightman

4Sevens Mini AA
I needed a new EDC light and there aren't many to choose from when you need them to be small, bright, easy to use and most important: warm tinted. I think it's going to be perfect for EDC.


----------



## rockatansky

I broke open my piggy bank, cashed it all in and went crazy this week :eeksign::

4sevens Mini AA
I have been trying to decide between AAA and AA for EDC. Will see how this goes, if it's too big I might get an AAA, not sure what.

Crelant 7G5 Version 2
Hopefully throws as well as the first version, if not better. Will be used mainly for hunting and at work during winter when I get to play with water and sprinklers at 3 in the am. Depending on how it performs, I may mount it on a rifle as well.

Deerelight EZ900 XR-E R2 1SM pill + 18650 extender + a red filter; to upgrade my DBS V3 + 18650 extender + a red filter
Hoping to mount this to a rifle, will see how it performs when upgraded. It does pretty well now :naughty:.

2 Sky Ray hosts 
Will swap in some XM-L's from some 501b's for slightly better heatsinking and swap the 501B's down to something cooler and keep them as emergency lights in the ute and at home.

Not LED but I also got a 12v Lightforce handheld spotlight clone

Also bought a heap of batteries and GITD rings and buttons


----------



## gollum

I just ordered the ZL SC600
my most used light for edc is the SC60 and its perfect for my needs
but I'm hoping the ZL SC600 is not too big or heavy compared to the ZL SC60

I am tempted to get the TM11 but its not an edc light (for me)

I would like to see more lights like the ZL series especially the forward clicky and UI


----------



## AnAppleSnail

$13 Duramax with TIR from Auto Zone to play with GITD and optics. And man, it's pretty!


----------



## HotWire

I just ordered a Peak Vesuvius 10440 light. Small & bright. It will be an EDC when I get it.


----------



## write2dgray

Sunwayman V10R XML, looking forward to trying this UI. Maybe next a Zebralight? I'm kinda tired of tail adjustment switches.


----------



## dajab77

Just got a Zebralight SC31 220 Lm. Why? Because I like the brand and the size of this light.


----------



## mrlysle

I'm another that picked up a Preon PO. Nice little light. I have a DQG tiny in stainless, and I love it, so I thought the PO would be a nice addition to my AAA lights. Think I made a good choice.


----------



## tsask

Quark mini AA warm (wanted long running warm beam w/o LiON using NiMH rechargables instead.) LumaPower Trust I ( I really like my Trust II on 18650 so I wanted a 14500 version), Preon 2 R5 Blue head/yellow body/blue end cap (wanted an option for EDC not on belt, while wearing a sportcoat or suit jacket)
Sunawayman L10A (Ive wanted to try 'seahorse' type light for belt EDC and I wanted to own a Sunawayman for a while), Lighthound's AAA/10440 twisty (size, performance and renewed my interst in 10440 power)


----------



## Larbo

Received my ThruNite TN11 yesterday, I wanted a bright 18650 based pocket torch with lots of throw and after seeing a review and beams shots in the forums here I had to buy one.


----------



## BWX

Spark SL6-800CW 
-because 2nd 18650 light.


----------



## ltxi

Until Super Bowl halftime, a Fenix PD32. Then, instead of watching Madonna, I ordered a Solar Force LT2 host, another AW18650, and a Nailbender MC-E drop in.

Now, back to Tivo and football.


----------



## angelofwar

Well, not purchased, but traded...got an A2-YG heading my way. Wanted one of these for the longest time! Getting a Kroma Mil-Spec held me over for a bit, but now I'm glad to be getting a dedicated YG light!


----------



## AlphaZen

Got a little itchy with the trigger finger and made a few purchases yesterday.

I picked up a Thrunite T10, because I wanted something slim that runs on AA's and has the ability to start in high or low. With mode memory this little guy looks like a winner. I am thinking about milling a slot in the back end and putting a trit in there. With the firefly mode this could end up a versatile little light.

Also, I got it's little brother, the Thrunite Ti, because the price was right and I am a sucker for small AAA lights. Plus, I have really been wanting to try out it's UI, which I never got to try on the original Nitecore EZ's, but seems much better than twisting back and forth to switch modes. We'll see.

Then today, I picked up a Sunwayman V10R XM-L, because I really wanted to try it's rotary adjustment and it has received such high praise on CPF. When I saw LightJunction offering a 15% off coupon, I figured I would give it a try.

:shakehead ​


----------



## dam294

Quark 123 High CRI. Because I recently got a Preon 2 High CRI and loved the tint.


----------



## ViciousV

Just ordered a Quark 123 R5 (no clip) today. I've become aware of the importance of a low "low" and want a rear clicky with moonlight mode. I wish the clip was the other direction on the clipped version. I'm going to try and get Nitecore or EagleTac SST clip to mount to it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

SkyRay STL-V2. 62mm SMO head, 2 x 18650. = a nice Throw Daddy. Plus I wanted to hit 31 lights in my collection. Literally one for every day of the month. LOL. I'm going to try to not buy any new lights for a couple of months. Let's see how long that'll last...


----------



## BWX

ViciousV said:


> Just ordered a Quark 123 R5 (no clip) today. I've become aware of the importance of a low "low" and want a rear clicky with moonlight mode. I wish the clip was the other direction on the clipped version. I'm going to try and get Nitecore or EagleTac SST clip to mount to it.



I can reverse the clip direction on my aa quark.. Are you sure you can't do the same on the 123?


----------



## SaVaGe

Still waiting on my HDS ROTARY High CRI. Never had any high cri lights and wanted to try it. I know im gonna love it thats why i bought an HDS. I know they got the tint right so i wont be disappointed. First impression is everything. If i buy one from a so so company, i might not like the tint becase they are not as picky as HDS. Just my .02


----------



## collector rob

Received a Novatac Storm and a 120SO. I was inpressed with both lights. I know they are imports, but I thought they were a pretty good quality to value. Both were $40.00 each. Also ordered a SF 9P and 6P incan from LAPG. Once they are here I will order a couple of Malkoff dropins. The 9P will go on the AR, and the 6P will be another EDC.


----------



## ViciousV

BWX said:


> I can reverse the clip direction on my aa quark.. Are you sure you can't do the same on the 123?



I saw that on the AA version. It's stated on their website as non-removable. It's integral to the head I believe. It's ok, I don't mind a little "modifying".


----------



## Rhaspun

My last one was a Fenix TK41. I wanted a bigger flashlight. The size of this Fenix reminds me of the old 2D flashlights that were always around the house when I was a kid. Back then the most powerful one I had seen was 6volt light that my Dad kept around the house. I must say the Fenix TK41 is really one powerful light that uses regular batteries. Albeit a bunch of them. But I use eneloops so I'm not worried about throwing my money away on batteries and I'm conserving natural resources because they are rechargeable. I've seen comments about a green tint but I don't have it on mines. I very satisfied with this light.


----------



## BRW

Over Christmas my dogs got sprayed by a skunk not once but twice. I bought a Nebo redline which is a nice little light but all it did was open the flashlight door. I now have a Fenix TK60 which I use every night. And since more lumens the better I soon will have a TK70.


----------



## Scouter

Last LED light purchased: LED Lenser D14 Dive Torch http://www.ledlenser.com.au/2009/ENG/products/html_highperformance/html_Dserie/d14.php?id=d14

Why: I needed a very waterproof simple torch in bright colour to find at the bottom of my sailing bag.


----------



## D50boy

Last one I purchased was a 4Sevens MiniX123 for my brother. I was impressed by the one I bought for myself and I figured he would like one. His "go-to" Coleman brand flashlight light was LED, but lousy.


----------



## davyro

Just bought another HDS this time its the 200T Why? i love them,it should be with me by the weekend so i'll be playing with it to see the differences to my other HDS.happy days:devil:


----------



## Johnbeck180

I Will have the HDS 170 tomorrow. I have the 120. I know to the eye there's only a small difference, but it's comforting to know I have 170 lumens when I need it. I think I might get the hi CRI next.


----------



## a109drvr

4Sevens Maelstrom X7. Wanted a brighter light than my Nitecore D10 and Fenix PD30. Great light for walking the dog in the woods at night, with a reflective collar I can actually keep track of the mutt. Other than that it's in my bugout/emergency bag. I liked the idea of being able to set the mode by twisting the head instead of multiple clicks of the tail cap. Found it on Amazon for $35 below msrp.


----------



## diesel79

Malkoff MD2 with M61LL with a High/Low ring. I wanted long runtimes on an 18650 and a good all around light. 100 lumens on high, 3-5 on low.


----------



## davyro

davyro said:


> Just bought another HDS this time its the 200T Why? i love them,it should be with me by the weekend so I'll be playing with it to see the differences to my other HDS.happy days:devil:



It arrived & it was a great light but i had to sacrifice it so it was a catch & release.The reason it had to be sold was i ordered a McGizmo Haiku XP-G 6v & there's no way i could afford both of them in the same month
never mind the same weekend.I've received my e-mail from Don telling me it's been shipped.Now for the anxious wait...........talk about being excited.i'm worse than my kids at christmas.


----------



## arosner3

My last purchase was a Fenix E05. I wanted a cheap EDC light that fit in with my keys.


----------



## tsask

AAA/10440 XP-G R5 LED from Lighthound. could not beat the price ..... $20 it's really nice little light!


----------



## flashlight chronic

Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-2. I have enough XML lights and always wanted to try a light w/ a CREE MCE led. Saw it on sale at Lighthound for $55, so I bought it.


----------



## ViciousV

ViciousV said:


> Just ordered a Quark 123 R5 (no clip) today. I've become aware of the importance of a low "low" and want a rear clicky with moonlight mode. I wish the clip was the other direction on the clipped version. I'm going to try and get Nitecore or EagleTac SST clip to mount to it.




... and here it is...


----------



## 127.0.0.1

4 Sevens Brushed Titanium Quark Mini 123 with S3 bin Cree
...because it was NIB and for sale. now a pocket light

Novatac Storm Gold
...because it was Gold, hackable with the 250 hack, and one of the
better built ones [after they went to poor quality, but this Gold model wasn't poor quality,
this thing is mint, spotless reflector and LED, spotless throughout, ez to program...etc]

both are single CR123 I will toss in the vehicles as lights to have/bang around/last forever


----------



## leadsled9

I just purchased (arrived yesterday) a Spark ST6-500CW headlamp and a Surefire M6LT flashlight (hasn't arrived yet) due to advise gleened from this forum. I love the headlamp even though the 500 lumen rating is perhaps overstated. 

My Petzl Ultra 350 lumen headlamp is brighter than the Spark ST6-500CW.


----------



## Machinist Man

I just joined CPF. I have been on many times just to view. Ihave been a flashaholic all my life, just not always practicing.LOL! My lastlight purchase was a Nextorch K3 pen light for EDC. I had a Streamlight StylusPro for years that I liked a lot but I often needed something brighter. I found the TerraLUX Lightstar 80. It has a nice brightness to it but it is bulker with the bite grip and the pocket clip location leaves some of the light hanging outof your pocket. The search continued and I found the K3. I am very pleased with this light. It gives me everything I need with the three brightness levels 180,70, and 25 plus strobe. I am amazed how much light comes out of this small thing! It was the brightest pen light I could find. The most light out of the smallest size light kind of sucks me in! I am enjoying this sight but it is starting to help shrink my wallet. LOL!


----------



## jalcon

Just bought a fenix LD01 for my keychain light. I like it alot so far. The light is a twisty and is M - L - H output, in that order. If you switch to off, then back on within 2 seconds it goes to the next output. My only complaint is that it is more like < 1 second, IMO. Other than that great light.


----------



## wordwalker3

Hi to all,
Recently purchased an Ultrafire UF T50. I know, I know, but the switch was up front reminding me of a Zebea light, Cree XML-T6, infinately adjustable brightness when holding switch (high to low and back again), brightness level memory- for the next time you use it, two quick presses of the switch gives you rapid strobe at max brightness. Oh yeah, there is a magnet in the back end strong enough to hold it on the metal filing cabnet drawer in my office. Smooth reflector with good flood /throw ballance considering it is an XML in a small reflector...similar size as a solarforce L2P overall a nice little light. For 38 bucks how could I say no???


----------



## thedofuss

Just bought an olight sr90. I wanted a powerful spotlight, reliable, at a reasonable cost, for personal protection/night walks. I'm not a Prepper, per se, but try to be prepared for various contingencies. Would have bought a Polarion (probably among the best, from what I've read), but they sell for $1,000-2,000+---more than they are worth to me.


----------



## slimshaneee

I found a used HDS rotary and got it!
It is great


----------



## Tolip

I bought a brushed-titanium/black high-CRI Preon 2 a couple of weeks ago to use for work.
I was given a TK-35 for my birthday around the same time :naughty:


----------



## sonofjesse

I lost my Fenix P2D, which I really really enjoyed. Still can't figure out where I lost it. 

I have replaced it with a jetbeam RRT-0 OP XML version. Very nice light. Love the build quality and the box. I wised it came with a holster, but I got a fenix holster thats actually working pretty good now. I like this light a lot and think it will provide years of enjoyment, as long as I don't lose it lol.


----------



## Ualnosaj

...







___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## onalandline

Are you hoarding flashlights?


----------



## Ualnosaj

onalandline said:


> Are you hoarding flashlights?



Hi my name is Jay and I have a problem 


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Danielight

Danielight said:


> Just got a *Shining Beam I-mini XP-Q R4 NW*. Runs on one cr123, but also includes an extra tube which allows usage with one AA battery. Another feature is "Digital infinite brightness adjustment" allowing settings from 7 to 245 lumens. All-in-all, an impressive light. :thumbsup:


UPDATE: I sold the I-Mini to a friend, and just purchased an *EagleTac D25LC2 Mini* (R4/Neutral) ... coming in the mail today. This will be my first light that can use an 18650 (I ordered an EagleTac Panasonic 3100 to go with the light). BTW, if my wife has her way, this really will be my last light! :sigh:


----------



## ficklampa

Klarus Mi10, said to be the worlds brightest and smallest (running single AAA). Also had some "military grade"-mumbo jumbo written in the specs on the website. Returned it a few days later because I didn't like the fit and finish of it. Battery rattle and you had to unscrew the head way to far to turn it off. 

Sure it was bright and all, but I didn't feel satisfied with it for it's price. More happy with my Leatherman Monarch 200 which cost less than half the price.


----------



## Eciton

Just bought a Peak Eiger QTC -- both to try out the QTC material and because I'm currently obsessed with brass!

Before that it was an EagTac D25CM in Ti, which I bought because it was Ti and limited edition, but I'm not so keen on the squeal it makes on low mode, nor the grittiness of Ti threads 

And before that it was a Preon 0, which I got because it is the smallest AAA light you can buy.

Which takes my flashlight count up to about 10... I'm a developing flashaholic


----------



## Shadowww

Just purchased a Spark ST6-460NW. It'll be a birthday present to my dad (it's in late March), I bet he'll love it as he's a car mechanic and needs headlamp very often, currently he uses $5 3xAAA headlamp from "Walmart".


----------



## kwak

Klarus M1X6













Dereelight DBS V3 with Aspherical lens and 2S extension tube
















1x 18650











2 x 18650 Comparison pic






2 x 18650 Comparison pic


----------



## tjswarbrick

4sevens Black/Ti "black edition" Hi CRI Preon2:
1) I'm no friend of the twisty, but (since I have plenty of other lights) gifted my blue Preon2 clicker to a friend to go with his blue Preon1;
2) I much prefer neutral and Hi CRI to cool;
3) Since my HDS Hi CRI is due shortly, I may as well make my EDC Rotation Hi CRI (I'll save the Neutrals for my P60-size lights, and Cools for throwers and backups-to-the-backups);
4) The blue Preon2 is a little plain - hoping Ti head and tail will help it man-up, and match my Para2 and Edge a little better;
Picture it:




5) I just discovered Zodiac's Ti Preon clicky mod, and think it'll solve the niggling issues which enabled me to give my original Preon2 clicker away (no tailstand, and accidental activation);
6) Need something between cheap incans and super-bright fancy stuff to loan when my wife goes out walking with friends. They won't mind a cool, black & blue, twisty Preon2. 
7) Who among us doesn't need just one more light?


----------



## TyJo

Nice knife, that blue looks awesome, I have a Tenacious for now but plan on getting a Para2 eventually (and then I am going to try to stop with knifes and stick to lights). Back on topic... last light I got was a Zebralight SC600w. I got it because of the side switch, warm tint, awesome runtimes, and the UI. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dieselbeast

My last purchased a Fenix PD-31 for every day cary. I am a newb here but I think I made a good choice. I like the 18650 battery platform and I already had a few of them. I wear the PD-31 on my belt, mostly for work. I work all over and I do not know what the lighting conditions would be ahead of time. The PD-31 is very nice compaired to the lights my co-workers use. I am quite happy with this light for EDC.


----------



## AlphaZen

Dieselbeast said:


> My last purchased a Fenix PD-31 for every day cary. I am a newb here but I think I made a good choice. I like the 18650 battery platform and I already had a few of them. I wear the PD-31 on my belt, mostly for work. I work all over and I do not know what the lighting conditions would be ahead of time. The PD-31 is very nice compaired to the lights my co-workers use. I am quite happy with this light for EDC.


Sounds like a perfect choice. :welcome:


----------



## Erik Mejia

The last flashlight I purchased was a Fenix TK35. I thought it would make a good search light. Very bright and well priced. Before that purchase I got a Novatac SpecialOps.


----------



## HB021

Latest flashlights I bought are:

FenixTK21 U2 + AR102 remote pressure pad:





Balder SE-1 XM-L(to the right):





502B, Yezl T9, DRY all using XM-L:


----------



## CL01

A rechargeable light by Voodoo Tactical, mainly because of the price. It's the Thresher model, however, I'm sure it's a rebadged light, but I don't know by whom. It uses a single 18650 lithium battery & has 5 modes (High, med, low, strobe, & SOS). High's rated at 235 lumens (With great throw, BTW) for 3 hrs, med. is rated at 180 for 4 hrs, & low is rated at 80 for 20 hrs. It's not the smallest light at 6 3/4" (The head's 1 1/2" wide), but it's not bad & rechargeable W/O taking the battery out (Came with the battery & charger).


----------



## Ualnosaj

Fenix LD12, Xtar S1...







___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Napalm

Quick question: how do you guys know that it is the last one you buy?


----------



## AlphaZen

In this context, last = previous/most recent.


----------



## TEEJ

Hmmm, Just got a RRT-3 today.....waiting for dark as usual to go play.


----------



## af112566

malkoff hound dog xm-l w/a md4 body...nice!!!


----------



## CarpentryHero

I bought three PALights, out of curiosity  should arrive next week


----------



## HotWire

Zebralight SC600. I like the 18650 size/weight/power. It is an excellent light. Very low low, yard-filling high, useful medium. Unique UI.


----------



## Wildy

ZebraLight H51. Very useful, durable, compact. Also, a big plus is that it uses AA.
I plan on modding it w/a magnet, and possibly designing a custom clip or a headband, because the stock one is too bouncy.
But it's still great.


----------



## Tain

NiteCore T5

Great key chain light with reasonable output and nice floody beam


----------



## The_Driver

Peak Eiger 119 high-cri

I like my high-cri lights and wanted a smaller one for running at night. I don't have it on most of the time, just in my pocket, so I don't want a headlamp. 
I also find the QTC interesting and want to see what it's like.


----------



## AlphaZen

Tain said:


> NiteCore T5
> 
> Great key chain light with reasonable output and nice floody beam


Sharp looking light.


----------



## Tolip

Preon P0
I'm a sucker for glow-in-the-dark materials. As it turns out, it's just about the perfect keychain light.


----------



## luvbelly

My most recent order that has arrived included a Klarus XT11 and P1C. I ordered them because my previous order included the Klarus XT2C and P2A and I was very impressed with the build quality and performance of the lights. The U.I. on the XT line is nearly perfect for me and most certainly my current favorite. I have one pending order for the 4Sevens S12 which should arrive later this week. I picked up this light mostly out of curiosity. Of course it didn't hurt finding it on sale due to 4Sevens changing their logo. Getting 800 lumens out of such a small light....I am in. It will be my first 4Sevens light and a continuation of the learning process for me. It should be a nice addition to a beginners collection.


----------



## Changchung

I order a H600w, why? Because I need it like everybody else here need more lights... Hahaha 


SFMI4UT


----------



## LumensMaximus

SureFire M4, why not? I guess I'm thinking more power...


----------



## BigBluefish

SolarForce L2T/L2 lego with a LumensFactory 3 mode Hi-CRI drop in. Liked my first L2T and single mode LF Hi-CRI so much, I had to get another. 

Streamlight Twin Task 2D(!). I missed my TT 1L, and can make the exuse to my wife that this one runs on those common Duracell Alkalines you can get cheap anywhere, so it's a great "house light" for the next time the power goes out We'll see how that goes for a $25 light. (Maybe try it next on a Malkoff equipped 3C Mag....)


----------



## T45

A Surefire M3 Combatlight! Boo Yah Baby!.....but seriously, I have wanted one for about forever and found a "gently pre-owned" one for a really good price. I love this light! Now for the Malkoff LD10 LED drop in :naughty:


----------



## walterr839

Just added a Malkoff MD60 to my old M6. I really like that light but dislike the 20 runtimes with the MN21 and wanted to try something different. It going to take some getting used to


----------



## Camaroman_99

A Fenix PD30. From reading reviews and what I was looking for in a light.


----------



## SDM44

Picked up another Fenix LD01. I had one already, along with the E05 (slightly smaller), but the range or light on the LD01 and at around 80 lumens was really bright for my use as a keychain AAA light.


----------



## jamesmtl514

picked up a nichia 119 mule, I'm torn between it and my flupic neutral mule.


----------



## fl0t

4Sevens Quark Mini 123 High CRI on sale. Sweet deal!


----------



## Machinist Man

Olight M20S-X Warrior + A3 EOS Titanium key chain light. (Hunter set)


----------



## correspondent

Zebralight SC600 and I just ordered the new Sunwayman V10R T+. So now i'm a happy camper...for a while at least.


----------



## radar45

Hi, I just picked up a bargin on ebay. A SUREFIRE LX2 LUMAMAX DUAL OUTPUT LED FLASHLIGHT For AU$94.00 plus AU$6.00 postage here in Australia.


----------



## abvidledUK

Between 2007 & 2008 I bought lots of torches, and loads of batteries, as a newbie to CPF and torches !

I'm still using the torches, and only half way through my batteries !!


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a H51Fw from Zebralight. I need to buy my first headlamp since I'm going on a bushcraft course in April. I really like my ZL lights, but didn't like the idea of carrying them on the side of my head. I wanted a quality headlamp with multiple modes to bring on the course. I had the Petzl Tikka or something similar in my mind. After reading some recent topics I read about the love for the ZL headlamps. I also really liked the idea of a frosted lens, so I decided to buy this light and try it out.

Since I generally don't have a use for a headlamp, I also like the idea of being able to use it as an EDC light or clip it to other parts of my gear.


----------



## noch

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/4sevens.jpg/
Picked up a X10, Quark 123x2 XML, two minix NW, and a Preon2 Sat. High Cri... Loving the High CRI and neutral whites...might need to get some more.


----------



## LiteTheWay

SureFire UB3T Invictus. Because its probably the best and most innovative light around at present. And clearly - a successful in my view - attempt by Surefire to re-establish itself in front of the pack.


----------



## pc_light

A Zebralight SC50w+ (used) old model, to take the place of an even older 50w that was lost.

Despite having tried a couple of other AA form factor models, I find myself EDC'ing the ZL for the sideswitch, smalled size and 14550'ability of the light. Infinite adjustabilty would be nice but the exiting levels are quite adequate for most of my needs. Best of all it's a real battery vampire.

For a little while considered the SC51w or c but they don't safety take 14550 cells and the SC80w or c but considered the body a little large to carry (remined me of my old HDS EDC-60 which I didn't carry after a while because of size.)


----------



## SoCalDep

Last one I purchased that I actually have in my hand was a Sunwayman V10R XM-L. I wanted something to play around with a single 16340 and liked the idea of the rotating variable output ring. I've used it several times to round up chickens at night and as an EDC light. I'm very happy with it but from a tactical standpoint the ring can get moved inadvertently and it's not so easy to figure out what brightness it's at. I use it as a utility and usually turn it on at low and adjust from there.

Now...I do have a Fenix PD32 and Streamlight Microstream on order...


----------



## deckofficer

When I swapped out my Muncie M21 4 speed for a Tremec TKO 600 5 speed, I now had a modern transmission that has a reverse switch for back up lights. Years ago before LEDs, if I wanted extra bright back up lights, I had to wire a relay to save the switch in the tranny from high current. No need to now with LED, only 1.85 amp draw, plus I fabricated the light with a powerful magnet and coiled cord so it could double as a work light.


----------



## njet212

Bought a Sunway M11R Tan, actually i'm off from LED flashlight for awhile but when i saw it advertised on CPFMP can't hold the temptation. It's looks gorgeous but too bad beam profile is ringgy.


----------



## deeuubee

Brinkmann ArmorMax XP-G 18650 & 3C XM-L.
Because I need two more holes in my head 
Both are bright throwers though.


----------



## adios

I have a high CRI Quark MINI 123 on the way. 

Why? I was intrigued by what I read about the 4Sevens high CRI lights but they don't offer the high CRI heads with their "tactical" UI so I went for the cheap end of the lineup.


----------



## EZO

Quark MiniX 123 Neutral, because I've been wanting one and it was on sale at 4sevens at 25% off.

Zebralight SC51W, because it was there.


----------



## deeuubee

Brinkmann ArmorMax XP-G 18650 & 3C XM-L.
Because I need two more holes in my head 
Both are bright throwers though.


----------



## davyro

Just bought another HDS because i love them,its a second hand one but it's mint.I'm going to get the Led modded probably with an Hi-Cri Led
as i haven't got any Hi-Cri lights & i want to try one out to see if my eye's prefer the warmer tints.


----------



## gainground

Just bought a 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Hi CRI and Quark MiniX 123 Neutral. I've always wanted one of the tiny little buggers. Since they were on sale, now i've got two!


----------



## mbw_151

I just bought two neutral Quark 2AAs because they were on sale. Talk about impulse buying. At least this will allow me to move two cool wite lights to Marketplace.


----------



## buds224

x50 pack of these single AA flashlights, obviously cheapies based on the pricing (so not super-high quality by any means), but are adapted to recharge just about all mobile devices. Scored the lot for $68 shipped. Now these are flashlights I can lend out without any heartbreak if they ever get lost in the process. Tested 2 out of the bunch and both recharged my iPad and iPhone4s. Happy that I have enough to last a good while.


----------



## GTVi

Led Lenser, P3 for pocket and P7 for BOB, the quality of these are very good, and so far extremely reliable. However I'm not biased, I will be looking out for other makes soon enough.


----------



## Eneloops

I just bought a few Fenix lights. My first introduction was some examples from Maratac, which I've heard are re-branded something else. My excuse is - I needed more lumens! And more options.


----------



## Ishango

My girlfriend just ordered an Olight T20 for me. It was on sale for just €25 in a temp offer. I was looking for a second 2x123A light next to my favored P30, and when she saw this light she ordered it for me. I already own the T10 and T15 (some of the first lights I bought after I discovered about LED lights) and I've been very happy with their quality until now. I'm curious about what kind of light it is, since it just came along like this. After reading some reviews I think I'll like this light.


----------



## ltxi

An EagleTac P100C2 on sale several days ago just for the heck of it. Unless you count drop-ins....in which case two Malkoff M91s today because they just got them back in stock.


----------



## PCC

The last LED light that I purchased was a ThruNite T10. I bought it because it was going to replace two lights that I carried with me during the day: a Quark 123T set to low/high and a ThruNite Ti that is permanently set to FireFly mode. The T10 would give me all three light levels from those two lights in one light which also meant that I would not need to carry spare CR123a and AAA batteries with me. The only thing it lacked was a pocket clip. The problem is that I had barely had it for a week when my niece mentioned needing a light and I gave it to her. Time to get another one!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Groovy!







Why?
a) Henry keeps pushing back delivery of my Hi CRI Rotary
b) My blue L2P is to big to EDC
c) My "blue" E03 is too Purple to match my Para2






d) It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Matt7337

Just bought another Nitecore EX10, this time one with a tritium piston. I still class the D10 and EX10 as two of the best pocket sized (single cell) flashlights money can buy, and I've had multiple D10s for a while but only one EX10 until now. I keep one D10 diffused and one undiffused, and my only EX10 is diffused as well so the new one will remain undiffused.

I also bought a Malkoff powered Surefire G2 - It's got a Hi-CRI M61 and a SS tritium bezel installed which will make it the first HCRI flashlight that I've owned.

And finally I bought a new setup for my Dereelight DBS V3 - an aspheric head with an XR-E EZ900 R2 pill and an 18650 extension tube to drive it at 1.5 Amps. 

None of the above have made it this far yet, but I'm itching to get my hands on them!


----------



## al93535

Zebralight SC31W. I've read alot of good things about them. They seem to be tough, have an innovative UI and it has a neutral tint! I have a quark mini high cri and it's great, but no clip to edc. It also uses 16340's which I prefer.


----------



## Lite_me

Also an SC31w. I already had one, but cherish it so much I had to get another for a back-up. What an amazing little light.


----------



## weklund

Vin's Warm XML drop (Moonlight, Medium, High) installed in an FM 3P Clone body tube, SF Z44 w/ Oveready Brass bezel ring and Z41 cap w/ Zero Resistance Shorty Twisty Z41 Upgrade. Running on 1x18650 Redilast 3000 mAh. 
I bought all the parts and put them together because this sort of light can not be purchased complete over the counter.



















I also recently picked up a Sunwayman V10R XML because it is the best stock EDC out there IMHO. Outstanding UI only bested by the honorable Nitecore D10.


----------



## Matt7337

Really nice looking little 3P you've put together there Weklund! Would you mind linking me to where you bought the body tube and module? I might 'need' to get myself one of those in the future


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Zebralight SC-600.

I actually read a member's brief description of the light, to another member, along with its reputation and that was enough for me to seek one out and buy it a couple of hours later. I like it a lot.

Hey...I'm easy at times, what can I say?

Chris


----------



## Danielight

*Sunwayman V10A* ... runs on either AA or 14500, Low mode is very low, and High mode on 14500s is very high (over 400 lumens?).


----------



## Ragnar66

Jetbeam x 2 xml 50, xml rrt3. Sunwayman V10r ti+........


----------



## Fireclaw18

Jetbeam RRT-01 - small. Looks nice, infinitely variable, Bright, compact.

Before that it was a Spark SL5-190W - side switch, cool body styling, neutral tint.


----------



## SDM44

Just received the "96 lumen upgraded" ITP A3 light. With an alkaline AAA battery, the brightness is pretty much exactly the same as my LD01 on the high setting. The only main difference is that the LD01 has a more concentrated hot spot, and the A3 has more spill. The LD01 is also more cool white looking and the A3 is more natural white looking (the E05 next to all of those is really blue looking). Waiting for some new 10440 batteries to show up in the mail later this week, so I can test them out in the upgraded A3 and LD01 .

Really, the only 2 things I don't like about the A3 are the threads on the cap (turning the head to turn on the light takes very little effort, whereas the Fenix lights are more stiff... I like that better), and that the hole for keyring is too small to put anything larger through it. I'm afraid that if I drill it larger, I might make it too weak or cut right through it. 



I also have Sunwayman V10R is in the mail right now with a RCR123 waiting to go into it


----------



## palmettoinspect

The first light I bought was a Olight m21x. I love it. I use it everyday for home inspections and it works great. I just ordered a zebralight sc600 after reading all the reviews on here and I like the position of the switch and the fact you have so many level options. I will be mounting the M21 on my mossberg tactical 22 rail once the zebralight comes in. I really need to get off this site my wife is starting to think I have a problem.


----------



## skyfire

these 3.... cause i have a sickness


----------



## weklund

Matt7337 said:


> Really nice looking little 3P you've put together there Weklund! Would you mind linking me to where you bought the body tube and module? I might 'need' to get myself one of those in the future





*Drop-in is from Vinh who has many flavors to chose from. I preferred a warm XML for this EDC. You can contact Wayne Here:

*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Sale-Thread-NEW-PILL-AND-REFLECTOR-AVAILABLE

*Body can be had from WonderLite here: 
*
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...s-in-6-Sizes-**Part-2**&p=2671085#post2671085

*Bezel and switch can be purchased from Oveready.com or possibly picked up at CPF Marketplace. 

I really like this set up. Very reliable, versitile and utilitarian. Good Luck with your quest.


**



*​


----------



## buds224

Different selection here in Japan. I've been hesitant to buy lights at our local stores, but I don't have any AAA lights. I decided to start with these since they were only 980yen each. The one on the left has momentary on and forward click. The one on the right is a twist. Both only have 1 mode. Sorry, I don't read Japanese, so I don't know the details.








The one on the right also came with documentation that had this url on it: www.saint-gentleman.co.jp

Just thought it might be of some interest.


----------



## Ishango

I'm on a shopping spree this month  I'm going on a bushcraft course later this month and bought full new gear as a gift to myself (including sleeping bag [mine was old], sleeping mat, daypack, buff, et cetera).

I also bought a Petzl Tikka 2 Plus (70 lumen version) yesterday. My first headlamp. I already ordered the ZL H51Fw, but the track & trace doesn't work and I hope it still gets here in time. In the meantime I wanted a backup headlamp for the H51Fw, or a temp replacement if it doesn't get here in time. I've been looking into Petzl products for a while, so I decided to get this one.


----------



## Cerealand

Just purchased a HDS Hi-CRI clicky. I settled on waiting until the end of the year to be able to get a HDS light. I hear and read many great reviews about it. A member posted that a dealer had them in stock. I rushed to get one. They're out of stock as of this morning.


----------



## lionflyer

Some 3 pack at costco. CREE emitter powered by 3aa cells. Machined and anodized with Hi and low plus strobe settings. All for 20 bucks. I also have 2 surefire p6s and a 365nm ultrafire for scorpion hunting.


----------



## whateatsrabbits

I cant wait for my hds hi cri clickey to arrive. So to hold me over I just placed my order for a peak el capitan aluminum neutral narrow optic pocket body. I want to have a backup that takes AA and I'm really curious about peak lights. Bob from rmsk was really helpful, and says he going to test the 14500s and charger in the light. Hows that for service.


----------



## lphomiej

lionflyer said:


> Some 3 pack at costco. CREE emitter powered by 3aa cells. Machined and anodized with Hi and low plus strobe settings. All for 20 bucks. I also have 2 surefire p6s and a 365nm ultrafire for scorpion hunting.



How do you like your 365nm Ultrafire? Which one is it? I've only seen a couple on dealextreme @ 380 and 395nm. I'm looking to find a nice, high power 365nm light.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Jetbeam RRT-01.

Nice EDC light. Smaller and brighter than a Sunwayman V10R. Better interface than a V10R and holds a larger IMR battery than a V10R.


----------



## NM08SRT8

Double post. Please delete.


----------



## NM08SRT8

Thrunite TN11 ordered today for a delivery this week I hope. I have a nice AW 3100mAH 18650 ready to occupy the battery compartment.


Sent from my LTE 64GB iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Animalmother

JetBeam PA40! 
I missed it so much I reordered it. 
It's good for my Coastal Fortifications explorations.


----------



## needle

Holy hell. 63 pages of replies.
I feel like the kid who showed up to go hunting with his bb gun and everyone else has real guns.

The last light I bought was a Mini Maglite LED flashlight 'cause I was at chinamart [no offense to china] and thought it would be a cool upgrade to my incandescent Mini-mag which has served me well for 10 years.
Guess what, it sucks.
Nothing against the great granddads of the "modern" flashlight, but my first one never worked right, took it back and exchanged it for another, and the new one acts up all the time.

It's supposed to have 4 Selectable Modes: High Power, Low Power (25%), Blink Mode - Blinks approx. once a sec. & SOS...........
They never work. It's unbelievably temperamental. 
Wish I wouldn't have bought it. I like my regular Mini-mag better.


----------



## roadkill1109

This list will just keep going and going and going, in fact it should be made static here at the top of the list of topics! haha 

My last purchase was the Crelant 7G5 V2. Which was basically influenced by all the happy owners here in the forum so I just had to own my own! Now i'm a happy Crelant 7G5 v2 owner as well. Thanks CPF!


----------



## CFL Bulbs

8-LED camping lantern, with a flashing emergency red. Brighter than just about everything else I have in the house. Or car.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

PT Remix Pro headlight (100 lumen version). Wanted a headlight for my Mt. Whitney hike this year. Needed to be lightweight, efficient, bright, use the same batteries as my Steripen Adventurer, and have a good beam pattern. So far, seems like a great light. Right now I'll be using it on other hikes up until the trip. I don't carry a headlight into the backcountry unless it has a good track record first. Reliability/Durability means everything when you're depending on something.


----------



## CaNo

needle said:


> Holy hell. 63 pages of replies.
> I feel like the kid who showed up to go hunting with his bb gun and everyone else has real guns.


Yes... we have created a MONSTER!!! Muahahaha!!! :devil:


roadkill1109 said:


> This list will just keep going and going and going, in fact it should be made static here at the top of the list of topics! haha


I agree Chief! :thumbsup: I am surprised they haven't yet! :shrug:

Look at the statistics... not only does this thread have almost 90,000 views, but we are narrowing in on 2,000 replies! That's some pretty crazy stuff!


----------



## Rokron

I just ordered the Sumwayman V11R. It will be here on 4/10. Why? I've got the V10R's so why not.


----------



## Machinist Man

I recently purchased two iTP A3 EOS, upgraded version, 1 AAA lights. The reason, for a long time I EDC a Streamlight Stylus Pro. I liked the light very much for its size and tail clicky switch but many times it was just not bright enough. I found a thread on CPF where people had done conversions to some various AAA lights with the A3 EOS head. So the mild flashaholic that I am, I had to try it myself! A small amount of lathe work to the Stylus Pro body’s and two hybrid lights were born. Man! That makes a nice little light! With two AAAs instead of one pushing the A3 head there is no complaints that the light isn’t bright enough anymore and you have three brightness levels to choose from to suit your needs. I have been using this light for over a month now every day. It has been working flawlessly. It has become my favorite EDC light and I have a spare tucked away.:naughty:


----------



## LiteTheWay

SureFire UB3T - because its probably the coolest light around.


----------



## Tete

4sevens MiniX123 with the neutral-white led. Had the regular MiniX already and wanted to get this one too for comparison...
My only neutral one so far... Really does make things look different!:huh:


----------



## Echo63

Just bought a Silva Siju headlamp
2x 5mm leds and 2x CR2032
35grams, 16 lumens and "48 hours" burntime
It does have a very nice UI too - press for 1 sec to turn on, press for one sec to turn off
Quick press to step high low flash

There is also a little storage bag as part of the strap

Its going in my jacket pocket for when i need both hands free


----------



## mamun1024

McGizmo Haiku XPG.... because I got tired of waiting for HDS rotary and was curious about what all the buzz about McGizmo was.


----------



## Gimmeabreak

Just got my new Solarfore L2 host. Sadly, this one's not a keeper.


----------



## tandem

Two more Malkoff modules for my bored SureFire lights, a M61NLL and M61NLLL from Oveready. My single output M61 light bought a few years ago remains my most used light of all but sometimes it's just too darn bright for work close in, plus a more neutral tone and great staying power of these low output lights attracts me, as Kestrel said, like a moth to a flame.

You've come full circle in the flashlight world when you start buying low output lights. I guess I've arrived.


----------



## rewdee

weklund said:


> Vin's Warm XML drop (Moonlight, Medium, High) installed in an FM 3P Clone body tube, SF Z44 w/ Oveready Brass bezel ring and Z41 cap w/ Zero Resistance Shorty Twisty Z41 Upgrade. Running on 1x18650 Redilast 3000 mAh.
> I bought all the parts and put them together because this sort of light can not be purchased complete over the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently picked up a Sunwayman V10R XML because it is the best stock EDC out there IMHO. Outstanding UI only bested by the honorable Nitecore D10.



Just wondering how u fit a 18650 in a FM 3P. I thought 3P fits 18350? Its so short i want one


----------



## walterr839

I was just (birthday) gifted a Fenix TK70 from my son. He just wanted something high powered and outrageous. He was looking at the Olight S & R series but thought their pricing was 
on the steep side. 

Believe the this light fits the bill.

I have just starting to play with it and noticed a big improvement with NiMh over alkalizes. Now I hear Fenix has developed a battery pack for it. 
As my son said' "it's the gift that keeps on giving"


----------



## rcdoma

Klarus P1A to replace the Energizer Ultimate Lithium 1AA Flashlight (ELMCL11L), which was chewing rapidly through the alkaline batteries that I was feeding it  I'm still looking as the Energizer has a much better throw.


----------



## nicocarrre

After hours and days of searching these forums and reading all of the post and learning SO much about flashlights and what many of the members here have said, I've settled on the Klarus XT-11 I have yet to receive it; however, by the way people talk about it, I can't wait!!!


----------



## dbare

I really like my Zebralight SC60w but decided to try the SC600w since it is more powerful and has the same UI which is just excellent. I thought about it for a significant period of time (at least significant in the flashaholic sense). The 600w arrived yesterday and I must say the light is quite impressive. I'm not sure it will replace the SC60 as my favorite, however. The 600 is more powerful and has a deeper and more pressure resistant switch which is likely to prevent accidental turn-on's. That being said, I think the SC60 will still be my main EDC, primarily because of its smaller size. The 600 is a little chunky in the pocket and to me, the added pressure required to activate the switch makes it a little more cumbersome to operate. The clip is also more secure on the SC60 -screwed on vs clip-on.

They are great lights, however and I am pleased to have both. :thumbsup:


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

My last purchase was a TK70.
Why? Because it is a D cell monster.


----------



## lj3x

The last purchase I made is a Fenix TK15. I bought it because I didnt have one and really wanted this one.


----------



## JB3

4sevens Qmini 123 ... It's size and power means, for me, that it always goes into my pocket and hence get used.


----------



## Xacto

Sunwayman M20C T5 Neutral as a selfmade birthday present. Wanted to order something in my prefered shop and after a long, inner debate, I decided for this light and not the Fenix TK70 (hoping they will release a new version with a mode-changing side switch). I wanted something in the lower price range since I had other plans for additional presents. 

Although the light is not bad, I will not add it to my EDC rotation. Although the tailstand tailcap is nice, I realized that I prefer an easier access to the button like I have on my EDC Surefires. The UI of the M20C is okay, the brightness settings are great. I use the 2 and 35 lumen settings a lot (light has become my around the house night light). Unfortunately I managed to destroy the o-ring on the tailcap when I removed the grip ring (because it is pretty loose and I wanted to try the light without it). Now I have to search for a replacement since I do not want to ruin the second replacement they added in the box.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BWX

Spark ST6-500CW - nice powerful 18650 head lamp.. with 3 new *Xtar 3100mAh batts. Also got two High CRI Preon 2, Satin Titanium "Black Edition" Green Packaging.. Wanted to check out the high CRI LED.. Pretty cool, er... not cool really.. pretty warm.


----------



## spc smith

needle,

You have entered the matrix of flashlight knowledge. Partake of all the knowledge of FLASHLIGHTS lol. I will give you my first recommendation of a light: Olight i1 EOS.


----------



## weeesss

Just ordered a Lenslight Mini Ti after getting a plain Mini. Need something small and bright for searching cells.


----------



## BWX

needle said:


> Holy hell. 63 pages of replies.
> I feel like the kid who showed up to go hunting with his bb gun and everyone else has real guns.
> 
> The last light I bought was a Mini Maglite LED flashlight 'cause I was at chinamart [no offense to china] and thought it would be a cool upgrade to my incandescent Mini-mag which has served me well for 10 years.
> Guess what, it sucks.
> Nothing against the great granddads of the "modern" flashlight, but my first one never worked right, took it back and exchanged it for another, and the new one acts up all the time.
> 
> It's supposed to have 4 Selectable Modes: High Power, Low Power (25%), Blink Mode - Blinks approx. once a sec. & SOS...........
> They never work. It's unbelievably temperamental.
> Wish I wouldn't have bought it. I like my regular Mini-mag better.



Quark "X" AA² and some eneloop AA batts.

Ooo... it's on sale.
http://goinggear.com/4sevens-quark-x-aa-cree-xm-l-led-flashlight.html Maybe I should get one.. hmmm...


----------



## LightWalker

spc smith said:


> needle,
> 
> You have entered the matrix of flashlight knowledge. Partake of all the knowledge of FLASHLIGHTS lol. I will give you my first recommendation of a light: Olight i1 EOS.



Agent Smith?


----------



## ^Gurthang

Just ordered another SP-6 Seraph and a pair of L2T Solarforce hosts plus another LF HiCRI drop-in. Also have parts for new Nichia 219 drop-ins from Craig in the pipe.


----------



## PilotBart

Just ordered a Preon 2 High CRI. Why? That's easy, I don't have one.


----------



## Z-Tab

I ordered a Jetbeam TCR1. My favorite light UI is the control ring only used on the Surefire T1A, the TCR1 has the same UI, in titanium, with an XM-L... I had to give it a shot.


----------



## spc smith

LightWalker,

Nah just a spec 4. and Daddy=) and master of kiddies! =)


----------



## e1sbaer

I ordered a jetbeam rrt-01. This will replace the Lumapower incendio as edc. The incendio already is very light (a must for me) and a lot of output but not a good UI. The rrt-01 with rotary control will solve that.


----------



## edpmis02

Quark AA^2 Turbo. 

1) I did not have one
2) It was $48
3) I wanted a compact light with some throw
4) I have a collection of Quark R2, XPG Neutral, High CRI, and an XML. all low voltage heads in either tactical or regular interfaces 
5) I have a mix and match set of Quark battery tubes, and a few Li-ION batteries that can be swapped out with various lithium primaries or NiMh
6) Few tactical interface lights seem to have a 25'ish lumen mode. most have either a low mode under 10 or start over 50 lumens). 
7) Hate getting "blinky" modes when cycle between low and high


----------



## tsask

EagleTac D25A Clicky XML, Neutral. Thanks to the excellent help I received when I called PTS and spoke to Mike.


----------



## weklund

*My Mac's Customs EDC SST-50 Al Neutral 2.8 18350*









*After owning most of the EDC flavors that Mac has to offer, I keep coming back to the Al SST-50 Neutral. I find that 2.8 is well suited for me especially with the ability to utilize the 18350 IMR battery. This setup offers extended runtime with high output and the most efficent heat sinking of the bunch. I prefer the floody artifact free beam profile of the SST-50 over the throw of the XM-L. I am not paranoid about EDC carrying of the Al as the light can be easily tuned up with 3M cloth to remove any scratches and nerfs which are inevitable. The clip is a must for me as I am not a belt holster guy and I love the positive Ti clip Mac has designed. *

​


----------



## tsask

WOW! that is a most impressive EDC. Would that 18350 IMR (Orange body?) be the same size as a 18650 LiON?


----------



## davyro

Since i sold my TN11 i didn't have what you'd call a thrower in my collection so i bought a Dereelight CL1H T with an XM L neutral white,i also bought an extension & a DBS T head with an XR E & smooth reflector so i can lego the CL1H T into a DBS T
now i have my thrower & a very good light that puts out 700 lumen,next thing to buy is the aspheric head.I'm really loving these Dereelight mix & match lights & the quality is very good.


----------



## FlatlandBusa

What? Jet Beam M2S

Why? I need a thrower that had better battery life than my cheap rechargable spot light.

So far I have not been disapointed.


----------



## weklund

tsask said:


> WOW! that is a most impressive EDC. Would that 18350 IMR (Orange body?) be the same size as a 18650 LiON?




*The 18350 is half the length of the 18650. About the same length as a 16340 or CR123. *


----------



## BWX

Just ordered an Xtar S1 production version.

Because TK-45, Spark SL6 800CW and O-Light i6 Paladin are my brightest flashlights.. not any more!


----------



## run4jc

Jetbeam TCR1. Because I just received one and really wanted a backup!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

Klarus XT2C. Want a light, that always start on High, and can do strobe in-stand from off.


----------



## Z-Tab

run4jc said:


> Jetbeam TCR1. Because I just received one and really wanted a backup!
> 
> :thumbsup:



I considered doing the same. I am very happy with my TCR1. 

I just bought a second Lenslight Mini to go with my Lenslight Mini Ti. These lights are incredible. It's too bad the company's name sounds so much like LED Lenser, I think that keeps people away from them.


----------



## MrBenchmark

Surefire P2X-B Fury. Purchased because it was just a bit over $100, and that is an irresitable price for such an awesomely useful light. It is attached to my hiking bag now.


----------



## Larbo

Received my Jetbeam TCR1 two days ago, the reason.... Couldn't help myself.


----------



## thaugen

HDS 170 Golden Dragon - because of the amazing throw in such a nice package.
HDS 120 Golden Dragon - because I got impatient waiting for a 170 to become available...
Malkoff MD2 (hi/low) M61 Nichia 219 High CRI - because I've always wanted to try a Nichia emitter and love the rock solid MD2 Host.
HDS High CRI Rotary - to teach me patience...


----------



## don.gwapo

Nitecore TM11. A compact, bright and throwy/floody light. And it's a great deal.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I just got through pulling the lever on a Zebralight SC600 about 5 minutes ago, from goinggear, so I wont receive it til later this week probably. Hope I like it, because I did a LOT of reading before buying an 18650 light, and I had first decided on the Lumapower D-Mini EX-2, but couldnt get any real reviews of it, cause it seems almost nobody owns one. Then on the only youtube video showing its beam, which was in German, you could see some very obvious rings and lines in the beam, so I just decided to skip it and go with the SC600, which is probably about the most powerful single 18650 light out there, and about the smallest too!


----------



## ironhorse

Just ordered a Jetbeam RRT-01. 

Why? On high doses of prednisone and couldn't sleep the other night. Got up grabbed iPhone. On CPF. Started reading about it. Read all posts about it and the titanium model. Two days later I couldn't resist anymore. The insane low and no clicky switch pushed me over the edge.


----------



## tandem

^^ ditto a few comments up ^^ Ordered a Malkoff MD2 (hi/low) M61 Nichia 219 High CRI and a MD3 body and MD2 head. Great to see Malkoff and Illumination Supply making these available.

Why? The XP-G Malkoff M61 is my most often used light; I want to see if the Nichia version can or will displace it. Sure looks good but proof will be in the shining.

As for the MD2, somehow I've managed to avoid buying one so far, even though a twist for high/low, rear tail clap momentary clicky (without mode change) is my perfect bar none multi-level light setup. All that and I needed another couple of hosts.


----------



## MarNav1

Picked up an extra SureFire L1 10/65. Wanted an extra before they get too scarce. Just something about them, cant explain it.


----------



## Q8iGunner

don.gwapo said:


> Nitecore TM11. A compact, bright and throwy/floody light. And it's a great deal.



Same as here


----------



## Plug

I got two Fenix E01 as a gift for my parents. Just a little light to put on their keychain.


----------



## LostCove NC

Zebralight H501 nw. I had to get one before they discontinued it. Those 5A tints are getting harder to find....


----------



## Ishango

Oh my, this is a bad month for my wallet  I just got some overtime paid and I wanted to buy myself and my girlfriend something nice because I worked late continuously the last couple weeks. Got her several nice gifts and ordered a Sunwayman V10R R5 for myself. I've had this one on my wish list for a while now and am interested to get my first flashlight with a magnetic control ring. I was tempted to buy the HDS Rotary (I really like my HDS Clicky), but I wanted to get a Sunwayman too, because I've read such great reviews on it. I'd better go get some duct tape to fix that leak in my wallet


----------



## AZPops

Surefire LumaMax LX2 to compliment my HDS Rotary, ... and to lighten my belt (when rotating my Malkoff HD XM-L) when I feel the need to do so!

Now that I have (or found) the lights I need, ..... the FIRE SALE begins! ... LOL


----------



## kdhope1

I recieved my TCR 1 a few days ago,I wanted a Ti light and it is my first rotary variable light.My tax refund was almost exactly the value of the light ..so it only made sense to buy it!
It will be my edc light outside of work and compliment aaa keychain light I carry and use constantly.


----------



## välineurheilija

I ordered a Surefire 6p original incan because i found one on a Finnish webshop and it was also very affordable IMO.I paid 39€ i have a surefire led dropin and a dx r5 dropin for it


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

I bought a Balder SE-2. It's well-made, has a simple and intuitive interface and puts out lots of light at a very affordable price point.


----------



## Alex07

SolarForce L2T with SS Bezel and Pocket Clip (removed the combat grip and replaced with plain spacers). Why? Compatible with SureFire, and just for fun.


----------



## smw1138

Zebralight H51Fr. I'm a keen star-gazer so hoping the red LED will help preserve night vision. I love the AA Zebralights - great brightness for a small form factor and (when you get used to it) nice UI.


----------



## BWX

Crelant 7G5 V2 because I wanted a 2x18650 single XM-L thrower for my collection, plus will make waiting for Xtar S1 a little easier. Damn slow postage.


----------



## kramer5150

HD2010 and MXDL turbohead, well made XML throw designs. Not too big and easy to coat pocket carry. I'll probably mod them with 8x7135 drivers... but I am no hurry they are well made and serviceable tools in stock form. The MXDL is a low current design, only drawing ~2.15A from a single cell. It has replaced my 6P-Malkoff M60 as my night-jog cigar carry light.


----------



## LGT

A brass peak Eiger QTC medium. I just love the SS and brass Peak lights. This one will be added to my non qtc eiger and el capitan, and my stainless steel qtc el capitan and rainier.


----------



## ozzywalker

The last led light I purchased was itp a1 eos for 19 Euros with 6 Euros shipment... I bought this flashlight because I like the idea to have a small flashlight on my keys that is lightweight and much powerful.
Really great flashlight...the only bad thing, was the o ring. When I turn it on, it was a little stiff...then I place a small amount of some lubricant grease with a toothpick on the o ring and works just fine...Cr123 batteries are great! A tiny giant..


----------



## kramer5150

TR-J12...
2000+ moderate-cool running lumens for $55 shipped.


----------



## BWX

Eagletac D25LC2.. My new EDC. Great little light! (it's the XM-L U2 740 lumen 18650 one)- there are lot's of battery/emitter combos in the D25 line.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR95 UT.


----------



## run4jc

Sunwayman V10R+ Ti with AA extender. Why? Because I love the 2 aluminum V10R and the 1 V11R that I recently bought. Awesome little lights. Nice tint for XMLs. And darn bright with an RCR. Clicky and rotary with almost 500 lumen on tap.


----------



## Adobo

Hi All! 

My first post!

Im quite new to this LED thing. Ive been using maglites for as long as I can remember and maglites being maglites, they never die!
Until recently as my last Solitaire was lost and my big 5 D cell was submerged with old faulty tread. I had to buy a new light.

Then I found this site. Now im waiting for my order of a Fenix LD01, Zebralight SC51FW and a Jetbeam PA40 to arrive.

photos when it arrives


----------



## Kevinkw1

Peak eiger 2 x aa with nichia 219! Because I heard so much about how nice the colour rendition is with a neutral tint! I'm very impressed btw!


----------



## Lou Minescence

My latest light - Zebralight SC600w. Arrived today.

Why- Peer pressure from CPF. There have been so many posts recommending this light I had to get one and try it. Besides that, I like the neutral XML emitter, 100mm length, 18650 battery specs. I also try to choose a light that is different in some way from other lights in my collection. The zebralight interface is unique.


----------



## Up All Night

Eagletac D25LC2, took it's first spin in my shirt pocket today. Forgot it was in there, I'm really liking this torch and what's not to like. Small, bright, 123's & 18650's and white tint.
When I go downstairs at night for a snack I hit that button and say to myself "Great Googly Moogly"! Guess I like it!


----------



## BWX

Great Googly Moogly indeed!


----------



## Johnbeck180

Is that a Frank Zappa reference?


----------



## Blackbeard

Johnbeck180 said:


> Is that a Frank Zappa reference?



Might be Howlin Wolf


----------



## Blackbeard

Adobo said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My first post!
> 
> Im quite new to this LED thing. Ive been using maglites for as long as I can remember and maglites being maglites, they never die!
> Until recently as my last Solitaire was lost and my big 5 D cell was submerged with old faulty tread. I had to buy a new light.
> 
> Then I found this site. Now im waiting for my order of a Fenix LD01, Zebralight SC51FW and a Jetbeam PA40 to arrive.
> 
> photos when it arrives



Dont forget the photo of you kicking yourself in the butt for waiting so long on LED's


----------



## Up All Night

Mr.Zappa was indeed my first exposure to that term! I have to confess to not being a fervent follower of his music but several of my friends would play it often. It actually became a catchphrase for us anytime something unexpected occured.
I hadn't thought about it in years and then out of the blue I see a tv spot in which a groundskeeper is painting the end zone at a Chiefs game. One of the players
comes over and says "great job, but who are the chefs?" He had forgotten the "i", he then utters "Great Googly Moogly!" I laughed my hoop off!


----------



## bullinchinashop

Shining Beam Blaze. Basically just because I've been wanting one for almost a year and I figured I'd better grab one before he ran out again.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a Eagletac M3C4 (3 x XP-E R2) today. It was on sale and although a slightly older M3C4 light the output is still very interesting to me. I usually EDC something smaller, but wanted at least one other larger light in case I need it one day (or just for fun  ). Currently my only decent larger light is an Olight M30 Triton. This would also be my first Eagletac, a brand I've had my eyes on for a while after reading many great reviews.


----------



## TweakMDS

Ishango said:


> I ordered a Eagletac M3C4 (3 x XP-E R2) today. It was on sale and although a slightly older M3C4 light the output is still very interesting to me. I usually EDC something smaller, but wanted at least one other larger light in case I need it one day (or just for fun  ). Currently my only decent larger light is an Olight M30 Triton. This would also be my first Eagletac, a brand I've had my eyes on for a while after reading many great reviews.



I was very close to getting that, seemed like a great deal from knivesandtools  I only wussed out because I'd also need to get a charger and I think that particular model might have been too bulky and overkill for my purposes. Hope they come out with some sort of XM-L U2 with a single 18650 + charger and two batteries deal soon...

I got my Fenix E11 from them a two weeks ago (first "real" flashlight). Keeping a close eye on the daily offer since they have great deals.


----------



## Ishango

TweakMDS said:


> I was very close to getting that, seemed like a great deal from knivesandtools  I only wussed out because I'd also need to get a charger and I think that particular model might have been too bulky and overkill for my purposes. Hope they come out with some sort of XM-L U2 with a single 18650 + charger and two batteries deal soon...
> 
> I got my Fenix E11 from them a two weeks ago (first "real" flashlight). Keeping a close eye on the daily offer since they have great deals.



Yup, knivesandtools alright. I just couldn't resist not buying it as a fathers' day present for myself  They frequently have great deals and have a nice collection of available lights. The E11 is a nice light to start with.


----------



## NCF8710

JetBeam RRT-01 - A very compact powerful light with variable output. It perfectly suits my needs.


----------



## dajab77

I guess I should have skipped this one. Now I'm thinking about getting a new light since its been over a few months since I got my Zebralight H31 CRC123 220lm. I got it because I like the size and it makes for a easy carry.


----------



## Flight_Deck

ThruNite TN30 and TN31, because for their size, they really are the new flood and throw king, respectively.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Solarforce host and Nicha 219 p60 drop in. 
I wanted to she what all the fuss was about with the new 219. I haven't been disappointed! Its a great beam and superb tint.


----------



## jk037

Trustfire 3T6. Because it was £30 including a set of 18650s, charger and postage - effectively a "starter kit" for high-powered lithium torches.

Have to keep an eye on battery voltages as the included 18650s are the dreaded blue Ultrafires, with no protective circuit, and the charger is the standard "dumb" item that gives an open-circuit voltage of 4.26V (on a calibrated Fluke 289) - i.e. has potential to slightly overcharge the battery. 

But it all seems to work well and the 3T6 is phenomenally powerful for such a cheap and relatively compact torch!


----------



## bstrickler

Just got my ThruNite Ti in the mail, and my Malkoff M61. They are both excellent!


----------



## ABTOMAT

SF UB3T's in the mail. I've loved my original U2 since I got it, and this thing's basically a massive, super-bright U2 so I couldn't pass up an OK deal on a used one.


----------



## loquutis79

Last recieved was my Eagletac D25LC2 XM-L. Wow, what a tiny little package of huge amounts of light. For sure my new EDC.

In the mail [come on Battery Junction] will be the Thrunite TN31. I was in the market for a serious thrower, and this is what I came up with via the threads here.

Plus I really like the looks of this light and the ring function looks cool. I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## edpmis02

Neutral Quark X 123^2 during the 15% off fathers day sale. Makes a nice quick way to light a room for a few minutes. Can adjust the brightness as needed and its running off Li-Ion.


----------



## utlgoa

Led Lenser X7R
- its a new design
- rechargeable with outlet or USB cord
- regulated
- multiple settings
- great warranty

More than just an LED with an Orange Peel Reflector.


----------



## Wolf359

3 x LD25's 1 x E11 this week

LD25's where upgrade to the fenix E21's currently in the family BOB's and the E11 is a trial before i buy more for the family as EDC lights. 

moving away from r/cr123 and 18650 to AA based lights for primary AAA for backups.


----------



## xOUTLAWx

klarus xt1c, trustfire 3t6, led lenser p3, solarforce L2T


----------



## Force Attuned

I only just purchased 3 x flashlights after not buying any for around 3 years or so.

Around 2 years ago I lost my Surefire E1L, I reckon my 1 year old at the time threw it in the bin, never to see it again.

Although I had a 1 x CR123 cell Surefire E1B, I always wanted to replace the E1L at some stage as it was my fave light.

Being in law enforcement, I wanted to upgrade my Malkoff enhanced Maglite also as a spotter.

Anyway, I have on the way 3 x lights :

1. Jetbeam PC10 (to replace the E1L)
2. Jetbeam RRT15 w/extender (primarily for going away use)
3. Jetbeam BC40 (as a spotter)

Have a charger and 8 x 18650's on the way to run the BC40 and RRT15 w/extender.

Shame the E1L costs so much otherwise I would have purchased a new one. Got a good deal on the RRT15 for under US$100 including delivery to Australia.

Can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## jaycyu

6x 18650 3100mah AW batts
5x solar L2P
5x infrared drop-in

Night photography


----------



## hoss1968

The last light I bought was a quark x 123x2. I use a quark x AA2 head on a single AA tube with a 14500 battery or a Fenix pd32 as my EDC light. Well I always grab the quark because I find myself needing the moonlight mode at night so I bought the quark x 123x2 to replace the Fenix.


----------



## BLUE LED

Skyray King because I wanted a compact wall of light.


----------



## Ishango

I finally saw the new Maglite Pro available here. So I ordered the Maglite Pro to see for myself if this iconic light has really made an improvement this time. I was looking at the Pro+, but the price here is too steep for now (I'll just wait for it to go on sale someday). I've had a MiniMag for well over 15 years and although I now own and use better lights I still like the Maglites because of the good memories.


----------



## Xacto

Jetbeam BC-20 - nice light with nice output and beam profile for those events when you do not want to EDC one of the more expensive lights.
Surefire E2DL. Always wondered why it seems to be one of the most often quoted, pocketable Surefire lights on CPF. Now I know, even though the bezel teeth are sharper then those on other Surefire lights.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Bafanafa

The Maratac AAA Rev2. I love EDCing AAA lights and although they're not the nicest lights on the market, I feel they get the job done when I need them too. I'm gonna wait a little bit to see what the LED manufacturers come up with in terms of power and efficiency before getting a higher-end light...that's my thought today anyway.


----------



## Danielight

*Olight i3 EOS* (black). I wanted another AAA light to be used as an EDC.


----------



## HotWire

Thrunight TN31. I bought it because of it throw and the control ring. Very easy to carry, use, and control.


----------



## allyourblood

Danielight said:


> *Olight i3 EOS* (black). I wanted another AAA light to be used as an EDC.



Ooh, congrats! I bet you're gonna love it. I've been carrying one for the better part of a year and it's excellent. Such a great value and the brightness and battery life are both really high for the form factor.


For me, it's the Sipik SK68 (or a clone; not sure). I wanted a really inexpensive, bang-for-the-buck cheapy light for leaving on my nightstand and this seems like a great choice. If it last even 6 months to a year I'll be happy. Mostly I just want something cheap to goof around with.


----------



## kelmo

2 E2Ls with KL1 head because I got a smoke'n deal that included a yellow G2!


----------



## aliendogstar

The last led light that I purchased was a Quark Mini X.


----------



## palembee

terralux 220 lightstar - a nice cheap AA handylight, surprisingly bright


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude

The Terralux 220 is a very nice light for the price. I bought one on sale some time ago not expecting much and was very pleasantly surprised when I received it.

My most recent was a used Delghi Iris. I've always liked the way it looks and the quality is top-notch.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

2x 18650 3100mah AW batts
New Pila Charger

Prometheus Alpha BL - Because of the reviews on here, and Jason is so good to deal with, answered any and all questions I had before purchase
Sunwayman V10R Ti+ - To sit next to my shinny new Alpha and look pretty


----------



## sipndzl

Fenix TK41 

Jetbeam PA10 

I needed to add some power to my small line up.


----------



## Cerealand

Not exactly an entire flashlight, but I just purchased an new M31W. Didn't need it, but I just couldn't pass up the clearance price.


----------



## bodhran

The Apex 5T6. The design initialy caught my eye but after putting this light through it's paces, i.e. camping and at work, I'm very happy with it. Slipping your hand through the handle makes for a comfortable, secure grip. The base provides a stable tail stand. It's not driven too hard which I like but still bright enough for my needs and then some. H/M/L, with memory and no flashing modes which I could do without. I have an number of lights both high end and budget. I don't let price or brand influence my decisions. This light is well worth the money and if something happened to it I would not hesitate buying another.


----------



## spydie fanatic

Klarus Xt11, iTP A3 EOS XP-G R5 upgraded model, fenix lD20 


I bought the Klarus because my maelstrom G5 crapped out after being dropped too many times at work; I had bought it right when the 2nd version came out and carried it ever since up until 3 weeks ago. The G5 was tough, but dropping it too many times (literally way too many) caused it to start flickering and only the max mode would work. Instead of having it fixed, I just bought a new light. My final decision came down to the maestrom x7 and xt11. I use the light for a tactical purpose/work.

I bought the iTP aaa because it was on sale at $19 and it was too good a deal for a mulit-mode general purpose light.

The fenix I bought because I had the prior L2D model. I had beat the crap out of that L2D and it still works to this day. The toughness of that light made me buy the LD20 as my x2 AA general purpose light.


----------



## PhotonSuperposition

My first LED light was a Lightwave 2000 I got for my father way back in 2001. It uses tiny 3mm (?) white diodes and was barely brighter than a penlight, though I still like the diffuse glow it gives off. I say it is my first one, because I got it back a few years later when Dad took one of my Peak Pacific lights, which rides in his pocket (and through the washing machine in that pocket) to this day.


----------



## borealis

PhotonSuperposition said:


> My first LED light was a Lightwave 2000 I got for my father way back in 2001. It uses tiny 3mm (?) white diodes and was barely brighter than a penlight, though I still like the diffuse glow it gives off. I say it is my first one, because I got it back a few years later when Dad took one of my Peak Pacific lights, which rides in his pocket (and through the washing machine in that pocket) to this day.


Did you mean to post in this thread instead? Oh wait, you did...


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Cree 5xR2 drop-in for a D-cell maglite. I ordered it because I found my OLD 2D maglite and it's obviously worthless in it's current state. Also my current brightest light is only a little over 200 linens and this one "claims" to be 1200 (I'm expecting more like 800-900).

I've already ground down the mag head so the drop-in fits, spent some time today grinding down the drop-in so the lens cover screw on completely. Then it's just soldering a few already and firing her up!

Can't wait to have a new brightest flashlight!


----------



## loutsopo

Two armyteck predator r4 neutral .I forgot the other lights at this time.


----------



## buds224

Nitecore SENS AA and CR123 models. Glad I did too. The CR123 model was for me and has become my new EDC. It's changed my perspective of what I thought I needed in an EDC. Small enough to bite down and hold to free up my hands, the active brightness control is actually nice during my evening walks and I barely know it's there in my right side pocket. Plenty of lumens for x1 CR123 batt. Tailstand is not a problem, and the lowest setting is low enough to read a book to the kids for bedtime.

The AA is for my wife that is stationed on a Navy boat. She does alot of maintenance inspections, so I will get her opinion on it in a few weeks. I've given her the AA model since it's readily available onboard ship unlike CR123s. She already has my LD20 which I gave her last year, the Nitecore will be a test of practicality in military service. I will ask her at the end of her next deployment which one she preferred to use. She already favors the Nitecore since it is small enough for her pocket without having to holster a light to her uniform (which is not regulation).


----------



## run4jc

Spy 007 Neutral XPG. Why? Because the prior purchase was a stone washed gunner grip Spy 007 cool white XPG, and everyone needs a backup for their favorite light...

:devil:


----------



## pbmagnet

My last purchase was a Shining Beam Blaze. It resides in the console of my truck. What can I say? I couldn't pass it up for the price!


----------



## Vortus

ET T20 C2 MKII UV drop in for looking at rocks, minerals and gems.


----------



## rshadd

Jetbeam RRTO-XML. Needed/Wanted a new EDC. I'm a newbie, so I hope I made a good choice.


----------



## bushmattster

Eagletac D25A clicky Titanium. Wanted smaller EDC and to get my first Ti light.


----------



## gariputo87

Just ordered the Surefire P2X Fury. Looking forward to 500 lumens. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Recounter

Last light I got was a Sipek-sk68:







Fits nicely in my pocket, runs on just 1 AA, and I love the adjustable aspheric lens! It adjusts from providing good up-close work light in a good area to a distance light that I think is quite bright for its size.


----------



## ironhorse

BDS 200 Rotary.
why? If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.
My 120 clicky needed a big brother. And they they just received a shipment and they are hard to find.


----------



## Bakercountyboy

Just ordered a Fenix E01 to replace my crappy Maglite solitaire.


----------



## kj2

Fenix E40. mostly for fun  -and plastic handle is nice in cold weather.


----------



## ltxi

Two more Fenix PD32s. Because they're outstanding general purpose compact lights.


----------



## wjv

A TerraLux LightStar 80 that I'm still waiting for.

I'm looking for a good EDC light. I really don't think the TerraLux 80 will be what I want as it's about 2X too long. . But for $20 I thought I'd give it a try. What I'd really like is something that runs on a single AAA, that is short and thin and has a simple UI. Maybe ~100l on high and 20l on low. No strobe, SOS, Morse, semaphore or smoke signal options are required. . .


I sort of see a TerraLux LightStar 100, an iTP C9 or a JetBeam BA10 in my future. I already have the iTP C8 and the JetBeam BA20 and love them.


----------



## Launch Mini

Lummi Wee T1 Rainbow anodized for my daughter. Just too damn cool not to buy it and she needs one for her keychain for university.
Received an on her keys already.


----------



## Xacto

Received a Jetbeam BA20 which will be a birthday present for a non-flashaholic friend (hence the AA-version) and a second BC10 so that I can carry my first issue more often. Tomorrow I expect another Fenix E05 which I intend to use as a around the house light together with a Fenix clip for AAA lights. 


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## markr6

Photon II...yeah big spender at $7.72! But I can't have anything larger on my keychain that already has the rediculously large Jeep Grand Cherokee WK key plus all the other junk.


----------



## kj2

Olight SR51. Just couldn't resist  -will look good next to my SR95UT


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a Fenix TK15 and a 18650 battery for it today. Just wanted a light with a size between the size of my PD30 and Eagletac M3C4 with a nice bright output and I wanted to have a nice tactical light for a change.


----------



## kiak

Recently ordered Fenix LD12 for EDC. It will be substitute for iTP EOS A3 Ti, and Klarus XT11 for heavy duty needs.


----------



## sidecross

Eagletac G25C2 is my newest purchase because I had nothing with that many lumens in such a small light.


----------



## Zeruel

Ordered a Peak Eiger SS (Neutral White) and a El Capitan (Neutral White).
Been wanting to order more Peak lights but never get around to it, now that their website is user-friendlier, resistance is futile.


----------



## jimmyt1977

Thrunite tn30 wanted another 3xml heavy hitter


----------



## kwalker

LD41 because of the reviews and anticipation from pre-release press. I like the UI and the expected great build quality from Fenix. Already have a PA40 so now I have very similar lights. Time will tell which one I'll instinctively reach for more often.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Snagged a Thrunite Ti Firefly from lightjunction.com last night. 

The price was perfect ($21 shipped.),and it'll make a nice backup light.(don't intend to make it a EDC light,as I already own a titanium Preon 2.)


----------



## kengps

Sunwayman T60CS. I've had 50+ lights, and I've had throwers up to 121,000 Lux. I've found that 27,000-28,000 lux is the amount of throw I like best, with any extra lumen going to a larger hot-spot. 27,000 is great to about 225 meters in my testing. Need binoculars for anything farther than that anyway. I love the hot-spot size of a Surefire D26 reflector with an 800 Lumen, 2.8 Amp, Cree XM-L, that makes about 9000 lux in throw. So now along comes this light with triple 800 lumen, 9000 lux heads giving a total of 27,000 lux!!! AWSOME!! I can't wait for it to arrive. Will this be my perfect light?? I hope so. Only took 50 or so to get there. ?

Update: It is Awesome as I thought. A bit heavy in the hand, but what do you expect with 3 18650's to get the endurance with 3 LED's, and the necessary Heat-sink mass. They claim 2100 Lumen, but Selfbuilt's test showed 2400. Basically this light is identical in throw/output to a Nailbender XM-L drop-in for a Surefire, times 3. I have found the D26 with an XML to be the ultimate 100 Meter light. Now combine that spot size with the 27,000 lux of a thrower.....So I think at last I have the perfect 4 light collection.... T60CS, Surefire C2 XML, Zebralight H31, and a 121,000 lux Aspheric for throw.


----------



## Bakercountyboy

Just ordered a klarus xt1c from goinggear.com


----------



## bwall85

Just ordered the new malkoff wildcat :twothumbs


----------



## beyondfan

Just order C8T6 from ebay.


----------



## bushmattster

McGizmo Haiku XM-L 2xAA pak. I wanted to try a high end light after some disappointment lately from the middle of the road chinese lights. Besides, who in their right mind wouldn't want a Haiku!


Edited to say: I amend my statement, I refuse to buy any more chinese made flashlights.


----------



## ficklampa

I ordered a pair of nite ize LED upgrades for Maglite 2D to see how they perform, since the incan pretty much sucks...


----------



## Jerrycobra

shiningbeam blaze, i wanted a smaller light that would be easier to carry around compared to the bc40, plus it was on clearance for 30bucks shipped, i look forward to edc the light, even though its large for edc


----------



## gsr

I bought another Surefire E1B, because I have cone to the conclusion that it is a fantastic combination of size, power, and flexibility for EDC.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I bought the Thrunite TN30 because I wanted a super-bright light that I can use for lighting up larger outdoor areas, etc. Problem is, I've had it since Saturday, so I've had 3 night to check it out, but its just too bright to mess with at night on the cul de sac we live on. We have too many trees close together in back, so I cant get a good idea how good it throws there, and it front, there are houses all around, so I dont want to hit the side of anyone's house with 2700 Lumens after dark, because they all have windows on the sides of their homes, and it would probably p*ss someone off. 

So I will have to take a drive out to the country to the check it out properly. I cant do it here.


----------



## luciferous

Thrunite Scorpion V2 with turbo head. At the time of release it seemed to be the one of the best performing 18650s around. been very happy with it


----------



## BLUE LED

I purchased a Sunwayman T40CS U2 version and a Rofis TR51. I wanted some new toys for the next CPF meet at Tulleys farm. I mean some highly scientific illumination equipment.


----------



## junkyardrules

I just took delivery of a Fenix LD41 after my streamlight 4AA yellow polymer light finally died after 8 years of faithful service. Not sure I'm sold on the metal body yet...


----------



## Renko

A Romisen RC T602. I wanted to try a light using an 18650 cell that was inexpensive and pretty bright. Well it hit the mark on both counts. Up to now my brightest thrower is a Maglight 3D with a Malkoff drop in. 
Somewhat new to this hobby but lots of fun :thumbsup:


----------



## MarceloAbath

Fenix ​​E21 - price and quality, I enjoyed the flashlight! I thought even better than my NiteCore D20!


Jetbeam BA10 - this is still on the way! has not arrived yet ...


----------



## AZPops

It's been a while, but I placed an order for another V10r XM-L T6. However, this one is also for a good friend! I'm hoping the online store will be able to verify the tint prior to shipping!


----------



## Search

gsr said:


> I bought another Surefire E1B, because I have cone to the conclusion that it is a fantastic combination of size, power, and flexibility for EDC.



I can only agree. I dubbed mine the greatest EDC of all time. Mine looked like absolute crap before it was finally lost (by a girlfriend). It was so beat up it looks pitiful. But it worked as if it was brand new.


My last purchase was a Surefire M4 and M6LT. The M4 is getting an LED tower soon.

Don't really have to explain why on those two  but the M6 was bought primarily for when I'm trail riding at night. Getting stuck in the mud in the middle of no where sucks when you have no light.


----------



## Oztorchfreak

JohnnyBravo said:


> Yesterday I ordered an Olight i1. I like the form factor and length, only 63.5 mm long or so. Super compact EDC. Almost all of my lights are clickies. Only my Surefire 9p has that twisty tailcap deal. I thought I'd explore a twisty head. I'm waiting to hear from Olight if a RC123 is okay to use in this.



*OLight will say NO* but even *SELFBUILT* in his revised testing has used *RCR123s* in the* I1 *and the *lumens jumped from about 260 up to around 440, but he had the warning about not running it on HIGH for too long.
*Here is the link to his tests on them.*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326146-Olight-i1-amp-i3-Review-%281xCR123A-1xAAA%29-RUNTIMES-VIDEOS-BEAMSHOTS-and-more!
**
There are other threads on CPF that specifically talk about this subject and they all had no problems with RCR123s. 
*
I have been using *RCR123s* in both my *Olight I1* Stainless Steel one and the black Aluminium one* without problems for over 8 months.*

You just have to *minimise* the *time* you have it on *HIGH* because *the head will get hotter than normal* but the driver in it can take the power alright.

I use *MEDIUM* mostly and then when I want the big boost I run it on *High for around five minutes* and then let it *cool down* by going back to *MEDIUM or LOW.*



*CHEERS*


----------



## twl

I bought a N-Light B10 "Atomic Bomb" off the CPF MP a while back, and it turned out to be a screaming nice little light.
A little heavy, but it's stainless steel.
Very bright, and throws pretty good for a little bugger.

The one thing about it that concerns me a little bit is that it ONLY accepts unprotected Li-Ion 16340.
Protected ones are too big and won't fit.
And the automatic cut-off voltage is 3v to protect the battery from over-discharge, so primary CR123 won't work.
So, it's a VERY specific requirement for batteries, and the unprotected ones aren't as easy to find nowadays as they used to be.

But other than that, it really is a cool little light.
Basically a copy of a Jil Lite, except it is a little longer and takes 16340 cell.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I just got my new Spark SL5-210CW. Why did I buy it you ask? Come on now, do we really need a reason, and is there _really_ a good reason at this point anyway? Did I_ really_ need another light? No....


----------



## ray777

last purchase was 2 weeks ago, Fenix E05.


----------



## may90

* i got ultraFire c2 cree Q5 LED 2-mode flashlight The size, the bright, well made poduct, that i´m using at work everyday, trust in the quality of product! I have 4 flashlight that hardly works, and that is the best! A wonderful flashlight for this price tag. Very bright beam projection and long battery runtime for two CR123A. Very good and solid construction for its flashlight body.
*

* ​*


----------



## roadkill1109

Last I bought was a SWM C20C because I want a smallish 18650-based EDC that wasnt as expensive as the ZL SC600.


----------



## ZRXBILL

The SWM V11R because I wanted a small powerhouse, 500 lumes, and I wanted to try out a variable light.


----------



## walterr839

just ordered Saabusters moded TN31


----------



## sqchram

ZRXBILL said:


> The SWM V11R because I wanted a small powerhouse, 500 lumes, and I wanted to try out a variable light.



I've been looking at that light, but think I'll wait because...

My Liteflux LF2XT switch broke so I ordered an HDS Hi CRI Rotary.

I'm using a 4 Sevens Mini 123 on RCR123 which is getting me by. Anybody know the lumen output of the original cool white on RCRs?


----------



## Oztorchfreak

I just bought a great little light.

It is the Sunwayman V10R Ti Titanium Limited Edition flashlight.

It is Titanium all over and has the magnetic control ring at your fingertips to go from 1 lumen up to 500 lumens very smoothly without seeing any steps in light output.

I have always wanted a variable small pocket sized light that can run on CR123s or RCR123s.

I run mine on RCR123s to save on battery costs as I have plenty of good quality rechargeable batteries.

I have plenty of small Olights and Klarus stuff but this is just a piece of artwork when you look at it and feel it performing so smoothly in your hand.

It has no disco modes which most of the time are useless modes.

I just love it and it comes with a kit of extra allen screws to remove the pocket clip if needed and the allen key plus a specially impregnated cleaning cloth to get rid of any smaller scratches from the Titanium body.

It also comes with a rubber button switch in case you do not like the metal one.

I immediately changed mine to the black rubber switch which easily screws out with a needle nosed plier as the metal switch feels like a metal to metal grinding feeling.

No wonder they included the rubber switch as I don't know who would like the metal switch except maybe if they prefer the look of the metal one.



*CHEERS*


----------



## zeedeegood

Well, haven't quite pulled the trigger yet, got the flashlights in the shopping cart online but have been reading as much as I can on this forum to make a well formed decision. My 4cell maglite bit the dust, leaky batteries and stopped working. I think I'm close to getting a Fenix E21 v2 170 bundled with the batteries and also a E01 for the keychain. If I do it, it will definately be the best quality lights I've ever purchased.


----------



## hkusp.40

Picked up a Streamlight ProTac 2AAA today. This will be my on-duty backup light. I bought it because it packs a punch in such a small package. I can stick this in my uniform shirt pocket and not have to waste any real estate on my duty belt.


----------



## Dubois

I got a nice anniversary present (it was on my wants list) - a Niwalker NWK550N3 with a filter and diffuser set. I want to use it on my boat, where I think it's sturdiness might come in handy.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Last light purchased was a high CRI HDS Rotary.

Why? Well, for one thing, it's an HDS Rotary, which is like the best flashlight ever made. Add high CRI and it becomes just about perfect.


----------



## kj2

Fenix E35 and E25. Got the E35 in now- really nice light, throws good for it's size. And it takes my 69,5mm 18650  
E25, well yeah, I already have the E20 and E21, so this I had to get too


----------



## reppans

Eagletac D25A Ti Clicky... actually a few (need some gifts). Good looking light, AA, about as small as you're going to get on a clicky.... and moonlight :thumbsup:.


----------



## Coherent Light

Sunwayman V11R with the AP-05 AA extender. Wanted an AA light that would take 14500 batteries. Also wanted to try a variable output controlled light. Liked that fact that it could take two different types of batteries sizes and chemistries.

My first Sunwayman, _love_ the variable light output. The low is lower than my ZL H31w and the Quark AA2 with the prism and diffuser installed. Nice! The control ring is easy to turn with one hand and is silky smooth. Was planing on using 14500's, but the RCR123 are the same 750mAh. Took off the AA extender and will EDC with RCR123's. Smaller is better. So far love the light. If no problems occur in the next few weeks, will get another.


----------



## bwall85

New Malkoff Wildcat


----------



## Raybo

This.................http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-mentor-sx-kit-xml-cw.html.


----------



## bill1

Archon D10u... and it leaked on the first dive... boo


----------



## str8edge

FourSevens Quark Tactical QT2L-X. I liked the slim shape for easier pocket carry and the 300+ lumen. I only wish it had more than 2 settings available at a time.


----------



## RoBeacon

JETBeam RRT01, it is the only light in its size i have seen that puts out 500 lums on one battery oh and the infinitaley variable ring and other sexiness like titanium clip, and stainless steel bezel mmmm...


----------



## HotWire

I just purchased a high cri triple from Oveready. Wonderful light. Low, medium, high. I also just bored my P60 surefire and put another Oveready triple in it (single output). SureFire z59 clicky (sometimes I use the z41). Just playing in the sandbox!


----------



## TORCH_BOY

I last puchased a Nalbender dropin and a Solarforce Host.
This Won't be my last purchase, 
Waiting to see what Wayne from elektrolumens creates next.


----------



## mvyrmnd

TORCH_BOY said:


> I last puchased a Nalbender dropin and a Solarforce Host.
> This Won't be my last purchase,
> Waiting to see what Wayne from elektrolumens creates next.



I loved your ST90 much I just bought one!


----------



## BigTriangle

I received my Sunwayman T60CS from HK Equipment this week, I wanted a floody light with 2000 lm on turbo, long run time on low with a short body.

Great customer service from HK Equipment


----------



## cancow

I never intended to buy any Jetbeam because there was always something I seemed to like a bt more. But now with all the close out sales I have a PD40, rrt21 and a PA10. I love the PD 40 so far but have not received the others yet.


----------



## HBlight

New Fenix PD22 with side switch. Since I am living in Brazil now, I have to budget my purchases on less than USD 50,00 to avoid paying import taxes. So it was agood option. 

I liked the flashlight for been single CR123A and kind of bright for the small pack.


----------



## T45

Just bought a Malkoff M61LL. Need one more to fill the last Surefire 6P that I have.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Armytek Predator XPG2. Black finish.
Customizable modes and good throw in a medium size caught my attention. So far I am excited about the appearance and quality of this light and the beam.
I worried the cool white would be too harsh on lower modes. No problem. The brightness is very adjustable to what I want. 
The down side of the light is reading the directions and trying to program it. Hundreds of words to follow. I ended using the illustrated chart another CPF member put together to learn how to program the light. Much better than the directions that came with the light. 
The light comes preprogrammed with a nice selection of modes ready to go. You don't have to mess with programming unless you want to. I just had to ! 😃

Armytek should give the guy on CPF a free flashlight for permission to include his directions with the Predator.


----------



## ohio72

A new Olight S 10 Baton. I wanted something very small and lightweight for EDC and this light fits that bill. It has a very simple UI that doesn't take to long to learn. And for working inside of a plastic injection press the magnet feature in tail cap comes quite handy.


----------



## jerry999

A Thrunite Catapult V3 & a pair of AW 18650 3100mAh. Arrived yesterday. What a beautiful piece of kit ! Build quality is first rate, truly superb. Beam is quite awesome, to be honest. Clean and so powerful.


----------



## Jerrycobra

xeno e03 and some ICR cells, in 14500 and 18650


----------



## walterr839

Saablusters TN31

just waiting for delivery


----------



## Oztorchfreak

walterr839 said:


> *Saablusters TN31*
> 
> just waiting for delivery




*+1*


*I am like a little kid waiting for XMAS DAY!!*




*CHEERS*


----------



## Mojo Rider

Klarus XT11... wanted the best and brightest that was still small enough to fit in my shorts pocket when I'm backpacking and camping. 
Last night was our first night together and she's everything I expected and more...I think I will name her Klarice.


----------



## NCF8710

An iTP A3 EOS Upgraded Version to replace an Inova coin cell light which kept turning itself on and draining its batteries. I put an Energizer Ultimate Lithium cell in and I was pleasantly surprised by its performance. This one is a keeper and has taken up permanent residence on my key ring.


----------



## PCC

Jetbeam PA40 - why? Because I don't have any 4AA lights and this one was on sale.

Jetbeam RRT-2 (I haven't paid for this one, yet - still trying to figure out if I want to keep it or not) - because it was on sale.


----------



## Timothybil

I just picked up a Streamlight SuperTac X. I was jonesing for a light saber, and WOOT had it for 49.95 + 5 shipping. So far I really like it. The UI is a little quirky - you have to double or triple tap VERY fast to switch modes, but I'm getting the hang of it. So far I have verified a 200 yd throw, but that is fighting streetlights, etc. I plan on running out into the dark countryside and seeing what it will really do. What was surprising was the 50 lumen low mode did over 75 yds fighting a couple of streetlights! Gotta really love that deep dish reflector. More results to follow.


----------



## think2x

Threw a Preon P0 in my cart while ordering emitters. Why, you can never have enough keychain lights and the reflector-less head got me, Imma sucker for floody lights.


----------



## JackTorch

I bought a Zebralight SC600 to use an an EDC. I bought it because it has the forward button and lots of modes. I havn't been disappointed. I use it every day. It greatly outperforms the AA MiniMag I was using before. I don't need two hands to turn the SC600 on!

I hope there are lots more forward button lights coming as it is the most convenient style for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Light Mage

Last one was quark 123x2 pro reason, wanted the moonlight mode as to not wake the wife in the middle of the night.


----------



## Devildude

The last one I ordered was the STL-V6 from Saabluster after seeing the beamshots could not resist. This only after ordering the TN31, throw is King. Hopefully my bank account will forgive me, but the two lights together come to about the same price as the Invictus and both should be better.


----------



## FREI

McGizmo Mule. Don´t need it but must have


----------



## RAM2

Fenix E35- I wanted a small 18650 light which could throw a narrow beam as a left pocket complement to the Zebra SC600.


----------



## xd45hurricane

Klarus xt11.. waiting on batteries to charge ..

Next will be a sunwayman T20cs.


----------



## bushmattster

Ordered another Quark mini 123. My wife took mine and won't give it back.


----------



## AirmanX

I just got the Fenix TK15 in the mail today, and the Maelstrom X7 two days ago. I have the flashlight fever BAD. I probably buy 4-5 every month.... not the cheapos, either. I really like the TK15 and X7. The UI on the TK15 is much better, and it has a very nice white beam, but it doesn't have the flood or throw, or output, as the X7. I now have 25 "high-quality" flashlights in my collection. I am doomed if I continue at this pace...


----------



## crawdad62

I went Ti. I bought a 4Sevens Mini 123 Ti and really like the size but I'm a clicky guy so I ordered a Eagle Tac D25C Ti clicky. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## dark star

I just got a 4sevens mini AA with the gen2 LED's, wow seems noticably brighter then my s2 LED ( with the green tint which i learned to sorta love since it was so bright ). Gonna carry this with me always, now have to give away my gen1 LED's to my friends.


----------



## wjv

Thrunite T1 (3l-60l) x 2
Sunwayman R01A

Wanted some EDC light with a LONG battery life.


----------



## Mike81

Niteye EYE30.

I already got a Trustfire TR-1600 but i think that it's just too long to carry conveniently.
I also have a Fenix TK11, but there's not just enough power for dark Northern Europe. 

It was hard to find that EYE30 from from Finland. They don't have a vendor/importer here...
I found it from some German stores, but they didn't have any in stock.

Finally i purchased it from goingear.com.


----------



## hermosabeach

I picked up a 3 pack of the 200 Lumen TechLite from Costco....

I made a small mod by opening the tailcap and cutting off about 1/2 of the tab that sticks into the switch.... I found that the lights would die from accidentally turning on. Now you need to press with your fingertip to get them to turn on....

My surefires eat CR123's and while working a DUI checkpoint, I ot to search 30 vehicles..... I was teased about the COSTCO light as it goes from Low - High - Strobe and it seems that many recognized the lights as the COSTCO techlite brand....

But I used the light from 9 PM- 3 AM with no signs of dimming from the batteries.....

each light has its place and these work well for changing a flat at night or for some extended use...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Veleno Quantum DD along with ice blue trits to put in it. I bought it because it looks like it's from the future and it's super tiny. Good job Steve! I haven't purchased a light for myself (besides drop-ins) in ages but I'm glad I got this one. It's my new favorite toy.


----------



## jimmyt1977

Just bought a Olight s35 for my girlfriend. The size, output levels and UI are perfect for her.


----------



## atxlight

It had been the better part of a year since I bought any flashlights. During my first craze last year I bought probably 10 various LED's. That held me over until out of nowhere a few weeks ago I caught the bug again. In one order, I took down a Quark Pro-X 123^2, a JetBeam RRT-01 and a Thrunite T10. Over the past year I realized how much I liked having lights with not only a wide range of lumen output, but also (and particularly) a moonlight mode which all of those have. 

The JetBeam has become my new bedside light for getting up at night and for around the house. The variable control ring is awesome as you can dial in a super low moonlight mode, or ratchet up to full power as needed. 

The Quark is my go-to dog walking light right now. Bright as ever with nice flood/throw balance and a bright enough moonlight mode to be useable outside. 

The Thrunite T10 I got because I don't own a Thrunite, of course (and because I couldn't find the Ti Firefly i was looking for)  

Speaking of Thrunite...I just received my Thrunite Catapult V3 in the mail yesterday. Once I got my moonlight fix, I realized I desperately needed a dedicated thrower and this one seemed to solve the problem. Which it did. WOW. Ridiculous brightness and throw. It's like a giant light saber on turbo. Love it.


----------



## Xacto

Fenix LD01 to replace a Fenix E05 that started to develop flickering / slapping to fire up after a year of use.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## P_A_S_1

Malkoff MD2 w/M61w. I needed a work light and wanted one that was well made and reliable. I was initially looking at Elzetta but thought they were a little too pricey and that overall the MD2 offered more for less. I also like the 2 cr123 format as I use to have a P6 which was absolutely great and would be using now if I didn't give to my brother. The MD2 reminds me much of the P6 but with better runtime, better output, and the ability now to use 18650s which I have on the way.


----------



## Jash

My last led light was a Varta Indestructable 3AAA version. Handy little, fat light. However, in the same week I received a Quark QT2L, a Terralux Lightstar 80 and a Mini Maglite LED (XP-C) that I found on the side of the road (seriously).


----------



## RTMjr

An Eagletac G25C2. it may very well be the ultimate duty belt light. I would'nt use it as a primary patrol light as it wont serve as an effective impact weapon.


27yrs LE experience.


----------



## domx

I purchased Thrunite TN30 due to reviews, size and brightness. I wanted a fairly small and powerful flashlight. I already had Nitecore TM11 and TM15 and the Thrunite TN30 is of similar size but a little brighter and throws a bit further.
I tend to use the TM15 most for going into the shed. I use a Klarus AAAA for everyday, as it's on my keyring and flor looking for dropped screws etc I used a Fenix TK 15 or Some other smaller Fenix or Zebralight sc600 or Jetbeam pc10, depending on whichever is easiest to get at the particular time! A bit off topic I know, sorry.


----------



## guy123

Purchased SkyRay King (yes, I was sober) - was looking for a high strength lite without breaking the bank. The unit is rated ~ 2000 lumens (3 T6 LEDs with 4 186500 Li batteries in parrallel), so far no problems (lubed the threads and tightened the side mounted switch).


----------



## nimrodd

The last light I bought was a Quantum DD. I have ice blue trits on the way for it. 

I was carrying a 4Sevens Mini 123 on my keychain, but decided it was a bit too big, and did not like the ring connection off to one side (for keychain carry) so when I saw these coming out, I picked one up.


----------



## djdawg

I bought a 4 sevens mini X and like it alot , I like it better than the Titan T-1A .......its much lighter and brighter.


----------



## dmkatz76

Quantum DD. I had been searching for the perfect keychain light - and the search has ended...


----------



## remat457

I got a SureFire G2L at Cabelas on clearance for $34.99! They only had one left


----------



## Monocrom

remat457 said:


> I got a SureFire G2L at Cabelas on clearance for $34.99! They only had one left



Yup, the older SureFires are getting a bit harder to find.


----------



## undertoe

Olight M20-X

To replace my lost Olight T20, and wanted something that can take 18650's. The day it showed up in the mail I found my T20 in an old jacket.


----------



## bullinchinashop

I just ordered a Sunwayman V60C and a Rofis TR51.
Mostly because I got them for really good prices. ($100 & $80 respectively)
And I've been lusting after the V60C four almost a year...


----------



## davyro

I bought a Ra Twisty 85Tr from the market place i think its in customs but i've always wanted a twisty & i can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Glock 22

The last Led I purchased was a M61WLL. The reason being for a long runtime drop-in in case of power outages. It's always handy to have one for situations like this, and also I'll use it for odd and ends around the house.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Just purchased a few D size Mag's and a couple of Malkoff drop ins, never thought I go back but they're pretty cool and now if we lose power and all that's left on the shelves are D's the wife and I will still be covered.


----------



## Phased_Array

At my hardware store anniversary sale I picked up a NEBO Army LED just for fun. It has a great reflector... and outperformed flashlights costing +$150 in the concentrated beam/throw department! I machined the 3AA battery compartment for a 26650 AND the 3AA holder and all is good. Sloppy machining was accurized by oversized O-rings, and a better mating surface for the star was machined.


----------



## kj2

Thrunite Ti. For a friend


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a Nitecore T5s, since it was on sale today (local supplier). Since the comparable Klarus light is only available with shipping costs added, I made the choice for this light. I like all my single AAA lights and wanted a stainless steel one besides it.

I'm also interested to find out how the Nitecore quality is doing these days. I still love my EX10, but I had a bad experience with the T0 (the head broke for just sitting in my coat pocket without ever having banged into other stuff).


----------



## baterija

Purchased: Zebralight H51Fc
Why: To make light... 

Love the UI. Love the rebel being used to give high CRI at a neutral CCT. Love the low flood for camping but still plenty of performance for other headlamp needs. All that and they are among the best in driver design; mostly current controlled levels with good efficiency.


----------



## izaic3

3 Thrunite Ti's of the 3 lumen variety. They had a sale. Was looking for an e01 replacement as mine was sadly lost. So far I've been very happy with it.


----------



## marcham

Fenix LD22 because it was calling to me! My edc LD10 tends to stay in my day pack so I wanted another for the bedside. 

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandalian

My last order was 15 Thrunite Ti for friends. Reason: They're on sale!
I also purchased a Thrunite T10 because it's on sale too (with a Ti for free) but I'm a bit unhappy about it.


----------



## NickBose

I just ordered this neutral wihite Eagle Eye Super bright 2.8A 18650 compact from cnqualitygoods as I realized I didn't have a very bright single 18650 for a while now. My EDC is a Zebralight SC51. For 4xAA I have a Sunwayman M40A. And when I want something massive I take out my King (Skyray).
The Eagle Eye is rated at 2.8A and 800 lumens in a very slim form. I hope its real output is close to the advertising.


----------



## Ishango

Just before the weekend I pre-ordered the Zebralight SC52. It seems like a great light. I love my SC51w and was thinking about a cool white Zebralight for a while. This light seems to solve all the minor flaws of my SC51w, so it was a pretty easy decision. Now I hope it indeed is a worthy follow-up of my SC51w.


----------



## wedlpine

I just picked up a Crelant 7G9. I was looking for a thrower and this seemed to fit the bill and I couldn't pass up on the price.


----------



## awes

I've bought an EagleTac D25C Clicky Titanium XML T6 Neutral, but gave it back... It was probably a faulty one, because it was switching from normal modes (i. e. moonlight or medium) to turbo by itself. Anyway, I ordered it because of the OP reflector, neutral white light and quite a lot of power. Now, I'm waiting for a Xeno E03 v3 XML T6 Neutral to arrive, I'm planning to replace Fenix LD12 with it - the cool beam of LD12 and it's pronounced spot are just not for me. I expect a nice neutral and floody output from Xeno, hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## brdavis

My last light is the Sunwayman V11r. I own a couple other Sunwayman which I really like the build quality. On this light I liked the variable light bright setting.


----------



## bobfa

I just got a Surefire T1A Titan. I bought it because I wanted a light that had continuous variable adjustment and was pocketable. I fussed about is as I did not want to have a light that was on CR123a Primaries only. I have used it for a day and it fits the pocket nicely. I made a lanyard for it so it is harder to get lost! The beam is pretty clean and it is nice for around the house, floody with a hot-ish spot. The low-high twist does not blind me.


----------



## Southpaw1925

NickBose said:


> I just ordered this neutral wihite Eagle Eye Super bright 2.8A 18650 compact from cnqualitygoods as I realized I didn't have a very bright single 18650 for a while now. My EDC is a Zebralight SC51. For 4xAA I have a Sunwayman M40A. And when I want something massive I take out my King (Skyray).
> The Eagle Eye is rated at 2.8A and 800 lumens in a very slim form. I hope its real output is close to the advertising.



Let me know how you like this light!!


----------



## SeanHatfield

After a long time of being "clean", i just purchased two new lights. I have been looking for a really small 18650 light (shorter than any tail-clicky) for some time now. The Xeno g95 was unavailable everywhere. But now i found two lights that fit the bill: The Nitecore EC2 and the Palight V60. I couldn't resist and ordered both. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## OverWatch

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol



The last flashlight I had purchased was the Fenix TK41(U2). Previously purchased was the older version TK41. It has enough heft to serve as a strike baton should someone decide to get up close and personal without an invitation. Made my decision based on *CandlePowerForums *​reviews. What sold me was the the AA power source. Being able to power the TK41 with AA batteries (albeit 8 batteries) made it more plausible for me in a WTSHTF scenario. Not having the capability to recharge batteries, one would be able to scrounge around for the ubiquitous AA cells. Now that I have to blinding lights, time to search around for some weapon mounted options.


----------



## Heathrow

Nitecore MH1C - USB charging capability I'd never need batteries (using a handcrank device). 550 lumens. 

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/11/23/ta2u2ymy.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## ZRXBILL

TM15. Got it for the high lumen output along with the descent throw.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel. 

The Fever  and it's my first stainless steel light. 

~ Chance


----------



## kj2

TK75. Everybody understands why  that light rocks!!


----------



## Larbo

Pulled the trigger on a Nitecore TM11 today, it was on my want list and the price was unbeatable.


----------



## cpuny

S10Baton
Olight i3


----------



## Xacto

Niteye MSA10 a few weeks ago. Nice beam and tint, UI not quite my thing.

Fenix TK50 - always good to have good lights in different battery formats. 

Fenix PD32 - versatile outout levels, got it at a good price

Fenix PD22 - after being satisfied with the quality of the PD32, I ordered the PD22 during lunch break. Although I usually carry a Surefire E2DL and a C2 Centurion as EDC lights, at work I usually leave them on the desk. I hope that the PD22 will fit on my right side on the belt between the Vic Trailmaster pouch and the Tops Baghdad box cutter (read: will not leave it on the desk) being concealed by my sweater being pulled over those items. I consider getting a custom kydex holster combo for the Fenix and another fixed knife I intend to carry.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Defiant 3C Cree XM-L 550 lumen flashlight- I wanted a bright light that could run on high for more than 15 minutes before overheating. It was only $20. It tailstands and has a side switch. Has a glow in the dark O-ring that lights up when the light is turned back off. So far it's a very good light for the money and I couldn't resist getting it for the price. Great throw, plenty of flood, and good transition from spot to flood with no artifacts in the beam.

Other Black Friday deals I purchased for obvious reasons (they were cheap and good quality)- 2D Magl.e.d. ($15), 2 pack of Coast G25 2AA 83 lumen flashlights ($15 for 2 lights).


----------



## djdawg

[h=2]Re: What was the last LED light you purchased and why?[/h]Eagle Tac D25C .....Niteye 10......Quark 123.......O.Light S10......PD32-T6 ........PD-22......are lights on order
Custom made Glenn Saber ......4-Sevens ML-X .....HDS Tactical.....Quark Turbo X ......JetBeam rrt-01 .....Sunwayman V-11R ......Quark 123-2....2-Lenslights.....these are ones I have now.
Yes Iam new and Iam trying alot of stuff ......I seem to be addicted to no end ....LOL
I also have around 10 Surefires , Ive had those a couple or so years though.


----------



## djdawg

I forgot my McGizmo ........its a Sundrop .............LOL Really like it though.


----------



## curlyfry562

Just ordered 2x 4Sevens Mini M2As because they went on sale today for $31 a piece. I have been tempted by this light for months, because my lack of AA powered flashlights is a little embarrassing. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## joelrub

Zatoichi said:


> The last one I bought was a Soloarforce L2M. I'm very fond of the L2's in general, and though I don't EDC them I tend to use them a lot around the house.
> 
> Well, that's actually the last one I bought and recieved. I'm waiting for an SS Ultrafire C3 because... someone said they're cool.  I was ordering my son a new laser, and where's the fun in padded envelope arriving with nothing in it for me?!



I just brought a Fenix LD22. I have a LD01 and was looking for more power & found it on sale for $44.95.  So far very happy with it.


----------



## Breathing Borla

just got my TN31 and T10 last night. WOW is why I bought it, LOL.

This thing THROWS


----------



## awyeah

Last one I *received* was my foursevens Mini-ML XP-G2, to replace a Fenix E15 on my keychain (the Mini-ML is brighter and has a little better throw). In the mail, I have a Nitecore MT2A and an EC1. Also a whole boatload of AA Eneloops, obviously.


----------



## wilbur

New here. Last night I bought 2 4/7s lights. Mini MA high cri from Survival-Pax & Mini M2A from 4/7s website.
I've got several Preons that I'm happy with & I think I'm really liking these smaller lights better than,say, a larger light such as my Fenix LD20 or my old standby, Maglite 3-D.


----------



## awyeah

wilbur said:


> New here. Last night I bought 2 4/7s lights. Mini MA high cri from Survival-Pax & Mini M2A from 4/7s website.
> I've got several Preons that I'm happy with & I think I'm really liking these smaller lights better than,say, a larger light such as my Fenix LD20 or my old standby, Maglite 3-D.



:welcome:

I really like small lights myself, the 1xCR123A form factor is great. One thing to watch though - you will want bigger flashlights if you want greater runtimes or more throw. Like the Fenix TK41, which is my current favorite thrower.


----------



## buds224

Just ordered x5 Thrunite Ti bundle. It's my second set. I'm strangely addicted to this light. Price is right, performance is great, especially coming from a AAA light. I hope this next set cures my addiction to it.


----------



## cpfpc

Bought a Brite Strike ELPI because it was on a Cyber Monday special.


----------



## tallyram

I snagged an Armytek Predator V2. I've been wanting this light for a while to compliment my P60 XM-L lights. Found a nice "black friday" deal that I couldn't pass up. I really like the throw this guy produces, but I really enjoyed playing with all of the programming options. Very nice light!


----------



## AVService

HDS Tactical 200 Olive Drab Clerakote-Because....and its better than I was led to believe!
HDS Executive Clicky 120-Maybe better than the 200,better throw and a lot less expensive!
Zebralight SC80-Can use AA or CR123 with no external changes and has long run times too.

I can stop anytime,it just doesn't seem likely.


----------



## pwhite87

Latest arrivals were two Klarus XT1As. After extensive research I decided that this light would be perfect form in all factors to be my fathers first light. He was amazed when he saw the Klarus XT11 and grew quite fond of it. After playing with it a while he said it was a bit big to be carrying around all day every day. I was researching smaller potential EDCs for myself and pulled the trigger. I'm thrilled with the XT1A and more importantly, my father hasnt left the house without his!!! I think he may be joining CPF sooner than later...lovecpf(sniff, sniff, I'm so proud!)


----------



## fdr2164

About 3-4 weeks ago my old lead-acid Cabelas spotlight went belly up. So I started researching flashlights on the web. The more I learned the more obsessed I became. I spent hours/days/weeks reading reviews, watching videos and following CPF threads. Then Black Friday arrived! 

Bad, bad timing! I purchased an Olight M20S, Sunwayman M11R, Fenix LD22, Dorcy Diehard 4xAA, ITP A3 EOS and several Thrunights (T20, T10, & Ti)

Oh yes, I did buy a Thrunight TN31 to replace my old spot.:laughing: I am still waiting for RCR123s for the Sunwayman & T20.

I should be done, but I am hooked


----------



## NickBose

Southpaw1925 said:


> Let me know how you like this light!!


Eagle Eye Super bright Mini 2.8A HAIII 1x18650 CREE XM-L T6 CW/NW LED flashlight
Like: beautiful neutral tint, smooth hotspot no donut, bright maybe about 600 lumens, compact
Don't like: a bit floody, switch stiff and not reliable (often 3-4 attempts before mode changes), knurling too soft, output looks lower than advertised, gets warm quickly (to be expected)
Overall: 6.5/10


----------



## martindb

I've just placed an order with LEDFIRETORCHES for 1x ArmyTEK Predator, 1x Balder BD-2, 1x Nitecore MT26 and 1x Icon Rogue 2. 

As for a reason - I really don't have a good one. I just love knowing I've got a light (or 4) coming in the post. 

These are the last I'll buy this year and should be the last I buy for a while as I pay off the huge credit card bill I've built up in the last few months buying far too many unnecessary torches


----------



## violatorjf

Just got a AA Rayovac Indestructible. I saw them on Amazon for $30 and thought they were overpriced, but when I was at Home Depot I saw them for only $15. Decided to get one, not a bad light. Nothing amazing as far as output or runtime but definitely seems as though it could take some serious abuse. Never mind adding a good reliable light to the collection...


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

I bought two this week: A Streamlight Protac EMS to give away as a holiday gift and a Streamlight Protac 1L to use up the remaining fuel left in the CR123As that I use in my other lights.


----------



## djdawg

My Last ..........S10 Baton Titanium ........
Why ...... because it was there .............LOL


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

Spark SD6 500CW with OP reflector

Wanted a powerful floodlight I can use outdoors and it also generates low enough lumens to use as a bedside light.


----------



## jbrett14

buds224 said:


> Just ordered x5 Thrunite Ti bundle. It's my second set. I'm strangely addicted to this light. Price is right, performance is great, especially coming from a AAA light. I hope this next set cures my addiction to it.



I guess I am not alone then. I too am "strangely addicted to this light". I recently purchased 20 of them.


----------



## Cerealand

jbrett14 said:


> I guess I am not alone then. I too am "strangely addicted to this light". I recently purchased 20 of them.


They're neat tiny lights. Just found out the Ti version 2 are out. They use XPG-2 instead of the XP-E leds.


----------



## Patriot

Just picked up the TK75 and TK22.

I've always respected Fenix lights and have rarely been disappointed.

I owned a TM11 and after picking up the Niteye-30 got rid of it because the performance was pretty much duplicated but with better throw.

Although larger, I decided to skip the TM15 and just hold out for the TK75. I'm glad that I did because the performance of the TK75 is will probably double the throw readings of the TM15.

Always fun to get new lights in the arsenal!


----------



## jbrett14

Cerealand said:


> They're neat tiny lights. Just found out the Ti version 2 are out. They use XPG-2 instead of the XP-E leds.



What are your thoughts on that? I don't see how this little light can get any better, as far as the quality and brightness of the output. How would the XPG-2 improve it?


----------



## chad allred

My last edc purchased was a Genocide pd32.great light but I can't wait for the ultimate edition!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad allred

Fenix.... not genocide sorry

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32UE. Wanna see if I like a NW colour.


----------



## GaryM

Just picked up a TM11 yesterday. Very nice light. I live in the country and had been using a recently purchased MH25 when walking the dog but found that momentary only works on turbo mode otherwise it just changes levels. The TM11 works better for me. Good thing I have big pockets.


----------



## THE_dAY

chad allred said:


> Fenix.... not genocide sorry
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


That's a pretty wild autocorrect you have there..
:welcome:


----------



## SeanHatfield

Zebralight SC60w, because i always wanted a Zebralight, and with its small size for an 18650 this is one candidate for my future EDC.


----------



## nine204

My last purchase was a Fenix LD 25. I was using a Fenix TK10 for years, but I found I was avoiding using it all that much, mostly to the battery type. Great light, but I've had it with CR123's after a hunting trip left me without my primary light because I forgot my extra batteries. Seems that there aren't any CR123's readily available in Treherne MB for some reason. :ironic:

I became determined to get a decent AA light and have seem to have found it with the LD25. I really like the "neutral white" LED. I use it a lot more than the TK10. Santa is bringing me a LD41. No real reason for me to get this light except the extra _KAPOW_. 


Also thinking about getting a Mi X6 Ti, just for... uh... do I really have to make excuses, here?:duh2:


----------



## Timothybil

Nitecore TM11 - Just because I wanted to and I really had a jones for a good thrower. I thought I fixed that when I got the Streamlight SuperTac X, but I guess not. I really agonized over spending that much, but decided I deserved a nice Christmas present. Especially when Amazon had one for $178 USD. So far I'm using CR123s, and will decide if I'm making the jump to 18650s after I've used it for a while.

So far I really like it and am glad I got it. You can read more at my Christmas early post in LED Forum.


----------



## Glock 22

Surefire LX2 I'm going to use it as an alternate EDC light.


----------



## mindan

Fenix TK22 - it will be my first real flashlight. I've been using an old D-cell Maglight around the house for many years and I hope I'm in for a pleasant suprise when this new one arrives and I fire it up. 

My wife thinks I'm crazy for spending so much on a flashlight, but I just couldn't help myself after browsing around on CandlePowerForums for the past day or so. All of this flashlight talk has pulled me in like a moth to a flame. 

I'm SUPER excited!!!


----------



## af0h

Sipik SK68 - Just because I really like the first one, and couldn't pass up another one.

ITP A3 EOS 96 Lumen Upgraded Version - Because I wanted an inexpensive yet bright (and multi-mode) keychain light. I had a Rayovac keychain light, but my wife wanted it to clip onto her purse. This was the perfect opportunity (and reason) to order something else, and I decided on this one after reading an extensive thread here.

They both came in today and both work exactly as they should. The 2nd SK68 is as good as the first (clean cut threads, good O-Rings, perfect lens, and bright as all get out for 1-AA. The A3 EOS fits perfectly on my keychain, and couldn't be happier. It's running on a AAA NiMH right now, but have a 2-pack of 10440's on order.


----------



## LumensMaximus

mindan said:


> Fenix TK22 - it will be my first real flashlight. I've been using an old D-cell Maglight around the house for many years and I hope I'm in for a pleasant suprise when this new one arrives and I fire it up.



Make sure you wear sun glasses  . I fired up an old 2D mag that I've had given my father about 20 years ago and couldn't believe how weak it was...:thumbsup:


----------



## mindan

LumensMaximus said:


> Make sure you wear sun glasses  . I fired up an old 2D mag that I've had given my father about 20 years ago and couldn't believe how weak it was...:thumbsup:



ROFL! She already thinks I'm crazy for buying it. She'll probably smack me in the back of the head if she see's me walking around the neighborhood at night with an expensive flashlight and sunglasses because it's too bright. I imagine she'll also post a video of the whole thing on youtube so that our friends and neighbors can join in and laugh "with" me. Stay tuned - I'll provide the youtube link if things go that route.:candle:


----------



## jlucke69

First post, I know I am behind the times, but just got a Zebralight SC600. Decided not to wait for the MKII as I am not concerned with the design differences. Bought it to replace my HC51 as and EDC. Hoping this one won't turn on in my pocket.


----------



## Panoptic

Last purchase was an Eagletac D25LC2. I wanted an 18650 light in a pocketable form factor for EDC.


----------



## bullinchinashop

Shining Beam P-Rocket II.
Because I have one of the first versions and it is fantastic.
Beautiful wide beam.
Very god room lighter.

And version 2 adds regulation


----------



## Pretbek

L3 illumination L10 (AA).
Mostly for its Nichia 219 LED, but also the low low (0.09 Lm) and the pretty high high for the size (120 Lm).
Oh, and I got to order one in white. :thumbsup:


----------



## Climb14er

ZL 600 after they first were released. This is one incredible light!

I ordered the ZL 52 early but canceled. Will reorder when the supply becomes consistent and QC is A plus.

Have on order an Eagletac D25A clicky 2013 edition. Have no idea when this will ship but they said 'soon'. 

Moving to AA as backup in my backpack. The 18650 is my cell of choice! EDC and as home and personal protection.


----------



## grjns123

An Ultrafire Q5 as a backup torch for work.

Not sure if I'm impressed on not at the moment. It's definitely bright for a 1xAA just not sure it's bright enough for purpose - I'm a Police Officer so potentially needs to be bright enough to blind/distract. Also the first few times I've tried to use it the clip was too tight and I couldn't even get it off my body armor.

Also the mode seems to remain at the last setting used rather than always turn on at the same setting. Means I have to make sure when I turn it off I've cycled through the settings to brightest before I turn it off - a bit inconvenient.

It may be moved to a temporary EDC post for a short time until I find something better.


----------



## LightWalker

grjns123 said:


> An Ultrafire Q5 as a backup torch for work.
> 
> Not sure if I'm impressed on not at the moment. It's definitely bright for a 1xAA just not sure it's bright enough for purpose - I'm a Police Officer so potentially needs to be bright enough to blind/distract. Also the first few times I've tried to use it the clip was too tight and I couldn't even get it off my body armor.
> 
> Also the mode seems to remain at the last setting used rather than always turn on at the same setting. Means I have to make sure when I turn it off I've cycled through the settings to brightest before I turn it off - a bit inconvenient.
> 
> It may be moved to a temporary EDC post for a short time until I find something better.



The JETBeam BA10 XP-G R5 Tactical LED Flashlight would be a better backup light for a Police Officer , Shiningbeam . com has it for $34.90.

2 modes of output: 12 and 160 lumens


----------



## fccwpe

Just got a Crelant 7G5-V2 with collimator. I got it to match up with a 9 XML-T6 flood I got. I figured that this thing would throw like crazy (and it does!) and would compliment the extreme bright flood light that I had. I got a screamin' deal on it as well ($79 for both from Mark at MD-Lightsource).

Very happy with the purchase and service!

Mods: If I'm not allowed to mention a vendor please edit this response.


----------



## Zigo45

Ordered a TN31 from OSTS a few weeks ago, still waiting for it to ship. It was kind of an impulse buy. I am usually more of a flood guy, but wanted at least one light that can reach out.


----------



## pshenry09

First post!

Ok in my last order I bought four lights.....terrible I know lol

I ordered the Foursevens Quark Pro QP2A-X, Foursevens Quark Mini ML-X 123, Olight i1 Eos, and the Eagletac D25LC2. Why? Well since joining CPF a couple weeks ago I didn't have any high end lights. So this was my first flashlight binge haha I wanted to start off strong and try to catch up with everyone else on here. I have a lot of ground to cover apparently.

Btw since receiving the lights I edc the D25LC2 and the i1. But the QP2A-X is by far my favorite because of the moonlight mode. The only mode I use really.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wordwalker3

Last lights purchased: trustfire mini 01, solarforce L2N, and L2N with M3 head. Why? Do I realy need a reason?


----------



## Verndog

I'll never buy my last LED as there will always be something better to get..:nana:


----------



## neutralwhite

fenix pd32UE. cos its neutral, and runtimes suit me well.
thanks.


----------



## djdawg

Fenix TK-22 ....... just to see what it was like ......LOL


----------



## loquutis79

Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky XP-G2 with factory mod 2 amp driver. Driver boosts the lumens from the low 300's of the normal XP-G2 to just over 500 lumens. ( or so I have read). Nice tight spot and better throw than my XM-L D25LC2. And brighter too. I love it.
They also fixed the tail stand issue, no more wobble!!!


----------



## NaturalMystic

I received my Fenix PD32 UE last week. Seems a lot of people are getting this light, and for good reason! I'm still getting accustomed to the new 2 switch operation though.


----------



## jph0200

A Klarus XT2C. It felt comfortable in my hand, good lumen/time output and easy to use


----------



## sandalian

I just acquired Novatac 120T because of good price deal. 
Another addition is Solarfoce L2N and a dropin.


----------



## markr6

Fenix PD32UE, because you all talked me into it


----------



## neutralwhite

lool - you can now never talk yourself out of it. it's brilliant, always. 



markr6 said:


> Fenix PD32UE, because you all talked me into it


----------



## fractal

ThruNite T10.

To replace a maglite single AAA light in my car as an emergency light. The maglite did not even give enough light to find a tool much less use one and the battery was always dead when I needed it.


----------



## chad allred

Two...a pd32ue and a lens light tad mini.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelonewolf1124

Ordered a pd32ue then joined the forum lol, haven't gotten it yet but already looking for my next order.


----------



## wuliping

Crelant 7G5CS, with collimator head, great throw and looking forward to receiving my 7G6CS and 7G3CS.


----------



## Xacto

Surefire 6PX Tactical MINT in OVP for a good price in an online auction,
Elzetta 2C with rotary, crenelated bezel and by luck a M60F dropin. Expensive but yes, it feels good in the hand (just had time so far as to take it out of the blister for a few minutes.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## LiteTheWay

Sunwayman V11R because it is probably the most flexible EDC around in terms of battery usage (with the AA extender) and also because of the ring which allows easy access to max or min lighting.


----------



## x2o

Just ordered a solarforce L2P host for an XM-L2 P60 dropin from vinhnguyen 

Needed a big brother for my novatac 120t. after quite a bit of looking around and researching, this seemed like a great solution  I can't wait for them to get here :twothumbs


----------



## Eneloops

Because it hangs straight when worn around the neck, and has the cleanest and smoothest output I've ever seen.


----------



## timbo114

2x *PD32UE* - because it's awesome and I knew it would be.
2x *L3 Illumination L10 w/219* 4 mode- Orange & White - because they have a 219.

Yup, I dig neutral beams.


----------



## don.gwapo

Replaced my dead keychain Preon1 with a *Blue Thrunite Ti2*.


----------



## hiljentaa

Olight i1. It's for work, and to try out the 1x CR123 platform.

Excited to try it out - should be here on Saturday.


----------



## djdawg

hiljentaa said:


> Olight i1. It's for work, and to try out the 1x CR123 platform.
> 
> Excited to try it out - should be here on Saturday.



Clicky or twisty ??


----------



## pshenry09

djdawg said:


> Clicky or twisty ??



The Olight i1 is a twisty.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surefire7

Just got the Olight S10 Baton for Christmas. Nice little light but at first look....its greenish! :green: Has anyone else seen this tint with theirs?


----------



## djdawg

surefire7 said:


> Just got the Olight S10 Baton for Christmas. Nice little light but at first look....its greenish! :green: Has anyone else seen this tint with theirs?



Yes .... there greenish


----------



## namida

My second Foursevens QTA. Because the best backup to a Foursevens QTA is another Foursevens QTA.


----------



## pshenry09

namida said:


> My second Foursevens QTA. Because the best backup to a Foursevens QTA is another Foursevens QTA.



I like the way you think my friend.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LK45s

2x Maratac AAA Rev. 2 because I lost my last one and it was just as cheap two ship 2 as 1.

A PD32 UE for my son inlaw for Christmas, which I just about kept. But there wasn't enough time to get him something else sooo he got it.


----------



## alatpetualang

Mine was Fenix TK35.. I love its medium size for a 860 Lumen flashlight and throw capability of 340 meters.


----------



## Raiden

Streamlight ProTac HL because it was in the Matco Tool truck and I just cant leave the truck empty handed. LOL


----------



## AVService

Raiden said:


> Streamlight ProTac HL because it was in the Matco Tool truck and I just cant leave the truck empty handed. LOL



LOL
Thats how I got my last StreamLight too!


----------



## Bumble

last flashlight i purchased is a nitecore ea4 because i had some "spare xx eneloops" lol , god knows what excuse sorry i mean "reason" im going to use for a fenix tk75 ?


----------



## markr6

Bumble said:


> last flashlight i purchased is a nitecore ea4 because i had some "spare xx eneloops" lol , god knows what excuse sorry i mean "reason" im going to use for a fenix tk75 ?


LOL great excuse whice I've used several times. Eneloop XX + EA4 = MEAN SETUP!


----------



## broonzbane

i just picked up an HDS Systems EDC Executive--120 lumen high CRI in cerakote orange.

Why?

beam tint
cool factor
i already have an HDS rotary and can live without that interface on this light
tail standing
interface/programmability
HDS reputation and the solid build of the lights I already own
cool factor (again!)
I really don't need or want > 200 lumens anymore
readily accepts my stainless moddoo pocket clip

and . . . 


it's AWESOME!!!






broonzbane


----------



## hiljentaa

Man, I gotta stop browsing this forum! Haven't even received the last light I ordered, and now I have another on the way!






Eagletac D25A Mini Ti. Was glad to track down a non-clicky version.


----------



## Roccomo

Ra Twisty about a year and a half ago. A friend of mine had it and one of the levels was non functional. $50.00

I sent it back to Henry and he fixed it for free. It's been a great light ever since.


----------



## dwong

47 P1 Ti, need an AAA light, first Ti light too.


----------



## ToneDeath

I'm a MOLLE kind of guy, so I purshased a Fenix MC11 angle light to replace my Pentagon LM1 MOLLE. The features help sell it. It has multiple power settings and restarts on the last setting, 2 strobe modes, the head rotates 90 degrees, Diffuser lens, MOLLE clip, Lanyard, waterproof and I think the warranty was 2 1/2 years. I love this little light. 


TD


----------



## Canada

Surefire X300 ultra

I bought this light for the 500 lumens and the surefire reputation. I put the light on my 10.5 ar15. Amazing light at 60-100y for evening shooting. 

I'm a big surefire fan


----------



## -NB-

Just picked up a Surefire G2X pro. It's my first one and compared to the crap I'm used to this thing is amazing. Already considering my next one. Maybe the Surefire Fury.


----------



## spooled180

Streamlight stinger. Was buying tools from the snap on truck and had one on there.


----------



## AVService

Surefire Z2 and Winelight II because I am crazy and can not stop!


----------



## Devildude

TN31mb mainly because the best only lasts for a month or two, that and I like to support people who like to push limits far past what any reasonable person should expect. Getting closer to hitting the mile mark with leds is so awesome.


----------



## mikekoz

A Fenix TK70 because I am an idiot and I like spending way too much money on things that I do not need!!!! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ThrowerLover

TN31mb because . . . um . . . I NEED a flashlight that throws over 3/4 of a mile. OK - "NEED" is a strong word. Instead of the word need, substitute "apparently have a pathological obsession for". I apparently have a pathological obsession for a flashlight that throws over 3/4 of a mile. Yep - that about nails it.


----------



## lugnut1

XIN-TD C8 best all around for the money!


----------



## wordwalker3

Eagletac D25A clicky Ti...I needed something nice and shiney for Sunday! (besides, I already have the Xin-td c8). now I'm looking at APEX ST6 CREE XM-L T6 1x18650 3-mode Stainless Steel Flashlight just cause it's so purdy.


----------



## nitric

1) niteye eye30 desert edition - love the compact size and unique coating and feel, real bright too
2) niteye msc20 - like the small size, brightness and the well made rotating switch
3) eagletac d25lc2 xml u2 770lms -my EDC since my wife took the msc20 because she liked the size and brightness
4) eagletac mx25l2-T - waiting for this since i read the brochure beginning of the year. like to have a real bright thrower.

i just received item 3) and item 4) few hours ago. will try them out tonight. The hotspot for the mx25 is intense, when i switched it on indoor with lightings.


----------



## nitric

-deleted-

double post. sorry


----------



## luxlucis

a brand new Fenix TK 35 (1st ed.) 820 lumen, awesome


----------



## markr6

Zebralight H600w, becasue sooner or later I was going to get killed running down some of the roads at night!


----------



## Stilt

I have a Malkoff M61SHO drop-in for my SF 6P on the way. Currently looking for a 9P to use it in. Looks like a really hard to find body.


----------



## cerbie

Some Icon Moduses, because I need spares...you know, _in case_, and future availability may be an issue.


----------



## nine204

A package showed up today...


----------



## ficklampa

Bought an Olight i1 and i3, the latter to give away. Trying out some different brands, and for first impressions I really like it even though I prefer a clicky.


----------



## Rono8582

I just bought a hugsby p31 3 mode from dx because I need an inexpensive edc that will be in high traffic/damage area. I'm a musician and gear gets banged a lot. 

I believe the word cheap gets used too often. I like 'inexpensive' better!


----------



## edpmis02

PD32 Ultimate Edition.. to see what the fuss was about! My first floody, forward clicky..


----------



## neutralwhite

same, my second proper LED flashlight. sold my normal CW PD32 for this. no regrets.
thanks.



edpmis02 said:


> PD32 Ultimate Edition.. to see what the fuss was about! My first floody, forward clicky..


----------



## cemetery76

Fenix TK45 and it's not gonna be the last one

i got it because i wanted something brighter


----------



## CaNo

Wow... This thread is still up! 2pts!


----------



## Lou Minescence

Armytek Predator xpg2 r4 neutral.
A mate for my cool white Predator.
Both awesome lights. I was so impressed with the cool white one I had to get the neutral version too.


----------



## Badbeams3

Have an EC25 on order. Cool blue lit switch, blinks at 50% power, and memory. Really waiting for a muti-emitter light...but don`t want to spend that much just now...just yet.


----------



## Strikermike

A Malkoff drop in for one of my 20 + year old maglites.


----------



## djdawg

Ordered another PD32UE ........ figured I better get while the gettin was good.


----------



## BigBluefish

Picked up a Xeno E03 Neutral off the Marketplace for a kitchen drawer light. Mainly, so I could get my G2/MalkoffM61WLL back into my outdoor kit where it belongs.


----------



## bondr006

Zebralight SC52 last week. Because I love my Zebralights and the SC52 has already proven itself to be a keeper. I can't wait till the SC32 and SC600 Mkll are released.


----------



## mbw_151

I bought a Surefire 6PX Pro from my favorite knife store that just lost it's lease. Very sad about the knife store, my last refuge in the mall, gone. But on to the light. I've been curious about the newer LED models and I'm quite impressed. I got the upgraded to 320 lumen model. It's got a nice beam pattern, not Malkoff smooth, but close. The low is more than adequate for walking around and the high is a touch brighter than my M61-219. The tint is a little cool and the color just a little off for my taste, but very servicable. I think this will be a great light for cars, BOBs and other standby uses. I'm sticking with my high CRI lights for day to day use but I can find lots of homes for 6PX Pros. I feel an upgrade cycle coming on....


----------



## Raiden

The last light I received in the mail (there's a few more on the way) was a Nitecore EC25 cool white. I got a great deal that I can't pass up. ($56 shipped)


----------



## Sukram

Recently I have run against Armytek flashlights. Surprised with the prices and the warranty.
That's why I decided to buy Armytek Predator XPG2. It is really amasing flashlight with very good beam quality.


----------



## eusty

Thrunite TN30 as it was too cheap to refuse such a bright light!

Sent using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## BWX

Just bought a Zebra Light SC600 because sick of waiting for MKII version they keep saying is going to be out a month from now (said same a month ago)..


----------



## Badbeams3

BWX said:


> Just bought a Zebra Light SC600 because sick of waiting for MKII version they keep saying is going to be out a month from now (said same a month ago)..



Of course you know that means it will be released tomorrow.


----------



## BWX

LOL, yeah.. I'll just buy one a year from now when my sc600 switch stops working right after warranty runs out.. LOL


----------



## domx

My last order was for the Jetbeam DDR30 for its brightness and size. Pre-ordered Zebralight S6330 for the same reasons. It isn't as bright but it is very small for the amount of light it puts out.


----------



## hyeTotum

Nebo 5620 Redline Select

...just 'cuz


----------



## kj2

Crelant 7G3CS. Just wanna see how Crelant is. How good/ or bad it is. Has someone experience with this light?


----------



## sanbarry

ZebraLight SC52 to upgrade from a Fenix L1T v2. The Fenix L1T still works great, but the increase in lumens makes the SC52 worth trying. Purchased the SC52 from Torch Direct, and it is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BongC36

Nitecore EA4 arrived today, got a TK-75 on the way


----------



## Tixx

Kuku's Quantum Ti with neutral LED. Great little light to either have on a keychain or around your neck. Variable output, small package, Titanium...no reason not to have some light on you at all times.


----------



## Khemist

Bought the PD32 UE and my first set of 18650s a few days ago. First light in a long, long time. Wow.


----------



## NiOOH

Fenix E50. No other light has given me so much brightness, versatility and overall quality for the asking price. Although I have more expensive lights, that are better for this or that, the E50 is a great value for money


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Sunwayman V11R Mirage. I already own the V10R and like it a lot. I like the design of this limited edition light a lot and decided to order it (the V11R itself was on my list for a while). It's also nice to have a limited edition light for once even if it's brother is a production model  My next light purchase should be a custom light


----------



## Blacklight73

That would be the Nitecore EA4 pioneer. Reason I purchased it?... to be honest, I think I'm a flashaholic now! Flashlight number Ten. It replaced my PA40 for sure.


----------



## wordwalker3

I recently got an Eagletac D25C Ti with an XML U2. I had previously gotten an Eagletac D25A Ti with the XPG2 emitter and found I prefer the more floody XML and the shorter cr123 format for pocket carry. The d25A is in a belt pouch doing back up duty, or if I need a bit more throw. I went with the Ti because I work in a hospital and is easier to make it look clean. I go back to my thrunite 1c neutron flood when I am not at work because it is a bit larger diameter making it a more comfortable grip when using it. The similar user interface was a plus as well because I realy like it. And I am done buying lights...at least for a week or to.
wordwalker3


----------



## makapuu

I just got a BlackShadow Terminator with XML-U3's
I've been buying NW tint light's recently because I use it mostly where there is a lot of greenery.
The color rendering just look's so much better with a NW tint.
But I just returned from a camping trip by the ocean.
It was mostly black lava with only a few patches of sand here and there.
I noticed the Cool White tinted lights I brought looked better when used on the black lava.
My favorite go to light, the Nitecore TM15 NW didn't look as good.
The place we were camped was pitch black, so I was using the TM15 on turbo for extended runs and it was hot to hold.
So that's why I got the BlackShadow U3's.
It has a handle to keep my hands further away from the heat, and the CW tint for the next camping trip there.


----------



## crazyk4952

Stilt said:


> I have a Malkoff M61SHO drop-in for my SF 6P on the way. Currently looking for a 9P to use it in. Looks like a really hard to find body.



I have a 9P body with a M61WL that I have had for a few years. It's the first high end flashlight that I got!!


----------



## välineurheilija

I got a good deal on a Fenix LD40.cant wait to get it because its the first powerfull AA light i have over 200 Lumens 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## liveris flashlights

I bought the Olight i1EOS SS for EDC use.


----------



## thospress

The Solarforce L2N is a really sweet light.


----------



## buds224

Nitecore P25. USB charging, great Lumen strength, throw, battery level checker, beacon mode for light and beacon on mode switch.


----------



## gradio

liveris flashlights said:


> I bought the Olight i1EOS SS for EDC use.



Got 2 of these on the way, shipped today. Going to try and compare as EDC. Been edc'ing a LD12 and I like it but it won't tail stand. It should in the box along with a Jetbeam RTT-01. Nitecore EA4, charger & batteries. 
Had to order 2 of these i1 Olights because wife going to try it to.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

I picked up two Rayovac 10 LED Value Basic Floating Lanterns today at Walmart for $11, including two Heavy Duty 6V lantern batteries. I got them to use as emergency lights at the restaurant. They will be kept by the first aid kit. 80 Lumens and 40 Hr runtime on the Heavy Duty 6V lantern battery.


----------



## Xiotis

Since today i am the proud owner of a 1300 lumens & 600m thrower, the *Thrunite Catapult XM-L2* version!! 

Here you see the long version with 2x18650. I like also to use it with only one battery tube. Nice option


----------



## djdawg

Nitecore M-26
Jetbeam PC-10
Powertac E-1
and I dont know why I bought any of them .............. the only one I dislike is the Jetbeam PC10


----------



## myates3

JETBeam
RRT 3 w/SST 50
RRT 0 S2 x2

Just Arrived
RRT 01
Olight M3X with XM-L2
Nitecore TM15

Mike


----------



## fireonhigh

i just got a ea4 to find the gringos slacking on the golf course


----------



## applevalleyjoe

I just ordered a 4Seven Maelstrom S12 and an XTar S1.:thumbsup: Can't wait to get them in!


----------



## Raiden

I just got my first EagleTac D25C2 because it's small and bright. I should've got the D25LC2 instead because it takes 18650 batteries. I shouldve done more research before I ordered. So guess what is my next purchase?


----------



## buds224

Armytek Predator for reliability and programmability. P25 (black) as my bedside light that will always have a good charge on it _(which I will likely keep in my daypack during the day)_. Another Jetbeam ST Cycler because the flood and lumen strength is perfect for family walks at night/bike rides (2 is better than 1). 4Sevens Quark RGB.....just because it's priceless since it's discontinued; the emitter(s) is(are) just something I can stare at all day and I was lucky enough to find someone who didn't mind parting with one in pristine condition.

Received the Predator the other day, waiting on the rest.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Malkoff HD xml2 neutral. Been happy with every Malkoff product I've purchased before and this one is more of the same goodness. Was eyeing a HD for a while based on all the rave reviews it gets so when a neutral version was offered I went for it. Good light.


----------



## joelbnyc

Just ordered my *first *decent LED after discovering these LED & EDC blogs and forums last Friday.

After a lot of research I chose a 4sevens Mini MA 1xAA with XP-G2. This is for around the house and urban areas, and EDC carrying until I get a smaller cr123.

Why?

1) AA instead of cr123 for my first light because AA's are ubiquitous, and I already have a tiny 18 lumen AG3 on my keychain. And if alkaline is not bright enough I see I can (carefully) use 14500 3.7v.

2) Went with 4sevens bec they seem tried and true. Xeno e03 looks bulky, eagletac D25A cost more on amazon (which I prefer to use if possible bec they have locker delivery, which helps in NYC if you aren't in a doorman building) and I prefer the all-black design of 4seven as opposed to the black body w/ silver ring on the non-titanium D25A. The fenix AA had only 2 modes no medium, and the L3 Illumination L10 design looks a bit plain. Plus after 3 days I'm tired of researching....

3. From the beam shots I viewed, I'm fine with XP-G2 for indoors and urban use.

My next purchase will I think be an Eagletac D25C or Nitecore MH1C rcr123 with built in microusb charging. That light looks really cool.

Thank you flashaholics for all this info. This could be an expensive new hobby...


----------



## Augusto

Just pre ordered a SC600 mk II. Because the size, brightness and Zebralight's quality.


----------



## mjn

Malkoff MDC in Orange.. freakin cool light! It's so pretty though, I'm not sure if I'll EDC it...don't wanna mess up that neat finish.

A day later, I ordered a Solarforce X3 & an X2 (stainless twisties, one AAA & one AA).... package deal... couldn't resist. Definitely not bad lights.

And a Solarforce L6P and an M3 head. Holy bonesmokers!! This sucker outthrows my Predator, and has a wider pattern..

Haven't decided what is next...


----------



## mjn

joelbnyc said:


> Just ordered my *first *decent LED after discovering these LED & EDC blogs and forums last Friday.
> .......
> 
> Thank you flashaholics for all this info. This could be an expensive new hobby...



Oh jeez dude... you have no freakin idea. I was where you are now a mere two years ago. I think that was....uh... hang on;



12 lights ago? I think that's right... crap, I don't know for sure. I've lost count.


----------



## djdawg

My latest is a Niteye E-15 ..... Niteye TS20 ...... Nitecore MT-26......
Just ordered a Niteye M11R and another E-15 and Eagletac D25LC2 , because I like them so much.
Its ridiculous where this is taking me.

I have gotten more lights these past three months than I have in the past three years.
I seem to have the BUG .......Ive given a few away as gifts and still have a little over thirty five or so.
Is there a Forum here to help us stop ??? LOL


----------



## JCD

The last LED light I bought was a Surefire 6P with a KX4D head I found poorly listed on ebay. I made a lowball bid, and didn't even have to pay that much. One of these days I'll get around to relisting it, since I don't need it.

Come to think of it, I've since bought a 6P and a 9P that had LED drop-ins, but the drop-ins were pulled out immediately upon receipt. I couldn't tell you if they even work.


----------



## holylight

buds224 said:


> Nitecore P25. USB charging, great Lumen strength, throw, battery level checker, beacon mode for light and beacon on mode switch.


 
+1


----------



## cerbie

G2. I want to have some extra all-plastic-exterior hosts, in case they either stop making them, or jack the prices up.


----------



## yearnslow

NIP Factory C2L, P60L.
Why? Because I've always wanted one. :thumbsup:


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

EageleTac D25A Ti. I don't really know why. I don't need it, but I've been impressed with my other EagleTacs, so I thought why not.


----------



## comfortablynumb

Ok well not exotic at all, I just got a Mag Solitare AAA cell LED...Why? First LED (_aside from a horrible blue cast streamlight nano_) and first AAA cell light..figured would be good for a beater EDC. I have a feeling if I hang around here long enough I'll have more flashlights then uses for said flashlights...


----------



## Yorgi

Just received a Shadow SL3 which is a 3x XM-L putting out 1500 lumens from a single 26650. I wanted something very bright without spending a fortune since I only occasionally need that kind of power.

Very impressed with a quality and value, I would rank it up there with my Olights. I wish more lights were available using the 26650, it is an awesome battery.

Next I am hoping to pick up one of the new P3X Surefires once they are available.


----------



## holylight

ZL sc600 mk2. pre order. best value flashlight money can buy.....


----------



## liveris flashlights

I just bought the solarforce L2N with M3s head. I love the flexibility of this light.


----------



## awyeah

EagleTac T20C2 Mark II with the neutral white XM-L. And an EagleTac protected 3100mah 18650 to go with it.


----------



## Richsvt

I just ordered another V11R Mirage. I all ready got one as soon as they came out but was so taken by the paint scheme that I got another to keep in my car. Just tickled by it. I am also a sucker for limited number type of things...


----------



## rayman

Just ordered a Thrunite Archer 1A which I will be using on work as I don't want to damage my EX10 anymore . And there is also a Olight i1 EOS SS on it's way as I always wanted a pocket-rocket. And I really like the Stainless Steel design.

rayman


----------



## xevious

I bought a Nitecore EA4, just for the hell of it. I don't need another flashlight. But there is something so cool about the form factor... 4xAA in such a small mono-body design, pumping out blinding lumens on demand with an intelligent circuit system. I also like the switch that reads off your battery level. *THAT* is amazing and very useful. This way you know what charge state you're dealing with, saving you from opening up your light and testing each cell.


----------



## cerbie

Turnkey Malkoff 219 G2, because it slipped my mind, TBH.

My plan all along was to swap that one into a yellow host, then put a cheapo with a low mode in the tan host, as an emergency light, until I find something better to do with it (it's cheaper than buying an additional G2 separately from the drop-in, so why not?). Now I have one, but am missing what I really wanted in the first place. :fail:


----------



## hikingman

Perhaps a little irrationally, it was an Xtar D35 diving light, for walking in the rain. Now were getting no rain where I live
It's somewhat heavy but when walking where no light is really necessary, I use it seriously as an exercise tool, switching it between hands and swinging it in circular fashion. When light is necessary, it has 4 output levels - one of which is adjustable - and a nice mix of flood and throw. Did I say it was heavy? Can run endlessly on high and barely get warm.

Dave


----------



## mrmacman2u

Just bought the Mag-Tac with the plain bezel.

Flushed out my Maglite collection at the same time by picking up a XL200, 2D Pro and MM Pro+...

I'd say I have too many lights, but I... just... DON'T!


----------



## välineurheilija

Today i bought a Maglite Solitaire LED i also have the original and this new one kicks its *** 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## domx

Nitecore TM26. I have many other lights including TM15 and TM11, Thrunite TN 30, Jetbeam DDR30 and many other, smaller, lights. The TM26 is now my favourite and the one I use the most. It is awesome. Useful LED display and tiny for its power.


----------



## mrmacman2u

Mail's here!


https://www.dropbox.com/s/aojud812v379px5/mailshere.jpg?m


----------



## markr6

My SECOND Fenix PD32UE, becuase it's the best damn light ever! I had to get another in case it truly is a limited run.


----------



## Lou Minescence

Zebralight S6330 and Trunite TN31.
The S6330 because of output and size.
The TN31 because of price and throw.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Ordered my first Malkoff drop-in


----------



## dougie

Nitcore EA4 because I didn't have any AA powered lights and because it was and is a pocket rocket.


----------



## yoyoman

Last light purchased: OSTS TN10
Why: SAABLUSTER has a backlog (congratulations) and I will have to wait for my DEFT-X


----------



## Khemist

Zebralight Sc52 on order. I can't find my other single AA light (old Fenix) and I always like to have at least one flashlight that doesn't take exotic batteries. I was sold on the the size and low-levels of the Sc52. It will probably replace my Novatac 120P on the nightstand. It will be the second flashlight I've ordered in the last couple of months. This place is really good at separating me from my hard earned money.:twothumbs


----------



## xevious

Nice choice there, Khemist. I really like the SC52 and that's on my acquisition list. 

I got a couple at a CPF garage sale.

1) Sunwayman R20A. It's a 2xAA light that is rather peculiar in design. Completely smooth body with "Inova" style brushed steel bezel head. For $18 shipped, I couldn't pass it up. It's actually quite decent and a fine value.

2) Fenix PD30. I know, the PD32UE is out, but this one was less than half the price shipped. I figured it would be a great way to check out the form factor now and then sell it if it doesn't do anything for me. I was surprised to find the UI to be very much like the Olight T20. The only disappointment I really have is that it's not a forward clicky (reverse). Not a deal breaker, but I'm so used to the T20 being a forward that it feels odd.


----------



## awyeah

EagleTac T20C2 Mark II, XM-L neutral white. I bought it because the LED module can be swapped out, and it comes with tons of accessories! Including a diffuser filter and a glow-in-the-dark tailcap boot. Plus it takes 2xCR123As or an 18650.


----------



## electromage

I just received a Sunwayman V10R Ti+, and have a Nitecore EC25 on the way.


----------



## PANGES

Have a FourSevens Mini ML-X on the way... why? Because it was 20% off, and I had an additional 8% off. After the free shipping, I couldn't resist..


----------



## neutralwhite

fenix pd32 g2. 
..just.


----------



## rmteo

A Supbeam K40. Just couldn't resist the $60 price (although the shipping added $30). Review http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...M-L-U2-3x18650-)-Review&highlight=supbeam+k40


----------



## lightcycle1

Zebra H502d High CRI.

And a Fenix PD32 UE.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squid8286

I just bought a single-mode Fury for use as a weapon light.


----------



## El Camino

I just got a Solarforce L2P with tail-standing forward-click switch, and a single-mode 350lumen XP-G drop in. I also got another forward-click tailcap that is more comfortable. I like having the option. It's very bright and had a clean flood with a good hotspot. I have a couple of Surefire CR123's powering it, but I have a bunch of 18650 cells that came from some laptop battery packs that I might try. I got this because I wanted a light that I could upgrade and customize. This is my first CR123 type light, and thus far I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Pellidon

I just got an Egaletac D25A in case my Tank OO7 Cree light quits. It is getting intermittent. And I bought a Streamlight weapon light/laser. It is the first weapon light I have purchased.


----------



## akhyar

Hi guys,

My first post here though I have been lurking around since 2005/6.
Just bought a Sunwayman M11R as my EDC light.
This is the first 1 cell CR123 that I own coz previously I tend to collect 2x CR123 or 1x 18650 flash light.
Need something smaller and the choice was either this or Quantum DD.
Finally settled on M11R as easily operated single-handedly.


----------



## ccleveland

I've always owned exactly the same number of flashlights: one fewer than I need. In order to keep the universe in balance, I bought a Surefire Aviator A2 LED with blue secondary LED's. I wouldn't have bought blue, but I'm a tinkerer and the price was right. I'm now working on getting the head open to replace those LED's. Will post pics if I'm successful.


----------



## Tete

I had decided not to get new lights for a while, but I just had to get the Sunwayman Mirage...:mecry:
There is just something about it that I like... I already have the regular V11R, so at least there is the U3 emitter besides the limited run...
So, this will be my second limited edition light... and now I will put getting new ones on hold...
...although I'd like to get one with the XML2-emitter...:help:


----------



## bwm

An L3 Illumination L10 with Nichia 219. It has a Nichia emitter, most of my other lights look blue now to me since I got my first Nichia light. it is a very small AA form factor light I can comfortably fit in my Jeans watch pocket. It starts on low and has a sub 1 lumen output for the 4-mode version. And lastly, it was only $25 - right now we don't have much in disposable funds so that was a factor too.


----------



## joelbnyc

Preon P0 for the keychain, bec it's tiny and only $20.

Fenix e01, bec high runtime and cheap, to use as bedside light.

Lights on my wishlist? 
Klarus MiX5
Quantum DD or D2
MBI HF and Torpedo
Peak Eiger 10180/10280
(All of the above)

and 1x18650 either:
ET D25LC2
Zebra SC600 MKII, or 
Fenix PD32 UE
But I am going to wait for XM-L2 updates on these.

I've learned a lot in a month... Thanks undiagnosed ocd


----------



## Sparky's Magic

Another C2, O/R bored for 18650 cell, McClicky Tail, Vinh's Nichiia 219 driven at 2.8A on an extra thick copper PCB. in a light OP. reflector. This should be 'Killer'!


----------



## lightcycle1

Mailman just delivered two Olight i3s, one for me, one for my GF. Theyre awesome and tiny. Seem very well made. Twisty head Med, Hi, Low in that sequence. Very high quality easily removable keychain and a real handy reversable pocket clip, perfect for attaching to a baseball style hat bill.
Really nice little KC lights. I can see this will be more useful than it appears.
Girlfriend loves the red anodized one with the chrome chain and clip.
I got the black one, but I have to admit the red one is prettier by far. 
Slick presentation packaging with a Duracell AAA, 2 spare o-rings in a nice branded plastic spring-loaded lid box.
Great gift light but make sure you buy one for yourself too.
I'm impressed. The Hi is quite bright, and the first-on Medim mode is a nice feature.
Strobe mode is there for a toy after running through 2 complete cycles within three seconds which takes some deliberate doing. You wont activate the strobe unintentionally for sure. Easy 1 hand operation. Threads are silky smooth and appear to be pre-lubed.
XPG2 emitter on this makes it a hell of a nice mini/KC powerhouse. Tint appears to be a nice, semi-neutral creamy white.
Lens appears to be a nice optical-grade glass using the tooth-tap test.
Can tailstand even with the keychain attached.

I do not feel cheated at $24 skins. 


AA EneloopXX and 4 cell PowerPax AA holder shown for size ref. 

Yes, I'm catching the disease you all have.

I give the i3s two thumbs up. :thumbup::thumbup:






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kj2

Olight M22. Need a replacement/brother for my Fenix TK21. It's bright and it throws- I like it


----------



## Gravediggaz

EagleTac D25LC2

needed for edc


----------



## Changchung

I receive the last week a DQG TI AAA CW and I love it, small, light and easy to use, this light is just amazing...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Kemp

Dereelight Night Master V2 Ez900
Will be ordering the XSearcher in the next week or 2 as well


----------



## david57strat

My most recent two light purchases were:




this Thrunite TN30 - a beast of a light. I love it!

and...




this Olight S35 Baton (pictured next to the TN30)

I picked both of these up on CPF Marketplace, for a very reasonable price. Both, very nice lights.


----------



## jamie.91

Malkoff M61HCRI

It will be my first high CRI light 

Before that was a lumintop worm, why? Because its copper!


----------



## Kemp

TN31 can be added as well. Might as well build a throwing arsenal since I have no floods lights yet. Might need to get a TN30 next to fix that problem :thumbsup:


----------



## GlocksRock

Streamlight Protac 2l, cause I wanted something better than my old Surefire G2 Nitrolon.


----------



## AZPops

ArmyTec Predator Pro v2.5 XP-G2 (cool white) to see if I can get a bit more distance (which I'm sure it will) then my XP-G2 Surefire Fury. Which will be handy for checking gates if me and Anonymous Jr. are back on a large site similar to the one we just left! 

This extry distance should save us some on fuel costs. However, the BIG catch with the light is. I'm hoping the holster will work well while driving in the Jeep (ArmyTek didn't have a smooth bezel available for the Predator, and the aggressive bezel makes it a no go in regards to carrying it in a jacket pocket. So if it don't work, and I can't find a solid / stiff holster, I may be back to the drawing board again). Using the Fury with a G-5 4/7's holster is great, makes it easy to pull out, and holster the Fury. Doesn't bind or get in the way with the dang seat belt buckle!

The M3X in the Jeep dose well only when there isn't any impurities in the air. However the XM-L's wide beam profile is great for general purpose use, is why I keep it in the Jeep.


----------



## välineurheilija

I scored a new Petzl Tikka plus 2 with the Core battery pack for 29,95 EUR.I have been using it for extra light when tiling the floor of my sauna because there is very dim fixed lighting


----------



## AZPops

välineurheilija said:


> I scored a new Petzl Tikka plus 2 with the Core battery pack for 29,95 EUR.I have been using it for extra light when tiling the floor of my sauna *because there is very dim fixed lighting*




In a sauna, me thinks it's dim for a reason! It's called _*"MOOD"*_ lighting! .... LOL


----------



## välineurheilija

AZPops said:


> In a sauna, me thinks it's dim for a reason! It's called _*"MOOD"*_ lighting! .... LOL



Yeah thats correct 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman D40A. Seems like, I like the compact AA size with big-time lumens. Also the price was good which helps too


----------



## utlgoa

Led Lenser M17R. Here's why: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKwQ4ciaUnY


----------



## OCD

Lumintop Tool AAA....because I can't get a LF2XT in my budget. I have a Maratac AAA stainless that has served me well as an EDC back-up to my HDS. I wanted a decent AAA clicky that could clipped to my hat via the pocket clip, just like the Maratac. When the clip is postioned on the Maratac to allow being clipped to a hat, it extends past the end of the light. So the clip has to be removed and switched for hat use and switched back when finished to pocket carry. This has made the clip loose. Since the Tool is almost identical in design to the Maratac (I'm hoping the heads will interchange to give me several mode configurations) but is longer being a clicky, I can leave the clip attached to allow clipping to my hat and hopefully it will wont come loose as soon. If it does come loose (or maybe even if it doesn't) I can look at permanently attaching the clip as the carry direction of the clip can be changed on the Tool by simply switching the head and switch to opposite ends. I wanted an N-light B3 but by the time I found out about them, I couldn't find one. Hopefully the Tool will tide me over until the next best thing to a LF2XT comes around.


----------



## joelbnyc

EagTac G25C2 Mk II w/ XML2
Bec I wanted something this bright and throwy. A bit large for edc, but it sure throws, I can reach a treeline at least 200 yards away.

Preon P0's for use as gifts. Gotta heat-kill the magnets first though.

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## xevious

I picked up an Olight S10. I didn't need another 1xCR123 EDC type light, but... a good price inspired me. I'm very glad I did and should've done it when they first came out. Terrific light! I'm stoked about the UI. I wish it had a switch lock-out like its bigger brothers S35/S65, but it's easy to twist the body to do the same thing. I just can't get over the size. Put it next to the NovaTac EDC and it looks so small. I'm eager to see what Olight does with the S10 in the next revision. They have to keep making it, as it's such a great light and from what I've heard is a good seller.


----------



## buds224

PD32UE. The tint and lumen range is perfect for my needs. The tint diva in me has been awakened.


----------



## lightknot

I bought a Fenix TK35 and a Home Depot Defiant 493 lumen Tactical Super thrower. 
UPDATE:The TK35 needed customer service, which was poor, and the Super thrower got modified to a Triple Cyan LED Star.


----------



## aginthelaw

energizer tactical aa...and the reason: BECAUSE IT WAS THERE! pwm sucks though. I thought I had too much caffeine and my hands were shaking but it turned out to be the light. I bought it at target last night and it reminded me of when my wife dropped her cell phone there. I went to the spot and realized she picked out the darkest place in the whole mall to lose her phone (which was probably a blessing; the person that found it probably saw the signal indicator blinking)


----------



## glg20

Picked up a SF LX2 Lumamax this past weekend at a gunshow. It had been a display and had a ring attached to it. Clip was missing. Paid $50 for it. Nice light for cheap. 


Other lights are a Remington my wife got me and a SF C2 Centurion that I got from and Iraqi vet (two tours) friend of mine. New to flashlights and this is basically my collection.


----------



## ozzywalker

My last led flashlight is olight i1 eos stainless steel version for 32 Euros. It is an amazing little edc flashlight.
I have it on my keys and use it every day, great job there in olight. some specs...ANSI FL1; 1.2 impact resistant,
1150cd, 2m under water(IPX-8), 68m on high, 72 hours on low setting, 
5h 10min on medium and 1 hour and 40 minutes on high mode. 
it has battery reverse polarity protection,
the package comes with an allen wrench(hex key), 
2 o' rings and of course one single cr123a olight battery.
the flashlight has 180 ANSI FL1,:thumbsup: OTF (out the front) lumens
led emits 280 lumens with the old _*measurements*_...
..so if anyone says that the old itp a1 is brighter is wrong!


----------



## kj2

Lumintop ED10. Want a small cr123/rcr123 light.


----------



## dml24

A week or two ago REI had thier annaul garage sale. Customer returns, floor models and other gear.

I purchased an in the box Fenix TK15 for $58.00. A great deal consdering everything for the light was in the box, including the warranty.
I purchase two Tenergy 18650s w/surfire chargers to replace the C123s that came with the light. Very happy with my second Fenix light!!!


----------



## markr6

Zebralight H52w and SC600w MKII. Dammit! Can't stop spending money here!


----------



## reppans

Malkoff MDC AA.... First uber quality US manufacturer to come out with a 1xAA with a sub-lumen mode (QTC too finicky on low lows, or so I'm told).


----------



## jimboutilier

Niteye Eye10 and Eye15. Because I like "infinitely" variable EDC size lights with deep pocket clips and lanyard rings. And apparently don't have enough patience to wait for new XML2 versions. 

I have a number of 18350 and 18650 cells so....


----------



## bodhran

Zebralight SC600w MKII, because I only have four Zebralights...*s* Honestly.....just upgrading my old SC600w and like the changes they've made.


----------



## buds224

Sunwayman D20A. Form factor, battery type and dual white/red LEDs.


----------



## david57strat

The most recent light I've purchased has been an Olight S20 Baton. I love the sub-lumen mode, the battery warning light, its ability to use either CR123 or 18650 batteries (The 18650 battery is my favorite lithium ion battery size), and the built-in magnet - all, very useful.





Olight S20, pictured with Guess WaterPro Watch, and SOG Spec Elite II Knife

I haven't bought any new lights in the past couple of months. Lately, I've been wrapped in my new iPad Mini and iPhone 5S, and appropriate accessories for those.


----------



## cpfdemigod

Just bought a red Olight i3 (very beautiful red) from illumination supply for $14.99 for my wife, as my addiction has carried over to family members now! Yes, I know, the pic is slightly big below!

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71HfWbSpjaL._SL1500_.jpg


*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## laser63588

Picked up a Quark AA tactical only because it was put out by 4sevens. Other than that I haven't felt the urge to buy anything.​


----------



## Stainz

SF UB3T Invictus... because I always wanted one... and it was marked $500 (They are now $550!) NIB at a local dealer - on their half-off closeout table! What a find. Now, who do I short change this month... utilities or mortgage? Surefire-gluttony is tuff. They had an M3LT, too - probably long gone. Now - to finance some more CR123s... it devours them three at a time... but what a light!


----------



## Novan3

Bought a Surefire G2X Pro last week. Use to own the 200 lumen model, miss the UI and just having one. 

Falls under the _defensive flashlight_ category.


----------



## JacobJones

Tank007 HM-01 Black cat. Why: I've wanted one for a while but am seriously tight with my wallet, I bid on a few and my low ball bid won at approx 1.80 GBP (2.90 USD). Got a few other Tank007's (TK-701, TK-701a, TK-703, 3x TK-566) through the same process. I'll buy anything if the price is right


----------



## Theron

3 Prometheus AAAs
Kickstarter order that should be coming in a month or so. 
Why? Copper version with Nichia 219... The other two will be gifts.


----------



## djdawg

I wish I was posting that my last purchase was a McGizmo aqua ram , cant afford it at this time..........


----------



## Flying Turtle

A little black Olight i3S just arrived from Battery Junction. Nice finish and performance, plus a good moonlight level (0.5), though I'd prefer it came on first. Why this one? Pretty much pure impulse. I succumbed to an email ad with a 20% discount. It had been many months since buying a light, but after ten years at CPF it's not like I really needed a new one. Of course, need has never been a big factor.

Geoff


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Soon as my paycheck hits..I'm ordering a HDS Rotary 200.


----------



## Lexus

Just pre-ordered a SC600w Mk II L2. Over 1000 lumens (OTF), very wide beam, with a pleasing (hopefully) CCT of 4400K. Even smaller than the old SC600, want it for EDC. Neutralwhite seems to mix better with office lighting than coolwhite. Need it for looking inside computers at work and for other closeup lighting tasks. Would have preferred 5000K (like the MT-G2 LED), but the coolwhite (6300K) makes everything look pale and ghostly, so 4400K will have to do. Only bad thing is: no momentary, but in return I can select the light output BEFORE turning the light on with a single hand.


----------



## Wiggle

Armytek Predator Pro 2.5. Mostly the unique traits of the light: Extreme programmability, rubberey anodized finish, high throw in a small package.


----------



## Chesapeake

Armytek barracuda Xm l2 U2 black bezel..................pure curosity and for $140 with the 8% off it was great value.
Armytek Barracuda XM-L2

Armytek Barracuda XM-L2


Armytek Barracuda XM-L2


----------



## Lou Minescence

The last 2 lights I purchased:

Surefire LX2 Lumamax. : why ? Because it came from the market place for half price and I always wanted one.

4 sevens Quark RGB neutral : Why ? Because I've wanted one for a while. I paid full price for this one from the market place. You don't see them often.

Both lights were in great shape !


----------



## electromage

Nitecore Infinity Extreme, good deal on a used one, wanted the original light that the SK68 ripped off. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## moptrf

EagleTac D25C2 Clicky, just starting to build my collection with a few nice EDC's


----------



## Al Thumbs

Flying Turtle said:


> A little black Olight i3S just arrived from Battery Junction...I succumbed to an email ad with a 20% discount.
> 
> Geoff



I got the same mailing, ordered an Olight i3S immediately. I got the red; I have no other red lights and I prefer almost anything to black. It was an impulse buy. Nice pocket light, the beam is kind of spotty. It has a twisty interface, and the smoothest-turning threads of any light I own.

Am waiting for a Prometheus detachable keychain light, ordered during Jason's recent Kickstarter campaign. I was an early backer.


----------



## JohnGribbin

Very funny lol


----------



## Glock 22

The last LED I purchased was a Malkoff M361N. I purchased it for a Christmas present for a friend.


----------



## jmclfrsh

Have a 5.11 TMT PLx penlight coming, 2xAAA @90 lumens. Upgrade of the ATAC PL, which is 69 lumens.

Handy light with momentary on tactical type switch. Fits in carpenter jeans alongside an iPhone pretty handily.


----------



## Capolini

Olight M22

Why? I don't have an Olight brand and it seems to be well liked and reviewed! I don't NEED it I WANT it!

Now I can add "Olight" to my Jetbeam, Fenix, Nitecore, Thrunite, BST and Eagletac collection! :thumbsup:

Ladies and Gentlemen, that will be 18 torches in my 11 months of my addiction,I mean hobby!


----------



## moshow9

Month of October

_<Deep Breath>_

Zebralight SC52w: missed my SC51 and felt tint issues had worked out (won the tint lottery on it btw)
Surefire EB1: wanted to check out and interested in a little pocket thrower
Mr. Bulk Lion Cub CPF LE: wanted to check out with the intention of having some upgrades done - they turned out good 
Oveready/Surefire Lego: needed a P60 host
Surefire M1 modded with A2 head: a modded Surefire, it's small and bright! (would like to change the boot cover to a hardpress)
Muyshondt Aeon: picked 3 up - 1 mint natural HA and 2 modded Ti's (these are my weakness)
McGizmo LS20 modded: my grail light - I shouldn't have but could not pass it up again (previously missed out on it)


----------



## Jtoler_9

Just bought a Fenix PD35 yesterday. It willbe the most expensive light I have purchased. I wanted to get something dependable with decent features. So far so good.


----------



## ven

Bought a good few in last couple of weeks,last one was a xeno S3A V2 ,reason was it was too good a deal not to and surpassed my expectations considerably,its awesome for a small edc..........


----------



## TooDamFast

Olight S15.
After 6+ years of only using one light, a Fenix P1Dce, I wanted a change. The P1D still works great but the S15 has it beat in many ways.
AAs are easier to come by.
The twistie was hard to turn on with one hand.
No moon light mode on the P1D
No memory on the P1D
No Pocket clip (my biggest complaint as the lobster claw would get snagged on my pants and not let go).

I had a hard time deciding between a single AA or a double AA light. Lucky for me, the S15 lets me have both.


----------



## ooFlea

Armytek predator v2.5..
Already have a partner c1 and love it want something with a Lil more balls


----------



## scarfinger68

I have been using a Fenix TK10 for 5 years now. I wanted an upgrade or something new, more functional for everyday use, and smaller. Something with low modes but with the capability of high output if needed. Something I could put in my pocket and carry with a clip.

I decided on the Quark Pro QP2L-X with Burst Mode. The only thing I miss is the forward clicky style button for momentary on. But forward clicky is more tactical and I did want EDC function. 

I love the low modes and the tail-stand. I wore my light to work, used the bathroom and turned out all the lights. Tail-stood the light and used 5 lumen mode. Took care of business. It was great


----------



## fizzwinkus

just bought a sunwayman c21c, aw imr 18650, and appropriate charger.
this will replace a sunwayman m30r, and jet beam rrt01, with 830lm on high, and 15lm red on low.

that is until cryos gets his function flashlight up and running...


----------



## BOHAWG

I just received the Zebralight SC600 II L2 for EDC.... Carried the Original SC600 for several years, but I'm glad I made the purchase! :thumbsup:SUPER light! I work in a lot of remote locations and I need lots of output from a small dependable light....


----------



## mikekoz

A Fraz Labs Qzark QTC 26650. It is my first custom light! I also just found a merchant selling a discontinued Fenix TK20 with a yellow handle. Have been wanting one for a while!


----------



## billacorn

Surefire G2X Pro at Walmart yesterday for $69. Was surprised to see Surefire light and 123A batteries at Walmart. For some time I had been thinking of getting a more powerful flashlight that could be quickly turned on to carry when walking in my yard at night. The one I carried was a C Crane Trek Light with twist head switch. Early this summer I was out and saw movement near me; after several seconds getting the Trek Light turned on I saw a skunk about 6 feet away. A week or so later I saw one maybe 20 feet away. A light that can reach out farther will be handy, as well as one that can be turned on more quickly when I get used to the different holding position and operation of the tailcap switch. I was considering ordering a Fenix LD22 or PD35 from Amazon but had read here and elsewhere about several others, including the G2X and the Fury.


----------



## Razzle

Received my Zebra SC52 pocket torch yesterday, wanted something tiny.

And ordered a Jetbeam RRT01, wanted to try out the twisty UI......and, I'm a RRT (registered respiratory terrorist!), seemed fitting.


----------



## pldmich

Some Led Lensers, T7 and P7 because they were cheap on Woot.


----------



## exsion

Ordered the Malkoff MD2 with low/high switch. Wanted a simple flashlight that could run off a single 18650 with a low and high setting for general usage. It's been through a lot already in the past few months, being accidentally dropped on the ground several times, banged around. It's still going strong with no signs of stopping.


----------



## cerbie

HDS EDC Clicky w/ HCRI Nichia 219. Right on the heels of wait times appearing to have become reasonable (for Clicky models, at least), it's available for only $20 more than the standard model. I can't very well turn that down, now, can I?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

HDS Rotary 200. Ordered it on Halloween.

(Can't wait.The day I get my new light,I'll be pacing in front of my mailbox..waiting.)


----------



## think2x

Surefire EB1T to compare it to my L1 Gen6.


----------



## rolling

Klarus MiX5 for my keychain.


----------



## 01foreman400

Just ordered a Surefire Titan T1A and a Surefire KX4 with a strike bezel for my Old G2 Nitrolon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samer0214

I bought 2 Surefire 8NX Commander, both brad new on the box with 2 batteries each, and their respective chargers. I know it's a discontinued model with no replacement batteries from Surefire, but the price was right, and I needed something to experiment with. My plan is to swap out the bulb for an LED equivalent.


----------



## troelskc

Zebralight SC52 - nice device for EDC. So small with a lot of punch when using a 16340 Li-Ion cell.


----------



## Cerealand

Pre-ordered a Nichia 219 HDS clicky... I like the Nichia 219 led.


----------



## lampeDépêche

I just pre-ordered one of the new Quark Atoms in 123. 

Tiny, tiny stainless steel shell; wide 120 degree pure flood. Is it the smallest 123 light out there? Must be close.

I have it's AAA cousin, the Preon 0, and love the quality of light that it puts out--the purest, even-est flood I have seen.

It's not going to be perfection--the tint will be too cool, and it has no sublumen setting, which is a shame. Also, it was a mistake to go with an XPG instead of an XML--when you want pure flood, there is no reason to go for the tighter emitter, and and XML would have given better run-times.

So it won't be perfection, but I think it will be pretty sweet!

And I ordered the headlamp that comes with it. A ball joint, basically.


----------



## KeyGrip

I got a Princeton Tec Pulsar II at REI. Almost an impulse buy; I had been looking for a little light to keep with my clipper card holder and it was on sale


----------



## KDM

Having a fairly large collection of flashlights I was very surprised my wife asked me to purchase a light this evening. Yes I get the usual, you sure do have a lot of flashlights. So I go to the store and after hunting for this specific light for a while I finally find it. Hope you guys aren't too jealous because I got my hands on a Flashlight Friend Unicorn. It's for my three year old daughter, guess my wife is tired of her stealing her orange HDS hi cri clicky.


----------



## Razzle

SupBeam K40, which is actually a K40vn, thanks to Wayne-mods.

I got it because I had not yet lived, now I can say I've lived!


----------



## Theron

Zebralight H600Fw MK II... I dont have a headlamp, so length figured I should start somewher.


----------



## GolfGolf

I just pre-ordered the Quark Atom. I love my mini X 123, and this one is even smaller. Hope it is as good as my mini.


----------



## Federal LG

I just bought another Surefire E1L with KX1B head for stock purposes.

Surefire stopped it´s production and I think it´s the best EDC light ever made in the history of mankind.


----------



## glg20

Fenix E15 for a small EDC for little money.


----------



## geoffpalmeruk

Sunwayman d40a for my nighttime photography


----------



## zs&tas

Olight M22

dont buy lights often, needed an upto date bright model. prefer single 18650's. like my M20s. liked the modes and runtime graphs of the 22. Its a done deal, cant wait to put it against my last upto date dam powerful light - thrunite scorp v2.

now i need a very compact 18650 light........


----------



## Marksman762

Surefire E2DL. Replaced an E2d incan and I couldn't be happier. That was a number of years ago now. I'm considering upgrading to the Ultra or a Fury.


----------



## diamondtorch

Eveready dl 52 for camping. it is one of the best torch for camping


----------



## tsask

NITECORE MT 21 A
I liked that it is a THROWER. The first night I EDC'd it became invaluable lighting up house numbners from my car. using to NiMH AAs to get this power is a nice feeling 
I even like the end cap, despite the fact that it can not easily tail stand. the 'convex' on/off button is helpful easy to reach.

could not resist the deal at illuminationgear either. glad I got this light....... proud to carry it and talk about it when asked.


----------



## tsask

diamondtorch said:


> Eveready dl 52 for camping. it is one of the best torch for camping



Hey WELCOME to CPF! beware this place is addictive as are the LED lights. here you will find other "like minded" individuals.


----------



## d123

Just bought a Nitecore EA4, I wanted a powerful reasonably priced light that throws a big hotspot and runs on AA.

The EA4 was well priced and has lived up to expectation so far.


----------



## nyc71

zs&tas said:


> Olight M22
> 
> dont buy lights often, needed an upto date bright model. prefer single 18650's. like my M20s. liked the modes and runtime graphs of the 22. Its a done deal, cant wait to put it against my last upto date dam powerful light - thrunite scorp v2.
> 
> now i need a very compact 18650 light........



Checkout the ZL SC600 II.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

d123 said:


> Just bought a Nitecore EA4, I wanted a powerful reasonably priced light that throws a big hotspot and runs on AA.
> 
> The EA4 was well priced and has lived up to expectation so far.



I agree.Love my EA4.

Hard to believe that it's brighter than my TK40,but with half the batteries.


----------



## Jash

Energizer Fusion 3 in 1 from my local Bunnings. It's actually a reasonable light with a really nice beam from the flashlight and good flood illumination from the lantern section. 

Would make a great Christmas present for kids as it has a bit of a toy factor to it with the legs and swivel head.


----------



## Mechagojira

The last light to join my collection was a Mini maglite pro+,
I liked the increase in lumens but I went with the camo
version so my wife could't see that I had yet another Maglite
flashlight in my collection.


----------



## zs&tas

nyc71 said:


> Checkout the ZL SC600 II.


thanks ! i have been, i think for its intended use i need a smaller head, something less than an inch all the way. looking at olight S20 ( keeps length down too) or M18, fenix PD3X or something along those lines. might end up with a thrunite tn12 though for the thermal heat management as i will be using in colder climate so it will be able to run brighter for longer compared to the timed step down lights.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Choices Choices.....


----------



## BigBluefish

I have a Malkoff MDC 123 TAC inbound. I have an E1B which I like for it's decent high, and long running low. And an MDC 123 which I like for it's higher high, and more useful (usually, to me) beam pattern) Don't care so much for the clicky on the E1B; I'd much prefer the L1 interface. And don't much care for the slow strobe on the MDC. So, the MDC TAC defaults to 250 lumen high, has a low 25 lumen medium, and a real low, I think 3 or 5 lumens. Still a clicky, but... Next up will be the EB1, with the L1 switch.


----------



## DaisyJaime01

The last one I bought before is LED Color: White,Battery: 3 x LR44 (included) from http://www.airyear.com/multifunctio...ring-bottle-opener-blue-3-x-lr44-p-63292.html
It can be used as chain.


----------



## harro

Fenix TK75 2900 lumen version. Why ?? Cause I like the size, shape, UI, the way the beam puts itself out there etc. And you can generally pick them up for a reasonable price these days, now they've been overshadowed by the RC40 to some extent ( and others of that ilk ). The one big deciding factor, for me at least, is that you have four separate 18650 cells, of whatever capacity and quality you decide to use, as opposed to a proprietary battery pack that has to be replaced as a whole if something goes pfhutt.


----------



## LSX

Niteye Eye10 TiC. Purely because I love titanium and carbon firbre. I have wanted a Ti light for ages and this one seemed like a good start as it is priced very well and is still great quality. Although now I have it, all I want is more Ti!!


----------



## Keely

Hi everyone! New(b) member here.

I recently received my SIG P239 SAS Gen II as a Graduation present for successfully completing my Weapons Training Course. I've been looking into (2)AAA EDC lights and within the last week (Thanks to Amazon Prime!) purchased a 5.11 TMT PLx, Coast HP4 and Streamlight Stylus Pro. The 5.11 gets the nod due to ergonomics and ease of tail-switch function. The beam pattern is more floodlight style, which suits me just fine for close quarters/room by room search situations. I tried a friend's Fenix L2D (2)AA. VERY NICE but I wanted a momentary switch, without the extra strobe, SOS, etc.







Keels


----------



## utlgoa

Zebralight SC600 II....Because every flashaholic should have one in their collection.


----------



## gsr

I just bought a Surefire G3L-BK because I have never had a 3 cell Surefire, and it was less than $60.:naughty:


----------



## RetroTechie

Sunwayman R02A (dark brown) - should be on its way in a few days.

Was looking for a well built 1x AAA light. Gave my gf an Olight i3S recently, but don't have something myself (yet ) to burn single AAA's in. So...

Wanted good runtimes, and low/high mode to have the option of low light / long runtime without having low light output _all the time._ A few lumens on low, and high output that should run at least 1 hour, is just right (to me) for a 1x AAA keychain light. Affordable, simple UI and nice design/color did the rest. Did miss the clip though,  but not bad enough to be a dealbreaker.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Fenix HL30 XP-G R5 3 mode, red Nichia led headlight. Runs on 2xAA and has a 4/40/100LM output with a 5 minute 200LM burst mode.

For $42 delivered, it's not too bad.

Chris


----------



## Paul6ppca

I bought a Thrunite T 20. It's the smallest and slimmest 123 light I've seen with memory and moonlight mode. Very easy to EDC. Well made , nice finish. Good beam and tint. Best of all I got it for $16 new!!!


----------



## Keely

Just arrived today! I wanted an All-in-one, yet smaller than a (2)D cell, but able to use my Duraloop AAs! Fenix LD41 Max 680 Lumens. Cree XM-L2(U2) LED.






Keels


----------



## djdawg

Jetbeam Titanium TCR101Eagletac T200C2 Base model

These two because of talk on the forum ........LOL


----------



## RIX TUX

utlgoa said:


> Zebralight SC600 II....Because every flashaholic should have one in their collection.



got one also but WAITING for it to be delivered .....uggg


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo

I just got a Fenix TK-70. I always wanted one and finally I have it. I love the beam pattern and using my NIMH D cells! It was a must for my collection.


----------



## gtco3dfever

Got a couple skyray kings. Like the parallel design.....seems safer.


----------



## markr6

RIX TUX said:


> got one also but WAITING for it to be delivered .....uggg



Yeah it's been 5 or 6 weeks for me now. WHY don't they just under-promose and over-deliver on these ETAs? SO SIMPLE!


----------



## RIX TUX

markr6 said:


> Yeah it's been 5 or 6 weeks for me now. WHY don't they just under-promose and over-deliver on these ETAs? SO SIMPLE!


mine shown to be in stock and after 4 days finally moved on tracking, so MAYBE only one week but it is the cont. US.


----------



## joker3388

My last flashlight was a Fenix LD20 about 4-5 years ago...........until I found this forum again a few days ago........now I just order the Fenix LD41.......Damn! lol


----------



## Keely

Today's delivery:

I was impressed with my friend's L2D but didn't care for the switch. With my latest acquisition I have a momentary/on-off tail switch. Fenix E21 Max 170 Lumens. Cree XP-E(R4) LED. Next delivery? FRIDAY!






Keels


----------



## yoyoman

I have not purchased my last led light.


----------



## markr6

yoyoman said:


> I have not purchased my last led light.



LOL!! It took 81 pages for someone to say this? Maybe someone did but I'm not checking


----------



## EDCinDET

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol




The last LED I bought was the Surefire 6PX to mount on my 870 for home defense. It was the first "quality" light I'd ever purchased.


----------



## Dan2503

I just purchased a Nitecore TM11. I needed a decent throw for searching open spaces, without it being laser like. 

I was also sick of the guys I work with drooling over their 900lm Ul*#@fire lights. The fact that I got it at $99.99 made it a no brainer


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Maglite Mag Tac, foliage green. I wanted to try Mag's first CR123 based light. I like the pineapple/grenade like knurling. Good "gription."


----------



## wjv

Just ordered a ArmyTek Predator (reg version, not pro)

I was looking for something to replace my older (337 lumen) TK15. Wanted a better thrower. But now I'll probably keep the TK15 since it has more spill and can serve a different purpose that the Predator.


----------



## Keely

Finally Friday, which means NEW LIGHTS!

I needed to upgrade my AAA Fenix E1 keyring and my AA Civictor belt/pocket lights. I'm sticking with Fenix and in doing so I chose an LD01. And my new favorite out of them all? The LD12! With it's momentary/on/off tailswitch, body mounted mode switch and last mode memory, It gives me THE tactical features I want. I'm liking it so much that I've ordered the two cell version!







AA's Civictor single mode vs LD12 modes 1-4:





















Keels


----------



## Flying Turtle

That Civictor is a blast from the past. Good for you, Keels, for keeping it going. I've still got one around here. It was my first decent single AA LED, and the first Fenix, if I recall correctly. I've always liked its pretty neutral tint.

To stay on topic, I just clicked on an Olight S10. Battery Junction's Black Friday email was just too much for me to resist.

Geoff


----------



## djdawg

This one ............ just because it was Titanium and on sale .....LOL




Very nice light , easy one handed operation.


----------



## RIX TUX

SF FURY to bore it.


----------



## DIΩDΣ

47's Quark Turbo QB2A (gen2 xpg2). I needed a 'thrower' to round out my AA collection. This one will be mainly for hiking, small and light as possible. I also have a single AA tube for it in the mail, and some 14500's so I still can get 2AA performance out of a small 1AA size light.


----------



## drpower

OLIGHT S15-Ti - TITANIUM / Clicky / XM-L2 Neutral White / 14500 or AA / CRI 75 / 120M Range / 260LM - $70 shipped


----------



## Jash

Elger 180 lumen 6v lantern. Cost $20 with a battery and has three modes - 180 lumen main LED, 15 lumen 3x5mm LEDs, and flashing red LEDs x 2.

Standby current is a measly 15 micro amps, so the battery will die long before the light could ever discharge it. Throws really well, having a 3in reflector. Good loaner light or emergency light for the car.


----------



## Chadder

I am waiting on a LumaPower lm21 I ordered from battery junctions Black Friday email. I couldn't resist the temptation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MykeS

Well, my Solarforce L2P host arrived in the mail today, so I just had to do something to get it to light up. I found a Surefire P60-CS Incan bulb at a local sporting goods store for $9.95 and got my first set of CR123's to fuel it up. 

I know that may not seem like much to most of you long timers here, but for me it was a large step towards learning how to build my own custom lights. I can't help but feel a little excited about the possibilities and feeling a little intimidated by the learning curve. I know this is going to be fun. 

I have access to a premier machine shop at the college where I work and I know I will get a few more people interested in building some custom lights.

Oh, and the light came on with no problem with a warm glow at 65 lumens. I am happy.

MykeS


----------



## Larysius

Just ordered the Streamlight Nano for my keychain. Can't help but love the output from such a small light despite the weird battery type.

Also ordered the new Maglite Solitaire led version. Maglite has a special place in my heart because of how long it's been around and their reputation. I actually like the size of the solitaire, but the incandescent bulb killed me. Now that they finally have it in an LED version, I'm excited to try it out.

About a week ago I tried to get my hands on a photon freedom microlight, and ended up getting sent a knock off Fauxton instead. I did get a refund for it. Which is good, because I realized I didn't care for that form factor anyway.

If anyone has any experience with the authentic Photon Freedom and the knock off Fauxton, I'd be interested in reading your thoughts on the two.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UNiT5

Ultrafire 15t6 16000 LM (apparently) 15 x Cree XM-L T6 flash light.


4 x GTL 5800 (apparently) mAh 3.7v 26650 Li-Ion batteries

1 x Nitecore i4 intellicharger dremeled to accomodate 2 26650 simultaneously.

Not a flash light expert, was sold on the amount of LED's the light had. Thinking the more the better. I understand this is sometimes not the case, but i would love to upgrade the driver one day to get some more output from the LED's. When i get some spare time..


----------



## UpstandingCitizen

Fenix E25. I'm a big fan of Fenix's E-Series of lights...super high quality for low cost (E25 set me back $32 shipped). As for the light itself, 2xAA is the largest I like to go, and this one's a great size for a strong 2xAA thrower. Oh, and tail-standing is a must for me, which this one does.


----------



## donmecca1964

Eagtac D25C Ti, love it as my EDC


----------



## jakepen

Eagletac tx25c2, the throw is wonderful on this thing, very well designed light. Also just ordered a sc600 mkii l2, cool white version. That will be my flood light

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## FloggedSynapse

Fenix E01. Replaced Aeon as keychain light - smaller, brighter, similar runtime (30-40 hours). I muzzled and diffused the torch with hockey tape. Perfect!


----------



## bluebonnet

Energizer ROMEO right angle flashlight for wife's night stand.


----------



## Jash

Ordered a bunch of EO1's from batteryjunction's Black Friday sale for gifting lights $9.38 each. Also picked up the 1,000 lumen Maglite dropin from Terralux as it was an acceptible price for a spare 4D mag I've got lying around.


----------



## RetroTechie

Was looking for a quality 1x 18650 compact thrower in neutral white or even warm white, without getting into modding/custom territory. Especially that LED tint requirement narrowed the list of options quite a bit.

Several ones from EagleTac, didn't like they're not designed to take unprotected cells which I plan to try. Might be a problem, maybe not, didn't feel like risking it.
Many options from Xeno, but I had my doubts about the linear driver circuit in combination with LiFePO4 cells, which I also intend to try.
Few other options, some with lowest mode not low enough, some too floody, etc.

Final choice was between Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition, and ArmyTek Predator Pro v2.5 'warm' with XP-G2 R4 neutral white LED. The Predator ticked most boxes for me. A little larger than I wanted, but since this won't be an EDC anyway and is more about the ooohhh... ahhhh... bling factor,  I pulled the trigger on it today (+ some gold colored spare parts to go with it). Hope it comes in soon... :green:


----------



## bltkmt

FloggedSynapse said:


> Fenix E01. Replaced Aeon as keychain light - smaller, brighter, similar runtime (30-40 hours).




I don't think the E01 is brighter than an Aeon?


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Hate Chinese deliver, but its worth it.

Not strictly torches as such but all emit light or photons of some kind and are flashlight related
Waiting on three RGB filters, Defuser, Bike mount,key chain lighter,laser and I think that's most of it.


----------



## BigBluefish

SureFire A2-YG, because I foolishly sold my other YG, and I had no A2, and that was intolerable.


----------



## FloggedSynapse

This dark time of the year these light toys are more appealing. Here's my recently purchased Fenix E01, suspended. I diffused it with a piece of hockey tape - too much glare for reading much otherwise. Not a bad nightlight.


----------



## hyprmtr

The 12x XML T6 from Kaidomain. I the brightest light I could find in its compact size. It uses 6x 18650 batteries. Its my favorate out of about 60 lights I have.


http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S022371


Ken


----------



## spydie fanatic

EagTac D25A2 xpg2 clicky and D25LC2 xml2 clicky neutral white...ordered the new gen eneloop pro/xx from japan for the d25a2 and eagtac 18650 3400 for the d25lc2.

Also, Klarus XT11 upgrade xml2 runnung on AW 18650 3400 w/ pila IBC charger.

Oh and 3 old skool fenix L2D q5 BNIB from amazon...got em cheap and couldn't resist a blast from the past; was my first led flashlight!!

Only reason I bought these lights is I have a disease 

Help, oh help...the insanity!!!


----------



## DoubleZed

Still waiting for the TM26 and D25A clicky, but technically the last light that I bought and have already received is a Varta Indestructible 3AAA for the car  I think I will have to get at least one more!


----------



## Stainz

Several weeks ago I broke my Surefire addiction - again (Got an Olight M22 Warrior 'kit' in August-September!). The locally owned outdoor store had Fenix PD35's for $70 + s/t. I got a Nitecore 18650, too - charged it with the I2 that came with the M22 - started a trend - got four 3.6 A-Hr 18650's - all on a whim!


Stainz


----------



## olemil

TM26 was my last purchase(delivered yesterday). Bought it because having just the SRT6 wasn't enough.


----------



## Skimo

Defiant 650 lumen flashlight, I'm addicted to D cell Defiants... my wife asked me if I wanted more of them. So far it's way cheaper than knives, granted these are budget lights.


----------



## Bedlam

Two of the _last four_ lights I purchased showed up today, the first ones to get here. Nitecore P16 and MT21A. Only 5 hours until it gets dark!


----------



## hoop762

Last one was nitecore P12. So far I like it. Got a lot of hard use over the weekend. It stood up pretty well. 

Why did I buy it?? Well, I just can't help it. I never even had a choice.


----------



## Brangdon

Zipka 2+ and ZEBRA-H502 headlamps. My previous Zipka broke on holiday. I like the form factor because the retracting cord is more compact than a headband, so got the latest model as a replacement. While researching it, I revisited this forum for the first time in years, and decided to get a "good" headlamp as well; one that didn't need to be small. I think if I'd got the Zebralight first I wouldn't have bothered with the Zipka, although both are getting used.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Surefire E1L with KX1B head (from CPF Marketplace - thanks Shrike3612!) - Christmas present for someone who needs to be enlightened!


----------



## tonkem

Lupine Piko TL Max, 1200 lumens, for my wife. Elzetta Bravo for me. 2nd Lupine Wilma TL on CPF marketplace, for me


----------



## Keely

'Tis the season to be too busy to post! Here's my LD22 which I bought because of how much I just LOVE my LD12!






Keels


----------



## snakeplissken83

Surefire E2D LED Ultra, because I've never actually owned a surefire.

Their drawback for me was not being able to use 18650's without modding them, but I've been running it on two AW RCR123's for a month now and it seems fine. I'm very impressed with it, even to the point where I may become a surefire snob!


----------



## HIDblue

FourSevens MMU-X3...a triple XM-L2 in a very small form factor putting out a claimed 1,600 lumens. 

And a Zebralight SC600 MKII...just because.


----------



## Scooby214

I've bought seven Fenix in the last few weeks. My most recent purchase was an E35. Got it mainly to use in tailstand mode with an AOD-S diffuser. I find that the E35, while not having the best specs, makes a great 18650 powered EDC light. It's relatively small size makes it easy to pocket in cargo pants or slacks. 

I wish more of Fenix's newer lights could tailstand. I have a rubber donut that came with a Brinkmann light that I use to make my E21 and PD32 tailstand, but I think they could've made the PD32 tailstand without too much difficulty.


----------



## Per-Sev

My last light was my Lenslight KO titanium with Delta grip 2X123 the reason was its got a new LED and a new tail cap that allows you to tail stand it now, also its titanium and I wanted another titanium light after I forced to sell my other one to pay for some doctors bills. I have the aluminum KO also but titanium is just bad *** and its a must have at least one ti light in your collection.


----------



## travishu

This's the last led light in my hand, 14 white LEDs, 3 AAA Battery, small size for my pocket, and easy to hold.
As winter comes, and the sky goes dark very early, so I buy this light in case of emergency.


----------



## Monocrom

travishu said:


> This is the last led light in my hand, 14 white LEDs, 3 AAA Battery, small size for my pocket, and easy to hold.
> As winter comes, and the sky goes dark very early, so I buy this light in case of emergency.



Sorry, but lights with multiple LEDs in them and running off of 3AAA cells are the most likely type of flashlight to fail on you during an emergency. Especially in the winter time. Mainly due to how cheaply they're constructed.


----------



## bluebonnet

My last light purchased was a Surefire U2 Ultra because of the UI. It's a special light to me.


----------



## mtullis

The last one I purchased was a Olight SR95. I have no reason or need, but it sure is COOL.:devil:


----------



## techwg

The latest addition to my collection is the Fenix PD35 (I did a video review etc today on this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...echwg-s-Fenix-PD35-video-review-demonstration)

The reason I decided to go with it was a) it had been quite a long while since I bought a flashlight and I wanted to have the latest technology that I could get in the same PD range b) I liked the idea of getting 850 lumens c) after chatting with the myfenix guys and them telling me the beam is a bit tighter I was hooked on the idea.

I have been really happy with it. The spill is amazing, the throw is more than enough for what I "need" (although I can always use more cowbell) and with it being a classic white beam it has the effect of feeling brighter than it is. Sure, while the PD32 UE has very high quality colour rendition, it sometimes feels dimmer. While colour rendition is important, to me, I feel that the ability to see, period, is more important than making everything you do see beautiful looking. Rock breaks scissors, very happy with the PD35.


----------



## Lampbeam

Here's my drop in the bucket of a long successful thread. So my last purchase was a Fenix TK15 to inspect the buses I drive every morning. The reason I bought it is because another driver was showing off his at work. Consequently, not to be out done I promptly ran out and bought one of my own like I was in an arms race or something. Actually, it started some years ago when I showed this other driver my Surefire 6P. Now that I have spent some time on CPF I realize that I could go nuke in this arms race with a Thrunite TN30. But oh the humanity, let's not go there!


----------



## RetroTechie

Just this week got my ArmyTek Predator Pro "warm" with various extra's (including gold colored trimmings). Have now sitting on my desk a Predator Pro that looks exactly like this: (except tactical ring)
http://i4.rozetka.ua/goods/9817/armytek_predator_pro_v2_5_xp_g2_r5_gold_670_lm_920305_9817178.jpg
*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



*and* which has a Neutral White XP-G2 (R4) LED in it. Don't think there are too many of those in the EU...  I love the beam profile and tint!

Bought it mostly to complement the cool white, smallish lights I already have. That is: to get a light that's more "badass",  more powerful, throws further, and looks better than my other lights. It's certainly not an EDC imho, but wasn't meant that way.


----------



## UnderPar

HIDblue said:


> *FourSevens MMU-X3*...a triple XM-L2 in a very small form factor putting out a claimed 1,600 lumens.
> 
> And a Zebralight SC600 MKII...just because.




My next project. Will save for this.


----------



## mikekoz

A Fenix LD41 that REI had on closeout for $54.00! I got it home, wrapped some yellow paracord around the handle, and it looks really cool! I just bought it because I wanted it!!! :devil:


----------



## Torky455

I finally gave in to a Nitecore EA4 XML2-U2 that I.S. had on closeout for $39. 950 lumens on 4 Eneloops, and pretty crazy throw for such a small light. It's be nice if it had a lower low, but I have multiple Zebralights to cover that. I got one for a friend, then talked my cousin into one..about 30 seconds before I decided I really "needed" one.


----------



## RIX TUX

mikekoz said:


> A Fenix LD41 that REI had on closeout for $54.00! I got it home, wrapped some yellow paracord around the handle, and it looks really cool! I just bought it because I wanted it!!! :devil:


picture ?


----------



## mikekoz

RIX TUX said:


> picture ?




I will try to post one this eve!


----------



## mikekoz

mikekoz said:


> A Fenix LD41 that REI had on closeout for $54.00! I got it home, wrapped some yellow paracord around the handle, and it looks really cool! I just bought it because I wanted it!!! :devil:




And here it is!! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bluebonnet

mikekoz said:


> A Fenix LD41 that REI had on closeout for $54.00! I got it home, wrapped some yellow paracord around the handle, and it looks really cool! I just bought it because I wanted it!!! :devil:


 Mine gets a lot of use, a dependable light. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## RIX TUX

mikekoz said:


> I will try to post one this eve!


NICE


----------



## markr6

Zebralight SC600wII and H52w both came together. Great lights with perfect neutral white tints. Very pleased! I purchased the H52w to update my H51w, and the SC600wII since I heard so many good things about it. Didn't really need another 18650 torch, but the UI keeps me coming back to Zebralights.


----------



## WeBeDivin

I bought 4 Fenix E21 on Black Friday. The store has them @ $14.99 each. Kept 2 and gifted 2. I think it is a great light for the price.


----------



## Foot Hill

Most of not all my lights are edc aaa 
Streamlight stylist, fenix ld01, 4 7's preon...you know the small useful and practical ones! 
Well I got tired of being so practical and just received my TM26..3-3500 lumens. With built in charger and batt. & Charge/run time display. 
(Very fun light and great for night walks)
PS. I had to use my Stylist to help find power receptacle when plugging in the tiny monsters charger behind bed headboard. 
The practical lights will always be my Favorate.


----------



## Scooby214

WeBeDivin said:


> I bought 4 Fenix E21 on Black Friday. The store has them @ $14.99 each. Kept 2 and gifted 2. I think it is a great light for the price.


Wow! That is a fantastic deal. I have an E21 sitting on the table beside me. I thought I got a good deal when I paid $28 for mine. Definitely a great light, and especially for $15.


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK61. The numbers sound great to me


----------



## Scooby214

A repeat purchase: Fenix E35. Very useful light in so many ways. It doesn't have the best specs, but it's cheap and easy for a 18650 powered light.


----------



## Hot Brass

Just bought a Fenix PD-12.This is my second Fenix (TK-41),but my first CR123A powered light. I bought it so I can carry in my pocket for when I walk at night.MyTK-41 is a tad too big!
I love the light,but if you need to turn it on in the dark and you have to reach for it in your pocket,the power button is very hard to locate,unless you are lucky enought to hit the button first off,or you are looking right at it and can see the button. Maybe Fenix should raise the button up some or make it out of some kind of raised rubber,so that you can at least feel where it is. Better yet make it a tail-clicker. Hot Brass


----------



## Lee1959

I picked up a Shining Beam I-Mini with the dual bodies for AA and CR123, I use the AA body. It is carried daily in the second pouch of a dual magazine pouch. Have had it for several months and am very pleased. 

Why? Because I wanted a 1 cell AA light to go in my mag pouch which had decent power for "tac" uses and it fit the bill plus t gave a CR123 backup body option.


----------



## AVService

Surefire T1A Titan,haven't even got them yet!

Why? Because they are finally on the price range where I told myself I would if they ever dropped that far!

I am excited to see how they are.


----------



## olemil

My last purchase was a Xtar B20 Pilot. Why, because I have a spare 18650 not being used and looks like a decent light for $37. It'll be here on Monday, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## think2x

Armytek Wizard Pro Wide. I needed a second headlamp because the Surefire Minimus Vision is a great light but really burns through the batteries when on full output. Awesome light BTW.


----------



## moshow9

Not a purchase but a trade. This just came in today.


----------



## run4jc

moshow9 said:


> Not a purchase but a trade. This just came in today.
> 
> \



moshow9, that beam looks slightly warm - has that light been modded? Nice grab - beautiful light - low serial number!

I just received my latest - a McGizmo 6V High CRI Haiku with 119V emitter driven at 1.4A. Man, oh man. It's a real winner. My 4th McGizmo with the 119V - mule, AA Haiku, Haiku and now this one. I suppose you can say that I love that emitter.

This one puts out 180 lumen on high and has the nicest tint and beam shape in my collection. Just under double the output of the 'regular' 119V Haiku.

Why? Should be obvious. More of the goodness that I already enjoy from the other Haikus with 119V emitters!


----------



## moshow9

You are correct, it has a SSC P4 Hi-CRI emitter. 

Congrats on your pickup as well.


----------



## tvsinesperanto

A LED Lenser P17.

It's a big sucker (315mm long) & as heavy as a Maglite 4D (799g) but I'm really not very impressed with it to be honest. The volume of light it puts out (220lm) is, quite frankly, pathetic for a flashlight of it's size &, more importantly, price. Even taking into account the fact that it only runs on alkalines. You can get twice that output from a tiny EDC light like the Olight S10-L2/S20-L2 Baton which are 1/5th the length & 1/10th the weight. It also doesn't have any of the modern features you'd expect in a light of this price, just the 3 light levels & that's it. It isn't even waterproof.

The P17 fine for general use around the house but you obviously wouldn't EDC it unless you're Arnold Schwartznegger's muscle-bound brother. It's probably even too big to be convenient as an in-car backup. I purchased it specifically for household use though & it's certainly up to that task. The fact that it runs on 3x D-Cells means that it has a large energy capacity (a run time of 480hrs on low) which is an advantage over smaller lights & I especially find the fast focus system to be very handy. I'm always switching from flood to spot & back.

Still, I'd be feeling pretty ripped off if I had parted with the full RRP of AU$200+ for it. Luckily, I managed to get it for AU$90 from the "King of Knives" shop at Moore Park Supa-Centre in Sydney which was closing down & selling stock at well below cost. I still feel like I paid too much though, considering what else is out there.

Incidentally, I also picked up a cheap pocket folder at the same time (A "Lebendwell Adventure Blade" - A cheap Chinese knock-off of the Smith & Wesson ExtremeOps) which I'm fairly happy with considering I only paid $11 for it. I have no illusions about it's quality but it holds a decent edge & has taken some pretty nasty abuse with good humour.


----------



## WadeF

Got a 4Sevens Preon P2 with a high CRI neutral white Nichia 219B in it. I had been wanting to pick up a Preon for awhile as well as something with the Nichia high CRI emitter. I also picked up the parts to convert it into the single cell Preon, but so far the 2 cell set up fits fine in my pocket.


----------



## JimLob65

Been out of the loop for a while, but recently bought three! I received for X-Mas a FourSevens Maelstrom MMR-X Regen, and in the meantime bought a Quark Turbo QB2L-X with boost and a Fenix TK-22 gray special edition, which I really like. The lossless orange-peal reflector makes for a real nice beam, the finish is really attractive and the side switch is very convenient. I have a fenix LD-35 on order.


----------



## Lite_me

^^ I just got one of these also. Well, actually two!


----------



## Calemerson

Olight S15 Baton, just wanted to try it compared to my Jetbeam BA10. Looking for a jammy light. The dog likes to snooze in the way in the middle of the night.


----------



## Stainz

Mrs. Stainz gave me a S-F M3LT-s, bought locally on the same half off sale as I bought my Invictus, for Christmas. Keepers, all!

Stainz


----------



## rmkilc

The last LED lights I bought were the Fenix PD22 and PD35. These are also my first LED lights, and I have to start somewhere.


----------



## ven

Just purchased a TK50 for a new work flashlight.It will replace a T7 which is quite battered now from being dropped more times than i can remember............
I wanted a decent light that runs alkalines which are free in work.Being a 2d the life should be good on the high(120lm),the anti roll head(T7 rolled more than a ball)is a big + as it is rested on machinery to light up parts i am working on inside .


----------



## bluebonnet

My last purchase was a Surefire U2 Ultra. Its UI has always interested me and I'm enjoying using it.


----------



## SlipperTip

Just bought my first proper light which was a Christmas prezzie to myself. 

A Sunwayman D40A which i am in love with. Debated between it and the Nitecore EA4 but everyone seemed to rate the D40A as the better quality light from what I read. I also managed to get it at a bargain price for the UK where we seem to pay extortionate prices compared to the US. Must look into that emigration... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronG

I bought a sunwayman m11r and a jetbeam rrt - 0 from going gear because they were on sale


----------



## kelmo

AZ2 because I can!


----------



## SEMIJim

LumaPower Signature Standard. Because I've been wanting one ever since they came out and because Battery Junction had it on sale for a killer price 

Jim


----------



## Stainz

I just hit evil-bay for a S-F Titan T1a for a nickel less than a C-note delivered... may be here by week's end. Last two S-F's: an M3LT-s and a T1a - one extreme to the other!


----------



## eric lovingood

MMU-3 
Why? Cuz it was on sale

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eric lovingood

Oops that MMU X3

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriteGeek

MMU-X3 because it was on sale

Niwalker BK-FA2 because it looked beautiful!


----------



## Scenic

Nitecore P12 - powerful, quality light and a nice size. My first 18650 light.


----------



## permagne

Needed a replacemant for my Maglite 4D with custom LED supposedly 900lumen or so, popular mod a years back. SSC P7 or something like that. The 4D was too bulky to bring around, and for home use I've not replaced the batteries even after 4 years... (Maybe not the advertised 900 lumens...)

Desided on sunwayman D40A, and I'm very happy with the first impression. Was looking for a common battery type (AA) with good power, not necessary throw. D40A or EA4, but the range in power available in the D40A was the selling point for me. The moonlight feature is key if you've already been in the dark for 30minutes and want to save some night vision. And it's quite a bit brighter than my modded 4D.

Bought from doingoutdoor.com, and shipping was really quick.

Very happy...


----------



## KiwiMark

AaronG said:


> I bought a sunwayman m11r and a jetbeam rrt - 0 from going gear because they were on sale



My RRT-0 from Going Gear just arrived yesterday and I'm really liking it - the UI is very nice and the output is really good.


----------



## Kauto

HDS Hi-Cri because they are the best!  (At least in my opinion.....)

Thanks! :thumbsup:
Kauto


----------



## zs&tas

fenix PD 35, its my compact 18650, and has more levels than my others. my second fenix, im real happy with the solid build.

solarforce Z1 - everyone should get one of these. it was a bargain and very well finished with great throw, good mode spacing and a forward clicky, same size as my EX11 too. very impressed.


----------



## bullinchinashop

Shining Beam S-mini


----------



## cowsmilk

McGizmo AA Ti Mule, switching to AA batteries from CR123s.


----------



## ctrashp

Just ordered 2 Zebralights. SC600 MK II's. Supposedly 1100 LUM....  Should be here by this weekend. For Xmas, I received the S10 baton (Olight) and the S20 Baton. I'm set for a couple weeks..... 
later, ctrashp


----------



## EdFromOhio

Rustu R40S and an Ultrafire L-6XL2 because my friend's mother had Alzheimer's and recently wandered out of the house very early one morning. The weather was terrible and cloudy, so it was hard to see. I only had two XM-L T6 lights which were by far the brightest of the search group, but still not good enough. Unfortunately, she wasn't found until she had already died from exposure to the elements. If there's ever a search and rescue again, I'll be better prepared. The Rustu came in and is absolutely insanely bright. I'm expecting the Ultrafire to be as good, even though I know Ultrafire marketing people are some of the biggest liars on earth.


----------



## DoubleZed

After the Eagtac D25A I have started to like single AA lights and they just seem to be the best fit for me, so I just ordered an L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 4-Mode Black. Starting to think I should have ordered one more in white for my GF.


----------



## DoubleZed

Accidental double post.


----------



## brawler1588

The last flashlight I purchased was the fenix pd35 with 2 fenix 18650 3400mah batteries. I bought it because i Had the ld10 and wanted something that was a great EDC and had a great output> the pd35 fit the bill and was not that much bigger. Very satisfied with my purchase


----------



## ven

Recently the convoy m2,why because i got a convoy s8 and its pretty awesome for the money being honest,quite surprised as the finish is on par with fenix/nitecore for a 1/4 of the cost.The m2 on its way is a little larger than the s8 of which both are single 18650 fed.Check them out if not seen them,you wont be disappointed


----------



## david57strat

I just picked up an EagleTac TX25C2 on CPF MarketPlace. The last light I bought from him was a ThruNite TN30 (Excellent light, and at a great price, in pristine condition). 

This light will be replacing my D25LC2 (which has also served me very well for the past year-and-a-half, as one of my EDC lights. The poor holster on the D25 is pretty much shot, and it has a few battle scars on it - but the light is still in perfect working condition


----------



## chrisu

Got a Fenix TK15 kit for Christmas. Love it. Ordered a Foursevens MMU-X3 with a charger and two batteries. Blaming you guys for this, BTW!


----------



## Artorias

Solarforce L2T! I love these, high quality AND cheap, not something you can say very often.


----------



## Lithium466

Zebralight H31fc...outdated but still nice, and it was cheap 
Always loved the tint of these Rebel 4000°K


----------



## cjmorris

Just ordered a Nitecore P12 and a xstar VP1 charger. I have been working 13 hour days 7 days a week. I need to spend some of that $$$ on my self.


----------



## bluebonnet

Today I ordered my first single-AAA flashlight, Jason's production light, the Beta-QR (EN).


----------



## jruser

Most recent was Nitecore SRT5. It was in a unique position as being the only light I could find for compact, "tactical", 18650, moonlight, and being able to change modes while off.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Most recent light was my Holy Grail of flashlights..a HDS Rotary 250.

I had ordered the Rotary 200,but HDS gave me a free upgrade to the Rotary 250.

I'd been waiting since Oct.31,2013(When I originally ordered my Rotary) for my new light to arrive.It finally showed up on Jan.17,2014.


----------



## jonwkng

Solarforce C2000. My first MT-G2 based light.


----------



## martinaee

kj2 said:


> Fenix TK61. The numbers sound great to me



Wait you can already pre-order it?


----------



## kj2

martinaee said:


> Wait you can already pre-order it?



I could, but the dealer removed the light from their website.


----------



## ChrispyCritter

WF-502B CREE XM-L T6..bought 2 because I had a $25 Amazon gift certificate and needed a couple flashlights for walking my dog, outdoor use (biggest use will probably when I have fires out back) and emergency's. Seems to be a decent light for the money (around $22 both lights, 2 batteries and charger) so far (only got the one with batteries and charger yet).

Wish I could find more info about it like if it has a protection circuit in the circuitry (batteries have a protection circuit)..haven't came across any posts or videos where people seem to know much more than what is already out there for the light..can't even find an owners manual for it. 

I could look up the specs for the emitter but that doesn't go into circuitry really..must be circuits in the switch and driver (both ends). So far no one has answered my thread in the "budget" light forums besides linking me to a search. I already spent hours searching that info though and without taking out the circuitry myself to see I can't figure out if it has it for sure. 

Might take it apart sometime though but would prefer to have someone that knows their electronics and has taken one apart already tell me without saying right off the light is "junk"..I have however seen videos where it was taken apart but they didn't seem to go much in the circuitry like saying what kind of protection is built in or not. Anyways after 3 days use/testing the one light is "great" for the money..the batteries and charger seem to work good too even though I wouldn't call them "quality" but I wouldn't call them low quality either as they look ok and test alright so far...


----------



## cshehan

Just got a Fenix PD22 on clearance at REI. I was looking to replace a cheap $5 AA led light I got from AutoZone, which other than being flickery and not as bright as I would like was about the perfect size to fit in the small side pocket on carpenters jeans. When I got to the store and got to see the size of the PD22 and the various light settings I was sold immediately. It feels high quality, and the pocket clip will save me having to fish for it in a pocket. The only downside are the batteries as I would have preferred cheaper AA's or something rechargeable. Sadly this light won't work with any rechargeables as they provide too much voltage according to the instructions that came with the light.


----------



## Monocrom

:welcome:

Nice score on that PD22.


----------



## ven

The last light i bought was a lenser t7.2 for work...........the one i bought 10 minutes before that is far more interesting as its an x3vn


----------



## kj75

Fenix E35. Was looking for an powerful Fenix EDC instead of my Fenix E15.


----------



## kj75

Maglite 3D LED. The price was only € 29.99
My cheapest big thrower


----------



## Kyle_PL

LED Lenser P7.2 ... because Fenix E40 blinds me, even at minimum power mode (central point is too intensive), when i read digits on meters, or read a map. On LED Lenser I can "distract stream", and there is no problem in reading from short distances.


----------



## RetroTechie

A brass 1x 18650 light from CN Quality Goods. Because the combination of material, design, mode spacing, the option of a warm white LED, and its price, was irresistable. :green:

Should make for a classy around-the-house light. Placing the order was a PITA though (unsecure connection to the site,  among other annoyances).


----------



## ven

Kyle_PL said:


> LED Lenser P7.2 ... because Fenix E40 blinds me, even at minimum power mode (central point is too intensive), when i read digits on meters, or read a map. On LED Lenser I can "distract stream", and there is no problem in reading from short distances.




Nice 1,you wont be disappointed ,i just got my T7.2 and love it.Knew i would as had the T7 before and a very good light imo,very good zoom/focus on the lensers(well genuine ones anyway).Only difference over the P7 apart from knurling is you can lock head at any position so saves it moving if caught.




One of my fav lights might get another..........


----------



## Monocrom

I have a T7 as well and wasn't too impressed with it. The 4xAAA battery-carrier was a clear sign of laziness by LEDLenser. (Then again the more common 3xAAA carriers by any maker is the same.) While LL's carrier is built a bit better than most designed to accommodate AAA cells, it's still far from robust. It can crack or break. Then you're out of luck.

I agree that the transition from flood to throw and back again works well. But the flood setting is just so much better. Far too big of a dark ring using the throw setting. Also, it would be nice if there was some way to lock the bezel in one setting and the other. Unfortunately it's basically free-floating. Grip the light too tightly with large hands, and you can easily, accidentally, move the head forward into a setting you don't want. 

One of the overall best features I found with the T7 was the free included holster. Most such free holsters are cheap junk. But LL did an excellent job with this one.


----------



## ven

Monocrom,i do agree with some parts,the carrier on my t7 was fine though as with the t7.2 and can be unscrewed from the tail cap if there were issues(at least 3yrs maybe 4 of battery changes every few days with no breaks or issues on the carrier).An easy way to tell if genuine is silver contacts for the +(fakes have gold) .In UK we have LEDCO the UK distribution and i cant fault them,sent me a part out next day free......also have a 5yr guarantee thats not bad considering fenix/nitecore and even surefire which is only 2yrs..........Any problem,mail or call and part sent out FOC.
The T7.2 can now be locked monocrom which was 1 of the deciding factors for me over the P7 and locked at any stage of the zoom too.
Agree the AAA format is not best,but i find the size compact(perfect being honest) for me.The holsters are good as you say,up there with the better ones provided by other "higher end" manufacturers.My grip with them is the easy to scrape material used,shame no haIII but saying that some i have with that material shows scrapes too easy...

Just my experiences of course and know others will vary as with all brands:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthernStar

The last LED light I baught was the TK75-L2. The reason I baught it was because of i did not have a longdistance light which I need, so now it was time to get one.


----------



## NorthernStar

Double post.


----------



## Ishango

I bought a Fenix LD22 with a gift card for which I could not find another purpose and one of my favourite outdoors stores accepted the card. I am currently focussing at getting back to AA batteries since I bought a lot of 18650 lights lately. I already own a well used LD20 so it was an easy choice (the alternatives were a TK15 I already own or some Energizer/Varta/etc... light.


----------



## Labrador72

Ishango said:


> I bought a Fenix LD22 with a gift card for which I could not find another purpose and one of my favourite outdoors stores accepted the card. I am currently focussing at getting back to AA batteries since I bought a lot of 18650 lights lately. I already own a well used LD20 so it was an easy choice (the alternatives were a TK15 I already own or some Energizer/Varta/etc... light.



I hear you. The other day I bought two 18650 lights and then the day after I thought I had to many so I had to buy two AA lights to keep the balance between lights of different battery types! The life of a flashaholic if full of difficult choices.


----------



## OKWalker

I got a Nitecore P12 last week, and I liked it so much that I have a SRT7 on the way! 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## utlgoa

The new Led Lenser P7.2 because of the new mat finish, improved optics and new/brighter LED.


----------



## ven

utlgoa said:


> The new Led Lenser P7.2 because of the new mat finish, improved optics and new/brighter LED.



Its a great light imo............no regrets at all,hope you enjoy it


----------



## Kyle_PL

ven said:


> Agree the AAA format is not best,but i find the size compact(perfect being honest) for me.


Now I'm waiting for 3xAA LED Lenser (P9.2 name  , 15cm lenght, 3xAA, without any 320lm "boost mode" {~250 lm on High mode is absolutely superb} , and ~50lm on low, and this will by my perfect light)



Monocrom said:


> I have a T7 as well and wasn't too impressed with it. The 4xAAA battery-carrier was a clear sign of laziness by LEDLenser.(Then again the more common 3xAAA carriers by any maker is the same.) While LL's carrier is built a bit better than most designed to accommodate AAA cells, it's still far from robust. It can crack or break.


RLY?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ1dBryAcnE




Monocrom said:


> Far too big of a dark ring using the throw setting. (...) T7


LED Lenser "7.2" series, have better optics, than "7" series
(from 1:30)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcrtQLYlsFE


----------



## Monocrom

Yes... Really.

Then again, if you want to blindly believe a manufacturer's marketing Ad. posted on youtube. Go ahead.

I know you're new here, but I've been telling it like it is for a long time. No axe to grind. No brands promoted just because they might be my favorite. My two favorite brands are SureFire and Streamlight. And I've criticized both when they've screwed up.


----------



## SteveL408

The last LED light I purchased was a JETBeam BC10 XPG Cree LED Flashlight. I bought it from Amazon for ~$30. I wanted a small, inexpensive light with a simple clicky tailcap that ran on a single CR123 battery to carry in my pocket on a daily basis. It's cheap and made in China but it's pretty much perfect for my needs.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UG0TBK/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Labrador72

Nitecore MT2c and MT26: I wanted to have a couple of lower-end lights with no personal value to keep in the car. The UI could significantly be improved with minor changes but overall they work well for what I need them: good bang for the buck!


----------



## GaryM

Ordered some Olight S15s for travel and car lights. Most of my lights use 18650 or 123A cells and I thought AA powered lights might be handy.


----------



## Xavsbud

I recently bought a Veleno Designs Quantum D2 with blue trits, extra battery and carrier. Have to admit, this one grew on me very fast. A lot of light for the size.


----------



## caddylover

my last purchase is a Deft-X and I'm still waiting for it. I most recently acquired a Fenix RC40 and a Nitecore TM26 3800L. Great lights. I'm just waiting for my king of throw light to show up


----------



## hugodrax

TK75, the battery case in my TK40 leaked and ruined the carrier.

I decided to go for the TK75 to be my workhorse light and it definitely was the right decision.


----------



## neutralwhite

HDS Nichia B 170 Exec.
because its my first Nichia.


----------



## buds224

Eagletac D25LC2 Color, because it's a forward clicky White - RGB light.


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh's AtomVn with 5000K XM-L2 on copper. High output, nice tint in a small package.


----------



## markr6

Just ordered an Eagletac G25C2. No real reason to be honest. Boredom? Addicted to lights? I do need a throwier 18650 torch and I've been itching to try my first EagleTac light. I like the looks of this one and the UI looks great.


----------



## wvdavidr

I bought a Fenix TK75. The reason: to (hopefully) stop me from buying any more lights. I can't reasonably justify a more powerful one. I have a nice collection of less-powerful ones (Olight M22, Eagletac G25C2 MK II, Olight M10, etc.). We'll see if it works.


----------



## reppans

Another Malkoff MDC AA 0.3/9/115 - for being the first quality US manufacturer to offer a 1xAA sub-lumen clicky. I like keeping a couple copies of my favorite lights, and Gene keeps switching up the mode spacing so I figure better lock in this best-for-me spacing before it is gone.


----------



## Stainz

My SF T1A Titan arrived 1/3/14. Why did I get it? Mark this purchase up to another example of LED flashlight gluttony, pure and simple. That probably explains why, after finding it for $10 less now, I unabashedly want another one! No rhyme - no reason - I just want another one... "Gimme, gimme, gimmee!".

In it's defense - it really is neat. Kind of like a smaller/one cell version of my marked down/half-off October shocker - my LB3T Invictus. 

Stainz


----------



## NoNotAgain

Fenix TK41.

I've got one in each vehicle. Like the AA batteries due to price and the latest version of the TK41 is 900 lumens. Love the throw. Also have Led Lenser V-2's in glove box, P3AFS on key ring. 

Never can have too much light.


----------



## gkbain

Sunwayman D40A. Because I didn't have one. My wife may leave me.


----------



## ven

gkbain said:


> Sunwayman D40A. Because I didn't have one. My wife may leave me.





:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Capolini

*K40vn. Because I love "Throwers" and have the disease of MORE!!!* *Also, my Siberian demanded that I get it! lol!*


----------



## Grandall4

4sevens Quark Turbo. Mostly used for the nights when I'm OIC at the FD. Not a lot of street lights in town, so a small and powerful light is a must when you are the 1st person on scene.


----------



## kj2

*Sunwayman M60C.*Cancelled


----------



## T45

My latest purchase is a JetBeam RRT-2. I have wanted one since I first saw one here on CPF. Love the style; the machining and fit is excellent. However that knubby of a tailcap switch is a point of frustration. I won't be buying any of the newer style with the wings around the tailcap.


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh's MVn. Got it at a great price at the now ongoing sales.


----------



## Trevilux

EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti 2014 Nichia 219. Because I love titanium flashlights and I would like to try a LED nichia 219.


----------



## Cerealand

Novatac 120P with 17670 extender.


----------



## Kwazyjuice

My most recent Led light purchase was a HDS Rotary 250 with flush button and silver bezel. I purchased the HDS because I have read/heard that it was very good in quality, customizable UI, tough, and the rotary control of course. I believe the light has all these qualities! Great light to own and use! I highly recommend!

Also that is uses 1 cr123 battery.


----------



## AZPops

Didn't buy any lights for a while. But have since bought a T1A (due to the current price at Botach) as a back up to my present T1A. Soon after the T1A, I went ahead an ordered a Alpha Ready Made, as this was an area of lighting (tint, and pure flood) that I didn't have. This will be great to carry while walking the boy, especially when the weather starts warming up in the desert.


----------



## Labrador72

Battery cases won't leak. The batteries WE put into do!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2

Olight S15. For in my backpack. Am very happy with the review-sample that I received from Olight, so there has to be one in my backpack 
Also ordered a Traffic Wand for it, right away.


----------



## enginesix

Nitecore D10 for edc. I like the screw on clip.


----------



## Labrador72

Labrador72 said:


> Battery cases won't leak. The batteries WE put into the lights do!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk





Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIX TUX

just got the Roche f12 because I liked the tan color and the look of it.
color came a little darker, but has a perfect fit and finish.
the color, shape, and output of the beam is exactly identical to my sc600 mk II (I wish I found this light before I bought the zl)
it has the 5 modes - wish I could turn off the dicso modes


----------



## Lord Flashlight

Thrunite Archer 2A. Got it for a good price and with five modes and running on 2AA seemed to be one of those lights that does everything I'd need it to. Looks sleek, has a clip and tail stands.


----------



## caddylover

I just bought a K40VN over the weekend. Thanks Vinh


----------



## Tmack

Just built a convoy m1 mtg2, and a BTU Shocker xm l2 's is on its way from mountain electronic, along with Samsung 20r cells. I've read the endless battle between this light and other high performance triple emitter lights, and the shocker seems to be a very good performer.


----------



## ghuns

Streamlight PT2L. Bought 3 as gifts for my dad and 2 brothers.


----------



## BigBluefish

An E2L lego by Tana bored for a 17670 with the head eviscerated and rebuilt with a reflector and a Nichia 219 emitter and driver programmed with 2 modes 5% low and 100 % high with no mode memory. Reason? I want a light for hiking/camping/hunting that will run on rechargeables and CR123a primaries, with decent low runtimes (20hrs +) good throw with decent spill and that nice Nichia neutral high-cri tint.


----------



## BriteGeek

Powertac E10 Spark, and I have no idea why I bought it! (ok, it was at a show and it was cute, nice lumen, small size, magnetic base...)


----------



## BlueSwede

I needed a keychain flashlight with flood light for close-up work so I got myself a Fenix E05 last week. I enjoy it very much and keep it with me all the time. I think I'm starting to develop a flashaholic habit because I already ordered its big brother, the E12. To me, standard AA or AAA batteries is a must (because I get them for free at work ;-) 

Brgds.. /BlueSwede


----------



## Onestep

For myself it was a Fenix PD32UE.


----------



## olemil

Rofis TR51 ordered yesterday and shipped today. Why? Because I have two 18650 3400mah batteries sitting in their case wanting to be used and GG has them marked down 40%. Plus I couldn't resist having another light to feed my addiction.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Just ordered a Sunwayman C20C. 

It's a 450 lumen side-switch 1x18650 light with a cool white XM-L U3.

I plan to use this light as a host for the following mods:
1. Replace emitter with MTG2 5000k on copper Noctigon star. (I already have this)
2. Replace driver with 3.04 amp Nangj 105c with DrJones Lumodrv firmware (shipped, but could take weeks or months to arrive).
3. Apply Zener Diode mod to Nangj 105c to enable it to run at higher input and output voltage necessary for MTG2. (I have hte zener diode mod kit in hand)
4. Consider stacking up to 4 additional 7135 chips to increase driver output to 4.5 amps. (I have the 7135 chips, but not sure I want to run at that current in such a small light)
5. Possibly replace switch with Radioshack micro-momentary (depends on how much I like the stock switch.
6. Run the light on 2xIMR 18350 cells (already in hand).

Hopefully everything will fit, or if it doesn't I can make it fit with a little grinding, drilling and filing. 

Note that this would be pocket rocket... not intended to be a practical light. If all goes well it should turn into a short-range pocket rocket with max output around 2,000 lumens and runtime of maybe 10-13 minutes. Due to use of 2 unprotected cells in series and no low voltage protection, this light would only be useful for short bursts and it would always be necessary to use tailcap lockout when not in use.


----------



## LATimber

Sun Drop XR-U. My first McGizmo.


----------



## Tmack

Just ordered a Tk75vn killerthrow. Will be my first vinh light.


----------



## Lighteous

I ordered a number of Malkoff parts to assemble into an awesome light: an M91A drop in, MD2 head, MD4 body and switch, and a high/low bezel switch. It is a very high quality, floody and bright light. All the pieces parts added up to a pricey purchase, plus I had to purchase the bezel wrench. I've wrung my hands over whether or not to buy this light for some time now. Like most of us, I certainly didn't need it, and it's not my only Malkoff (my 5th if counting) but I'm very glad to have it and recommend it without reservation.


----------



## False Cast

I bought a McGizmo Sapphire GS. I wanted a K.I.S.S. keychain/suit coat breast pocket light that was lightweight, took a single AAA, and had a high level of craftsmanship. The light met, and exceeded, my expectations. I'm now considering my next light from Don.


----------



## Eagtaczac

CaNo said:


> Hahaha! I cracked up when I read this im not going to lie! He's lucky to have a buddy like you always looking out for him! haha Do you test for poison in his steaks as well? :nana: That's why I hate giving flashlights as gifts... I can't resist not opening it to "make sure it worked" as well lol


Hahaha I have "tried" so many times to gift lights to people......I ALWAYS END UP KEEPING THEM! Haha


----------



## DoubleZed

A black 4-mode L3 illumination L10 with Nichia 219. Perfect little light. Love the tint and kind of like switching it on and off by turning the head. I don't like it per se, but it is great when I don't want to wake others in the night by turning the light on with a loud CLICK!!! And the firefly mode is perfect - darker than the moonlight on the D25A clicky. This is also my first Nichia light. But anyway - this is the bedside light for me. I take other lights with me when going out.


----------



## jonwkng

XSearcherVn. Because.


----------



## ven

I have my last light previously mentioned the x3vn,its an amazing VTM(very tiny monster) .Reasons ........well several,i dont own a 47s light,heard so much about them so thats 1 reason,then i nearly bought a maelstrom on offer,held back for an unknown reason then vinh had some x3s..........so it was a done deal.3300lm at 9.6A in your hand,excellent build quality and a UI that is pleasantly simple from the multi modes on the other light i have(like marmite).Still retains its low mode,but the high is something else.........love it .

tm15 on left and x3vn on right







Little size pic next to a small ea4




Then i also like "bargain" lights,these i call bargains because they are well made,good quality and look nice too.I admit they are not the perfect package depending on needs,it does nothing the best,just everything good imo.All for a cheap cost of around $25 or less but can hold them selves against lights twice their cost.

The roche F8,what a nice light,well made as said,memory but reverse clicky,not biggest fan tbh but nothing i cant live with and soon get used to the 1/2 press mode selections.Available in grey to break up the black norm of my collection added to the appeal.
Odd side is protected cells are a no no due to the extra 4mm or so in length does not agree with the cap.So unprotected is the only choice with my version and fed with a pany 3400 cell.




Hoping my next light with be the tk75vn or k40vn......not decided yet but think the tk75vn suits my needs/wants more as i like flood .
But a man has to have a dedicated thrower too


----------



## MrCrane

Nitecore ea4. Just because.


----------



## Illum

Foursevens Mini ML. No idea, just arrived one day on my porch step and insisted it lives here.


----------



## RetroTechie

Ordered a brass 1x 18650 light from CN quality goods. As soon as I ran across it, I felt that it was 'something different' from the usual crap, both in specs and design. Actually got a neutral white one rather than warm white as ordered. But still I'm happy with the purchase, it really _is_ something different than most lights. And rather compact for an 18650 light too. A shame that protected 18650's don't fit though, a few more mm's length for that purpose would be okay. 

Makes for a nice around-the-house light, or for actual collecting purposes. As a duty/bicycle light or something? Hmm... not so much I think.


----------



## yowzer

I just got a Nitecore EC25W in the mail today. Been looking for a new compact light with decent throw, and the UI seemed interesting. Neutral white is always a big plus too.


----------



## Tracer

Just got the Eagletac Ti 2014 D25A with XP-GS S2 and a Eagletac Ti 2014 D25A Clicky with XM-L2 u2 Neutral white led.
Why? To keep my D25A Ti with Nichia 219 company.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just bought another Inova X2 online. First one was titanium color, made in China. This one is black and at 107 lumens, not the current 150. Found a seller that had some older stock, but new in package. And I bought it because this is one of the harder to find Inovas to say, "Assembled in USA."


----------



## ChrisGarrett

The three Convoy lights arrived yesterday, the three in the middle: M2 (silver bezel) with 2.8A driver board and XM-L T6-3C (NW) LED, the M1 with 2.8A driver board and XM-L U2-1B binned (CW) Cree and the S2 (grey) with 2.8A board and XM-L T5-5C (rosy tint) emitter.

In retrospect, I probably should have gotten the S2 with a lower current board, either the 1A, 1.4A, or even the 2.1A, since it does get hot after five to seven minutes on high. 

For $69 shipped with two LG 18650 D1 3000mAh 4.35v cells (pink one) and battery case, I can't complain.

Chris


----------



## Tmack

Is your m1 reflector OP? Is there anywhere I can find a smooth one? 

Just sent my shocker off to get "v54" treatment .


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Tmack said:


> Is your m1 reflector OP? Is there anywhere I can find a smooth one?
> 
> Just sent my shocker off to get "v54" treatment .



Moderately orange peeled, I would say, but not aggressively so.

I got them from FastTech, so you would have to contact them, for a smooth reflector.

Chris


----------



## DaveSebring

Just ordered a NiteCore CU6 Can't wait to try out the UV on night time walks - looks like a really fun light.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered the Sunwayman D20A. The design of it appeals to me and I like the idea of a red mode. The red mode on my SRT3 just isn't enough sometimes.


----------



## sampson2269

L3 ILLUMINATION L08 CREE NICHIA 219, because I love the color from the 219. 

SC52w L2 AA Flashlight Neutral White, mainly because I love zebralight flashlights and wanted there newest sc52 model.


----------



## chaosdsm

Just purchased the Nitecore SRT7.

My top reasons for the purchase:
> 700 lumens output
> 200 yard throw
Beacon mode
strobe mode
Smart Selector Ring
integrated RGB LED's - so I don't need to carry seperate RGB lenses when/if needed.
small size & light weight make it an easy carry whether I'm in the car, on the motorcycle, hiking, or bugging out.
reasonably good showing in reviews
Found one at an insanely good price - just hope it's the real deal & not some knock-off...


----------



## ccryder53

Nitecore SRT6 great output and the variable output is waaaay handy! They can be found in the low $70's!


----------



## novice

I bought a first-generation SF E2L-AA Outdoorsman from Amazon, because it was a decent price, I had an Amazon gift card from Xmas to cover much of the cost, and because it is the only AA-based light SF has made. It does not throw as far as other SF lights, but that's okay. I'm thankful to have it.


----------



## Tmack

Mx25l3vn . I can't stop!!


----------



## Chenery88

SRT5 ....18650 but small enough for a duty belt with loads lumens but easily controllable with the ring...


----------



## BMP

Streamlight TLR-1 HL. Because I wanted a high power light for my HD handgun. 

Brad


----------



## zs&tas

I Have just received a almost NIB Olive olight M20 Premium, I like my G2 M20 and my M22 and the olive looked nice. 
Im very happy, can you tell


----------



## Tmack

D40avn.. I think I need help. 

Tk75vn killerthrow, shockervn, Mx25l3vn, convoy m1, d40avn in two weeks. (sigh)


----------



## BigBluefish

An X60L Cool White 3 mode P60 module, and a Sportac XP-G2 triple P60 module, because I need a drop-in for my SoFo L2T, for use with a handgun, or just general use. I'll see which one I like better and flip the other.

Yeah, right! 

And a FourSevens Atom CR123 and the headlamp kit. Because I don't have headlamp and I think one would be useful around the house and in the woods, and the headlamp mount can be used with different lights.


----------



## FLAWLS1

Just placed an order for a Armytek Predator Pro. Bought it for throw, wow factor, & reviews.


----------



## Stockhouse13

a Eagtac D25C Ti Clicky. Wanted something light. Great for EDC with plenty of lumens.


----------



## Scooby214

Fenix TK12, plus a camping lampshade and a spacer ring to replace the cigar grip ring. This is my eleventh Fenix flashlight purchase since November, not counting the five I purchased for Christmas gifting. I bought the TK12 because I like the XP-G2, and this was one of the brighter XP-G2 lights I could find. I also wanted to try out the new tactical clicky. I like the new clicky and the H/L/M mode selection.

The TK12 is a sweet looking light with the spacer ring on it in place of the grip ring.


----------



## Southernlight

Just received a Tasklight II.
I am in awe of the machining and thread alignment.
It has a specific task and works very nicely for it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I got an ITI brand I think 2AAA LED penlight using a half watt emitter for $3.77 at a wholesale tool company here. It has a reverse clicky on the end and it pretty bright on the cheap batteries that it came with. The only colors they had were green and brown so I got brown. For the price it is a good light I can keep it in my pocket and throw it away if it breaks and not even blink.


----------



## Charles L.

Recently bought a few lights after a 4 year hiatus. In order of purchase: Nitecore SRT3, Olight S20 L2, Zebralight SC600 w II L2, and awaiting a Nitecore HC50 headlamp. Needless to say, all the new ones blow away the old ones. Love them all, but I find it's the Nitecore I reach for most often. The infinitely variable output and absurdly low moonlight levels are quite nice. Second is the Olight, which I really like but lacks the Nitecore's low level abilities, followed by the Zebralight -- yeah it's bright, but it's chunky and gets hot very quickly. The neutral-warm tint is a bit too yellow for my taste as well -- much prefer the warm tint of my old Jetbeam III M.

Looking forward to the headlamp - my first.


----------



## GrooveRite

I usually pop in from time to time here on CPF since 2005 and always look for the smallest and brightest light I can find at an affordable price for my budget. The past 6 months, I've read multiple threads on Eagletac lights and thats how I came to my decision to purchase the D25C Ti with XM-L2 T6. The funny thing is when I show any non-flashoholic the light and then tell them the price, they look at me like I'm weird for spending this much on a light. I usually tell them mine is cheap compared to others! There are MORE expensive ones out there...MUCH MUCH MORE expensive!! :devil:


----------



## e1sbaer

L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 3mode.

It's mainly for use in and around the house. The color rendition of the nichia led is perfect for that. For inside use, I find proper color rendition more important than high lumens.


----------



## Tmack

Had to smash the piggy bank for the Tk61vn. Couldn't resist the king. 
Me and my wallet aren't on speaking terms......


----------



## kj2

Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 CW. Mostly because of the long runtime. And my first ZL


----------



## smw1138

Just picked up two older lights to keep in my cars.

1) Foursevers MMU-HD (AKA S18)

2) Thrunite Catapult V3

Certainly not the latest and brightest but I'm really impressed by the solid build of these two lights. With a couple of diffusers (Olight SR51 for the Foursevens) and filled with CR123s, these are great glovebox lights.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Placed a few orders this week:

(1) Ordered a Convoy S6 from Mountain Electronics pre-modded with an XP-G2 triple on Noctigon direct copper star and 5.8 amp driver with NLITE firmware. Also ordered a couple low resistance Panasonic INR 18650s to power it. This time I decided to go with a different tint on each of the three emitters. So it will come with 1 cool white, 1 neutral white, and 1 warm white. This should be a nice pocket-rocket.

(2) Also ordered 3 cheapie 1xAA sized zoomies from Dealextreme for use as hosts in mods. If I like the styling, I'll swap in different drivers and emitters. If not... well they're only around $6 each.


----------



## ven

Well my last light/s - fenix tk75vn 4400lm and its awesome...............absolutely made up and then some.The tk75 has always been a "wanted " light,for its great throw/flood which is even better now vinh has worked his magic.
Also a D25Cvn V2 ti just ordered 2 efest imr 16349 cells so not tested yet..........so small,beautiful little light imo,going to be my new edc
Klarus P1A XP-G R5 ..............Another work light,single AA cell which are free.Will be kept in pocket as a work edc.

Thats it for now.........tbh along with my other lights i am now running out of places to keep them,3 draws full now............not including my others in work tool box/truck and caravan.........


----------



## UnderPar

Already made reservation for 4Sevens Quark Tactical QP2L-X. This is the model with burst mode. My next would be the SupBeam L25A. :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## bope

I am using the new Olympia RG850. As you can assume, 850 lumens. It is IPX8 and has 5 light settings. The biggest plus is that it comes with an 18650 and you can recharge it in the tube via a micro-USB port (cord and plug included). All for $90! It is by far the best light I have used.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Illum said:


> Foursevens Mini ML. No idea, just arrived one day on my porch step and insisted it lives here.



That's funny..because I had a similar situation with my HDS Rotary 250.

(it showed up in my mailbox,refusing to leave.. and insisted it lived in my apartment.)


----------



## Superdave

My 90cri Lumens Factory D36 dropin finally arrived after almost 4 weeks. 

I built a spacer out of old KL2 parts to fit it in a M3 head. Fits/works perfect on my L6 body.


----------



## Tmack

I answered the door to my Tk75vn killerthrow, d40avn, and Mx25l3vn. All great lights. Of course the TK75vn is amazing, but the Mx25l3vn is very nice. The UI is very nice with both side and tail switch. Mtg2 gives a great beam with the op reflector. I can see why they both are 5 star vn's


----------



## jorn

Mako flood.
Because i want one


----------



## Timothybil

Several at the same time. Microstream V2 because every time I get one it seems to run away from home sooner or later. A couple Photon Micros cause I like them. I clipped one to my 'possibles bag' and the other one I'm going to clip to the zipper pull on a Lands End fleece pullover that I particularly like to wear. An Eveready penlight cause that is what my son mentioned he would like to have for an EDC. Kinda fills out the range of my TM11, EA4W, Seraph 6, and ProTac EMS, doesn't it.


----------



## Cerealand

I'm a big Oveready/torch lab fan, but I just ordered two sportac triple p60 nichia 219 drop-ins. The price is too good to pass up. Two single high mode nichia 219 triples ($65 shipped for both) vs one h1n TL drop-in $172 shipped (the torchlab drop-in does use the awesome lux boards.)


----------



## IMightBeWrong

EB1 Backup because I prefer the 1x123 platform with a clip for a primary EDC light and I really like the SF pocket clip and the 2-stage UI. I also REALLY like lights that use optics to maximize the possible throw.

I also have a Peak Eiger in a stainless key lug body with a Nichia 219 small head, narrow optic emitter on the way. I have had an Eiger in neutral before and I really liked it. Gave it away as well as a knife on another forum for a giveaway with the intention of getting another in Hi CRI at some point which is what I'm doing. Great lights, love the QTC, and I like that Peak lights are made in my home state (Robyn hand delivered my Logan since she lives nearby, nice lady!) and how versatile they are. They'll take any cell you want them to and they give you tons of options and they use OPTICS which I love as I previously mentioned.


----------



## goodooboy

That sounds like another ME, haha. Yes, I can sometimes find out very great deal from eBay auctions. And my last purchase is from Cabelas. Zap stick, US$44.99. Cant wait to get it!
My last purchase was a couple of hours ago, a Surefire U2 that i just bought because it was super cheap on Ebay 
... gotta love auctions sometimes![/QUOTE]


----------



## kwik9

Just received a Thrunite Archer 1a. It looked like it would be a good combination of brightness, toughness, decent UI, and lower price. It is!


----------



## JedSmith

L3 Illumination L10 with Nichia 219 4 mode in Orange - - - Reasons > Wanted to check out tint. Wanted to see what a really low lumen mode is like. I like orange colored gear for visibility (have lost plenty of black & camo colored stuff !) Its a very inexpensive way to scratch the flashaholic itch for a new light. From what I've read on CPF, it may be inexpensive, - but isn't 'cheap' garbage.


----------



## GrooveRite

JedSmith said:


> L3 Illumination L10 with Nichia 219 4 mode in Orange - - - Reasons > Wanted to check out tint. Wanted to see what a really low lumen mode is like. I like orange colored gear for visibility (have lost plenty of black & camo colored stuff !) Its a very inexpensive way to scratch the flashaholic itch for a new light. From what I've read on CPF, it may be inexpensive, - but isn't 'cheap' garbage.



When I show my L10 219 to non-flashoholics and tell them the price, they look at me like I'm crazy to spend that much. They look at me even more strangely when I tell that that its one of the least expensive ones I have! :lolsign:


----------



## GregY

I bought an Ultrafire 502b with 5 mode XM-L2 dropin. Mainly because I hadn't bought a new light in a really long time, and I needed a little extra to get an Amazon order up to the free shipping cutoff. :laughing:

It's not anywhere near as bad as I feared. Now I think I'm going to build a P60 light for real.


----------



## UnderPar

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X with burst mode. I really want this light.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JulianP

Just received a Nitecore SRT7 and a Thrunite TN32. The SRT was for the novelty value, but it turned out to be a great thrower for the size, and very versatile due to the ring selector. I don't think I'll ever use the police mode because I don't want to be arrested. The red and green provide very little illumination, but can make a good traffic light.

The TN32 is just pure throw fun. I live near a sea cliff and I just like looking at the surf 200m below, during dark and stormy nights.


----------



## Maximus2405

*Just recieved the Nitecore P16*

My Olight M21 (4 years of service) Warrior is dying slowly. The M21's led is slowly getting dimmer and dimmer. Currently putting out a 100 lumens. So my boss just bought me a Nitecore P16, Nitecore 2600 battery’s and Nitecore i4 charger. I like everything about this light except for a yellow donut and a little bit longer than the M21. These minor things don't bother me much. The P16 is truly an exceptional light. It has good throw, with a decent spill. I use moonlight mode in the morning and night, and the other 2 lower modes for working on servers and pc's, and high mode for up in the ceiling and dark rooms.

I use it almost daily. I am usually up in the ceilings inspecting things and running cable. Sometimes in dark rooms with no power. I use it right before bed and when i wake up (moonlight mode) as to not wake up the Mrs. I also use it when working on the wife’s automobile, you know oil changes, radiator flushes, rebuilding front end, shocks, window doesn’t roll up, heater core (in the dash and a pain in the a$$) swap, power steering pump, spark plugs, Fuel pump, and coil pack swaps.


----------



## jonwkng

A *BLUE* Cerakoted NC-18B Blue-Label Alpha.


----------



## Ishango

In the past few days I bought a lot of (too many?) lights, now I've put myself on a flashlight diet. I ordered a Olight S20, Olight SR51 and a Solarforce L2M 2012 Version Black with a Solarforce drop-in ITC 880 Lumens U2 XM-L 5 mode LED for L2 series. The latter will be my first separate body and drop-in. I hope to find a few nice bodies and drop-ins to mix and match in the near future.


----------



## bluebonnet

jonwkng said:


> A *BLUE* Cerakoted NC-18B Blue-Label Alpha.


 I'd love to see a photo of your Alpha Blue/blue cerakote. Thanks.


----------



## david57strat

I just purchased a SolarForce L2, in Gunmetal Silver, and a Sportac Triple Nichia 219 drop-in for it, because I like the look of the finish, I'm a huge SolarForce L2 Series fan, and this is my first triple Nichia drop-in. The price was right, so...


----------



## JedSmith

GrooveRite said:


> When I show my L10 219 to non-flashoholics and tell them the price, they look at me like I'm crazy to spend that much. They look at me even more strangely when I tell that that its one of the least expensive ones I have! :lolsign:



LOL ! I know what you mean. This would likely really blow their minds . . . after getting the orange 4 mode L10 with Nichia 219, I bought another one in natural (dark gray) in 3 mode. The orange one is for late night use, while the 3 mode natural is for day time or when my night vision hasn't kicked in. I absolutely love the tint. And they are terrific bargains IMO.


----------



## Shaquanda

I bought a TK35 I work in security and need something I can carry and light up at distance the poly stinger they issue goes on sometimes when the radio transmits or recives, I had a TK11 which worked but I wanted more light. Since I have both AW 18650s in the TK11 and it wears holes in pockets I wanted a small EDC so I bought a TK15 for my key chain.


----------



## Fireclaw18

I bought a second Sunwayman C20C for use as a modding host.

This one I plan to make the following mods:
1. Replace driver and switch. New driver will be a modified Nanjg 105c with Radio Shack momentary tact switch on a 20mm contact plate. I plan to remove all the 7135 chips and replace with a FET. Will run on DrJones lumodrv firmware.
2. Replace emitter with triple XP-G2 on Noctigon direct copper star. Inside of the emitter compartment is about 18mm.... just slightly too narrow for the 20mm star. I'll probably file off the edges of the star, but depending on how the optic fits I may end up filing off the inside of the emitter compartment.
3. Since the new reflector will be much shallower, I'll need to raise up the star. Will likely do this by stacking copper disks to work as a heatsink and then gluing them with arctic silver or arctic alumina below the star.
4. I will replace the reflector with a Carclo 10511 triple TIR. I'll polish the light frosting off the front to give more throw.
5. Solder braid both tailcap and driver springs. Will run the light on Panasonic 20r INR high discharge cells.

If all goes well, this should be a nice pocket rocket. With the FET mod, the light should run near direct drive... over 7 amps on one cell, while still having access to lower modes.

Once it's done I'll compare it to the C20C I modded last month, which is running at 3.04 amps with a 5000k MTG2 emitter on 2x Efest IMR 18350 cells.


----------



## metakorn

Just bought a Surefire Fury P2X tactical to use as a weapon light. Plan to get a McClicky for it.


----------



## novice

I splurged and got a NIB Defense Dept. contract-overrun Inova X5T-HA (originally available through Countycomm). It is definitely outmoded by today's performance standards, using a non-reflectored grouping of five separate 5mm leds, but I have always wanted a "pre-Nite-ize" example of an Inova light, and the sterile markings and olive drab HA finish make this one somewhat more fun to have. It is also supposed to be a battery vampire. Does anyone know the approximate year of manufacture?


----------



## Monocrom

novice said:


> I splurged and got a NIB Defense Dept. contract-overrun Inova X5T-HA (originally available through Countycomm). It is definitely outmoded by today's performance standards, using a non-reflectored grouping of five separate 5mm leds, but I have always wanted a "pre-Nite-ize" example of an Inova light, and the sterile markings and olive drab HA finish make this one somewhat more fun to have. It is also supposed to be a battery vampire. Does anyone know the approximate year of manufacture?



Have to admit, glad I bought my Inova X5 about a decade ago. Before Nite-Ize got its hands on the company.


----------



## jonwkng

PKFL2LE. Must be from seeing those PK DesignLab banner ads day after day after day after day after day...


----------



## FTGFOP

Just ordered a pair of Xtar B20s for my cycle. Looking forward to some high speed night riding


----------



## Joys_R_us

Got my SC600w Mk II L2 today. Very nice. 

Will use it as EDC and backup lighting (ceiling bounce) in my vacation home where the electricity is cut off quite frequently (a flashaholic's dream place ;-))


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK12. Mainly to try out the mode-switching. And I like it 
But some more output would do the light justice.


----------



## caddylover

entire MBI series on its way, thanks to the guys willing to sell them


----------



## jonwkng

Nitefighter CL200. Why? 40% off.


----------



## MBentz

Nitecore TM26. Bought it because I wanted it. I have zero use for something with this many lumens, but it sure is fun to play with!


----------



## RetroTechie

Olight S15 Ti - high polish version (in the mail right now :green: ).

Because I have a nice selection of lights now that run on various battery types including RCR123 and 18650, but for some reason no _quality_, handheld 1x AA lights yet (just a pair of Fenix HL20's + some Sipik SK68 / similar). And no titanium lights.  And find myself gravitating towards neutral white or even warm white lights. Also smaller lights in general are more useful _(to me!)_ than lumens blasters. And already have an S10-L2 Baton which I love for many reasons.

Considered a ZebraLight, but afaik they don't come in titanium. So an S15 Ti seemed like a nice, 'low risk', affordable choice to complement the lights I already have. Might become an EDC too. Anyway, a good looking + quality 1x AA light will always find its uses.


----------



## BWX

Thrunite TN12 2104 because it's a great deal, is crazy powerful, and has a tail switch unlike SC600 that does not.

I still wish the TN12 didn't use a side switch at all even for adjusting power output, but still it is a great light for relatively cheap.

It's my new EDC.


----------



## Mud Gecko

I just bought a LED Lenser P7 as a general purpose light, I'm still a newb as far as lights go but I'm not impressed with it so far. My first decent light was a LED lenser MT7 and its features and functions are much better imo.

Looking forward to future purchases. I need a edc key chain light, I been looking at a Fenix E01.


----------



## RetroTechie

Have an old LED Lenser (v2) myself and I certainly would *not* call it bad. Has served me well. 

But looking at their current offerings, they're way overpriced. For the same money there are countless better offerings out there.



Mud Gecko said:


> Looking forward to future purchases. I need a edc key chain light, I been looking at a Fenix E01.


From what I've read "virtually indestructable" is their main attribute. And small. And affordable. What's not to like? You could certainly do worse!


----------



## Mud Gecko

RetroTechie said:


> Have an old LED Lenser (v2) myself and I certainly would *not* call it bad. Has served me well.
> 
> But looking at their current offerings, they're way overpriced. For the same money there are countless better offerings out there.



I wouldn't say its bad, the light output is good but overall not as good as the MT7. I'm keeping my eye out for something different now.



RetroTechie said:


> From what I've read "virtually indestructable" is their main attribute. And small. And affordable. What's not to like? You could certainly do worse!



Yea going off the reviews here, it seems like a good choice.


----------



## NoNotAgain

In the last couple of months, I've picked up another Fenix TK41, the 900 lumen version, up from the 860 lumen version I already own. Love the availability of AA batteries. Waiting on pulling the trigger on a Fenix TK61 till I see a few more independent reviews.

Also picked up a Nitecore TM15 (2450 lumen) from Illumination Supply because the price was too good to pass on.


----------



## Raven18

I picked up a 47s QTA because I got it for $52 and I have been wanting a good Single AA EDC/Backup Light


----------



## soul347

Just got my Nitecore SRT7 in the mail, which is the first flashlight I've ever owned. Reasons for purchase:
-Preparing for big upcoming camping trip with large open fields, so the throw distance might come in handy
-Love the variable brightness. I didn't want to be restricted to only a few presets
-I like how you can move the ring and select the mode you want before you turn on the light
-I like the extra functionality of the 3 colored LEDs, especially the red light for maintaining night vision. 
-Strobe mode for self defense if ever needed
-General use around the house and such

Been using it for a few days, and so far I love it. Might be a bit large for an EDC, but it's been doing the job so far


----------



## coltchris

Olight S-10 L2 received today; love small, powerful EDC's!!! First clicky though & trying to get UI down!


----------



## Fireclaw18

Sunwayman C20C, which I finished modding last night:

It's is a small single 18650 side-switch light. Orginally it came with a cool white XM-L2. I performed the following mods on it:
1. Replaced driver with Nanjg 105c with DrJones lumodrv firmware.
2. Performed Comfychair's FET mod on the driver. Removed all 7135 regular chips and replaced with a single FET.
3. Replaced driver wire with 22 gauge Silicone.
4. Replaced switch with Radio Shack micro-momentary tact switch. Attached switch and driver to 20mm contact plate.
5. Replaced emitter and star with Triple XP-G2 neutral on Noctigon direct copper star. Place 7 copper disks behind star to add thermal mass and raise star into correct position.
6. Replaced reflector and lens with 20mm Carclo narrow frosted triple-TIR. Polished the TIR to remove the frosting for better beam.
7. Solder-braided tailcap and head springs.

I'm running this light on Panasonic 20r 18650s. It's incredibly bright... but gets incredibly hot. The bottom of the head becomes too hot to touch after 30 seconds at max on a fresh cell. This light is perhaps a bit small for such a mod. It's drawing over 7 amps.


----------



## Fenix_Rising

My most recent light is the Olight S10-L2 Baton. I haven't even gotten it in the mail yet, but I'm so excited to hopefully make it my EDC. My current EDC is the Fenix PD35, and don't get me wrong, I love it. But it is just too big too carry around. So my PD35 will become my utility light and my Olight will become my EDC.


----------



## Craig K

Surefire T1A Titan. Bought it because I just wanted a new small light, it is a fantastic little light great quality.


----------



## Octavian

Nitecore MT40 - because I need a decent thrower (with good quality and decent price) and a good runtime. 

Eagletac T200C2 - because I wanted a small flashlight to be very bright and to have a nice balance between throw and flood (for example Nitecore MT40 is not so ok for 5-6 meters even at 100 lumens, the hotspot is to bright and can be disturbing in total darkness comparing to the spill. Eagletac T200C2 is nice for close actions even on 250 lumens, the hotspot is not so concentrated and the spill seems a little brighter. On max is a little monster). 
If it had four modes would have been almost perfect


----------



## Ernst from Germany

ThruNite TN 32 and Iam very happy with my Darling. Very good material and very clever steps from Low to High!Very good Throwdistance.Nearly compact body.
Ernst-Dieter


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of new Tain lights. One can never have too many...


----------



## gkbain

Thurnite TN32. Because I didn't have a real thrower. Now I do and boy does it throw.


----------



## Fireclaw18

SC62d - finally broke down and decided to get one so I could compare it to my other EDC lights.


----------



## kj75

Fenix TK61
Because I love Fenix lights...and like to have their light with most throw...


----------



## RIX TUX

Fireclaw18 said:


> SC62d - finally broke down and decided to get one so I could compare it to my other EDC lights.


impressions ?


----------



## Fireclaw18

RIX TUX said:


> impressions ?



None yet... it's still in transit. Should arrive in about a week.


----------



## Glofindel

Eagletac D25c ti clickly: becuase I am impressed with D25a clicky ti that I purchase a month ago.
Nitecore EX11.2: becuase it looks and UI is very interesting.
Nitecore sens mini: becuase I want another CR2 light.
Yes all 3 of them are still on their way to down under


----------



## BigBluefish

Download Pocket Rocket 9th run w/8th run HA Al body, off the MP. 'Cause the light is cool, I like the form factor & cell size, I'm neither particularly into nor willing to pay for Ti construction (i'd scratch the heck our of it in no time) and I saw it as a good chance to grab a "custom" light at a good price.


----------



## Stockhouse13

A superb Nailbender Nichia 219 4500 for a L2P. Why? 2 simple modes and 250 lum high is enough for its intended purpose.


----------



## Sean

Surefire Kroma-Milspec 130 lumen version. Always wanted one and found one for a great price so I picked it up. Great light!


----------



## dan05gt

Surefire P3X. Simple UI, great build quality, perfect size (although not necessarily for EDC), really bright with good throw and flood.


----------



## Skookum

I bought a Fenix TK41 (860 lumen version). I chose it for the fact that it uses AA batteries, the two side switches, and I like the extreme brightness. I've been completely satisfied with it and am impressed with the Fenix brand (to the point that I've also ordered two PD35's). I use the TK41 at work and found that it is far superior to the Mag-Lite that it replaces.


----------



## RIX TUX

Skookum said:


> I bought a Fenix TK41 (860 lumen version). I chose it for the fact that it uses AA batteries, the two side switches, and I like the extreme brightness. I've been completely satisfied with it and am impressed with the Fenix brand (to the point that I've also ordered two PD35's). I use the TK41 at work and found that it is far superior to the Mag-Lite that it replaces.


its just a little bit superior to a mag lite I bet? lol


----------



## [email protected]

Just got an ultrafire over the weekend, it was cheap, available and there was a 18650 and charger next to it


----------



## PanderingMonk

Got a Peak Eiger to see what all the fuss was about. Pretty good first impression but I have concerns about the QTC durability over time.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Discovered the NEUTRAL Holy Grail of beams and tint via Gene Malkoff a few years ago with his 4000K xpg2 leds, at least for me, and ordered the last two 1500Lumen Torchlab XP-G2 4000K (leds sourced from Gene) H3 LMH. One for a extended A19 Surefire Fire Red Oveready custom 9p and a to-be-built Surefire6P.

I really wanted to go for one of their Nichia 219's and spice it up a bit, but the 4000K's steal the show for me. Plus, they are that much brighter..

The $$$$ for these two drop-ins are worth the quality and beam quality...


----------



## Stockhouse13

double post sorry.


----------



## ven

My last light was several,Fenix tk61vn,d25a,ThruNite t10s,DQG spy,eagle eye in 3c tint.MM15vn soon


----------



## kj75

ven said:


> My last light was several,Fenix tk61vn,d25a,ThruNite t10s,DQG spy,eagle eye in 3c tint.MM15vn soon



Next night satellite pic of the UK we can find you Ven with all you big lights!!


----------



## ven

kj75 said:


> Next night satellite pic of the UK we can find you Ven with all you big lights!!




:laughing: the tk61vn is ready to go,others are still on the way..........i was hoping for a friday pick up at works lodge but nope:sigh: so i still have something to look forward to next week.........be like Christmas :laughing:

I may struggle with the DQG though regarding the satellite .......... :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## NoNotAgain

Just received a Surefire M952V-TN weapons light with the LED and IR illumination features. While not a power house in present form (150 lumens), a Malkoff or Sportac drop in will fix that issue if needed. 

As for why? I'm a LED Flashaholic.


----------



## hoop762

TK75vn. Why? Cause you guys wouldn't shut up about how awesome it is, so I HAD to have one. 

Yep, I blame all of you... and it IS awesome


----------



## ven

hoop762 said:


> TK75vn. Why? Cause you guys wouldn't shut up about how awesome it is, so I HAD to have one.
> 
> Yep, I blame all of you... and it IS awesome






Just the tk61vn next then

:laughing:


----------



## davemchine

My last light was a ZebraLight H502 which arrived DOA. I've learned a headlamp can be handy when my hands need to remain free. Unfortunately it had to go back. Not sure if I will re-order.

Before that was a Streamlight Stylus Pro. I pick them up to keep in my coat pockets and they went on sale recently.

Prior to that was the Cree Q5's that sell for about $5 each. They put out an awesome amount of light for a single AA and I gave them away as stocking stuffers. 

Going back further I bought the Fenix TK41 which is my favorite flashlight. It is a bit bulky due to the eight AA batteries but I LOVE how it can put out a very small amount of light or a very large amount of light. I use it when walking the dog at night. I really lights up an area and people can see me.


----------



## rhodiuman

2 each GX2's At work to keep in my tool boxes.


----------



## BWX

davemchine said:


> My last light was a ZebraLight H502 which arrived DOA. I've learned a headlamp can be handy when my hands need to remain free. Unfortunately it had to go back. Not sure if I will re-order.
> 
> Before that was a Streamlight Stylus Pro. I pick them up to keep in my coat pockets and they went on sale recently.
> 
> Prior to that was the Cree Q5's that sell for about $5 each. They put out an awesome amount of light for a single AA and I gave them away as stocking stuffers.
> 
> Going back further I bought the Fenix TK41 which is my favorite flashlight. It is a bit bulky due to the eight AA batteries but I LOVE how it can put out a very small amount of light or a very large amount of light. I use it when walking the dog at night. I really lights up an area and people can see me.



My H501 died.. 6 times. All replacements died the same or similar way in a matter months.

I picked up a Spark ST6 500CW (old T6 version) a couple years ago and it is still one of my most used lights. Great battery life and output even with older XM-L. I think I have seen newer versions around with U2, and even L2. That would be even nicer. I use it either on my head, or hanging above a work area for hours at a time. One light I couldn't live without. Has an interface like a Zebralight too, with memory.

http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=10


----------



## reppans

BWX said:


> My H501 died.. 6 times. All replacements died the same or similar way in a matter months.



6 different lights? or a couple just repaired a few times? what failed? Given the turn-around time (~ couple of months?), sounds like a few years of "effort" here .


----------



## BWX

reppans said:


> 6 different lights? or a couple just repaired a few times? what failed? Given the turn-around time (~ couple of months?), sounds like a few years of "effort" here .



Yeah it was a year and a half or so.. many months in between each, waiting for the new light to come back from China (or wherever). All failed in the same couple of ways, either switch quit, light just quit altogether after acting weird for a day or two, on the last one (the current paperweight), thick red goo came out of the top of the battery tube inside, then it quit. I actually used the light as my EDC and used it as a work light, so it was well used, but never abused. 

Not sure how many replacements were fixed or how many were just factory refurbished. The first one lasted almost a year, the rest, only a few months each, one was DOA (3rd one I think).


----------



## davemchine

So if I want to replace the H502 what would be my options considering I want to stick with a single AA battery? In the Spark line it appears the ST6 would be my option. In the Fenix line I see the HL22 but it looks kind of hokey. What would you recommend?


----------



## BWX

I can only recommend the ST6 500CW 18650 light, I have no idea how the AA lights perform.


----------



## Sanford02

Stockhouse13 said:


> Discovered the NEUTRAL Holy Grail of beams and tint via Gene Malkoff a few years ago with his 4000K xpg2 leds, at least for me, and ordered the last two 1500Lumen Torchlab XP-G2 4000K (leds sourced from Gene) H3 LMH. One for a extended A19 Surefire Fire Red Oveready custom 9p and a to-be-built Surefire6P.
> 
> I really wanted to go for one of their Nichia 219's and spice it up a bit, but the 4000K's steal the show for me. Plus, they are that much brighter..
> 
> The $$$$ for these two drop-ins are worth the quality and beam quality...



Would love to get my hands on everything you mentioned....


----------



## Loed7984

The last light is a Fenix pd 35. I needed a powerful light that can be an edc, and floody because at work floody are better


----------



## MillwrightMark

The last flashlight I purchased was a quark tactical. I bought it to look through 6" glass portholes on the side a coal feeders in a powerplant. The first one was lost in shipping and the replacement didn't show up until the job was finished. lol


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh's TK75 Killer Throw Fiat Lux. A great classic... Turned up to 11, by Vinh.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Nice headlamp BWX.

I currently don't own a headlamp, but I'm thinking of getting one.

Currently when I spend time modding my flashlights or doing detailwork on something I use my Olight S10 in my mouth. I think a headlamp would be more comfortable for long-term use.... less drool.:laughing:

Also, I'm very impressed with the tint on the 2 spark flashlights I own. Their headlamps look quite nice.


----------



## BWX

Yeah as I said, it is one of my most valuable (to me) lights I own for sure. 

From mowing the lawn at night, to shoveling snow at night, to working on my micro RC helicopters with impossibly small parts up close, this thing is invaluable. I have cooler lights, bigger lights, more powerful lights, but none more useful. One exactly like it with upgraded emitter would be awesome. I know I have seen them, not sure where. Even with "old" XM-L, it work great. I got the second run version that lets you go into turbo with a double click and remember the high mode. I think the version before didn't . I guess it is possible I have a U2 version now that I think about it. I'll have to check.


----------



## kevleee1

The last LED flashlight I purchased was the Sunwayman C21C "thunder hammer" I wanted a light that could provide a powerful burst mode, be compact and use 1x 18650 battery. The form factor of this light is compact as well as unique in the fact that there is a red LED (very bright) on the side. I can use this as a bicycle front light or rear tail light and since it's so compact I can attach it to my bicycling helmet and use as a headlight.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I just got the EagleTac 2014 D25C Ti clicky in the mail today--XM-L2 U2. I'm still fiddling with it, but it's a nice little light so far. Don't know if I like all of those freaking blinkies on group two, but we'll see going forward.

I got it because it's well regarded and I don't own any EagleTac lights, so I figured it was time to try the brand out. I like smaller EDC lights, so that's why I went with the D25C clicky.

Using an AW IMR 16340, on high, it get's pretty hot after 2-3 minutes, so I'll need to try it on a primary. I like the metalic aesthetics (first bare, 'in the white' finish) and the GITD switch cover. Pocket clip is more secure than the recently acquired L3 L10's clip, which is not all that great and the D25C is narrower than both my V11R and M11R, but their thicker metal helps conduct heat a bit more readily, so maybe that's a wash?

I also got the Xtar USB MP1S single bay charger, just because it was cheap and I can charge things up while the computer is on...not that that ultimately matters all that much, lol.

Chris


----------



## BobMc

I just ordered the Zebralight Sc 52w L2 from their site ,which is my 5th or 6th light since joining CPF recently. I bought the sc52w l2 because I am amazed at the quality and ui of the light from all the reviews here,and I wanted to try a neutral tint. I will have to make this last purchase hold me over for awhile though since my lady friend will coming back home soon .


----------



## Stockhouse13

Sanford02 said:


> Would love to get my hands on everything you mentioned....



With that Malkoff collection you have, you have it covered !!!


----------



## Stockhouse13

You wont see any heat difference on high with using a CR123 or a 16340 as the newer versions of this light have the same max output regardless. I run a Eagtac 16340 in my 2014 D25C TI with some primaries for backup. Nice little EDC lights.




ChrisGarrett said:


> I just got the EagleTac 2014 D25C Ti clicky in the mail today--XM-L2 U2. I'm still fiddling with it, but it's a nice little light so far. Don't know if I like all of those freaking blinkies on group two, but we'll see going forward.
> 
> I got it because it's well regarded and I don't own any EagleTac lights, so I figured it was time to try the brand out. I like smaller EDC lights, so that's why I went with the D25C clicky.
> 
> Using an AW IMR 16340, on high, it get's pretty hot after 2-3 minutes, so I'll need to try it on a primary. I like the metalic aesthetics (first bare, 'in the white' finish) and the GITD switch cover. Pocket clip is more secure than the recently acquired L3 L10's clip, which is not all that great and the D25C is narrower than both my V11R and M11R, but their thicker metal helps conduct heat a bit more readily, so maybe that's a wash?
> 
> I also got the Xtar USB MP1S single bay charger, just because it was cheap and I can charge things up while the computer is on...not that that ultimately matters all that much, lol.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Ted Roadstar

In the last 6 weeks I've purchased:

Fenix UC40UE
Fenix PD35
Fenix HL30 R5
Fenix HP30
Fenix E35UE

This was my first foray into better lights. We work outside, in the dark hence the headlamps (smaller one for my GF because it is lightweight without the connector wires, etc.)...the UC40UE because it is rechargeable off my solar panels and I will have a good light even if the power goes off and all batteries are dead (unlikely but that's what I tell myself)...the PD35 because I liked the UC40UE and wanted something a tad smaller for the nightstand and the E35UE for EDC...bored, no...out-do co-worker, no; explorer, occasionally; catch up with current bulb, yes; need a new toy...uhhhhh, yeah, I'm a guy!


----------



## kj2

Ted Roadstar said:


> In the last 6 weeks I've purchased:
> 
> Fenix UC40UE
> Fenix PD35
> Fenix HL30 R5
> Fenix HP30
> Fenix E35UE


Nice


----------



## GregY

Bought an XinTD SC-82 V4. It's a fairly nice C8-style light at a good price. I bought it because it has enough output and throw, so that from my living room or bedroom window I can light up anything closer than the tree line. If the trees were farther away, I'd want a bigger light with more throw.


----------



## Stockhouse13

A Rayovac Retro for $5 from Walmart.....:tinfoil:. Just because it looks like the ones I had as a kid.


----------



## tsask

*NiteCore CG6 Chameleon with green XP-E and white XP-G2 LEDs.

* I am so glad I got this light. It has replaced my valued SR7 as a work/play EDC belt carried light.

It's about a half inch or centimeter shorter than the SR7. What is very appealing to me about the CG 6 is the fact that the green primary LED has different power levels. The lowest gives off a beautiful 532 nm green glow. It is comparable to the SR7 in power and throw with main white LED, albiet a LITTLE less powerful. it also a has a 'comparitively warmer' white tint compared to the SR7. What is also nice for driving or roadside emergencies is the strobe using the secondary blue/red as a roadside emergency marker. The white LED strobe is immediately accessable while holding down the switch. The secondary LEDs are similiar to the SR7 with 2 x 5mm red, blue, and green LEDS. The SR7 has 3 of each. Both lights have one level for these secondary LEDS. I was lucky to get a great deal on this light from* Battery Junction on sale and Illumination Gear *also had a great price as well on sale. I would also like to get that UV primary LED version when on sale again. I would probably EDC BOTH on belt while at work or on duty. That UV has applications from ID verification to spotting stains behind a kitchen sink (meaning a backsplash could be installed) as well as some 'revealing, revolting and quite unacceptable motel rooms, bedspread conditions..yipe! yuck! IIRC my ARC AAA-P UV light helped me avoid such a situation a couple years ago (and paid for itself 8 years later) with a comp stay that night in a different clean room!


----------



## OCD

Stockhouse13 said:


> A Rayovac Retro for $5 from Walmart.....:tinfoil:. Just because it looks like the ones I had as a kid.



+....but I didn't buy it, my wife did....for me as a belated b-day present. And she said it only cost $4. I wanted it to go with my 2D and 2C vintage Rayovac Sportsmans I have.


----------



## Rockit

Fenix TK75 for work...should be here Wednesday
DQG Spy AND a Quantum D2 because I couldn't devide what I liked better. Just ordered those last night.


----------



## plockss

Olight S10 Baton for my new EDC. Played around with quite a few different options (Sunwayman V11R and the EagleTac D25C clicky for example) but ended up going with the S10, despite the fact I much prefer a tailswitch (my decision making process makes sense like that).
As for why I chose the baton over the others... I don't even know. I know they're all very popular and have their fans, but to be completely honest I just came to accept the fact that I have re-addicted myself to lights, and decided I'll just grab one for now and the other two in the coming weeks and months. 

Oh and now I want a new thrower... and a new while-in-the-woods/cottage EDC (1-2x 18650)... and another small single cell for my girlfriend's purse...

Oh the humanity! Oh the relapse!


----------



## ander

I was traveling with my L1D because of its size and common battery type. It's the Fenix light I use around the house and when I go car camping. When I went for the light to bring out to the desert in San Diego, I couldn't find it in my luggage. I assumed I got robbed by the TSA and after venting a bit, I ordered a PD35. This light is a huge step in my collection especially going away from standard convenience store batteries. The PD35 is too powerful for indoor use and I can't wait to bring it out to camp in May.

PS: I found the L1D in my daypack...


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 Brass V1 Dragon Body.

Why? Because this is going to be my first big brass light. And, it looks every bit as amazing as my Titanium one.


----------



## lightfire

D40AVN
Cause I like AA lights and this one is SO AWESOME! Really bright for night walks and checking things out at a distance while preserving flood lighting.


----------



## Tmack

Couldn't agree more. The crazy amount of money I spent on bigger lights, and my d40avn gets the most use by far. Awesome ui, moonlight mode is perfect, and the throw is crazy from a light this size. 

Speak of good for its size, I just snagged a d25cvn ti xml2 pdt....... Lmnop, KFC, xyz now I know my............ Oh sorry, forgot what I was saying.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> TnC Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90 Brass V1 Dragon Body.
> 
> Why? Because this is going to be my first brass light. And, it looks every bit as amazing as my Titanium one.




WOW X10 

Awesome,beautiful,i want,i also cant keep up with your spending :laughing:



I need to get saving me thinks..........in a few months time i may bight the bullet,maybe a brass bullet too as its simply stunning.....and i can justify it by having a couple of spare IMR26650 cells :laughing: (dont tell the misses) :laughing:

Congrats,the site is bookmarked:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## kj75

Fenix LD22...for my son's birthday.
Chosen for an AA-light (don't want him to play with 18650) and a light with a good low mode (because he likes reading in bed with a flashlight)

After a lot of cheap "supermarket lights" its time now for his first Fenix  and while he's sleeping, daddy will try the light too...


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW X10
> 
> Awesome,beautiful,i want,i also cant keep up with your spending :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get saving me thinks..........in a few months time i may bight the bullet,maybe a brass bullet too as its simply stunning.....and i can justify it by having a couple of spare IMR26650 cells :laughing: (dont tell the misses) :laughing:
> 
> Congrats,the site is bookmarked:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs



Always spend within your means. And never, never, never anger the misses. That being said, there are far more expensive hobbies... Custom knives, watches, cars...

I think the beauty of flashlights is that there's a light for every budget. From Sipik SK68s to Jeff Hanko 3D EX11.2 Timascus Gunner Grip flashlights... I think the passion we have for flashlights extends across the board.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Always spend within your means. And never, never, never anger the misses. That being said, there are far more expensive hobbies... Custom knives, watches, cars...
> 
> I think the beauty of flashlights is that there's a light for every budget. From Sipik SK68s to Jeff Hanko 3D EX11.2 Timascus Gunner Grip flashlights... I think the passion we have for flashlights extends across the board.




Nicely said,however i think annoying the misses is worth it in some cases :laughing:

If she knew now i would be ..........erm..........well not typing this :laughing:

Besides if she can spend £500 on a lens then i can on a light or 2........she will argue its work though,but so will I ..........after all everyone needs a tk75vn for work.......


----------



## ven

kj75 said:


> Fenix LD22...for my son's birthday.
> Chosen for an AA-light (don't want him to play with 18650) and a light with a good low mode (because he likes reading in bed with a flashlight)
> 
> After a lot of cheap "supermarket lights" its time now for his first Fenix  and while he's sleeping, daddy will try the light too...



Fantastic:thumbsup:,i think my 4yr old callum enjoys my lights more than me,especially vinhs :laughing:

Its good to share!!! so that tk61 of yours.............. well its only fair now :laughing:


----------



## GSMblue

I just bought a maglite solitaire LED... I know, I know... but when I was younger I always had one on my keychain and I loved it, even though it was rubbish! I hope this LED version will prove fun 

Prior to this particular impulse buy, I bought a Maglite XL200. I am very impressed with this light. For me it ticks a lot of boxes, small enough, easy to find batteries, the dimer mode is a big deal for me - I like to use this for fumbling around the house at night and only need a small amount of light, then when I need a bright light for dog walking I just click and twist! In fact. I have it on me almost all the time!


----------



## STORMINORMAN

Just bought 5 DORSY model 41-4287 led lights @ under $11 each for Christmas presents. Having owner one for a couple years I've very impressed with construction, the brightness of the led, and the life of the 3 X AAA batteries.


----------



## credo

Sunwayman D40A, my first and last proper flashlight. I also own a Maglight LED which I keep at the top of our staircase just in case I need something heavy that lights up! Why? I've had a burning desire to really splash on a top-notch flashlight, and resisted until I saw the D40A on Amazon a a great price. As a first timer with no 18650 batteries or charger, but the owner of 8 x 2450mAh Eneloops it was a no-brainer. I now have a Nitecore Intellicharge i4 V2 in the post, and will pick up some 18650's for my birthday present - a Thrunite TN35. I fear the bug has bitten deep...:sick2:


----------



## bigfoot

Another Petzl Tactikka Plus for the collection; the older model with four 5mm LEDs. They were on clearance at REI and I couldn't resist. (Apparently there is a newer Tactikka+ model coming out soon.)

I've found that I don't like the really bright or throwy headlamps. Overkill for close-up tasks, less battery life, and you get light scatter back at you. Also, not having a spotlight for a headlamp gives you a good reason to carry a "real" flashlight. So in the true spirit of CPF, I have a SF LX2 inbound, just to confirm my theory.


----------



## Sea Urchin

Fenix TK15 still searching for the better torch! IPX8, LI18650 battery,


----------



## Viperbart

What:
Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 Cool White

Why:
All purpose beam
PID
Great reviews
Small size
18650
UI seems perfect for an EDC


----------



## Albert56

Supbeam X60vn, dedomed.

I had to have it because it's got both the throw _and_ the lumens I crave! I bought a set of Samsung 20R's for max current too. This light really kicks ***!


----------



## afau led

Hi. My last LED light was Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman. I bought it because it uses a standard AA battery which U can buy in any shop. And the LONG runtime of course. I like it!:twothumbs


----------



## buds224

My last arrived today. Jetbeam TCR10. Why? I've always wanted a pocket rocket titanium light and it was going for 50% off at the time.


----------



## MartinDWhite

My last LED light was the Malkoff Wilcat V5. All flood and serious light output. It was bought because no other light in the collection is such a flood beast.


----------



## Tmack

D25cvn ti
Mm15vn 

Got edc?  
Got flood?  
Now me too!


----------



## AbbyY

I got yesterday Olight S15 (regular version, I already have Ti) and Fenix TK76.

Why? Because I have not enough flashlights :thinking:


----------



## Jash

Quark QTA so I could lego it with my other Quarks and have a single AA option as that's the one that was missing from the collection. Now I can 2xCR123, 1xCR123, 2xAA, 1xAA and have a variety of heads to choose from. From the old school XP-E, XP-G neutral white, XP-G cool white, XM-L2 and XP-G2.


----------



## bub

Just come in yesterday. V10RTi now just what do I do with it. 😜


----------



## ven

bub said:


> Just come in yesterday. V10RTi now just what do I do with it. 



Beautiful,congrats i love it,it deserves nothing less then to be an EDC or its wasted imho:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

Ahhhh I keep seeing these and I want one ever so badly. Lol time to start saving pennies!


----------



## NutSAK

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2.

Why?:

compact build
great multi-purpose beam
extremely efficient
18650 runtime
excellent UI (though not as good as HDS)
huge lumen spread (.002 min to 1000 max)
strong, reversible pocket clip
tailstands


----------



## Sean

NutSAK said:


> Zebralight SC600 MkII L2.
> 
> Why?:
> 
> compact build
> great multi-purpose beam
> extremely efficient
> 18650 runtime
> excellent UI (though not as good as HDS)
> huge lumen spread (.002 min to 1000 max)
> strong, reversible pocket clip
> tailstands



Same here. Just ordered one yesterday.


----------



## razzman1

The last LED light that I bought (two of them) was the Streamlight ProTac 2L. It was on sale at Palmetto State Armory for $31, which I thought was a pretty good price, and I liked the size. I used to EDC a Surefire 6P, and it was just too big in the pocket. The 2L is just the right size (for me), and the light output is impressive for its size.


----------



## bub

ven said:


> Beautiful,congrats i love it,it deserves nothing less then to be an EDC or its wasted imho:twothumbs



Thanks VEN I have been using it all to day very good feel. It is bigger than the D25C Ti but the UI is fantastic.


----------



## Tmack

The d25c is shorter but performance is better correct?


----------



## Sea Urchin

Courier came with my fenix tk15, 2 times 18650 batteries & a xtar sp2 charger.  I'm a happy chappy. Batteries are in the charger  grin


----------



## jonwkng

Malkoff V5 HCRI Wildcat with MD4 body. Why?

1. It is a Malkoff
2. It is a Malkoff HCRI Wildcat (Gotta love the floody, warm, HCRI goodness of that MT-G2)
3. It is a Malkoff HCRI Wildcat that will be disconinued after the sales (Can't argue with a 17% discount)


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> The d25c is shorter but performance is better correct?



If referring to the d25a on AA then yes,iirc the d25a can run on 14500 although not supported..........not sure,would imagine similar performance as both 3.7v then.

The d25c is an awesome little light,i prefer it over the D25a,even more so as its a d25cvn like yours but not PDT ,it is de-domed though.


----------



## Tmack

I think the reflector is larger on the "c" correct? I believe that was the reason it had a bit better throw.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> I think the reflector is larger on the "c" correct? I believe that was the reason it had a bit better throw.



Yes wider,pic but not lined up bob on.........you can tell the d25cvn




Depending on emitter,standard iirc is around 170lm on the AA and 340lm on the 16340(un modded)


----------



## RUSH FAN

Mac's SST50 edc!

Why?
1) It's a Mac's Custom
2) Phenomenal performance
3) It's got the "cool" factor all over it.


----------



## vicv

It's just a head but a solar force k3. Because I want one:twothumbs


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Soon as my paycheck hits I'm ordering a Malkoff M61L dropin for my Surefire G2.

Update:couldn't resist the sale at malkoffdevices.com.(On sale for $48 shipped,normally $68 shipped.)


----------



## tsask

Incendio V3X XM-L2 neutral! It's been backordered for over a year, now it's on the way!!!:naughty:


----------



## bub

Tmack said:


> Ahhhh I keep seeing these and I want one ever so badly. Lol time to start saving pennies!



My favourite light was the D25C Ti but after a lot of looking I found a V10R Ti untouched. 

I have seen lots of V10R Ti on the web and could not understand all the fuss. After a few days I can understand why they are so sort after. 

Will take a few weeks for me to decide which is my favourite. 😜


----------



## Tmack

I just ordered a v11rvn and a aa/14500 extender, so I've got some deciding to do myself


----------



## bub

Tmack said:


> I just ordered a v11rvn and a aa/14500 extender, so I've got some deciding to do myself



Nice one have fun. Are you going to get it modded? If so by who? And what?


----------



## Tmack

Yeah its coming modded. All my lights are from vinh, and I have a few I built myself. 
The v11rvn has 900led lm and is substantially modified


----------



## phantom23

Why? Curiousity.:naughty:


----------



## jonwkng

Let's start with *the Why?*





(Image courtesy of Keep-Calm-O-Matic.com]

.
.
.

Now, on to *the What?*





(Image courtesy of Dave )

Really excited about this light... Will share more when it arrives.


----------



## caddylover

X60vn


----------



## Tmack

X60vn, mm15vn, s200c2vn, , v11rvn, 

Sound familiar caddy?


----------



## hank

A "Moon M6" in the mail now, after I wore out the switch on my Trustfire Z2 in 10 months of daily use.
(I have no idea which is the clone and which is the original, they look very similar, but the M6 is "3-mode" so maybe the switch will last longer, dunno).

(If anyone knows how to take the Z2 head apart, pointer welcome in email, they seem to pressure-fit both switch and pill, nothing to unscrew)


----------



## zs&tas

vicv said:


> It's just a head but a solar force k3. Because I want one:twothumbs



how is this ? looks like a good toy for the money !!


----------



## kj75

Fenix E35UE...floody big output version of my EDC, the "normal" E35.


----------



## Quoddy

Not fully an LED light, but the Surefire A2 Aviator. I was looking for the weak red LED's to use while flying, but still had the power of the main xenon bulb for night time inspections.


----------



## BigBluefish

Xeno E15 warm white. Wanted a warm / warm/ish inexpensive (read "expendable")2 x AA for kicking around in the woods, and the Neutron I picked up was cooler than I wanted. (If my E03 warm was any indication, this Xeno should be what I'm looking for).


----------



## dr. Chernobyl

Beta-QR, I wanted a good AAA light finally, and this one looks very cool, has quick release and high cri LED


----------



## Uncaged

UltraFire CREE Q5 350LM Mini LED Flashlight. I got it for about USD $3.22 from Gearbest as it was cheap. I'm now thinking about buying a Fenix LD01.


----------



## ArmoredFiend

Fenix HP25

Why :
Went climbing Mt.Kinabalu and my other half wants a head lamp as well for our backpacking to iceland a month after the hike.

Works flawlessly during the hike. But end up didnt manage to use in Iceland coz it's not needed.

Hidden Agenda :
There's no such thing as i have enough light in my inventory...


----------



## adras

Ah, poop, this post was supposed to be in the Zebralight topic ....


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh's X10Vn PDT Fiat Lux. Because one can never have too many of Vinh's lights. Or flashlights in general...


----------



## vicv

Solarforce k3 head. Can't wait till it gets dark!


----------



## Tmack

Jetbeam TCR10VN couldn't resist!


----------



## Kamerat

EagleTac D25Cvn XP-G2 PDT Ti as I wanted throw, but also lumens, in a small pocketable format. Beautiful work by Vinh!


----------



## sandalian

Surefire G2 LED, because it uses nitrolon body and colored tan


----------



## Quoddy

Have a McGizmo Ti Mule Hi CRI AA with Nichia 119 LED on the way. Wanted a high quality EDC with flood and natural coloring.


----------



## Lighteous

I bought the most recent version of the Malkoff Wildcat, the one with the SUPER floody Cree MTG2 LED. Why? Because I have the Malkaholic form of Flashaholism. I love the prior version of the Wildcat and initially had no reason to want the latest, that is until I read all of the comments and one review. The two versions may have the same name and looks, but they are very different lights. And both are equally awesome. I bought the MD4 body to go along with it. I also ordered ANOTHER JetBeam RRT01, the version with the XML-2 LED. Why? Because I misplaced the one I have (XML T6 version) and couldn't locate it (until last night). It is my favorite EDC by a very wide margin and couldn't be without one. Despite finding the one I misplaced, I will keep the new one because it has the latest emitter and it has an OP reflector.


----------



## Fireclaw18

I purchased a third Aleto N8 ($10 budget zoomie) from Ebay for use as spare parts for my N8 mod.

I've managed to shrink the light to 95mm... pretty good for an 18650 zoomie. I figure I can shrink it another 2 mm or so by modifying the bezel and lens ring. If I want to get it shorter after that I'll need to shorten the pill or the tailcap... neither of which would be very easy.

The incoming N8 will provide a spare bezel in case I decide to go back to the original lens. The shortened bezel uses a fresnel, but I'm not that happy with the current fresnel. Throw seems much less than with the aspheric. I have a different fresnel scheduled to arrive next week that will hopefully be better.

The last light I bought that I'm actually using is a cheap 18650 budget headlamp that was clearly modeled after the Spark ST6. This one came with an aspheric zoom lens and an XPE emitter. I upgraded the driver to a basic 3 mode 1.5 amp Nanjg 105c with Qlite firmware and swapped in an XML2 4000k neutral white 80 CRI on Noctigon. I didn't bother upgrading the wiring, switch or spring as the goal was to make a light for close in use when modding flashlights. Works great! .... way better than holding an Olight S10 in mouth like I was doing.


----------



## Iron Duke

Dereelight ... throw.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

I'm working the NRA national convention in Indianapolis this week and managed to make it by the Surefire booth. I got to try out several lights and was really impressed with the G2X Pro and figured it'd make a nice souvenir. It's a dual-output light that comes on at 15-lumens and then a quick off-on press goes to high power at 300-lumens (the low-to-high sequencing seems to be fairly unusual for Surefire). Partial press gives you momentary, press until it clicks to stay on. It's a pretty no-nonsense design, and the build quality is excellent. I also seem to have won the tint lottery because the beam is almost pure white with just a hint of blue. Not as nice as my high CRI HDS Rotary, of course, but it's still quite pleasant and doesn't wash everything out in a ghastly, flat blue light like other cool white emitters I've used. It'll make a good secondary light to keep in my work bag.

Best of all, it was only $42 on the show floor, which is nearly half of the $70 it's listed for on the website. $42 is downright cheap for a Surefire!


----------



## Spearfish67

Another Microstream, roughly three weeks ago. Lost my last one in a clients attic. Thankfully the local electrical supply houses carry them at a reasonable price.


----------



## uv-jim

I got a Streamlight 68822 ProPolymax 4AA, in orange. I've had it a little more than a month now.

It was towards the end of the quarter on eBay and I needed another $40 purchase to break the threshhold to get my $5 eBay bucks. I felt my wife might have yanked some hair out (mine or hers- I dunno) if any more computer equipment showed up.

Once I shimmed it with a paper towel tube and loaded some Eneloop batteries into it, I like the solid feel it has. A bit heavier than I might have liked, probably good to whack something if it ever came to that.

I like that I can use it in explosive environments without worrying about setting things off, never know when you'll be in some gas filled house.

It isn't round, so it isn't going to roll away from me. My whole life has been under a curse of losing items that were just in my hand, I put something down and it's gone a second later- screws, pens, tools - it doesn't matter, they just vanish. Oh yea, I can stand it on it's tail.

It is non-corrosive and non-conducting. I have some flashlights with arc scars on them. After my retinas readjust from the arc flash, I then have to look for that errant flashlight that just rolled away from me.

I disabled the strobe feature of the TEN-TAP. It takes more like eleven or twelve with this one. The strobe could trigger a migraine or grand mal. It has enough oomph for close work or finding something in the garage, not that I need anything to send out a bat-signal. Not yet.


----------



## marinemaster

Awesome my Streamlight Yellow 4AA. Great runtime for the 50 lumens and plenty bright 300 lumens if needed.
Same here, strobe turned off.
The only thing i wish it had is a orange peel reflector.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

This week I bought a maglite LED Solitaire. I didn't need it and I already have better AAA lights in it's size range, but I had to have it...


----------



## ven

DQG fairy,bought a while back,just took a while to get here,why? i loved the spy so much i wanted brass version


----------



## parnass

I bought the new 72/14 lumen version Pelican 1910 flashlight. I wanted a multi mode, 1xAAA light with a forward clicky tailcap switch which is bright enough for EDC when in the high mode.

During warm weather, I carry an EDC flashlight in a T-shirt pocket. It must be small and have a decent pocket clip.

The new Pelican 1910 is compared with a 35 lumen Streamlight Microstream in the photo:


----------



## olympiclighting

The last Led Light which I bought was Soloarforce L2M.


----------



## LanthanumK

I just purchased a Foursevens Mini MA and a Fenix E01 for my BOB, replacing an assortment of garbage flashlights. I prefer single cell lights for emergencies as only one cell has to be replaced at a time. Runtime and reliability are more important than output. L91/92 will be stored in both. I have read about issues with the 7777's, and so will give it several tests before inclusion. These will be the first Chinese flashlights I purchased in a long time.


----------



## Tmack

Just purchased a Jetbeam Tcr2 VIP  

Why?................ Shiney.............. 

I love titanium lights, but few have the ui I prefer. The tcr2 has a rear click, and infinite control ring. Perfect  

Also getting sent off to Mr vinh to get some steroid injections.


----------



## jimsmith1370

Noob here. My neighbor turned me on to this site and straightened me out on the use of dangerous *****Fire products. For that I am grateful. I just got my ThruNite TN11S and I have to say that I'm impressed with the overall quality level. Of course, I had not set the bar too high with my frequent purchases of Ultrafire XML lights. Hey, I still like the amount of light they throw so I'm probably going to keep them around. My future purchases will only be high quality lights, chargers, and batteries. I'm looking forward to learning more about this industry/hobby. This board is amazing-I've already learned more in the last few days than all of the years prior to that combined.


----------



## addictedtoink

I just bought a Foursevens Quark QP2A-X and I can't wait for it to arrive! It's my first multi-mode flashlight. 

I also purchased some Inova microlights for myself and the family because our previous cheapie twisty keychain lights didn't cut the mustard. The head came off of one, never to be seen again plus the batteries cost more to replace than the light itself!


----------



## Blueknight

Just bought the Coast HP550 w/1075 lumans from wally world.I can't afford the high dollar stuff right now.


----------



## ven

Blueknight said:


> Just bought the Coast HP550 w/1075 lumans from wally world.I can't afford the high dollar stuff right now.



That is a high $ to a lot of folk,from what i have seen a good light too


----------



## HKJ

The last I got was a couple of small lights:




The reason to get them was because they where small and *bright*.


----------



## ven

Me too,great little lights HKJ


----------



## ven

Small truck edc in NW sc03 on a 123 fed cell,sc01 on 14500(cell to show size)




DQG spy(lives on truck keys) and recent brass fairy








tn35vn,1st mtg2 light,mm15vn on way



DQG AAA stainless




v11r mirage off the misses







Why? because i am a flasholic and that makes it normal


----------



## yowzer

I just found an old school Luxeon V powered Surefire L2. How could I say no?


----------



## LanWolf

Eagletac D25LC2 Color, mainly to be used to assist with photographing animals in the dark, without disturbing them with bright white light. Ie here at the local zoo they have night monkeys, they live in a dark room, with some red and green lights, but these are not always enough to get the camera to focus. The red or green light might help with that.


----------



## ven

mm15vn has arrived,its something else...........








Why? well i like flood,i find it more useful in general for my lifestyle,camping etc so i can see far enough and wide.
I have dedicated throwers more for fun but seeing best part of 1 mile away for me is not useful,fun yes,useful no as there are not many places i can reach that far without obstructions.

Within 100yds for me is useful,i can see up close and well so when set up this will be ideal for camping/site and also walks


----------



## parnass

Dual mode Pelican 1920 penlight is 120/12 lumens and powered by 2 AAA batteries. (Shown in the center of the photo.)

I have the original, 67 lumen Pelican 1920 and like the form factor. Wanted a brighter light with 2 modes.


----------



## iaboyeah

The last LED light I bought was D25a Eagletac twisty because a twisty has no switch to fail and as backup to sc52w Zebralight, or as spare cell carrier. .


----------



## Fireclaw18

I purchased a couple cheapie Nebo flashlights on Ebay. I don't need the lights... I just want the rubber sleeves on the bodies for a mod project.

The last "real" flashlight I purchased was my Zebralight SC62d.


----------



## NutSAK

The last few I've purchased:

*Malkoff MD2* high/low turnkey w/M61N, because of all the positive reviews/comments about the quality and value in this light. The comments definitely were not incorrect. The quality of this light for the price is very high, and the beam quality is excellent.

*Malkoff Hound Dog* neutral w/MD4 body, because I was impressed with the MD2 and needed a 2x18650 replacement for my Fenix TK30. It is a truly worthy replacement.

*Prometheus Beta-QR* NS, because I couldn't pass up a high-quality Nichia AAA light with the unique QR feature. It's too large for a keychain, IMO, but I feel that it's a nice light for the price, and the two levels are great for the majority of my EDC uses. However, I still feel the Peak Eiger is a better AAA light, especially when you consider all the available configurations.


----------



## ven

parnass said:


> Dual mode Pelican 1920 penlight is 120/12 lumens and powered by 2 AAA batteries. (Shown in the center of the photo.)
> 
> I have the original, 67 lumen Pelican 1920 and like the form factor. Wanted a brighter light with 2 modes.


Nice lights i like!!!
I may look into these pelicans,have heard about them so know the name,look a nice light,would like an AA form for work,maybe a 2xAA would be perfect.


----------



## jonwkng

TnC's RFL500 26650 Light 

It is on sale here:-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ing-Light-(User-Programmable-amp-Limited-QTY!

Why?
- It is Programmable Control Ring Triple XP-G2 light
- Takes 1-4x 26650
- Oh wait! Nearly forgot to mention... Chris threw in a FREE Promotional light!!! - That's a Triple XP-G2 18650 Programmable Light! (TWO Programmable lights for the price of ONE!) :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

SWM F40A. Mostly because of the color-leds. Not very bright, but it's a start


----------



## LGT

Just bougt an Armytek barracuda XM-L2 for a co-worker. One night, four of us were paired up to replace a broken utility pole. After using the one I alredy have to check the wires on adjacent poles, he said "I want one of those." Even after explaining the cost of not just the light, rcr batteries, which need to be monitored for voltage level, charger and periodic maintenance. He was still all in. Almost as satisfying as buying one for my own use.


----------



## twelveblocks

My package had two new lights in it: A Nitecore P12 and an Olight i3s. Love them both so far.


----------



## jonwkng

HDS Custom EDC Executive. Been thinking of getting a HDS EDC for the past year...


----------



## Fireclaw18

Last light I purchased was a cheapie Nebo 1xAA.

This is a fairly old LED light. The light output is an extremely dim cool-white from its non-CREE led.. Manufacturer says 50 lumens output, but I have my doubts. Only reason I purchased it was so I could salvage its rubber grip to put on my modded Aleto N8.

I'm happy... the rubber grip fits perfectly and makes my Aleto much less slippery.


----------



## LGT

jonwkng said:


> HDS Custom EDC Executive. Been thinking of getting a HDS EDC for the past year...


I hope you enjoy what I think is a fine choice. Programmability, durability and pocket carry size, IMO, set them apart from most other lights.


----------



## Keely

FENIX BT10
Max 350 Lumens
4 Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA's

\m/


----------



## BuDn3kkID

Just got myself a FourSevens Preon P2. Why? For the Nichia219B LED. The first of many to come


----------



## Quoddy

The actual last one won't reach me until Saturday, a McGizmo 18650 powered XML2 TerraMule. It will give me a significant increase in range over the previous most recent, a AA 119 powered Mule. I'll still use the Mule for close up and indoor use with it's great CRI, but will revert to the TerraMule for outdoor lighting. Gotta love those floodies. 
Photo of the Mule...


----------



## Sean

Surefire E1D, because I wanted a single cell version of the E2DL. Very happy with it.


----------



## jonwkng

5 Beauties from A Master... 

Now, I really don't need 5 of the same model...
But, these are just too amazing to pass up.

Will share more in the months to come...


----------



## yearnslow

A HDS EDC R1B rotary 200, because I didn't have one


----------



## djdawg

ven said:


> DQG fairy,bought a while back,just took a while to get here,why? i loved the spy so much i wanted brass version






Where can I buy one of these ??


----------



## ven

djdawg said:


> Where can I buy one of these ??



The brass DQG fairy i bought from banggood(cheaper than CNqualitygoods) and the DQG spy ti the same but only place now i can find is CNquality goods at $55


----------



## ven

Thread on it here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379796-DQG-SPY
More pics too:thumbsup:


----------



## BloodLust

My main EDC lights which I've had for a few years.

Fenix LD10
Nite-Ize Key-Lit with my car keys.
Inova Microlight clipped to my wallet.

Just recently got a Klarus XT11 upgrade for times I need more power but still quite "pocketable".


----------



## Lord Flashlight

ThruNite TN12 (2014 edition). I had some amazon gift vouchers and and wanted to see what it was like. Pleasantly surprised. Feels nice in the hand and a little smaller than I imagined. Seems to perform well, I'm pleased with it.


----------



## kbuzbee

MX25L3C 6x Nchia because, well, 6x Nichia 

and a PD35vn Nichia because, yeah, you guessed it 

Now:

AAA - Beta QR
AA - L3 L10
AW IMR 16340 - D25C
AW IMR 18650 - PD35vn
3x Aw IMR 1865 - MX25L3C

All Nichia BABY! 

Ken


----------



## rimalbin

Pelican 1920 new dual mode 120 lumen 2aaa.

It's the light I wanted 3 years ago that didn't exist at that time. 2 modes with high over 100 lumens with a forward clicky in a penlight. And I, uh, need it when I go back to college for a second bachelor's degree. Yeah that's the reason 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwkng

Thanks to Vinh's Fiat Lux Sale, I've finally got my hands on a few lights and drop-in that I've been wanting to get for a while...
‣MM15Vn
‣TK61Vn PDTc
‣Eve10Vn
‣M2500

And thanks to Vinh for the free goodies!
‣HL10Vn
‣S10Vn


----------



## Skelt11

Ordered a HDS EDC 250 Exec from UT and a D25C Ti with the Nichia CR219 LED. I was on the wagon for a long time and broke last night.


----------



## NutSAK

C20cvn PDTn Fiat Lux. I've wanted a C20c for a while, so I couldn't pass this up. This will be my first Vinh, and I can't wait!


----------



## Tmack

That's a great choice. I have a c20cvn and it instantly became my favorite edc. 
Very impressive throw, and the 18650 last forever. 
It's got to be the smallest 18650 light that has this kind of power. 1300lm and a few mm longer than a v11rvn with AA extension.

I only think 4-5 people have this light, and even fewer fiat lux.


----------



## NutSAK

Yeah, Tmack your positive posts about the C20Cvn were the ones that helped me commit to it in the end. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:

My SC600 MkII L2 doesn't stand a chance...


----------



## jonwkng

NutSAK said:


> C20cvn PDTn Fiat Lux. I've wanted a C20c for a while, so I couldn't pass this up. This will be my first Vinh, and I can't wait!



Congratulations on your purchase, Terry! Beautiful beam & beautiful tint... Turned up to 11. That's what his Fiat Lux lights are about.
Have fun! I'm sure there'll be many more Vinh lights to come. :devil:


----------



## NutSAK

Thanks. That's one hell of a vn54 haul you have coming! :twothumbs Enjoy!


----------



## kbuzbee

jonwkng said:


> Have fun! I'm sure there'll be many more Vinh lights to come. :devil:



I see what you did, there! 

Ken


----------



## thedoc007

TK61vn, Fiat Lux edition. Figured I should get at least one...and the TK61 is right now the farthest-throwing reflector-based light out there, as far as I know (not counting one-offs that aren't available for purchase).


----------



## liam_995

Just got in my Nitecore EA8 - I have wanted a nice multiple AA light for awhile; and the EA8 met all of my priorities (an actual real low mode; a low battery indicator; and a nice bright high output throw). Very happy with it; so far!


----------



## BigBluefish

Actually, just got two new (old) JBs, a Jet III M Q3 and a Jet 1 Pro v.3 R2. I miss my JetBeams, the price was right on these two, and I'll send the cool white Jet 1 Pro out to Vihn or someone to put a high CRI emitter in it to replace the cool R2. 

I still think the Jet 1 Pro v.3 is my favorite AA light, and I never got around to trying a III M.


----------



## BloodLust

Keely said:


> FENIX BT10
> Max 350 Lumens
> 4 Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA's
> 
> \m/



How are you liking it? Is the 350 lumens enough for trails at night? Planning on getting 1 as I like the AA powered over the BT20 but not sure if the 350 lums is enough.
Does the dual beam really work in such a way that you can see wider right in front of you?

Thanks!


----------



## kj2

BloodLust said:


> How are you liking it? Is the 350 lumens enough for trails at night? Planning on getting 1 as I like the AA powered over the BT20 but not sure if the 350 lums is enough.
> Does the dual beam really work in such a way that you can see wider right in front of you?
> 
> Thanks!



BC20 is coming soon


----------



## JulianP

DQG Spy. I wanted something new and cool on my keychain. It arrived today and like all flashaholics, I am enjoying the hit. Pity it won't last, and I'll soon be craving more. Such is life.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Solarforce P1 & L2P with sportac xml2 & triple xpg2 p60 dropins both around 900 ansi lumens. ...


----------



## John Evest83

The last LED light I bought was a LED Lenser P7. I love this brand of torch and it was recently featured on the BBC series Sherlock

There are quite a few companies in the UK that offer this model, but I was keen to use an official LED Lenser distributor and also shop around for the best price.

I spoke to a really helpful company last week called Cell Pack Solutions, who have both the orginal and P7.2, which has just been released this year on offer via their website. Being quite a spendthrift I was keen to see if any improvment could be made on the price quoted on the website and they happily gave me a few pence off the original P7. I am guessing it is old stock, but the torch is brand new and works fantastically


Check them out guys. Highly recommended for those based in UK

http://cellpacksolutions.co.uk/


----------



## kbuzbee

kbuzbee said:


> MX25L3C 6x Nchia because, well, 6x Nichia
> 
> and a PD35vn Nichia because, yeah, you guessed it



...and added an Eiger Nichia as well...






Ken


----------



## jonwkng

Nitecore CU6 - Need a higher output UV light to compliment my NightCom UV (Got a few trit vials to install)
XTAR UL1 - Got one for my wife, so I figure I'll get one for myself too


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nitecore CU6 - Need a higher output UV light to compliment my NightCom UV (Got a few trit vials to install)
> XTAR UL1 - Got one for my wife, so I figure I'll get one for myself too




His and hers.............i guess it would only be fair to get her a gold spy too


----------



## jmpaul320

I ordered an eax and sr52.

Why? Because I have a fever.

And the only prescription is moar flashlights.


----------



## ven

jmpaul320 said:


> I ordered an eax and sr52.
> 
> Why? Because I have a fever.
> 
> And the only prescription is moar flashlights.




:laughing:


I know what to prescribe me now when i have a fever :laughing: like it!!!!

That sr52 really has me interested,just waiting for a sr52vn.
Have you checked on some places(banggood) for the sr51,as now superseded a little,its around $60 on promotion...............bargain imo


----------



## jmpaul320

I got the sr52 cheaper than anywhere.... I'll send you a pm with how much - was a pricing error lol.


----------



## ven

jmpaul320 said:


> I got the sr52 cheaper than anywhere.... I'll send you a pm with how much - was a pricing error lol.




:twothumbs i dont do jealousy..............oh hang on ,just this once then :laughing:

Congrats jmpaul,look forward to pics and impressions as imho its one of the best looking light i have seen this year!!!!! and i mean that:thumbsup: looks a very useful light:twothumbs


----------



## jmpaul320

I grabbed a sr51 xml2 off eBay new for $44 last week too lol. So I can compare them


----------



## ven

jmpaul320 said:


> I grabbed a sr51 xml2 off eBay new for $44 last week too lol. So I can compare them




 you are the bargain king!!!! wow nice one,look forward to reports and some side by side pics.Iirc the newer is smaller,100 or so lumens higher output with led and charge option too,great all round light:twothumbs


----------



## daffie

Hello,

I'm new to the CPF and this is my very first post :twothumbs

Just wanted to say hi and also let you know my latest LED light is a Fenix UC40UE...which I love! Perfect size (imo), love the build quality and how it feels in the hand. Very decent amount of light as well.

The UC40UE is also only my 2nd LED light after I bought a Led Lenser P5r.2 some months ago (I sold that one though).

Looking foward to getting a 1.800 lumen LED light sometime in the near future (TK35UE or maybe the new Sunwayman M60c or a Eagletac SX25L3).

Cheers.


----------



## jmpaul320

I think the biggest difference will be run time since they've added another battery in parallel


----------



## ven

jmpaul320 said:


> I think the biggest difference will be run time since they've added another battery in parallel



That i did not know ,but still 3 cell light? how does that make a difference and by how much jmpaul

Thank you


----------



## jmpaul320

About 50% more runtime


----------



## ven

jmpaul320 said:


> About 50% more runtime




 astonishing...................thanks


----------



## Richub

Bought a Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition last week.

I'm beginning to switch to neutral white emitters for outdoor use because of the nicer color rendering they give. My LD40 and LD25 are my most used lights these last months.

I wanted to add a neutral white floodlight to my collection, and when I saw that TK35 UE announced, I knew this was the one to get ASAP.
Now I have it, and I love it to bits: Floody neutral white light in whatever amount I need.
This light is amazing on turbo, it drops the jaws of everybody I show it off to. On low and medium, it's the perfect floodlight for general lighting. 
The MT-G2 has a nice tint too, btw: No greenish or reddish tint, just this almost perfect 5000k neutral white light.

That TK35 UE replaced my LD40 and LD25 in my backpack already.


----------



## jonwkng

Oveready Oblivion Twisty. Nice & compact triple.


----------



## thedoc007

Olight S20. The tail-cap magnet seems like a great idea...just wanted to try it out.


----------



## kbuzbee

jonwkng said:


> Oveready Oblivion Twisty. Nice & compact triple.



Ouch! ($) :wave: Congratulations. It looks very cool. What emitters are in there?

Just another Peak for me. Eiger (Ultra X this time)

Ken


----------



## Croquette

Hds 200 clicky executive.
Solarforce K3 MTG2 with enough body extension to make it work with 6 AA. Not very practical but really bright


----------



## zs&tas

Olight M20sxl2, newer version of a light i love with a great UI using the m20S ui and newer m22 ui all in one. very handy ! oh lockout too


----------



## treek13

Zebralight SC52W L2
I really like my SC51W despite my problems with accidental activation and so I wanted to try out the new design.
They seem to have eliminated the accidental activation problem for me, but I think I prefer the XP-G beam pattern of my SC51W.
I really wish they would make a neutral white XP-G2 version or possibly a Luxeon-T one.

Still, all in all, I must say I really do like this light. It is already one of my favorites.


----------



## NutSAK

I have a used SWM D40A on the way from the B/S/T forum. I also have a D40Avn on the way to compare it to. 

It should be fun!


----------



## jonwkng

kbuzbee said:


> What emitters are in there?



XP-G2 Triple. Now I need to get me one of those replica rifles.


----------



## Rifter

Armytek partner c1 limited edition, why is because the last flash light I purchased was 10 years ago... I've been gone from the hobby for a while lol


----------



## kj2

Rifter said:


> Armytek partner c1 limited edition, why is because the last flash light I purchased was 10 years ago... I've been gone from the hobby for a while lol


Welcome back


----------



## BigBluefish

A Jet iII M with a neutral XP-E, because I bought another Jet I Pro v3 after selling a couple a few years back, and am now on a JetBeam kick, it seems.


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Predator with Green led. Wanted to see how it compares against white light. Now with daylight I can't see the difference in brightness-levels so hope tonight it will blow my mind


----------



## NutSAK

.....


----------



## Burlroad

The last LED flashlight I purchased was a Heider CFX Super Power. Basically I purchased the Heider after seeing what the small Fenix LED lights were capable of. I'm pleased with the Heider's build quality and performance, but it is pretty pricey.


----------



## thedoc007

Burlroad said:


> The last LED flashlight I purchased was a Heider CFX Super Power. Basically I purchased the Heider after seeing what the small Fenix LED lights were capable of. I'm pleased with the Heider's build quality and performance, but it is pretty pricey.



Umm...have you received it already? The specs on that light are not right...750m of throw is a joke. Reminiscent of *****Fire claims. Greatly overstated specs to sell to those who don't know any better. I don't have any experience with Heider, and maybe the zoom is a nice feature, but I would be very wary about purchasing from them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Maelstrom S18.* 

3 Beers + Great Price + 1,200 OTF Lumens = Sold.  

Truth be told, my last four or five new lights have been FourSevens built. I hate to admit it at 57 years old, but........I'm a 4Sevens fanboy. :candle: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chrontius

I am expecting a Dark Sucks Beta-QR in the mail tomorrow night when I get home.

It's a nice dress-clothes flashlight, and my first hi-CRI that isn't a rip-snorting 15 watt monstrosity too bright to use when it's dark - it was bought for looking from a brightly lit office into dark cubbyholes, or incinerating the retinas belonging to someone looking to do me harm who's closed to knife-fighting range. As much use as I get out of it, I know I like the tint, and that I'm missing out on a lot.

The _last _ purchase is a Powercap Navigator ball cap - four white Nichia LEDs, and a pair of dim red ones for skulking about without waking anyone up during a bathroom break, or reading a pulp novel in bed. Underrated? You betcha. My new favorite? It could yet be.

My _next_ purchase is probably an Iain Sinclair Eon Extreme 2 at 300 lumens, or 48 hours on low in the form of a fat credit card - a nice "oh god, we have a client coming, and I can't EDC an M6" light.

PS: I'm not dead yet, just very satisfied with my collection! 

PPS: I'm not sure it counts, since the main gun is incan, but the new crown jewel of my collection is a Phantom Warrior Inspection light. Four AAs of halogen, sub-lumenal LED low with analog dimming, and about a P65 worth of halogen oomph kicks in when you open the throttle all the way. It's basically an Aviator on alkalines, and I love it.


----------



## Tmack

Sd6vn and hc90vn. 
Have had my eyes opened to the headlamp game. Love them.


----------



## Lord Muzzy

Sunwayman C20C with XM-L2, just too cool not to buy...


----------



## Tmack

Awesome light. 18650 in a 14500 sized light. 
Definitely a big player in my rotation


----------



## BWX

"Futlight LED Brightness Dimmable LED Bulb (Warm White)"


----------



## Chrontius

Tmack said:


> Sd6vn and hc90vn.
> Have had my eyes opened to the headlamp game. Love them.



Try a ballcap light. You'll wear it so much - because it passes for a "normal" affectation - that when you reach for it and it's not there, it's like a phantom limb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Ive had a few cheap ones. I live with a hat on , so i know the feeling. I go to adjust my hat to find im not wearing one


----------



## NutSAK

Chrontius said:


> Try a ballcap light. You'll wear it so much - because it passes for a "normal" affectation - that when you reach for it and it's not there, it's like a phantom limb. :thumbsup:



+1 

It's a great idea, but I find that a Peak Eiger with a pocket clip is much better for ballcap use--extremely compact, excellent tint and beam profile. I carry one for that purpose at all times.


----------



## tyu

Most recent: HDS Executive 200lm and a Surefire F04 diffuser to stay with it. Purchased because my current HDS Executive Hcri/140lm+F04 is my favorite light and I wanted another.


----------



## Burlroad

thedoc007 said:


> Umm...have you received it already? The specs on that light are not right...750m of throw is a joke. Reminiscent of *****Fire claims. Greatly overstated specs to sell to those who don't know any better. I don't have any experience with Heider, and maybe the zoom is a nice feature, but I would be very wary about purchasing from them.



I received it within three days even though it was shipped from Turkey. It's beautifully made and has performed quite well although I haven't tried to prove the 750m claim. The light was furnished with an 18650 battery but will accept two CR132A Li-ion's. The maximum output is supposed to be 700lm from a CREE XM-L2 1C U2. The highest setting is VERY bright and I've found the light quite useful.


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC52w L2. Bought this to replace my existing EDC.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

Fenix E12. Wanted a new EDC.


----------



## reppans

Quark QP2L-X Burst Mode head, run on 1x IMR14500 for a AA-sized 700 lumen pocket screamer. Yet I must have my moonlight and single digit low modes, and momentary max from on.


----------



## AlphaZen

UnderPar said:


> Zebralight SC52w L2. Bought this to replace my existing EDC.


Where are these for sale?


----------



## Sea Urchin

I was browsing at the local hunting and fishing shop and they had a Lenser K2L for $15. Couldn't resist.


----------



## jonwkng

5A MT-G2 modded MagLite from *jayrob*.


----------



## Tmack

What kind of 32650's does he have these days. I keep forrgetting to order some from him.

Fei long?


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> What kind of 32650's does he have these days. I keep forrgetting to order some from him.
> 
> Fei long?



Yup, I believe they should be Feilong batteries. There aren't that many options for decent quality 32650 batteries available nowadays. I think that's what most of the folks at LPF are using too? Maybe you could drop him a PM and check with him.


----------



## Tmack

I'm one of those folks. 
Will do. I just figured you might have ordered some, and it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Taz80

Streamlight Night Com UV just for fun. I don't think I'll use it in a hotel bathroom in front of my wife, she'd never go anywhere again. And an m10 just trying to find the perfect work EDC. Its not perfect but its working.


----------



## teckul

Underwater Kinetics Aqualite eLED (90 degree head variant) to shoot GoPro footage underground, pretty nice light and beam is nice and wide.

Sprang for a Foursevens Mini ML XP-G Gen 2 the same week too....even though there was nothing wrong with my Thrunite Ti-Key


----------



## Tmack

When is a "broken light" ever our reason for a new one?  

Light #1 works like new, and I'm on #23 or so.


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Mako MkII (HO)
Damascus Zenith 16340

One can never have too many lights...


----------



## Tmack

I saw that zenith for sale. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Chrontius

TheFusionLite LED dropin for my Ryobi One+ worklight. Why? The worklight was an anemic thrower with a long filament, never very good at any role (when compared to their One+ HID, anyway). I wanted a long-running floody worklight. It's about what I got - 1000 claimed lumens seems credible, with a "Roomsweeper" beam profile and better than a *ten-hour* runtime from the latest and greatest of Ryobi's lithium pack technology.

Next up may be that Eon Extreme I've been eyeing for a while…


----------



## rpm00

Peak eiger. Because everybody keeps raving about how great they are and I need to see it for myself. .


----------



## thedoc007

SR52vn. TK61vn didn't work out for me, just too big and bulky, and no holster. And I need a thrower to go with my MM15vn.


----------



## jonwkng

REV Captor

Why?


----------



## kbuzbee

jonwkng said:


> REV Captor



That looks terrific, Jonathan :thumbsup: Can't wait to hear your impressions of it.

Ken


----------



## Tmack

Just snagged the elusive k40mvn. Just got shipping notification, so I'll have impressions soon.


----------



## NutSAK

Tmack said:


> Just snagged the elusive k40mvn. Just got shipping notification, so I'll have impressions soon.



How many times are you going to check that tracking link the next couple of days? I will simultaneously be refreshing the K40Mvn thread waiting for your thoughts! We might bring down the entire internets! :duh2:


----------



## Tmack

Haha. I used to be a tracking freak! Now I pretty much know it's 4 days from notification. And I just received notification later night. 
But that won't stop me from making SURE it's 4 days lol.


----------



## markr6

Ordered an *L3 Illuminations L10C w/ Nichia 219 *because I already like the L10 so much. With a rear clicky I think it will be even better. Wondering if I should have just went with the Eagletac D25A w/ Nicha 219 instead for an extra $15? We'll see how it does.


----------



## vonmises

Fenix TK32, which I will not even receive for another 10 days or so. As a private pilot, I like the idea of red and green LEDs (don't really need the blue) as well as 900 lumens in one package. The colors are great for preserving night vision and when can you not use 900 lumens? My old cockpit standby was a Surefire E2, recently upgraded with a Malkoff M600 head. Used it once when my landing light died by holding it out the vent window to illuminate the runway. Way better than feeling your way to the pavement. TK32 will be waaaay better.


----------



## Bob Damon

Got a great deal on an Olight SR-51 from Banggood, and a nice price on an Armytek Tiara C1 on sale at Illum (Illumination Supply).


----------



## jonwkng

TK76. 35% off.


----------



## kj2

SR52vn. Want to see what that 'Vinh' magic is


----------



## jonwkng

kj2 said:


> SR52vn. Want to see what that 'Vinh' magic is



1. On no account do you look down the business end of a Vinh light when it is loaded with batteries

2. Do not leave a Vinh light unattended or accessible to children or minors
3. Point it at a suitably distant object (at night, of course), turn it on to [TURBO] and go






Enjoy!


----------



## Bigblue

jonwkng said:


> TK76. 35% off.



I think I know where that deal is from. Congrats. 

I saw similar discount (32%) on a TK75. Internally deliberated a long while. Finally caved. Will see how it performs stock or give it the Vinh treatment.


----------



## Tmack

This k40mvn is a absolute monster. Painfully bright. 

Came with domes on. Wasn't expecting that. But it's so damn bright I may just leave it.


----------



## Bigblue

Tmack said:


> This k40mvn is a absolute monster. Painfully bright.
> 
> Came with domes on. Wasn't expecting that. But it's so damn bright I may just leave it.



In terms of flood, significantly better than MX25L3vn?

_I see you got asked the same question on the K40Mvn thread. Will look at your response there._


----------



## Tmack

Yes. The beam is way wider than the mx25l3vn.


----------



## gnu

D40A NW because...I don't have one.


----------



## Tmack

Best reason I usually come up with too.


----------



## Elmie

Lux-RC fl33. Been wanting a neutral compact triple for a while now and the whole macs customs fiasco is a turn off.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

LED Lenser T5. Only bought it because it was discounted to under a tenner as they made way for stock of the newer T5.2. Quite like it actually, although it technically corresponds to the P5 apart from it's tactical styling I think T5 has a better tint and beam pattern on spot mode.


----------



## Tmack

Fenix pd35vn with a twist. 

It's got triple xpl on a large mass of copper. Can't wait to get this one. Very excited.


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Fenix pd35vn with a twist.
> 
> It's got triple xpl on a large mass of copper. Can't wait to get this one. Very excited.



Sounds good  - lets see some photos when it arrives


----------



## jonwkng

FatMaxVN Fiat Lux. Will probably leave it in my car. Quirky light.


----------



## Mikey66

*I bought a Nitecore TM15. I wanted to have a light with a good throw and the price was what was right, considering it was discounted and supposedly tested. I'm bought it along with the Jetbeam RRT3. Unfortunately for me, the latter works but the former doesn't. Thank goodness for honest traders since the seller is taking it back.*


----------



## Bigpal

Bead blasted Olight S15

I needed a very small, neutral tint light that I could clip onto a hat or bag when I need both hands for tying harnesses or moving things. It fit the bill; since I didn't have a Ti light, I figured why not? I love the bead blasted look.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic

Nitecore srt7
Wanted rgb w/o messing with filters + wanted more throw than my Quark RGB
So far, so good. Waiting for darkness


----------



## kj2

Fenix LD02. Wanted another AAA-based EDC light.


----------



## djdawg

Iam thinking on buying a Fenix PD12 and TK09 .................
Any thoughts , please
Are they worth it ?
Are there anybody unhappy with theres ?


----------



## kj2

djdawg said:


> Iam thinking on buying a Fenix PD12 and TK09 .................
> Any thoughts , please
> Are they worth it ?
> Are there anybody unhappy with theres ?



I got the TK09(do have the old TK12 name on it). Am happy with. UI is simple and it feel nice in my hand. Enough knurling and the tactical ring makes it great to hold, even with 2/3 fingers. Did wish it has some more throw. Useful illumination is max 50meters IMO.


----------



## candini

I just purchased the *Zebralight Flashlight SC600 MKII L2 - Cool White* after much research. I will use it for running at night. I bought it because its small, compact and has greater than 1000 lumens on the high setting. I own a few other torches, one being a Gemini Xterra 850 lm light which is also compact but I am waiting on parts (a new end cap) to keep it going. Last night I was doing a 16 mile after midnight run and was reduced to having to bang on it repeatedly just to get about 90 lumens on and off to finish.  Not good when running in a war zone (4th July). The company was good enough to send the part even after the warranty was finished. 

Can't wait until it gets dark enough to try out the Zebra tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Timothybil

I purchased an Eveready LED Folding Lantern about a month ago. I bought an Eveready Weather-Ready Lantern for about $20 USD about seven years ago when I moved back to Iowa, since the power in our small town was always going out for an hour or two. But it was really dim (Krypton incan bulb and three 5mm LEDs) and uses 3 D batteries, which is a pain, because I would find them dying of old age before I used them up. I had been looking around for a replacement, and it was between the Eveready and the new Streamlight lantern. I finally chose the Eveready because it used AA, and it folded compact enough to fit into my BOB if I ever needed it to. I lucked out in that Amazon had it on sale for $22 USD, so I snapped it up. I used up the alkalines that came with it, and now it had four Amazon Basic High Capacity LSD AAs that were also a good deal. It was a graphic example of what every one says - alkalines don't do well at higher drains. I had used it for about 15 hrs on low while testing the battery life claims (supposedly 50 hrs on low), then when the power went out the other day I ran it on high for about half an hour until it blinked and died. My ZTS told me there was still 60% left, and I think if I had let them rest for a while and then went back to using them on low, they would have lasted a while longer. But I really want to see how the Amazon LSD AAs do, so I left them in and am keeping track of the time using them.
I really like the Lantern. Relatively light, easy to turn on and off and adjust levels, has a nice stand that folds out so it can stand, and the light is very even. Some others complained about the light coming off of the end of the diffuser, but it really isn't that much brighter than the rest of the light. I think I have a good light and got a great deal as well.


----------



## jonwkng

SureFire 2211.
Need... No
Want... Yes!


----------



## leaftye

F13. It's an inexpensive light that sells under many brand names. It uses a 26650, has anodized threads, can fit larger drivers and mcpcb's, and has acceptable thermal characteristics. This makes it a good mod candidate. It's my second one of these, and I'll probably buy several more.


----------



## Ishango

I bought a HDS EDC LE 200 from Unique Titanium. I love my other HDS lights and would really love to have an excellent tactical version as well.


----------



## olemil

Just ordered a Fenix TK35ue because of all the great reviews so far and plus I have two 3400mah 18650 batteries not being used.


----------



## beakman

Ordered 4 lights in the last few days:

Coast HP5 - $20 on ebay, cheap way to try out their focus system
Lumintop Worm Stainless Steel - Wanted a stainless AAA light, good deal on ebay
Foursevens Atom A0 - Wanted a stainless AAA, Independence Day sale
Fenix E05 Stainless Steel - See above

the beakman


----------



## buds224

Bought a pack of x10 USB LED lights.....chose to go with Warm White for a more soothing light during blackouts. These will run off a USB charger battery pack. Light sensor means I can keep them on during rolling blackouts and they will only activate as needed.

3 LEDs for 80 Flood Lumens (higher lumens available in other models)








Light sensor on the back







Going to use these on my USB power banks






Brightness is regulated by how dark it is; ramps up as needed (I used my finger to cover the sensor slightly).


----------



## Tmack

Wow, those are really neat. I have many situations where they could be useful.


----------



## buds224

Tmack said:


> Wow, those are really neat. I have many situations where they could be useful.



They are quite useful. I was thinking, just now, how light it would be rigged onto a headlamp strap and wired into a powerbank with a USB extension cable. Light duty of course, no water-proof-ability.


----------



## HotWire

I bought an Olight SR Mini. Nice light. Then... I bought a couple of those small USB LED lights introduced by buds 224! Thanks!


----------



## jmpaul320

Convoy s3 triple nichia 219b 5.8a from mtn electronics.


----------



## Taz80

TK35ue for a field and woods walking light. It's small enough to fit in my back pocket when I need my hands, okay it's a bit tight but it works, and I love the tint and beam pattern.


----------



## StandardBattery

SC52w-L2 5mins ago, because I liked the tint in a comparison shot, and I like the idea of trying an XM-L2 in a good AA light. Not to mention I like ZebraLights alot. Also a great light to gift since it runs on AA and I think is fairly easy to operate even if one does not use all the fancy features.


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Micro-Lux Turbo EN AL. Got to love tiny flashlights with XM-L2 emitters.


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of shiny lights from Mr Fred Pilon. :devil:
A few more lights from Mr Robert Kastan's excellent web store. :thumbsup:
Fire C2 host from OR.


----------



## UnderPar

I recently bought not a flashlight, but a 2xAA body for my Quark QPA. Now I can run it with 2xAA alkaline or 2 NiMH Eneloops. :thumbsup:


----------



## bondr006

Two HDS lights that will be here tomorrow. A Rotary 250 and a Clicky 250. No need to answer the why part of the question.


----------



## AlphaZen

L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 3-mode twisty. I mainly wanted to see what the fuss was all about with the Nichia. It's a very nice beam, and a great price on the light. After cleaning and lubing the threads it is really smooth. I have been carrying it for a few weeks and I certainly recommend it.


----------



## markr6

AlphaZen said:


> L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 3-mode twisty. I mainly wanted to see what the fuss was all about with the Nichia. It's a very nice beam, and a great price on the light. After cleaning and lubing the threads it is really smooth. I have been carrying it for a few weeks and I certainly recommend it.



Such a great light! I don't like the optional clip, but it does need one IMO. One of these days, they'll update it with a nice screwon clip like the L10C! Please!!!


----------



## japudjuha

Managed to snag an Olight SR-95S UT for $130AU. This thing has HUGE throw, but imo, not worth $400+/-


----------



## DQD

4Sevens Preon1 in brushed titanium. I wear dress pants to work, and have been carrying a Fenix LD01 in my pocket without the pocket clip. I wanted to try something that I could clip to my front pocket that would look OK in a business casual environment, and I actually prefer a twisty for a single AAA light. Also wanted to give titanium a try. I love the light so far. The beam is significantly more floody than the LD01, and it puts out more than adequate light for my needs.


----------



## DQD

AlphaZen said:


> L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 3-mode twisty. I mainly wanted to see what the fuss was all about with the Nichia. It's a very nice beam, and a great price on the light. After cleaning and lubing the threads it is really smooth. I have been carrying it for a few weeks and I certainly recommend it.



I have the L10C clicky 4-mode, but think I would actually prefer the 4-mode twisty. It is significantly shorter, and the clicky doesn't tailstand.


----------



## markr6

DQD said:


> I have the L10C clicky 4-mode, but think I would actually prefer the 4-mode twisty. It is significantly shorter, and the clicky doesn't tailstand.



Does the clip appear to be causing this? Mine stood on the tail end OK, but even better once I ground it down with my Dremel a bit:


----------



## DQD

markr6 said:


> Does the clip appear to be causing this? Mine stood on the tail end OK, but even better once I ground it down with my Dremel a bit:



That looks nice, like it would tailstand perfectly after you dremeled it.

The clip does stick out a bit on mine, but the main problem was the switch. When the light was off it would tailstand, although with a bit of unsteadiness because of the clip protruding. When the light was on, however, the switch would stick out just a tiny bit too far for the light to tailstand. If I loosened the tailcap a bit, then it would work ok.

After noticing that your button cover looks flat, and mine is slightly rounded, I took the cover off the switch and looked inside the cover. It had an extra bit of rubber stuck in there. I took it out, and now mine will tailstand even when it is on. Yeah!! (I had posted on CPFMarketplace about some problems with the switch sticking. That might have also been caused by that extra piece of material in the switch cover.)

Thanks for posting the image!


----------



## markr6

That's good to hear! Because of the side cutouts on the cap to help with accessing the switch, there's really no reason for it to stick out beyond that (HINT HINT, FENIX!). Hopefully all current and future samples of this light have a slightly recessed switch. Very handy feature.


----------



## powernoodle

I've ordered the 2014 version of the Fenix E05 aluminum flavor (3 outputs). Why? It looks like fun. And I have been around long enough to remember when 85 lumens out of _any_ light was just plain crazy, much less one barely bigger than an AAA battery.

Last light purchased with a Nitecore SRT5, which is _awesome._ It has become my EDC light in a drop-in belt holster. Smallish profile for EDC, rotary selector, tons of light when needed, crazy runtime when required, and strobe.


----------



## markr6

powernoodle said:


> I've ordered the 2014 version of the Fenix E05 aluminum flavor (3 outputs). Why? It looks like fun. And I have been around long enough to remember when 85 lumens out of _any_ light was just plain crazy, much less one barely bigger than an AAA battery.



Same here! Mainly because I no longer have any AAA lights. The L08 was attractive, but just not small enough compared to some others. It also starts on low, which is nice for a small like like this.


----------



## premiumplus

Hi all,
First post, and I'm glad that I found this forum. Who'd have thought there would be a site for flashlights on the web...but it's a great idea.
Why do guys love flashlights so much? 
My edc light is a Fenix LD01 that I love. It's beautifully made, small, and powerful. But it was a Christmas gift from my wife and I needed another light for edc, so I am expecting delivery on a [h=1]iTP A3 EOS 96 Lumen Flashlight -Upgrade Version 1 X[/h] which looks like a cool light too. It's 96 cp versus 72 for the Fenix...
I'm curious about battery options and I want to get a Lithium Ion battery for these, but I know from flying RC planes that LI batteries can be very dangerous.
Are there any brands that I should steer clear of? A fire in my pocket is something that I really want to avoid!
Thanks...
Oh, and I picked my internet forum name because it's the model of my Les Paul Standard Premium Plus guitar...not because I think I'm great!!!


----------



## cundalini

New here also. Just bought a 711 cree XM-L T6 (3xAAA). Already looking at some 18650 lights


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Trying to decide weather I should pick up a copper Maratac CR123 light.

So tempting.Should I go for it?


----------



## Tmack

No question. The maratac is a very trusted light. And the copper is just beautiful, and functional. It gives a very good wieght and feel, and handles heat beautifully.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I couldn't help myself.Maratac copper CR123 is on the way..

(What are the usual processing and shipping times direct from Countycomm?)

Wow..just got the UPS tracking number.I'm stunned.

Less than 24 hours from placing my order to shipping it out.


----------



## jonwkng

Got an FL33 shorty from Serge. Been drooling for one for the past year.


----------



## Croquette

I just bought a fenix tk45. Always wanted this light but the ratio money output was too high. Got it on sale at a very low price. Waiting for it.


----------



## Treeguy

Just bought a Quark 1XAA R5 Pro.

Wanted a good quality AA EDC with at least a little _oompf. _If and when I can find some 14500 primaries, I'll throw one in and that should get me in the 200lm range. _(Don't want to get into recharging li-ons, electrical stuff ain't my bag.)
_
Loving the moon mode. First light I've had with it.


----------



## Clayton4971

Picked up a Zebralight sc600 wanted something small and bright .


----------



## run4jc

Ordered an HDS EDC LE with 219B emitter and raised tail switch. Haven't had an HDS in a while and want to check out the 'new' version.


----------



## al93535

A 47s light, I can't remember the model name because I did not like the new scheme. It is the 2x16340 with burst mode. I got it because I wanted more light.


----------



## AbbyY

I've got the new Olight R20 Seeker because it's... new :naughty:


----------



## kj2

AbbyY said:


> I've got the new Olight R20 Seeker because it's... new :naughty:



R20  can't find it on the Olight website. Do see it listed at multiple websites.


----------



## AbbyY

It's a sample, I think it'll be on market soon 

I will post more pictures in Olight User Group. BTW, it's a lovely flashlight!


----------



## Keeper4560

I just bought myself an EagleTac P20C2 MKII

My first light was a Coleman light that was heavy, bulky, and 140 lumens.

Simply, I was looking for an upgraded light that's powerful, lighter, an easy EDC and overall great quality.


----------



## Tmack

Looking to get a hds click /rotary. Haven't completely decided yet. 

I think I also may be thinning the herd soon. 

X60vn 
TK61vn 
Btu shocker 
V25cvn 
S200C2vn 

Just don't get used enough to keep them.


----------



## BurkStar

I've been trying to be able to retire my upgraded/modded Gotham since January. I tried a Mr. Bulk upgraded Dragonheart, a Lenslight KO, just today received an Oveready Modular and should have a Prometheus Alpha Blue come Monday. The Bulk is a great light but just compliments the Gotham, I think I'll end up giving the Lenslight to my mother a I can't stand the squared beam although I love the body, the Oveready Modular I'm really impressed with but its thicker and heavier than the Gotham so I'm still undecided. Hopefully the Alpha will be what I'm looking for. Of course I'm probably keeping everything just so I have options...


----------



## BloodLust

I have numerous lights and attachments such as diffusers and wands but I needed a more powerful area light considering the last typhoon left us without power for 3 days.

GE Enbrighten lantern.
Energizer AA tactical for the BOB.


----------



## Wolf359

After several years of avoiding 18650 flashlights for various reasons i finally decide to go for it. Ordered 4 x panasonic 3400mah protected cells from fasttech just in time to be shafted by the latest shipment ban. The batteries are literally on a slow boat from china and should arrive sometime in the next 4 months.

Ok plan B ordered 6 x 18650 3400mah protected from banggood and pay for shipment, 22 days later they arrive I even danced a little jig which amused the postman no end but what the hell.

I dig out my old ultrafire charger from DX and it is dead no great suprise there, so off back to banggood and order a NITECORE Intellicharger I4 V2 Charger and bugger me it arrives in 10 days. 

Ok time to charge the panasonic 3400mah protected cells, oh FFS they barely fit requiring an uncomfortable amount of force. Nope not happy at all with that so off to get another charger. 

As luck would have it Banggood offer email arrives and has the NITECORE Digicharger D2 LCD for £10.78, sold to the ******* in the corner (me). Takes 11 days to arrive this time batteries fit easily with plenty of room charge them up and stick them in my old solarforce L2 hosts with R2 droppins. Nice and bright good runtime but not omg tickoff the neighbours bright. 

After the **** up with the original nitecore charger i ask around which lights will take the panasonic 3400mah protected cells Fenix PD35 and Thrunite TN12 2014 are recommended so i um and er and whine and moan and finally got both. :naughty:

Fenix PD35 2013 edition will barely take the cells if inserted from the head and carefully tightened down, to much and the light comes on to little manual cutoff, but all said and done i do like it and now EDC it outside of work. That being said if you wear a 2" web belt like i do the supplied sheath will not work at the moment i am using an old solarforce l2 sheath less than ideal but it works. Also the anodizing is not that tough already showing some marks.

Thrunite TN12 the panasonic 3400mah protected batteries are a snug fit but are ok great little flashlight with a firefly mode, I now use it as my EDC work light replacing my LD25w. 

If i had to do over again i would still buy both, but i would buy 2 Thrunite TN12 first because of there excellent value and one Fenix PD35 later as i am a Fenix tart at heart. I have a second Thrunite TN12 enroute as a spare work light. Anodizing is floorless and take a beating.


----------



## jonwkng

First Light Torq LE. Unusual little light.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

2nd HDS Rotary 250 to replace the first Rotary 250 which I sadly lost.

So happy to have my little tank of a light back.(Yeah...it's back...in black.)


----------



## DQD

I just ordered a Peal El Capitan (neutral, medium optic, keychain body, QTC). Durability is one of the most important criteria in a light for me, as I'm a newbie and have already had two lights fail on me. The El Capitan is a twisty with a strong body, potted electronics, and reputation for reliability. I'm also curious about QTC as a way to get multiple output levels.


----------



## jds1

Haven't bought any new lights lately, so I treated myself to three new ones this month.











Jeff


----------



## Big Elf

I very recently bought a Supbeam X40 to replace a (very old) rechargeable halogen spotlight that I used mainly around the house and garden. I did a bit of reading around and thought that the Supbeam was probably one of the best value, rechargeable, powerful lights around. I mean rechargeable in the sense that the batteries can be charged in the flashlight rather than having to remove them. It's paired up with 3 Fenix ARB-L2S 3400mAh 18650s and I'm amazed that this kind of lighting is available for such a relatively modest cost.


----------



## cogwheel

Bought a Thrunite T10 Aluminum and a Sunwayman D40A. I hadn't bought a flashlight since I bought my nearly decade old Inova X5, and the X5 doesn't cut it when you're trying to document an abandoned and powerless building in the middle of Baltimore. It's also a bit large to carry in a pocket. Still, the X5 served my modest needs well, but those needs have grown and I can't find a good supplier for flashlight steroids.


----------



## martinaee

jds1 said:


> Haven't bought any new lights lately, so I treated myself to three new ones this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



What light is that on left... and remind me which Victorinox is that while you are at it.


----------



## jonwkng

Tain Ti T45C. :devil:
Why?
-Tain
-Titanium
-Trits
-Twin 18650


----------



## ven

Awesome jon...........beautiful light:twothumbs..........i can only dream


----------



## Ratton

Hi There, 

I recently ordered a 'SR52vn' from Vinhnguyen54. This is the first modded flashlight that I have purchased and probably won't be my last!!

I seldom scroll down to the "CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders" forum but I did the other day. I like Olight lights and the SR52 had caught my eye; then I noticed that Vinh modded them and on checking his subform I realized that he is located in the US so that made it very easy for me.

I now have a loaded and engraved 'SR52vn' on order!!


----------



## sonofjesse

TN12 2014 Edition. I was wanting a smaller form factor 18650 light. Price played a big part (under 50) and I can say I'm very happy with this light been my go to night in the evenings for doing tasks and carrying to work. Seems to have good run times and overall good value for the money.


----------



## williamv0123

Nitecore MT26. High output, multiple modes. Actually, now the highest output of all the lights I own.


----------



## beakman

Coast HP14 - 4AA - 629 lumen high/52 lumen low version.

My brightest LED flashlight to date, and the price on eBay was hard to resist - much more reasonable than the MSRP. Plus I've been enjoying the HP5 I got previously for a good price on eBay, so now I have its big brother.


----------



## GrimReminder

williamv0123 said:


> Nitecore MT26. High output, multiple modes. Actually, now the highest output of all the lights I own.


I just traded my buddy my surefire 6px pro for the mt26. Ifigured why not I have 3 6px pros lol.


----------



## glg20

Kx1 for and old Surefire E1E.


----------



## williamv0123

GrimReminder said:


> I just traded my buddy my surefire 6px pro for the mt26. Ifigured why not I have 3 6px pros lol.



Haha, there you go. So far I am impressed with the Nitecore.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Groosome

Nitecore P16 as my 1st 18650 light. I was looking for a 1xAA initially, then I revived a cheapo 1xAA UltraFire C3 Cree Q5 that I thought I broke in an attempted mod which will do for in the pocket. So since I got reading again I got interested and the bug wouldn't go away 

I like the capacity specs of 18650s especially combined with the 1 lumen low mode of the P16 at over 500hrs. I like the brightness mode stepping too. My Fenix LD20 which I still love goes 9/47/94/180 and I was interested in a lower low and a higher high with more beam distance too and I think the P16 on paper at least has the best mix of what I wanted. I like the idea of the battery warning light through the side button, ability to tail stand, 'hidden' strobe but accessible with 1 button press if you want it and the beacon mode could be handy. Oh and mode memory for standard brightness modes +strobe.

Then came the price. I checked ebay and the lowest price was $63 US and it came with a free knife which is probably worth $15 (item 321471697102 from outdoor-pro-store if you want the last* one... *probably not last). Although I have to add the expense of my 1st 18650 batteries I think it will be worth it. Thanks to stories in the battery section of the forum I skipped the temptation of cheaper TrustFire batteries and ordered 2 protected Blazar 3400mAh Panasonic based cells from a reputable seller. Now the wait for the goods to arrive.


----------



## jonwkng

Neutral HoundDog. It was on sale.


----------



## wjv

A Spark SG5-CW
Went with the headlamp format event though I probably will use it more as a flashlight. 

I always wanted a mule with the super floody beam and looked at some of the beam shots on youtube of the spark lights without a reflector. Was impressed by the beam quality and tint, so I finally ordered one.

Just for completeness I also ordered the optional reflector that converts the light into a focused beam flashlight.

Ordered from GoingGear late Wednesday afternoon, and the light was in my mailbox by Friday!! And that was with "standard/free" delivery!!.

Like the light! It won't replace my D25A as my edc, because it is more of a special purpose light. If I put the reflector bezel on it I could use it as an edc, but I'd rather keep for when I need a floody light.


----------



## jds1

martinaee said:


> What light is that on left... and remind me which Victorinox is that while you are at it.



That's the Peak Eiger Ultra X with the Vic Pioneer.

Jeff


----------



## NoNotAgain

Since I already owned a Nitecore TM15 and TM26, getting a TM36 was the next logical choice. 

A Nitecore USA dealer had a very low starting price on the light, so I rolled the dice and got the light for the starting price of $399.95. 
I also needed another charger and he threw one of those in as a freebie. 
Purchased Friday evening, got confirmation Saturday morning and received the light Monday afternoon. 

The dealer agreed to selling the 5 remaining lights for a special discounted price. If interested, I'll PM the details.


----------



## steve4940

Nite Core EA-41. St


----------



## msnake103

Zebralight SC600w MkII L2, I wanted to try another 18650 light for daily carry after using an Armytek Predator Pro v2.5. I like the long throw and flat runtime of the Predator, but thought that the smaller size and higher lumens on the SC600w would be a good tradeoff. It's been carried daily backed up by a ZB SC52, and so far no complaints.


----------



## Andi Licious

Just bought myself an LED Lenser P2 penlight.

I have been wanting a small pen sized one to keep in my work pants that I can use to poke into control panels to get details of components with. 

Only used it briefly yesterday but it seems to be perfect for the task I require. No more carrying a large torch all the time (although he does still live in the van with me if I need that).


----------



## Fireclaw18

Just ordered a 20mm Noctigon triple direct copper star with 3 dedomed XPL LEDs on it.

Thinking I might swap this star into my modded Sunwayman C20C that currently has triple XPG2 in it, with FET driver.

If it works like others have reported, I should get around 3500 lumens at turn-on with a single Samsung 20r 18650 cell .... but it will overheat incredibly quickly, so probably won't be safe to run for more than 10 seconds at that level.


----------



## Jeffg330

Zebralight SC62 cool white: 1,000 - .01 lumens in a tiny package with IMHO the best UI I've seen.


----------



## johnroq220p16

Just last month I got 3 lights the Fenix UC40 UE, Nitecore P20 and Klarus XT11 upgraded version. I sold my Nitecore MH25 3 months ago, and I think the MH25 is the only thrower in my collection.A week before, I chose to sell the Klarus XT11 because I want to have a thrower again. Yesterday I got lucky to test the Nitecore SRT7 and Nitecore P16 before buying. Although I didn't get the chance to compare them in long distance I chose the P16 because the beam is clean and more focus and no artifacts. I'm a little bit dissapointed as I really like the design of the SRT7 but there's lot of artifacts coming from the reflector. I decided to buy the P16 because I need a thrower and I'm satisfied with the performance of this light.


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Wizard Pro, and I went for the warm-version. It's my first warm light and bought it specially for walking/hiking. Color rendering is great and easy on the eyes.


----------



## caruolo

Lumintop TD15 w/ Remote Pressure Switch: 420 Lumens


----------



## KiltedMP

Maratac AAA Rev 3 because I was looking for a small AAA light and it's rated as being pretty bright (138 lumens). Nice and light, fits on the keychain well and has 3 modes. Plus the little silicone glow in the dark diffuser is pretty nice. It's to be a companion to my Night Reaper Estrela and Nitecore SRT7.


----------



## jonwkng

Fenix SD10
Just have to try that shake UI. 
Neutral tint. :thumbsup:

Fenix LD50 (On Pre-Order)
Looks like a great belt light.
Versatility to work on 1 or 2x 18650. :twothumbs


----------



## kbuzbee

SC62w! Why? Because I LOVE my SC62c and this one is brighter! 

We'll see how they compare if it EVER gets DARK around here... Danged SUMMER!



Ken


----------



## Tmack

Do I have to say why?


----------



## dingg

Just purchased a JETBeam RRT26 1*CREE XM-L2 T6 980LM 7-Function LED Flashlight, LOL still waiting for delivery three weeks later. Need this torch with a bit more grunt for fishing and trips to the bush around Kingaroy in Southern Queensland.


----------



## Timothybil

Two Terrastar Lightstar 80s. One of our favorite suppliers is doing a BOGO for $$25 USD, so I ordered one silver and one black. I am looking forward to seeing how well the higher CRI looks against my EA4W and EA41.


----------



## Albert56

A 4 Sevens Maelstrom MMU-X3, which is my primary flashlight for security patrol. It puts out more lumens than any compact flashlight I have and the throw isn't half bad either. The belt case is pretty good too. The only thing I don't like is that it goes from high to low if you engage and then reengage the momentary on/off switch after to short an interval (no morse code with this baby). Mine seems to take longer than the 2 or so seconds they say. But I can live with that. Nice light.


----------



## RobertMM

Eagletac D25A clicky XPG2. Hooked on Lithium and had only one AA powered light left after selling/gifting all but my QTA away.


----------



## amaretto

A ThruNite Neutron 2A (2014). Because of 400 lm with 1x AA Eneloop , 650 lm with 2x Eneloop, 785 lm with 14500 IMR, 9.590 cd.
Almost flat regulation with eneloop(s).

left: Neutron 2A w. extender, right: Neutron 2C w. extender


----------



## kj2

amaretto said:


> left: Neutron 2A w. extender, right: Neutron 2C w. extender



Good looking lights  Do look the same as the Fenix PD12 though.


----------



## fuzzymachinist

Just ordered a couple l10c, both 4 mode nichia in orange and natural. I dropped my current l10c edc while working around the house and it apparently doesn't like 6ft drops onto a piece of metal plate, oops.


----------



## twin63

A Quark Pro QP2A-X. I swapped the head out with my 2009 Quark AA so I can run it as a 1xAA. I need to get some 14500's, but for now I have a few CRAA's to take advantage of the benefits of the Pro head.


----------



## aribach

Eagletac D25c titanium. Wanted something small fo work [electritian] and this torch has been fantastic compared to others of similar size. Going to get another one i think.


----------



## Beck77

A Nitecore P12, I live in an area with lots of bears and being able to see them when I'm out with my dogs at night is great. I also have a Streamlight TLR-1HL weapon light on my Glock 19 but sometimes I would rather just have a flashlight for a quick trip out, also the TLR-1HL is pretty hard on the battery budget. I bought the Nitecore P12 based on reviews from Selfbuilt and others on CFP.

David


----------



## thorhammer

Fenix TK35 for industrial photography at the port.


----------



## RGB_LED

Two SF Z2's + Triple Neutral P60 dropin... I had a couple of SF 6P's that I have at home as bedside table lights but it only occurred to me now that the Z2, with its grip rings, are just that much better for holding. I'm late to the Z2 party but I do really like the form factor and P60's now have so many options available.


----------



## jonwkng

Orange.
Neutral.
HDS Rotary.
No clip yet.


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> Orange.
> Neutral.
> HDS Rotary.
> No clip yet.



Where did you score this? Bought my wife a orange hi cri years ago and she loves it. Wouldn't mind having one myself!

Never mind just saw your post about it in the HDS thread.


----------



## leaftye

Supbeam K40M because I really like MT-G2's, and I wanted something a little different and brighter than my Eagletac MX25L3. I might sell it though.


----------



## Ishango

I just ordered a Nitecore MH2A. I like the idea of a double AA battery sized rechargeable light. It was on sale as well, so I only payed a small price for it.


----------



## kamuro

4sevens mini m2a gen 2. 

I've wanted a small form factor 2aa light for a while. I usually go camping every year and always buy a new light or two before I go. Going camping this weekend, so picked the light up a few days ago for that.


----------



## 1c3d0g

Eagletac MX25L3. Need more power!  This is probably the last portable flashlight I will buy, unless somebody comes along with something even brighter that can be carried on a belt.


----------



## Tmack

Tcr10vn with 6 yellow trits and a hanko clip! 
Ha my first trit light. Not 50 of them, but I'm happy


----------



## jmpaul320

Pd35vn triple xpl Fiat lux


----------



## Tmack

Ohhwww. I like!


----------



## jonwkng

Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn.
Why? 3x4 XP-L = 12 XP-L emitters in a mid-sized light. Now that's the sort of arithmetics that a flashaholic loves!


----------



## david57strat

jonwkng said:


> Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn.
> Why? 3x4 XP-L = 12 XP-L emitters in a mid-sized light. Now that's the sort of arithmetics that a flashaholic loves!



Sounds amazing! I'd love to see pictures of this one, if you don't mind sharing. 

Enjoy your new purchase


----------



## meti

Armytek Wizard pro NW, best headlamp money can buy in my opinion, 2 firefly modes really useful during in-house night roaming, fully regulated for all levels, turbo at 1120 led lumens with thermal stepdown at 80°C (and ramp-up to turbo when heat dissipate), so almost 5 minutes of turbo (at room temperature with no forced ventilation) without lowering or flickering like zebras when PID engage...


----------



## jonwkng

NiteCore TM36. 30% off promotion this LaborDay weekend at Illumn.


----------



## ettercap

Bought a Sunwayman D40A @ Illumn for 50 something with their 30% off promo. Still waiting for the package to arrive :mecry:
Was in REI today and saw that they were selling the PD35 on clearance at $40, so I jumped at the chance and took the last one home with me.

Neat little light. Just need some 16850s now ;-)


----------



## twin63

I just picked up a used Quark QP2L-x at a good price. I have 3 Quarks (2 1xAA'S and a 2xAA), but don't have any of their CR123 lights.


----------



## KenAnderson

Mac TRI-EDC Knurley Black. Needed a backup for my current Mac. I use it for hours every day.


----------



## StorminMatt

Foursevens Preon P2 Nichia. After buying more powerful lights (like the SC62w), I thought it would be nice to have something with a high CRI emitter that could be used in situations where I don't need a gazillion lumens. Plus, I've always liked penlights.


----------



## parnass

New version Nite-Ize Inova 80/11 lumen *X1* and Inova 80/13 lumen *XS*. These are 1AA and 1AAA lights.

I have the earlier versions of both these lights and like the form factor, construction, and tint. 

Been buying Inova lights for years. They are now made in China, but I don't have to send them to China if I ever have a problem.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Olight S10vnT and Fenix PD35vn for EDC and school/work as I'm a event audio/light.stage engineer. Perfect for extra light in dark places under the stage or high up at the light construction and the Magnet on the S10 makes it even better of use ^^


----------



## ven

wow captain your on fire all-right, some awesome lights in the last month,congrats and i see that the CPF flashaholic bug has bitten deep Those vinh lights are just so addictive...........:thumbsup:

Look forward to the ever growing collection and playing "what light next?" :laughing:


----------



## Captain Obvious

My collection would've already been alot bigger if it weren't for the money issues those light cause x'D


----------



## ven

Captain Obvious said:


> My collection would've already been alot bigger if it weren't for the money issues those light cause x'D




The lights are not the problem.......it's the darkness :laughing: I admit openly that I look forward to the dark....is that normal or just part of being a flashaholic. Winter is not the best time in the UK but it's certainly a lot easier to get through thanks to a tube,lens,battery and a button


----------



## Alex W

Fenix E05. three colors are availiable, blue,purple and black. I chose a purple one as a gift for an old female friend. She doesn't know much about flashlights, but she likes it.


----------



## Tmack

Tain nova Damascus! 

My impatience will have it here tomorrow....... Actually today! Haha.


----------



## Reji22

I have a collection of Fenix. Now I am into Nitecore. Just had my hand on P12. I had only fenix 18650s with me. So I removed the plastic polarity protector in P12 and inserted the fenix ones. They are working. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6

*S200C2 *neutral white. I've been wanting a small-mid size thrower. My EA4w is good enough, but wanted something running on 18650. Not much love for AA Eneloops from me these days.


----------



## dml24

Last purchase was a Fenix E05 2014 black edition. Liked it because it has the combination of ui, three well spaced settings and useful run time.
I would have liked the SS or new Ti edition, but those are a beyond my modest budget.


----------



## Tmack

Do I have to say why  

Had to match a Damascus sebenza. 

This is by far my most high end light. Absolutely gorgeous, and performance is great with its larger head. 

There's a new tain addict.


----------



## bull_paqqy

Peak Eiger ultra x. Very small and bright for the weight


----------



## BigBluefish

A Surefire A2-HA-GR off the marketplace. Hey, the secondaries are 5 mm LEDs.... 

Why? Because I didn't have an A2 Green. 

Now I just need the Blue. 

And a Calipsoii warm white LED ring. 

And maybe an A2 modded with amber, yellow, or purple ...


----------



## peter yetman

Just ordered SF P3x from the States. I'm green with envy that you guys have such better access to decent lights than we have in the UK. I already have a P2x, 2 6PX and numerous 6p's.
Looking forward to something that gives recoil when I switch it on. Or should I get a Mini Turbohead? Might get one anyway.


----------



## UnderPar

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

I use my Quark QT2L-X most of the time before. When I had the Quark QPA, it replaced my QT2L-X as my EDC. I still have to receive the ZL SC62w that I ordered to see if that will replace my QPA.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## twl

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

In my pocket, I use the Oveready TorchLab Moddoolar Pocket Triple.
On the belt or coat pocket, I use the Malkoff Wildcat or Hound Dog.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

For daily home use, my Coast HP550 (1075-53 lumens). For work/EDC, my JetBeam RRT0 XML (0.005-550 lumens version).


----------



## phantom23

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

Nitecore EC2 XP-G2. Tiny, bright, throwy wide variety of modes, red LED, long runtimes, voltage meter. Almost perfect flashlight.


----------



## välineurheilija

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

Mostly a Surefire 6P with Mcclicky and Malkoff m61l plus a Keeppower 16650


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dc38

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

Atomvn and atom aa... Sad to say, but they're my beater lights. Also useful at work for checking tolerance of gaps in machining.


----------



## think2x

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

The only light that has been in my pocket for a couple of months now is an Armytek Wizard Pro Wide. Great moonlight, plenty of light on max with well spaced modes in between and it is barely bigger than the 18650 that's in it.


----------



## think2x

meti said:


> Armytek Wizard pro NW, best headlamp money can buy in my opinion,



I second this. I keep one in my pocket everyday with the pocket clip it comes with.





I bought my Father-in-Law a Klarus RS18. I thought the magnetic charger and nicely spread modes would be useful to him. Now I can quit digging leaked Alkaline cells out of his "dinosaurs" aka Maglites.


----------



## N8N

EagleTac D25C Ti 219. Bought it for the low mode and 219 emitter as an upgrade from a Fenix E11 that'd been my EDC light for over a year.

Unfortunately, I did not realize just how dramatic the change in output would be when going from a primary cell to a 16340 (which I'd planned on using primarily); I think this may be a catch and release.


----------



## SimulatedZero

*Re: what led flashlights you are using now ?*

Fenix LD22. I'm probably one of the few out there that actually like the dual switch system, but it suits me perfectly. 

Top notch machining, dual anodized threads, excellent regulation, sleek build. Just a work horse of a light.


----------



## rngr633

I just got an Elektro Lumens BRUISER 9000. Why? I just had to have one. Built like a tank, like all Wayne's product are. 9 Cree XM L2's producing 9000 lumens from 3 IMR 26650 cells. Floody + throw due to the insane output.


----------



## Timothybil

Six Icon Rogue 1s in titanium. Digicircle.com is remaindering them, and I got them for like three dollars apiece including S&H. Figure they will make nice extras to sprinkle around and/or giveaways if I get so moved.


----------



## joshjp

Olight SR Mini WHY because off its power and flood, also the ThruNite T30s V2 WHY because its new.


----------



## RGB_LED

The lights I tend to use are my ZL H52Fw headlamp, my Maratac AAA which is on my keychain and my SF Z2 + 3-mode XP-G2 dropin. 

Of course, like a good flashoholic, I have a few other lights close by just in case... :devil:


----------



## ven

Right now my tm15 navigating the house at night


----------



## NoNotAgain

ven said:


> Right now my tm15 navigating the house at night



Do you live in a castle? I'd think that even on low the TM15 might be just a tad too bright for indoor use.

For me, it's either a LL P3 on Eneloops or a Surefire 6P with a three stage drop-in. The LL is good for getting up late evening and not flooding the whole house in light. The Surefire is good for just peering out the window into the car port. If I need more, there's always the TM26 or the TM36.


----------



## ven

NoNotAgain said:


> Do you live in a castle? I'd think that even on low the TM15 might be just a tad too bright for indoor use.
> 
> For me, it's either a LL P3 on Eneloops or a Surefire 6P with a three stage drop-in. The LL is good for getting up late evening and not flooding the whole house in light. The Surefire is good for just peering out the window into the car port. If I need more, there's always the TM26 or the TM36.



:laughing: like it!!

Its on the lowest setting,the novelty of the new handle has not worn off so using it down stairs. Everyone is in bed so lights off and a good excuse to us it

Right on the table in front of me :laughing:




Must admit the handle has breathed some interest into my slightly neglected tm15


----------



## JohnnyBravo

An LED Lenser V2 single mode/single color. It was only $9.99 at Ross. 95 lumens on 3 AAAs, 180m beam distance, and 4 hrs runtime. Also supplied: carabiner, lanyard, holster, and an extra set of batteries, not too shabby.


----------



## SureAddicted

joshjp said:


> Olight SR Mini WHY because off its power and flood, also the ThruNite T30s V2 WHY because its new.



The last light I bought was also the SR Mini, now I'm wishing I held off for a little while.
There might be an updated version to the mini, with mode and button improvements.
That's all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Last one I purchased was a Zebralight SC62w - great EDC light. Good output and battery life. Small for an 18650 light, and nice UI. 

Before that I purchased a Sinner Cypreus copper tri-EDC flashlight host kit. It arrived last week and I assembled it a couple days ago. Pretty nice light. Not much bigger than the SC62w, though it feels substantially heavier due to its all copper construction. I installed a Nanjg 105c FET driver, triple dedomed XPL neutral on copper Noctigon and run it on a Samsung 25r INR cell. Output at max power is amazing... close to 3000 lumens. But it gets hot VERY fast. I need to get a replacement driver with a much shorter stepdown from max. I'm thinking maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## CelticCross74

Fenix TK32. Cause for my EDC I need something that can throw in the 40000 candela range but yet is small enough a light to EDC easily. It is a lot easier to carry my TK32 around all day and night than it is my Olight SR52, TK51 or my modded M*glights lol. The beam the TK32 puts out is incredible!...a hallmark Fenix..


----------



## Novice OX

Nitecore SRT7. I really like the control-ring UI. It's my first >$10 light purchase for myself and I wanted something that would fill a lot of roles. 

Well actually I bought an LED Lenser P4 while I had put finishing this post on hold, because I found it for $5.99 at Ross.


----------



## jonwkng

A few Sinner hosts (LED lights soon ) - Gotta love sales!

-Ti XC
-Cypreus Tri-EDC
-Cypreus 18350

Why? 'Cos it is fun building your own lights.


----------



## dan05gt

Surefire E1D for EDC and E1L for nightstand.


----------



## Low_Speed

Elzetta Bravo. I wanted a durable light. Something I wanted to trust my life to.


----------



## syhled

Zebra branded LED light. I was always using that brand.
Really like its simple design style. It is convenient for using. Also its luminous output is smooth and light. Around three years application experience, this LED light is stable on quality and price is reasonable.


----------



## magellan

A Spark SK3 1xRCR123A light. It's my smallest 123A light. I like the low, medium, and high mode UI. High mode is quite bright although not as bright as my Nitecore EC1 but it's smaller and more compact than the Nitecore. Since it can use RCR123A batteries I prefer it over the lights that require primaries like the 4Sevens Quark Mini.


----------



## magellan

I bought an SRT7 about 9 months ago and love it.



Novice OX said:


> Nitecore SRT7. I really like the control-ring UI. It's my first >$10 light purchase for myself and I wanted something that would fill a lot of roles.
> 
> Well actually I bought an LED Lenser P4 while I had put finishing this post on hold, because I found it for $5.99 at Ross.


----------



## magellan

To match a Damascus Sebenza? Love it! 

Used to see Chris Reeve at the Solvang, Calif. Knife Shows back in the 90s and early 2000s. Unfortunately that show is now a thing of the past.



Tmack said:


> Do I have to say why
> 
> Had to match a Damascus sebenza.
> 
> This is by far my most high end light. Absolutely gorgeous, and performance is great with its larger head.
> 
> There's a new tain addict.


----------



## AZPops

HDS Rotary 250, for work.

Pops


----------



## Larbo

A Nitecore TM26 QuadRay, just had to have it.


----------



## DoctorSolo

Malkoff conversion for surefire 6P, in order to make it useful for things other than turning expensive batteries into slingshot fodder.


----------



## Barry0892

Most are surefire, fenix, Nitecore, any cheaper flashlights.


----------



## sgt253

Surefire L1 Gen. 6 (Cree). Found one in the MarketPlace. Awesome light! Been wanting one for a long while.


----------



## yowzer

Just got a Streamlight Polytac to keep in my truck. Wanted something cheap and plastic for more comfortable use in chilly weather and so it won't get all dinged up the first time I drop it while doing something like trying to hook up a trailer in the dark, and high-visibility yellow, also in case of dropping in mud or snow.

Now I need to get a (relatively) cheap yellow plastic multi-mode light from another company starting with S to compare the two...


----------



## AirmanV

Fenix TK09. I liked the fact that it had a more "tactical" UI (no side switch, momentary on, and first mode is always the highest mode). Just got it in the mail today. Looking forward to using it tonight. It will be functioning as a "backup" duty light to my P3X Fury.


----------



## Peace Train

I picked up Kevin's mint direct-drive, one mode S200C2vn two days ago. Will be using it while hiking nights, and to light up distant lands. It's a great size and weight, and this version is the best S200C2vn thrower I've seen. Really happy with my purchase!


----------



## Concept

Have been away from it for years now but recently purchased a PD35 and an E99Ti to see how the LED tech has improved. Can't wait as the last Fenix I bought was an LD20 and LO-Ti lol (I have been in rehab!  )


----------



## Reyp

A olight sr50, and because I wanted to try out a different brand.


----------



## jonwkng

A custom light with 24-1=23 trit slots milled (You'll see why...)
Going to be fun installing the trits. 
Why? Why not?


----------



## hemix360

Just order a Thrunite TN12 2014 because of the good reviews and the good price.


----------



## N8N

Sunwayman V11Rvn 219. Quite possibly the perfect EDC at least for me. Carrying it 3 days now and still love it.


----------



## kj2

Zebralight H602w. Saw that video from Stefano again, and it came back in stock yesterday. Ordered one quickly at my dealer.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Got my Mountain Electronics modded Supfire M6 (Level 2 option) 3xXM-L2 T6-3C light in today, along with 4 Samsung 25-R high current 18650 button tops.

While not a monster thrower, it throws well and has a nice neutral white tint with a tight hot spot and lots of spill. 7 levels with a decent moonlight 'low' and a reverse function to go back from whatever level you're on, as well as the typical forward function. 

It's turbo mode is rated at 45 seconds, but I'm getting ~60 seconds, FWIW.



Chris


----------



## JulianP

Fenix E99 Limited Edition Ti.
Another AAA light for my collection. I rushed this one, as it is likely to run out within days. I missed out on the Olight i3 EOS Ti a few months ago and I'm still kicking myself for not pulling the trigger as soon as it came into the cross hairs. Such is the life of the flashaholic...


----------



## buds224

Xtar WK40 and WK50


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC62w. Its size, output, runtime and built quality made it a perfect EDC for. This is my third Zebralight. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## hman123467

The last LED light I bought was A LED down light with 60 degree angle for a homemade torch that uses a 12 volt 4 Ah battery. But I over discharged it. So I had to go out to jaycar to buy a new one an the led don light because it was originally using a 50 watt halogen bulb.


----------



## Stainz

Here are my last Oct to this Jan SF purchases of note (... and mentioned here!). The T1A is a handy middle-of-the-night nature call path illuminator - a requirement with seven inside-only cats! The big illuminators are for nighttime noise investigations.


----------



## Tapis

Fenix E01 for my 3 years old, so she can go for a pee at night without disturbing anybody. But I realized it's way too bright for the task.


----------



## aginthelaw

I bought a solar force k3 head because i needed something to do with myself since i haven't worked in 2 years and money is tight. it's still in the mail. i picked up a 1014 lumen ozark trail off of craigslist for $20 because it was there and i haven't worked in 2 years and money is tight. a friend of mine who used to work at a now extinct local gunshop convinced a manager to give me a coast hp14, because it was returned in poor shape and the batteries were missing. we tested it with an open package of AA's laying around and it worked and i used a home depot gift card they originally gave me because the materials i returned i didn't have the reciept for. they threw in the AA's for free. Why did i purchase it? Even my shrink couldn't figure that out because i haven't worked in 2 years and money is tight. So, the first thing i do when i get money is buy flashlights? I think it's time to upgrade my status from "enlightened" to "flashaholic"


----------



## Loed7984

Fenix e12, cause I needed an AA flashlight for domestic use, despite the reverse clicky switch it still a great instrument


----------



## oKtosiTe

EagleTac G25C2-II neutral white with kit, primarily because of its flip-over diffuser and overall versatility.


----------



## G0OSE

Courui DO1 to replace my broken STL-V6, and to have a play around modding for the first time.


----------



## hiuintahs

Nitecore SRT6 cuz the price was good.........$59.92 and I like the magnetic control ring with detents (as opposed to Sunwayman's V25 360 deg rotation without detents) for dialing in the output. Didn't necessarily want the colored LEDs of the SRT7, so am happy with this find.


----------



## AZPops

Stainz said:


> Here are my last Oct to this Jan SF purchases of note (... and mentioned here!). The T1A is a handy middle-of-the-night nature call path illuminator - a requirement with seven inside-only cats! The big illuminators are for nighttime noise investigations.





Aw, that's the two that had the baby SF. Congratulations, ... again! ... :laughing:


Anonymous


----------



## redeye0315

Xintd c8 - Value. You get a lot of light with a nice beam pattern for relatively cheap price


----------



## UnderPar

Ollight O'Pen. Bought it coz I wanted to have a pen like flishlight.


----------



## Timothybil

Its a two part deal. I bought a used G2 incan from eBay, and ordered a D26 three mode LED drop in from Lumens Factory. A G2 was my first good flashlight, and I wanted to own one again. But this time I wanted it to be LED, able to take drop-ins, and all Nitrolon. I am aware of the heat issues and am not worried about them.

Edit: I also pre-ordered two of the Nitecore Tube keychain lights. Looking forward to seeing how they look!


----------



## Danielsan

last flashlight i received was the nitecore P25 and flashlights i orderd weeks ago are: foursevens Preon2 "zombie green", Thrunite Lynx NW, Olight SR Mini. I cant name a reason because i have no reason to buy a flashlight. I guess because they look nice, they are a bit unique and its nice to have. Why i should lie about it


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Spinner. Love titanium and trits.


----------



## DaGlitch

Thrunite TN12 2014. Good buy for the $ after look at some reviews around here.


----------



## ForrestChump

EDL1 - Small, brighter than the current EB1 with a slightly cooler tint ( although I believe the EB1 out throws the EDL1) . Current Surefire P2X is cumbersome in the pocket - fantastic light though.


----------



## jonwkng

Quite a few NiteCore Tubes. Great price. Great for gifts.


----------



## Infinite Zero

Fenix E41. I really wanted to try out that form factor and never really warmed up to the similar offerings from Nitecore.


----------



## franksr

Olight S20R. Being new to LED flashlights this is my second purchase after buying an Olight M3X. I haven't received it yet but bought it based on Olight's reputation and specifically for the convenience of being able to charge it in a dock.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

I bought an Olight M22 for myself, can't see myself needing to change that for quite some time... brilliant EDC for all my scouting activities.

Just yesterday though picked up two Tank007 TK360 mini lights... one for myself and one for the wife for when we away on camp or to have in the car etc... (I can also pop them into my Nitecore HB02 headband and have a head torch), IPX8 and takes rechargeable C123a batteries (double up with the M22 if need to also)

I will say I don't see myself buying anything else in the near future but ye guys will be the death of me.. enticing me to buy new lights time to time haha...


----------



## xcfan

fenix tk35ue, because it will flood one acre at the speed of light and i can flawlessly see my dogs out there at night


----------



## bltkmt

ForrestChump said:


> EDL1 - Small, brighter than the current EB1 with a slightly cooler tint ( although I believe the EB1 out throws the EDL1) . Current Surefire P2X is cumbersome in the pocket - fantastic light though.




What is an EDL1?


----------



## LeafSamurai

Zebralight SC600 Neutral White. One of the best purchases of my life. Perfect UI and love the neutral tint.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Maruzen

jonwkng said:


> Muyshondt Spinner. Love titanium and trits.



Same. Now I just have to hope there are no delays. My Aeon MkII has proved to be the best flashlight I've owned. So anxious for this one.


----------



## wedlpine

bltkmt said:


> What is an EDL1?



I am assuming he meant E1DL.


----------



## jonwkng

MC25L2Vn KT Fiat Lux. Couldn't resist. 
NiteCore TM06. Discount too good to pass up. :thumbsup:


----------



## funkychateau

Nitecore P16, because Rakuten.com had a special yesterday on most Nitecore lights for new customers, $35 and free shipping. Went back later to get a $35 EA41 also, but they were already sold out.

Couple weeks ago I bought a Zebralight SC52W L2 because I've had the SC600-II for about a year and love the design.


----------



## bjt3833

I bought a olight MiniVN, X2vnT and a Sunwayman C20Cvn from Vinh's Thanksgiving sale. I might have a problem considering I just bought my first of his lights a month or so ago. A d40avn.


----------



## Low_Speed

Just bought an Elzetta Alpha. I like the durability of Elzetta lights. The Alpha is good for night runs. Plus, as much as I love Four Sevens lights I find them unreliable and it because internal parts loosen up. They need to use potted electronics. The Alpha just seems to work. I hope it continues.


----------



## meti

SBT-70 MX25L2 + turbo head, arrived yesterday, I have a lot of flood lights, now wanted a thrower, bought the top (as per selfbuilt test...) non-modded thrower  so far so good, it has a laser like beam 
Two BLF edition eagle eyes X6, one cold and one neutral white, just to try a budget light made with flashaholics active contribution.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Coast HP1 at Amazon. It's a $10 budget zoomie that's much better built than a typical budget zoomie. Came stock with copper star, AS5 thermal grease under it, XPE emitter, LED Lenser style zooming TIR, etc.

I immediately modded it, changing the emitter, driver and tailcap. And I shortened the pill. New light is 94mm long with a dedomed XPL and 3 amp, 3-mode off-time driver. I'm quite happy with it. It's a nice EDC.


----------



## Capolini

Olight M2X-164Kcd[stock]! 1 X 18650

StriveVN~3000/3500 Lumens 4 X XPL- 5700 Compact 1 X 26650

TX25C2vn V3- XPG2- ~100/110Kcd Pocket Rocket! 1 X 18650

I have the S200C2vn and the M25C2vn.....this[TX25C2vn] will complete the family of throw kings for their respective class! :thumbsup:


----------



## bltkmt

wedlpine said:


> I am assuming he meant E1DL.




Ahhh...my bad.


----------



## TRBasher

I recent days I have bought 2 new lights. 1st the Mvn and 2nd is ThruNite® TN12 2014 Edition. As for reason is there a bad reason?


----------



## twl

MBI HF-R.
Great hi-output tiny keychain light, which also has very good low and medium modes.
Short run times because of very small 10250 battery, but 600 lumens out of a light that is barely over 2" long is something to behold!
Couldn't resist it.


----------



## Fireclaw18

LED Lenser M1.

I was very pleased with the Coast HP1 I bought a couple weeks ago. It made a great mod host and is a nice EDC after I changed the emitter and driver. I wanted to see how the slightly thinner LED Lenser M1 would compare and whether it too might be a nice mod host.

I doubt I'd ever use the M1 unmodded though... output is too low and the mode selection is insufficient. The light is also a little long for a CR123 light.... it's 3mm longer than my modded HP1, which runs on 14500.


----------



## recDNA

Dereelight shorty cuz I just bought it


----------



## P_A_S_1

BD Spot 130lm headlamp, a gift for a family member that needs a light nightly for various tasks on a farm. Previously got them two Maglites (2D incans) but the batteries are dying off too quickly, hoping the Spot works better for them. Comparing it to my SF Minimus it's a little disappointing to see a light that's 1/3 the cost performs so much better, however the UI and build quality of the SF is very much superior (and the warranty too).


----------



## stockae92

Haven't bought any new flashlight for a long time. Just got myself a Fenix LD22. It just a great little 2AA light. My LD10 and MC10 are my most used lights. I was looking for more output than my LD10 and LD22 came to mind.


----------



## Lustral

Just purchased a Eagtac D25c Ti 2014 , after getting a bug for torches again. Brought a cheapy Cree Q5 from Amazon. So far loving the power of this tiny torch.

next step , I might get some RCR123 nitecore batteries and a charger.

Also I have an old Maglite XL50 which is now in the drawer since purchasing the D25c Ti


----------



## Jim Fairbairn

Just got a Malkoff 18650 HD. Why? Because I couldn't help myself!


----------



## magellan

Just received a Lummi Raw stainless steel CR2 and a Steve Ku 10180 titanium.

Before that I received a Peak Volcan stainless steel CR2 and a Peak Volcan HA CR2.

On order are twoTain Ti T45C 2x18650 lights.


----------



## Taboot

Nitecore EA4 Pioneer. Why: I wanted a bright AA powered light. Most of my lights are CR123. I thought it would be a good idea to have a bright light powered by the batteries my wife is most likely to buy for remotes, game controllers, kids' toys, etc.


----------



## magellan

LOL

You're in good company here!



Jim Fairbairn said:


> Just got a Malkoff 18650 HD. Why? Because I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Islandboy671

Fenix TK75. Actually waiting for it to arrive in the mail. I needed a good search light with a lot of throw for my job.


----------



## mpett1

Just bought 5 lights! First one was a Thrunite Ti2, Ozark Trail head lamp flashlight combo (On Ebay cheap), Coleman ultra bright 150lm, Thrunite TN12 and a SkyRay 6000 just for shits..


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Coast HP1. I had two extra AW 14500s laying around w/ no job to do. So I figured at under $10, why not. 220 lumens w/ a nice forward clicky too!


----------



## thedoc007

mpett1 said:


> Just bought 5 lights! First one was a Thrunite Ti2, Ozark Trail head lamp flashlight combo (On Ebay cheap), Coleman ultra bright 150lm, Thrunite TN12 and a SkyRay 6000 just for ...



Please avoid foul language. This is a family friendly forum, and there is just no need for that...


----------



## davidt1

Olight M2X-UT

Wanted to buy the first stock dedomed light.

It was on sale.

I was bored.


----------



## NoizeSuppressor

I was looking around for a couple dirt cheap flashlights and ended up buying various Ultrafire lights. Got them off of Ebay for about +-5USD delivered a piece...


----------



## Haesslich

Black Diamond Ember light/battery pack, which appears to be a new product - new enough not to have a page in their site. 

Reason: it's a dimmable light (ramping up and down), uses a capacitative switch, and has a physical lock out mode (rotating the back disconnects the battery from the electronics). Also USB chargeable. 

It's a bit of a novelty light, but it's an IPX-4 battery pack which has a dimmable flashlight.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Ordered a Sinner Cypreus EDC 18350 host. Has the following features:

1. Mirror polished titanium
2. Solid copper pill.
3. 80mm long.

My plan is to install a Triple XPL neutral with Carclo 10507 optic with openings widened enough to fit the XPL dome. Will use a BLF17DD 5-mode FET driver with off-time memory and run it on a Kinoko IMR 18350 cell. Should be around 3000 lumens. Not bad for a small pocket light.


----------



## xzel87

Thrunite T10S CW (fulfilling order). The week before that, Lumintop Tool XP-G2 (still in transit). Two weeks before that, Nitecore MT21A.

Why?

I'm not really sure why but I definitely couldn't help myself...:thinking:

For the moment while waiting for the arrival of the two above I'm getting myself used to EDC'ing with this cheap (but good) AAA I got from DX...MXDL 7119T I think it was called...lengthwise similar to the Tool and T10S.


----------



## riffraff

Olight S10R. A couple of weeks before, a Fenix E05 "2014" model. Other than those, only a couple of cheepo ones that I gave away. So those two represent the first "real" flashlights I've purchased since my Rex 2.0 and LumaPower Luma-Hunter M1. I've been outta touch. :duh2:


----------



## bitslammer

4Sevens Atom CR2 version. I have found overwhelmingly that for me what I need is a great wide floody light for using in short distances like under the desk, under the hood, in a dark closet, etc. 

I still love to go outside and play with my throwy lights, but for everyday use 90% of the time I'm using a light to see something a little over an arms reach away and the Atom excels at that. The bean is so wide you don't have to bother "aiming" the light at all. Just point the in general direction and crank it for a wall of smooth wonderful light.


----------



## BriteLite2

Peak Eiger 219 nichia SS built like a tank looks cool 

It does everything I need a light to do these days and is with me all day . is it 100% perfect ? Nope . found myself lacking needed throw last night but its ok I dealt with it. as an all-rounder it cant be beat even with the quirky QTC 

made in USA and it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## zip

[h=1]AceBeam K40M Cree MT-G2[/h]Cause I wanted to try a Cree MT-G2, and also the price was right

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

PD35 2014

EDC Exec 250


----------



## mpett1

Thrunite TN12 2014. Got it at a nice price on ebay.. bamm


----------



## MBentz

Eagletac M3C4, because I'm nostalgic.


----------



## scsiguru

Fenix PD35. I needed a top of the line EDC.


----------



## twl

Just bought 3 Nitecore Tube keychain lights for stocking stuffers.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Joining this forum will be the death of me... (my wife will kill me for all my spending! haha)

Just ordered a Spark SF3-NW
Why: I wanted a very very floody torch for around the campsite, that uses 16340 and that I can throw into my Nitecore HB02 headband also... definitely going to be my EDC, as my M22 warrior is a little big for everything.. (but fantastic for trips away)
Love the lack of strobe modes, just simple and straight forward operation

Hope it arrives before Christmas now...


----------



## Rmac1750

Nitecore EA41 about a month ago. My first "serious" LED light. Picked it because it uses AA's and has the specs and features I was looking for. Not disappointed so far. 
Fenix PD35 2014 Edition on the way. Again, had what I wanted with CR123/18650.


----------



## recDNA

Predator Pro to carry in winter coat pocket. Now I can check out area around my car in parking lot at a distance. I work late at night so creeps abound.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nitecore EA41 for me as well.

I was replacing my old EA4.(its LED burnt out..)


----------



## airmen

AceBeam K40M. I bought it because it was in good price US$85.99. Now I'm waiting it to arrive.


----------



## Stainz

I bought a new Surefire 6P from evil-bay and a generic '650 Lumen' 60P drop-in from AMAZON - total cost $51 - to replace one stolen from my car. It works...


----------



## jonwkng

Got to love Vinh sales...

1. RC40VnT Fiat Lux
RC40 updated to modern standards. XM-L2 U3s. De-domed. Current boosted. Heavily modified and tuned reflectors. Big & Bright. :thumbsup:

2. Z1Vn MT-G2
My first zoomie. Extra copper heatsinking. MT-G2 Flood-to-Zoom. :huh:

3. CQVn P60. 4x XP-Ls in a copper shell.


----------



## H.J.M.

Balder SE-1 w/ Cree XP-G2 R5 (AA/14500)$22.99USD with extension tube(extra $3.99).

reason: because I want to try something everybody doesn't already have. Also I fancy AA /14500 compatible . I want to compare it to the Olight S15 baton with extension (on its way from china). 
I like the fact any AA size battery can be used, and the input level have a nice range. I read "self built's" review of the S15Baton and ordered one. The balder is similar in may ways except the price. We will see.


----------



## Eero

I bought a 2014 fenix E35 UE to replace my pd 31 from (2010?). This is the primary flashlight I use. It lives in my car or pocket. I'm somewhat new to flashlights and this little thing serves well.


----------



## bright star

Girlfriend bought me the fenix ld41 680 lumen aa light. great throw and flood both. Now replaces jetbeam pa40 as edc light.


----------



## Haesslich

Klarus Mi X7. It was on sale at a relatively local Klarus dealer, and it felt nice in the hand.


----------



## Cullihall

I just bought the Acebeam X60M and the Jetbeam DDR 30. Haven't received the DDR 30 yet. I just love bright flashlights. I'm trying to get best throw and flood combination. Over $400 Canadian is an awful lot to pay for the Acebeam. Lol.


----------



## NCF8710

Nitecore EC20 with two NCR18650B 3400mAH cells. Super bright and has built in voltmeter. I'm satisfied.....for now.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Last one I purchased was another Convoy S2+ with 18350 tube.

My plan is to convert it into a triple XPL with BLF17DD FET driver and carclo optic. I also plan to modify the pill so that a larger battery will fit in the light. I think I can get an 18500 in there without any external modifications. I might even be able to fit an 18650 inside if I remove the tailcap switch and convert it into a twisty.


----------



## recDNA

Just grabbed Eagletac tx25c2. Nice throw. Pocketable. On sale.


----------



## jfk

I bought a Nitecore P12 for work. I had one of those 5.11 Tactical rapid charge LED flashlights that ran off capacitor technology. That 5.11 light sucks, won't hold a charge and dies about 15 minutes of use.


----------



## CelticCross74

Nitecore 2015 edition 1000 lumen P12-Why? I hated the original it got so hot so fast I just gave it away. I wanted to see if Nitecore had really changed anything and boy did they a great buy that I got for less than the price of my 2014 TN12.

Jetbeam 3M Pro-Why? Cause its one of a few new lights with the new XP-L emitter and its awesome.

Eagletac T25C2 XP-L-Why? Once again Im trying to get a feel for the new XP-L so far I really like the XP-L lights.


----------



## richbuff

Niwalker MM15. Because I couldn't stop obsessing over it.


----------



## darkshire

I bought a thrunite t10s cw, a thrunite tn4a, and the 2015 edition nitecore ea41 in the last 5 days. 
Needed some things to add to my current nitecore SRT 6 & SRT 7, fenix pd31 (limited edition) and fenix pd35 (2014 edition) collection
A recent power outage here left me in the dark in November and since then the light bug has gotten me :O


----------



## jonwkng

Another Jeff Hanko masterpiece. :devil:
No nred to ask why.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Just installed two Malkoff P60 drop-ins: M61L anM61LL. Transformed a couple of ole G2 Nitrons (1 black, 1 green) into LED flashlights. I even got a Z59 for the 6P, but decided I liked the feel of the OEM momentary button the best and will probably sell the Z59.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Fireclaw18 said:


> Last one I purchased was another Convoy S2+ with 18350 tube.
> 
> My plan is to convert it into a triple XPL with BLF17DD FET driver and carclo optic. I also plan to modify the pill so that a larger battery will fit in the light. I think I can get an 18500 in there without any external modifications. I might even be able to fit an 18650 inside if I remove the tailcap switch and convert it into a twisty.



I received the parts and completed the build. Mod was quick... only took a few hours. It's incredibly bright and floody, but at max power gets hot incredibly fast (head is too hot to touch in something like 30 seconds). It's an 84mm long powerhouse running on a single 1200 mAh IMR 18500 cell. Max output on a fresh cell is probably around 3000 lumens.... not bad for a small triple.


----------



## flcrazedguy

Just received my TN36. I got it since I have decided to be a full time rver.. It does exactly what I wanted and I plan on ordering the Tn12 2014 next week for small duties.


----------



## Reikiwan

D25C clicky Nichia Nice color
ZL H600W just posted from ZL


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## recDNA

Eagletac TX25C2. Impulse purchase due to low price. I don't really care for it. The lowest mode is too high.


----------



## torchsarecool

Nitecore eax hammer.

missed high outputs since selling up my li-ion multi cell lights. So the hammer has scratched an itch!


----------



## smokinbasser

Just received my Fenix E99Ti. 1st AAA with more than one mode for me. It sure makes my AAA Arc flashlight appear to only have candle mode.


----------



## [email protected]

A JetBeam RRT-15 because it was on sale and I wanted to check out it's control ring UI and beam throw for myself (compared to a pocketable Klarus XT11), I quite like the battery flexibility as well 3xCr123a, 2x18500 & 2x18650 (with included extender tube).


----------



## incd

Last purchased was Nitecore EC21, because I want a thrower in compact size.

Really hope this is the perfect one so no other purchase, but seem not.
Mode distribution is good, beam profile is ok, but a bit disappointed with quality.


----------



## bright star

Wife got me the ld4! love it , tons of spill and throw


----------



## Utew

Olight S30R, have the S10R already and I like the charging system and flat button. Would wish for a slightly faster ramp up in brightness, other than that the interface works fine. The S30R is a very attractive looking torch (IMO) and I got it for a decent price. Should be here in a couple of days, to add to my growing collection.


----------



## RIX TUX

SC62 COOL.........because: it has twice the output of my sc52.........half the weight of my sc600 II.
this light fills a void in my life that was empty, I am now whole ( temporarily )
"well that's what I am telling my wife"


----------



## Utew

RIX TUX said:


> SC62 COOL.........because: it has twice the output of my sc52.........half the weight of my sc600 II.
> this light fills a void in my life that was empty, I am now whole ( temporarily )
> "well that's what I am telling my wife"



It's a great light, indeed. I have the sc62w, certainly one of my absolute favorite torches. Enjoy being a totally content person... for the moment. :laughing:


----------



## run4jc

Fenix E99 Ti. Because my friend Scout24 told me about it. Because I have become somewhat 'jaded' and bored...and when a cool little titanium light is available for less than $40 it stirs my interest again and I can't resist. 

And it was a good purchase.


----------



## scout24

What Dan said...  Cool, small, Ti, and the price was right. Worst case, I would have gifted it, but it's a neat little light.


----------



## Launch Mini

Thanks to the 2 above me, I might just have to order one of these too.
Looks like a great little light with reasonable run times on a AAA.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Another Malkoff M61LL (for the 6P) and a tube of NyoGel 760G.


----------



## 1uke

Fenix TK75 because I wanted to feel like a real man and that only happens when you have a big torch!!?? :-D Plus It stops me standing on poop on my daily dog walks.


----------



## jonwkng

Tain TixMokume Thud 16340. 
Why? It's a Tain light... Need I say more? :devil:

OK, here's more... Titanium & Mokume Gane together in a light. 36 Trits. Classic Thud design. :huh:
Congratulations to the other 5 owners!
Thank you, Yitsan! :bow:


----------



## jkingrph

Nitecore EAX Hammerhead. It uses 8 AA cells which I can get anywhere, plus the "hammer" or rectangular shaped head allows me to lay it down with a chance of it rolling off.


----------



## Fireclaw18

1uke said:


> Fenix TK75 because I wanted to feel like a real man and that only happens when you have a big torch!!?? :-D Plus It stops me standing on poop on my daily dog walks.



Heh... I went the opposite route. My last torch is a modded Convoy S2+ mini. the original light came with an XML2, 1.5 amp driver and ran on one 18350. I modded mine to a triple XPL, widened carclo optic, a FET driver, and run it on one IMR 18500. It's very small and VERY bright. So much so that if I turn the light on with a fresh cell and hold it in front of my hand, It will feel like it's burning my hand within just a few seconds. Probably around 3,000 lumens out the front.... this would not be a fun light to have an accidental pocket activation with.


----------



## H.J.M.

latest purchase was Fenix HP25 headlamp for snowblowing at night, dog walks or camping. I also bought the Fenix HL50, CR123/AA headlamp/flashight, detachable from the band 90 degree toarch. I don't get to open the HL 50 til christmas.

Still in the mail from Mother SHip China: S15 baton w/extension & balder SE1 with extension. Reason, I like the 14500 in single tube or ANY 2 AA prime or rechargable, lithiun ion, anyTHING!.. balder was an impulse bbuy


----------



## radiopej

Went down to Campbell's Cash and Carry. They had the Energizer Glow Sticks for 42 cents each, so I bought 9 including a defective one.


----------



## torchsarecool

I got a "new old stock" inova x1 because it was 6 quid. Always fancied trying one out to see if they're any good. It looks pretty smart so even if it just stays on the shelf it was worth the money.


----------



## guthrie

An Eagletac D25C2 clicky. The reason being that I felt I had a gap in my torch capabilities, i.e. for something medium strength and useful for more close up work. I already have a thrunite catapult for blinding people 200 metres away, and a 4 sevens quark mini AA for EDC, but the latter has a less pleasant tint and I've realised something in the low hundreds gives a better result.


----------



## Treeguy

Bought two Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA as gifts, one for my FIL and one for my BIL.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

Last flashlight i got was a Coast hp550. I might be getting a Fenix ld60 soon.


----------



## CelticCross74

Jetbeam 3mPro because its 1000+ lumens with the RCR123's I got for it...an awesome light


----------



## sledhead

Surefire Dominator.....I needed something to search close range under the house and long range to 2,000 ft all in one light.


----------



## Folsom Blues

I have a d25c and a Mini AL in the mail. I wanted to check out a few smaller lights, so I can start EDC'ing more often. I've been using a pair of surefire 6p's for the past 8 years. After poking around the forum, I think a Malkoff M61 is in my future...


----------



## magnum70383

Just ordered tm26, S30R and hds Rotary 325 lumens clip all black because I'm a flashaholic.....


----------



## Flashlight Dave

5S8Zh5 said:


> Another Malkoff M61LL (for the 6P) and a tube of NyoGel 760G.



Where did you get the NyoGel?


----------



## Rono8582

Just received (before Christmas) my new Fenix PD35 2014 Edition with 4 cr123 cells, and velcro (yuck) holster. Light is great so far, love the mode spacing and light weight. Seems considerably thinner walled than my Klarus ST 11 though. So far love it.

Also got two Nitecore Tube Li-ion for myself and the wife's keys.


----------



## rpm00

I have a nitecore tube and malkoff MD2+M61 turnkey on the way


----------



## rpm00

Rono8582 said:


> Just received (before Christmas) my new Fenix PD35 2014 Edition with 4 cr123 cells, and velcro (yuck) holster. Light is great so far, love the mode spacing and light weight. Seems considerably thinner walled than my Klarus ST 11 though. So far love it.
> 
> Also got two Nitecore Tube Li-ion for myself and the wife's keys.



Sounds great! What is the mode sequence? Does it have memory or always come on in a certain mode? Is strobe in the main line?


----------



## Rono8582

Assuming you're referring to the pd35, comes on in the last mode you left it. Eco, lo mid high turbo. Strobe hidden by holding down the mode switch which is nice. So far great light. I don't have a tint pref at all so it's great for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just clicked up an order for a JetBeam PA40. Because it'll be my first carbon fiber light, and it was just under half MSRP w/ free shipping...


----------



## jonwkng

Why? Christmas shopping spree...

What?
-Unshade
-Olight i7R
-Foursevens Bolt action light
-Cryos Cu-CF host for my CQVn
-OR ZRT for the above
-OR ZRS Stubby host


----------



## neutralwhite

Another Prometheus lights Alpha custom and beta QR.
more money than mind!.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Rono8582 said:


> Assuming you're referring to the pd35, comes on in the last mode you left it. Eco, lo mid high turbo...



PD35: I don't think there is mode memory for strobe.



_


----------



## chaosdsm

Nitecore EC20 - purchased as a birthday present for my mom to use at thier house boat.


----------



## Berneck1

Thrunite Ti. $30 for a titanium AAA light isn't bad....


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ryukin2000

Nitecore EC21. i wanted a small 18650 light and it was too cheap to pass on. first choice is the SC62w but have to wait until the Canadian dollar gets stronger.


----------



## Esko

bc30 from black Friday sales because I lack a good handlebar light. Then a few Preon 1 Ti lights because they were on -50% sale and because they are nice lights and also make nice gifts. Before that, the last purchase was done something like a year ago.

Both orders still in post/customs... :ironic:



Berneck1 said:


> Thrunite Ti. $30 for a titanium AAA light isn't bad....



...and $27 is even better.


----------



## Rspurdum

My last two lights: Klaris XT2C and Nitecore P12. I also bought 2 18650 Nitecore batteries (3400)


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Orangie

Ordered a Spark SF3 and a Peak Logan Key chain. I am fairly new to the light game and these appear to be a step up from my early purchases. Have also learned that these are nice beams. Looking forward to the momentary switch on the Peak.
Cheers


----------



## Albert56

The Nitecore P20UV. I wanted a good all around light that had a 365nm uv led. Works well.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Albert56 said:


> The Nitecore P20UV. I wanted a good all around light that had a 365nm uv led. Works well.



Got beam shots of the UV in action? I want the p20uv but some photos make the UV look weak sauce.

Nitecore p10, p12, p22ue and my next purchase is the SWM V11R & I need radioactive light! (Tritium mod):screwy:


----------



## SilverSmurf

*ZEBRA*LIGHT SC600w II L2 and a ThruNite TN32, for flood and throw respectively. Pleased with them both. 

Have not made a special effort to research flashlights in many years and have been delighted by the improvements in technology. Love to put my Zebralight on its end cap and have it illuminate a good-sized room with a neutral white, artifact-free light.


----------



## Albert56

Mr. Nobody said:


> Got beam shots of the UV in action? I want the p20uv but some photos make the UV look weak sauce.
> 
> Nitecore p10, p12, p22ue and my next purchase is the SWM V11R & I need radioactive light! (Tritium mod):screwy:



I don't have a beam shot, but in my estmation the UV works well. It's rated at 365nm. Although I have no way of testing that figure for sure, another reviewer with a spectrometer measured it and reported that it peaked at the wavelength advertised.

At 365nm you don't expect much in the way of visible light output, so it's going to look 'weak' to the naked eye (it's not advised to look at it directly). Also, most UV leds are inherently inefficient to begin with. I can say that it projects effectively out to about 5-6 feet and that the fluoresence is pronounced. 

What I like about this light is that the "normal" functions are good for all around use, it's compact, it runs much longer than the common 3 AAA Uv lights, and that it has a memory for the UV mode, so you don't have to cycle around to access it (as with Streamlight dual function lights). 

I'm happy with it, and for the price I think it's a good deal.

Hope that helps.


----------



## neutralwhite

prometheus lights beta QR EN - bought direct from Jason Hui in California.
for my wife.


----------



## wjv

Just ordered a Fenix LD50 using a bunch of Christmas Amazon gift cards. My first >1000 lumen light!
Also ordered 4 more Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650s, and 16 Panasonic Eneloop Pro 2550 mAh batteries at the same time.

Thinking of also ordering a Nitecore EA41, which will use up the last of the Amazon cards.


----------



## ven

Not updated for a while.........

Triple quad-well an infinite wall of light,around 5000lm of 12x xpl of nice white tint and a huge copper heat sink to keep it cool. 




Some Nitecore tubes,for the kids and one for me to try as my car edc




TM06vn with xml2 u3 and boost to an estimated 4800lm. Nice creamy cool white tint,love the small power house type lights,also has great UI imo too.


----------



## Frisky Willy

Well, i am going to come across as an out-of-date purchaser! My last buy was ~2008 when i bought an Ultrafire 502D (marked , on the body as a WF-5020). At the time we lived in the countryside on a dirt road so a really bright, long range flashlight was a very useful tool. The torch of choice, a 502D powered by two 18650 cells was a monster, for the times. I used it a few times and it made night into day, when it worked. 

Aye, there's the rub: it ran for maybe 20 minutes and then abruptly died, completely, with no warning or dimming. The batteries were dead and needed recharging, which was accomplished using a state-of-the-art smart charger. The s.o.b. starting giving out more rapidly until it would only beam for a few seconds. I had ten protected 18650 batteries so it was not a case of a defective cell. Needless to say, the light went into a drawer and remained there while i spent several years seriously ill, eventually undergoing an emergency triple bypass, during which time fixing the 502D problem was somewhat forgotten.

Presently we are wintering in the Floridia Panhandle, camping in a nice rural RV park - Ontario winters are MUCH to be avoided at our age. Once again a powerful flashlight is of great use and - Lo and Behold! - the old 502D appears, is loaded with new 18650s, and is thrust into service and - Lo and Behold! - the old 502D craps out in seconds! 

HELP!

What is the likely problem: a short; wrong bulb; a North Korean cyber attack?

Suggest gratefully appreciated...


----------



## chaosdsm

Frisky Willy said:


> Well, i am going to come across as an out-of-date purchaser! My last buy was ~2008 when i bought an Ultrafire 502D (marked , on the body as a WF-5020). At the time we lived in the countryside on a dirt road so a really bright, long range flashlight was a very useful tool. The torch of choice, a 502D powered by two 18650 cells was a monster, for the times. I used it a few times and it made night into day, when it worked.
> 
> Aye, there's the rub: it ran for maybe 20 minutes and then abruptly died, completely, with no warning or dimming. The batteries were dead and needed recharging, which was accomplished using a state-of-the-art smart charger. The s.o.b. starting giving out more rapidly until it would only beam for a few seconds. I had ten protected 18650 batteries so it was not a case of a defective cell. Needless to say, the light went into a drawer and remained there while i spent several years seriously ill, eventually undergoing an emergency triple bypass, during which time fixing the 502D problem was somewhat forgotten.
> 
> Presently we are wintering in the Floridia Panhandle, camping in a nice rural RV park - Ontario winters are MUCH to be avoided at our age. Once again a powerful flashlight is of great use and - Lo and Behold! - the old 502D appears, is loaded with new 18650s, and is thrust into service and - Lo and Behold! - the old 502D craps out in seconds!
> 
> HELP!
> 
> What is the likely problem: a short; wrong bulb; a North Korean cyber attack?
> 
> Suggest gratefully appreciated...



Belongs in its own thread... but you probably need to look at a new flashlight... the likely problem is that you bought an "Ultrafire"... any of the "Fire" brands *OTHER than Surefire*, are subject to poor quality because many of them are cheap fakes. Even the "cheapie" brands you can find at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc... (Coast, Utilitech, Defiant, etc...) are often better quality than the Ultrafire knock-offs that are found all-over-the-net. 

Unfortunately, they (Lowe's, Home Depot, etc...) do not carry any cheapies that use 18650 batteries... BTW, LED technology has come a LONG way since 2008. For example, there are some great lights that can push up to 1000 lumens from a single 18650 cell these days, if you don't mind spending more than $50 that is. In the under $50 category, check out Fenix E35 Ultimate Edition, Nitecore EC20, Jetbeam BC25, among others, or post in the "recommend me a light" section: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?135-Recommend-Me-a-Light-For


----------



## Jagged77

My latest buys were both presents - an LD09 for my wife as an EDC (she kept pinching my lights once she realised just how handy they are to have as an EDC! Future flashaholic in the making...). Bought my dad a E35UE and fitted him out with an18650 and charger.


----------



## KDM

Nitecore EC 11, why? Curiosity


----------



## Lucky Duck

A used HDS 250 Executive Clicky with a Prometheus Titanium Clip off of MP, because it's an HDS!


----------



## skorpyd

Olight S10R Baton, and an Olight R40 Seeker. Just because I like rechargeables.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

The latest Maglite 2nd gen. 2D light at Target. Nice dark gray color and 168 lumens and 412 m of throw. Because it was free (Christmas giftcard ;-)...


----------



## Quoddy

Latest is a Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made along with a Shorty Body for easier EDC. Needed some throw and wanted it to be neutral with a gradual blend to the floods portion.


----------



## ctalon

My last flashlight purchase was a set of 3 Nitecore P12 I used as Christmas presents.


----------



## KosmoC

Fenix PD22UE, and a UC35. No specific reason really, just haven't bought a new light in awhile, and needed to fuel my addiction. 

PD22UE is for EDC, and the UC35 is for general use at work. I'm a little bit on the fence about the built-in charger however, but it may serve it's purpose when I'm away from my stand alone chargers, and need to plug in to something readily available.

My first experience with the Fenix brand, so we'll see how it goes. So far, so good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Solarforce host (want a custom UI light)
EagleTac TX25 (2015 ver) cause its a cool light and I like the switch location.


----------



## seb13

Expensive day...
A Thrunite TN36 nw for flood, an Olight M2X-UT Javelot for throw and a Nitecore Tube for fun.


----------



## kj2

seb13 said:


> Expensive day...
> A Thrunite TN36 nw for flood, an Olight M2X-UT Javelot for throw and a Nitecore Tube for fun.



But when you receive those, it will probably be a better day than normally


----------



## seb13

For sure!


----------



## Sarge930

seb13 said:


> Expensive day...
> A Thrunite TN36 nw for flood, an Olight M2X-UT Javelot for throw and a Nitecore Tube for fun.



I just ordered a TN36 as well about an hour ago, and I love my M2X-UT Javelot. I'm not a big tube guy, instead I have an unnatural obsession with D25aaa's and Thrunite Ti/Ti3's. Also ordered some more 18650's, and may possibly order another light as well. When you're spending a couple hundred bucks, what's the harm in spending an extra little bit on a light that's "only another 50 dollars" haha.


----------



## Tmack

Come to think about it, last one I bought was the tain nova Damascus 16340 . Geez , I been away too long


----------



## Taz80

D25C Nichia I only ordered it to get the free shipping, Oh and to see what all the Nichia fuss was about. Ok I'll admit its not bad not bad at all as a matter of fact I kind of like it. The light and the tint.


----------



## LightWalker

I got another Foursevens Quark, a QP2L Pro. I carried the first generation Quark 2x123 Tactical with xpe emitter for several years and dropped it a few times as well and it never failed to perform.
I wanted the Pro version so I would have quick access to all modes. I like the size of this light for EDC and it gets good runtimes with an AW 17670 battery and from what I've read a 16650 as well. I like controlling the modes from the tailcap clickie and no hunting for a side switch. The 10 year warranty is nice as well.


----------



## Durand Durand

Fenix PD35. Performance and size.


----------



## Durand Durand

UltraFire. Size and price. This torch is very basic. Beam quality is no where near the PD35...but then one can purchase ten of these for the price of one PD35.


----------



## Chipotle

A Sunwayman V11R. Running on a CR123. Excellent light. Shipping to me RCR123.


----------



## Limey Johnson

last one I bought: Olight M2X UT Javelot...still on it's way.

reason for buying: my fiance's son got some BS light at Tractor Supply for Christmas that out-throws my Armytek Predator.

the best thrower in my collection is the Armytek...I have not mentioned the Olight specs to him yet. He's a flashaholic in the making, and he's about to learn a valuable lesson.


----------



## magnum70383

LOL! You're awesome!
I also just bought the Olight M2X UT Javelot. I don't have a thrower and needed one for my night hikes as my Nitecore TM26 don't seem to have much reach



Limey Johnson said:


> last one I bought: Olight M2X UT Javelot...still on it's way.
> 
> reason for buying: my fiance's son got some BS light at Tractor Supply for Christmas that out-throws my Armytek Predator.
> 
> the best thrower in my collection is the Armytek...I have not mentioned the Olight specs to him yet. He's a flashaholic in the making, and he's about to learn a valuable lesson.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Olight Infinitum i10

Damn, I am addicted.
6 lights in the last two weeks 
Still waiting on my v11r, p10, tx25cr to show up in the mail! Saving up for a Vinh 4000lm± drop-in for a solarforce L host.


----------



## wjv

Orangie said:


> Ordered a Spark SF3



Hard to go wrong with a Spark. Quality lights!!!

I have the SG5 with the extra "Standard" reflector, and love it. It's my edc. 

I keep the floody reflector on the majority of the time.


----------



## Orangie

wjv said:


> Hard to go wrong with a Spark. Quality lights!!!
> 
> I have the SG5 with the extra "Standard" reflector, and love it. It's my edc.
> 
> I keep the floody reflector on the majority of the time.



Sounds nice.
The sf3 may be here tomorrow, looking forward.
Cheers


----------



## Jaegerbomb

I got the SF3 as my EDC as a Christmas pressie... absolutely love the light... tiny but so useful...

I keep the 'mule'/floody reflector on all the time... 
You'll love it... mine sits on pants with pocket clip but will also be used as a head-torch when camping


----------



## smokinbasser

Boy this thread could get serious bandwidth fast. It would have to be my 47s bolt action lite and my Fenix E99TI . I read here on the forum they are going to produce a titanium bolt action shortly to help for the patent costs. That will be a fairly$$$$$$ "little-lite but one impressive display of titanium I am not going nuts acquiring ti lights biggerndallas someone will bring out titanium Maglights say a 5 D cell big head in titanium and other extravagant app like lanterns that use the 6VDC "train" cells And similar to the Duracell lanterns. i'm outta here I have to start physical therapy for the aftereffects of having my black Explorer sport tboned 
by a newer also black Explorer that was trying to occupy the same space as my explorer was containing. This nasty black on black violence has to come to a roaring halt!ASAP


----------



## e1sbaer

L3 Illumination L10C Black 3 mode Nichia 219

Why; The color rendition is the best. Already got a L10. 
Regrets; No, although I did want an orange one but they are out of stock.


----------



## Snipe315

Recently picked up an Eagletac D25a Clicky. Love it so far on 14500s (and its so DARN SMALL). Its now my primary EDC light.

I also grabbed a Nitecore SRT3. Its a bit larger then what I want to EDC so its in a bag now.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

e1sbaer said:


> L3 Illumination L10C Black 3 mode Nichia 219
> 
> Why; The color rendition is the best. Already got a L10.
> Regrets; No, although I did want an orange one but they are out of stock.



That's next.on my list. Cute little edc


----------



## dJippe

Thrunite T10s and Tis. I had a terrible hangover and they look shiny, small and pretty.


----------



## DaveSebring

Just bought a Thrunight TN 12 based on a video review testing the light outside at night, I was looking for good throw, decent spill AND a low mode, all in an 18650 light.

So far I am very happy with this light, I really like the neutral white! color rendition is good and it has plenty of spill for late night walks and lots of throw for distance, a very useful strobe that gets drivers attention. All around a very good walking light.


----------



## H-Man

Ultrafire F13. 
1. It was $9.
2. I soldered a Nichia 219A (yes, 219A, I received it over 2 years ago) from IS into a singfire 348 last night and I'd like something with space to work in.
3. 26650 means that I can have better capacity.


----------



## The Municipality

Nitecore Tube. Because it's rechargeable.


----------



## kwaka636

Bought three torches as XMas presents - Nitecore Tube and 2x Fenix E05's laser engraved, which was a nice touch. Also replaced my Nitecore EZ AA keyring for a led Lender M1 - nice light, like the manual focus, don't like the price of the batteries though! Might try rechargeable CR123's?
Now looking to treat myself to my first high power light when the 2015 models come out.


----------



## Brunberg

Bought three lights as late xmas present for myself and my wife & kids, also they were in very good sale...

-Armytek Wizard Pro, 55€ or 65$
-Armytek Partner A1, 26€ ~31$
-Fenix E12, 22€ ~ 26$


----------



## Quoddy

Recently bought a Prometheus Beta-QRv2 for a pocket EDC then, almost immediately afterwards went for an Alpha-RM, and added the Shorty tube as well. With the Alpha I've got a good beam color with the throw I'm missing from the McGizmo Nichia Mules I have.


----------



## kj2

Brunberg said:


> ... also they were in very good sale...
> 
> -Armytek Wizard Pro, 55€ or 65$
> -Armytek Partner A1, 26€ ~31$
> -Fenix E12, 22€ ~ 26$


That are indeed good prices


----------



## Fireclaw18

H-Man said:


> Ultrafire F13.
> 1. It was $9.
> 2. I soldered a Nichia 219A (yes, 219A, I received it over 2 years ago) from IS into a singfire 348 last night and I'd like something with space to work in.
> 3. 26650 means that I can have better capacity.



I like the 219A. I think the tint looks prettier than the cooler 219B.

I still have a triple 219A laying around. I need to put it in something.


----------



## välineurheilija

I ordered the Armytek Predator with green led


----------



## kj2

välineurheilija said:


> I ordered the Armytek Predator with green led



That's a cool light. Just like a laser 
Have one myself too. Just because it has a wauw-factor for me. And it's easier on the eyes than pure white light.


----------



## välineurheilija

I ordered it because of good deal 29€ shipped(atleast i think that's a good deal  )


----------



## kj2

välineurheilija said:


> I ordered it because of good deal 29€ shipped(atleast i think that's a good deal  )



That's a hell of a great deal! 
Paid around €80 for mine.


----------



## buds224

x3 SIPIK SK68. Bought them as loaner lights to protect my premium lights from non-enthusiast requests. AND, I couldn't resist since they were all purchased under $4 on flea-bay. ***Also needed to satisfy my flashlight purchasing fix since I hadn't bought anything new in a looooong while.


----------



## e1sbaer

L3 L10c 3mode nichia

Why: The tint and the interface.

I already have a L10 which is great because of the color rendition and small size. I'm not too keen on the twisty interface though. It's ok but it does take 3 twists to get to the highest level which is not easily done with one hand.
Now the L10c is a bit larger, has the same nice nichia led and it's a clicky. An awesome interface. So easy to operate with one hand.
First thing I did when it arrived today was buy a torx screwdriver to remove the clip. Never use that and it makes tailstanding more wobbly for the L10c and it does already only tailstand well on a flat surface (the L10 does a better job). I put back 1 screw, for it not to roll of the table. Quite happy with it. The beam is exactly the same as my L10.


----------



## Limey Johnson

Limey Johnson said:


> last one I bought: Olight M2X UT Javelot...still on it's way.
> 
> reason for buying: my fiance's son got some BS light at Tractor Supply for Christmas that out-throws my Armytek Predator.
> 
> the best thrower in my collection is the Armytek...I have not mentioned the Olight specs to him yet. He's a flashaholic in the making, and he's about to learn a valuable lesson.



UPDATE: my M2X arrived...it is a beast. On the 250 lumen output, it throws as well as my Armytek Predator. On the full 1020 lumen output, It blasts a pencil beam through the night like nothing I've ever seen from a single 18650 light.

My fiance's son is spending the night tonight. They will be home from work at 11. I have his light so I could wrap and lanyard it with paracord. I compared it to my new Olight, and as expected, a lesson will be learned!  I almost feel bad...HA!! No I dont!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I just bought a Nitecore EA41 2015 Edition. I've wanted to try the 4xAA form factor for a while and this light seemed to have the best set of available levels. It's gotten good write-ups too. I received it today and was amazed how small the light really is - I was expecting bigger and clunkier after owning a few 4x18650 lights. It's got a very nice beam, nice level spacing, very bright (even if the measured max is a little less than advertised) and the throw is very impressive for it's size.


----------



## Sarge930

I don't know what the last one I bought was. I think I have another like 7 coming in the mail, I can't keep them straight. Some Vinh, some trit, some wall of lights, some brass, I dont remeber anymore. Why? Why not.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Coast HP7 (3rd gen). I say 3rd gen because I think the first one was 207 lumens, then 251, and now 360. I wanted a focusable AAA light, and the titanium color caught my eye.


----------



## jonwkng

-CPF 15th Anniversary Commemorative Atom A0. Thank you to KC & Kelly for making this happen! :thumbsup:

-DQG Spy. Can't complain much about a tiny Ti light for $28.


----------



## OCD

Thrunite Ti Christmas edition. $29.99 for a titanium light...firefly mode to 162 lumens with a hidden strobe. This will be my first titanium light and my 3rd 1xAAA light.


----------



## Tachead

OCD said:


> Thrunite Ti Christmas edition. $29.99 for a titanium light...firefly mode to 162 lumens with a hidden strobe. This will be my first titanium light and my 3rd 1xAAA light.



+1


----------



## kj2

Thrunite TN36vn. Wanted a high lumen light, and with Vinh's modification it puts-out even more


----------



## maro69camaro

Waiting to receive my McLux iii PD. I have always wanted one but never made it happen tell now. Very excited to finally own a McGizmo.


----------



## 855NorTack

The last LED I bought is the entire Princeton Tec headlamp line. Not because I needed that many lights but because I became a dealer for them and have always liked the fact that they’re US made. I’m still using a Apex 200 lumen that I bought retail over six years ago for $130 and it’s only been replaced once, but my Apex is lithium rechargeable and runs @ 270 lumens and works slick.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I just bought a Nitecore EA41 2015 Edition. I've wanted to try the 4xAA form factor for a while and this light seemed to have the best set of available levels. It's gotten good write-ups too. I received it today and was amazed how small the light really is - I was expecting bigger and clunkier after owning a few 4x18650 lights. It's got a very nice beam, nice level spacing, very bright (even if the measured max is a little less than advertised) and the throw is very impressive for it's size.



Update - love this little light. I just bought a second one for my father in law. He walks his dogs on the beach at night and this light will give him the light to really scan the dunes for the dogs. Modded with a neutral XM-L2 it's a really powerful outdoor light with great color and depth. And it will be safe for him to use with 4xAA cells rather than risking 18650s on him.


----------



## breadfan

Coast H1 :thumbsup: couldn't resist the price


----------



## OlfGM

Mine is the s10r Baton. I just got it and I think it is realy Awesome


----------



## C.M.S

Streamlight Stinger LED HL . Mainly for auto shop use .
seen a handful of these that looked like they got there *** totally kicked by a pissed off Gorilla . So I figured "what the hell" I'll give this overpriced light a try .


----------



## DrWu

OLIGHT M2X-UT Javelot - I'm with a neighborhood watch group and needed a "real" light with a lot of throw for when I go out on patrol. I picked this one based on the review I saw here. It is truly an awesome light.


----------



## Pandorum

I just got the Fenix LD 50 and its now my favorite light.
It's flat enough that it fits on my belt and it looks just like a smartphone in its case and doesn't draw special attention.

But what I really like is its 750 lumen high mode output and 1800 lumen turbo running off two 18650 batteries. I love this light!


----------



## H-Man

Fireclaw18 said:


> I like the 219A. I think the tint looks prettier than the cooler 219B.
> 
> I still have a triple 219A laying around. I need to put it in something.



Can't you get the 219B in 4500k?


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just grabbed a Peak Eiger AAA in brass with the Hi CRI option.Looking forward to this as it's my first brass light,and my first high CRI light.

Should be fun.Hopefully I'll have it within the next week.


----------



## cpfyyz

Just got my first "good" flashlight yesterday. I picked up 2 Nitecore MT2As.

Even at 345 lumens, I find it amazingly bright and can't wait to use it the next time I go camping. :twothumbs


----------



## thagbert

JETBeam TCR20 Straight #102 of 500. Cause it's titanium and it's a limited edition and it's pretty!


----------



## buds224

x5 Sipik SK68.....Because winters here in Japan can cause blackouts and if a neighbor asks to borrow a flashlight I can loan them a Sipik and keep my premium lights to myself.


----------



## Tixx

ArmyTek C1 Prime Pro Warm (in my hand now)
UI
Tint
Need to try a new brand

Zebralight SC32w (shipping in Feb)
UI
Tint
Love ZL in general from experience

Lumapower Avenger RX (sitting at post office now)
Had to try a new brand, it is pretty small and takes 10440s


----------



## Desdinova

Zebralight SC62, cool white. Such lumens from such a small light. I have to blame Selfbuilt and his most excellent review(s) for this purchase. It was my first Zebralight and now I want a SC52 so badly, I can taste it! I do love it, though.


----------



## G. Scott H.

My most recent (yet to arrive, in fact) is a Sunwayman D80A. I recently bought my first "fat body" light (D40A) and fell in love with the large tube/multiple AA cell format. It just feels "right" in my hand, and I love the fact that I can get really good performance out of relatively safe, cheap, and pretty much universally available cells. I then saw the 80A with it's sexy dual emitters and double the cell capacity and knew right away that I "needed" one.


----------



## joxa80

Thrunite tn36 and ti Christmas edition . tn36 is a handheld blinding device lol.


----------



## Wiggle

Armyek Tiara A1 Warm Pro. Main reasons for picking that one:



Wanted a headlamp (haha obviously)
Impressed by quality of my other AT light (Predator Pro 2.5)
Wanted good regulation and performance on both AA and 14500
Wanted wide range of output modes
Wanted a slightly warm of neutral colour temperature

It has met all my expectations so far. Looking forward to giving it some serious use.


----------



## Martin L

One SC52w and one SC62w on its way to me. One medium size EDC and one large dito. IF the tint is fine (I said IF) they will compete and get in the EDC loop with my L10, 4-modes Nichia 219b. The SC52 and 62 has its own advantages and will suit different situations. The 52 is quite small to accommodate a side switch and has a nice burst mode with a 14500. The 62 are one of the smallest 18650 lights there is with a great battery life. I could´nt just get one of them could I..? . It is hard to beat the Zebralights overall UI and quality. I can go on and on, but it´s just a vaste of time on this forum


----------



## sarge1967

Just sent off a trade-in to Amazon. Once that clears I will be picking up a Zebralight sc52w to replace my Fenix LD09 as my EDC. The LD09 has served well I just want something with a better UI. I had been looking at the Olight s15r and s15 lights. It would seem there are some issues with the R series lights and the button on the s15 gives me pause. I read reviews about the Zebralights and was sold on them. Can't wait till I get it!


----------



## jonwkng

CigVn Nichia 219 IMR Edition.

Why?
High CRI.
Single mode.
Runs off a 10440 IMR.


----------



## bvincent

Fenix E21 for work but I'm looking to replace I would like something more powerful and the batteries rattle and it drives me crazy.


----------



## kj2

bvincent said:


> Fenix E21 for work but I'm looking to replace I would like something more powerful and the batteries rattle and it drives me crazy.



Fenix LD22?


----------



## a1mu1e

Mountain Electronics mod 1 Supfire M6. Looking for another high power flooder to supplement my SF S2200. I didn't want to pay for another S2200, but I was looking for something with better quality than the SRK.


----------



## BigBluefish

A Surefire E2D/Malkoff VME lego host. I've got a neutral MDC Li-Ion and with a new M31 and/or M61 dropin(s), there are some good lego possibilities.


----------



## Ropes4u

Eagletac D25C because I wanted another pocket light


----------



## Kitchen Panda

CaNo said:


> W
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol



The literal last flashlight I purchased was a Defiant 3C 700 lumen with adjustable focus. The excuse was the old car flashlight had been killed by leaky batteries and was no longer reliable (I can no longer tolerate shaking or smacking a flashlight to make it go on) The actual reason was because I wanted one. It does a very nice job of lighting up house numbers from the street, but the low is a little high for map reading in the car...that's OK. I've got lots of little lights for that and I "needed" this thrower. 

The one before that was more interesting - it was a NextTorch P8A, which is my first programmable, first (built-in) rechargeable, and first 18650 light. Excuse was I didn't want to cash in all that Hong Kong money, I was curious about programmability and I was curious about the 18650 format. I *really* like the 18650, I've decided. Plus it's an awesome amount of light to carry around in a coat pocket. And I've already "upgraded" it with a 3400 mah cell, so I can have a spare battery handy.

Bill'


----------



## RIX TUX

Desdinova said:


> Zebralight SC62, cool white. Such lumens from such a small light. I have to blame Selfbuilt and his most excellent review(s) for this purchase. It was my first Zebralight and now I want a SC52 so badly, I can taste it! I do love it, though.


I have a sc52 and sc600II and then I got a sc62. I sold the sc52 I think my sc600 II will never be used again. The sc62 is like the other two rolled into one.


----------



## djburkes

I just received a Zebralight SC62 yesterday. It is one awesome light. I got the cool white version. I couldn't believe how small it actually was. I watched selfbuilt's review but I still couldn't believe how small it was. It's perfect for EDC.


----------



## Raven18

Bought a SC52d just last week.
Wanted something small, 1xAA, high CRI, and a good UI.
I work in printing and the high CRI helps identify color discrepancies in low light and when under filtered light.


----------



## osef

I love the Zebralight SC series: I have the 52w, 62d, and the 600w II. Contrary to other reports, I actually prefer the 600w II to the 62d. It's a little bigger (and brighter), but I prefer the body design and feel. 

Most recent purchase: Maratac tactical AA (in the mail). It looks like a mini Surefire Z-series light; the Z-series have the most comfortable grip design among all the 2-cell Surefire lights (IMHO). Could be interesting.


----------



## mikekoz

Just got an Armytek Prime Pro A1. Was curious about Armytek's build quality after reading about several other of their lights here. So far, I am impressed!


----------



## Fireclaw18

DQG 18650 mini clicky from CNQG.

Tiny side-clicky 18650 flashlight. At 87mm long it's 8mm shorter than a Zebralight SC62w.

Hopefully the quality will be better than the earlier twisty models of this light.


----------



## joxa80

Today just got an m2x javelot,my first real thrower and a s10r for work to get some rest to my sc600 on this


----------



## BigBluefish

Another Surefire E2D, this time an old-school incan. So, technically, no, not an LED> 

But I got it to lego with my Malkoff MDC & VNE/M61, so I can have two E2d based LED lights, and also return some simple incan goodness to my collection, and keep my A2s company.


----------



## Timothybil

Actually, it wasn't a light, just a lamp assembly. I was wandering around the Mountain Electronics website, and came across their P60 section. The first lamp there caught my fancy. It offered an XM-L2 in several tints/reflector combinations, or a Nichia 219B in Orange Peel. Since I have been on a high CRI kick for a while, and have heard so much about how great the 219B was as a high CRI, I ordered that option, with a three mode driver. Just got it today and popped it into my original G2 with the eFest 16650. I have to agree, it is the most natural looking lamp I have seen. It was a great test because I have two big windows facing West in my living room, and the sky was overcast today so the light was nice and even. So I was directly comparing the Nichia in the shadows with direct outside light, and there was almost no difference at all. I'm keeping this one right where it is.


----------



## YAK-28

picked up a nitecore p36 yesterday, that uses a cree mt-g2 led. i wanted to see how the rotary switch worked to select between the 10 different levels and 5 different strobes. i like the way it works, maybe a little simpler to use than trying to remember which brand light your using and their correct pattern/delay. hopefully the switch holds up the future use.


----------



## Lord Bear

HDS Oveready 170 lumen 219B Rotary. Why? Beautiful Beam. Marvelous one handed user interface.


----------



## CelticCross74

Sunwayman P25C. Because I am powerless over this class of flashlights and must have them all.


----------



## reppans

A few low voltage XML2 and XPG2 Quarks and an HDS 325 Exec. Only lights I've found that have (or can be programmed) with a "bright" well regulated moonlight mode, closely spaced lows, and momentary max from ON - collectively my flashlight sweetspot. And Quarks are classics now .


----------



## Charles L.

Getting a LD50vn -- my first Vihn light, really looking forward to it. Prior purchase was Oveready 6P with Malkoff 361N. Also getting a custom Nichia triple for that light.

And with that, I believe my 2015 flashlight budget is already spent


----------



## parnass

I am pleasantly surprised by the output of this 250/30 lumen dual mode 2AA Energizer HardCase light I picked up for $10.88 on clearance at the local Farm and Fleet store. The other 2AA HardCase lights I've seen have much lower output ratings so I purchased this out of curiosity and the low price. The tint isn't too bad, with perhaps a hint of green. The mode order is high, low, off, and the flashlight tail stands.


----------



## ForrestChump

Polytac because I "needed" it.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Last LED I bought was the Surefire R1 Lawman close to a year ago.
It's been going strong and sees plenty of use!


----------



## jonwkng

NiteCore EAX. Erm... Because I just bought an 8-pack of AA Eneloop Pros. :laughing:


----------



## yoyoman

Fenix E01 and Karus MI02 - Because I was reading the torture test thread and realized I need some cockroaches.


----------



## BigBluefish

I should stay away from this forum... 

I'm liking 17670s and 18650s over 2 x CR123a these days. Upgraded my charger from my UltraFire (not a great name for a lithium-ion charger, BTW) -139 to an XTAR VP2 for a little peace of mind so I thought why not grab another 18650 light? 

No, it isn't even close to a logical rationale but, what the heck. 

ZebraLight Sc62d. Seems like a nice very small 18650 EDC with a high CRI emitter I haven't tried yet. I like the programmable settings for the 3 output modes, that the strobe is hidden away, the long runtimes and the 320 lumen max is fine for my EDC light.


----------



## ForrestChump

yoyoman said:


> Fenix E01 and *Karus MI02* - Because I was reading the torture test thread and realized I need some cockroaches.



Im not gonna do it. Im not gonna do it. Im not gonna...do...


Dang it.


----------



## ChrisEdu

I've just pulled the trigger on an Armytek Wizard Pro. 

Why? Because I'm fed-up with trying to deal with chickens, at night, whilst holding my light.


----------



## Orangie

NiteCore T5s. Reason; because it's small and shiny, I always buy something moderate when using a new dealer, I have a leftover enloop aaa, The Armytek C1 Warm I just got will be for work because it's a little tank. And it will tie me over until my Zebra SC62W get's here.
I know, I have a problem.
Cheers


----------



## ParaShootist

I just picked up a Fenix LD22.

Normally, I'm a committed Surefire/Malkoff kind of guy. I always felt that the C123 primaries gave me the kind of reliability I needed for work and "that was that." I have more than a few and will have them 'til they carry me out (I can tell the wife thinks I may have too many :ironic: ).

Recently, I've wanted more flexibility in terms of batteries for an EDC/GP light. I succumbed to the convenience of AA and the LD22 seemed a good fit.

A AA-powered light gives the option to use: 1) common alkaline, 2) lithium, or 3) eneloops and a solar charger. I haven't acquired the solar charging system yet, but I think I have the components figured out and its in process. In the meantime, the LD22 has turned out to be a surprisingly nice and flexible little torch.


----------



## Shaifnan

I just bought the Fenic LD02 and the LD22 because I just start carrying a flashlight


----------



## Dknight16

EagleTac D25C Ti in Dec. LensLight KO Ti in Jan. Finally, McGizmo Haiku in Feb. I think I'm set for a while.


----------



## 1DaveN

ParaShootist said:


> I just picked up a Fenix LD22.
> 
> Normally, I'm a committed Surefire/Malkoff kind of guy. I always felt that the C123 primaries gave me the kind of reliability I needed for work and "that was that." I have more than a few and will have them 'til they carry me out (I can tell the wife thinks I may have too many :ironic: ).
> 
> Recently, I've wanted more flexibility in terms of batteries for an EDC/GP light. I succumbed to the convenience of AA and the LD22 seemed a good fit.
> 
> A AA-powered light gives the option to use: 1) common alkaline, 2) lithium, or 3) eneloops and a solar charger. I haven't acquired the solar charging system yet, but I think I have the components figured out and its in process. In the meantime, the LD22 has turned out to be a surprisingly nice and flexible little torch.



I hope you'll post some comments after you've had the LD22 for a bit. My first thought when I saw it was that I wish I'd gotten one instead of my E25 (or in addition). But I like the E25 so much that now I'm on the fence about the LD22. A 2xAA will probably never be my favorite light, but it's the one I use the most.


----------



## C.M.S

Streamlight ProTac HL , wanted a good priced durable flashlight that use cr123 primaries as a back up to my EDC ZL SC600 II . Also got the Protac HL as a "Bug Out" option with 12 extra primaries in case the 18650's for my ZL are exhausted .


----------



## maro69camaro

Ordered a D25C2vn Ti XP-G2 PDTc. Wanted a beautiful tent with moonlight and super high. Can't wait to get it home


----------



## Boko

I've just bought a Thrunite Ti3, neutral white, mainly for the ultra-low firefly mode. I love night walking on the cliff paths here in Guernsey by natural light as far as possible. There are times, though when a little more light is needed to see where you're putting your feet. All my other torches are too bright and spoil the out-in-the-dark feeling, but the Ti3 is just enough. A red light would no doubt help even more to preserve night vision, but looks unnatural.
On the same theme, sort of, has anyone read "In Praise of Shadows" by Junichiro Tanizaki? He was a Japanese novelist (1886-1965) who wrote it in response to the harshness he perceived in the increasing use of electric light in Japan in the 30's. Food for thought, and also some thought about food.
My next buy will be a Preon 1 in Toxic Green because it looks so cool and I have a load of lithium AAAs.


----------



## xzel87

Last purchase was a Skilhunt H02 New Version (Neutral White). Been wanting a headlamp for quite some time and the GB discount over at BLF made it a no brainer, plus it's in neutral white!, and since owning the s20 with magnetic base I've really come to appreciate the robust utility of having a magnetic base,and voila, h02 has it, has a clip, and I like the super floody beam.

Regarding magnets, just bought the older lumintop tool M so I can swap out the magnet tailcap with my newer tool. Cancelled the order because I don't really need it.


----------



## välineurheilija

I bought a Fenix E05 just to see how it compares to my old E05.
This new one is the 3 mode version and i like it so far but i have several aaa lights so they only see use when for some mysterious reason i dont have my main edc light on me and only my carkeys so in rare occasions :laughing:


----------



## japudjuha

Got myself a TK75vn PDT KT, out-throws my PH40 and is my new favourite light.
And a X60Mvn, because 8000 lumens :devil:


----------



## gurdygurds

I recently got a Ti3 also and quite like it. Solid build and good levels. I hope it proves to be a reliable light that will last a long time. Thanks for mentioning "In Praise of Shadows." Found it online and reading it now. Interesting.


Boko said:


> I've just bought a Thrunite Ti3, neutral white, mainly for the ultra-low firefly mode. I love night walking on the cliff paths here in Guernsey by natural light as far as possible. There are times, though when a little more light is needed to see where you're putting your feet. All my other torches are too bright and spoil the out-in-the-dark feeling, but the Ti3 is just enough. A red light would no doubt help even more to preserve night vision, but looks unnatural.
> On the same theme, sort of, has anyone read "In Praise of Shadows" by Junichiro Tanizaki? He was a Japanese novelist (1886-1965) who wrote it in response to the harshness he perceived in the increasing use of electric light in Japan in the 30's. Food for thought, and also some thought about food.
> My next buy will be a Preon 1 in Toxic Green because it looks so cool and I have a load of lithium AAAs.


----------



## BigBluefish

Well, having bought an 18650 EDC light, thought I'd try an 18650 "tactical" light I'd been eyeing, so went ahead and ordered a Klarus XT2C. Then realizing I didn't have much in the way of AA clicky lights, I ordered the XT1A as well, But that was out-of-stock and backordered, I was informed, so I cancelled that and grabbed a JetBeam Jet III PRO Cycler for my bike light, since my former bike light setup is up for sale. 
Then the dealer finds an XT1A and sends that along with the XT2C so I've now got three lights incoming, and a bigger bill, then I expected.


----------



## ven

pd35,not bought a single 18650 light for a while............well you know what i mean(few month) :laughing: Its for work use,will replace a beater light roche f8.........saying that its a damn good beater light,works flawless,hardly marked through daily use...........pretty impressive tbh for a $20 light!!! Although has mode memory,its not quite as user friendly as fenix UI hence the choice. The f8 will still remain in tool box(with many others) as back up or loaner light........

I also like the idea of a clip on an 18650,the f8 does not have one,so will be a little more secure in pocket.........and i like fenix as a good value brand.The 180lm mode and around 10hrs of use is simply a winner for my uses...................plus i have too many spare 18650 cells to count,i can at least give a home to one of them


----------



## WhizzBang

Mini Maglite LED pro +.
although many of May say this is an under powered and frankly pretty useless. I bought it mainly for the purpose of fishing and mountain biking where an adjustable focus was needed. 
So this lightweight torch seemed ample for what I needed it for. It has been pretty good with enough juice for sessions and the light is plenty strong enough.


----------



## The Hawk

I just bought a SOG Bladelight. It is a folding lock blade knife with 6 LED's in the handle that shine onto and beyond the blade. Runs on 2 AAA batteries. So far, so good.


----------



## jonwkng

-Another Alpha Ready-Made. To permanently house the XHP70 that I tried out in my MT-G2 Alpha. 
-12x XP-L X10Vn Mule. My 2nd 12x XP-L light. :huh: 
-Vinh SL1 Fiat Lux. A Vinh classic.


----------



## BigBluefish

Aaaaarrrggghhhh. Just had to try the old Surefire U2 with the SSC P4. I like Surefire and must admit I've really liked the beam pattern from every SSCP4 light I've ever had. And I've never had such an "elaborate" Surefire before, so I'm looking forward to playing with this one.

Of course the P4's tint may no longer make the grade to my now spoiled eyes so I'm already thinking of potential emitter upgrades in the neutral white/hi-cri genre. 

In my financial defense I will say I did sell a couple of lights to fund the U2.


----------



## zs&tas

Waiting for a armytek prime c2 warm to turn up, I dont have a small 18650 light with moon mode. Ive always wanted to try armyteks very good build quality but there lights were always specialised or meh. The new lights coming out though will apply to a wider audience I think. Tir is a nice touch too.....


----------



## BigBluefish

Well, got sucked in by Surefire again and bought a NIP(ackage) 6p and a used M61LHiCRI2. Reason being that I don't have many (actually, only one, a VME head w/M61w) single level simple lights. Now I'll have 2, one C-series and one E-series compatible. Seems I've been down this road before...


----------



## reppans

zs&tas said:


> Waiting for a armytek prime c2 warm to turn up, I dont have a small 18650 light with moon mode. Ive always wanted to try armyteks very good build quality but there lights were always specialised or meh. The new lights coming out though will apply to a wider audience I think. Tir is a nice touch too.....



Same for me but an A1. 

Made a huge mistake ordering direct though - paid extra for "air mail" and two weeks later CN-Post tracking status is still just "received." Could have gotten it for 3/4ths the cost, and week ago, from Goinggear, not to mention actually having some decent customer service. 

Hope it's a good reliable light because the China-mailing hassles are going make this borderline disposable for me otherwise.... live and learn.


----------



## zs&tas

Is that from armytek.com then ? Not good, I tend to almost always use hkequipment.net with no hassle quickish shipping and very good cs so far.


----------



## reppans

zs&tas said:


> Is that from armytek.com then ?.



Yes... my bad . Will stick with GG when I can - usually 2 to 3 business days, and their service is excellent. GG was out of stock when I pulled the trigger, but I should have waited. Now I'm going to really wait .


----------



## Orangie

^^GG are a class act.
Just got the Armytek Tiara warm for knife sharpening. Works great.
Cheers


----------



## pieman7

Just bought a *XML LED 1W Torch Lamp Fishing Camping bright white light Flashlight New DX
It's budget friendly, with modding potential.
Can't wait to take it apart!

*


----------



## 1011Tristar

About two weeks ago I purchased a Streamlight ProTac HL. I have a number of lights, but haven't purchased something in a few years, and was looking for something in the 500+ lumen arena, as my office is in a part of town that's questionable. Since I often work late, I like to be able to sweep the parking lot prior to walking to my vehicle. The last Streamlight I purchased is a Stinger (one of the originals), and the build quality of the HL is equal to that of the Stinger. I'm very impressed, to say the least! It's small enough that I can carry it in my front pants pocket. The only thing I don't like about the light is the crenulated bezel, but I was aware of that prior to purchasing it, and I decided that I'd live with it.


----------



## zs&tas

1011Tristar said:


> The only think I don't like about the light is the crenulated bezel, but I was aware of that prior to purchasing it, and I decided that I'd live with it.


Might be handy if there is something there........ u never know !


----------



## John7Boy

I just bought the Olight M2X-UT Javelot is a Fantastic Ultra thrower 850metres plus at reasonable price, even out reaches my Thrunite TN32, which is over three times the weight, size, & battery capacity, not bad for a humble little 2015 Olight. I had been expecting some surprises in 2015 but this one surpassed all my expectations in all UT categories.



Fenix TK70 XML-T6 4xD NiMH, Olight SR95S SBT-70(#1 my top thrower & power still!), Thrunite TN32 3x 18650 (#3), Olight M2X-UT Javelot XML-L2 1x18650 (now #2), Nitecore EA8 Caveman 8xAA NiMH, Thrunite Neutron 2A v2 1x14500 (my top EDC thrower & power), Olight S15 1x14500, Keygos XML-T6 KE5 1x18650, Ultrafire XML-L2 C8 1x18650, Nitecore XML-L2 HC-90 1x18650 (my top headlight),2x XTAR VP2, Maha MH-C808M my top 2 chargers.


----------



## HaileStorm

After a few months of thinking, I bought a Fenix E05ss. I basically needed an edc light that runs on a single cell primary so this aaa light fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## John7Boy

My absolutely last light pruchase for my own use was a headlight the Nitecore HC90. I'm very impressed with closeup personal map reading red, green or blue LEDs, and the slide switch function on the main XM-L2 emitter with last click turbo for blindingly white light, don't get too close to anyone with this one, or flash yourself unwittingly when taking it off. The light swivels up and down depending on complexity of terrain you are traversing. Very Versatile. But I might have one more regular Flashlight about to burn a deeper hole in my bank balance. Flashaholicism is certainly addictive with only suppression being the $$$$sss!:twothumbs

*Olight SR95-UT SBT-70, Fenix TK-70, Thrunite TN32, Olight M2X-UT (both F&E versions), Nitecore EA8, Ultrafire C8, Thrunite Neutron 2a v2, Nitecore HC90, Olight S15, XTAR VP2 x2, Maha MH-C808M*


----------



## Keeper Oath

I looked around for a new Thrunite TN30 but could not find one, so I bought the one that was listed on eBay. I communicated with the seller a number of times. It's only a couple months old. The light looks as new and comes with three 18650 3400 mha Eagtac batteries. I should receive it this Saturday.

This is my first venture into a light of this class and I'm excited to receiving it. While it's a very high power flood, I don't expect to use it on it highest setting that often. This is a light I plan on carrying on week-end camping trips and hunting trips.

Yep, at my age I'm finally going big high tech. Plus being a retired engineer, I simply fell in love with its serial number. Yep, I'm an old Nerd.


----------



## BigBluefish

Oops. Just picked up an Onion Ring with warm-white LEDs, with a Surefire A2 attached to it. 
But, something's gotta go to fund this....


----------



## Swamplite

After watching a lot of Utube reviews and looking at a friend's Nitecore P12 I knew I had to have one.Ordered from Amazon and not disappointed.Most of my friends are not into flashlights and are amazed at the amount of throw of such a small light.


----------



## dagored

Just received a McGizmo Sapphire GS. EXCELLENT.


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Nautilus MkII Ultralight (Pre-ordered). 
One can never have too many titanium lights.


----------



## japudjuha

Managed to pick up a $500 Olight SR-95SUT (price here in AU$) for $130 delivered.
I got lucky on an ebay auction that no one else bid on :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

japudjuha said:


> Managed to pick up a $500 Olight SR-95SUT (price here in AU$) for $130 delivered.
> I got lucky on an ebay auction that no one else bid on :twothumbs


Nice add for the collection :thumbsup:
I had the SR95-UT and was amazed every time I turned it on.


----------



## chuckhov

*_Olight SR-95SUT*

So you are getting the same throw as the 'coming' M3x UT (250,000 cd), but in a different tint, with the 'dome-on' SBT-70.

My question: - Hows the tint?

Thanks!
-Chuck_


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> _My question: - Hows the tint?_



If you like cool white, the SBT-70 has the best tint ever. Literally. I have a Nitecore TM36vn, which uses the same LED, and I love the beam. Not only is the tint a perfect, pure white, it also has a super clean beam, with no artifacts. Starting with a round die from the beginning makes the difference, I guess. A square die needs an OP reflector to avoid imperfections...but the SBT-70 works great with a smooth reflector.







The doesn't really show the imperfections of the K40vn (de-domed 6500K XM-L2). The hotspot is pretty darn nice, but the corona is somewhat uneven, and obviously the tint is yellowish in comparison. Whereas the TM36vn corona is minimal, and just about perfectly even and round.

To give you an idea of how intense these lights are...this pic was taken in broad daylight (indoors, but with PLENTY of ambient light, and on a white wall. I'm still seeing spots, just from incidental glances at the hotspots. They are two of my absolute favorite throwers (SR52vn is the third, but the tint on that is not nearly as good). The K40vn is my best de-dome tint of all...but it isn't nearly as nice as the factory SBT-70.


----------



## timsatx

My last purchase is the one I just made. I received it yesterday. It is the Thrunite TN12, along with a couple of the Panasonic 18650's and the Nitecore i2 charger. I wanted to step up from the two 47's I have, the Mini ML and the Quark Pro QPL. I was dying yesterday waiting for the batteries to charge. It took about 4.5 hours, then time to play. I took it out lastnight and was impressed with the light output. Inside of 50 yards it really lights things up. Now I want to work on getting a thrower.


----------



## Amelia

I just finished ordering a TN32. I want (definitely don't need) a super thrower for fun and "wow" factor. No other reason - it looks like a neat light and I just wanted it.

I've got this flashaholic disease bad!


----------



## ven

Boss bought me a convoy m1,have the m2 in 4c flavour and a great well made light,so goes without saying it would be rude not to have its brother..........cooler tint this time though

Then ec32vn,now xp-l but cool and not de-domed?????? Well several reasons,i like to have some flood as i need it :laughing: Dont get me wrong,wow throwers are impressive,but serve little use to me in general so dont get much use........Most areas i am in need are not vast expanses of open valleys.......lot more drab :laughing: 
A more "normal" throw/spill is perfect,love the xp-l and prefer cool over warm . Loving the pd35 a lot,so the ec32............well other than a lower mode and xp-l,its pretty similar in many ways. I like acebeam as a brand,so simple as that............other than doubling up on the same light(no problem with that either,but as doc said in another thread,i will go for a different light. )

I go throw various stages,lumens,throw,flood,multi leds and cell fed,small down to 10180,all the way back to single 18650 lights which are more "go to" with having enough output for 99% of my uses.


----------



## markr6

Zebralight SC5w because it is going to be awesome!!


----------



## marinemaster

+1 [emoji2]


----------



## jon_slider

Olight i3s for a gift. I wanted the smooth threads, the hat friendly clip, and a practical first mode for a nonflasholic. The sequence is 20-85-0.5 with an XP-G2. I am very impressed with the i3s, very light weight, 22 grams with battery, great beam focus, very useful range of modes.


----------



## thedoc007

Copper Maratac AAA with diffuser. Doubt I'll keep it...but I couldn't resist trying out my first copper light. The fact that it is supposedly a limited run, and only available for a given time, made the decision for me.


----------



## ven

thedoc007 said:


> Copper Maratac AAA with diffuser. Doubt I'll keep it...but I couldn't resist trying out my first copper light. The fact that it is supposedly a limited run, and only available for a given time, made the decision for me.




Weighed this one myself,make a great key chain edc..........all be it a posh one Dont know how it would stand against the usual assault of keys though!!

Congrats,look forward to impressions as i value them a lot


----------



## jon_slider

thedoc007 said:


> I couldn't resist trying out my first copper light.



Congratulations! Thanks for spending your money for research 
My body chemistry produces a strong odor when I handle copper, so I tend to avoid it.

Although I dislike the smell on my hands after handling copper, I recently learned Copper kills bacteria, as does Brass, though more slowly, due to the lower copper content. 

If you get a chance to test the odor qualities of your Copper Maratac, I would be curious to know whether the smell bothers you. Ive started a thread on the question of antibacterial properties, stop by and share.. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-do-you-mind-the-smell&p=4639148#post4639148


----------



## geokite

Zebralight SC62w. Didn't need to really get a 10th ZL, Ambien tapped into my subconscious....

Steve


----------



## BossAholic

I'm a new member and I just received my first modded light, a Thrunite tn36vn MKR in neutral white. I just started learning more about modded lights and I figured a high powered flooder would be a fun first light. The output is amazing.


----------



## chuckhov

Welcome Boss!

How do you find the tint on your new vn?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## ven

Nice start Boss,congrats on an awesome light


----------



## BossAholic

Thanks guys. The NW tint looks fantastic on the tn36. I have a stock Nitecore Tm06 and I much prefer the NW tint over the CW tm06. Overall I think neural is more pleasant, and some of my other lights in my basic collection are also neutral, TN12, TN11s, Catapult V5. I'm already trying to resist buying another Vinh light! I've really enjoyed this site and I think I've caught the flashlight bug!!


----------



## ven

BossAholic said:


> Thanks guys. The NW tint looks fantastic on the tn36. I have a stock Nitecore Tm06 and I much prefer the NW tint over the CW tm06. Overall I think neural is more pleasant, and some of my other lights in my basic collection are also neutral, TN12, TN11s, Catapult V5. I'm already trying to resist buying another Vinh light! I've really enjoyed this site and I think I've caught the flashlight bug!!




Think you you need to send the tm06 in for a vn conversion to a neutral led.....and of course a nice current bump from iirc 3100lm ish(standard) to around 4700lm...... Not that I would want to put anything in your head or spend your hard earned


----------



## BossAholic

ven said:


> Think you you need to send the tm06 in for a vn conversion to a neutral led.....and of course a nice current bump from iirc 3100lm ish(standard) to around 4700lm...... Not that I would want to put anything in your head or spend your hard earned



You wouldn't be the first to give me that idea. This forum may be bad for my wallet!


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> Weighed this one myself,make a great key chain edc..........all be it a posh one Dont know how it would stand against the usual assault of keys though!!
> 
> Congrats,look forward to impressions as i value them a lot



Roger that...one way or the other, you will see my opinion of it.


----------



## HaileStorm

Funnily enough, I just bought an Olight S10 (the original version w/ gitd button) even though it's an old model. Not sure if i was ripped off but I got it for $21 which seemed pretty cheap... In any case, I'm really happy with it ☺


----------



## run4jc

Seems I post to this thread too often (at least for me.) Just pre-ordered a Zebralight SC5w - why? Because I have a renewed fondness for Zebralights. Also ordered and just received a Surefire Titan-A (125 lumen version). Why? Why not?


----------



## UnderPar

Nitecore Tubes. Will give one each to my wife and 2 children.


----------



## jonwkng

Noctigon Meteor M43 in Stone White with Nichia emitters.Got to love 12x of HCRI Nichia goodness!

Meanwhile, I've gotten on board the group-buy for Bravo.Lima.Foxtrot's Titanium host project. (If you know or don't know what that is, don't ask and don't say.)
Can't beat fixing up a nice triple in a sweet Ti host and installing the trits yourself. Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## chuckhov

Did you mean: Noctigon Meteor M43?

If so, I'm jealous

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## LeBossu

I have had a C2 Centurion w/ M60WF then M61 for years, but just decided to go Malkoff all the way with an M361N in an MD2.
This might not be a trendy new light, but I wanted something dependable with lower modes than my C2. So, I tried a Thrunite Ti3 to see if a moonlight mode would really answer one of my needs, and as it did, I took the plunge.
Just have to wait now.


----------



## markr6

jonwkng said:


> Noctigon Meteor M43 in Stone White with Nichia emitters.Got to love 12x of HCRI Nichia goodness!
> 
> Meanwhile, I've gotten on board the group-buy for Bravo.Lima.Foxtrot's Titanium host project. (If you know or don't know what that is, don't ask and don't say.)
> Can't beat fixing up a nice triple in a sweet Ti host and installing the trits yourself. Definitely looking forward to this.



Holy crap what is that thing!!??!! LOL never heard of this! Crazy UI, output, size, Nichia. Everyone needs to stop posting pure awesomeness like this!! Killing me $$$$$


----------



## chuckhov

That 12x Nichia seems to be right up your alley, Mark! - You just Know that you Have to Have it! - Better get one Quick!

Funny...

-Chuck


----------



## andrew2

Got a Lumintop ED20,not bad anyhow.


----------



## jon_slider

Maratac Rev3 Copper! Had to be Oligodynamic, and loving it. Smells clean actually  
impressions here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?400559


----------



## Lou Minescence

Zebralight SC62 cool white.
Why ? Because of my SC62 neutral and SC600 cool white lights. Another Zebra in the herd. I like ultra low and high lumen levels. I also discovered the newer Zebralights have an adjustable brightness low / slow beacon. It is great to use the low beacon to find the light during the night. 
What ever the last low setting used was is what the low beacon mode will flash at for intensity. If you want a brighter flash, use low 1 as your last used setting. Then turn on slow beacon mode. If you want a dimmer flash, use low 2 as last mode used. The slow beacon will be as bright as your programmed L2 setting.
Neat feature that has probably been discussed in the thousands of Zebralight posts. I just never saw it mentioned.


----------



## darthsnape

Hi all, first post. Just bought my first expensive light. You probably all have one here. [emoji16]







Aeon MKII


----------



## radiopej

thedoc007 said:


> Copper Maratac AAA with diffuser. Doubt I'll keep it...but I couldn't resist trying out my first copper light. The fact that it is supposedly a limited run, and only available for a given time, made the decision for me.


What don't you like about it?


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> What don't you like about it?



I didn't say there was anything I don't like about it...I just said I probably wouldn't keep it. The post you quoted was written several days before I received the light.

Regardless of whether or not I like them, most AAA lights don't stay with me for long. I primarily use lights at work, and carry two 1x18650 lights, plus a MBI HF on my keychain. My big lights get used for night hiking. Either situation makes an AAA light redundant. I just bought it because I wanted to see what the copper craze is all about (I'm thinking about buying a big copper light eventually, but didn't want to sink that much money until I had at least experimented with a smaller light). I have a feeling you can guess which thread my copper Maratac will appear in next, assuming I don't keep it.


----------



## markr6

I couldn't do copper and fingers that smelled like dirty pennies


----------



## bdogps

Last torch was two of them actually. Ebay guy messed up my order and ended up with a TK32 and Wizard. I would have keep buying more, but work dried up, and funds got tight. [emoji53]


----------



## kj2

ZL SC32w. Want a new small edc light with real low mode(s) for at night.


----------



## radiopej

Pretty sure I can. Pity you're not holding on to it though.


----------



## wjv

Fenix TK51

Because:
- I like the spot & flood in one light with individual selectability
- Long run times
- Found it on sale for $110
- Not a common light, but the few reviews I found were all VERY good


----------



## jonwkng

wjv said:


> Fenix TK51
> 
> Because:
> - I like the spot & flood in one light with individual selectability
> - Long run times
> - Found it on sale for $110
> - Not a common light, but the few reviews I found were all VERY good



Congratulations, Bill! That's a great price for a really versatile light. :thumbsup:
I have a Vinh modded version and it is one of my favourites.
It is like the Goldilocks light - not too big compared to say a TK75, not too small that there isn't a decent reflector throw from it.
And you can dial in the amount of output you need from either the flood or throw emitters.


----------



## NCF8710

A Nitecore EC20. This is my first Nitecore light and I am impressed with its performance and construction. I love the voltage test function and it comes in handy since I do not use protected cells in this light. It is surprisingly bright at max output. I don't care for the function switch setup as it can and did turn on in my pocket. It was set to high and for a moment I thought the cell was going critical!


----------



## bigfoot

SureFire Titan AAA... will be replacing the Maratac AAA currently on keychain EDC duty.


----------



## Andy the Aussie

A little 1xAA Zebralite for me. But like most I need another light like a hole in the head.


----------



## darthsnape

Aeon. Just look at the size of that bad boy.


----------



## jonwkng

TK75vn77. :devil:

Why not?


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> TK75vn77. :devil:
> 
> Why not?




Congrats Jon,i knew one of the buyers would have been you!!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Congrats Jon,i knew one of the buyers would have been you!!



Oops... Did I make it so obvious? 
Honestly, though... Vinh and I were pretty surprised at the demand for this.
I'm glad that there are a few others who can share the joy of turning night into day with this beast.
Oh, did Vinh mention to you that there is a 6x variant too? (With a less shocking price tag) :devil:


----------



## jon_slider

Prometheus Beta Copper. My first N219 and wow! I just wrote to Vinh to ask if he can convert my Maratac Copper to N219.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401441-First-Impressions-Prometheus-Beta


----------



## lytumup

Just purchased the CL20 from Fenix. Needed something that would light up a small area for when the power goes out. This light will work for that purpose, although the price is a bit high. I guess you get what you pay for. I really was trying to hold out for the CL25R, hopefully they release that soon!!


----------



## Cesarn

Nite​core EC11.
Compact, powerful, beautiful, what else ?


----------



## scubasteve12

Thrunite TN 12 (2014) version

I have several Chinese cheap toy lights, (smiling shark), sipik sK(68) and such claiming up some claiming up to 1600 Lumens. Wanted to get a light that was actually tested to be legit 1000 plus or minus lumens. Wow. Smooth threads, tight comfy fit for the 18650's, Firefly mode is awesome for moving about a sleeping infant in the tent. Love this thing, got a couple of protected panasonic 18650's to power it and I just might become a flashlight nerd afterall... 

If you ask my wife, I (needed) it for its increased run time at lower lumen output for spelunking this summer, and our camping trips.


----------



## Orangie

My fist Surefire, E1D Defender.
Very nice
Cheers


----------



## StorminMatt

My last light purchased was a Fenix PD40. I've always liked 26650s and 26650 lights. But my other two 26650 lights (MMU-X and MMU-X3) just don't get too much use because of the awful cool white tints. With the MT-G2, you KNOW that you are getting a good tint and a nice floody beam. Plus you have runtime and eegonomics you just can't get from an 18650 light. And with a 20% off coupon from Fenix, how could I say no?


----------



## poiihy

Last LED purchase was a pack of two Philips LED light bulbs.


----------



## marinemaster

StorminMatt said:


> My last light purchased was a Fenix PD40. I've always liked 26650s and 26650 lights. But my other two 26650 lights (MMU-X and MMU-X3) just don't get too much use because of the awful cool white tints. With the MT-G2, you KNOW that you are getting a good tint and a nice floody beam. Plus you have runtime and eegonomics you just can't get from an 18650 light. And with a 20% off coupon from Fenix, how could I say no?



Runtime and ergonomics that cannot get from 18650 what ??? you got to be kidding.


----------



## Mmassey338

marinemaster said:


> Runtime and ergonomics that cannot get from 18650 what ??? you got to be kidding.


It's true. No 18650 light requires you to wear MC Hammer pants to carry it in your pocket, but that's the ONLY way you can pocket carry a 26650. 
Notice he didn't say the ergonomics was better with 26650, just said you couldn't get the same ones with 18650. 
And runtime is better with 26650.


----------



## marinemaster

There is absolutely nothing wrong with 18650 runtime. It gives plenty of time, hours, days. 18650 is a solid, proven battery format.


----------



## markr6

Mmassey338 said:


> It's true. No 18650 light requires you to wear MC Hammer pants to carry it in your pocket, but that's the ONLY way you can pocket carry a 26650.
> Notice he didn't say the ergonomics was better with 26650, just said you couldn't get the same ones with 18650.
> And runtime is better with 26650.



This guy EDCs a TM26 daily...


----------



## MrJino

Qr beta copper
Alpha ready made
Some accessories for the 2 lights.


----------



## jon_slider

MrJino said:


> Qr beta copper



Congrats on your Oligodynamic light 
I LOVE the QR


----------



## MrJino

Nice!

How do you like it?

I'm hoping it's waiting in my mailbox tonight when I get home from work!

So bacteria make the patina on copper? So interesting...


----------



## jon_slider

MrJino said:


> How do you like it?... bacteria... patina...



I LOVE the N219, its my first.. Im blown away by how the colors PoP! now shopping for another N219, possibly an L3 L08

the Patina on Copper Kills bacteria. Armpit odor is caused by bacteria. The smell on hands from touching copper is a reaction with oils in the skin, forming several types of compounds called aldehydes and ketones...

more about the Beta and more about antimicrobial properties

and a Fantasy light, Beta head on Maratac:


----------



## MrJino

Thank you for such an awesome post!


----------



## charlescuatan

I purchased a Maratac™ AAA "Copper" Flashlight few days ago from Massdrop  Hopefully customs won't hold and ask for money to release it


----------



## StorminMatt

marinemaster said:


> Runtime and ergonomics that cannot get from 18650 what ??? you got to be kidding.



Runtime IS better with a 26650 than an 18650. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that a 5200mAH battery is going to run longer than a 3400mAH battery. In the case of the PD40, I get 1000 lumens with no stepdown for 1:35 with a Keeppower 5200. An 18650 can't do 1000 lumens WITH a stepdown for that long. As far as ergonomics, keep in mind that ergonomics has NOTHING to do with pocketability. I'm talking about the way the lighg feels in the hand. And smaller is not necessarily better here. I find that the diameter of a C cell/26650 is the sweet spot for me (think 2C Mag here). But even when it comes to pocketability, the PD40 is quite a bit better than, say, the MMU-X/MMU-X3. You certainly don't need Hammer pants, although you might not want to be wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## jonwkng

Jeff Hanko Timascus 67. :devil:

Why?
When Mr Hanko invites you to buy a light, one does not have to think why.
There are currently only Three 67 lights - each unique.
One is Mr Hanko's personal light, the other is JG's.


----------



## aginthelaw

eagletac p200lc2...love their quality, styling and i miss my d25lc2 twisty. i wanted something with a little more punch but close in size. this is slightly larger than the 18650 it carries and fills the hole left behind by the d25lc2


----------



## UnderPar

I just got the Zebralight H600w MkII L2. This is my first headlamp. Really waited for for this model to be on stock with the local supplier and bingo! Wanted to purchase other brands before but ZL is still the best for me.


----------



## chuckhov

I just ordered a Fenix BC30 Bike Light.

Reason: It gives me an excuse to actually "Need" to use a light, instead of just shining them on the walls and around the back yard.

Oh! - And because I'm too Fat and Need the exercise

Thanks,

-Chuck


----------



## Eagles1181

I bought a Fenix PD 35 earlier to replace my Streamlight Strion LED. Loved the Streamlight, but the Fenix is smaller, lighter and much brighter. 

Eagle


----------



## ven

Well i ordered a convoy m1(page or 2 back) worked for a couple of days then dead=not happy. Banggood were great,had to do a vid of it not working.............anyway sent and asked from original order the mat new version wanted. I got a *****fire type covered ano(you know that cheap type paint). The lens..........well check this joke of QC out




Now in Convoys benefit i hope its a possible fake(sounds odd to say but i feel let down and unusual of convoy) ,i have had many convoys and been of a good/medium quality. The 1st was good quality ano/build but broke,2nd shocking QC and await refund to which i will not buy another convoy from banggood again. I am sure they are fake/copies,if they are not well its a brand i will avoid for good!!!

Not happy!!!!


----------



## ven

Liking the cooler side of neutral and liking the pd35 a lot,vinh made me a quad xpl,2 leds in 5000k and 2 in 6500k(no 5700k in stock) and wow,love the tint,amazing flood in a great light.





My fav single 18650 fed light right now,love it.

Await a thrunite TiS,stainless xpg2 AAA for work keys. Had enough of ano wear on heavy used lights ,or with lights that live with keys..........


----------



## AndyF

HDS hyper red for telescope use.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## MrJino

I like stuff...


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Well i ordered a convoy m1(page or 2 back) worked for a couple of days then dead=not happy. Banggood were great,had to do a vid of it not working.............anyway sent and asked from original order the mat new version wanted. I got a *****fire type covered ano(you know that cheap type paint). The lens..........well check this joke of QC out
> 
> Now in Convoys benefit i hope its a possible fake(sounds odd to say but i feel let down and unusual of convoy) ,i have had many convoys and been of a good/medium quality. The 1st was good quality ano/build but broke,2nd shocking QC and await refund to which i will not buy another convoy from banggood again. I am sure they are fake/copies,if they are not well its a brand i will avoid for good!!!
> 
> Not happy!!!!



ven, is that a crack going thru the lens? I can't really see what you're showing there. I ordered a $75 modded version recently; awesome light!! But the lens was also cracked during shipping (the vendor is reputable and would not have shipped it that way). He even sent me two replacement lenses after that.

My anodizing is a little too shiny for my tastes, but not as bad as some. But I sure wish it was more matte like Fenix and most others.



MrJino said:


> I like stuff...



Me too...you can't beat stuff


----------



## ven

Mark-the reflector did not meet up even showing white plastic




The ano was typical ****fire rubbish too,utter crap to be blunt and never again that brand from BG.............NEVER.


----------



## ForrestChump

Malkoff - MD2 - M61 - Hi/Low

Bombproof, excellent beam, great F&F, minimalist UI & design, great runtimes. Made in USA. Excellent price.

Can't take it out of my pocket.


----------



## Ergolator

Blackhawk! L-2A2 because it uses two AA cells (Eneloops) and I had been looking for a quality AA light for a while. When I saw it on sale for 9.99 I had to jump on it. Great quality and adequate brightness.


----------



## rizky_p

My last one bought Nitecore EC11 nice little light loves it. I wish Nitecore sell seperare body for AA and 18650 version since all seems to use the same head.


----------



## slim4511

HDS Rotary 219b, 170. Think I'm good for a bit.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

slim4511 said:


> HDS Rotary 219b, 170. Think I'm good for a bit.



I haven't bought many lights since I picked up the same!!!


----------



## ReManG

Manker Nichia AAA and a DQG Tiny III 18650, been very happy with both for the past few days...


----------



## Larbo

Yesterday received a EagTac D25a Ti 2015 version with the 219 emitter, AA clickies are cool.


----------



## CelticCross74

Fenix TAC PD35. Why? Cause XP-L+PD35=awesome


----------



## uofaengr

ZL SC62w. Why wouldn't you?


----------



## david57strat

uofaengr said:


> ZL SC62w. Why wouldn't you?



Amen to that, brother. I must get my hands on an SC62W, this year :|


----------



## phosphor

My last light, purchased several months ago, is a Fenix UC35. It's my first 18650, and I'm not disappointed. A long-time Fenix fan, of the 10-12 I have owned I've had exceedingly good luck with each, and IMO they offer good value for the dollar spent. I knew the USB charging function would add some extra length to the light, and while it may not be as short as some of the other 18650's out there, the light is VERY well made and functions flawlessly. The only issue is...why did I wait so long to add an 18650 to the collection?


----------



## david57strat

I picked up a Nitecore MH50 headlamp, because:

I'm a big fan of Nitecore products (I own 11 of their lights)
I only had one other headlamp - a Fenix HP25 -which I like, but don't love. 
it was on sale, at an irresistible price 
I wanted a 18650-based light 





This seems to be a very solid little light, and is substantially lighter than my HP25 (with all those ridiculous AA batteries. I'm not a fan of multiple AA battery lights, compared to single 18650 lights. They just don't perform nearly as well -but the HP25 was also on sale, and I had to get my feet wet with my first headlamp lol.


----------



## jonwkng

Pink Cerakoted HDS High CRI Rotary. For the missus.


----------



## richbuff

Noctigon Meteor M43Vn XP-L pdtc. Because it has a very appealing size/power ratio. 

The German flashlight forum has a thread of 495 beamshots, and the beamshot for this item revealed an uncommon quality of a combination of good throw and stupendous power, in a package that is as size-reduced as can be. 

Definitely an exciting item to behold.


----------



## thomas_sti_red

SC62w
Wizard v2 warm
Should be arriving today. 

Because I don't have an 18650 headlamp / pocket light yet.


----------



## BLUE LED

Eagletac T25C2 XP-L HI for the next CPF meet


----------



## joelbnyc

MrJino said:


> Qr beta copper
> Alpha ready made
> Some accessories for the 2 lights.



How do you like it?

I have a beta qrv2 Electroless Nickel in my mailbox for when I get back from this trip, looking forward to it. Just hope it doesn't feel too long on a keychain for a 1xAAA.

Not sure why he went with a slightly higher output configuration for the copper, but I realized for my typical use of a keychain light, the 60 lumen high on the EN should be fine.

Also got a Fenix E05ss for my wife past week.


----------



## RWT1405

Malkoff MDC 1 CR123, for a friend that got a new job.


----------



## jonwkng

Jeff Hanko Zr 67.
It is not everyday that one gets invited (again) to own a one of a kind masterpiece. Let alone Jeff's personal light.
My utmost gratitude to Jeff. :bow:


----------



## Tixx

HDS XP-L 4000k Rotary

One of the most utilitarian lights available and built very well. Good neutral tint too.


----------



## Parrot Quack

Currently on order, a Nitecore HC90 headlamp for night-walking. Should arrive this coming Tuesday afternoon.

Prior to the above, a Nitecore EC4 and a Nitecore TM16. Why? It was time to upgrade the around the house, everyday flashlights.


----------



## GearHunter

HDS 200lm 4400k nichia 219b clicky ( head only). Why? Because it's the only one other then mine I've ever seen for sale.


----------



## darkshot

Nitecore SRT7 because my hunting buddies talked me out of the first two.


----------



## markcorndog

Klarus xt11 820 , just love the dual button's on the tail cap with instant access to strobe or high beam


----------



## sarge1967

I just ordered 2. A Nitecore SRT3. I got this for the battery options and the secondary red/blue LED. The unlimited variable brightness will be sweet also. 
My other light is a Nitecore MH20. This is my first rechargeable light. Impressed with the size and power of this light. My TN12 has developed a switch issue so I was in need of another 18650 light anyway.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Fenix CL20 yesterday and heard it has arrived just now (can't wait to get home and try it). I'm going camping next week with my daughter and although I have multiple lights I could use a good lantern. Didn't have much time to do a thorough selection, as I usually do, but thought of Fenix because they haven't disappointed me yet. The other lanterns I saw weren't that appealing.


----------



## Marfenix

I ordered an Olight S30R series II with the 3600mAh battery. I'm very pleased with the S series. I love the UI.


----------



## LeafSamurai

Ordered the Nitecore MH20 from GB yesterday as there was a coupon discount for it. Will be waiting impatiently now


----------



## WarRaven

LeafSamurai said:


> Ordered the Nitecore MH20 from GB yesterday as there was a coupon discount for it. Will be waiting impatiently now


This I grabbed because of that said coupon, waiting too. ☺


Marfenix said:


> I ordered an Olight S30R series II with the 3600mAh battery. I'm very pleased with the S series. I love the UI.


I so wanted the S30RII, couldn't swing price sadly right now.
Who knows, things change.
Grats to both of you on your orders as well. 👍☺


----------



## levi333

Fenix CL25R Lantern.
Power was out last week for about 4 hours, realized I have all of these handhelds/headlamps but no lantern.
I'm really liking it so far, will use it for camping here soon.


----------



## HighCaliber

Just received my TK75 2015. It's my first BIG light and can't wait till darkness falls upon the PNW.


----------



## recDNA

Sc62w. I like the size, output, PID, and low battery warning. I would prefer full programmable ui but you can't have everything I guess. I would like H3 on short click and H1 on long hold. I don't need M or L.


----------



## Search

Original Surefire M4. Pulled the trigger a few minutes ago. I have neglected this old hobby of mine for a few years. Seeing the M3LT-B at Gander Mountain the other day made me miss spending all of my money on lights. Go figure

Edit* And apparently a KX9T too


----------



## BigBluefish

An Inova T1, off the marketplace. 3 level. Hi 210 lumens for 4 hours; 20 lumens for something like 40 hours, and strobe. Thought it would make a good glovebox light for the car. I've had a couple of older US made T1s with which I was impressed, but haven't been sure about the Inova/NiteEyes China made ones, and haven't yet tried one. But I've been generally happy with my JetBeam, Klarus, EagleTac and Fenix lights over the years, so I expect this will be solid as well.


----------



## L.N.

WarRaven said:


> This I grabbed because of that said coupon, waiting too. [emoji5]
> 
> I so wanted the S30RII, couldn't swing price sadly right now.
> Who knows, things change.
> Grats to both of you on your orders as well. [emoji106][emoji5]



Glad I could help with the coupon! I bought the same light and thought more people would be interested in the discount.

I'm very happy with the MH20 and can see only one drawback. You can go directly to low by half pressing the switch more then 1 second. By half pressing the switch again, you can switch between modes. But you can't turn it off again. Only loosening the tailcap helps. This takes only a second, but still.


----------



## BLUE LED

A few new toys


----------



## Marfenix

WarRaven said:


> This I grabbed because of that said coupon, waiting too. ☺
> 
> I so wanted the S30RII, couldn't swing price sadly right now.
> Who knows, things change.
> Grats to both of you on your orders as well. 👍☺



Thanks WarRaven! You know what? The S30RII with the 3600 mAh battery has a pricetag of $121,00 here in The Netherlands. I'm sure you can get a better deal!


----------



## WarRaven

Marfenix said:


> Thanks WarRaven! You know what? The S30RII with the 3600 mAh battery has a pricetag of $121,00 here in The Netherlands. I'm sure you can get a better deal!


Ironic, I just scored the S30RII on sale, it's on way.
With that said, thanks for mental or telepathic suggestion to keep looking. 
+1 ☺


----------



## BriteGeek

MH20 and EC4, because it was time to change out a few flashlights for something smaller, newer... ones that still worked, but now have new homes (friends homes) where they may get used more!


----------



## joelbnyc

BriteGeek said:


> MH20 and EC4, because it was time to change out a few flashlights for something smaller, newer... ones that still worked, but now have new homes (friends homes) where they may get used more!



I just got the Nitecore MH20 as well. Very small, bright too.

Next I want a compact 3x18650 Eagletac or Niwalker light but the wife won't be happy about the expenditure...


----------



## xzel87

joelbnyc said:


> I just got the Nitecore MH20 as well. Very small, bright too.
> 
> Next I want a compact 3x18650 Eagletac or Niwalker light but the wife won't be happy about the expenditure...



Have to allow some cool down time in between purchases...usually works...buy some batteries or other accessories if you can't help it.

Anyway, not exactly a stock LED light, but I purchased a 6P complete with 219b drop in and it's in the mail....can't wait!


----------



## uofaengr

Custom S3 EDC from Mountain Electronics. I wanted a mega output triple Nichia light that's pocketable, and I think I'm about to get one. [emoji1]


----------



## think2x

Nitecore EC11 because I had a few 18340's sitting unused and it had been a few months since I had bought a light.


----------



## Timothybil

I just got my TM16 last week and love it. One of these nights I am going to take it out to my measuring range and test the throw.

Waiting for my EA11. Got a great discount and got the light and a Nitecore IMR 14500 for lots less than what the light alone normally sells for. This might replace my Microstream as my EDC. We'll see.


----------



## Launch Mini

Tri V3.
Why, my V2 was lonely ?
My grail was a SWGG Tri V, then Dave came out with the V3.


----------



## ezacarias

New here, I purchased a new Fenix CL25R lantern. Can't wait to bring it for a weeks camping.
Consolidating my camping equipment to use 18650 batteries, I have naphtha / AA / D-sized coleman lanterns, it's getting tiresome to bring all those different fuels.

Also have a Nichia Noctigon M43 on the way, planning to use it mostly on night video/photo.


----------



## Dreamer

Just got my Sunwayman C22C, purchased it cause its kinda unique with 2 led, cool white and warm white. Plus a strong magnetic base. Quite happy with it.


----------



## MJPIA

My last one is a Olight S15 Baton.
I got it because I had $17 in credit on ebay that was a day away from expiring and I saw the listing for this light, did some googling of it and decided to get it.
I love the light and the way it cycles through modes and I wanted to use this as a EDC but I didn't notice the button is on the side of the light.
Side buttons and jean pockets don't mix very well.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

HDS 250 rotary. 
I was curious about the popularity of the HDS, but I was sure I was not going to like it. I was wrong. It works great and now it's the light I use most of all. Now I want the 18650 tube, but it's very expensive(200.00). I wanted to have more runtime but I think that maybe I'll just get extra batteries instead.


----------



## kj2

Rafael Jimenez said:


> HDS 250 rotary.
> I was curious about the popularity of the HDS, but I was sure I was not going to like it. I was wrong. It works great and now it's the light I use most of all. Now I want the 18650 tube, but it's very expensive(200.00). I wanted to have more runtime but I think that maybe I'll just get extra batteries instead.



Thinking too about getting the 18650 tube, for my rotary. But for little bit more I could get a Nichia rotary. 
That extra runtime is great, but since it takes 16340s, I'll be fine.


----------



## kj2

HDS EDC Rotary. Always wondered why so many stick with HDS lights, while there is so much out there. Now that I've now, I understand. It does almost everything, where I need a light for.


----------



## jonwkng

Oveready Acrylic 18350 hosts - Blueberry Swirl & Fluorescent Green with Malkoff M61NLLLL drop-ins for each.


----------



## Rob Babcock

The last/latest complete light I've purchased as an Elzetta Charlie which I bought because Amazon was selling 'em for $133! The exact same light set up like I got this one is usually $190 from Elzetta. The last/latest LED item I've bought was a _Malkoff E1/Scout M300 1CR123 Head_ which I ordered an hour or so ago.:naughty: I bought it because I love the size and form factor of my Surefire E1b but am disenchanted with the greenish tint and relatively low output. Getting that awesome Malkoff beam out of my handle little E1b sounds like nothing but *WIN!*:twothumbs


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> Oveready Acrylic 18350 hosts - Blueberry Swirl & Fluorescent Green with Malkoff M61NLLLL drop-ins for each.



Did you purchase the LLLL's from Oveready? If so guess I missed out on them.


----------



## jonwkng

KDM said:


> Did you purchase the LLLL's from Oveready? If so guess I missed out on them.



Yup. Most stuff on Oveready Insiders tends to get snapped up in minutes.  

I love my HCRI2 LLL, so I'm definitely looking forward to ~30 Lumens of 4000K goodness. 
Don't fret though, this isn't and won't be the only batch of LLLLs.


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> Yup. Most stuff on Oveready Insiders tends to get snapped up in minutes.
> 
> I love my HCRI2 LLL, so I'm definitely looking forward to ~30 Lumens of 4000K goodness.
> Don't fret though, this isn't and won't be the only batch of LLLLs.



I've been wanting to get my hands on one for a long time, it's been quite a while since they were offered. Nice score!


----------



## jamie.91

ANOTHER foursevens mini. Received it today actually, it's my fourth one! I like cr123a lights and this is the best one I've found yet!
Also I've just found out there's a brass option available so I know what my next LED light will be too [emoji12]


----------



## more_vampires

Last light purchased? Noctigon M43vn XP-G2 x 12. Why? Awesomeness.

Last light STUFF purchased? CTvn triple XPL dedome 4000k, CTvn triple XPL 6000k dome on. Why? Awesomeness.


----------



## hyperloop

Hi, just got me an ArmyTek Prime A1 warm (non pro), it's a great light, I got it for the Firefly Modes very useful for checking on my 2 year old's diapers etc at night in his room, the light is tough too, although watching my 2 year old beat the living crap out of it nearly gave me a heart attack.


----------



## jonwkng

Tri-V3.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Tri-V3.



WOW


----------



## Tejasandre

Recently got copper peak eiger ultra x, overready eiger, qr beta 2, & ELECTRO POLISHED STAINLESS MARATAC. 

Following the herd & trying to catch up.


----------



## fnsooner

I just ordered an Acebeam K60. Sand color. :ironic:


My TK70 was stolen from my truck about six months ago. This should make a sufficient replacement. The wait begins.


----------



## reppans

SWM V11R w/AA extender, because it was on clearance sale and I wanted to try a proper magnetic ring light. Very nice implementation, I like it, but it falls in the toy category, as opposed to tool.


----------



## markr6

*Zebralight SC5w OP*, because it's going to be a perfect AA torch!!


----------



## Parrot Quack

markr6 said:


> *Zebralight SC5w OP*, because it's going to be a perfect AA torch!!



Funny thing about EDC lights. For some odd reason, the light of choice becomes very personal.


----------



## radioactive_man

Olight M3XS-UT Javelot because the best throwers in my collection up until now have been a Fenix TK41 and a LiteExpress LXSP 102 and mo' power is mo' betta.


----------



## markr6

Parrot Quack said:


> Funny thing about EDC lights. For some odd reason, the light of choice is very personal.



Yeah, but the SC5w OP will definitely be to bulky (wide) for EDC. I will probably keep it in my car or in the kitchen for stuff around the house.


----------



## Parrot Quack

markr6 said:


> Yeah, but the SC5w OP will definitely be to bulky (wide) for EDC.



At 3.2" long, the SC5w is too bulky?







My EDC of choice (JETBeam RRT-0SE) is 3.875" and is far from bulky. Your choice looks to have a feature rich interface and expectedly, your front pants pocket should easily adapt in seconds to it's diminutive size.


----------



## uofaengr

Parrot Quack said:


> At 3.2" long, the SC5w is too bulky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EDC of choice is 3.875" and is far from too bulky. Your choice looks to have a feature filled interface and expectedly, your front pants pocket should adapt in seconds to it's size.


Tis a matter of girth rather than length.


----------



## markr6

uofaengr said:


> Tis a matter of girth rather than length.



Haha there it is! It's like saying 49lbs isn't heavy for a fit person to lift. Well, make that 14' of plastic weighing 49lbs and it will put the hurt on you (me vs. my kayak last weekend!) My back is hurting pretty good from lifting that awkward weight the wrong way.

That SC5 is a little fatty. Put that in the common Dockers dress pants I wear on a daily basis? Forget it. Looks bad, feels bad, wears out the fabric. I could probably get away with an L11C or something sleek. Even in jeans it's annoying. Unless I flash back to 1992 and wear the baggy jeans like a little kid.


----------



## Parrot Quack

uofaengr said:


> Tis a matter of girth rather than length.



Thank-you. I was applying personal experience with a 1" or 25mm girth. The SC5w is a sweet looking EDC light.

What about a pen light?

A bit longer but half the girth?

Maybe a ThruNite Ti3?


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen

markr6 said:


> Yeah, but the SC5w OP will definitely be to bulky (wide) for EDC. I will probably keep it in my car or in the kitchen for stuff around the house.



How could 81.3mm X 25.4mm be too bulky?!

I plan to carry a Nitecore MH20 in the front pocket on a daily basis. 105mm X 31.8mm... and I'm looking into carrying something even bulkier for more throw....... am I crazy or are you the one?  

Pocket carry, that is.

Edit: Ninja'd me 4x lol.


----------



## markr6

OnlyownEnergizer250lumen said:


> am I crazy or are you the one?



It must be me. I see people saying they EDC a Fenix PD35. WHAT??? That thing is massive - sticks 2" out of your pocket


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> It must be me. I see people saying they EDC a Fenix PD35. WHAT??? That thing is massive - sticks 2" out of your pocket



Simple solution mark..........clown pants


----------



## uofaengr

As with firearms, if it's not comfortable then you're not going to carry it. Everyone has different body shapes and different styles of clothes and clothes fit differently on some people. A SC62w is as large as I can comfortably go girth wise. For pocket carry I prefer a slim L11C or Prometheus Beta. I don't use clips either. I used to EDC a Surefire Lumamax clipped in the cell phone pocket and that quickly became too cumbersome and I don't think it's even as big as my TN12. Different strokes. 

If my occupation was something that required heavy light usage then I'd just wear a holster on the belt with a bigger light.


----------



## markr6

uofaengr said:


> As with firearms, if it's not comfortable then you're not going to carry it. Everyone has different body shapes and different styles of clothes and clothes fit differently on some people. A SC62w is as large as I can comfortably go girth wise. For pocket carry I prefer a slim L11C or Prometheus Beta. I don't use clips either. I used to EDC a Surefire Lumamax clipped in the cell phone pocket and that quickly became too cumbersome and I don't think it's even as big as my TN12. Different strokes.
> 
> If my occupation was something that required heavy light usage then I'd just wear a holster on the belt with a bigger light.



Exactly. I carried a handgun for about 4 days and realized it was a huge PITA. Then I realized I would probably need it, oh, NEVER in my lifetime! Knock on wood


----------



## Parrot Quack

ven said:


> Simple solution mark..........clown pants



Great idea but no front pockets.


----------



## ven

:laughing: 

Could carry my collection in those!


----------



## Jash

Bought a PD35 2014 edition about two months ago, mostly out of curiosity (and a really good price). It certainly is bright, but a little pointless because it's just so floody. 960 lumens and only 10k cd seems like a waste. I prefer my first gen PD32 over it for EDC, but the PD35 will make a good camping/hiking light.


----------



## Raysbeam

I just got the Olight S30R Baton II, Fenix PD35TAC and Olight M2X-UT Javelot XP-L HI. Needed a new EDC and something with throw.


----------



## beanwp

Based on selfbuilt's excellent reviews and helpful posts on this forum, I bought a Zebralight H52, Neutral White, for EDC and nightstand use.


----------



## sidecross

I bought a Nitecore MH20 to replace my Eagletac D25LC2 as an upgrade for a small useful light.


----------



## Parrot Quack

sidecross said:


> I bought a Nitecore MH20 to replace my Eagletac D25LC2 as an upgrade for a small useful light.




The MH20 has excellent beam shots posted. How do you like the beam of the MH20? The MH20 looks to be an excellent EDC light.


----------



## Rob Babcock

My latest is a Malkoff head for my SureFire E1b. So far I'm very impressed with it!


----------



## jonwkng

2015 Limited Edition Elzetta Alpha. That Electric Yellow Cerakote looks great!


----------



## sidecross

Parrot Quack said:


> The MH20 has excellent beam shots posted. How do you like the beam of the MH20? The MH20 looks to be an excellent EDC light.



The MH20 is an excellent upgrade for me; I am pleased with the choice to replace it. The Eagletac D25LC2 will be handed down.


----------



## ven

Congrats Jon,certainly does look great!

Last to come through the mail was a k60vn shaved dome, several reasons, i like the control ring and had not owned an xhp70 light!. Wanted a decent output/thrower with usable flood and it does not disappoint. A fantastic beam which i prefer over the multi led lights being a lot cleaner.......




Also a couple of cooyoo quantums in brushed ti and ss flavours for car keys/keys. Do like my smaller lights for edc uses for obvious reasons(size/weight advantages) but with decent output too. The final selling point for me was the usb addition for user friendly re-charging.


----------



## Illum

Thorfire KL02, need a lantern that drains single CR123As. Resistor driven, runs 40mA single mode. Use it to shower, couldn't be happier


----------



## chubster

The Micro Photon light, its actually my first light purchase as I needed something really compact and light that doesn't weight my pants down. I've been really happy with how portable it is but not with its usability or power, so back on here I came.


----------



## hyperloop

chubster said:


> The Micro Photon light, its actually my first light purchase as I needed something really compact and light that doesn't weight my pants down. I've been really happy with how portable it is but not with its usability or power, so back on here I came.



Check out the nitecore tube, it's now my keychain light. Not very bright but enough to see


----------



## chubster

hyperloop said:


> Check out the nitecore tube, it's now my keychain light. Not very bright but enough to see



Just what I was looking for, the Vinh modded version looks really good. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## ScottFree

Bought a ArmyTek Prime C1 Pro on friday and arrived on Saturday. God bless Royal Mail Special Delivery. Lovely little light and bloody well constructed. Perfect size too. 

Confession time. I've been away from flashlights for a while, too long in fact but after seeing my small collection dwindle due to loss and other members of the family "borrowing" the damn lights I've been left with a Fenix E15 and a TK15. Since this besmirchment cannot stand I've decided to open the wallet and get back in starting with the C1 Pro. So far ArmyTek is impressing the hell out of me with their lights with either the Viking Pro V3 or the Dobermann catching my eye for my next purchase. 

BTW Can anyone recommend a good charger?.


----------



## bigburly912

I recently purchased a half dozen sk68 for some of my guys at work and an Olight sr mini intimidator for myself from a forum member. I edc the sipik sk68 and kt has impressed the heck out of the guys I work with so they have asked me where to get them. Easier just to order them some ranging from .71 to 2.10. Great gifts. I walk with my wife when it gets dusky and I figure the olight will be a great trail light


----------



## Federal LG

Just bought a Surefire E2LAA-A.

Because I really really like Surefire bombproof lights.


----------



## MtnDon

ScottFree said:


> BTW Can anyone recommend a good charger?.



I like my Xtar XP4 very much


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just PayPal'd a new (hard to find) DQG Tiny III 18650 in Neutral. I like the idea of having such a short (about 90mm length) 18650 light to try to EDC. It's shorter than my current 1x16340 light. I just HOPE that it really is available and not sold out; and then this seller has to refund me. We'll see...


----------



## Lantern32

Malkoff MDC because it's what I rely on


----------



## BigBluefish

Couple of oddballs off the Marketplace: A Quark Mini 2 x AA, thought it would make a good around the house beater light, and ...going back a few years, a JetBeam Jet II Mark 3, modded with an XP-G I think and with a steel bezel ring. Just a different light to play around with, and thought I might send it off to someone to stick a nice Hi CRI XP-G2 or XM-L or something in it.


----------



## Jiri

My latest LED flashlight purchase was Fenix LD11, cause I haven´t had 1xAA flashlight so far, and I wanted to see the 300 lumen output on my own eyes. I somehow also like the tailcap switching for different modes as presented with older Fenix models, rather than second side switch. Than I purchased my third Fenix PD22 Ultimate Edition, because it is in my own opinion the best EDC for me right now, and I wanted to have spares  And month ago I bought new Nitecore EC11, because I really like the design and output.


----------



## more_vampires

chubster said:


> Just what I was looking for, the Vinh modded version looks really good. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


Vinh discontinued the TubeVN. The stock model is still pretty good.


----------



## Lord Flashlight

Spontaneous purchase of a *LED Lenser P6.2*. Was on the shelf and I wanted it. Instantly regretted the decision after I'd bought it, but then night fell and I tried it and started to really like it. Obviously the shape of the light is the same as a mini-mag, but with the LED lenser focus system. Nothing fancy 200 lumens and momentary action, but it feels really good in the hand, better then the chunkier Lensers I already own. It's my current around the home light of choice at the moment.


----------



## LightWalker

I just purchased a Klarus ST2C because it seems to be a good light with good runtimes and was on sale for less than $40.


----------



## phosphor

LightWalker said:


> I just purchased a Klarus ST2C because it seems to be a good light with good runtimes and was on sale for less than $40.


..I have you to blame for ordering one as well...I saw your post in the "deals" forum. 

OH, well..what's another $38. 

Actually...it looks like a very good light at a very good price. Thank you.


----------



## monanza

Last arrival was the Acebeam K60vn clean shaven from Vinh. Next incoming is the Elzetta Alpha LE in blinding yellow (my first Elzetta no less). On order is an HDS 200 HCRI in safety orange; I figure if its puny 200 lumens doesn't do the trick, then the safety orange should burn someone's retinas right off!  Just kidding about the puny part (the rest not so much). 

So what should I do next time I visit this thread and I have a new light? Do I get to post again? :thinking: :devil:

Not that I need a reason to buy a flashlight, but here are a couple:
The Acebeam for its extreme output and rotary control ring; its also my first XHP70 not to mention that Vinh has extended its reach by shaving the dome
The Elzetta for its vaunted indestructibility; and it's also a limited edition
The HDS because I am tired of hearing others extol its virtues without seeing the beam for myself; and did I mention the hazardous orange?


----------



## LightWalker

phosphor said:


> ..I have you to blame for ordering one as well...I saw your post in the "deals" forum.
> 
> OH, well..what's another $38.
> 
> Actually...it looks like a very good light at a very good price. Thank you.



You're welcome, I wasn't planning on buying another light at this time but I couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## markr6

Just purchased an *Eagletac MX30L4XC Nichia 219* kit version. It was just too hard to resist. I wasn't really happy with my Noctigon M43 even though it was a pretty amazing light. I know the specs of the MX30L4XC are not as impressive, but I'm seeing that as a good thing - hoping for it to run a bit cooler being driven less aggressively. And I'm starting to like Eagletac more lately with all the new stuff and NW options. Hopefully I receive it soon!


----------



## more_vampires

Mark, what did you not like about the M43? That's a hard core rocking light, IMHO. What does the MX30L4XC bring to the table that the M43 does not?

Just curious, sir.


----------



## ven

Loving the choice Mark,cant speak for Mark obviously but for me the m43 is too small although its a solid looking light. I can see it not feeling right in my hands,if it was 2" longer(yeh i know it goes against the compact beast) i would have got one.

I kind of like medium to large lights,end of the day,if i am carrying an m43 or a tk75 its taking up my hand,just the tk75 i know would be more natural to hold. Thats me though and i am  :laughing: :thumbsup:

Not bought an ET for ages,the mx30 blah blah blah(stupid codes) i really am tempted with...........

Cant wait for your pics and feedback


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> Mark, what did you not like about the M43? That's a hard core rocking light, IMHO. What does the MX30L4XC bring to the table that the M43 does not?
> 
> Just curious, sir.



ven covered some of my concerns. It's hard to knock the M43, but I couldn't keep it because:

I agree with the size; I felt it was awkward to hold and an inch too short
Got way too hot, too fast. I could have dealt with a less output and less heat (not sure what specs this would be exactly)
I didn't like the delay when going thru the UI. The fade up/down (1sec) was a nice touch, but I prefer it to switch immediately.

I'm hoping the Eagletac will buy me a few more minutes before getting crazy hot. Of course that's not guaranteed, but we'll find out. Personally, I just like the Eagletac look and the new UI looks great too.


----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


> Got way too hot, too fast. I could have dealt with a less output and less heat (not sure what specs this would be exactly)


We all like to fly different ways, but you don't HAVE to run it at turbo, you know. 

Let us know when you find what you like, maybe the rest of us will like it as well?


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> We all like to fly different ways, but you don't HAVE to run it at turbo, you know.
> 
> Let us know when you find what you like, maybe the rest of us will like it as well?



Yes, but then you're just left with an ordinary "medium" mode which many other much smaller lights can do. Didn't make sense for me.


----------



## bykfixer

Latest was a tan Sure Fire G2x Pro. 
Certainly not the last (thanks to CPF).

Why? Well that's a long story. But starting on low is what sold me on that particular model.


----------



## more_vampires

markr6 said:


> Yes, but then you're just left with an ordinary "medium" mode which many other much smaller lights can do. Didn't make sense for me.


M43 is programmable. Set it up as you like! User group 3, fully programmable.


----------



## markr6

more_vampires said:


> M43 is programmable. Set it up as you like! User group 3, fully programmable.



I know, I did that, but still just a medium mode which was fine. But not anything real special. So I ended up in High a lot and it just wasn't something I liked enough to keep.


----------



## MtnDon

Nitecore MH20. Because I wanted something small and I wanted a 1 x 18650 battery with good capacity. I got a 3400 Nitecore with the package. Because it is small I find the side switch better over an end cap. That is my preference;may not suit everyone. (I orient the clip to line up with the switch to make it more dark friendly.) 

I like the fact that I can select the moonlight whenever I want, before turning the light on. And I like their levels spacing. I wanted a light that would allow me to top up or charge the battery w/o having to remove the end cap or front end. I have many devices that use USB mini plugs so I have cords in a few places in the house, at the cabin and in the vehicles and RV. The MH20 with the USB port seemed a natural. No need to carry a special magnetic end cord or a charger base. 

I also like the fact that the MH20 uses a standard 18650. Some of the other lights need a special 18650 cell to use the built in charger. Some of those others can run on a standard 18650 but they can not charge the standard 18650. That is not easy to determine from reading the specs.


----------



## jonwkng

1. Black Shadow Terminator T70. Couldn't resist the clearance price. 

2. MBI Cu HF-R UTT. The latest in tribal bling. Get yours before they're gone!


----------



## uofaengr

M2Xvn because why wouldn't you? Plus the one thing I was lacking was a thrower.


----------



## wuyeah

Today I just purchased Sunwayman C22C. I wouldn't say this light is 1000 lumens as they claim since it only last for 3min. It is a 500 lumens light but that is ok. Currently I don't have any light that is in 500 lumens range. I like the duo walking light feature with strong magnet tail. My current collection Surefire LX2 is my only thrower. I was hoping this light can throw more. While being brighter.


----------



## uofaengr

Just purchased a Thrunite Archer 2A V2 NW because I had about $30 free Amazon dollars left over and I need a 2xAA light.


----------



## Lantern32

I actually made my last LED from a block of aluminum, CNC machine, and anodizing bath! Made everything on the computer... Running a de-domed XML3 LED, and my own custom driver. I use 1 high discharge 18650, and have fully potted the head (filled everything with epoxy). I also have incorporated the mc-clicky tail switch. I love it!


----------



## Prepped

I just purchased an Olight S1 Baton for it's extreme small size, and weight. I'm in the Marine Corps infantry, so ounces matter to me. The CR123 battery provides great runtimes and having 500 lumens in a small light is fantastic.


----------



## zs&tas

Always fancied a eagletac but never had a reason untill a cheap d25lc2 turned up. Hope its as good as people say................


----------



## Short_Circuit

I'll go ahead and post here even though I talked about it in the other thread I created. I've had my Sunwayman P25C now for four days and still love it though I don't think the "Turbo" on it really reaches 1000 lm. I've only tried it outdoors at night for short periods and it was very satisfactory though not astounding in any way. My only other light that is rated at 1000 lm is a Stanley "Fat Max" large spot light I keep in my truck. First time I turned that thing on outdoors at night I was astounded at how bright it was and how far it throws. It would be great for police searches or search and rescue operations. 

But the Sunwayman is a very small light by comparison so I didn't expect that kind of illumination even if it did reach 1000 lm. At only about 141mm long and with the belt clip the P25C can be an EDC or meet a variety of uses. This is my first two button flash and I do like the way that works, a tail clicky button (forward on/off) and the side button slightly recessed to change modes with. A quick tap takes you from Turbo to low, then medium, High and back to Turbo. Long push gets you from whatever setting you're in to Strobe, another long push takes it to SOS mode and another to aviation signal and at any time on quick click takes you back to whatever standard setting you were in before ie turbo, high etc. and the light is IPX-8 waterproof which is nice. 

I put the light in Turbo mode and set on a dresser to see how long it took to switch itself down to high and got 3 min. 40 seconds. Book says 3 min so I guess that is within reasonable range, it was cool in the room and when it switched down I picked it up to see how hot the head was. It was very warm but not burn you fingers warm or hot. Pointed up at the white ceiling as it was in "candle" mode on turbo and high also I noticed the spot has a very defined circumference almost like a focusing light and while a very neutral to cool white middle and spot the outer ring of the light has a very slight purpleish tinge to it. This is not noticeable at all when outdoors or in general use around the house. On the table top pointed at that ceiling from about five feet away the circumference of the light beam is about four feet if that tells you anything and as I said it's a fairly well defined beam so it's a compromise between flood and throw, evidently this light tries to do a little of both and strike a happy medium. 

Why did I purchase this particular light? I wanted to get a good quality name brand light that runs on a single 18650 rechargeable battery that had all the circuit protection etc and would also run on lithium CR123's for back up and I wanted a small powerful light for general use. It was well worth the $44 I spent and oh yes, the belt clip IS reverseable. It's a well built quality light I think with a fair price.


----------



## pote

The Nitecore MH 20. I bought it for its compact size, build qualities, Nitecore reliability, and ultimately its power for such a small size...the good reviews didn't hurt either. So far I really love it with it great modes and dual switch. A really simple and effective UI. I coupled it with a great Panasonic 18650G 3500 which is proving to be a rock solid battery. So far so good.


----------



## Taz80

Picked up a Eagletac D25C Ti just to see what all the fuss with titanium is about. Now I know, I'll be shopping for more Ti lights.
I also got a Armytek Tiara C1 warm because I didn't have any Armytek lights yet. So far I like it.


----------



## Short_Circuit

pote said:


> The Nitecore MH 20. I bought it for its compact size, build qualities, Nitecore reliability, and ultimately its power for such a small size...the good reviews didn't hurt either. So far I really love it with it great modes and dual switch. A really simple and effective UI. I coupled it with a great Panasonic 18650G 3500 which is proving to be a rock solid battery. So far so good.




My own Nitecore MH20 purchased from Ebay arrived in the mail today. Just purchased on tuesday this week but the seller was in N. Carolina and I'm in Georgia and since he shipped the same day it arrived early. In part I bought it because of reviews I read on this site and for the same basic reasons you state, small size, quality, reliability and power. The dual action side clicky is just all you could hope for, well it's all I could hope for anyway. What could be simpler? I won't go into the details as those have been covered by other posters and reviews but this light is amazing. 

The entire head of my Sunwayman (25mm od) fits inside the front bezel on my MH20, (head is 32mm od) so even though they both put out 1000 lm on Turbo the larger head of the Nitecore gives a larger flood and at the same time the spot somehow is brighter and it reaches further. Not exceedingly so but enough to tell. I am still amazed at the brightness of today's small wonders. A former fan of the 3D cell Maglight I am now addicted to these small powerehouses especially in a quality housing such as the Nitecore MH20. If you want to smack someone upside the head, carry a billy stick. If you want light, carry a Nitecore! 

Another detail I noticed this evening when trying out the MH20 side by side with my Sunwayman P25C, within a minute the head of the SWM is getting very warm to the touch while the larger head of the NC still feels cool after being on the same amount of time. Actually a little longer as I had been playing it around a minute or so before bringing in the SWM. Oh yeah, almost forgot I love the fact that every time you put a battery in the MH20 the switch light blinks a code that tells you the charge status (in volts) of the battery. ie four quick blinks, pause, 2 blinks means you have 4.2 volts. That and the on board charger (micro usb) and Nitecore gives you one ea. (2) spare O rings, spare usb port cover, lanyard, charge cord and belt holster makes this one exceptional light. 

I'm no less happy with the SWM than I was before even though it would be really nice to have the same dual action side clicky the NC has. They are both great lights but my new stable favorite is the Nitecore MH20. Right now I'm running Ultrafire batteries in all my lights but the MH20 which has a Nitecore 2600mah in it. I also have on order the Nitecore D2 charger and two panasonic 18650s (3400mah).


----------



## WarRaven

Nice post had me right up until,... Ultrafire, Wtph??
Well, at least you know just the name ends in fire, right now.
(More to follow eventually)
+1 on the lights though ☺


----------



## My3kidsfather

It's been a few years since I was a regular here; back when200 lumen was a lot. I just picked up an Eagtac D25C Ti for a re-beginning and it's a great work light so far. Some of you may not be aware of the gains made in the recent past in brightness of the current crop of LEDs. Not long ago we were wnondering if we were going to break the 100 lumen for 1 watt barrier- looks like that is smashed. 

bill.


----------



## Ishango

Ordered the ZebraLight SC32. I love my Zebralights (including my SC52, SC52w and SC600 MkII) and wanted the same light in a smaller package


----------



## saypat

last one I received was the Olight S1. The last one I have on order is the Olight S15R. I bought them because I have an addiction.


----------



## Short_Circuit

WarRaven said:


> Nice post had me right up until,... Ultrafire, Wtph??
> Well, at least you know just the name ends in fire, right now.
> (More to follow eventually)
> +1 on the lights though ☺



Yeah, when I ordered them I didn't know Ultrafire was bad. Actually they came with one of the lights I ordered, a pair actually and I ordered two more because they were cheap. All part of the learning process. I got a Nitecore with my new MH20 and I have two panny 18650's on order. The Ultrafires will be put in storage and used only as backups until I can afford to have enough pannys on hand for my good lights. Also I just got my new Nitecore D2 charger in the mail today and four Energizer CR123's that will serve as back up batts for my Sunwayman I keep in the console of my truck. Don't want rechargeables stored in my glove box exposed to that much heat.


----------



## UnderPar

Its been years since I last purchased a 1xCR123A powered light. The last was I think 2013 when i got the NC MT1C. When Olight released the S1 this year, I decided to pull the trigger again on the CR123A powered light. Plus it can also run on RCR 123A. This is a winner for Olight. Great light!


----------



## pvsampson

Latest acquisition...Olight M3XS UT. 

Why? Because it is an Olight M3XS UT!!


----------



## UnderPar

ET DX30LC2 with XP-L HI emitter. Why? Well, its my first light with such emitter....


----------



## recDNA

Nitecore tube. Wanted something lighter on my keyring.


----------



## magellan

Four Maratac CR123A copper lights because I like copper.


----------



## more_vampires

recDNA said:


> Nitecore tube. Wanted something lighter on my keyring.


Good choice. Once I got my NC Tube, it retired all of my other keychains. I also have a USB plugin light module (Soshine) on the keyring because it's tiny, light, flat, and very well might be useful.


----------



## wjv

Just ordered a Fenix E35UE for my daughter to use (12 year old) when she goes on a school field trip next month to Ape Caves. Long run time and since it uses burst mode for Turbo, there are no worries about her setting it to 900 lumen and letting it run for 1 hour straight killing the battery and overheating the driver.


09/25/2015

In the mailbox, waiting for me at home. . .

09/26/2015

Bright!

Nice beam

HUGE hotspot (The central hotspot is 4' across at 10' from a wall)

Good tint


Once my daughter is done with her field trip to the caves, it will become the new "house light"

UPDATE:

Ordered a PD32 Holster and a PD32 clip from FenixTactical. They arrived and they both fit the E35UE.


----------



## Glock 22

Surefire X400 Ultra for a weapon light.


----------



## bykfixer

A Malkoff MD2 with hi/lo ring.

Why?

Because I only have 1 right now.


----------



## jonwkng

Bought a few 'less typically sized' lights...
- TnC Ti Extreme Micro Turbo. Runs off 15266/15270s.
- TnC Ultra-Lux C Cell Acrylic (Blue Moon Swirl). Got to get some NiMH C cells soon.

And a custom purple Cerakoted HDS Rotary Forensic Blue.


----------



## holygeez03

UltraTac K18 & 10440 from Going Gear... because I wanted something brighter for my keyring (previously had iTP A3).


----------



## phantom23

Nitecore MH20. Because it seems to be a great light and I found a nice deal on it.


----------



## B0rt

ThruNite Archer 1C v2 ... and ... because I can? .... and it looked nice? ... and I did not have a ThruNite light before?
The truth is in there somewhere


----------



## Ladd

DQG Hobi for my keychain. It's tiny. Hardly know it's there. Great purchase!


----------



## geokite

A pair of ZL H502w to put on my hands while trail running at night. Just like knuckle lights, http://www.knucklelights.com/ , but more expensive...

Steve


----------



## more_vampires

Interesting, those knuckle lights. If they'd used a COB strip, I might not have been able to resist.


----------



## sdmf74

I just purchased a Fenix TK16 flashlight, this is my first high quality flashlight and needed something more reliable and with more Lumens.
My only other flashlight is a Nebo which is junk however I do like the fact it has focus, I was unaware most high end flashlight dont offer any kind of adjustment.
So a week or so after I bought a good light Fenix decides to release the FD40, I guess I will have to buy another so I can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## david57strat

I purchased a Zebralight SC62W (neutral), after having read countless glowing reviews on it. I had to see, first hand, what all the excitement was about. 

It should be arriving in today's mail .


----------



## WarRaven

david57strat said:


> I purchased a Zebralight SC62W (neutral), after having read countless glowing reviews on it. I had to see, first hand, what all the excitement was about.
> 
> It should be arriving in today's mail .


Right on, Grats on you!
I'm curious knowing you from your posts, 
Why'd you only order one?
+1
Have a great one.


----------



## jdboy

Not really an entire light but my last purchase was a Malkoff MDC 3 mode neutral head. Reason for the purchase was I wanted to try a Malkoff product. I was also looking for an upgrade from my Veleno Designs tower module that's currently in my E2D.


----------



## wjv

sdmf74;4745156I said:


> I was unaware most high end flashlight dont offer any kind of adjustment.



Has a lot to do with being water-proof

Not saying that you can't make a water-proof flashlight that's also adjustable, but to do so requires more engineering and manufacturing $$$$.


----------



## Parrot Quack

I purchased a Nitecore EC4S because it was there. 

My wife loves me but on that day, she hated me.


----------



## sdmf74

wjv said:


> Has a lot to do with being water-proof
> 
> Not saying that you can't make a water-proof flashlight that's also adjustable, but to do so requires more engineering and manufacturing $$$$.



Fenix FD40 - It appears Fenix has done so (Waterproof to IPX-8 rating) and not affected the cost, lets hope they didnt skimp on quality, it may have less freatures though but 26650 to 18650 adapter is nice . Releases on my birthday think I might get one.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

The last I bought was the Fenix E12 because I'm trying to collect several pocket/keychain flashlights. I only have about 4, but I'd like to get some more.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Olight S1 Baton, and can't wait for it to arrive... I love the small form of these sort of lights, and will be using this one interchangeably as my EDC along with a SF3 I love.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

Jaegerbomb said:


> Olight S1 Baton, and can't wait for it to arrive... I love the small form of these sort of lights, and will be using this one interchangeably as my EDC along with a SF3 I love.



What is an sf3?


----------



## cstone

Just bought a Streamlight 69269 rail light. After seeing how good it wasI ordered the Streamlight 88047 HL3 but have not received it yet.


----------



## daflip702

Lately I've been an Eagletac Junkie is summer....

Sportac p60 dropin XPL 2Mode
Sportac p60 dropin XPL-HI 2Mode
PN20A2 mkII w/ XPG2-S2 Neutral Emitter
CQVN XPL-HI Latest VN2 Driver


Latest Purchase:
*D25A Clicky XPG2-S2 Neutral* to replace a Sipik68 "neutral" clone.

Bam!!!! I found my best Work EDC(for now). 
Slim, Lightweight, and Beast output for its size running on Li-ions.
Clip is very tight/sturdy and it's screwed in place(no worries about comming off)
UI is very intuitive. Actually one of the better ones I've used.

My coworkers have AA and CR123 based lights. All Jelly from this bad boy. Output of CR123 with AA ability in a pinch.


----------



## jonwkng

Learningtobeprepared said:


> What is an sf3?



Spark SF3.


----------



## wjv

jonwkng said:


> Spark SF3.



I really like Spark's quality. I have the SG5 (CREE XM-L2 T6 in cool white). While technically a headlamp, it is removable from the band and can be used as a flashlight with an angled head.

It is one of the few lights I own that puts out PURE white light. Even holding it 4 inches from a white wall it is white across the entire beam. No yellow, blue, purple or green. It's super floody (14' across at 10' from the wall) And if I remove the reflector (takes 5 seconds) it becomes a mule. Or I can attach the general purpose reflector for a more traditional "throw" styled beam. 1 lumen on low and up to 280 lumens on turbo from a single "AA" cell. It is my EDC 90% of the time.


----------



## Learningtobeprepared

jonwkng said:


> Spark SF3.



Thanks. Nice light from pictures. I'll have to read more [emoji106]


----------



## jonwkng

PK Warrior 1 + 2. Chunky, grippy lights. PK design aesthetics - You either like it... Or not... 

Placed an order for my second Lux-RC FL33. Can't wait to try out that new 371D light engine.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Nitecore EA41 2015 version to replace my 2014 EA41 that oddly died on me.

Planning on picking up a Elzetta Charlie when I have a little more free spending money.


----------



## buds224

Been a while since I've been in the forum....any who....

Ran into these at the local 100yen store (at today's yen/dollar rate = $0.83)

I keep thinking back at the Sept 2011 Southwest Power Outage. During our temporary stay at an apartment complex, the darkness hit. I remember a neighbor, upstairs from us asking if I had any spare lights or candles for them. Their 2 daughters were very frightened as the sun went down that evening. I only had premium lights with me that I was not willing to part with. Since that night, I've always looked out for lights that I can part with and help others in such an event. That night still rings in my memories.

Back on topic.....these should be a perfect fit and only cost $0.83 each.


----------



## bmwsancho

Had a paypal voucher and purchased a Solarforce L2T. had to buy it due to expiration date of the voucher, the light should be here in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## NeonPenguin

Recently received my ThruNite TN4A in NW. This was my first neutral white light and I can honestly say I now understand what everyone has been saying about tint(I'm pretty new to this). I also learned that a true moonlight mode makes a huge difference. The TN4A on moonlight makes the .5 from my S10R seem blinding. I also like that when you step through the modes it goes from Med to Low instead of from Med to High. I'm really eyeing the K60vn next!! Too bad I just spent all my money on guns...


----------



## uofaengr

Just purchased the BLF A6 special edition in 3D tint. With those features for $25, I don't see a reason not to own this one.


----------



## CelticCross74

just ordered the limited edition Armytek Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI it will be my last light for at least a couple of months. Why the Armytek? It will be my first Armytek, it is roughly the size of a G25C2 and supposedly has 72000 CD(which I dont believe its at best 55000). Because the Armytek is premium everything it will be my first IP68 rated light, has 6 modes plus strobe, has the highest quality AR coating of any production light, driver is encased in an aluminum housing, has what looks to be the best anodizing I have yet seen and takes 4 different power sources.


----------



## markr6

*BLF A6* with 3D tint because it looks just looks like a great light. $25!!!! 3D has a very pleasant tint.
*
Nitecore MH20W*. I had the CW version and liked everything about it except I wished it was a NW. Now it is! I Really don't need it since I prefer the SC600w UI, but this will be a nice "rough use" light should I need that. Sometimes I feel my SC600 is too nice to beat up and actually use :shakehead

I'm addicted. Please help!


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> *BLF A6* with 3D tint because it looks just looks like a great light. $25!!!! 3D has a very pleasant tint.
> +1
> 
> What can u add to that, other than been pondering for a while.....tbh i dont really need another 18650 edc type light,but who does?? Liking all the "wants" of a flashaholic in a light,be it tint,driver,UI and form factor.....
> 
> Now i like my 5000k give take in work now, always use to have cooler and tbh it was fine mostly. Now i am more used to neutral or cool side of i am more fussy. An environment with many types of machinery and cables/wires throw is not high up on the list. More a general purpose to flood is better and as i have been using 18650 for a while now......well it all adds up somewhere :laughing: . Have spare cells, 2 chargers all in my tool box , so well prepared and thats not mentioning AA and AAA/D driven lights.........
> 
> So yes a cool light and guess i could add a load of waffle to your post mark


----------



## Skimo

BLF A6, because I wanted an 18650 light to be interchangeable with my vape. I've been looking for a while and at this price it was too good to pass up.


----------



## ven

@buds-Looks like you have the whole complex covered there!!!! Nothing like a bit of prep,even if you have to do it for others(thoughtful but shame they cant have the same mind set,more so with younger ones).

Look good value!


----------



## Prepped

Olight S1 Baton for it's compact form factor, lightweight, and good runtimes. I am in the military, and in my line of work every ounce I can save is crucial. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Power Driver

I just bought the new Fenix TK16 because I wanted something that was a decent thrower with a nice beam profile. The flashlight is nice however I was expecting it to be much brighter. I currently have the original PD35 (850 lumens) and the new TK16 doesn't seem any brighter and doesn't seem to have much more of a throw? I guess the original PD35 really is close to 1000 lumens!


----------



## ven

I think the pd35 is still a great light, hard to beat within reason.............Co-incidence but just had both mine out exploring about with my lad, one standard,the other a quad xp-l.......love them!


----------



## buds224

ven said:


> @buds-Looks like you have the whole complex covered there!!!! Nothing like a bit of prep,even if you have to do it for others(thoughtful but shame they cant have the same mind set,more so with younger ones).
> 
> Look good value!



Yeah, it was the thought of the little kids that had me thinking about having disposable spares for others. It sure got dark out there that night.....No light pollution in the area for hundreds of miles. Darkest night I could remember.


----------



## KeepingItLight

buds224 said:


> Yeah, it was the thought of the little kids that had me thinking about having disposable spares for others.



This is a great idea! Especially for your neighbors who may know that you are a flashaholic. When they are aware that you have more flashlights than you can possibly use at one time, and then hear you say, "No. I don't have anything I can lend you," you will sound like quite the curmudgeon. It's better to have some beaters and giveaways around.


----------



## buds224

KeepingItLight said:


> When they are aware that you have more flashlights than you can possible use at one time, and then hear you say, "No. I don't have anything I can lend you," you will sound like quite the curmudgeon.



Ha ha....that too. I was thinking from the heart, but that's a very valid point. That's how conflicts can happen. This makes me look helpful instead. :twothumbs


----------



## Jiri

Power Driver said:


> I just bought the new Fenix TK16 because I wanted something that was a decent thrower with a nice beam profile. The flashlight is nice however I was expecting it to be much brighter. I currently have the original PD35 (850 lumens) and the new TK16 doesn't seem any brighter and doesn't seem to have much more of a throw? I guess the original PD35 really is close to 1000 lumens!



I have Fenix PD35 (2014 version-960 lumen) and new Fenix TK16 and I have to say... TK16 is definitely a little bit brighter than PD35... I am sure. TK16 also have a little bit longer beam distance.


----------



## Jiri

Fenix TK22 on my rifle and TK16 for walking around in the late nights, and Olight S1 for EDC. Beautiful lights. Ooh god.. I am flashaholic too!!


----------



## gunspease

my last light was lens light single cell


----------



## Oztorchfreak

I bought a Supfire M6 light from Mountain Electronics.

It is a powerful soda can light similar to a Skyray King but with much more lumen output and level control.

The LED I chose was the 1C Cool White and it has no blue or green in it.

It is just a beautiful and powerful white beam.

The details of this light are as follows.




Mod Option 2 *V2*:
​STAR Firmware
7 Levels, Lower Low Than Stock & Much Brighter High
Can start on highest or lowest level from off via a long or short button press

Integrated Temperature Sensor Helps Prevent Overheating
Low Voltage Rampdown & Cutoff, Helps Protect Your Batteries

Better Usability and Much Higher Output vs. Stock
XM-L2 Emitters on Direct Thermal Path Noctigon MCPCBs
Improves Output & Efficiency
Your Choice of Tint:
1C is "cool white"
3C is "neutral white"
4C is "neutral-warm white"
5D3 is "warm white"


Copper Braided Tailcap Springs for Lower Current Resistance
4000+ lumens with high-performance cells (button top required!)



I also bought an Olight S1 500 lumen light that is powered by one CR123 or 16340 or RCR123.

It is now my favourite EDC light.


CHEERS


----------



## uofaengr

TK61vn because I'm in denial that I'm done buying lights this year.


----------



## Treeguy

Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA at Home Depot today. Stuffed two Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAs in it and it's the new car light.


----------



## jonwkng

uofaengr said:


> TK61vn because I'm in denial that I'm done buying lights this year.



Congratulations on that TK61Vn. On another note, there's still plenty of time until the end of the year... To buy new lights. 


Oh, and I've purchased a McGizmo Sapphire GS.  I love Titanium!


----------



## GearHunter

HDS 325 clickie because since I've admitted to myself ( and the world) that I prefer CW over netural or warm light there was no longer a reason NOT to!!!


----------



## Paul6ppca

MecArmy IllumineX 4 IN aL.SMALL,BRIGHT AND RECHARGABLE.


----------



## kj2

Surefire Peacekeeper and an Elzetta Bravo. The SF, well, because it's a Surefire and it runs on 18650. The Bravo, because my Alpha needs a bigger brother. And it was on sale


----------



## My3kidsfather

I ordered and received a new NiteCore SRT3. Nice light, just short enough to not be a bother at 4" long. This is my first "ring" adjuster and I like it. It has a bit more beam than my Eagtac D25C Ti and a bit more range. Great edc's.


----------



## nrodondi

Last light I bought was a nebo Larry C work light to replace an old craftsmen cheapie that wasn't putting out enough light. Only mildly disappointed. But it's only a nebo so I didn't expect greatness.


----------



## Slayer2003

Recently got a really good deal on an EagleTac D25C Ti 2014, and nabbed a "used" L10C Nichia off another forum for the cost of a meal at McD's. :twothumbs


----------



## Tixx

Slayer2003 said:


> Recently got a really good deal on an EagleTac D25C Ti 2014, and nabbed a "used" L10C Nichia off another forum for the cost of a meal at McD's. :twothumbs




Funny, mine were the EagleTac D25C Ti 2014 Nichia 219 and the L11C Nichia 219.


----------



## Slayer2003

Tixx said:


> Funny, mine were the EagleTac D25C Ti 2014 Nichia 219 and the L11C Nichia 219.



Aha! So close! My D25C is the CREE XM-L2 U2, though. Couldn't find a Nichia model in Ti.


----------



## Taz80

Picked up the G25C2 neutral with the flip up diffuser. Because I've been walking recently with rubber diffusers on my lights and they are a pain to take off when you want to see something in the distance. The screw on flip up diffuser work well and is easy to use.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

The newly released DQG Tiny 18650 4th edition in black with neutral white tint. I wanted to add the smallest single 18650 EDC to my collection. And to see if I can wean myself off the single 16340 platform for EDC...


----------



## sidecross

New lights with Cree XP-L HI LED, Cree XHP 50 LED, & Cree XP-L HI LED all made by Fenix and arriving soon. I wanted to see what the newer generation of lights could offer.


----------



## RIX TUX

JohnnyBravo said:


> The newly released DQG Tiny 18650 4th edition in black with neutral white tint. I wanted to add the smallest single 18650 EDC to my collection. And to see if I can wean myself off the single 16340 platform for EDC...


Wouldn't a zl be the smallest 18650 light?


----------



## JohnnyBravo

86-91mm in length for the DQG, while the ZL SC62w is 96.5mm. Plus the ZL is more than twice the price.


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of new AAA lights in Titanium & Damascus. From one of my favourite Custom makers. 
I'm sure this new run will be sold out pretty quickly.
Keep an eye on the Ti & Exotics sales thread!


----------



## mcorp

jonwkng said:


> A couple of new AAA lights in Titanium & Damascus. From one of my favourite Custom makers.
> I'm sure this new run will be sold out pretty quickly.
> Keep an eye on the Ti & Exotics sales thread!



Yes gorgeous AAA lights coming soon on the Custom Ti & Exotics Subforum...with limited quantities..... :devil:


----------



## MrJino

Ordered a toolvn a few days ago. Got it because, it's tiny and seems really bright.
I've never needed super long runtime on a keychain, so might as well go super bright!


----------



## jonwkng

Ordered myself an Oveready Custom Triple Copper Surefire E2e. :devil:
Congratulations to the others who've managed to get one!


----------



## Short_Circuit

My new J5 V2 Tactical Flashlight came today, yes I'm a zoomie fan. I have three of the little original J5's that run on 14500/AA and are rated for 300lm. So I wanted the "big" brother, I use quotes because it's not really that much bigger and looks exactly the same, the V2 runs on a 18650 and is rated for 750lm which I think it comes close to if not dead on. It's a little hard when comparing a zoomie to a standard flash light because the patterns of the flood is so different so it's a guessing game. 

At night outdoors this light in flood mode throws a fairly wide and quite bright neutral to cool circle of light that clearly and brightly lights up your path out to around 50 ft. In fully zoomed out spot mode it lit up my neighbors tool shed across the street at about 150 ft quite well. Didn't have any objects out further to use for targets but I'd say 150 ft give or take 20 ft is about the useful distance of the spot given there are some street lights out beyond. In total darkness It would probably do better. 

Any way I kind of consider these my "toys" and lights I use for various mundane tasks around the house and yard at night and saving my more sophisticated Nitecore, Sunwayman and Solarstorm lights for less physically demanding jobs. Don't want to be banging up my nice lights.


----------



## softsorter

The last light I purchased was a Solarforce L2 kit with drop in, because after seeing how bad my lights were when my mate came up with some quality lights


----------



## uofaengr

BLF A6 non-anodized because I love my anodized version so much and the price is right.


----------



## gwhiz

Convoy S2+ because I have not yet seen this brand and it gets positive reviews.


----------



## akhyar

gwhiz said:


> Convoy S2+ because I have not yet seen this brand and it gets positive reviews.



Teaser for you


----------



## Impossible lumens

Was the Nitecore ec4s about two hours ago. It was the price.


----------



## kj2

HDS Executive HiCRI 200. Color rendering should be great, and it's a personal Christmas gift.


----------



## zs&tas

I picked up a second hand mmu x3vn. The stock x3 is my fav light and I dont have any vinh lights, its my first taster.
Also wanted a 18650 infinate control ring light for ages I might convert to triple, found a sunwayman v25c cheap so thats on its way also again I dont have any sunwayman so im looking forward to it, I know theres alot of happy users out there ! 
Managed and eagletac d25lc2 xm l neutral. Lovely nice little clicky this feels quite refined and has a real clip attachment ring all in all a beautiful light.

Oh then there was the £1.50 light I was impressed with , it had a proper single led behind the plastic lens instead of the generic 9 5mm's and the clicky felt good with good rubber too.


----------



## HaileStorm

Recently purchased an S1 Baton to replace the mini ml-x i gave away. About the same size but much much brighter!


----------



## jonwkng

Pre-Ordered a couple of pretty Aeon MkIIIs. :devil:


----------



## elzetta56

ELzetta CHarlie with crenelated bezel, AVS HEAD AND HI/LO tail cap

*BADASS LIGHT*


----------



## TheShadowGuy

BLF A6 with 5A tint. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Paul6ppca

MEC Army
Needed a smaller and brighter keychain light! 130 lumens! Low level is great for walking to stairs and opening doors at night


----------



## bykfixer

More Streamlights

Because: lego


----------



## yowzer

Just got an Eagletac MX25LC, because I wanted a bright high CRI light. Then I discovered that my only matched set of 18650s won't work in it because they're the fat button top style, and I only had 4 CR123s, and ouch are store bought CR123s expensive. But it's bright and I have new 18650s in the mail. Now I'm looking at some of the _really_ bright lights out there. I've only bought a few lights in the last 2 or 3 years and haven't been paying much attention to the state of the art. All these new LEDs...


----------



## Fa Tre

Eagletac D25A - wanted small pocketable light, with some versatility, for an EDC light as i venture into flashlights.


----------



## Ishango

Eagletac D25AAA. I love single AAA lights and wanted to give this one a try as well. And ordered an Olight I3s as an upgrade for my I3 (which was an upgrade for my iTP A3).


----------



## jonwkng

A sweet brass light from OK. Enough said. 

OSTS Deft EDC-X.  Can't have too many throwers.


----------



## xyadam

The Olight S1 Baton. Why? Well maybe coz it is the best EDC light in the market?  
I love the TIR reflector (creates a large even beam), the carrying option (magnetic tailcap, reversible clip, tail stand), and it's just an added bonus that it outputs 500 lumens from a 2.4 inch size. 
And only for 26 USD including shipping? Frigging 10/10


----------



## Prepped

Nitecore EC11, because I don't have any other 18350 lights, and have heard good things!


----------



## Oztorchfreak

xyadam said:


> The Olight S1 Baton. Why? Well maybe coz it is the best EDC light in the market?
> I love the TIR reflector (creates a large even beam), the carrying option (magnetic tailcap, reversible clip, tail stand), and it's just an added bonus that it outputs 500 lumens from a 2.4 inch size.
> And only for 26 USD including shipping? Frigging 10/10






I love the Olight S1.

My issue is with finding the button at night.

I even line up the clip near the button but I still find it annoying.

I have gone back to my Zebralight SC52 L2 as my pocket EDC.

The Zebralight buttons being recessed where my finger falls into that big shallow dish are so easy to find.

I have the Zebralight SC62 as well but it is just a tad too big for my pockets.


CHEERS


----------



## KDM

Pre ordered Quark Smart QSL, first light purchase in a while. Why? Programmable and the tracking feature might come in handy...


----------



## djdawg

I recently bought an Elzetta Bravo , because I wanted to try them out ........never heard of elzetta much before .
Been doing alot of reading on them , seem like good lights for dependability


----------



## kj2

djdawg said:


> I recently bought an Elzetta Bravo , because I wanted to try them out ........never heard of elzetta much before .
> Been doing alot of reading on them , seem like good lights for dependability



Have one since a few weeks. Grab it almost daily when I need a light.


----------



## sidecross

My last two lights have been a Fenix PD40 and a Fenix TK35UE both with Cree MT-G2. Both were bought for the Cree MT-G2 LED.


----------



## Dimethyl

Olight S2 Baton. Very compact for an 18650 light, and you can press & hold from off to go directly to moon mode.


----------



## rpm00

I just ordered an Olight S1 in the group buy.


----------



## markr6

*Nitecore EC4SW* because I really wanted the MT-G2 in this light. I like my EC4S, but the tint is just a bit too cool for me.


----------



## ven

Having a quiet one recently with lights , however i decided on an L2T in stainless flavour for a new host. It will look after my CQvn in work, not abused but occasional drop..........like today:fail: Luckily all was well inside the P1D...........


----------



## KDM

2- Navi smart. Why? Don't know, don't even know what it is yet but just happened to be on the page when it popped up.


----------



## ven

:laughing: like your style!!


----------



## KDM

I have little money and even less sense.


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> I have little money and even less sense.




+1 :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

MBI Thing Beta Package.
It is Titanium, it emits light. And there's 3 in the package. That's all I'm allowed to say. 






Photo courtesy of The Guy With No Name
*Note - Guy's disembodied hand is not included in the package*


----------



## KDM

+1 jonwkng


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Nitecore's EC4SW. I really like the MTG2 emitter's design and color/tint. And I wanted that to be my first die-cast production light.


----------



## torchsarecool

S1 baton both rose gold and raw copper versions. First copper lights I've ever bought and these were an easy and relatively inexpensive option.


----------



## OTF

My last purchase is a Fenix E25 (2014 Edition)
This is my first entry into quality LED flashlight world.
The 2x AA battery was initial requirement because I was not ready to invest into high-drain lithium rechargeable batteries.
I am always impressed by the flashlight every time I power it on.
The 260 Lumens on Turbo seemed sufficient however, I am now craving more.
Who knows what I will end up with next!


----------



## bykfixer

Houston....I have a problem...


----------



## BugoutBoys

Beck77 said:


> A Nitecore P12, I live in an area with lots of bears and being able to see them when I'm out with my dogs at night is great. I also have a Streamlight TLR-1HL weapon light on my Glock 19 but sometimes I would rather just have a flashlight for a quick trip out, also the TLR-1HL is pretty hard on the battery budget. I bought the Nitecore P12 based on reviews from Selfbuilt and others on CFP.
> 
> David


Good choice! The P12 is my favorite flashlight


----------



## Lord Flashlight

Maglite 2D 3rd Gen. Very impressed actually. A big improvement. I really like the feel of the D series light in the hand.


----------



## HaileStorm

S1 Baton for me. Neat little light!


----------



## caelyx

The last light I received was a Nitecore EC21 to replace one I lost. Small enough to carry around most of the time (except in a suit). The secondary red LED is surprisingly useful -- particularly since it won't wake sleeping children if you check in on them. 

The last lights I purchased are still on their way - an Olight S2 baton and S30 titanium. The S2 looks like one of the smallest 18650 lights around, so it's going in an emergency kit. The S30 will be my first titanium light, and I'm mostly just curious.


----------



## 7tisix

Eagletac D25A Titanium 2015 with Nichia 219 D220 (CRI92). I lost a Fenix LD12 and wanted something better, so I did lots of research and made that choice.


----------



## magnum70383

Omglumens rev Victor enthusiast. Why? Because flashaholic


----------



## UnderPar

Olight S1 Ti Polished..... My first Ti light.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

*SureFire EB1*

Bought it as a Christmas gift to myself yesterday at one of the incredibly few Authorized SureFire dealers left in Manhattan. So it's going to stay put away until the 25th. (Did the same thing with my Citizen Eco-Drive watch 5 years ago.) I need another SureFire like I need another headache in life. (I would have said, "....like I need another hole in the head." But at this time, a gunshot to that region would be a gesture of kindness. ) 

Why I bought it is interesting.... My preference for a main EDC flashlight changed. Not overnight. But in a way I didn't notice until very recently. So for numerous months back, my S.S. Maratac AA model (older version) became the one light I carried clipped to my pants pocket. Loved it! Still do. But, I wanted a powerful light with a tailcap switch to use one handed. Went back to my E-series bezel-up lights. There was a problem. Tried my Energizer AA Lithium model with electrical tape grip. (For those of you who owned one and tried to pocket-carry it, you know why that rubber sleeve is no longer on mine.) The Energizer light confirmed it.... I now hated banging the back of my hand on bezels that stick out above the pocket! Wasn't a huge issue before. It is now!! 

My preference had indeed changed without myself realizing it. So, I wanted something with great build-quality, incredible output, a tailcap switch, and a pocket-carry clip that did NOT cause the bezel to stick up to ANY remotely big degree. And it had to be all black to fit in with and disappear against my typical black work-pants. I know Malkoff makes such a light. (Just hit the clip with some flat black spray-paint.) But I really wanted to try out the SF EB1 and EB2. Yeah, the tailcap on the EB2 sticks up too much from the clip. Tried out the EB1. It was excellent regarding hand clearence into the pocket to pull out other items. Overpaid for it a bit. But this late into the Holiday Buying Season, I knew there was a real risk of not getting the light in time for Christmas if I ordered it online. (Plus, the first one I was given had what looked like a defective o-ring. So, the sales associate just handed me another one they had in stock. Yes, there are advantages to NOT buying online.)

Very happy. Looking forward to EDCing it when the 25th gets here. And yes, the EB1 is the first and only smooth-bodied SureFire light I own. The rest of my nearly two dozen or so models are from back in the day when SureFires were known for their incredibly aggressive cheese-grater like checkered grips. I still prefer those older models. Something just doesn't look right when you see a smooth, kinder and gentler SureFire. Imagine the U.S. Army teaching its soldiers how to hunt butterflies.... But the EB1 might be the exception to the rule. 

Heck, even if it's not; I do have a spare Z68 I can toss on it.


----------



## markr6

EC4SW because I didn't have any MT-G2 goodness yet, and the EC4S was a bit too cool for me.

Other than a MacDonalds vanilla milkshake, it doesn't get any more neutral than this! BEAUTIFUL (lack of) TINT!


----------



## Danielight

*​Nitecore P12 2015 Edition Flashlight* - CREE XM-L2 (U2). I wanted something brighter and with a little more throw than any of the lights already owned. This will come in handy when walking our pugs at night in the field up behind our house.


----------



## Jiri

*NiteCore P36*, because of the MT-G2 LED and longer throw than TK35UE (MT-G2). 

*Fenix BC30*, because I have wanted it for almost a year, but always tried to tell my-self, I don't need it! But I need it!!! 

2 extra pieces of *Fenix HL50*, cause I am affraid this beautiful well design headlamp is not going to be produced anymore. 

*Olight M3XS-UT,* because of the amazing throw off course and great refferences of other users.

....aaand my wallet is empty again... :-(


----------



## djdawg

I recently got three Malkoffs and three Elzettas ............ time to go with the good stuff ........lol
Ive recently had two of my china lights malfunction , tired of it.


----------



## srvctec

Olight M3XS-UT Javelot because I didn't own any throwers (got it from Going Gear during their Black Friday sale). Amazing light! Massdrop has a drop going for them at an amazing price right now if anyone wants one.


----------



## bykfixer

Got done with the incan binge for a while.

Back to a few LED's...
Rayovac AA indestructable, Coyote Streamlight Polytac, Streamlight Strion (88300), oh, and a spare Strion incan (88100)...
Let's see....um, uh...
Yeah that's it for now unless parts are included...buying spare parts for a few lights lately.


----------



## DaveyJones6911

Nitecore EC1

because i love 1x16340 lights and i love gadgets and i found the UI and red led attractive.
currently it alternates with a jetbeam RRT-01 in my EDC.

starting to get a hankering for a new addition though...


----------



## rinkel

I recently got 3 new flashlights. I lost an old LedLenser awhile ago and i really liked that one.
I know not many people like LedLensers here, but i do!
I know they're not regulated (except the p7r), i don't care 

LL P5.2 (1x AA)
LL T7.2 (4x AAA)
LL P7R (1x 18650)

















The P7R has a 18650 battery, someone knows a (protected) replacement? I think it has to be one with a button top.


----------



## xzel87

BLF 348 (Custom GB of the Singfire 348 SS AAA Clicky) with Nichia 219B emitter...because it was $7.00

Made another order of 7 units in the second batch GB


----------



## ChrisGarrett

No lights, but I bought 8 AA Fujitsu Gen. 4 2100 cycle LSD cells made by FDK. I also got the Fujitsu 4xAA power bank & AA/AAA charger that comes four of the Fujitsu 2450 hi-cap LSD cells, which are Eneloop Pros.

About $37 shipped for everything.

Chris


----------



## drebels

Bought a TM16 today along with NCR18650GA batteries. Been looking for a new light, reviews were solid so I thought I give it a try.


----------



## Humantorch

I bought a Jaxman E2, it takes a 18650 and has a Nichia 219B, and does 350lm on high, also has med. and low and 2 strobe settings = $17


----------



## nitedrive

Pelican 2AA 178 lumen for $10. Why did I buy it? Well its about the same light as the last gen 2360. While not as bright as the latest and greatest 2AA lights 178 is really good by the standards of just a few years back. At $10 for a Pelican light I figured why not? The overall quality is good enough that I'm going to be giving a few away as presents this year.


----------



## djdawg

I just bought another Malkoff MDIII 18650 with an M-61 ............... because there so good ............lol


----------



## jon_slider

Copper Worm with N219, because its copper with High CRI and No PWM




see the family resemblance?:


----------



## jonwkng

Sweet copper triple from a nice gentleman. Can't have too many triples.


----------



## Tejasandre

HDS rotary, cause I couldn't resist the 4K emitter.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just clicked up an order for an EagleTac DX30LC2 in Neutral today, on National Flashlight Day. I wanted a slim (.90 to .85 inch body) single 18650 light w/ forward clicky in neutral w/ some good firepower! Scheduled for delivery on 12/23, YAY!


----------



## BuildingSerenity

Nitecore TM16GT. Seemed like a great light to have. Hasn't arrived yet


----------



## ven

Where to start, well an L2T stainless host which i love, just wanted a heavy duty light for work and something that suits my cryos cu head with vinhs CQvn drop in.






Its my work light and as i like the ss so much another is on its way with a black cryos head this time......

Then a predator pro v2.5 simply because i always wanted one form years back, its new, but its old :laughing: but i dont trust the v3 being blunt! I love the warm tint, like the tight hot spot and usable spill...........of course i love the ano too.




Then a Nextorch TA10, surprisingly solid feel, kind of like an olight type ano and weight in an AA/14500 form. Simple UI with clip,as a filler present for my little one. Next off Kevin is a Fenix tk09, again more than likely go to my little one or maybe Madison yet as she uses a flashlight regular! 

I seem to thin the herd to only back fill it again

Then on the way another vinh light, this time a light more geared towards throw rather than flood. Kind of been on my radar and really like the brand and how they have improved in quality.....saying no more! 

After this i really dont know, maybe more edc type lights, small 18650 or 18350 sized.

Rest just for random gifts...........


----------



## sdr

ven said:


>



*Just.....**WOW!!!*​


----------



## NoNotAgain

Picked up a couple three Olight S1's in polished ti, rose gold and raw copper. 

Then because there probably won't be another light like it, a Saabluster Rev Victor Enthusiast. 

It's a good thing you didn't ask about HID or short arc lights.


----------



## markr6

Olight S1 - just the standard black. Only *$16* due to some credit I had to use!

-This starts my venture into the CR123 format (1x123)
-I don't like cool whites, but I may just use this as a backup light in my car or just keep it in the shed out back since since there's no lighting in it


----------



## srvctec

Just ordered a Zebralight SC62w at a great sale price to replace my SC32w as my EDC since most of my other current lights are 18650 based.


----------



## ven

Thanks sdr, I have the bits(black cryos and L2T) to make another on the way....shame they are going to work and I am on holiday :fail:

I have a vinh light too so can see a visit next week unless I can wait till I return in the new year.....yeh right :laughing:


----------



## ddwilson

Mag-Tac 320 had not seen one yet and decided to give it a try. Bought an extra clip and put iton my xl50to keep it from rolling away. seems like a decent light. Bought a couple of fenix E12 for Christmas gifts


----------



## bykfixer

A PK FL 2 LE. 





Why?
Because I only had 1.


----------



## boo

I recently bought a Noctigon Meteor.
Wanted one power light in a small package.
So far so good.


----------



## ven

Cooly host simply because i always wanted one and need a home foe some 26650 batteries i have somewhere!


----------



## BigHutch

NiteCore MT2A (on the way), because I don't have one and NiteCore just sounds cool.


----------



## LightMagic

Been a lurker for almost a yr, finally joined. I have ZLSC5w SC5w and ZLH502w-2 H502w L2. Also several cheap headlights... Recently acquired couple of cheap ones Ozark 150 lumen headlamp for $9.08 each. Going to use this to work on furnace in crawl space.

Looking forward to reading more on CPF!


----------



## leonardo4358

A few Olight i3e. Wanted a compact flashlight and send some to my friends as gifts.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> A PK FL 2 LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> Because I only had 1.




I cant stop looking at this light!! proper eye candy


----------



## bykfixer

There's a PowerTac light called the PK Warrior that looks pretty cool. A 1 cell and a 2 cell version.
Only 250 made of each.

Folks here are passing around the pair. Check it out in the passaround section.


----------



## ven

Thanks and seen that bykfixer:thumbsup:, striking is a good word for the PK. Might pick one up as not a bad price, just the postage can add a lot (more than imo it should be) then depending on the seller and how much its declared for could in $'s add a good $50+to the total cost!

Edit- I was wrong, cheapest shipping is still more than the light


$119.95$119.95*Sub-Total:*$119.95*UPS Saver:*$124.27*Total:*$244.22

*Credit Card Details*



So maybe the last LED light i did not purchase and the shipping cost was the reason :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Awe, man...I forgot you're across the big pond.

But if it's any consolation...you guys got better Honda Preludes, and are getting all the good Civics....


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Awe, man...I forgot you're across the big pond.
> 
> But if it's any consolation...you guys got better Honda Preludes, and are getting all the good Civics....




:laughing: , we have rust in abundance though , thanks to the salt used on roads come winter times!!! To find a good classic honda is like finding unicorns! 

Will look into PK at a later date and get sorted once funds recover..........

Cheers


----------



## Jiri

Fenix TK75 (2015) - I wanted a real beast ! 
Couple of Fenix UC30 - as gifts for future


----------



## ven

tn32UTvn






Why? Well i am biased to flood/spill generally as its more useful to me in work our out and about. Other throwers like the tk61vn(beast) is on the too large side of large:thinking: and never been too over struck on the UI........so the sr52vn, love it, size wise, 250kcd, useful spill, i mean not really much to not like along with solid build and that USB option if needed. So kind of had a break from throwers(well what i call throw biased which to me is at least 200kcd and a tight-ish spot). I mean the k60vn throws awesome and lots of spill,so for me thats throw biased. The tk75vnQ70 throws very well at over 200kcd from tests, but not a thrower, its just a wall of flood that reaches out........(no tight hot spot). Just way i see things and sure many wont see/think same :laughing:

So the tn32UTvn seemed a perfect candidate with control ring UI, Thrunite's build is very good now imo, quite solid and nice ano to boot! Not being too keen on the very narrow xp-g2 in this application(love the xp-g2 LED though!!) i opted to a more suited(to me)XP-L PDT option which throws great yet still with plenty of spill.





Not tested as no time at all, not to mention constant rain and cba getting soaked! However testing indoors shows a perfect like beam and hot spot, very intense. Compared next to the k60vn and its odd, the k60vn appears brighter side on due to being a little cooler and quite a lot wider(eye tricks), yet put the tn32UTvn beam into the k60vn beam and you can make out the more intense hot spot of the tn.

Cheers


----------



## bykfixer

^^ that thing come with a shoulder strap?

A cart? lol


----------



## ven

:laughing: its not too big tbh bykfixer, its bigger than medium,smaller than huge :laughing: little quick rough n ready groupy




Shoulder strap, now we are talking




Random comparison




Thats a shoulder strap light


----------



## ateupwithgolf

ok, ven, want to see some comparisons of the new tn32Uvn vs. your tk75Qvn! Still on the fence, help me sort it out.


----------



## ven

ateupwithgolf said:


> ok, ven, want to see some comparisons of the new tn32Uvn vs. your tk75Qvn! Still on the fence, help me sort it out.



Sorry to disappoint but my tk75vn is the q70 version




Now , all though i dont have the tk75vnQ this is going to sound strange, i would get the tk75vnQ out of them, only a little less throw at 366kcd but with more flood and option of run time kits. I do prefer the control ring type UI , however vinhs drivervnx2 is superb with 20 different mode groups........very flexible!!!

Not had chance to test the tn32UTvn properly, vinh measured around 400kcd with the XP-L PDT, and 500kcd for the xp-g2 . Both are very conservative so could maybe add 100kcd more!! dont know on that..............

Check out the k60vn, its an awesome light with 230kcd(conservative again) with a stunning beam/tint from the de-domed xhp70 and control ring UI.

So my choices with none of the mentioned and starting over, tk75vnQ or the k60vn


----------



## wolfgaze

Olight S2 Baton... Why? I wanted to get my 1st 18650-compatible flashlight and I happen to love the design and compact size of this torch..


----------



## japudjuha

Surefire 2211X Wristlight.
Why:A-cool gadget and B-very handy for lots of things.
Highly recommend it. I had it on for new years at the beach. Didn't need to worry about it, waterproof, cant lose it, plus blinding to night adjusted eyes.
I had my LarryK14 there to show off with too, at least 7 people asked where to get one/what it was - and can it project the batman logo!!!
I love my lights lol


----------



## klaparn

I just bought a Olight s2 baton, to complement my s1.
Really love the s1 even when I missplace it


----------



## Lightman2

Just bought a SureFire Sidekick. Why? ...... saw their video on the product and it looked like it had a good amount of throw as well as spill but just to let you know this is a spill light with limited throw. As I love throw I was dissapointed. Pity it cannot tail stand, pity it does not have a moonlight mode or something less that its current low setting. Some will and have indicated a like for this light but for me not really.


----------



## richbuff

I just bought a Thrunite TN36UT Vn cool white, domes on. 

Because it is 13,400 lumens and because I like pop can flooders. I want something with moar lumens than the M43, in similar size classification. This item looks like it fits the bill.

I have been eDcing the M43 for six months. I can't wait to see if this item is reasonably hip tote-able. 

As soon as I get my shipping notice, I will post in the "Incoming/In the mail" topic thread. Well, maybe not.


----------



## wjv

Liked the Olight S1 I got last month so much that I just ordered a S2 today so I can have the "matched" pair. . .

Update:


----------



## OCD

(4 titanium DQG Spys. Wanted a small light to put on a necklace and stumbled on them on Amazon for $3.99 each. Yes, that's right...I did not mistype that. The 3rd party seller had 7 in stock so I bought 4 (why I didn't buy all 7 I'm not sure...but I guess it was in case they weren't the genuine article, I wouldn't be out as much.) I figured the 10180 batteries alone would be worth it. As soon as the order was confirmed, they showed "currently unavailable" and they "don't know when or if they will be back in stock".

Finally got them and as far as I can tell, all 4 are genuine Ti Spys. The fit and finish is very good on all 4 lights. The weight is correct for titanium, the batteries are labeled DQG, the packaging matched what I saw from an online vendor and all 4 each had 2 spare orings.

I'm not aware of any fakes on the market...yet. But if these are copies, they are exceptional.

My wife asked me what I was going to do with the other 3. I said keep them as spares. I asked her why and she said she wanted me to switch the Thrunite Ti2 on her keys with a Spy because its smaller....and she would put the Ti2 in her purse! My girl now carries 2 lights with her.


----------



## trailhunter

I'm a compulsive hobbyist and often rotate my hobbies depending on what I am into for that period of time. Once I get bored, I sell everything I have at 1/3 of what it cost me.

with that being said, I bought the copper olight s1 in both finishes.


----------



## magellan

trailhunter said:


> I'm a compulsive hobbyist and often rotate my hobbies depending on what I am into for that period of time. Once I get bored, I sell everything I have at 1/3 of what it cost me.
> 
> with that being said, I bought the copper olight s1 in both finishes.



Wow, that's totally rad, but I'm sure it keeps things interesting.


----------



## BigHutch

I suddenly find myself in this thread *again* having just ordered a Fenix LD22 (2015)...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Just picked up some new EagleTac models:

GX30A3-D
SX60A6-D
MX30L3

All nice lights with really good throw and practical beams. I love the new EagleTac dual button interface.


----------



## bykfixer

trailhunter said:


> I'm a compulsive hobbyist and often rotate my hobbies depending on what I am into for that period of time. Once I get bored, I sell everything I have at 1/3 of what it cost me.
> 
> with that being said, I bought the copper olight s1 in both finishes.



Same here bro.

To avoid getting 1/3 back I hoard...


----------



## Paul6ppca

ULTRATAC K18 (XP-G2 S2, 1x AAA / 1x 10440) I got the polished version yesterday, it seems like a great light, for me it will be a great EDC to supplement my keychain cooyoo quantum. Both are compact and easy to carry.

I like the positive feel for the switch, one of the best new electronic switch feel I have used.


It is unbelievably bright on high. Great tint on mine, great build, simple easy to use UI, love that it has memory and 10440 support! silky smooth threads. Wow, its bright on efest 10440!​


----------



## mbw_151

I just bought another Surefire E2L-A and a Minimus because Surefire was crazy enough to DISCONTINUE them. What are they thinking?????


----------



## snurblet

EagleTac DX30LC2.

I wanted a cigar-style pocket thrower to complement my nice floody SC62w.
It's smaller than my PD35 (which it's replacing), and smaller than the closest contender, the Nitecore P12GT.
No mode memory! It always starts on Turbo (another reason it beat out the Nitecore).
I didn't have any ET lights yet.
Enough Amazon Reward points to get it for free. 
After the fact, it turns out to have the purest, most ice-cold cool white tint of any light light I've tried. I like neutral as much as the next guy, but _this_ is what cool white is supposed to be, IMO.


----------



## Skeeterg

Eagletac MX30L3 compact. For the lumen rating,the size,and its just darn sexy.


----------



## BigHutch

Nitecore EA21 arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Heavy

Preon P1

Wanted a light, bright clickie.


----------



## Brett H

Shipped out today from Going Gear...

Olight S1 Copper Going Gear Exclusive (couldn't resist some more copper)
Ultratac K18 blue (seems to offer lots of power in a small package)
Ultratac K18 black (just had to get two)

also shipping today from Illumn...

Thrunite T10 stainless (needed the stainless to go with my Ti version)
Thrunite T20 stainless (needed the stainless to go with my Ti version)
Xeno E03 blue NW (see Ultratac above... and no PWM)
Xeno E03 black CW (again, just had to get two)

Uh, maybe I need a listing of the local FA meetings


----------



## jonwkng

Another Titanium custom from one of my favourite custom makers...
Nice cigar grip!


----------



## Clm65

Picked up a Jetbeam RRT26 a week or so ago. I really wanted to try a light with an infinitely variable control ring, and this came up as a "deal of the day" at Andrew and Amanda. Unfortunately the light had some circuitry issues, so it is on the way back. But is is being replaced instead of just returned, so I will soon have another RRT26 &#55357;&#56397;.


----------



## KiwiMark

I've worked out that I have all the flashlights I need to cover any situation so I have no reason to buy any more lights. I get E-Mails from companies that I've bought from in the past, trying to sell me stuff that I don't need - so I ignore those E-Mails and delete them. Like this one from Battery Junction . . . hmmm "Nitecore MT10A Tactical Flashlight - With CREE XM-L2 U2 LED - 920 Lumens - Uses 1 x AA Battery" . . . wow, that's a great output from that sized light . . . tap tap tap click click . . . Damn it! I just bought another light!

Oh well, sigh, I guess I better buy 2 or 3 more 14400 cells . . .


----------



## Parrot Quack

I purchased a Nitecore TM16GT because it was there.


----------



## GLHunter

I purchased a Nitecore MT20A because it is compact, base activated, uses standard AA batteries, and provides me with all the various light modes I require. 

This is not to say I won't buy other LED flashlights in the future.


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Just bought 2 Convoy s2+ to modify with red LEDs, don't know why I fancied a red light but seemed cheap enough.
Also a p7.2 as it takes aaa so when all my 18650s are dead I can buy spare batteries quickly


----------



## wildcatter

Just ordered a TN32 NW,,, hoping for good reach with a more pleasing light,,,, I'll soon know if I like it??


----------



## yowzer

I wanted a very bright very floody light for handheld scene lighting. Lots of choices, but I decided to go a bit over budget and all out with a TN36UT in neutral white. On turbo it's like I have the noon sun in my hand. Mmm.


----------



## wolfgaze

Olight S1... Because I liked the S2 so much I had to pick up its 'little brother'.... Also waiting on the Maratec AAA Rev-3's to come back into stock - purchasing one because I think it's one of the better and more efficient AAA options out there...


----------



## GaryM

I'm waiting for my S1 Ti neutral to arrive Monday. I didn't need it, but reading all the posts about how nice it is drove me to it. I'd just bought a Nitecore MH20 two weeks ago.


----------



## gigbyt

bought a tm16gt a couple days ago because group buy price was too good to pass up!.


----------



## vadimax

Parrot Quack said:


> I purchased a Nitecore TM16GT because it was there.



Was considering that one as well, but was finally overruled with MH20


----------



## vadimax

bykfixer said:


> ^^ that thing come with a shoulder strap?
> 
> A cart? lol



Have written here already: I use TN32 CW 1702lm (older issue) as EDC in my bag. Helps maintain physical condition


----------



## KBobAries

Bought a Nitecore MT10A yesterday afternoon to replace a Nitecore PD that decided to stop working. Still not certain if it was something I did or just coincidence but either way, it left me without a AA light. I wanted something that was capable of using any of the current battery chemistries and a decent UI. It will be primarily a glovebox/emergency light and occasionally a backup work light.

Dan


----------



## markito

Fenix TK75 2015 edition because I like it


----------



## Travelr

Thorfire C8s, it arrived 3 days ago. My first LED lights (last month) were EDC floodies (Fenix E05, E15), decided I needed a low cost thrower and there was a good coupon on Amazon. Running it with 2 CR123s, waiting for my first 18650s to arrive...


----------



## zs&tas

Solarforce y2 zoomie coming , looking for compact throw, solarforces good build and general ease of modibility makes me think I could achieve this.


----------



## BigHutch

My latest is a Fenix PD32 (2016).


----------



## TKC

*I bought 4Sevens Quark Smart QSL-X & Navi, as I dig the smart light thing. I haven't been excited about a new light in a long time. If you haven't seen it, check out the YouTube video.*


----------



## mrg23

Nitecore ec4sw, it will be my first 18650 light and the brightest I have owned, if it ever shows up from gearbest. Olight S1, just recieved it this week, because I wanted a new edc with more power than my Thrunite ti1. Next week I am going to order a Zebralight sc600 mklll cw because I am really intrigued by the Zebralights. I have a feeling this will only be the start of my Zebralight collection.
Edit: I ended up ordering both SC600 MKlll HI and a SC63w because I couldn't make up my mind. (my wife is getting annoyed).


----------



## chuck3

Just got a Preon P2 in the mail. Wanted something smaller than my Nitecore P12 for EDC, and something that took a common battery size. 

Also have an Olight S1 somewhere in China. Birthday gift for my sister. Of course, that's not till June, so I should have some time to play with it :twothumbs


----------



## GLHunter

I now have my second Nitecore product. It's an EA41, 1,020 lumen flashlight that came with a useful diffuser.

Personally, I prefer lights that use ordinary alkaline or lithium cells. This light runs on 4 AA cells, and provides me with a lot of light, and other useful features in a relatively compact package.


----------



## xzel87

Zebralight H52w... needed a new compact edc AND a headlamp AND I wanted to try zebralight.


----------



## blanex1

i got a solarforce L2T to use as a host! its a good thing we can update these older lights with the new LED tec. last month i got a fenix PD-35 vary good torch.


----------



## Parrot Quack

I purchased a Nitecore TM16GT to compare to the output of a TM16. Glad I did, now I'm looking to modded lights.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

The last flashlight I purchased was the Nitecore EC4. The reason I bought it was because..................

(1) Nitecore is a respectable company with an excellent track record.

(2) The EC4 was rated as a high quality light with many modes.

(3) I required at least 1000 lumens, the EC4 has it in turbo.

(4) I wanted a light that used a popular battery platform that was compatible with other lights.

(5) I wanted a light that was less then 100 dollars.

(6) Because the Ultrafire wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## vadimax

Fenix FD40 to replace an old aspheric noname light which, with its declared 1800lm (oh, yes ), happened to be nearly twice dimmer than TN12. And because it is way cheaper than LED Lensers using the same or even better technology.


----------



## Wolf359

Sunwayman V20C and a eagtac p200lc2 both used but in mint condition, they where cheap and i thought why not 

Just hope the missus does not find out


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A SkyRay King 7 x XML. Only $19 shipped. Wanted to try out the "shorty/fatty" or "soda-can" form-factor w/out spending too much money; see if I like it before I invest more $ in a Tiny Monster, EagleTac, JetBeam, etc...


----------



## bykfixer

Another Mag Lite.
This one was the ML25LT, which is a downsized 2C light is reportedly only slightly longer than a aa mini mag, doubles as a table lamp, gives plenty of runtime on a pair of alkaleaks and in my minds eye evokes an updated version of many long since gone lights of my youth.
Should arrive in a few days.

They also have an IT version for the incan crowd.


----------



## jdboy

Last light purchased: NiteCore TM16GT
Why: At the "Group Buy" price it couldn't be passed up!


----------



## napkun

Recently purchased an Olight s30r II to replace my Nitecore MH12. Decided to keep the MH12 in my car and use it for work while the s30r will be kept around the house and also as an EDC


----------



## The Hawk

Just bought a Fenix EO5. Based on the reviews here, it sounded like a good EDC light. Plus I like the fact that it runs on 1 AAA battery.


----------



## richbuff

I just ordered an Olight S2 Baton from GoingGear. 

Because I have been procrastinating in getting a compact single 18650 light, and I finally got around to it.

I was going to order the Nitecore MH20, but GG had 0 quantity on hand.


----------



## fyrstormer

Most recently, a Jetbeam RRT-0 XM-L, because it was the last one with an orange peel reflector that I could find in all the land.

Before that, an Oveready-modded Surefire E2E Triple 219.

Before that, a Tain Ottavino Ti and a couple spares.

Before that, it's been too long to remember.


----------



## Pegaso

Bought an Olight S10R about a week or two ago. Wanted a new edc with a little more output. Previous edc is a noname that's been dangling on my car keys, and it broke some time ago.


----------



## POB10

Fenix TK09 (2016) XP-L HI with remote switch. Simple and perfect. Great throw for its size.


----------



## Joe Kidd

TK75(2015). Wanted a big-arse light for $'s spent.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered a MecArmy PT16. I am interested in seeing this light in action. I like the design, the triple LEDs in a small package and it seems to be an actual pocket rocket


----------



## fsrkewd

bought my first flashlight mh20 couple months ago. I was looking for something compact, and with usb port since i don't own any battery charger. I am satisfied with its performance


----------



## MikeSalt

Lumintop TOOL Ti Nichia. Why? Because an AAA flashlight in Titanium with a Hi-CRI emitter, rear switch, regulation and OP reflector for less than £40 would have been rude not to.


----------



## nomadtor416

Bought both the Sky Lumen 2 and the TN36UTvn a month or so ago, after I found out here on CPF there were such things as modified/custom flashlights.

I just wanted max lumens in compact easy to carry form, so the SL2 became my new EDC light, while the TN36UTvn became an additional light for night use.


----------



## AVService

Rotary 200.

What do you mean why?


----------



## MAD777

nomadtor416 said:


> Bought both the Sky Lumen 2 and the TN36UTvn a month or so ago, after I found out here on CPF there were such things as modified/custom flashlights.
> 
> I just wanted max lumens in compact easy to carry form, so the SL2 became my new EDC light, while the TN36UTvn became an additional light for night use.


Those are both super choices! I have both (plus several other of Vinh's lights). They are simply amazing! Enjoy them.


----------



## RickZ

Just added to my double AA rayovac value bright collection for emergency give-aways.


----------



## bykfixer

A couple of Boy Scout edition Streamlight ProTac 2aa's for $20 each from a thread in the 'good deals' section.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-7-50-shipping-or-pickup-at-local-scout-shop
^^ the link to the thread.


----------



## Dogbytes

A Torch Factory Evo 67 with a red LED, which I received yesterday. Unfortunately I don't seem to be able to post a pic of it. I bought it to lamp rabbits with my Lurcher and I'll give it a try this weekend. Will let you know how it goes...


----------



## Sean

Surefire M3LT-S 100/1000 lumen version because I never had this version before.


----------



## beaconhilltop

Just got my NC MH27 yesterday and love the compact size and good throw. Nice beam profile for edc. Waiting for NC TM16GT from BG group buy. It might take awhile though. Impressed with Nitecore lights. Just started collecting.


----------



## jonwkng

Arc of Josiah.
Couldn't resist. 
Truly. Epic.
Thanks, Matt!


----------



## SCEMan

ThorFire S70 XHP70 - fantastic value!


----------



## TA_ls1

I ordered these separately but got all of it today. It feels like Christmas!


----------



## kfpm

An EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti came through my letter box today. That's 3 new toys in a week! Anyhow, I love the titanium look, but the clicky is certainly very clicky. Hardly a discreet torch to switch on or off. However, have to give credit to EagleTac for providing a very nice holster/case to go with the torch.


----------



## ewhenn

Convoy S2+. 2100ma. Wanted a decent quality basic light as a backup for camping and canyoning.


----------



## Lateck

Finally switched to rechargeable lights. 
I got an OLight S10R Baton to replace my Keychain Eagle Tac. Liked it so much I got the S30R Baton (3600) to replace my Surefire in my pocket.
I alos switched from end cap clicks to the side switch. See if that will save battery life. .....

Lateck,


----------



## blanex1

boy!this last month i went a little overboard with flashlights,it started with a fenix PD35 and its a vary well built light!but i really like the 6P style of drop ins,with changing out there LED's! i ended up buying three surefire 6 P's to add to my other fore i have had for years,and 2 solarforce a LP2 and L2T with a hole bunch of drop in's,six total flashlight's,so put me on board as having a problem/addiction/habit.


----------



## marcalbar

A Zebralight SC600w Mk III.

I don't have one from the 600 series yet.


----------



## sandalian

My last purchase (and still on its way) was EOSLAMP SP11-S.
Purchased just because it has a tritium slot on its tail. 

Lame reason, no? )


----------



## Equitymind

Three in the last week. Nitecore MH27 because I wanted a good thrower, I tested out the Nitecore SRT7 and compared the 2 and took the SRT7 back. A Nitecore SRT3 because I like the control ring, I had previously purchased it and then exchanged it for the SRT7 but after getting the MH27 figured those two lights were too similar to keep both but I liked the control ring aspect. I actually missed having the SRT3 around (my first LED flashlight) so I repurchased it to use as my 'around the house' light. Finally I purchased a Zebralight SC600 MkIII because of the 80 page thread here on the subject (it hasn't arrived yet). I own a Nitecore MH20 that is usually my go-to light but I have a feeling the Zebralight may replace that. I still haven't decided which of my lights will be my EDC, lately I've been switching between my Nitecore EC11 and my Olight S1 Baton in brass but again, I have a feeling the Zebralight may make the cut as both go-to and EDC. 

I realized this is now a hobby with my second flashlight delivery of the Nightcore MH20 (on Super Bowl Sunday no less) and I'm already up to 6 lights over about a month or so and I have been researching more.  I just started collecting this year.


----------



## hiuintahs

bykfixer said:


> A couple of Boy Scout edition Streamlight ProTac 2aa's for $20 each from a thread in the 'good deals' section.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-7-50-shipping-or-pickup-at-local-scout-shop
> ^^ the link to the thread.


OK, so I checked my local Scout office and picked one up for $20. Luckily I didn't pay any shipping or any more for it. Well I have to say I was very disappointed with it. The first thing I do is a run time test with a data logging light meter and I got an estimated 125 lumens for 122 minutes (2 freshly charged Eneloop batteries). That's pretty much what the package said (120 lumens for 1.75 hours). I should have known better. No offense to you bykfixer as that is a pretty good deal for it anyhow. It's just that Streamlight is way behind the times and this light had 2017 date on the included batteries so it must be several years of old stock. Even at that Streamlight has been one of those companies that I lost interest in years ago. Couple that in what the heck is a C4 LED. Being a purist, I'm pretty much red faced embarrassed on this one. The Nitecore MT10A on the 2nd level down from max gets 120 lumens for 147 minutes on just a single AA Eneloop. I think I may start the auction out at $0.99. At least I donated some money to the Scouts.


----------



## staticx57

Just picked up a Reylight Copper Tool on the bay from, unbeknownst to me, a member on here. Wanted to try something new with copper and adding it to my modest Nichia collection.


----------



## teacher

What? ___*Nitecore EA45S Flashlight ~ CREE XP-L HI V3 *LED ~ 1000 Lumens

Why?? ___:thinking: *Because I could??? ......*. :thinking: .. .. ..  .. :shakehead ......

No, seriously.... I had been looking at this one for a while and just pulled the trigger. It is more than I expected too!!! 
I am extremely happy with this light in just about every way.


----------



## RPB

Fenix PD32 2016! I just had to have it having watched reviews about this and the PD35 Tac lights. What an awesome torch the PD32 is. My EDC from now on. Just couldn't resist buying it. Had no real reason for yet another torch but who cares?


----------



## Taz80

A Klarus RS30 for a pocketable floodlight. I like it that the batteries don't have to match, and the up and down U.I. The light body is a little slick and the buttons small and hard to find but the U.I. and beam make up for it.


----------



## vadimax

GaryM said:


> I'm waiting for my S1 Ti neutral to arrive Monday. I didn't need it, but reading all the posts about how nice it is drove me to it. I'd just bought a Nitecore MH20 two weeks ago.



Mine S1 Ti happened to be the most often usable light. I guess you won't regret the purchase


----------



## GaryM

I really like the light. It's so small and yet throws a nice even spot of light. Makes me smile when I use it. I guess I'm strange.


----------



## blanex1

went ahead and placed my order for a malkoff MDC-CR123,as i have been looking around asking questions about a EDC pocket friendly torch that will also clip to my pants pocket! fell in love with this little light when i first saw it!past up a hole bunch of other lights of the same size!but in the end,this guy won out,i hope i will enjoy using it,i really have you guys to blame!because i did most of my reading on the malkoff thread and felt i needed to get this torch because of all the positive reviews i read there.:thumbsup:


----------



## tsask

Skilhunt H02 C. Saw a banner ad here at CPF, liked the company's website, products and reputation, Could not find it for sale from a USA retailer, so I bought it directly from the good folks at Skilhunt. My normal EDC consists of a Rofis JR 20 "seahorse" 18650 powered facing front in a belt holster on my right side, Nitecore CG6 Chamemleon with green and white primary LEDs, spare 18650 cell then an EagleTac 25A warm white 14500 powered "mini screamer" . I got the Skilhunt H02C for times when I still wanted a front facing belt carried 18650 light combined with green, red and blue LEDs all in a single light. I'm very pleased with it. Thanks to CPF I have learned so much about "personal lighting". I never would have known about or seen a Skilhunt light were it not for CPF. THANKS!


----------



## GZire

I have 3 LED lights that I last purchased. They are an Eagletac DX30LC2, a Powertac E9, and a Fenix PD35Tac.

I bought these 3 because I was looking to do a comparison between them.

I am looking for true pocket sized lights that put out at least a 1000 lumens on the top end, something above 500 lumens in a mid setting and the low end I want something around 200 lumens, bottom end I don't really care about. Ideally I'd like to see something bridging the gap and have another setting in the 750 lumen area.


----------



## eh4

Armytek Predator Pro V3 warm. 
-Because I missed the 2.5, I like the mode spacing and runtimes better vs the XML version, and I don't like daylight tinted lights unless it's daytime; 
warm/neutral is better for going from illumination to dark and back again, easier on my eyes, no matter how alluring those extra CW lumens are. 
Also I'm hoping that this light will have been made on a Wednesday.


----------



## wildcatter

Thrunite
Ti5
T 10T XP-L
TN12 (2016) 
yesterday I pulled the trigger on all 3 in NW, I liked the last two so well that I couldn't resist upgrading all my lights in every power source to Thrunites. I think they have the perfect increments in power steps, and love their NW while finding their UI to be very sensible, and doesn't require an instruction manual to operate from on light to another. Plus very efficient and the best bang for my buck of any I have had,,, or tried. Now just one more to add, and not cause I need it but I think it is the coolest light they offer,,, the TH-36 UT,,,,,, coming very soon!


----------



## light_noob

Thrunite TN4A. Lost my previous one.


----------



## millguy

Zebralight SC5W.
1st Zebra for me, but won't be the last. I really like this thing.


----------



## FREI

Surefire E2L-A. Used one (but looks like new), good price and I like this light.


----------



## cmd

Zebralight SC63w, in hopes it would be my next EDC for a good long while. After using it for a couple of weeks, it surpasses my already high expectations. 

This one is definitely a keeper - love the tint, good CRI, runtimes, output, and the size is just right clipped inside the left pocket. It really feels good in hand too.


----------



## edlex

Just got the Olight S30RII because I've been wanting an 18650 rechargeable light for some time now and finally pulled the trigger. Plus I'm going on a cruise soon and needed a light a can flex into multiple scenarios without looking tactical. Oh and going gear just did a YouTube video on the light and of course I needed to buy it. I have a problem


----------



## jonwkng

Alpha Carbon.


----------



## wensynch

Olight S1. 

I really like Olights.


----------



## vadimax

wildcatter said:


> Thrunite
> Ti5
> T 10T XP-L
> TN12 (2016)
> yesterday I pulled the trigger on all 3 in NW, I liked the last two so well that I couldn't resist upgrading all my lights in every power source to Thrunites. I think they have the perfect increments in power steps, and love their NW while finding their UI to be very sensible, and doesn't require an instruction manual to operate from on light to another. Plus very efficient and the best bang for my buck of any I have had,,, or tried. Now just one more to add, and not cause I need it but I think it is the coolest light they offer,,, the TH-36 UT,,,,,, coming very soon!



I have noticed a peculiar thing: when I compare TN12 CW to CW of Olight or Nitecore, it has definitely more yellow tint than the others.


----------



## harro

A Fenix LD75C for a big floody, and a bit of colour thrown in, and an Armytek Barracuda Pro V2 XP-L for a 25.4 mm mountable thrower.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Maglite ML50L. I've never had a Maglite that runs on C cells. I like the idea of less than 1/4 turn to do the spot to flood focus, 4 different sets of programmable 3-mode options, and 16 hours of run-time on high (611 lumens).


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just ordered a Sunwayman V11R. It's my first Sunwayman, so I wanted to check out the fit/finish and overall quality. And it'll be my 2nd rotary; a companion to my 2012 JetBeam RRT0XML. I look forward to the V11R doing a solid tail-stand, unlike the latter, which is a bit wobbly...


----------



## BigBluefish

An Amilite T3 with a Lux III. There's something appealing about a single cell, single level twisty. I mean, it doesn't get much simpler, or more bombproof. I had the SSC version of the T5; unfortuantely sold it. I'm hoping to have the T3 modded with a high CRI emitter, maybe an SSC or XM-L; I'll have to figure out what will work to replace the Luxeon.


----------



## kj2

Acebeam K70. Every collector needs a thrower. And every one and then the previous furthers thrower needs a bigger brother. Can't wait to compare it against my M3XS


----------



## 1DaveN

Factor Equipment Ghost 130. I had been using a cheap plastic light on my keychain, and I recently decided to impose minimum quality standards on gear I carry regularly. The Ghost 130 is high quality and stainless steel, not much bigger than the plastic one, and I've been really happy with it so far.


----------



## FRITZHID

Mini-Maglite Pro w/solitare & Husky 1000lm 3D.
Why? Cause I could. Mag is what the wife wanted and I wanted to mod the husky.


----------



## ven

Few very recently, 3 surefires as mike,kev and several others just keep going on about this american brand:thinking: Seems to have a little following over in the states for some reason.........dont know why as it ends in fire!

Mentioned before, the cells put me off more than anything, just too expensive to run in the UK, probably cost me $10 a day to feed!!! ouch
Then, as one does, researches and thanks to the knowledgable, 16650's sprung up, rest is history! Well other than the bored C2, that will either run 18650s or 2x 18350s on a VOB xhp70 de-dome(2x 16340's in the M2 if it wants to live there!)

For now they have a CQvn 5000k 4 mode, P60vn xpl HI 5000k drivervnx2 and Seans nichia triple 4 mode..........




















Made up with my trio of classics, Barry's C2 with trits was the icing on the cake for me!





Not bought but very lucky to get 2 special gifts off special friends recently, a smoooooth pocket rocket ti from Daniel




Lovely 4300k tint, really nice feel.........love it

Then the HDS rotary 200lm HI CRI off Jon which is a dream light for EDC use, love it , beautiful tint, so nice in hand with a perfect feel to the rotary.








Both are at my bed side and have been used in the evenings

No pics yet, but a gizmo from Sean, super excited as well..................exciting week all round and had a my on flashaholic fix!


----------



## srvctec

kj2 said:


> Acebeam K70. Every collector needs a thrower. And every one and then the previous furthers thrower needs a bigger brother. Can't wait to compare it against my M3XS



@kj2
Could you please post some beam shots over in the Acebeam thread?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/415163

I'm curious to see the difference since I have a M3XS-UT as well.


----------



## HarleyXJGuy

JohnnyBravo said:


> Just ordered a Sunwayman V11R. It's my first Sunwayman, so I wanted to check out the fit/finish and overall quality. And it'll be my 2nd rotary; a companion to my 2012 JetBeam RRT0XML. I look forward to the V11R doing a solid tail-stand, unlike the latter, which is a bit wobbly...



Love mine. Super low moon light and being able to set the brightness with the light off is amazing. Doesn't hurt that kt will do about 500 lumens with a 16340.

My latest purchase is a Surefire 6P and a Malkoff 61N. Got it to be a dedicated companion to my CZ P07 pistol.


----------



## iacchus

Picked up an M361 drop in from Malkoff yesterday. Mainly because I really wanted to try one out. 
Picked up a cheap P6 because I couldn't pass it up for the price. Was the perfect opportunity and reason to pick one up. Can't wait to check it out. Gene's stuff is always impressive. 

Other than that, I got a ZL SC63w, which I'm real happy with so far. Been carrying it for a couple of days. Nice light.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Niteye MS-R28. Because it's my first Niteye, has the Cree XP-L, a forward clicky tailcap button, plus separate mode button; and I like the soft-ramp feature as it changes modes. The firefly logo ties in nicely with the 1 lumen mode.


----------



## Monocrom

A Bushnell LED headlamp, and a Bushnell LED penlight. Needed a backup headlamp, wanted to try out the interesting penlight with very aggressive checkering.


----------



## rayman

A Olight S15 is on the way and will replace my Thrunite Archer A1 as worklight.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

A Zebralight SC5W (all the performance and great tint of my SC52w but on Eneloops instead of 14500)....
A Mecarmy PT14 to join the PT16 as tiny triples with built in chargers and mighty nice brightness in a tiny package...


----------



## geokite

ZL H32w. I'll dc fix it, and if the button is quiet enough it will replace my H32F that does bed side duty. The H32F then goes in the new car (and that is the why)

Steve


----------



## StorminMatt

An Eagletac D25LC2 Nichia 219. I have been on the fence with this light for a while. But I recently purchased an Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia, and am VERY impressed with it. So I decided to get this one because I wanted a Nichia light that is more portable than the MX25L3C, but still has better output than your typical single Nichia light.


----------



## markr6

Malkoff MD2, hi-low ring and M61 Nichia 219 dropin...because there is just too much Malkoff talk not to at least try one. Should be hitting my mailbox any minute now!


----------



## Connor

ZebraLight SC63w, mainly because of the size/weight (the lack thereof) to lumen ratio. Amazing output for a light that tiny.


----------



## mcnair55

Sunwayman tiny little AAA won it on ebay and arrived today.Only second hand but looks like new.


----------



## markr6

Connor said:


> ZebraLight SC63w, mainly because of the size/weight (the lack thereof) to lumen ratio. Amazing output for a light that tiny.



YES!! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

As with mark, wanted to see what the fuss was about, yep can see why! The beautiful beam of 4000k, nicely balanced throw/flood makes a pretty much perfect beam for 99% of my uses............

Living in what brings me to my next light(host)




Simply put i love the C2's, and a very kind Matthew offered one to me..............mint/new/C2=happy as Larry "Larry are you happy?" "hell yeh!" ...........see!

Then a contemplation for another drop in, EDC plus triple, held off with the start in high..........just will use it for stuff that i dont want to start in low :laughing: again a very nice bright neutral beam, really like it a lot



Living in



For now anyway, not decided its more permanent home as really the cryos needs a higher output drop in. But thats the good thing with drop ins.......swap n change when ever
So 99% of uses with the koff, the other 1%.........:thinking:





thats the 1% covered :laughing:

Awesome light, wanted a throw beast with control ring UI(again) 




Think thats it for now..........


----------



## TKC

*Malkoff HA TAC 1CR123. Why, because it is a Malkoff. I read the 234 page Malkoff thread and HAD to buy one.
*


----------



## jondextan

finally found an SC52w. been looking for one for so long. i have an SC5w and it still couldn't beat the SC52w in terms of pocketability. should be here today.


----------



## markr6

jondextan said:


> finally found an SC52w. been looking for one for so long. i have an SC5w and it still couldn't beat the SC52w in terms of pocketability. should be here today.



You wouldn't think the size difference would be a big deal. But after using both, the SC5 makes the SC52 feel tiny!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just picked up a FourSevens Atom A0 Red. Didn't think they were still available, and I couldn't resist it on sale. Nice little fella. 

Geoff


----------



## MAD777

Well, two lights came in today. A JetBeam T6vn powerhouse modded by vinhnguyen54 (because it's a powerhouse modded by vinhnguyen54) LOL. 

And an Eagletac MX25L3C with 6 Nichia 219B emitters. This is my first foray into Nichia and I figured 6 is better than 1. 
LOL





Now I need to find time to play with them.


----------



## rimalbin

A matte black 3D maglite ml300lx with the pineapple grip. The excuse I told myself was that I started working security again part time and needed an upgrade  I'm doing vehicle and foot patrols of multiple properties by myself. It's awesome being able to see someone 3 or 4 houses away!


----------



## StorminMatt

MAD777 said:


> And an Eagletac MX25L3C with 6 Nichia 219B emitters. This is my first foray into Nichia and I figured 6 is better than 1.



You're going to LOVE that one! There just isn't a better light that you can get for $100 than this one. I know that, in the few days I have had mine, it has rapidly become a favorite. You just HAVE to love a wall of 92 CRI neutral white light.


----------



## blanex1

TKC said:


> *Malkoff HA TAC 1CR123. Why, because it is a Malkoff. I read the 234 page Malkoff thread and HAD to buy one.
> *



yep,i did the same thing about a month ago,i take this little light to bed with me every night after my walks,grate little light.:tired:


----------



## tops2

Lumintop Tool AAA aluminum cause I wanted a new AAA light as a backup. High enough for quick "burst" uses and a low that gives enough usable (to me) level with long runtime. So far I really like it.


----------



## wle

because it is $6, beautifully finished, tiny, and bright


i love it but i EDC my DQG tiny 18650 model 4, still

the new light is almost too bright for darkness, only one mode

still i like it..

wle

Mini SingFire SF - 348 180Lm CREE XPE R3 Stainless Steel LED Torch - 1 x 10440 / AAA Battery115412001


----------



## Sambob

Picked up a Convoy S3 NW 500lm model I wanted something other than my thrunite T30s blinding doctor office white light, I rarely turn It to the 650lm high mode.
The Convoy's NW Is much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Tusk

Fenix RC11 to try an 18650 light for the first time. The lack of a functioning lockout feature made the light unusable for me. I ended up sending it back and it’s back to the drawing board for an 18650 light.


----------



## trojansteel

Is anyone actually purchasing non-LED lights? 
I just ordered an HDS LE 18650. Why? From what I understand, they are extremely reliable and I'll get some excellent runtime from the 18650.


----------



## TKC

*This IS the LED section. *


----------



## tops2

The last 2 purchases:

1. BLF 438 AAA: Boy I love the tint on this thing. I guess when I joined, the first group buy was over but I keep seeing people mentioning this one. I know why. I just love the beam and tint so much. Its plenty bright to me for indoor use. Its a nice I guess neutral tint with white whites to me (which I prefer more), instead of the warmer/yellow neutrals whites. Its almost the only light I use while at home unless I need moonlight mode (mostly for right before bed and middle of night). I guess I'm in the "honeymoon" phase still..so sometimes I just turn the lights off, shine it on stuff with colors (ie: kids brightly colored toys or even wood furniture) and just look at the colors. I guess its like when getting my first LCD TV and watching those HD nature channels in awe.

2. Lumintop Tool AAA (Aluminium version): Awesome AAA light to me and its become my current keychain light (aside from my Nitecore Tube). I love the size vs power output ratio. The high is much brighter and throws further than I expected. The mid is probably what I'll use mostly. The low has long long runtime at a still usable level (but not as dim as moonlight). As mentioned in another thread, I got the version with both the clicky and magnetic tail caps. I like both, and just am trying each cap for extended time on actual keychain to see how I'll like it in the long run.


----------



## Inebriated

I spent my REI gift card on a Maglite 3D 3rd Gen. I've wanted a long runtime light for a bit, without real need for a higher output, and I was planning on an M61WLL for a 6P (still am), but when life offers you a free light with a 117 hour Eco mode _and_ a few minutes of 625 lumens at 41k candela, well... it's hard to turn that down. 

I like it a lot. It's got a surprisingly neutral beam, and the beam focusing is much better than on my old incan that I vaguely remember. The switch feels good, and the fit/finish looks great. I'm impressed. I can't wait to get it out to the farm and see how it throws. 



trojansteel said:


> Is anyone actually purchasing non-LED lights?
> I just ordered an HDS LE 18650. Why? From what I understand, they are extremely reliable and I'll get some excellent runtime from the 18650.


I may or may not have purchased a couple of 6P's in recent weeks... and I may or may not get a 6D Maglite for the heck of it soon.

I've really been liking the incan lights more and more, and while I'm not going to rely on them with so many good LED's in the stable, the 6P's have been my go-to lights for everything around the house.


----------



## vadimax

Arrrgh! I hate those sales. Just ordered on Banggood an Astrolux SC 3B just to employ a sadly useless free Olight 14500... And 43% off played its dirty trick, of course.


----------



## UnderPar

Added SC63w to my Zebralight family... Very powerful tiny light... :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## MAD777

vadimax said:


> Arrrgh! I hate those sales. Just ordered on Banggood an Astrolux SC 3B just to employ a sadly useless free Olight 14500... And 43% off played its dirty trick, of course.


Ha! I just fell in to that same trap!


----------



## Parrot Quack

It's in the mail.......a group buy Nitecore MH20GT. 

The four light Nitecore group is complete.


----------



## recDNA

I also got a MH20GT but at A&A deal for the day. Was looking for an EDC thrower. Still looking. I find it just a little too big for every day pocket carry. It's fine in my jacket or for pocket use if I KNOW I will need throw. Of course the trouble is I seldom know in advance when I will need a flashlight let alone which type. I still haven't 100% decided whether I will keep it. Should have more time to play with it this weekend


----------



## bykfixer

The brand spanking new Streamlight ProTac HL4.

Why?
2200, 600 or 60 lumens using primaries or 18mm's.
I guess what caused me to actually buy a first run of a new product was the $99 sale until 4/24 at Brite Guy. 

Eh, plus I dig low serial numbers.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> The brand spanking new Streamlight ProTac HL4.
> 
> Why?
> 2200, 600 or 60 lumens using primaries or 18mm's.
> I guess what caused me to actually buy a first run of a new product was the $99 sale until 4/24 at Brite Guy.
> 
> Eh, plus I dig low serial numbers.




:naughty: would this maybe be the highest output light the fixer has!


----------



## Parrot Quack

recDNA said:


> I also got a MH20GT but at A&A deal for the day. Was looking for an EDC thrower. Still looking. I find it just a little too big for every day pocket carry. It's fine in my jacket or for pocket use if I KNOW I will need throw. Of course the trouble is I seldom know in advance when I will need a flashlight let alone which type. I still haven't 100% decided whether I will keep it. Should have more time to play with it this weekend



Will Vinh mod it for you, making it more floody and maybe more throwie?


----------



## MAD777

I've been wanting some copper bling, also wanted some Nichia 219b samples, and I didn't have a size AA light. And, I didn't want to break the bank, so I looked for deals on small, already inexpensive lights. Here's the 4 lights coming... 

Eagletac D25A, Nichia 219B (AA) 
Astrolux SC, Cu, XPL-HI (AA) 
Lumintop Worm, Cu, Nichia 219B (AAA) 
Astrolux A01, Cu, Nichia 219B (AAA)

Grand total, with a couple 10440 & a couple 14500 batteries, was $135 (US).

So, I got copper, got AA, got Nichia, & didn't break the bank. 👍


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> :naughty: would this maybe be the highest output light the fixer has!



Candella, no.
Lumens, yup X 2.2 as my highest to date is a 1000 lumen PK light. 

I have a couple of Dorcy million candle power halogen spotlights from days gone by.
Thinking about a Streamlight LED spotlight at some point. Lots more run time than those Dorcy lights.

Much smaller than a spotlight. 




Based on the 2 pictured 18650's I speculate it's about the size of this 2aa Rayovac. And not much larger than some baby cop lights.

After it arrived edit:


About the size of a Mag 2C.


----------



## Monocrom

_*UST Splash-flash LED light (black body)*_

I realized that a small light that can be used as a beacon to let drivers behind me know I'm there, might come in handy in a disaster situation. One in which I might have to grab my GHB (Get Home Bag). And hoof it on foot. Something I can clip to one of the (in my case) decorative stylish loops on the front of my bag (the back when it's strapped to me). Should work on a military-style bag where those loops are actually functional. 

Two things though.... One, I know from past experience that this particular light is not the most durable. (To put it mildly.) But for that particular task, it should work without any issues. Also, none of my EDC lights have an S.O.S. mode. The UST light, does. If I need real help, I at least have an extra option. Not for signaling drivers. But campers or hikers might see it in a rural setting. 

Two, the small carabiner clip that comes with it is too small for loop attachment. Needs to be replaced right away. No big deal as a cheap non-climbing generic carabiner is like $1.oo in most places.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

Haven't been on here in ages! Anyways Mine was the Bushnell Pro 600 lumen model. Knurling is very noticeable, B/C of the barrel's shape. Also has a good strike bezel.


----------



## davyro

Ordered the new Nitecore MH20GT ,I love my original MH20 but Nitecore brought the new GT version that happens to throw 362metres.So for all the goodness of the original MH20 & to be
able to throw 362m I had to order one.....it also happens to be tax return time which made the decision to buy even easier


----------



## Chinook

pretty much the opposite here...I got the MH20GT and love the form and UI and long throw
I just ordered the MH20NW to check out the tint and the "floodier" beam
I figure to offer my wife her choice for dog walking...
though in the past she has gone for the "see 'em first, kill 'em first"


----------



## knyt_crawlr

Mine was a 571 lumen Inova T4R to replace my T4R I bought back 3 years ago.


----------



## Parrot Quack

For that, night goggles. Own the night.


----------



## Chinook

Parrot Quack said:


> For that, night goggles. Own the night.




not an option unless they have maybe zebra frames??


----------



## SV_huMMer

The last one was Fenix RC09. 

Why?

Small and light
Rechargeable
(!!!) 22.1mm head = compatibility with my collection of on-head accessories for the (now deceased ) LD-20. 

I know, this (head diameter) could be the finniest reason to buy a flashlight, but hey - that's what I did


----------



## blanex1

i got these two,the surefire 6p i ended up boring out for 18650 and swap out its tail-cap with a 6PX two click one and added sloarforce dropin,and got this E1L used and replaced its tail-cap with a newer E1D TC. for one of the best EDC's i own for night walks,learned most of this stuff hear on the forum.http://


----------



## bykfixer

LEDMaster2003_V2 said:


> Haven't been on here in ages! Anyways Mine was the Bushnell Pro 600 lumen model. Knurling is very noticeable, B/C of the barrel's shape. Also has a good strike bezel.



Those Bushnells aint half bad.

Does the 600 lumen have that sliding lockout switch?


----------



## knyt_crawlr

Picked up both a Fenix PD35 2014 Version and a Nitecore P12 2015 Version yesterday. Like both lights but for different reasons. And I like the different features on each of the lights too. A P12GT and a PD35 TAC arrive next week so I can truly compare all 4 of these great lights to each other. Finally branching out to different brands and models after years of Streamlight and SureFire lights only.


----------



## Chinook

Chinook said:


> pretty much the opposite here...I got the MH20GT and love the form and UI and long throw
> I just ordered the MH20NW to check out the tint and the "floodier" beam
> I figure to offer my wife her choice for dog walking...
> though in the past she has gone for the "see 'em first, kill 'em first"


--------------
I was surprised...she chose the NW over the GT
said the overall illum (spread) was preferable to the far reach of the GT


----------



## richbuff

Acebeam EC50vn cw dome on. 

One 26650 and one XHP70 emitter. What kind of 26650 battery? The kind of 26650 as recommended by Vinh. 

This item has a very attractive power/size ratio. More compact than 3 x 18650, and with plenty of lumens for the size. This is currently what I am excited about. I want something such as this for my nascent collection. 

I will use the smaller Olight S2 more often; and my larger lights have more "Wow!" factor, but I want to keep the mid-size portion of my collection up to date by adding exciting items. 

When it arrives, I will post in the First Impressions thread for this item, located in another section of this forum.


----------



## jdrake

richbuff said:


> Acebeam EC50vn cw dome on.
> 
> One 26650 and one XHP70 emitter. What kind of 26650 battery? The kind of 26650 as recommended by Vinh.
> 
> This item has a very attractive power/size ratio. More compact than 3 x 18650, and with plenty of lumens for the size. This is currently what I am excited about. I want something such as this for my nascent collection.
> 
> I will use the smaller Olight S2 more often; and my larger lights have more "Wow!" factor, but I want to keep the mid-size portion of my collection up to date by adding exciting items.
> 
> When it arrives, I will post in the First Impressions thread for this item, located in another section of this forum.



I too am interested in Acebeam's EC50, but then I saw this thread and am reconsidering: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?418616-Acebeam-EC50-initial-impressions


----------



## ven

Big vinh to look after baby vinhs.......










Nice neutral tint, 8000+lim and 500kcd




Not fully tested yet with no time or weather , hopefully soon and stretch its legs. Nothing I don't like about it, the size,build ,all adds to the rc40vnT attraction for me. Drivervnx2 for lots of mode flexibility and the 6 standard cells in the pack swapped for 10a 3500mah to give it a helping hand.

Thats it for a bit now, time to enjoy what I have !


----------



## richbuff

In addition to *ven*s' vinh family pics: 



jdrake said:


> I too am interested in Acebeam's EC50, but then I saw this thread and am reconsidering: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?418616-Acebeam-EC50-initial-impressions


You should be ok/fine. I purchased mine from a supplier who, at the minimum, inspects each light and insures only the correct product is shipped to you. Also, any problem he will make it right, no problem, real fast. 

:welcome:


----------



## billcoe

Just put a XTAR D06 dive light on order. Not for diving, but taking out on a kayak in the bay. It's gonna be wet and salty, and don't want to burn up an expensive flashlight. Got it for $39 off Ebay, including shipping. So we'll see what it looks like when it gets here and how well it holds up. I'd like to figure out a way to do some underwater filming with a go pro, but not sure how I can view what I'm filming remotely if I stick it 8 or more feet under murkey water.

It seems like a great price for a dive light. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?412920-D400vn-High-Quality-Dive-Light


----------



## Newlumen

I read the cpf forum. People with xhp70 and xml pdt light, they recommend xml pdt... So I went with xml pdt... My next led will be mtg2, ven strongly recommend it.


----------



## josekym

Got an Acebeam L10 lately, as an inexpensive backup to my Fenix LD12. However, the L10 is now dead after rolling off a table.


----------



## TKC

*I bought a Malkoff MDC SHO. I wanted a single output light, and since I love Malkoff, the MDC SHO was the obvious choice for me.*


----------



## UnderPar

Nitecore MT40GT. For our security personnel in the company.....


----------



## ronniepudding

4 lights this week :/

Eagletac D25A and D25C clickies with Nichia 219 in both (on sale at ILLUMN); Foursevens Atom AA and Atom AL with reflectors, on clearance at Foursevens. Also got a 360 headband kit, Quark 1xAA body tube for my QT2A-X, and an Olight 16340 cell. I think that's enough toys to keep my occupied for a while.


----------



## TA_ls1

I just bought the Zebralight SC600 MK III HI, why? In my opinion it's the best compact 1x18650 light out, and I won't need another light for a long time...until the hi cri SC600 comes out haha. Zebralight has proven to be top notch.


----------



## bignc

It was a hard decision. Almost bought a/ some incans!

Local shop had:
2 x c2 incan
3 x c2 led
3 x 6p incan
2 x 6pd
3 x g3 incan
2 x g3z led
1 x M2!!!
And the L1 i brought home.  (nothing great, its a gen 6.)


----------



## trojansteel

Olight s15r. Why? Because battery junction had a flash sale and it cost about 20 bux.


----------



## recDNA

MH20GT for the throw.


----------



## RobertMM

bignc said:


> It was a hard decision. Almost bought a/ some incans!
> 
> Local shop had:
> 2 x c2 incan
> 3 x c2 led
> 3 x 6p incan
> 2 x 6pd
> 3 x g3 incan
> 2 x g3z led
> 1 x M2!!!
> And the L1 i brought home.  (nothing great, its a gen 6.)



Any L1 is great. With a 16340 it still puts out decent throw.


----------



## bignc

RobertMM said:


> Any L1 is great. With a 16340 it still puts out decent throw.



This is true. I have a thing for discontinued SF lights. El1, e1b, etc. I guess that is the "why.?."


----------



## tsask

Klarus FH 10 wanted one when it first came out but the $200 pricetag was tough to justify, as I own some other multi colored LED lights such as the Nitecore SRT7 and C3. I kept admiring it with its special lens and multi colored (red. white and green) applications all accessible via strobe. When I saw the $100 off sale pricing I had to decide about the FH 10 and the 2300 lumen RS30. I got the FH 10, then 10 days later pulled the trigger and got the RS 30. It's on the way. I like the fact that it does not appear to be a light while in holster. While occasionally wearing traditional Western business attire (suit tie etc) sometimes I do not want to show a lot of metal hardware on my belt. OTOH I think there may have been times in the past while walking in downtown Southeast Washington DC that my gun metal colored Surefire, O light or Nitecore presented enough of a comparison to a sidearm, especially a glancing view in low light conditions that may have bought me enough time to get off the street safely or enter my vehicle and depart safely. The Klarus AR 10 looks tempting because I like an angled LED light on my belt lighting my path. The 1000 lumens is more than my ROFIS JR20 yet I like the tail cap switch much better on the Rofis. After spending about $200 I want to restrain myself for awhile LOL.


----------



## jonwkng

A really nice little Damascus AA light from one of my favourite custom flashlight makers!


----------



## FREI

Last generation E2L because it was "cheap":twothumbs (and I want it to have a long time)


----------



## wildcatter

The TN-36,,,, just because I want to be able to see whats going on around me without panning a flashlight all over the place,,,, it worked!! Plus finding a guy who bought it for its lumens thinking he would have a super thrower and not even wanting a flood, he was calling it junk said his 1100 lumen light would throw farther,,,,DU!! so he offered it with 4 brand new 3400 Thrunite 18650 cells and everything he got with it but the holster for $115.00,,,,, guess I'll just have to make doe with the TN-36 instead of getting the Mini 30 I was going to buy,,,,,,, I like finding people like this,,,,:twothumbs


----------



## OnlyownEnergizer250lumen

The Nitecore HC30W because my MH20 could not be pocket carried in dress clothes... (which is all I ever wear.)

Loving it so far! Just arrived today.


----------



## Taz80

Nitecore MH41, because I really like the up and down U.I. with the short cuts.


----------



## eraursls1984

jonwkng said:


> A really nice little Damascus AA light from one of my favourite custom flashlight makers!


I just wish we could see a picture of them in the email. I know it's not going to happen, but I'd be really interested in this one if they had the clip tail cap that several people got for the titanium version.


----------



## Nutdip

I received a $30.00 coupon code from Zappos.com today. I didn't need any shoes or clothing so I typed in "flashlight" just in case. Sure enough! They had 1 Black Diamond Ember left. Snapped it up for 20 bucks and free one day shipping.  USB Charge, can use to charge your phone/device, 150 to 1 lumen dimming with touch sensitive switch (can turn off at rear so it won't activate accidentally) Nice hoop end to hang it places. Looks purdy cool. I should get it day after tomorrow as I just completed the order. It's for sale for 30 bucks. lol (Just kidding.)


----------



## vadimax

Lumintop Prince SS. I was drunk  Alcohol makes women and lights irresistible.


----------



## run4jc

vadimax said:


> Lumintop Prince SS. I was drunk  Alcohol makes women and lights irresistible.



Lumintop sent me a brass one to test. I'll be curious to see what you think of the SS. It's simple but fairly impressive. But HEAVY. If the batteries died you could just throw it at someone like a weapon.


----------



## vadimax

run4jc said:


> Lumintop sent me a brass one to test. I'll be curious to see what you think of the SS. It's simple but fairly impressive. But HEAVY. If the batteries died you could just throw it at someone like a weapon.



Ha! Exactly the same I thought while weighing Astrolux SC in my hand  Properly aimed it can definitely knock out an opponent


----------



## wimmer21

Fenix TK75vnQ (HXP70) for the flood.


----------



## wimmer21

wildcatter said:


> The TN-36,,,, just because I want to be able to see whats going on around me without panning a flashlight all over the place,,,, it worked!! Plus finding a guy who bought it for its lumens thinking he would have a super thrower and not even wanting a flood, he was calling it junk said his 1100 lumen light would throw farther,,,,DU!! so he offered it with 4 brand new 3400 Thrunite 18650 cells and everything he got with it but the holster for $115.00,,,,, guess I'll just have to make doe with the TN-36 instead of getting the Mini 30 I was going to buy,,,,,,, I like finding people like this,,,,:twothumbs



Heck of a deal (I have one too).

It's odd that someone looking for throw would spend that much without doing any research. Lucky for you tho!


----------



## lacrimosa

Astrolux Copper SC. Why? I love copper. It's a disease. Plus, the flashlight seems to have reviewed relatively well and has a lot of lumens for the size.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the Nitecore EA11. I used to have the EA1 and was not impressed. I gave it away to a friend who was very pleased with it. Now the interface seems to be improved and I wanted a new light with a side switch.


----------



## markr6

wimmer21 said:


> It's odd that someone looking for throw would spend that much without doing any research.



No kidding. "_This Lamborghini is a POS! Doesn't handle off-road driving at all! DO NOT BUY!_"


----------



## canonite

Last unit received Nitecore SRT 7 (last week). Awaiting SRT 3 tomorrow ....

Been looking at the SRT 7 ever since I bought my first NC P12... The SRT was on 'sale' so I bought it and added the SRT 3 as a companion/backup. The SRT 3 was because of the same UI as the SRT 7 and the fact that it accepted a wide range of batteries from Li-ion (16340,14500;CR123) to NiMH (envelops) to alkaline, albeit at the expense of distance and power...


----------



## TKC

*​Malkoff SHO. I got it a couple of weeks ago. I don't think I posted about it. A friend mentioned that he tended to only use one level, it got me thinking; I do the same. So, I thought I would get a SHO.*


----------



## Fireclaw18

I ordered a Skilhunt DS16. It's a 500 lumen 1xAA light similar to a Sunwayman C15r.

I purchased it as a possible mod host. My plan is to convert it to a triple XPL HI with a FET driver, powered by a Samsung 30Q 18650 (I hope to bore out the battery tube with my Dremel). I figure max output on a fresh cell should be 3,000 lumens. Will obviously get very hot very fast at full power.

I expect to handle the actual mechanics of the mod similarly to my modded Sunwayman C10R single 18500 triple. I plan to mount the new driver in front of the LED shelf. Use of a 7mm thick Carclo triple optic frees up space in the optic compartment for the driver. The space previously used by the stock driver can then be used to accommodate a longer cell.


----------



## CLHC

SureFire Titan Plus. I wanted/needed(?) a small[ish] pocketable EDC[able] illuminator, and because I simply wanted it. That's all!


----------



## Lateck

I posted I bought a couple of Olight's back in February. ..... 
I have added a ThruNite TC12, Nitecore HC30, another Maglite 3 D-cell and just ordered a ThruNite TN4A. ...... All since my last post in this thread. Darn addiction. 
When will I see the light?

Lateck,


----------



## CLHC

Latest LED purchase, SF.SideKick











Because I simply wanted another SF LED carry on my person. That's all.


----------



## lightedlife

Thrunite tn4a ho & nitecore tube


----------



## blanex1

a fenix PD35 and some surefire's 6P's,but i think i'm more of a spyderco knife guy!as i really like collecting them a lot more then the flashlights these days!but i seem to always come back hear looking around!!


----------



## BloodLust

Jetbeam Mini-1. Stainless Steel. 100 lumens high. I forgot the lumens on low. USB rechargeable. Similar to the MEC Army.







Fenix LD02 and E12.
The E12 was sipposed to be my wifes, but she liked the LD02 size better.
It worked out well since my minimalist light is the Mini-1 and I keep the E12 as my light in my carryon baggage since I fly and stay in different countries on a weekly basis. It turns on in low so I don't disturb the other passenger in the cabin and it doesn't look too threateningnor tactical since it doesn't have a crenelated bezel.


----------



## canonite

NC EA11 , because I had NC NL147s which didn't work in my SRT3.. And not wanting to be stuck with batteries I don't have use for, I bought something that could use them..


----------



## harro

An Acebeam K60, for that XHP70 and 5klms, if only for a few minutes at a time. I like the form of the larger flooders and throwers, and the next purchase will be a K70 ( then a rest as thats my torch budget blown to kingdom come, for this year! ).


----------



## CLHC

These three [3]:







Because I needed more surface lighting for my work area.


----------



## Ishango

canonite said:


> NC EA11 , because I had NC NL147s which didn't work in my SRT3.. And not wanting to be stuck with batteries I don't have use for, I bought something that could use them..



Sound like a good reason to buy a light. Maybe I should order some odd batteries as well


----------



## aginthelaw

Rev victor enthusiast, tn36-utVN (no sense getting the ultimate thrower without the ultimate flooder to go with it), tx25c (because they're so cute), dx30lc2-r (because I miss my d25lc2) & lastly a d25lc2 tactical (because I miss my d25lc2, & this one's twice the output). The eagletacs were a pkg deal from one of the guys on flashlight fanatics, so might as well spread the love. Besides, it's hurricane season. What better reason to buy lights than death and destruction might be upon us soon?


----------



## MAD777

aginthelaw said:


> Rev victor enthusiast, tn36-utVN (no sense getting the ultimate thrower without the ultimate flooder to go with it)....



Ha-ha! I love your logic! Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## BloodLust

Hi! What lights are these and how much please? What batteries do they use? I was about to get the Cat version of these lights but they ran on 3x AAA and I'm streamlining my gear to run off AAs.
Thanks!



CLHC said:


> These three [3]:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I needed more surface lighting for my work area.


----------



## tsask

BloodLust said:


> Hi! What lights are these and how much please? What batteries do they use? I was about to get the Cat version of these lights but they ran on 3x AAA and I'm streamlining my gear to run off AAs.
> Thanks!


 I think I see "LARRY" on the light. as in "LARRYLIGHT". There are many folks here at CPF who have had the opportunity and means to own this brand of flashlight and can share more details about the ultimate flashlight ownership experience in the world.


----------



## CLHC

BloodLust said:


> Hi! What lights are these and how much please? What batteries do they use? I was about to get the Cat version of these lights but they ran on 3x AAA and I'm streamlining my gear to run off AAs.
> Thanks!





tsask said:


> I think I see "LARRY" on the light. as in "LARRYLIGHT". There are many folks here at CPF who have had the opportunity and means to own this brand of flashlight and can share more details about the ultimate flashlight ownership experience in the world.


As stated above. These specific three [3] are the NEBO LiL Larry that do run on 3 AAA Batteries. The other three [3] buttons shown behind are the NEBO BIG Larry and they run on 3 AA Batteries. I'm using Panasonic Eneloop Pro for these six [6] NEBO Larrys.


----------



## bykfixer

The new PK PR-1.

Why? 


If ya gotta ask...


----------



## ven

I will ask why? why only one? :laughing: 


Congrats, looks a very nice light


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> I will ask why? why only one? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Congrats, looks a very nice light



Valid question. lol. 

My one per month vow was for LED lights for May.
Once the maniacMay buying binge is done that'll apply to _all_ flashlights for June etc....
Unless the PK PL-2 comes out at the same time I score a 2 cell Burgess Range Finder.


----------



## ven

Your slowing down!!!! .....................its happened to me, pretty picky now with my selection. Who knows, might not even be 1 a month!


----------



## PB Wilson

I just got notice that my Zebralight H600Fd III is out for delivery.

What illness can I feign to get home to it RIGHT AWAY?!??!?

I purchased it as a large upgrade from my Petzl with power, a beautiful glow and bombproofness. It's my first foray into the 18650 world and I envision carrying it in my messenger bag 24/7. I've got a camp-out with my son this weekend and am looking forward to wowing all the other parents and kids (and even myself) with this new tool/toy.


----------



## ven

Easy mr wilson, you keep seeing bright lights and making you feel sick!!! You need to get home and get in a dark room..................all truth :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

How about a wooden light?



$8 nip, shipped. 
It was 10¢ per lumen.


----------



## Lateck

I have added a couple more 18650 powered lights since my last post here, ThruNite TC12 & Nitecore HC30. 
But my latest is a ThruNite TN4A. 
As for why? If I need a reason, are some of the good reviews here on CPF. Also to fill needs in my lighting tool bag. 
I needed a headlamp, so the HC30 and I needed a good 4 AA cell light, so the TN4A.

Lateck,


----------



## CELICA XX

Surefire EB1 with tail shroud on Amazon for $79

I've been wanting the tail shroud version of this light for a while... since I discovered they pulled it from the Surefire website, I figured it's availability will become more and more scarce.


----------



## BloodLust

Since I'm streamlining my emergency gear to run off AAs, I looked into 1x AA flashlights that convert into a lantern.

I picked up a Nite Ize 3-in1 Mini.
10 lumens low. 80 lumens high.
Good output for 1xAA. IPX4 water resistance. Under $12.
The lantern surface could have been a bit larger but it still puts out decent enough light. It could have done away with the Red LED flasher/marker since it's output is too weak to be of much use. Amber would have been better as it can be used as a nightlight as well.
I would prefer the Green body since the black switches are barely seen against the blue or dark red body. I assume it was intended to be some sort of emergency light as well because of the red flasher, so I would prefer switches which are high contrast to the body.
Starting on low would have been better.





UCO Leschi
Large lantern surface. Nice colors. Orange tailcap switch.
112 lumens high, 34 lumens low. Strobe.
Such a promising lantern if not for it's WEIRD memory mode!
I don't mind a memory mode but this is the only light I've come across that stars in the NEXT mode that it remembers. So if you use it on high, it will always come on in strobe. Very disorienting. If this is addressed, I would prefer this over the Nite Ize.


----------



## KBobAries

An EB1C on amazon for $80. Great discount on a 200 lumen model now that everyone is chasing the newer 300. Plan on tinkering with this one a bit just to see what can be done with it.

Dan


----------



## CLHC

A couple of these in AAA just to have:






Also, my first Illuminators in Cu and Ti. That's all for now!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I just received my first Prometheus Beta QRv2 with clip.

Excellent light.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Manker E14 XPG2.

When it arrived I promptly replaced the emitters with Quad XPL HI neutral, the driver with a DrJones H17F, solder braided driver and tailcap springs, and replaced the 18350 tube with an 18650 tube.

It is a little larger and heavier than what I normally EDC, but the output on a fresh Samsung 30Q is amazing. At a guess, maybe 3500 lumens. 

This is my first time using the H17F driver. This is the best clicky driver I've ever seen. All modes are fully programmable, has a true moonlight, a temp sensor, instant shortcut to turbo, etc.


----------



## JATOAV8OR

Up until last week my Armytek Wizard Pro V2 was my most used torch although I have had some reliability issues. I just recently received a Klarus RT20 it's the updated version of the AR10. I must admit I'm falling in love with it. If the RT20 had a TIR lens option to defuse the beam I'd say it was as close to perfection in a mass produced flashlight as there is.
I have two Wizard PROs , V2 & V3 and both have been replaced by Armytek due to malfunctions so my faith in their reliability has been shaken.
My best flood without a doubt is a Vinh Nguyen Eagletec MX30L4XCvn. It lights the countryside!


----------



## MAD777

Eagletac M30 heavily modified by vinhnguyen54. Why? Because 301,000 lux throws 1,100 meters and weighs less than 11 ounces.


----------



## bykfixer

A Mag XL 50.

Why? 
Well #1 I didn't have one.
Number 2 I wanted to see if the anti-roll fits on a Malkoff tail cap.




Yup, sure does.

And number 3, it aint a bad little flashlight at all.


----------



## jon_slider

Maratac w Maratac MLH driver and High CRI 3000k XPG:





I wanted a backup for my favorite EDC, a High CRI 3000k XPG Maratac with ReyLight LMH Driver. 
Am curious to edc one that starts on Medium instead of Low

Tint variations (the one pictured above is second from left)


----------



## recDNA

Sc5. Want to see 500 lumens from an eneloop


----------



## _nw

jon_slider said:


> Maratac w Maratac MLH driver and High CRI 3000k XPG:



So you did end up going with it! That's awesome. Thanks to your pointer (thank you!) my Maratac is now rocking a 4000K 219B and I'm quite happy with it. I was tempted to go with the 3000K XPG but the skeuomorphism of a warm LED would bother me I think. Not a value judgement! Just an opinion. I'm sure I'll try it sometime though.


----------



## staticx57

_nw said:


> So you did end up going with it! That's awesome. Thanks to your pointer (thank you!) my Maratac is now rocking a 4000K 219B and I'm quite happy with it. I was tempted to go with the 3000K XPG but the skeuomorphism of a warm LED would bother me I think. Not a value judgement! Just an opinion. I'm sure I'll try it sometime though.



I think you are far to use to cool white LEDs. Once you try other tints you realize that LEDs arent meant to be blue and you start to only like neutral and warm white LEDs.


----------



## _nw

staticx57 said:


> I think you are far to use to cool white LEDs. Once you try other tints you realize that LEDs arent meant to be blue and you start to only like neutral and warm white LEDs.



Well I'm pretty new around here but my flashlight experience was basically incandescent>>CPF and at this point I think I've spent more time with my three 4000Ks than anything else. 

I'm sure it's beautiful, I only meant to say that it feels like the LED is posing as an incandescent with unclear benefits, _to me_. 

On topic my most recent purchase was a 219B Rotary. Here's a pic I already posted over in the HDS thread.


----------



## ven

Very nice NW , watch that baby for rolling !


----------



## tsask

Klarus Mi 7..... could not resist


----------



## jon_slider

_nw said:


> skeuomorphism of a warm LED would bother me





_nw said:


> the LED is posing as an incandescent



my house lighting is 3000k incandescent
the 3000k LED is a close match
when my eyes are acclimated to 3000k incandescent at the end of the evening, I turn off the house lights and use the 3000k LED to walk through the house checking the doors are locked.

I like that the 3000k LED is equally soothing to my eyes as my house lighting.

I also have 4000k N219b and in the above scenario, it looks more blueish white than the ambient light my brain is adapted to.

There are times when a less warm light is my first choice, such as during the day, when my eyes are adapted to a higher Kelvin color temperature. Then the 4000k N219 does not look blueish, and instead the 3000k looks kind of orange.

My choice of Color temperature is entirely dependent on the ambient light that my brain is adapted to. I prefer cooler Kelvin during the day, and warmer Kelvin at night.

Another pattern of preference I have discovered for my needs, is that at low lumen levels I prefer Warm 3000 Kelvin, at high lumen levels I prefer Neutral 4000 Kelvin

my theoretical ideal light would have a 3000k color below 3 lumens, 4000k color on medium of about 20-40 lumens, and for 100+ lumens Im OK with 5000k color, or even 6000k above 200 lumens. 

imho, people who prefer brighter lights, seem to prefer cooler color temperatures, and people who have a primary interest in lower lumen levels, tend to prefer warmer color temperatures.

no wrong answer, different scenarios benefit from different choices 



tsask said:


> Klarus Mi 7..... could not resist



that is an example of someone choosing a cool white LED, for use at high brightness levels of LiIon.. fits the pattern… brighter goes with cooler 

my priority is not brightness, I prioritize High CRI.
I LIKE the skeuomorphism, including the High Color Rendering, of an LED that resembles a warm incandescent. Cool white LEDs lack CRI.

I prefer LED flashlights because the bulbs dont burn out the way my incandescent maglights used to. But there is no denying that incandescent has superior Color Rendering to any LED.


----------



## ven

Very similar to you Jon, warmer at night as i find easier on the tired eyes(can cope with 5000k though). In the day, 5000k pretty much, as i find i need brighter light to fight ambient light......


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very similar to you Jon, warmer at night as i find easier on the tired eyes(can cope with 5000k though). In the day, 5000k pretty much, as i find i need brighter light to fight ambient light......



Well put Ven.

I can see stuff in the daytime with an ugly ole Coast beam with a lot less lumens than my brightest incans. 
Maybe that 'blue' contrasts with nature colors better?


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very similar to you Jon, warmer at night as i find easier on the tired eyes(can cope with 5000k though). In the day, 5000k pretty much, as i find i need brighter light to fight ambient light......



Well put Ven.

I can see stuff in the daytime with an ugly ole Coast beam with a lot less lumens than my brightest incans. 
Maybe that 'blue' contrasts with nature colors better?


----------



## jon_slider

your comment led me to some interesting links that suggest blue light is particularly useful during the day (otoh it seems to interfere with sleep)

"Research has shown blue light delays release of the sleep hormone melatonin...
blue light at night stimulates alertness and diminishes feelings of drowsiness, interfering with sleep. Exposure to blue light during the day, however, results in a similar, more welcome boost to alertness and reduction to fatigue"

Blue light has a Dark Side
"Study after study has linked working the night shift and exposure to light at night to several types of cancer (breast, prostate), diabetes, heart disease, and obesity."

An old hippy hanging out in a camper van at night, will prefer a warmer LED at lower lumens, than when he's working on the van during the day .


----------



## staticx57

Yep jon, I agree with you 100%. I don't mind cooler lights during the day evening, but come night I am all about warm lights. I even went as far as buying amber and red lights and I love those as well for the middle of the night.

I have the apps and programs on my desktop, laptop, tablet and phone to warm the screens at night and I can't go back to the blue screens at night, but I hate warm screens during the day.


----------



## vadimax

jon_slider said:


> Blue light has a Dark Side
> "Study after study has linked working the night shift and exposure to light at night to several types of cancer (breast, prostate), diabetes, heart disease, and obesity."



How I hate that type of "scientists": "All people that have died ate cucumbers. So, we make a conclusion that cucumbers are deadly poisonous!"


----------



## Going_Supernova

Last ordered was the 97 lumen 2xAA Mini-Mag for 2xAA size, AA power source, two level light plus long runtime, reasonable price and the MAG ML300LX 3xD for moderate lumens, multi-levels, with good runtime and reasonable price. I have yet to receive them.


----------



## Warp

Currently ordered or received this week:
-Thrunite TN12 (2016 XP-L V6)
-Nitecore MT10A
-Fenix E20 (2015)
-Fenix E20 (2014, shake)
-Ozark Trail 2xAA 225 lumen
-Fenix E05

Why: I buy lights in bursts. I'll decide it's time, get on CPF, see what the current stuff is, and buy some...then I won't log in for about 1.5 years on average in order to avoid buying more. 

But I've been slacking. Our daughter lost her second/backup flashlight and we still haven't found the first (older tactical UI Fenix 2xAA's), and as I looked for one to give her I realized that I hardly have any lights in the house. oo:

The first E20 was supposed to be the 2014 motion control model but I actually received the 2015. I like it and am short on lights so I kept it and ordered the 2014 somewhere else.

Thrunite TN12 XP-L V6 because I didn't have a light quite like that and I wanted one, price was great, it's a new version, and I've been very happy with my two other Thrunites. 

Nitecore MT10A because of the screaming 900+ lumen output on a 14500 and the ability to use any and all AA batteries, which are the most available in the country and the world, I'll be sure to take it with while traveling as well as whatever other uses.

Fenix E05 locally because my wife managed to not know the current location of her last two keychain lights.

The Ozark Trail 2xAA 225 lumen was $10 at Walmart so I figured why not, threw some Eneloops in it and put it in a bedroom drawer.


----------



## xajin

HellFighter. I really like it but needs more money


----------



## richbuff

Purchased today, will be coming in the mail soon: MX25L4CvnT, DriverVNX2, XPL pdt, ANSI lumen 5000, lux 185K, throw 860m.

Because performance specs are close to lights that are significantly larger in head diameter and significantly heavier. Anything with some more throw and similar lumens is a lot heavier and bulkier. 

This item has maximum throw to weight ratio in a 2.5 inch diameter package, with 5,000 lumens in a 550 gram package with batteries, versus similar performing lights that weigh about 750 grams with batteries, and that also have larger head diameter.


----------



## Lateck

Darn, this hobby can get additive..... 
I posted almost two months ago of three new lights. Since then I have added two more larger lights, a Olight SRMINI ll and a Niwalker MM18II, both more flood lights. 
As for why? They fill holes in my lighting plan or they make me feel better. Can't tell which. 

I'll keep reading to find out other areas I need to fill :twothumbs 

Lateck,


----------



## markr6

Purchased a K40M on ebay. $14. Figured it was a scam, and I guess I'm right. The member is no longer a member, and I got an email saying the "item is no longer available". Well of course, I bought it days before that!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Just arrived from 4Sevens.ca, a mirror polished, titanium Preon1. 

Why? Because it's shiny.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Oh my CG, classy ,sleek ...............your turning into a ti addict


----------



## Blackbeard

got a fenix e15 cause it came with a 123 battery, was abut $30, and im broke lol. however, to get full lumens on turbo you need a rcr123, so I pop in an olight rcr, but it drains it very fast and brightness steps down, even fresh off the charger. manual says should use the fenix brand rcr, but I figure thats more of a marketing ploy. anyway im just gonna use a cr123, its still pretty bright with that.


----------



## ven

Last is an engine, p60vnT mule, nichia 219C flavour and drivervn2 for flexibility..........why? well i may have mentioned it, but flood covers my uses pretty much 99% of the time. Mule........well no hot spot at all, just a wall of pleasant light to flood anything close without dazzle...............mule rule!





























Been used every day 5 days a week so far! love it

Does a gift count! Huge thanks to Jon, latest light i have is a princeVN with drivervn3..............love it, love it more as its a gift from a special friend




Triple xpl HI 5000k, beautiful beam(huge hot spot) , very useful for so many aplications


----------



## jon_slider

ven said:


> nichia 219C



congrats on that drop in
and your Prince is awesome! (you're most welcome, but honestly, I don't remember sending it to you)

can you, or anyone else post a side by side beam color comparison of a Lumintop Tool w N219b (or L11c w N219b, or even something with a typical XP-G2), next to something with N219c? 

Im trying to figure out what the N219c beam color looks like.

Left to right here are my 
Tool N219b, L11c w N219b, and XP-G2 Maratac


----------



## ven

I will try tomorrow Jon or weekend for you if no one else has, I have a v11r with a 219C inside (my mule won't give a hot spot so probably not much use)and could use either an olight m20 of 4500k or hds 4000k with the nichias. 

What I will say is expect 5000k, pretty much a more whiter tint , yet real life colour rendition and not as artificial (or exaggerated for a better word) as the B. A great led for day time and evening use......well tbh it's good at night too, but if you prefer warmer at night, then a swap to a B fOr extra eye comfort.

I would be tempted to get vinh to put a 219C in one of your AAA lights, or even get one for the transplant. You will like it for sure, just maybe not quite as much as the slightly warmer B's........after all a little variety is always good to have .


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Rec'd PKDL's PK PL2 in Black & Rainbow Ti, then scored a couple of lights I wanted to buy a couple of years ago, a Xeno Cube & Leather holster and a stainless steel Veleno Quantum D2(that came with both a Ti & Brass DQG Spy for good measure. Oh yeah, Klarus Mi7 in Red, Black & Blue(still trying to hook my wife into EDC'ing)...


----------



## JohnnyMac

My latest purchase was a Thrunite Ti HI I purchased on clearance before they were all gone. I'm a big fan of the Thrunite Ti3 lights and this all titanium host with XP-L HI for under $17 was a no brainer. Perfect EDC pocket or neck light.


----------



## ven

That's a bargain and some , had my Tis on my keys for ages and been flawless....love that little thrunite stainless light . Only to find one gripe would be the start in low. As its a work keys light the low is useless , so a quick 3 twists to high becomes a standard practice(can't be a deal breaker for me as its been used for year/s! )


----------



## ven

As promised jon and apologies upfront as tough on a phone, the 219C to the eye is pretty much a pure white.

So left side is a HDS hi cri 4000lm nichia 219b, right side is a v11r with a nichia 219C...............i can make them any tint you want, had blue on both :laughing: about the best i can do is as follows





There is no blue to the eye on the 219C, can guarantee that, just to prove the difficulty i had, here is one beam pic of the same




Yes blue on the 4000k :laughing: so the phone does change the colour/tint, so i had to lock it using a normal light to help out(1st pic). Rach has took the d2x out with her, so cant use a proper camera .


----------



## jon_slider

ven said:


> As promised jon and apologies upfront as tough on a phone, the 219C to the eye is pretty much a pure white.
> 
> So left side is a HDS hi cri 4000lm nichia 219b, right side is a v11r with a nichia 219C...............i can make them any tint you want, had blue on both :laughing: about the best i can do is as follows



Thank you very much!
Yes I agree it is difficult to get a phone that uses autowhite balance to show realistic colors. That is why I include a known CoolWhite XPG in my photos. It tricks the camera into a more realistic relative color for the other beams.

your photo is enough to show me that the N219c is quite cool. thank you!

I did once get an N219c from Vinh. I sold it immediately, because it was too similar to the XPG2 I love to hate. I dont see the N219c as being high enough CRI for my preferences. Your photo confirms it lacks Red Rendering, as I am a huge fan of the relatively pink color of your HDS.

the "look" of a beam changes based on ambient light, so during the day, I agree a 5000k+ LED will look white, and 4000k will not. That changes after a few hours of adaptation to indoor lighting at night. My home incandescent is 3000k. In that setting, and N219b is quite white, not pink or orange at all, because relative to my ambient 3000k, the N219b is 1000K cooler. That makes me dislike a 5000k color, at night. It IS too blue when my eyes are adapted to 3000k. 

thanks for confirming my bias against 5000k color for use at night. I agree completely that 5000k works better than 4000k when my eyes are adapted to sunlight, during the day. Imo, LED colors are perceived relative to the white balance the brain is adapted to at the time of day when the flashlight is being used. 

I can assure you that a 4000k N219b looks nice and white, at night. In fact, it too is too blue for me, when I wake up in the middle of the night, when I much prefer the gentle warmth of 3000k. Just my personal observations. No "best", as my preference changes based on what ambient light my brain is adapted to at the time.

Thank you for taking time to post photos.


----------



## ven

Welcome Jon, i prefer the nichia 219C in my mule here




Now i am used to it, the 5000k of no hot spot really makes colours real(not artificial) and looks very slightly on the warmer side of 5000k. 

One thing i love about the v11r though is the infinite control ring UI, i get up, dial it a little for more output, dial down as i get to bed..............no thought, no clicking.............just so user friendly(like the rotary but easier as towards the head, not tail) well for me anyway as always subjective and just a case of what you get used to!


----------



## Koam

My Lumintop Copper Tool arrived yesterday. Price was only $24. I haven't tracked prices on it but most sellers were twice that. Maybe it was a mistake since they're no longer available from the seller. Order was fulfilled by the big river in South America.


----------



## LED_Addict

Olight M2X-UT Javelot (Got 2 of em) ------WHY?? Just becuz they were there?!


----------



## pxd

Surefire E2D LED Defender. Still going strong after a number of years of (admittedly light) use. I'm feeling drawn to the replacement Ultra, though. pxd


----------



## bykfixer

PK FL-2 #6 and PR-1 #2.


----------



## tsask

[QUOTE
that is an example of someone choosing a cool white LED, for use at high brightness levels of LiIon.. fits the pattern… brighter goes with cooler 
.[/QUOTE]

well not exactly in that like you I value a warmer tint. I agree that I do like the power of 700 lumens, yet the KLARUS name and and the beautiful machining on the body with nice light blue color made me make the move. BTW maybe I hit the tint lotto because mine is not "too cool" at all colorwise. 
BTW your comments regarding color and tint corresponding with circadian rythym are OUTSTANDING! WTG well done indeed!


----------



## RobertMM

SF G2X LE.

I was after the excellent 15 lumen low mode.


----------



## Arufonsi

Astrolux S41, for the quad Nichia LED and the Simi copper.

Any idea how to maintain copper light? its starting to turn black after a week of usage.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A first generation, *yellow, *Preon1 with a clickey tailcap. I had to order the parts from two different retailers since I couldn't locate a complete light. 

Why did I buy it? Cuz I didn't have a yellow one. Silly question. 

~ Chance


----------



## Pervoslon

Nitecore EC4GT blue limited edition. Wanted a compact thrower with XP-L HI emitter.


----------



## richbuff

Payment sent for Fenix TK75vnQ70. 

Because I want a light with a beam profile that matches my personality profile.


----------



## wle

another dqg tiny 18650 IV (in spite of my 9 month old one breaking the switch off inside the light) - gearbest has them for $14 in cool white/black body
wle


----------



## OldGreg

My Nitecore EC4SW (with diffusion and lantern filters) is on it's way to my front door. I4 charger and 4 olight 3400mah 18650s should arrive soon as well. As an underground explorer/photographer, this light seems just about perfect for my purposes.

-The neutral white MT-G2 LED for accurate color rendition and wider beam
-2000 lumen brightness allows for faster shutter speeds without sacrificing image quality
-IPX8 waterproof because many of the places I photograph are very wet and sometimes involve swimming
-side by side 18650s makes for a compact light with long battery life (I sometimes spend entire nights underground)
-tripod mount is great for setting the light up for a shot (although I will probably never carry an extra tripod to do this)
-diffusion filter for wide, even lighting of large spaces
-user interface seems great. Direct access to low is huge when I need to be stealthy.

I can't think of one feature to complain about. I guess I'll find out if it lives up to my expectations when it arrives!


----------



## bodhran

Just a Maratac Peanut. It's small, I like the split ring attachment, and it has an orange peel reflector. I was carrying a Quantum DD but wanted something lighter and smaller.


----------



## neil944

Found a used, but new in box, Zebralight SC63w. I've been so impressed with the H600Fd and SC600 Hi, that I'm completely smitten by the ZL bug.


----------



## U2v5

An Oveready v5 XPL/Amber drop in, Oveready LU60 adapter and a Cryos bezel... Decided my first generation Surefire U2 could use an update. [emoji41]


----------



## MAD777

richbuff said:


> Payment sent for Fenix TK75vnQ70.
> 
> Because I want a light with a beam profile that matches my personality profile.


Quote of the day! 👍


----------



## PB Wilson

Brinyte B158 zoomie with XP-L HI that was on a flash sale. It's for my son's birthday so he can goof around in the woods going from flood to throw. 

It appears to be a pretty nice light for under $25.


----------



## buds224

x3 Xtar WK42 U2 Sirius CR.....why? Because when you find a deal like x3 of these for less than the price of one (including shipping), Why Not!!???!!!


----------



## bykfixer

Two of these.

Why? Because 1 = none....
Actually because wifey wants one of them.


----------



## srvctec

bykfixer said:


> Two of these.
> 
> Why? Because 1 = none....
> Actually because wifey wants one of them.


Mind posting a link to where you got them? All I get on his website is this.






Keeping this thread on track, just ordered a Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi AAA because that is the closest to perfect keychain light I've ever had. Comes on in low @ 3 lumens (wish it was .5 - 1 lumen instead) , is super lightweight and pretty durable- my last one lasted 3 years or so on the keychain. The only other thing I wish it had is a Nichia 219b LED. Not sure if I'll ever find my perfect keychain light.


----------



## irongate

Today a Surefire G2X, Tan. Just have a 6P and felt it needed a friend. And then a old 951 but that is in a different class.


----------



## bykfixer

srvctec said:


> Mind posting a link to where you got them? All I get on his website is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping this thread on track, just ordered a Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi AAA because that is the closest to perfect keychain light I've ever had. Comes on in low @ 3 lumens (wish it was .5 - 1 lumen instead) , is super lightweight and pretty durable- my last one lasted 3 years or so on the keychain. The only other thing I wish it had is a Nichia 219b LED. Not sure if I'll ever find my perfect keychain light.



Look on page 2 of the PK PR-1 thread. There is an Amazon and a Supremeco link in a post by PK himself. 

Have not seen them on eBay yet.



irongate said:


> Today a Surefire G2X, Tan. Just have a 6P and felt it needed a friend. And then a old 951 but that is in a different class.



The tan one is nice. Easy to find in low light conditions and looks good just hanging around the house.


----------



## fyrstormer

I bought an Olight S1 Baton today, because I just heard about it and the UI sounded not-terrible for an electronic-switch multi-click light. I opted for the aluminum version because it has blue accents and it costs less in case I decide I don't like it. The UI does indeed work well, with on/off being given priority over mode-changing, so you don't have to press-and-hold to turn the light off like with some electronic-switch multi-click lights. The major surprise though, is I can't believe how small it is; it's the same length as my Tain Ottavino. I think this will be the first Olight I like enough to keep.






I still prefer titanium lights, though; I wish the titanium version came with blue accents instead of rose-gold accents.


----------



## majid

fyrstormer said:


> I bought an Olight S1 Baton today, because I just heard about it and the UI sounded not-terrible for an electronic-switch multi-click light. I opted for the aluminum version because it has blue accents and it costs less in case I decide I don't like it. The UI does indeed work well, with on/off being given priority over mode-changing, so you don't have to press-and-hold to turn the light off like with some electronic-switch multi-click lights. The major surprise though, is I can't believe how small it is; it's the same length as my Tain Ottavino. I think this will be the first Olight I like enough to keep.
> 
> I still prefer titanium lights, though; I wish the titanium version came with blue accents instead of rose-gold accents.



I got the same Olight as you, liked it so much I also ordered the S1 in polished titanium and in copper. I also ordered a pair of the black S1 from Massdrop to give as gifts. The rose gold bezel on the titanium S1 is very subtle.

The next one I get is probably going to be a Nitecore TIP, then a TIP CRI 5000K.


----------



## Impossible lumens

MM15MBvn because each dollar got me 63 lumens and it should be a very high quality item to boot. That is to say, the price was right.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Sorry, I made
The change from Photobucket to drop box and can only post the links....
For this post, instead of just the last light I bought,
I am including the last 3 weeks, which have been an epic purchase of some lights I have wanted for a long time that just became available. In the first photo is a Four Sevens Maelstrom S-18 with the SST-90(beautiful white pure beam), but in the same photo is my actual very latest purchase, an identical light to the S-18 renamed the Maelstrom MMU-HD. In between these two behemoths is my latest from PK Design Labs, the Pocket Rocket(PK PR-1, and two PK PL-2's, one black, one in Rainbow Titanium(the silver one is on its way). The next photo has some new; Sigma-18650(similar to theTri-EDC), then my PK FL2 LE, the PR-1 and two PL-2's, the two lights as a collaboration between Four Sevens and PK, the Knight(all Black), and the Paladin(blue PVD). Then the Titanium Firefly, with eight trits and a beautiful Nichia 219b. Next to that the Xeno Cube in stainless steel-I always wanted one, and just a few days ago the opportunity presented itself. The a Quantum D2 in stainless steel(I carried the brown D2 for years, and the person who sold me the cube also sold me the next 3 lights, the D2, DQG Titanium Spy and DQG Brass Fairy. In addition to the lights, I replaced my Xtar VC4 that I accidentally burned up, and in addition to the Nitecore and VP-2 I just purchased the VC2 and VC2 Plus. Finally, the last photo is all the PK Lights together for a family photo op. So why the mass purchase of lights you ask? Well, I am about to go into the hospital and there is a fair shot one of my legs may not come out with me. I had a total knee replacement, and it is now broken and infected (when I walk you can audibly hear broken bone go "crunch" when I step down and "cathunk" when I pick up the leg for the next step. Depending on how bad it is when they open me up, they may remove the knee joint, keep me flat on my back for 3 months while infusing antibiotics into the space the knee should be. If that works, then they will put in a new titanium knee and pray there is enough bone for it to take. Sorry for the sob story, but if I am stuck in bed for three months or more I may as well do some reviews and have some fun with my lights....



Https://www.dropbox.com/s/5capaorer4e2m3t/Photo Aug 20, 6 25 43 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u3qydd5hp2i2eb5/Photo Aug 04, 4 14 39 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb6pvyku7pqsynu/Photo Jul 22, 1 35 50 PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## MAD777

Have fun playing with all those neat lights, Eddie, and know that we ate praying for a speedy & full recovery!


----------



## MAD777

Impossible lumens said:


> MM15MBvn because each dollar got me 85 lumens and it should be a very high quality item to boot.


Sounds like sound reasoning to me. 
Who else but Vinh could deliver 85 lumens per dollar!


----------



## bykfixer

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Sorry, I made
> The change from Photobucket to drop box and can only post the links....
> For this post, instead of just the last light I bought,
> I am including the last 3 weeks, which have been an epic purchase of some lights I have wanted for a long time that just became available. In the first photo is a Four Sevens Maelstrom S-18 with the SST-90(beautiful white pure beam), but in the same photo is my actual very latest purchase, an identical light to the S-18 renamed the Maelstrom MMU-HD. In between these two behemoths is my latest from PK Design Labs, the Pocket Rocket(PK PR-1, and two PK PL-2's, one black, one in Rainbow Titanium(the silver one is on its way). The next photo has some new; Sigma-18650(similar to theTri-EDC), then my PK FL2 LE, the PR-1 and two PL-2's, the two lights as a collaboration between Four Sevens and PK, the Knight(all Black), and the Paladin(blue PVD). Then the Titanium Firefly, with eight trits and a beautiful Nichia 219b. Next to that the Xeno Cube in stainless steel-I always wanted one, and just a few days ago the opportunity presented itself. The a Quantum D2 in stainless steel(I carried the brown D2 for years, and the person who sold me the cube also sold me the next 3 lights, the D2, DQG Titanium Spy and DQG Brass Fairy. In addition to the lights, I replaced my Xtar VC4 that I accidentally burned up, and in addition to the Nitecore and VP-2 I just purchased the VC2 and VC2 Plus. Finally, the last photo is all the PK Lights together for a family photo op. So why the mass purchase of lights you ask? Well, I am about to go into the hospital and there is a fair shot one of my legs may not come out with me. I had a total knee replacement, and it is now broken and infected (when I walk you can audibly hear broken bone go "crunch" when I step down and "cathunk" when I pick up the leg for the next step. Depending on how bad it is when they open me up, they may remove the knee joint, keep me flat on my back for 3 months while infusing antibiotics into the space the knee should be. If that works, then they will put in a new titanium knee and pray there is enough bone for it to take. Sorry for the sob story, but if I am stuck in bed for three months or more I may as well do some reviews and have some fun with my lights....
> 
> 
> 
> Https://www.dropbox.com/s/5capaorer4e2m3t/Photo Aug 20, 6 25 43 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u3qydd5hp2i2eb5/Photo Aug 04, 4 14 39 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rb6pvyku7pqsynu/Photo Jul 22, 1 35 50 PM.jpg?dl=0



Ouch!!! 
Best regards man. Holy Cow!!!

My wife saw my silver PL-2 and says "that's pretty, will you buy me one?"
I handed her a box'd one and said "this dude at CPF said his wife wanted his rainbow one so knowing you like silver stuff I bought you one too."
Hey, she bought me a pizza later. 

Dam I'm still getting a visual of your trick knee. Ouch!! 
Old age or accident?


----------



## ven

Nice new additions eddie, hope everything works out good and quick for you. You have been through too much already! Another obstacle in your way which you will jump over and beat! We will see you about on here!


----------



## fyrstormer

majid said:


> I got the same Olight as you, liked it so much I also ordered the S1 in polished titanium and in copper. I also ordered a pair of the black S1 from Massdrop to give as gifts. The rose gold bezel on the titanium S1 is very subtle.
> 
> The next one I get is probably going to be a Nitecore TIP, then a TIP CRI 5000K.


I have a bit of a conundrum. I bought two of the black aluminum version with the blue accents, and one of the polished titanium version with the rose-gold accents. I really like the way the aluminum ones look, and I like the fact that I can lock-out the aluminum ones by loosening the tailcap slightly. However, I *also* really like the way I can drop a titanium light in my pocket and not wonder if it's going to come out with shiny new scratches, because there's no anodizing to scratch off. I also prefer the tint of the titanium version. But I don't want to keep both versions; I'd much rather have just one version and not have to choose between them whenever I want to use one. This would be a much easier choice if I could get the titanium version with blue accents, because I'm really not digging the rose-gold accents. Of course, the titanium version would have to be limited-edition, wouldn't it, so I can't just send it back and reconsider buying one again in the future if I feel like it.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Nice new additions eddie, hope everything works out good and quick for you. You have been through too much already! Another obstacle in your way which you will jump over and beat! We will see you about on here!



That jumping over part may be what lead to the floppy knee. lol

How about going around it this time?


----------



## Sann

Mecarmy SGN3 and PT16 is my favorite,very innovative!
PT16 small but 1000lumens,has Strobe function
SGN3 has UV,SOS,White.
Love love love.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Just picked up a Zebralight SC-80, an older one no longer made, but it runs on AA or CR123A so if TSHTF or TEOTWAWKI, I have multiple choices of fuel...


----------



## bykfixer

What's teotwawki? (Tee-oh-twaw-kee)


----------



## PB Wilson

The End Of The World As We Know It


----------



## fyrstormer

In what is a first for me, I tried the aluminum and titanium versions of the Olight S1 Baton and decided to send the titanium version back. I prefer the blue accents on the aluminum version, and I also appreciate that I can actually lock-out the light by loosening the tailcap. The ThruNite T10T, less than half the price of the titanium version of the Olight S1 Baton, has the ability to lock-out the light even though the threads are raw titanium and thus electrically conductive -- the fact that Olight couldn't manage something similar with their more expensive light is disappointing. But I still like the way it works well enough that I'm keeping the aluminum version.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Just got a silver PKDL PL-2 in Silver. PK provided a rainbow and Black PL-2 for testing and I was so impressed I had to complete the trio. I need to order another PK PR-1, I use it so much if I lost it, I would truly be lost....


----------



## terjee

I'm not sure which was the last, probably either Klarus XT11S or EagleTac D25LC2 Nichia.

I bought them because of something I'm sure most flashaholics (flashoholics?) would be jealous of;

I actually don't have enough lights. ;-)

(I'm working on it though...)

The EagTac because I have the D25LC2 with another emitter, and I'm very pleased with it. On turbo and high, it's much more light than I actually need from an EDC-light (backpack). The Nichia-version has a lower output (which is desirable), and also high CRI (also desirable). I knew I might want the Nichia-version as well when I got the first, but wanted both if I was pleased with the first.

The Klarus XT11S in large part because of reviews here on CPF. Hoping it will serve me well as a primary light when hiking, or otherwise not covered by my EDC-lights.


----------



## shipwreck

Bought two Fenix TK16s this week. First one was for a carbine. After i got it and played with it - I liked it enough to buy a 2nd one as an every day carry. It is replacing my Nightcore SRT6 that I have carried 2 years.


----------



## oKtosiTe

shipwreck said:


> Bought two Fenix TK16s this week. First one was for a carbine. After i got it and played with it - I liked it enough to buy a 2nd one as an every day carry. It is replacing my *Olight SRT6* that I have carried 2 years.


Hang on a second there...


----------



## shipwreck

oKtosiTe said:


> Hang on a second there...



Nightcore SRT6 - Sorry. Typo


----------



## richbuff

Acebeam K70vn.

Why? Because my collection lacks a dedicated thrower. 

Why the Acebeam K70, instead of others of this class? 

Because:

Holster is included.

Vens' killer beamshots are killer. 

User configurable batteries, no need to drag additional charger around.

Stainless steel bezel; lights with stainless steel bezels look like a million bucks.

Upper limit of throw, without extra extra head diameter, and without extra extra weight.

Single emitter provides lovely dedicated thrower beam profile.

Not an all arounder, but lights that widen the spectrum of a collection are usually not all arounders.

Nice build quality in addition to the low price.


----------



## knotgoofy

Due to frequent brownouts in our place, I purchased a 1W LED searchlight plus a 16 LED lantern. It has a USB socket and with built in Solar Panel. I guess, the latter makes it very economical and has a low price. I even got it by trading my old defective flashlight and even got a big discount.


----------



## Fireclaw18

On The Road i3

It's a miniature zoomie. Same size and shape as an Olight S10, but it has an aspheric lens on sliding bezel and a tailcap clicky switch.

I'm quite impressed with this light. Much better build quality than the typical cheap budget zoomie. This one has a glass lens and flawless anodizing. I upgraded mine with a FET driver and XPL HI Emitter (4000K 5A2 tint). On turbo mode it outputs over 20k LUX in spot mode ... not bad for such a tiny light.


----------



## MAD777

Jaxman E2 for its wonderful color rendition with its Nichia 219B.


----------



## richbuff

teamx123 said:


> Jetbeam RRT-0 to use up the last of my cr123 bats and then switch over to AA, I love how versatile this light is.


That is an ancient light, and a copy/paste of an ancient post. Reported.


----------



## Bondoroyot

My first 3 babies, waiting for them to arrive :

Nitecore P12GT 
Fenix PD35TAC 
Conway S2+


----------



## markr6

I haven't purchased anything for a while. But I placed my order for the *Zebralight SC600Fd III Plus *because I just had to. High CRI!!


----------



## akhyar

markr6 said:


> I haven't purchased anything for a while. But I placed my order for the *Zebralight SC600Fd III Plus *because I just had to. High CRI!!



Awesome!
Will wait for the review of this long awaited light


----------



## bykfixer

Streamlight Sidewinder Rescue.

Because I want to see if it contains cancer causing chemicals in my state too.


----------



## Unclebbob46

Have a Nitecore TIP coming soon, in red. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BloodLust

Fenix HL05 so that I have a backup light that clips to thestrap of my main headlamp.


----------



## StandardBattery

PK Design Labs PK-PL2 - Looked good, price was right, wanted to see if he had GHST in consumer/flashcrazy lights. It's really nice. Keeper!

Zebralight H600Fw MkIII XHP35 - for an XHP35 sample

Zebralight H600Fd MkIII - for Hi CRI 5K EasyWhite LED Example

Zebralight SC5Fd - I don't really know, nice AA light though. 

Zebralight SC62w - backup, to the backup, as it is reaching EOL and was discounted. I will always be happy with this light even in another 20 years because it's just good enough really. a Classic Masterpiece.

Zebralight SC63 - I have no idea... wanted to see what they had done I guess... I could live without it.

Zebralight SC600w MkIII HI XHP35 - Hi Intensity LED example, and checking out the smaller form factor for the SC600. No Regrets! a Keeper!

PK Design Labs PK-PR1 - I always liked single cell lights a small CR123A lights; the PL2 is great so thought I'd try this one.... mistake ... 

Nitecore TIP - Like the Tube, SF Sidekick as some stuff I don't like and this one looks better. Got it in regular 360Lumen and 220 High CRI versions. Some will be gifts most likely.

Fenix TK51 - Price OK, Spot and Flood sounded like a great Car light. Mixed feelings... I mostly prefer TK35/TK35UE lights for the car since I have a EDC for flood... but outdoors it was impressive, a little heavy

I had not bought new lights in a while really... a couple more to go and I'm done for quite a while again.


----------



## srvctec

Titanium Innovations Illumina Ti for my keychain light.

Why? Because I've searched for YEARS and STILL can't find a keychain light I like and after carrying one of these for a few years and having it finally die a year ago, it's the closest thing I can find to my perfect keychain light. And BJ had them on clearance for about half what I paid for the first one.


----------



## fyrstormer

I bought a new McGizmo Mule, because the one I have works fine but is starting to show its age when I use it for photography at night. The new one is SO much brighter.


----------



## Hot Brass

I just ordered a Acebeam K70vn,cause one can never have too many lights! Hot Brass


----------



## MAD777

I ordered a Thrunite TN40vn Spec 4 modded by vinhnguyen54 because I don't have any XHP35 HI lights. Oh, and because it puts out 8,700 lumen with 500,000 lux 😆


----------



## chaosdsm

Last LED purchase:






Why... see if it's any good, and to experiment....

Unfortunately, the inside diameter of the tube is too small for 26650 cells  But it will run off of two protected 18650 cells in series!!!!!


----------



## CelticCross74

LED Lenser M14X because I have always been curious about the advanced focus system and its a 650 lumen light that is regulated and has multi mode options. I want to see how good the variable focus is out the M14X bigger than usual Lenser head.

as for the poster above with the new ML300L the light is specifically designed to run off alkalines. Just throw 3 fresh D cells in it and that will give you optimal performance for the light. Ive got 5 of the new 3rd Gens and learned alot. Also 2x18650 will blow the emitter.


----------



## ScottFree

Fenix E15 (2016). My previous E15 had survived for a fair few years before I lost the damned thing so I wanted a replacement for my key ring. I was going to get the E12 but that was out of stock at the time so I grabbed the E15 instead. 

The E15 will be a primarily daily light so I can save the PD35 Tac for when I need a lot of light.


----------



## sidecross

The Convoy L6

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Conv..._9&btsid=948c81c1-05a2-49a2-b768-5bf3e309efd7

http://asflashlights.com/

I bought the N2-C3 5000K version; this is an excellent flashlight and at a very good price.


----------



## kaptain_zero

The last light I bought, was a Nitecore EA41... Just because I wanted something that would run on easy to obtain NiMH batteries... Getting LiIon cells either cheap, or of decent quality, are both tough in this neck of the woods.... Local vape shops appear to offer xxxFire cells at grossly inflated prices. The EA41 is a great light, and it's easy to feed!

My Olight i3 is looking quite tattered, so it's up for replacement soon... Alas, I was just going to order another one as it has served me well, but the new model is single output instead of the 3 level of my old one. I guess it's going to be a Fenix E05 instead. Solid hole for hanging from a split ring, and half decent output. I don't need a searchlight on my keyring, just something AAA and decent, so I don't grope around in the dark when I don't have my HDS with me. I've found lights like the ARC AAA and Fenix EO1 a bit shy on lumens for those times when I'm caught looking for something in twilight rather than in pitch black conditions where the ARC/EO1 would be enough.

I've been away from this forum for a while, but I'm glad I've found the time to come back. 

Regards

Christian


----------



## chaosdsm

CelticCross74 said:


> as for the poster above with the new ML300L the light is specifically designed to run off alkalines. Just throw 3 fresh D cells in it and that will give you optimal performance for the light. Ive got 5 of the new 3rd Gens and learned alot. Also 2x18650 will blow the emitter.



It's the ML50L 3x C cell light. I have plans for the body & they don't include the emitter that came in the flashlight, so having it being over driven isn't an issue for me. Thermals are much lower than I would expect from such a high voltage. Have run it on high mode for several hours & exterior of the light never gets more than about 95F and the emitter itself maxes out around 150F at the emitter surface, though the junction temp could be significantly higher.


----------



## CelticCross74

C cell I apologize. Using it as a host eh? What do you plan on doing with it? I was thinking of using my ML50LX as a host for an XHP35 HI project


----------



## Blades

I haven't posted anything in this thread for years. Times flies...
Last year I purchased a Nitecore EA11 from Going Gear(was at Blade Show). It's in my jacket pocket. Why? 900 lumens with the correct battey and can use AA batteries.
This year I purchased a MecArmy PT16 from Going Gear(once again while at Blade Show). I carry it IWB on a lanyard. Why? I liked the 3 led's and USB rechargeable. Instant access to low, high and strobe. 
I purchased an Invoa Xp a few weeks ago and it is in my right front pocket. Why? Had a $10 off coupon. 
I have a Olight S1A I am "testing"; more playing. It is attached by the clip to my belt loop. Why? Asked to review it. 
I bought a Quark Smart QSL and it's on the way. Maybe be here this weekend. Why? Because it is smart. 

Right now I am looking at a Nitecore P10, TerraLUX TT1-EX, and a Klarus XT2C sitting on my Amazon wishlist. Why? The dual buttons have me wanting one. I want a K.I.S.S. light for immediate action. I want to be able to hit a button and get High, another button for strobe.


----------



## chaosdsm

CelticCross74 said:


> C cell I apologize. Using it as a host eh? What do you plan on doing with it? I was thinking of using my ML50LX as a host for an XHP35 HI project


I'm thinking one of these two emitters:
XHP70A-01-0000-0D0UJ450G - 90CRI, minimum luminous flux 1120 @ 85C, 5000K CCT
XHP70A-01-0000-0D0UK40E2 - 90CRI, minimum luminous flux 1290 @ 85C, 5700K CCT


----------



## CelticCross74

XHP70 wow going for broke! I have a 4000 lumen XHP70 Mag project being done. Had to de dome the XHP70 to get rid of the donut hole in the middle of the beam as well as the dark cross in the beam from the quad die. It is now an artifact free laser. I got the 5000k variant like my tints warm. You are going to need a hell of a heat sink. The one in mine is a big chunk of copper that works really well.


----------



## ven

Is yours done now CC? Worse case if it still not perfect, the slight OP reflector will iron it out. Stll now i will say my k60vn has the nicest all round beam, slight OP reflector, de-domed xhp70 so 4500 OTF lumens and 200kcd..........amazing all round light. I too like my 5000k CC, nice colours but still plenty bright, great happy medium imo.


----------



## cp2315

A nitecore MH20GT arrived a few days ago which I like a lot. Bought this one because I love my MH20.

A bored surefire 6P with McClickie and Pflexpro Drop in is coming in the mail. I am very impressed by the quality of my existing 6P and pflexpro drop in. Now I want a complete light from Randy himself.


----------



## markr6

cp2315 said:


> A bored surefire 6P with McClickie and Pflexpro Drop in is coming in the mail. I am very impressed by the quality of my existing 6P and pflexpro drop in. Now I want a complete light from Randy himself.



Oh man I've added one of those to the cart about 20 times now. Literally! Over the course of about 9 months, I kept backing out. One of these days maybe.


----------



## lars-atx

bought some hosts and drop-ins to experiment with long (200m+) IR support for NV devices.

Hope they show up before the long weekend. 

-lars


----------



## vadimax

cp2315 said:


> A nitecore MH20GT arrived a few days ago which I like a lot. Bought this one because I love my MH20.
> 
> A bored surefire 6P with McClickie and Pflexpro Drop in is coming in the mail. I am very impressed by the quality of my existing 6P and pflexpro drop in. Now I want a complete light from Randy himself.



But... Er... Pflexpro drop ins do use 4500Hz PWM. That's why I had to filter them out in my selection.

Theoretically any PWM is deadly if you work with machinery -- wildly rotating parts may look static if their RPM is a multiple or equal to PWM frequency.

Here you may see this effect:


----------



## CelticCross74

YES! My 4000 lumen XHP70 de dome arrived today!! 6 modes with memory. This thing is so bright it hurts to look at it on max. Despite the de dome there was still a small hole in the middle of the hot spot. Luckily I have several smooth and OP aluminum Mag reflectors with cams that you can unscrew. I bored out one of the OP reflectors to 18mm and all is good now. Man this thing is a cannon! Love the 6 modes. Tint looks the same 5000k it was with the dome but hey Im still pretty happy with it. Its actually brighter than my L6! I love this much power plus six modes with memory!

As for the last LED light I purchased it will be here tomorrow an LED Lenser M14X 650 lumen 4xAA. I just could not hold back anymore. The Lenser is regulated and has a bunch of mode options. Cant wait to see how well the advanced focus system works out of one of LED Lensers largest heads. Damn thing was expensive thats for sure.


----------



## Blades

cp2315 said:


> A bored surefire 6P with McClickie and Pflexpro Drop in is coming in the mail. I am very impressed by the quality of my existing 6P and pflexpro drop in. Now I want a complete light from Randy himself.



I was on the Pflexpro website today.


----------



## akhyar

Have been EDCing this light for the past 2 weeks.
Blackwater SR71 in brass.
Nice built quality and finishing, but dreadful UI.
The brass has "patinaed" nicely after some usage.







Still thinking if I should get the Klarus G20 with XHP70 from the group buy


----------



## StandardBattery

Nice looking light. I'd love a triple in a small light like that. Blackwater seems to want to call their Brass version Copper. I'd really like this light, but it looks like the UI is a deal breaker.


----------



## Blades

StandardBattery said:


> Nice looking light. I'd love a triple in a small light like that. Blackwater seems to want to call their Brass version Copper. I'd really like this light, but it looks like the UI is a deal breaker.



Have you looked at the MecArmy PT16?


----------



## StandardBattery

Nitecore TIP - because I like the concept behind the tube, but a 5mm LED just does not cut it in terms of light quality, so the TIP should have been very nice, with a great output for a keychain light. Not a complete mistake as it has a very nice beam for near field use, pretty well built, and inexpensive; especially on sale. The big bust for me is the UI, as with all tools performance and UI are important. I can use it, but I just think about how a great opportunity was lost. It will likely be popular as it seems few really care about great UIs, and good for non flashaholics maybe which should like the USB rechargeable feature if the battery holds up.


----------



## wolfgaze

Lumintop Tool Ti (Titanium), 2 of them... Why? Because they were being offered at 50% off on Gearbest with a discount code (someone mentioned it on CPF)... I jumped at the opportunity to acquire a titanium AAA light with a Nichia 219B emitter... 

Like this light a lot... I basically use it as a single mode light (comes on in Medium)...


----------



## vadimax

SPORTAC Triple Nichia 219B P60 drop-in:





Because all other options either discontinued or being sold in US only with delivery price to Europe twice the price of SPORTAC drop-in itself.


----------



## CelticCross74

Got my LED Lenser M14X and boy...it sucks! Its beam profile is rough and uneven. The flood beam albeit large has a big ring around it. The light does have a LOT of mode options though. My cheap Coasts have better beams. This one is going back.


----------



## bykfixer

PL-2's as Christmas gifts.




Wife snatched #8 (top one)
Mine is #9 (bottom)




#10 & 11. 

1-4 were silver, 5-7 were black. 
One silver went to my lab to see what makes them tic. It came out still working but looking battle fatigued... oh, and sometimes gets stuck in low. lol





I'm keeping 1 of each nip. The rest will be gifted.

The voices keep whispering about some of Streamlights new stuff lately. But after carrying the portable PK's a while... everything else seems like D sized Maglites anymore. 

Time for a few more incans I suppose.


----------



## Illum

What: Streamlight TLR-1 HL

Why: Bought a Glock 19 Gen 3 and needed a light.


----------



## ssalb

Picked up a Thrunite TN12 (2016) with the XP-L emitter in NW.
This is my first 18650 light and thought it would make a good start. Coming from AA lights. Like it so far. Had lots of good reviews.
The UI is very simple and only wish is that it would have a way to go directly to low or high without having to cycle through all the levels.


----------



## MAD777

ssalb said:


> Picked up a Thrunite TN12 (2016) with the XP-L emitter in NW.
> [/IMG]



That is an excellent light. Your off to a super start in the 18650 world. Most of my lights are high tech modded, and I still think highly of my TN12.


----------



## Blues

Ordered a Malkoff MDC HA 2AA because I have a bunch of AA Eneloops sitting around waiting for something to do. ;-) 
(And it'll be really useful for the tasks I have in mind for it down in the shop / utility room, garage and outside on our rural wooded property. )


----------



## MisterBosworth

*2017 EagleTac D25A Clicky TI with Nichia 219 LED*







Still waiting for it to arrive! I've been a huge fan of the D25C and was looking for a AA EDC. I'm a sucker for titanium and have been in love with the Nichia since I purchased a BetaQR from Darksucks. Can't wait to drop this into my pocket!


----------



## tsask

Armytek Prime A2 Warm 2 x AA CREE XM-L2 T6 520 Lumen LED Flashlight Saw it at GoingGear.com and could not help it! price was right!
just before that at BatteryJunction, had to get that Nitecore LA 10 hi CRI, figure it could provide some area lighting when needed.
Prior to that, about a month ago I was lucky to spot the Thrunite T10 neutral at Amazon, what an excellent deal for a great light!!! 
I almost did not get it because I did not think I "needed" another AA LED light.


----------



## mightysparrow

Recently purchased my first flashlights in years:

1. Nitecore TIP XP-G2: performance for size; build quality; value for performance and features. This is a tiny gem that I'll carry every day.

2. XTAR Moon RC2 Clip Light: nothing else does what this little lantern does for the price; performance for size; value for performance and features; good clip and size. Only drawback is having to go through all modes to turn off light - not a big problem.

These two products are my first rechargeable lights, and they both illustrate very clearly to me the advances in rechargeable batteries that have developed recently, giving both lights real performance, even with their diminutive size.


----------



## Newlumen

I dont know.. Two lights expert recommend me to get a xpg2 pdt.. ( tight focused beam, less lumen). So i order acebeam t16svn with xpg2 pdt..


----------



## Impossible lumens

MAD777 said:


> That is an excellent light. Your off to a super start in the 18650 world. Most of my lights are high tech modded, and I still think highly of my TN12.


+2. Thrunite doesn't have the hugest selection of lights but they do seam well thought out in design, and the build quality is pretty excellent. Love the beam from just about every Thrunite I've had. Glad they're back in the game with TN40 and to be TN32.


----------



## Impossible lumens

EC60VN NW. Because I just got the EC60 and then the EC60VN came out. Some of you may be familiar with this story.


----------



## tops2

Ended up purchasing an Eagle Eye X6 xpl hi as a smaller thrower.

I don't have a real need for a thrower and my throwest light is the Thrunite TN12 2014. The X6 sounds like the throw is pretty decent for the size and should throw noticeably further than any of my lights. I ran across this light after seeing some comparisons to the (Convoy) C8. Since I don't have any real need for a thrower, I just wanted something inexpensive and something to play with.


----------



## GODOFWAR

Blues said:


> Ordered a Malkoff MDC HA 2AA because I have a bunch of AA Eneloops sitting around waiting for something to do. ;-)
> (And it'll be really useful for the tasks I have in mind for it down in the shop / utility room, garage and outside on our rural wooded property. )



how powerful it is


----------



## GODOFWAR

Blues said:


> Ordered a Malkoff MDC HA 2AA because I have a bunch of AA Eneloops sitting around waiting for something to do. ;-)
> (And it'll be really useful for the tasks I have in mind for it down in the shop / utility room, garage and outside on our rural wooded property. )



how powerful it is how many lumens


----------



## GODOFWAR

Blues said:


> Ordered a Malkoff MDC HA 2AA because I have a bunch of AA Eneloops sitting around waiting for something to do. ;-)
> (And it'll be really useful for the tasks I have in mind for it down in the shop / utility room, garage and outside on our rural wooded property. )



Can you upload some beams shots


----------



## wildcatter

TN-36 NW need a small light with flood ability and enough power supply to run all night on medium power. Had the CW version but nothing found is as sweet as Thrunites NW ,,, TN-30 on the way!


----------



## srvctec

Just waiting for the Zebralight SC600w MK III HI to ship in a few days with a pair of batteries for it.

Why? Because it looks like an awesome little light to replace my SC62w with.


----------



## MAD777

Acebeam EC60 modded by @vinhnguyen54. A single 26650, using an XHP35-HI emitter, that will disappear in a cargo or jacket pocket, but puts out 1800 lumen and 103K lux! Almost a thrower, but with enough spill to be an all-rounder.


----------



## SCEMan

Olight R50vn (boosted & shaved XHP50). 2650 Lumen + 45K Lux with a huge bright spill that fits flush in my back pocket.


----------



## tab665

MAD777 said:


> Acebeam EC60 modded by @vinhnguyen54. A single 26650, using an XHP35-HI emitter, that will disappear in a cargo or jacket pocket, but puts out 1800 lumen and 103K lux! Almost a thrower, but with enough spill to be an all-rounder.



you vinh fanatics have lost all touch of reality. 103K = thrower.


----------



## markr6

tab665 said:


> you vinh fanatics have lost all touch of reality. 103K = thrower.




Perfect!


----------



## MAD777

tab665 said:


> you vinh fanatics have lost all touch of reality. 103K = thrower.


So true! 

103K = night light.


----------



## Wendee

MAD777 said:


> So true!
> 
> 103K = night light.



Funny!


----------



## Lumenwolf

Thrunite TN4A NW, got this light for work a year ago and love that it uses AA and has some good distance and spill. After a year though now want something more powerful so trying to decide on the R50vn or EC60vn.....just waiting for beam shots to compare [emoji4]


----------



## Lumenwolf

MAD777 said:


> Acebeam EC60 modded by @vinhnguyen54. A single 26650, using an XHP35-HI emitter, that will disappear in a cargo or jacket pocket, but puts out 1800 lumen and 103K lux! Almost a thrower, but with enough spill to be an all-rounder.



Do you have this light yet? If so would like to know how compares to R50 as trying to decide between these lights.


----------



## ven

Lumenwolf said:


> Thrunite TN4A NW, got this light for work a year ago and love that it uses AA and has some good distance and spill. After a year though now want something more powerful so trying to decide on the R50vn or EC60vn.....just waiting for beam shots to compare [emoji4]



Dont pick, get both as enough difference to justify!! Maybe keep the xhp50 dome on(or de-dome if you still want some reach) and get the xhp35 in the ec60vn............


----------



## Lumenwolf

ven said:


> Dont pick, get both as enough difference to justify!! Maybe keep the xhp50 dome on(or de-dome if you still want some reach) and get the xhp35 in the ec60vn............



Haha, my funds don't stretch that far [emoji31]


----------



## MAD777

Lumenwolf said:


> Do you have this light yet? If so would like to know how compares to R50 as trying to decide between these lights.


The EC60vn is still in the pipeline & I do not have a R50. The visual difference is that the EC60vn has major throw & the R50 is more flood. There are also UI differences, which boil down to personal preference, but bear investigation.


----------



## GODOFWAR

I have purchased about 12 one ( from a different manufacturers ) to this moment and I will buy more for next few days maybe 20 or something in total and they will arrive to my country in one package!


----------



## Lexel

Convoy S2+ 365nm Nichia 3W emitter

Picture from My passport, driving license and money

The pictures from dirt in my bathroom and catpee I wont post


----------



## Blades

FourSevens Smart Quark QSL-X arrived and I have been enjoying it. Still need the android app but was able to use my wife's iPhone. The app makes the Smart a very cool little light! 
Klarus XT2C arrived and is in my right front pocket. I could use a different clip but this one is working.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> you vinh fanatics have lost all touch of reality. 103K = thrower.



:shrug:
What has reality ever done for us?


----------



## chaosdsm

Armytek Dobermann Pro in "white" because it's smaller & lighter than my Nitecore SRT7, & the white emitter version is currently 20% off, & I wanted a light that can double as a weapon light on a .308 Winchester rifle which has pretty strong recoil.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Streamlight Polystinger LED. Brought as a gift for a family member.


----------



## bigfoot

Just ordered a Malkoff MD2 and M61NL drop-in. (First Malkoff product, but probably not the last!) Wanted a durable light with basic on/off UI, good tint, and runtime measured in hours.


----------



## LED Monkey

Well I'll have to name 3 lights because 3 lights came in 1 package about 2 weeks ago. Three Armytek lights, prime C1, prime C2, prime A1, all the pro models. I wanted a light that should hold up to any and all drops that could happen and not fail so the potted electronics should help in that regard and the IP68 rating with it's double o-rings in the head and tail cap should keep water out with ease. The warm tints and beams are very nice imo and the different anodizing feels great in your hand too. There are a couple things I would change but not much. Overall I'm liking these Armyteks so far, nice!


----------



## Kallyfudge

EC60vn for nighttime walks along the mersey and in the yorkshire dales.


----------



## bykfixer

The 1aa version of the Pelican 2320 M6.... the 2350. 








The 6 volt 2320


----------



## LumenKing1

Two Olight S1 Batons. I can't make up my mind about the next few, but I would like to pick up a nice variety like I used to have. I never had that many lights maybe a dozen above $100, but with all these new emitters out now and technology moving so fast, as soon as I settle on one light I find one I like better. SF Dominator, SF Titan Plus, SF PX2 Fury, SF Mini Dominator...lol, TN42, K70, and several lower output lights under the 1000 lumen mark by the end of the year.


----------



## tex.proud

Let's see...the last LED light I purchased was an ArmyTek Prime C2 Pro XHP35. Why? Because my bank account doesn't hate me enough as it is! :shrug:


----------



## elzilcho

Zebralight SC32 as a possible EDC in warm weather clothing. I don't like the tint so it will go down the road or be relegated to travel duty. Too bad, because the tiny size is perfect for lightweight shorts.


----------



## think2x

Olight X7 Marauder. Why? 9k lumens, the length of a Surefire G2 and diameter of a can of pepsi seemed interesting.


----------



## Mike 208

About 3 weeks ago, I was in a local electronics store and bought a Pelican 1920 2AAA penlight (impulse buy). I have the older version of the 1920 (IIRC 67 lumens, one output) that has served me well, but I decided to get the upgraded version (120 lumens high/12 lumens low). A few days later, I was checking out Brightguy's website, and found out that Pelican has upgraded this light again (now it's 224 lumens on high). I have been carrying this light, so there is some scratching on it (can't return it). Like the older version I have, it's a very good light (lights up my backyard and crawlspaces very nicely), but I would have liked to have the newest version. I know I can buy the 224 lumen version (it won't break the bank), but I haven't had this light for a month yet and would like to get my money's worth out of it. This light will work out for me - just like the older version did.


----------



## LeafSamurai

The Olight S1R and Olight S2R. Got them as I have the Olight S1 and Olight S2 and like them, so the rechargeable versions would be very nice.


----------



## bykfixer

Mike 208 said:


> About 3 weeks ago, I was in a local electronics store and bought a Pelican 1920 2AAA penlight (impulse buy). I have the older version of the 1920 (IIRC 67 lumens, one output) that has served me well, but I decided to get the upgraded version (120 lumens high/12 lumens low). A few days later, I was checking out Brightguy's website, and found out that Pelican has upgraded this light again (now it's 224 lumens on high). I have been carrying this light, so there is some scratching on it (can't return it). Like the older version I have, it's a very good light (lights up my backyard and crawlspaces very nicely), but I would have liked to have the newest version. I know I can buy the 224 lumen version (it won't break the bank), but I haven't had this light for a month yet and would like to get my money's worth out of it. This light will work out for me - just like the older version did.



Very cool. Pelican makes good stuff. 

I just bought the 'older' version of the 2350 for $27 from brightguy. It's a shrunken version of the incan 2320 that I like so much. I opted for the lower output version for use in situations where the extra brightness will reach back and poke me in the eye... as in the pencil beam will light stuff inside pipes etc while a lesser bright spill won't compete with the spot. I've found with most lights when they crank up the lumens it goes into spill, which is fine for lighting up like in your case a crawl space. 

Hope you get good service from your new 1920 (until the even newer one arrives... 'cause you know you're gonna buy it. lol)





There went my overtime this week.


----------



## Mike 208

I kind of went on a flashlight buying spree over the last couple of weeks. About a week ago, I bought a Maglite Solitaire LED (The new 47 lumen version, to finally replace my Fenix E01, which stopped working long ago - just now replacing it. A Photon light was in its place). Last Friday, while in the Home Depot, I bought a Maglite ML50L 2C flashlight (love it's size - smaller in length then my Streamlight LED Stinger, and much brighter) and a Maglite XL50 "Tactical Pack" (light, pocket clip, anti-roll device with colored lenses) for the truck. Then last Saturday, I went with a friend to a local police equipment store (my friend knew the owner and employees), and bought a Fenix UC35 to use at work. It will replace a early model Streamlight Strion LED light, which has given very good service, it just needs to be updated. Hopefully, the UC35 will work out well (it's supposed to be a very popular private purchase light with the local LEOs).


----------



## GaryM

Had to buy an Olight R50 in copper to go with my S1Baton in copper. 





It's a beautiful light heavy for it's size.


----------



## maukka

Oh man that's beautiful! Are the threads also unanodized copper? Can you physically lock out the light by opening the tailcap a bit?


----------



## TKC

*I just bought a Malkoff Wildcat V6. I LOVE it!! I HAD to have it!!*


----------



## CUL8R

An Olight X7vn is in the mail because everyone needs to have at least 14500 lumens available.


----------



## vadimax

Aesthetical perfection, reliable build, the first in my collection with a twisty UI, just curious, what the heck is this "military grade" light could be. Modern Surefires are not nice enough for me. This is subjective.


----------



## tex.proud

Nice! I've been trying to talk myself into an Elzetta Bravo lately, but I've been on a 1xCR123 kick lately. When I started, I didn't like the idea of CR123 primaries and thought I'd never do it. Then I got the ZL SC32w. An ArmyTek Prime C1 Pro (warm) is my most recent purchase. Still on the way.


----------



## MAD777

Just ordered a modded Manker U21 now from vinhnguyen54. 
1500 lumen, 260K lux in a 13 ounce light.


----------



## vadimax

tex.proud said:


> Nice! I've been trying to talk myself into an Elzetta Bravo lately, but I've been on a 1xCR123 kick lately. When I started, I didn't like the idea of CR123 primaries and thought I'd never do it. Then I got the ZL SC32w. An ArmyTek Prime C1 Pro (warm) is my most recent purchase. Still on the way.



You know, I was against CR123As. They are damn expensive here in Lithuania (€4 and above). But recently I have discovered a seller in Norway with prices in 1..2€ range. Not so painful any more. At the same place ordered a couple of AW 16340 IMRs... Now will compare what batteries are most comfortable/effective.

One more moment: if I select primaries I may try to build a psychological replacement of buying batteries instead of buying lights. Could be much cheaper


----------



## vadimax

tex.proud said:


> Nice! I've been trying to talk myself into an Elzetta Bravo lately, but I've been on a 1xCR123 kick lately. When I started, I didn't like the idea of CR123 primaries and thought I'd never do it. Then I got the ZL SC32w. An ArmyTek Prime C1 Pro (warm) is my most recent purchase. Still on the way.



You know, I was against CR123As. They are damn expensive here in Lithuania (€4 and above). But recently I have discovered a seller in Norway with prices in 1..2€ range. Not so painful any more. At the same place ordered a couple of AW 16340 IMRs... Now will compare what batteries are most comfortable/effective.

One more moment: if I select primaries I may try to build a psychological replacement of buying batteries instead of buying lights. Could be much cheaper


----------



## stevie-ca

Malkoff Wildcat V6 and V5. Felt bad ordering the V6 and not having the V5.

I am a Malkoff addict, that sums it up.


----------



## StandardBattery

QUOTE=vadimax;4984769]...
Aesthetical perfection, .... ..... ...... This is subjective.[/QUOTE]
It does not come close to what I would describe as Aesthetic Perfection, but I will say; when I decided to buy one more 18650 host for P60 drop-ins I splurged and went with a bored Elzetta because the Malkoff Devices ones are just too plain, boring, and leaning towards ugly. I do have a red/grean camo MD2 that I think is pretty nice, but they don't offer anything close these days. So... Elzetta it was. Hopefully tomorrow I'll assemble it all and try few different drop-ins in it and find one I like with 18650.


----------



## vadimax

> StandardBattery said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=vadimax;4984769]...
> Aesthetical perfection, .... ..... ...... This is subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not come close to what I would describe as Aesthetic Perfection, but I will say; when I decided to buy one more 18650 host for P60 drop-ins I splurged and went with a bored Elzetta because the Malkoff Devices ones are just too plain, boring, and leaning towards ugly. I do have a red/grean camo MD2 that I think is pretty nice, but they don't offer anything close these days. So... Elzetta it was. Hopefully tomorrow I'll assemble it all and try few different drop-ins in it and find one I like with 18650.
Click to expand...


Perhaps we are talking about different Elzettas. There is a P60 and an AVS version. The first one is ugly as hell, the second one is nice as hell for me. And only Bravo has that perfect proportion. The 3 cell body is not so good IMO.

Just checked: Bravo 333 AVS head to cylindrical body part ratio is very close to "Golden ratio" -- 1.618.


----------



## richbuff

P60vn light engine quad XHP35 16 volt, 4*18350 body.

Because it puts out lots of lumens for its head diameter. 

This light will fit my "short burst of max lumens in small size" needs.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Acebeam EC60vn, nice light with good throw. Now waiting for the T30 to be modded so I can have a bedside club [emoji4]


----------



## vadimax

Convoy Tiny -- most likely goes to my sister.


----------



## watchmania

Acebeam EC50 Gen2. Not yet shipped :thinking: Seems like a very nice light. Never had anything 26650 before, so would be something different across what I had now.

It's going to be last light I bought though. Had enough for sure :candle:

Reason? Umm. 11.11 sale at Aliexpress? Plus additional $5 discount?


----------



## Climb14er

I recently purchased from Zebralight their SC62cw to augment the SC52 that I've been carrying for a few years. 

Personally, with anything to do with traveling, climbing, mountaineering, and back packing in addition to self protection and EDC, I try to carry the best quality and lightest weight I can. The SC52 has been an excellent light. But after reading a lot of reviews about the SC62 and the comments on the forum, I jumped at buying one. And am I glad I did!

The light is very lightweight, slim profile and just a tad longer than the SC52. But the amount of light it puts out is simply amazing! The fact that is can run protected and unprotected 18650's makes the light even that much better.

Kudos to Zebralight for manufacturing fantastic lights!


----------



## Tachead

Armytek Prime C1 Pro XP-L V3(Warm) because I needed a new EDC and wanted the better capacity of 18350's vs. 16340's. I have been wanting to try an Armytek for a while but, was waiting for them to mature as a company for a while first. It's been a great light so far(Ihave had it a couple of weeks) and one of the best UI's I have used. Nice tint too


----------



## richbuff

No one has purchased an led light in the past four days? 

I sent my payment for the Acebeam X65 today to the person who supplies me with his enhanced Acebeam products, primarily because the combination of throw and power that this light has is what I am looking for.


----------



## MAD777

Well, I purchased about 4 lights over the last month. All modded. Why? Because Vinh made me do it! 

He keeps coming up with such neat lights!


----------



## MAD777

richbuff said:


> No one has purchased an led light in the past four days?
> 
> I sent my payment for the Acebeam X65 today to the person who supplies me with his enhanced Acebeam products, primarily because the combination of throw and power that this light has is what I am looking for.


That would make you 1st in line for Vinh's newest Super light! Congrats!


----------



## LG&M

Nothing exciting. I picked up a new pocket light. A Fenix E05 to replace my Olight. The Olight went through the wash one to many times.
I am likeing the Fenix.


----------



## LG&M

Nothing exciting. I picked up a new pocket light. A Fenix E05 to replace my Olight. The Olight went through the wash one to many times.
I am likeing the Fenix.


----------



## jon_slider

Ordered a Copper Tool w Nichia, could not resist a sale for $25.
I bought it for the option to EDC a Nichia light that starts on Medium. 

atm I carry a ReyLight CuTool that starts on Low, and Im finding I use Medium the most.


----------



## bykfixer

Elzetta Bones and...




A Streamlight Double Clutch headlamp.

The Bones was for the dual fuel ability as a work light when competing with sunshine is required.
The Double Clutch was for 'round the house repairs or use while working at night. Also handy when cutting grass at 3am.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I haven't bought a new light for myself in a few months. This past weekend I ordered a Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 Neutral with MD2 body. I think it will be a great outdoor throw light with two very usable levels and a simple UI great for use with gloves. Small enough and light enough for jacket pocket carry as it gets colder out. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## thelastboyscout

Surefire Titan Plus

300 Lums from a single AAA--wow

just want to make people at work think I am a flashlight nut--ok more than they do now.


----------



## harro

My first Jetbeam in a very long time. A DDR30GT. Good power, four seperate 18650's and not quite as large as the current crop of blasters.


----------



## KiwiMark

My light on the keyring wasn't used for a few days (result of having so many options to choose from. I rode the motorcycle for ~4,000km over the last 2 weeks and somewhere along the way the head screwed off the light and was lost. On the positive side the AA Eneloop got caught by the magnets on my tank bag which had me scratching my head, where did this come from and how long has it been stuck on this magnet?

The light was a Astrolux A01 Nichia 219B that I got from Banggood, currently on sale 60% off, so I ordered 3 more - we're talking under US$8 each light here.
I also ordered a 2,000 Lumen zoomable light while I was at it, only US$7 so I thought it would be worth playing with at that price.


----------



## Impossible lumens

Ordered Nitecore tm28. It was on sale and I couldn't resist. Had been close to ordering the tm26 on several occasions but it was always jut toooo expensive.


----------



## Tribull

Got my Surefire E2L a couple of days ago, and liked it so much I ordered a E1L tonight. I think I might have a problem.


----------



## NeonPenguin

Noctigon M43 Nichia 219C 80+ CRI. 
Ordered it in white, got it in grey. Still love it!
Why? Because it was on sale and FINALLY in stock while I had money to spend. And because it's awesome. 

There's nothing else calling my name right now, so I might be taking a break.


----------



## BugoutBoys

Surefire A2L Aviator (Blue) because I've wanted one for so long and saw one for under $200 so I couldn't resist. I'm excited to use it for night flights!


----------



## vadimax

Elzetta B333 + AVS flood lens.


----------



## BugoutBoys

Surefire A2 LED Aviator cause I need a good light for night flights!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I haven't bought a new light for myself in a few months. This past weekend I ordered a Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 Neutral with MD2 body. I think it will be a great outdoor throw light with two very usable levels and a simple UI great for use with gloves. Small enough and light enough for jacket pocket carry as it gets colder out. Looking forward to its arrival.



Just an update on the Hound Dog 18650 Neutral. This is really an excellent light. Two very usable outdoor levels. Nicely pocketable. Wonderful Malkoff beam, as always. Bright spot, nice big corona and a good flood area. Tint is excellent on the warmish side of neutral. And, I'm sure this light would be able to handle some falls and a little rough abuse. (Not that I plan to do that intentionally.)


----------



## dustynell

ThruNite T10T XP-L Max, bought a few of these for Christmas stocking fillers.


----------



## fkrow

PK Design Lab PR1,,,, little power house with single CR123.

Carry in a Victorinox nylon pouch on belt.

Regards,
FL


----------



## HughJorgan

Olight H1 Nova.

I took my older daughter on her first camping trip in November. Had a Fenix CL25R as an inside-the-tent lantern and lent her a S2 Baton as her carry light. But she was jealous of my H15S Wave headlamp. So next time I can lend her the H1 and we'll both have headlamps, and it can actually be sized down enough to fit her young head.


----------



## roger-roger

BugoutBoys said:


> Surefire A2L Aviator (Blue) because I've wanted one for so long and saw one for under $200 so I couldn't resist. I'm excited to use it for night flights!



I've wanted one for a long time as well. The best I can find currently is Battery Junction for $228.


----------



## jon_slider

Lumintop Copper Tool w Nichia for $25
for use as a High CRI "drop in" for my Maratac






reversible pocket clip works as a hatlamp too


----------



## bykfixer

fkrow said:


> PK Design Lab PR1,,,, little power house with single CR123.
> 
> Carry in a Victorinox nylon pouch on belt.
> 
> Regards,
> FL



Not familiar with that pouch. Is it open or closed top FK? 

Still waiting on an Icon Irix headlamp. A classic. My purchases have been mainly vintage incans but I have bought a few Christmas presents like Energizer "wall" lights or Mag ML25 twin packs.


----------



## KiwiMark

Ordered two lights today. 
I get E-Mails telling me about specials and started thinking a new light or two would be cool to have, got looking at some lights and decided against them, looked at other options, started a thread to get some opinions, looked at more lights.
I ordered a Convoy L6 because it was only sixty buck and puts out 3,500 - 3,800 lumens.
Then on the thread I started someone suggested an Acebeam EC60 and a seller that sells modded ones with higher performance, I ordered a neutral white (5,000k) EC60.


----------



## fkrow

byfixer,

Made for the Victornox Swiss Army Knife,,, closed flap top with Velcro.

Available in several sizes.

I also use the larger sized for my Spyderco PM2, rather too easy to loose a pocket clipped knife.

Regards,
FK


----------



## jacktheripper

i just recently bought two lights i got a really good deal on a 2015 nitecore tm26 the 4000lm model it came with four nitecore 3400mah battery's. this has been my dream light ever since it came out, i'm very happy to have picked up this light. the other light i just got is a nitecore p12 because i let some one barrow my thrunite tn12 and they lost it i was so upset that was a great light, really happy with my new nitecore great quality.


----------



## zs&tas

Olight h05 light weight headlamp for my son and nighttime exploring
Inova xs , solarforce x3, olight i3e cu, thrunite ti hi . decided i need more edcs for xmas.


----------



## Thom2022

I'm new here and have been asking advice on a decent light for walking. I always check out Ebay for the suggestions I'm given just for a ball park figure. Anyway I spotted an 'ending soon' sky wolf eye or some such zoom able 3500lm (my Arse) torch for a whopping £0.01. Stuck a quid bid on it and won it for the penny. It was dispatched the other day. Should be here mid February. Oh I love China!


----------



## HughJorgan

Convoy S2+ UV, with ZWB2 filter added. Because UV is cool.


----------



## Bugdozer

Ordered a Thrunite TN40S Tuesday because I *need* at least one big reflector thrower. BUT, I was on Amazon yesterday and saw the Olight S1R Turbo 2 with Same Day Delivery if I order in the next 4 minutes. I felt compelled to beat the clock. :twothumbs


----------



## lightsandknives

I've been on a AAA kick lately. Love their size for EDC when I don't want to carry something larger. There's always one on my keychain. Love my 18650 lights, my CR123 lights, but there's always something special to me about the AAA format and how cool they look!

Lumintop Worm copper Nichia 219
Lumintop Tool Ti XP-G2 (R5)
Prometheus beta QR V2 Nichia 219

Took the image on the hood of my truck which provides the lean of the lights.......


----------



## carlosdantez

SureFire UMR Dominiator 2300 lumen output. The reason why I got it was because I got 15% off and was planning to add it to my collection sooner or later. Have tampered with the box and got a feel for it but haven't had the chance to take it for a test drive. Still mint and still in box it's kind of hard to risk take I g it out of the box and It's still hard to justify pay $900 dollars for a flashlight. Been using the UBR Invictus 1000 lumen flashlight which also costed an arm and a leg


----------



## HughJorgan

lightsandknives said:


> I've been on an AAA kick lately. Love their size for EDC when I don't want to carry something larger. There's always one on my keychain. Love my 18650 lights, my CR123 lights, but there's always something special to me about the AAA format and how cool they look!
> 
> Lumintop Worm copper Nichia 219
> Lumintop Tool Ti XP-G2 (R5)
> Prometheus beta QR V2 Nichia 219
> 
> Took the image on the hood of my truck which provides the lean of the lights.......



A side question - I had noticed the new lumintop worm looked just like a Prometheus Beta-QRv2 only without the QR. Since the Beta's made in China, I was wondering if there was a "5th shift" sorta thing going on.

Since you have both, how would you say they compare?


----------



## lightsandknives

HughJorgan said:


> A side question - I had noticed the new lumintop worm looked just like a Prometheus Beta-QRv2 only without the QR. Since the Beta's made in China, I was wondering if there was a "5th shift" sorta thing going on.
> 
> Since you have both, how would you say they compare?




They are very similar and I've read a few times that the Beta is likely made by Lumintop. It is a production light, reportedly made to Justin's standards. Both are quality lights and you can't go wrong with either. I think it depends if you want or need the QR or not. I may order the titanium clip for the Beta so I can carry it clipped to my pocket, and that's not an option on the Worm.


----------



## jon_slider

HughJorgan said:


> … lumintop worm… Prometheus Beta


I have had both also, Beta has PWM, Worm has NoPWM. Beta Low comes first and is 1 lumen, Worm Low comes second and is 3 lumens. Beta uses 219a, Worm is N219b, both are ~4000k.






my latest purchase is a Copper Tool w Nichia. I wanted the option to carry a light that starts on medium first. I wanted to see how it felt in practice, because it felt like I had to twist my Beta, or Worm twice to get useful light, on the majority of my uses. I actually am not sure I have a single favorite, depends on situations.. atm the Medium first Nichia Tool Head is in my pocket, and the Low first Nichia ReyLight is in my car. Fun choices for sure


----------



## HughJorgan

lightsandknives said:


> They are very similar and I've read a few times that the Beta is likely made by Lumintop. It is a production light, reportedly made to Justin's standards. Both are quality lights and you can't go wrong with either. I think it depends if you want or need the QR or not. I may order the titanium clip for the Beta so I can carry it clipped to my pocket, and that's not an option on the Worm.





jon_slider said:


> I have had both also, Beta has PWM, Worm has NoPWM. Beta Low comes first and is 1 lumen, Worm Low comes second and is 3 lumens. Beta uses 219a, Worm is N219b, both are ~4000k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest purchase is a Copper Tool w Nichia. I wanted the option to carry a light that starts on medium first. I wanted to see how it felt in practice, because it felt like I had to twist my Beta, or Worm twice to get useful light, on the majority of my uses. I actually am not sure I have a single favorite, depends on situations.. atm the Medium first Nichia Tool Head is in my pocket, and the Low first Nichia ReyLight is in my car. Fun choices for sure



Interesting. I guess that also answers the question of whether or not they use the same driver...

I have the Beta in both Cu and EN and I swapped the heads so I could have the 3-mode driver of the Cu on the lightweight body of the EN Al, but I never though of MPH'ing across brands. Nice.

Thanks for answering my side question.

________________________________________________________

On topic, got a S41. Was attracted to the 4x Nichia at a nice price. Added the 18650 tube to make it practical. A bit disappointed, though - the clip is a joke, the ano is weak, and the reverse-clicky UI is awkward and cumbersome. But, nice beam...


----------



## irongate

lightsandknives said:


> I've been on a AAA kick lately. Love their size for EDC when I don't want to carry something larger. There's always one on my keychain. Love my 18650 lights, my CR123 lights, but there's always something special to me about the AAA format and how cool they look!
> 
> 
> Lumintop Worm copper Nichia 219
> Lumintop Tool Ti XP-G2 (R5)
> Prometheus beta QR V2 Nichia 219
> 
> Took the image on the hood of my truck which provides the lean of the lights.......



Very sharp picture!


----------



## search_and_rescue

TK75vnQ70 should be arriving this week.


----------



## Flipflops

HDS EDC Rotary, because I was looking for a new flashlight for an upcoming trip to Utah.


----------



## Chozzehnwahn

Ordered an eagletac tx30c2 xhp-35hi. Hopefully will get it this week


----------



## StorminMatt

Zebralight SC600Fd. Because I wanted a high power and high CRI light for hiking. I have an Astrolux S41, which gives me this. But the Zebralight is more efficient, more refined, and has a better user interface.


----------



## ycwflash10

A little pocket light from a Chinese brand. can't remember the exact name but my dearest friend love it!


----------



## TKC

*I bought a Titan Plus, because I really wanted one, and I could not pass up the Christmas price at SF. I wanted another small light, and LOVE the the Titan Plus has a pocket clip.*


----------



## uncarich

Stream light 88047. Replaced older broken light


----------



## Mike 208

Last week I bought a Streamlight Stylus Pro (90 lumens), which was an impulse buy (I do like the form factor of AAA pen lights). I had bought one of these when it was first made available to the public a few years ago (I think it had 47 lumens). I sold it to a co-worker when I bought a Pelican 1920, who promptly thrashed it. The switch is a little hard to push for constant "on," but is supposed to lighten up with use. We'll see.

The week before, I bought a Fenix PD25 and 2 Photon 2s at a gun show in Orange County. The PD25 will be an EDC light. One Photon light is currently on one of my SAKs, and the other one I gave to a female friend. I've been using Photon lights for years - never a problem.


----------



## run4jc

Oveready BOSS 35 Patina with A33 neutral XPL emitter? Why? Why ask why? We're flashaholics!!


----------



## eraursls1984

Oveready Boss 35 in 3 flavors, 219B Amber, XP-L HI Amber, and XP-L HI Red. I'm going to try them out and see which one/one's I want to keep.


----------



## Flipflops

Malkoff MDC CR123a 219b, because I want to try a Malkoff.


----------



## bykfixer

Just bought the 120 lumen version of the Coast G25 inspection light.

Can't really see a difference in the output vs my previous 85 lumen version but that's no surprise. The 4 beam pattern is more pronounced as the previous (3 LED) one looked like pure difussed lighting and this one has a more defined spot when aimed at a wall. Perhaps Coast was going for more throw. 

I use it to light up the barrel of old lights I'm restoring so the pure difussion beam was welcomed. Yet the spot is such that it doesn't cause the light to bounce back and poke me in the eye like normal combo beams do... even ones with much less output like a 47 lumen Solitaire or 48 lumen Microstream. Nope this one will do just fine.

There was nothing wrong with the previous one. On Christmas eve my nephews 12 year old son was bored while all the grownups did grownup stuff. He played with a few flashlights I have sitting around and seemed to prefer the G25 coffee table one. As he was leaving I handed it to him and said "want it?" His face lit up like the Bat Beacon as he said "thank you".


----------



## korpzgrinda

About 10 weeks ago I purchased a five-pack of Hugsby XP-1 LED flashlights. I bought them because I was looking for an inexpensive LED flashlight that runs on 1 AAA battery, and I stumbled upon this Chinese brand while researching. It is actually solid quality compared to other cheap Chinese branded lights I have purchased in past years. I have seen there are even clones of lesser quality that are modeled after this one. Anyway, the cost of these were less than $5 dollars each in the bundle of 5 shipped from a US location. I gave 3 away as gifts, and kept one as an EDC and one as a spare.

So far, it has served my purposes well. It is 1 function (on/off) and the tint of the bulb seems to be NW. It fits perfectly into the coin pocket of my jeans secured to the belt loop by the added lanyard with gate clip. It is about exactly the same length as a Victorinox Huntsman, which fits right next to it also in the coin pocket.


----------



## Loomun

My last purchase was LED Lanterns for the house, the purpose was for power outages.


----------



## HughJorgan

I bought three of olight's i3E in silver finish. These were gifts. The recipients were elderly so I wanted to keep it simple - small and lightweight for purse or keychain, simple single-mode twist on/off UI, bright 120 lumens, basic AAA battery, and quality, not some checkout-line-impulse-bait junk.


----------



## Jhawthorn

Not purchased but given before a deployment a while back. Surefire 6p. Led to me upgrading it, now I have came here to learn more and find something else to carry on duty at night.


----------



## wimmer21

Mr. Bulk Ti Chameleon

Because it was pretty


----------



## wimmer21

Jhawthorn said:


> Not purchased but given before a deployment a while back. Surefire 6p. Led to me upgrading it, now I have came here to learn more and find something else to carry on duty at night.



http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/solarforce-gladiator-batonvn


----------



## vadimax

Eagletac TX30C2 Nichia 219C.


----------



## search_and_rescue

TK75vnQ70 is arriving this week.


----------



## zs&tas

Urrrr ok, don't laugh, wait for it ............. deep breath ......... inova x5 red beam. always always wanted one, found it cheap, I do find red beams useful and I need more of these.


----------



## Bugdozer

zs&tas said:


> Urrrr ok, don't laugh, wait for it ............. deep breath ......... inova x5 red beam. always always wanted one, found it cheap, I do find red beams useful and I need more of these.



I have quite a few X5's, white, blue, UV, etc but no red. They are a well made light and in there time, there was not much better.


----------



## zs&tas

I have two x 5s at the moment one for each car. Theve been very handy in the past. A simple tough light is a must in any car. It was a no brainer when I saw it for sale.


----------



## search_and_rescue

I love red led and x5 red led is awesome.

warm regards


----------



## FuNnYf

Fenix TK20R. Cause I wanted a rechargeble flashlight with a good throw.


----------



## zs&tas

I have a uv on the way now............ thanks bug dozer.

Also a xo3.
I do like inovas bomb proof build, simplicity, and second hand prices !


----------



## BigBluefish

zs&tas said:


> Urrrr ok, don't laugh, wait for it ............. deep breath ......... inova x5 red beam. always always wanted one, found it cheap, I do find red beams useful and I need more of these.


 Laugh at an L5? Heck, that's nuthin'. I just bought a Surefire Stratum. Yup, a Stratum. Probably one of the shortest lived, least loved of all Surefires in the last, what, 10 years? I dunno. It always seemed, on specs and from reviews, to be a pretty darn practical car/cabin/storm light. But not at SF's asking price. Which, of course, I did not pay. I like my AZ2, and liked my U2. I like the K2TFFC, and don't need 400+ lumens in every light. So, I suspect I will be pretty pleased with the Stratum. And it will beat trying to rescue my wife from ZebraLight UI Hell when she grabs one of my lights and ...WTF????


----------



## search_and_rescue

Only light worthy of being my shelf queen is acebeam factory sealed x65 from andrew and amanda!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

An out of production FourSevens Stealth Black Preon Pen light. Aptly named. It took months to find. 

Why? Because I didn't have one. Seems I'm a bit of a FourSevens FanBoy.  

~ Chance 







Photo Credit - GPKNIVES


----------



## kalel332

Nitecore Tip Christmas edition, for its size and the great deal I got. Its pretty cool to have as a backup to my backup.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Thrunite TH20 headlamp. It arrives today. I was looking for a reasonably priced headlamp that is waterproof, solid and runs on a single AA. Also, 520 lumens with a 14500 is a bonus. 

Thrunite TN12 purchased 3 weeks ago. Used as a primary hiking, camping and general purpose light. Or, as a backup to the headlamp. I was attracted by the brightness, NW, long runtime at lower levels, moonlight mode, construction, and price. 

Now, I'm looking at te TN4A for throw and a great price. I want to standardize most of my items at home to AA. 

I don't consider myself a brand loyalist but Thrunite seems to produce exactly what I want at a price I'm happy to pay.


----------



## pralfred

The last LED light I purchased was an InterNova Yeti 800, which I use for camping. It is powered off of 4x "D" cell batteries, provides a varying lumen output up to 800, and is small enough to keep packed in the sidecar of my motorcycle for my regular road trips and camping adventures. It also doesn't hurt that because I've bought from InterNova before, when they released this model I was contacted and offered the LED lantern for $0.99, and I felt I really couldn't lose out; if it was crap (which I doubted) then it was only a dollar, and if it was actually pretty good then I came out a winner. I am certain that there are other lanterns that are smaller/better/brighter, but I'm still learning about all that and for now I'm happy with my newest piece of camping gear.


----------



## TKC

*The last light I bought was a Lumintop Tool Ti. I have been into smaller lights, and was curious about it. Plus, I don't have a small light that tail stand.*


----------



## bykfixer

Pentagon L2.
Why? 
I didn't have one of those.


----------



## Monocrom

*SureFire E2D LED Defender Ultra.*

Decided to get it, or the EB2 LED Ultra as a Birthday gift for myself. Wasn't sure which one. Had to wait a bit before I could go check them out in person at what is one of the last remaining Authorized Dealers in Manhattan. Huge SF display.... is what they used to have. I get there, and the display is gone, the lights are gone, and when I ask a senior sales associate about that; he dances around the issue. Saying they concentrate on Fenix lights now since not everyone needs a tank of a light. 

Yeah.... Hadn't been there in about a year or so. Even by Manhattan standards the place is ridiculously overpriced. Not sure how they lost their A.D. status, but I really doubt they lost it for the reason most SF A.D.s do. Namely getting caught discounting. 

Thankfully, they did have a handful left. The E2D Ultra being one of them. Now while I like my EB1, the EB2 Ultra is going to be just as slippery. Plus, its tailcap annoyingly sticks up above the clip far more than on the EB1 or the E2D Ultra. I got that E2D Ultra in my hands, and I just knew it was going home with me. Rip-off prices and all. Screw it! I can afford it. Plus, I got to examine the one in the box since they no longer had display models in the cases. The clip, while still a weak point, looked very good on my sample. 

I now have each generation of SF E2Ds, including the single-output "error" head version. Except for the very first one with the outward dome lens. Also, the teeth on the Ultra are still useable, but far less aggressive than on earlier models. Somehow I ended up with a sub-collection of E2Ds. Oh well.

And yes, the light is fantastic! No clue how SureFire tweaked the clicky switch not to fry itself with 500 real lumens coming out of the thing. But okay, no issues. And yes, I LOVE that cheese-grater checkering!! These newer smooth as Hell models.... Nice for perhaps giving a baby a massage I suppose. But that's about it. Oh, I guess some complained that the older E-series lights were tearing apart their pants pockets. Honestly, if that's the case.... Stop buying cheap-*** pants! Problem solved.


----------



## MAD777

Acebeam H20vn headlamp from Vinhnguyen54. Lightweight, perfect neutral tint, perfect UI, perfect moonlight and bright! 

Also a Nitecore ThumbVN to hang around my neck & shine outward. To be used for fly fishing at dusk, to tie flash onto thin tipets. Also from Vinhnguyen54.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

Olight M3XS-UT Javelot. The reason is I needed a quality light with throw. It does pretty well with 12 volts.


----------



## Cerealand

BFL special edition light. I am impressed.


----------



## joelbnyc

Monocrom said:


> *SureFire E2D LED Defender Ultra.*Had to wait a bit before I could go check them out in person at what is one of the last remaining Authorized Dealers in Manhattan. Huge SF display.... is what they used to have.


Was that Paragon by Union Square? Only retailer in NYC where I've noticed decent lights stocked, although I'm sure there's a few others that serve LEO's and such.

Last light I ordered was a DQG Tiny SS 10440, because I like little 1xAAA and smaller Keychain lights, and wanted to compare it to the Ultratac K18 SS and Olight i3S EOS CU raw brass I recently bought.


----------



## salty141

My latest was a Tain Azco. I really like the size of a singe 123, and trits are neat.


----------



## ScottFree

Zebralight SC5. I wanted a 1xAA ZL light in addition to the SC32 which I own. I did have a SC52 previously but I never liked the thinness of the body compared to the SC32. The SC5 though is awesome and has pretty much nailed my needs for a EDC light. I'll still keep the SC32 around though.


----------



## zs&tas

Urr done it again...... found another cheap x5. Just like having them kicking around ready to go with primaries knowing there pretty reliable , that's 3 white, a red and a uv now.


----------



## bykfixer

Don't know if a drop in counts but....




Lightknots drop in for Pentagon X3.




Before




After

Impressive!


----------



## ven

Very impressive mr fixer, very fancy too...................like!

120e 







Cool white, not keen on the UI, but its OK. Tried the 250 click twice and give in as thumb falls off...........................love it


----------



## torchsarecool

Nice! I'd seen one of these on the bay recently (assume it's this one) I don't know the brand at all but the style is very similar to HDS isn't it?


----------



## photoman12001

Malkoff M61WL & Malkoff Festoon Automobile LED
I found an old Surefire 6PL hiding in my motorcycle saddle bag. The Surefire P60L lamp wasn't too great and I really like the Malkoff MD2 with M61W and Hi/Lo bezel switch that I set up a few weeks ago. I decided to get the Low version to check it out, hoping that it would be a good mix of output and battery life. It puts out a good amount of very usable light without being overwhelming. I used it last night while installing the festoon LED in my truck.


----------



## ven

torchsarecool said:


> Nice! I'd seen one of these on the bay recently (assume it's this one) I don't know the brand at all but the style is very similar to HDS isn't it?




Yes an early one of Henry's.

In my work tool bag right now as a spair


----------



## Joe Kidd

An Acebeam X65 and a EC50. I wanted a midsized 26650(my first) light and I wanted a monster(x65).


----------



## roadkill1109

Purchased Convoy L6, C8, S2+ and have and L2 on wish list! Didn't realize budget lights were so fun!


----------



## Mathmk7

Olight sr mini 2 
Olight s1r 
Astrolux s1 short version in blue

Still in the mail
Astrolux M01
Mecarmy illuminex2
Mecarmy pt16 v3


I really like the features of my 2 Olights
But the tint is very cold and this is not cool to use during the day inside a house , this astrolux s1 in 3D tint is superb I really like this monster if only Olight could offert different tint(warmer)


----------



## TKC




----------



## bigfoot

Just picked up a Streamlight Siege AA. Bright little lantern, especially considering the size. Should make a nice addition to the power outage kit!


----------



## Monocrom

joelbnyc said:


> Was that Paragon by Union Square? Only retailer in NYC where I've noticed decent lights stocked, although I'm sure there's a few others that serve LEO's and such.



Yup! 

There used to be a handful of places in NYC. I'd put Iceberg Army + Navy above Paragon.... If this was a few years ago, back before Iceberg went out of business.


----------



## Monocrom

Oops! Forgot to mention two currently on their way. Nitecore TIP, and Lumintop IPY 365.

Yup.... Upgrades for my EDC with the SF mentioned above. New keychain light and new penlight.


----------



## Newlumen

Mostly xhp 70 diffuse dome.. quad xhp70 and single xhp 70 because of high lumen output.. then xpg2 pdt ( for throw ).


----------



## richbuff

P60vn Quad XP-L HD 2 x 18650 host, with standard head and also copper Cryos head, with switch etc to make a complete light. About 4,000 lumens. Configuration chosen for maximum lumens.

Why? To have something of this size configuration with the most lumens.


----------



## TKC




----------



## lightwriteslice411

As far as my most recent purchase that I have in hand, that would be my Zebralight SC5W-OP that I got for a new EDC light. By far my favorite AA platform light to day. I have, however, just ordered a Zebralight SC600W-III HI :thumbsup: This will potentially replace my Olight r40 seeker as my "compact thrower"


----------



## lifenomad

My office just replaced a number of our own, and customers', security sensor batteries. They all run on CR123A cells, and I received a box of about 3 dozen 75% life-left 123a's. So, I bought a cheap Ultrafire U-F10 flashlight to take advantage of my glut of free batteries.

After a few days of playing with it, it's a pretty decent little light for $14 shipped.


----------



## bykfixer

Had some plumbing to do in a utility room and my work angles caused shadows on the work using a headlamp.
While at HD buying a new valve I grabbed a Solitaire for use as a lantern hung from an existing nail over the work area. It was perfect.

When done I left it hanging on the nail knowing some day the other valve will leak too.


----------



## richbuff

Today I ordered and mailed my bank cashiers check for:

a) Another Acebeam X65Vn. Because:

1. I want one spare battery pack, one spare head, one spare.... well, uhm another spare whole one.

2. So I can have one in each hand because: 

2a. I want to see what two of these look like at the same time, ganged togeter, beam performance-wise, and

2b. I want to work out both arms at the same time when I do my nightly six mile walk. 


b) A Manker M34Vn. Because I am looking for maximum power to head diameter ratio in this head diameter class.


----------



## MAD777

Rich, if you hold those two X65vn's out from your body, people will think a car is headed for them with the high beams on! LOL


----------



## Thom2022

A TN4A to turn into an XHP-50 pocket monster!


----------



## BloodLust

Fenix HL05 to clip to my backpack strap when hiking to light up chest downards than having some glare when being worn on my forehead.


----------



## bykfixer

Bought SureFire G2x Pro #10.
Why? Didn't have a yellow one.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Bought SureFire G2x Pro #10.
> Why? Didn't have a yellow one.





Very nice, the yellow looks awesome ! Managed to get a black G2 , so its on its way to me. Not too sure what to chuck in it yet though(will be another bouncy work light).


----------



## gilson65

A fenix ld 12 2017 model due to the size factor and being neutral white


----------



## kj2

bykfixer said:


> Bought SureFire G2x Pro #10.
> Why? Didn't have a yellow one.


That's funny! Also ordered a G2X pro in yellow, just a few minutes ago. Will be my second one. Goes into my glovebox once arrived.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Olight S1A in neutral tint. Prior to that, a standard S1A and before that, the Olight S1 Baton Mini Ti with neutral tint.


----------



## bykfixer

kj2 said:


> That's funny! Also ordered a G2X pro in yellow, just a few minutes ago. Will be my second one. Goes into my glovebox once arrived.



The G2x Pro was my first "good" flashlight. To that point I thought Coast were the best ones ever...
It was black. But then I saw tan and since it came with a sticker I bought a couple. My SureFire sticker'd thermos had me feeling like king of the hill baby. 

I knew it was a "pretty good" flashlight. After accumulating literally hundreds, the G2x was simply shadow lighters scattered about my home. And after being plagued by some kleptos I placed black ones in my vehicles to hide from those sticky fingered individuals. The smash n grab thief who stole my Ray Bans would see a plastic flashlight and keep moving. 

Anyway the other night I carried a tan one on a walk to use the low feature. I had some much brighter 6 volts with me for testing in various situations in a prcatice combat tactics scenario. For kicks n giggles the G2x Pro was also included. Man, holy cow! That is one great flashlight!! 

I saw somewhere you or somebody mentioned a yellow one inside the glove box. Bing! Gotta have one of those. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kj2

bykfixer said:


> The G2x Pro was my first "good" flashlight. To that point I thought Coast were the best ones ever...
> It was black. But then I saw tan and since it came with a sticker I bought a couple. My SureFire sticker'd thermos had me feeling like king of the hill baby.
> 
> I knew it was a "pretty good" flashlight. After accumulating literally hundreds, the G2x was simply shadow lighters scattered about my home. And after being plagued by some kleptos I placed black ones in my vehicles to hide from those sticky fingered individuals. The smash n grab thief who stole my Ray Bans would see a plastic flashlight and keep moving.
> 
> Anyway the other night I carried a tan one on a walk to use the low feature. I had some much brighter 6 volts with me for testing in various situations in a prcatice combat tactics scenario. For kicks n giggles the G2x Pro was also included. Man, holy cow! That is one great flashlight!!
> 
> I saw somewhere you or somebody mentioned a yellow one inside the glove box. Bing! Gotta have one of those.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


That was me 
Couldn't find one on eBay, for a decent price, the last few weeks/months. Now it popped-up, and had to snag it[emoji14]


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> The G2x Pro was my first "good" flashlight. To that point I thought Coast were the best ones ever...
> It was black. But then I saw tan and since it came with a sticker I bought a couple. My SureFire sticker'd thermos had me feeling like king of the hill baby.
> 
> I knew it was a "pretty good" flashlight. After accumulating literally hundreds, the G2x was simply shadow lighters scattered about my home. And after being plagued by some kleptos I placed black ones in my vehicles to hide from those sticky fingered individuals. The smash n grab thief who stole my Ray Bans would see a plastic flashlight and keep moving.
> 
> Anyway the other night I carried a tan one on a walk to use the low feature. I had some much brighter 6 volts with me for testing in various situations in a prcatice combat tactics scenario. For kicks n giggles the G2x Pro was also included. Man, holy cow! That is one great flashlight!!
> 
> I saw somewhere you or somebody mentioned a yellow one inside the glove box. Bing! Gotta have one of those.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.



Glad you enjoy the yellow one, it does stand out among the black ones that I have with the tan one also.


----------



## ARsee

I generally buy Surefire for specific reasons, and just recently (less than 30 days) jumped into the light scene.

*1st*, Klarus XT12GT ~XHP35 HI D4
*2nd* Convoy C8 ~XPL-HI V2-1A
*3rd* Lumintop TD16 ~XM-L2 U2
*4th* Klarus XT1C ~XP-L HI V3
*5th* Astrolux S1 ~XP-L
*6th* Nitecore MH25GT ~XP-L HI V3
*7th* Armytek Predator Pro v3 ~XP-L Hi
*8th* Lumintop TD16 ~XP-L Hi

I'm not into modding. Yet


----------



## bykfixer

Welcome AR. 

Hard to go wrong with a flashlight these days. The skill level to modify can be as easy as removing a light module then placing in another with no tools required is very possible. 
But there are plenty of completely different modifications available as well. They involve building your own unique light engine. Parts are readily available if you have the desire and patience. 

However with the awesome assortment of lights available it is quite possible to find the unique features you seek in a stock light. 

It's a great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## ARsee

bykfixer said:


> Welcome AR.
> 
> Hard to go wrong with a flashlight these days. The skill level to modify can be as easy as removing a light module then placing in another with no tools required is very possible.
> But there are plenty of completely different modifications available as well. They involve building your own unique light engine. Parts are readily available if you have the desire and patience.
> 
> However with the awesome assortment of lights available it is quite possible to find the unique features you seek in a stock light.
> 
> It's a great time to be a flashaholic.



Thanks for the welcome.
Little do YOU know, but you and I spoke via email sometime back about PK's craftsmanship.
I inquired about his weapon light and a sample 

Don't think about it too much. I'll let the cat out of the bag..eventually


----------



## Capolini

The OP has NOT been online for more than Four[4] years! His thread keeps going!

His very First sentence is UNTRUE and does not apply to me! He said that at the most we will ONLY use Three of our lights and the rest will collect dust.That may be true for the guy who COLLECTS them,,I use mine. I actively use at least 20 of my lights per week! I have my EDC rotation and my rotation set up for Capo and I! :twothumbs

Where are you *CaNo??!*​ Last log in 1.21.2013


----------



## bykfixer

4 years and over 1000 posts in the op may have decided enough of the sniping and nit-pickety so prominent in forums these days was enough. 

As a collector I think differently than the original post in this thread, but do agree the average user has a couple of favorites and the rest end up in a drawer, stored in a car or setting on top of the refrigerator collecting dust in anticipation of a power outage. 

Although my collection consists of dozens the same 2 go with me everyday. Sometimes backups get to tag along. But the pair I carry do not need backup. Otherwise I'd have chosen other lights. 

Is a person wrong for only using 3 or 4? Or having a 20 light rotation? 
Nope. Neither is wrong.


----------



## bykfixer

ARsee said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> Little do YOU know, but you and I spoke via email sometime back about PK's craftsmanship.
> I inquired about his weapon light and a sample
> 
> Don't think about it too much. I'll let the cat out of the bag..eventually



What's shakin big daddy? A small world just got even smaller thanks to the internet.


----------



## ARsee

bykfixer said:


> What's shakin big daddy? A small world just got even smaller thanks to the internet.



Yes Sir, it did. The map leads us where we need to go. No thanks to GPS, said the cop (LiL joke there) writing me a ticket.
It was a pleasure chatting. Oh, I sent along a pic of my four leggers. They say thanks as well ;-)


----------



## rayman

I ordered a Courui D01 as I want to have a LED thrower. I already build myself a Maglite with a XR-E and an aspherical lens but I still want to see how far I can push the throw without the aspherical lens and the big reflector of the Courui D01 seems like it could suit this task.


----------



## ven

Last light/s was the TOOL ti with a nice 219b inside, to replace my(kind of just wanted a change...............not that bad is it?) thrunite TiS on my work keys. I like it enough to order another and still await my original copper TOOL 219b light. So i had an AAA moment............

Oh i guess this counts, a z2 LED , not a very nice beam in pretty much every way(subjective). Kind of a blue cold white colour temp of underwhelming output.Of course i did not get it for the LED p60 in side, its a host and for either a quad 219c 5000k or quad 219c 4000k..............tough world, tough choices


----------



## thenikjones

A Muyshondt Maus in blue aluminium. It looked very cute and justified to myself that it would be perfect for EDC. My son loves it and already killed one battery - he is 4 - now I don't leave it within reach of little hands.


----------



## BruceMKuykendall

I purchased several samples last week, including some top-class brands Maglite flashlight, Surefire, etc. and some less-known brands like Tank007. I am going to sell flashlights in my shop and now i am testing different flashlights and watch their sales and popularity.


----------



## BigBluefish

A NovaTac 120T. Nostalgia. I missed my old 85T. Might pick up a legacy Ra or HDS clicky this year as well.


----------



## MiniLux

I've been on the Nitecore-Trip lately 


** Nitecore TIP keyring light - 360 Lumen
Rechargeable via USB, very tiny and a whopping 360 lumen for that small size:
61 mm x 25 mm x 14 mm


* Output levels and Runtimes:
Turbo (360 Lumen) for ca. 30 min
High (150 Lumen) for ca. 1 hour 30 min
Mid (35 Lumen) for ca. 6 hours 30 min
Low (1 Lumen) for ca. 46 hours
Lockout


Why?
Guess ... 360 lumen for that size is really astonishing. Using it on the keyring
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/tip2017

Dang ... just realized that there's a new version 2017 where the lockout feature is replaced to change between 'daily mode' (auto shut off after 30 seconds without action) and 'constant-on mode' :huh:
--------------


** Nitecore LA10 - Camping Laterne 135 Lumen with built-in diffuser
AA Battery (any AA, no 14500)
Lipstick form factor
Length ca. 79 mm
Diameter ca. 23 mm


* Output levels and Runtimes:
High (135 Lumen) for ca. 1 hour 30 min
Mid (40 Lumen) for ca. 6 hours
Low (10 Lumen) for ca. 23 hours
Beacon
Magnet in the lid


Why?
Nice little diffuser light, diffuser will not go lost as it is a fix install. Just turn the light like a lipstick and it will move out or in
AA batteries, readily available everywhere
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/la10




--------------


** NiteCore Thumb 85 Lumen keyring light
Rechargeable via USB
Length: ca. 74 mm x ca. 24 mm x ca. 7 mm
Adjustable head for white light


* Output levels and Runtimes:
White LEDs
High (85 Lumen) for ca. 45 min
Mid (30 Lumen) for ca. 2 hours 15 min
Low (2 Lumen) for ca. 22 min
Blinking


Red LEDs: 
Constant on & blinking
White and red light can be used in same time at any combination
Has a very sturdy clip.
Lockout


Why?
Can be clipped anywhere, the adjustable head makes it more versatile and is usefull i.e. for reading/checking cards at night, or just to light your way without hand carrying.
Red light useful to either preserve night-view or - blinking - as a security light when walking in the dark.
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/thumb


--------------


NiteCore Tube UV 45 Lumen keyring light
Rechargeable via USB
365nm, so it shows up many security marks that the commonly sold 395nm ones won't. 
Size: ca. 57 mm x 21 mm x 8 mm
runtime about 1 hour (?)
Lockout


Why?
Very small UV 365nm. Multiple usages.
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/tube-uv


----------



## joelbnyc

Manker E11 with an Efest IMR 14500. Because someone nudged me into concluding that 1xAA size actually fills a useful niche between my usual 1xAA/10440 on my keychain, and the MH20 1x18650 I use for walks at night. E11 meets what i was looking for: compact, nice build quality, inexpensive production light but doesn't feel 'budget,' good UI, takes (some) 14500 cells, high output.


----------



## sbslider

Maratac AAA rev 4 was the last light I purchased. I wanted a copper light, and thought if I bought a couple extra at the low introductory price I could sell the extras and partially fund the one I will keep. I also bought it because it is not black. I have so many black items that having something in a natural color is nice. Also have a brass worm and a black Thrunit Archer 1A v3, and an black fenix LD01. Nothing wrong with the black lights, I like them also, but the natural metal colors, both with Nichia 219, are a nice change. And a nice size to carry daily in the pocket. I find the Archer too big (for me) and more light than i need. Also have a purple Manker E01 that runs forever in firefly mode, but is a bit touchy and is best suited for my bedstand light. Probably more than you wanted to know, but oh well


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A few minutes ago; Surefire's latest, the G2Z Combatlight 650 lumens w/ Maxvision. Wanted a dedicated single mode super floody nightstand light for the bump in the night/home-defense light.


----------



## Addi

Not technically purchased but i won a Olight S2 Baton 2 weeks ago, before that i bought a Lumintop Tool, which i love.


----------



## Illum

Bought a Streamlight TLR-1 HPL because I bought a new rifle. 

Last month I bought a new pistol because I bought a Strealight TLR-1 HL and didn't have anything to put it on.


----------



## MAD777

Illum said:


> Bought a Streamlight TLR-1 HPL because I bought a new rifle.
> 
> Last month I bought a new pistol because I bought a Strealight TLR-1 HL and didn't have anything to put it on.


Sounds entirely logical to me! LOL


----------



## bwalker

Acebeam K60. Because I wanted a good all around light and a smoking deal happened to come up on eBay that I just couldn't pass up. No regrets.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Last night I bought a black Surefire EB1, 200/5 lumens version w/ tailcap shroud. I want to see if I can EDC a single CR123 instead of my EagleTac 18650...


----------



## bykfixer

The EB1 has a length that carries like a compact 6volt light. I use one at work for the pencil beam for shining into narrow areas like small pipes or storm drains in sunlight. 

It's kinda like a little big light if that makes sense Johnny. Same positive feel in your hand, but takes up less room since very little of the front and rear poke out when carried. And the shroud lets you instinctively know where the button end is. 

Does not light a big ole area very brightly, but the spot throws from here to pittsburg. You'll be amazed at how far you see things like a cat or a car with those little 200 lumens.


----------



## UnderPar

Nitecore TIP for my daughter


----------



## vadimax

Eagtac D25C Ti Nichia to employ my sad 16340.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Thrunite TN4A. I wanted a smallish light with a bit of throw.


----------



## bykfixer

A COB keyboard light.

Why? Save the battery in my headlamp for better uses.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> A COB keyboard light.
> 
> Why? Save the battery in my headlamp for better uses.


 That's a great idea.


----------



## wacbzz

I just bought a Maglite ML50LX matte black 3 cell. 

Having been around the the block since joining here, I find that for me, the size, weight, and all around form factor of the C sized 3 cell light just cannot be beat. Yeah, I wish Maglite used a Nichia 219b LED in it, and no, it cannot diappear in my dress pants front pocket, but it's bright, uses easily found batteries that don't require special chargers, and - Flying Spaghetti Monster forbid - it can easily be used as a defensive weapon if need be. 

Plus, I like the newer grip Maglite is using on these lights.


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> That's a great idea.


When I work at night my report is due by 10am. At 7am my butt is thinking of sleep, not some stupid report. So I do them before leaving work. Headlamp does ok but shadows are an issue. 
Those COB lights seem to be able to light around corners so we'll see. 

Thing is I type better without looking at the keys... yet not see-ing them at 3am causes a sense of needing to see them for whatever reason. 



wacbzz said:


> I just bought a Maglite ML50LX matte black 3 cell.
> 
> Having been around the the block since joining here, I find that for me, the size, weight, and all around form factor of the C sized 3 cell light just cannot be beat. Yeah, I wish Maglite used a Nichia 219b LED in it, and no, it cannot diappear in my dress pants front pocket, but it's bright, uses easily found batteries that don't require special chargers, and - Flying Spaghetti Monster forbid - it can easily be used as a defensive weapon if need be.
> 
> Plus, I like the newer grip Maglite is using on these lights.



Good score!!


----------



## wacbzz

bykfixer said:


> Good score!!



I think so. I found it on Amazon as a warehouse deal and got it for $31 shipped. "Used - Like new in original packaging, blah, blah, blah." We'll see. Besides, perception is reality and if you feel like you got a good deal...


----------



## marcalbar

ReyLight Brass Pineapple 
Lumintop IYP365 
Zebralight SC600w Mk3 HI

For some added variation in my light rotation.


----------



## MAD777

Maratac COPPER AAA with Nichia 219b.
Because it was shiny! LOL


----------



## bykfixer

wacbzz said:


> I think so. I found it on Amazon as a warehouse deal and got it for $31 shipped. "Used - Like new in original packaging, blah, blah, blah." We'll see. Besides, perception is reality and if you feel like you got a good deal...



I've bought several "warehouse deals" and found them to be just fine. Conditions vary and are usually well described if it isn't mint. 

My last G2x Pro came in a ziplock bag with batteries inside the light. But it was in perfect condition. One light I ordered was scuffed but they had stated that in the description. (I was buying that one as a parts light anyway)


----------



## ven

3 Lumintop TOOL's, 2x ti and a cu flavour , all housing the very nice 219bt. The 1st ti( still await the other) has been on work key duty , other than a couple of accidental activation's, its been great. Like the start in M for this application as low was worse than useless(heck 20lm is not enough, think artificial light and looking in machinery).


----------



## geokite

Convoy L6; my wife wanted something bigger than a SC62w as a night stand light to wack an intruder when I'm not home. And I wanted to try a 26650 light out.

Steve


----------



## BigBluefish

Got a couple. 

One Nextorch Dr. ... whatever. That little medical penlight with the Hi CRI led. For my wife, she's a nurse. 

Got myself a Klarus XT2C. Wanted an XT1C, but Klarus went all stupid with the electronic switch and ditched the forward clicky on that one. Dumb. I have an XT1A which does about 500 lumens on a 14500. So I figure the XT2C with the same UI and 1000 lumens on an 18650...well more power..arrrghhh.  (Tim Talyor voice-over, please.)


----------



## Offgridled

Waiting on a new Maglite. Running on 2×26650 pulling 21 amps. Triple xhp50.02 with a triple reflector. 10000 lumens. I believe it's a first of its kind. Will be here next week and I will posts pics with beamshots.


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> That's a great idea.



Just purchased a 1000 lumen prototype drop in for my SolarFarced Rayovac 2aa Indestructable. A nice brass one with potted innerds. That should be fun.


----------



## wacbzz

The "used" ML50XL finally arrived today from Amazon...












I am more than happy with the light and the packaging in which it arrived.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Looks minty!

I recently acquired a drop in for an incan light:



1000 lumen, solid unit.




Works great in the Pelican.




Also added a 2aa 2360 to the meager Pelican collection.


----------



## ven

Is that a sportac mr fixer?


----------



## bykfixer

A lightknot custom XM-L Ven. I don't know the history but it seems as though it is a prototype of an either small run or one he didn't end up doing. 
He did 6 XPL's for the Pentagon x3 a couple of months ago as well.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Two just now:

1. Gerber Cortex. Even though it runs on either 2 x AAs or 3 x CR123As, I want to try 2 x 14500s. It'll be my first Gerber, made in USA, and the form-factor looks nice.

2. Crelant 7G3CS warm tint. Form factor looks nice and tailstand-able. Plus I have too many Orbtronic 18650s laying around.


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Is that a sportac mr fixer?



It has a Sportac brass body at least


----------



## ven

Yes vad, looks to share the same shell and plastic ring polarity protection......................that i have been known to snip off for flat top happiness


----------



## bykfixer

This one doesn't fit in a SureFire. It has a wider shoulder than their P60 drop in. Perfect for Pelicans and not bad in a Pentagon, yet the gap did not allow heat sync quite as good as a Pelican without wrapping it. And it heats up quickly. 

Also made Rayovacs and Battery Stations heat up quick. SureFire cells run way cooler.


----------



## Marfenix

An Olight S1R Baton TurboS and why not???


----------



## BugoutBoys

Got one of the new Surefire Aviators and love it so much that I'm EDCing it and I just got a second one to put in the flight bag or Bug Out Bag!


----------



## bykfixer

It seems "classic LED" is the norm for this year. Just bought some classic Inovas for the LED museum.


----------



## troutpool

Massdrop Brass AAA Flashlight, because it is so similar to the ReyLight Tool Ti, with Nichia LED and L-M-H and electronic switch.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

troutpool said:


> Massdrop Brass AAA Flashlight, because it is so similar to the ReyLight Tool Ti, with Nichia LED and L-M-H and electronic switch.



Hey Troutpool,
I missed the drop on the brass Tool-if you wish to sell or trade, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## MAD777

Two modded lights coming. Bookends. Opposite ends of the spectrum.... 
One with 500,000 lux, 1,400+ meters throw. (X21vn) 
The other with over 21,000 lumens of flood. (X45vn)


----------



## Frank-NL

Just bought a fenix tk16 for urbex purposes, love it already! Love the hold of the ligt and the U.I. In most situations i can keep my Nitecore R40 in my pocket now.


----------



## BigBluefish

Just received an E2E with a Tana tower module, and two incan bulbs. Sweet. I wanted a Tana E-series back my collection. I love the E2E. 

Have a Sunwayman V10R coming in. I have an M11R, which I think is a great little light. I've always wanted to try the infinitely variable brightness thingy. And it's nice to have a tailswitch.


----------



## bykfixer

My first First Light.



A late model edition.
To be less than 200 lumens this thing is surprisingly throwy with a ton of spill. With the 6ea red and blue LED's in a ring around the relector, a bonus feature is it places the reflector deep into the bezel for a nice big gap between the user and the tip of the beam cone. 

Certainly not your typical interface nor thumb positioning, but once you get the hang of it things make perfect sense and it allows you to do all kinds of stuff just by rolling areas of the thumb back or forth. If I used it as a duty light I would certainly spend numerous hours with it until the unusual configuration became second nature. But I can see where this thing would certainly be at least as easy to handle as the conventional tube light, without being dedicated to a weapon mounted light. 

As far as navigating around the block at a liesurely pace, it was easy enough to figure out the on/off/ adjustments of output etc and was a very comfortable light to carry. Until PK does his gooseneck I'll use this one quite often instead of placing it in the LED museum. 

Thanks Lightknot.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Crelant 7G3CS in XM-L2 5C (warm white). Got tired of my EagleTac DX30LC2 accidentally activate while clipped in pant's pocket - HOT! Want to see how much a shrouded tail cap will help; plus the tail standable feature is nice...


----------



## mfunnell

Eveready Dolphin. It was there, and big 6V Duracells were 50% off. I'm sure I'll find a use for it - if only to store in the garage with the battery out for "just in case".

...Mike


----------



## CelticCross74

Nitecore SRT7GT-the WORST light purchase I have possibly ever made. Emitter is 2mm off center and the low voltage sensor is defective. Unfortunately I did not try using 2xsources until just recently which was past the return period of the retailer I got it from. I let the retailer know about it and well...I am now the POd owner of a POS light that is now a very expensive paper weight

EDIT-after some back and forth with Nitecore Store they have stepped up to the plate and are letting me return it so props to Nitecore Store jeers to Nitecore for putting out such a poorly designed "upgrade" of the SRT7.


----------



## samxg

Muyshondt Maus mki, which i think is one of the best keychain torch


----------



## BugoutBoys

MAD777 said:


> Two modded lights coming. Bookends. Opposite ends of the spectrum....
> One with 500,000 lux, 1,400+ meters throw. (X21vn)
> The other with over 21,000 lumens of flood. (X45vn)


Holy cow... That's a lot of firepower


----------



## BugoutBoys

CelticCross74 said:


> Nitecore SRT7GT-the WORST light purchase I have possibly ever made. Emitter is 2mm off center and the low voltage sensor is defective. Unfortunately I did not try using 2xsources until just recently which was past the return period of the retailer I got it from. I let the retailer know about it and well...I am now the POd owner of a POS light that is now a very expensive paper weight


Well shoot that's very unfortunate :/ I guess I'd recommend selling it on eBay or something.
I like buying flashlights with Amazon Prime cause it's so easy to return them if need be, and it's free to return! Plus free 2 or 1 day shipping (To my area)


----------



## bykfixer

Why? Inovas ROOL!!!

The 014 came from an Amazon seller in the UK in and arrived in about 8 days and the 011 was sent on a Friday by member 1pt21and was at my house that Monday. 
Both arrived on the same day.


----------



## LightObsession

Just bought a Mag Solitaire LED on impulse when I saw it at Home Depot. I was curious about this light's beam quality and am quite pleased with the beam, even though there isn't a full flood option without removing the lens for candle mode.

The he tint is white and quite tolerable to me.

I rarely buy twist activated lights, but the action on this one is quite smooth and easy to operate. I've been looking for a 1 AAA focusing light with a click switch and multiple power levels, but haven't identified any with even a single power level.

47 lumens is too bright for many purposes. The LED Solitaire is waaaaaay brighter with a waaay better beam quality than the old incandescent Solitaires of 20 years ago.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just ordered my first MALKOFF! An MDC HA CR123 in 4000k. I'd like to see why Malkoff is at the top of the list in the other thread: Best USA Manufacturer, and own a Malkoff before I turn 50...


----------



## EEflashaholic

Marker e14. To see what the 219c emitters are like.


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Thrunite archer 1a on the way. My lights are 18650 and 4xaa. I wanted something smaller and on a standardized battery, also with firefly mode.


----------



## Marcuswell

Fenix LD12 2017
Fenix LD12 2017is currently my favorite and most-used light, and I wanted the extra runtime.


----------



## bykfixer

I won a 550 lumen Streamlight Waypoint at the big auction site if that counts.
$20. Had been contemplating one since joining here but kept opting for other lights. Frankly I forgot about it.

One night while searching for a Kel-Lite it popped up with like 2 minutes to go and no bids... 
So I scooped it up.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Stainless High CRI Eiger. 

Not really sure, I had an El Capitan but sold it. It wasn't bad, just not what I was looking for, maybe this will hit the spot.


----------



## vadimax

Hugh Johnson said:


> Thrunite archer 1a on the way. My lights are 18650 and 4xaa. I wanted something smaller and on a standardized battery, also with firefly mode.



This is a good one. The only issue: it is too small to consume a protected 14500. I use it with a NiMH and it is perfect.


----------



## vadimax

EEflashaholic said:


> Marker e14. To see what the 219c emitters are like.



219c is more powerful and more yellow. At least it looks that way in a TX30C2.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

SureFire P1R Peacekeeper dual mode. I've been eye-balling this ever since it hit the radar circa 2014. Wanted to own a little piece of SF history; I believe this is their first production 18650 light. And I'd never seen one NEW for $142.50 shipped, so my right index finger clicked onto SUBMIT ORDER late last night. It'll be the most expensive light in my collection; and I bought it w/out a drop of alcohol in my system! Ha ha...


----------



## richbuff

Acebeam X45vn 70.2, after refurbished with New Driver. 

Why? Well, I was waiting to decide on this one, but when it was announced that a specimen of impeccable pedigree would soon be available, I immediately pounced on it. Vinh is going to ensure that it is as good as any, and add a new circuit, too. When I get it, I will post about how much of a ceiling bounce monster it is, and about its other max blast points, but I will post in only one topic thread, not slathered hither thither. 

It has multiple modes, so I can use it at moderate fuel drain and moderate heat production mode, as well as brief blaze of glory mode, too. 



Acebeam: K70vn, EC50vn, two X65Vn. Eagletac: SX25L3 MT-G2, MX25L4CvnT XP-L. Fenix: TK75vnQ70 dome on. 47's: MMU-X3. Manker: MK34Vn. Niwalker MM15,
and MM15MBvnSpec1. Noctigon: Meteor M43vn XP-L dd. Olight: S2 Baton. P60vn: Quad XP-L HD 2 cell host Cryos Cu head. Thrunite: TN36UTvn, TN42vn. Ordered from Vinh 5-12-17: Acebeam X45vn 70.2, after refurbished with New Driver.


----------



## archimedes

Got a Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made.

Why ?

* First ever Prometheus

* MC-E is (yes, still) one of my favorite emitters

* 4500K

* Ledil reflector

* EN plating

* Wanted to try the Icarus driver


----------



## tab665

archimedes said:


> Got a Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> * First ever Prometheus
> 
> * MC-E is (yes, still) one of my favorite emitters
> 
> * 4500K
> 
> * Ledil reflector
> 
> * EN plating
> 
> * Wanted to try the Icarus driver



i have 4 lights from jason, they all get used quite often. well machined lights. its a shame that cree shows no interest in upgrading the MC-E emitters. seems its been years since they have offered a higher bin... 

i believe its been over a year and a half since i bought a light. this week i went on a splurge and orders a BOSS copper 70 with the nichia 219C leds... then the next day i ordered a malkoff hound dog super (neutral). there is but one more light i plan on purchasing this year (the NASA light when it comes out); after that i will probably sit tight for a while.


----------



## Ozythemandias

tab665 said:


> . . .after that i will probably sit tight for a while.



I've told that to myself countless times, yet I'm still here. Maybe that's the problem. . . :thinking:


----------



## nigelbisonn

I recently got a zebralight sc600w III HI. I wanted a single 18650 light as I didn't have one yet and this one had favorable reviews. I'm not the biggest fan of the UI but it's fine once you get used to it. I prefer the UI olight uses with the mode memory and double click for higher modes. I accidentally have flashed my zebralight on high a few times, surprising myself and others. I do appreciate the decent throw for such a small light and the tint is really nice.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Nitecore P30 thrower. For just $43 shipped, I thought I'd try a real thrower. 618 meters of throw on a single 18650 not bad. Just got it today, probably the best value around for its price and distance. Fit and finish are very good...


----------



## Lou Minescence

H603W 18650 XHP35 neutral Zebralight headlamp. This headlamp has no reflector. It actually throws better than I expected. I think I like it but need a few more nights of use to decide. I wanted a better headlamp to read with and hopefully it has good mode spacing


----------



## Lou Minescence

JohnnyBravo said:


> A Nitecore P30 thrower. For just $43 shipped, I thought I'd try a real thrower. 618 meters of throw on a single 18650 not bad. Just got it today, probably the best value around for its price and distance. Fit and finish are very good...



I got one of those for my snowmobile. Sometimes you need to shine around to see where the trail goes. I ran mine on CR123's in the cold. Light works flawless.


----------



## jakehinds

Nebo Redline, I like the bulb, brightness, body, but wish it ran longer, and they took away the battery carriage for AAA ://


----------



## jon_slider

Bought a backup to my backup, to my Grail light: NoGreenTint, NoPWM, NoLowCRI, NoAno, NoCW! :twothumbs
because it is on sale, 
the Copper Maratac AAA w Nichia.


----------



## richbuff

Nitecore TM06Svn four x XHP50.2, 9,500 lumens, extremely limited edition. 

Lots of reasons, including most powerful two-inch (50mm) head diameter light.


----------



## markr6

Zebralight SC5w II to replace the SC5c I just returned. It was too yellow for me and CRI didn't seem any better than other 80CRI lights. I talked about this some in the ZL threads.

SC5w II is on back order, so I'll need to be patient.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Hogo's 5000k 219c HDS 

Couldn't resist all the hype


----------



## ven

2x 6p's and 2x 120P's


----------



## TA_ls1

A Malkoff M91 MD3 because I wanted a reliable light I can depend on. I love it.


----------



## sld

Sunwayman Ti Comet, because it's so darn cute.


----------



## glimmer

Malkoff 123 MDC Nichia. Wanted to try a neutral, high CRI light, and favored simplicity and reliability over brightness. It's great on so many levels! Really appreciate the color temp.. I fear I might be turning into a tint snob!


----------



## BugoutBoys

Just got my third 2017 SF Aviator.. one for EDC 2 for flight bag and 3 for Bug Out Bag. Or maybe I'm just making up excuses to have more of them


----------



## staticx57

archimedes said:


> * MC-E is (yes, still) one of my favorite emitters


I've noticed you quite like the older emitters. I've been slowly filling out my collection of older ones too as they are indeed quite interesting. I've gotten a few golden dragons and now a SSC P4.

Besides the above, recommendations?


----------



## archimedes

staticx57 said:


> I've noticed you quite like the older emitters. I've been slowly filling out my collection of older ones too as they are indeed quite interesting. I've gotten a few golden dragons and now a SSC P4.
> 
> Besides the above, recommendations?



SST-50 ?


----------



## INFRNL

I've been on a malkoff journey lately and have placed too many order to report.

My latest purchase was an HDS rotary 5000k 3 O'Clock High. Wanted to try a different color temp that is still on the neutral side.

Next purchase later today will be a copper Maratac rev.4 AAA. Have been needing a good AAA light, plus jon-slider told me too

Not exactly but he helped push me over the edge to try it


----------



## HughJorgan

A couple of Lumitops:

- Prince in Copper / CF
- Tool in Titanium

Why? Impulse buy. This forum is a bad influence...


----------



## Offgridled

Xhp50.2 in 2 mag mods. Love this led!!
Fed by 2×26650



jpg images


----------



## firsttothescene

Dorcy 3aaa cob headlamp; 122 LM high, 41 low and red. Touch sensitive on/off switch to avoid accidental activation (pretty cool). Light is very nice flood. Best part... $8 on a.....


----------



## INFRNL

HughJorgan said:


> This forum is a bad influence...


Isn't this the truth.....
Or is it that we are too weak to resist:laughing:


----------



## HughJorgan

INFRNL said:


> Isn't this the truth.....
> Or is it that we are too weak to resist:laughing:



Probably both...

In the mere 2 hours since my earlier post, I went a few pages back in this thread to look again at those pics of some lights put together by swapping parts between the Tool, Maratac AAA, and Prometheus Beta...

...and then I ordered a Maratac AAA Cu.


----------



## Offgridled

HughJorgan said:


> Probably both...
> 
> In the mere 2 hours since my earlier post, I went a few pages back in this thread to look again at those pics of some lights put together by swapping parts between the Tool, Maratac AAA, and Prometheus Beta...
> 
> ...and then I ordered a Maratac AAA Cu.


Well done Hugh!!


----------



## Lateck

My latest additions are a UV and Thrower lights. Nitecore CU6 and Niwalker Vostro BK-F09S.

Lateck,


----------



## bykfixer

Last LED light?

LED, LED... hmmm let me think...

None. All incan lately. No wait... nope that was an incan. But that... nope, incan too.
Why? Welp they didn't make LED lights back in the stone age. 

Nope, nada one unless the classic A2 counts as an LED light. Hmmm how does one categorize that light since it arrives with a light bulb _and_ LED's?


----------



## Ozythemandias

Sinner Copper 18350. I have poor impulse control.


----------



## ven

ven said:


> 2x 6p's and 2x 120P's



1 is in





Still 2 more 6p's(yes another on top now)

Why, just love the simply 6p form,classic! Out of the 3, 2 are for me.


----------



## staticx57

archimedes said:


> SST-50 ?



Don't have one of those. Good thought. Luminus did have some interesting stuff


----------



## archimedes

staticx57 said:


> Don't have one of those. Good thought. Luminus did have some interesting stuff


Yes, I think I have one SST-50 and one SST-90 flashlight(s)


----------



## redvalkyrie

I bought several at about the same time.

1. Malkoff M91W-- because any of the M91Ws are like crack to me.
2. A pair of Sportac Nichia Triples--because I tried making my own triple with three modes and ended up with just the highest setting. Clearly, cars and filmmaking are my forte. A man has to know where his talents end. I removed the lens from one of the triples and it makes a great up close viewer and a great light to bounce off the ceiling to allow night reading. 
3. Wildcat V6 Neutral--I had one before and sold it because I thought its role and my V5's role overlapped too much. Now I'm realizing that there are things that can be done with a V6 that can't be done with a V5 due to head size. Such as use a MD3 body and more comfortably carry a V6. The V6's smaller head also allows it to get further into tight spots.
4. A Quark CR123 Mini--it was cheap. It might be going up for sale. Great light, just not for me.
5. Nitecore EA11--bought it for my rally navigator thinking the red light would be less distracting for him to use during night races. Unfortunately, the red was a tiny bit to bright and it was way to easy to activate the super bright primary 
LED. Again, great light--just doesn't fit with what I needed. So, maybe for sale soon.
6. Customlites XPE Red P60--here is where the whole red light thing worked. Dave made a perfect multiple level red light that had a great low mode.


----------



## 5001craig

Malkoff Hound Dog Super was the last light I purchased.

I purchased it because I've owned and been using a Hound Dog for a couple years and it has been awesome. Super seemed even better. And the Super has even more throw. Thinking about taking up coyote hunting. Lol


----------



## HughJorgan

HughJorgan said:


> A couple of Lumitops:
> 
> - Prince in Copper / CF
> - Tool in Titanium
> 
> Why? Impulse buy. This forum is a bad influence...





HughJorgan said:


> Probably both...
> 
> In the mere 2 hours since my earlier post, I went a few pages back in this thread to look again at those pics of some lights put together by swapping parts between the Tool, Maratac AAA, and Prometheus Beta...
> 
> ...and then I ordered a Maratac AAA Cu.



I continue to be bad, after my two earlier posts quoted above...

That Maratac AAA Cu, before it could ship I contacted them and added a Maratac AA Ti...

Then to compliment the Prince Cu, I ordered a Prince Mini SS...

Then I had to go and order a Tool Cu, so I could have a Tool with a clicky in contrast to the electronic switch on the Tool Ti...

But even that wasn't enough, had to get some right-angle love, so I ordered a Maratac TPF AAA Br...

But that wasn't enough for free shipping so why not, let's add the tiny Maratac Peanut in Br...

I've primarily favored the 18650 with my other lights, but lately I seem to be on a bit of a kick for the AA / AAA size...

It's good to be bad.


----------



## Cricket_Swe

I bought the Klarus XT11GT because of its power, size and rechargeability


----------



## acruxksa

Just picked up an Olight S1R because my wife keeps taking my zebralight sc52.


----------



## EDness

Bought a bunch...

Acebeam X45 NW - Got a deal on it and just couldn't pass it up. 
Noctigon M43 with XP-L HI V3 3C - this is my 3rd M43. All in different colors and LEDs.
Astrolux S42 - this is going to be a disappointment. Bad reviews already.
4sevens Mini Turbo MK2
MTN quad board with XP-L HI V3 3C - going to replace one of the P60s with the old tpad board.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A FourSevens Mini Mark II Turbo. 

Cuz it's a FourSevens Mini Mark II Turbo, and I didn't have one. 

~ Chance


----------



## vadimax

Reordered a Thrunite Archer 1A v3 NW. The previous one has been gifted, but I liked it so much that decided to order it again. Its modes are spaced perfectly and max output with NiMH made it barely warm. Very balanced light.


----------



## markr6

Zebralight SC5w II. Because I'm a Zebralight fanman. Who you callin' boy?


----------



## Monocrom

Klarus FL1A

Realized I don't have a UV light. This one has other light modes in it, plus the lens is shaped in a way to protect your eyes if you accidentally flash yourself while in the UV option.


----------



## ewhenn

Skillhunt H03R
2 Sanyo protected 18650 cells

Purchased as an early birthday gift for a good friend going camping/hiking that was going to buy some overpriced black diamond from REI.


----------



## Justintoxicated

There is no best.

For Camping, or looking outside around the house, light up large areas. Meteor M43 with Nicha 5000k.
For Urban EDC, My Sinner Modded with Mtn Driver, Cresendo ramping UI Firmware, and rare Nichia 219b 9080 (Supre High CRI!) 4500k, frosted narrow optic with trits.
For All around EDC, Hiking, Travel, Light weight, goes in the pool or ocean. Black Boss 35, frosted narrow with trits.
For the Money, Convoy S2+ Modded with 3x 4000k nichia 219c 90+ CRI, Mtn Driver and heatsink. (Does the same thing as the above 2, with nice tint and CRI, and costs WAY WAY less). 
For an alternative single battery around the house light, it will be my astrolux SS Modded with Triple 319a 3000k, Ledil Cute optic.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My Nitecore Concept 1, that I really, really like(tiny 1800 Lumen 18650 light), a new Four Sevens Mini MKII Combo with awesome charger. (Here is a photo of the Knight/Paladin/Mini MKII with Four Sevens spare battery carrier(only 1 Ti, as the other is still in the box,,,
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A099E781-580E-41AC-80B1-B4CB061645AC.jpg
Two Titanium Paladins so my Knight/Paladin collection is complete(Why Two you ask? Because when it comes to Four Sevens, one is never enough)...I say jokingly as I realize I have more Pairs & triples of lights than single ones...
Also three Manker E02's(Black, Gray & Red), a Jetbeam UV light, a Jaxman E2L, a. Brass Lumintop Ant, Lumintop SD26, Brass Lumintop Tool, a Second Limited Edition Copper/Stainless Fenix 15th Anniversary light, a gunmetal Solarforce 3P with awesome drop in, a second CPF Italia Cometa (took less than 20 minutes to perform the needed mods), the light was only $5 with the 3P purchase, and another Sportac Nichia 219B drop in. Wow, Until I listed that all out I knew the last two weeks was busy but even for me that is a bit much....


----------



## MAD777

Wow! You have been busy Eddie! [emoji106]


----------



## eraursls1984

Hanko Cu Gunner Grip. Why not?


----------



## UnderPar

Imalent DN70. Got it on a flash sale at GearBest...😁


----------



## markr6

Justintoxicated said:


> There is no best.



Just like a knife, the best flashlight is the one you have with you when you need one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The thread is titled, What was the *last *LED light you purchased and why?, not the *best*. 

~ CG


----------



## Hugh Johnson

vadimax said:


> Reordered a Thrunite Archer 1A v3 NW. The previous one has been gifted, but I liked it so much that decided to order it again. Its modes are spaced perfectly and max output with NiMH made it barely warm. Very balanced light.



I did the same think. Bought on as a gift, "tested" it, and ordered one for myself. The mix of price, quality, levels, output, and battery life, is just right for me. 

I keep wanting to try a Zebralight, and I'm sure I'd love it, but I'm already a happy.


----------



## autoxer

The last LED light I purchased was a Fenix E05. I needed something that I could carry in my pocket with really minimal size that took a readily-available battery. Needed to have it on my person but not have it be obvious when it was in my pocket. Liked the form factor and definitely like having several brightness levels to choose from. I have been happy with the little E05 so far for this usage.


----------



## Stainz

I finally rewarded myself for Pappy's Day by ordering a replacement S-F Titan Ultra for the one I lost. Before that, actually just a few days earlier, I got one of thse zoom-focus 26650 lights for <$12 delivered(Amazon). It included a 5.0 A-hr 26650 protected cell and charger as well as an 18650 sleeve, AAA adapter, the nicely made LED ('XML-T6') flashlight (Light & battery were 'UltraFire' branded.), and lanyard - in a padded bag with no instructions. Advertised at 2,200 Lumens, it may produce a tenth of that. At any rate, left nose-standing for twenty minutes on my desk left it barely warm. It has the 'usual' five functions: hi/med/low/strobe/SOS - and it also tail-stands. I figured it would be an entry-point for a 26650 cell flashlight - and worth it for just the battery & charger! The Titan Ultra is a welcome EDC light - again - although I seem preoccupied with continually checking my pocket to be certain that it is still there...


----------



## EXIA.NEOS

Nitecore Concept 1.

because it's bright enough and look nice.


----------



## MAD777

A Vinh modded Eagletac M25C2vn.50 
3400 lumens, 135K lux. 
Bought it for the perfect balance between flood & throw, and its smaller size. Runs on two 18650's or two 18350's. 
XHP50.2 emitter, my first of these.


----------



## wimmer21

That would be the X65vn cerakote I got from Vinh (10,800 lumens / 627K cd).

Why did I buy? Hmm... not sure... probably for the WOW factor and possibly to make up for my ED.


----------



## richbuff

wimmer21 said:


> That would be the X65vn cerakote I got from Vinh (10,800 lumens / 627K cd).
> 
> Why did I buy? Hmm... not sure... probably for the WOW factor and possibly to make up for my ED.


Oh that will be more than made up for, by this light, believe me you. It's all about getting your priorities straightened out. 

Please post back and tell us how its beam performance compares with others in your collection.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

SureFire P1R Peacekeeper dual mode. NIB, under $100 shipped; I just hope it's real and not counterfeit/fake...


----------



## vadimax

Hugh Johnson said:


> I did the same think. Bought on as a gift, "tested" it, and ordered one for myself. The mix of price, quality, levels, output, and battery life, is just right for me.
> 
> I keep wanting to try a Zebralight, and I'm sure I'd love it, but I'm already a happy.



Thrunite's EU store is hitting records: my Archer 1A has been delivered in... 4 days.

BTW, got my first Zebralight -- SC5c one. Some people say it's too yellow, but I like mine. Perhaps, because it was hand picked at NKON for me


----------



## vadimax

Got a Streamlight 44943 "The Siege" AA lantern with magnetic base. Build quality is perfection. But if to be picky -- LED looks closer to CW. Not sure if it is possible to change it to a higher CRI version -- the original one is microscopic.


----------



## autoxer

Well, not long after joining this forum, now my latest LED flashlight purchase is a Zebralight SC5w MkII. (It's purchased, but who knows when they'll ship it...) Granted I have been lurking here for a ridiculously long time, but I couldn't help buying my first Zebralight after continuing to read about you all loving these lights so much.

This will be my first side switch light, and I am looking forward to having a quality light that offers such a large diversity of brightness options.


----------



## cerbie

HDS High Noon, because Hogo is a cruel enabler.


----------



## wolfey1

A green convoy s2+ with 7a tint. I liked the s2+ I got my buddy but his is the grey one with a rubbber button with 1a tint so I wanted a warmer tint and metal clicky. I also have plenty of neutral white lights so it needed to be different than those. Maybe I'll get a 18350 tube for it also.


----------



## PaladinNO

The Acebeam EC50 Gen II (5000 Kelvin version). I wanted a more powerful worklight. Do I need it? No, I am already best pleased with my Fenix PD35 (2014, non-tac version), 
which is already more than powerful enough for my needs. To put it this way: I don't _need_ more power, but I NEED it! :twothumbs

And as I once read here, "no one can understand how it is possible to be addicted to buying flashlights before they are hooked themselves" (and I can now vouch for the truth of that), 
it's been 5 months since last purchase (Jetbeam EC-R16). About time to buy something new.
_Also, the PD35 got a measly 960 Lumen - the EC50 got 3000 Lumen, and only size difference is a 50% increase in width. What's not to like?_


----------



## Tixx

*Lighthouse Micro Flash USB Rechargeable Lantern*

http://www.goalzero.com/p/378/lighthouse-micro-flash-usb-rechargeable-lantern

For reason of utility as a flashlight and lantern as well as their use of neutral to warm LEDs


----------



## Madd_cabbie

Olight M1x and a Foursevens mini mark 2


----------



## MAD777

A Thrunite TN42vn modded by @vinhnguyen54 XHP35 HI. 
By Vinh's super conservative measurements 775,000 lux but easily over 800,000.

Why? Because I want to stand on the shore, impersonating a lighthouse, and lure ships at sea onto the rocks.


----------



## MAD777

A Manker MK34 with 12 Nichia 219b. 

Why? Because it is cute and it is bright. What more reason does one need?


----------



## Ozythemandias

Muyshondt Beagle. 

Always thought it would be cool to have a throwy light with a separate high CRI emitter. I would've executed it a little differently buts it was too interesting to pass up


----------



## pantagana23

That would be a Maratac AA titanium with Nichia 219. Wanted an indestructible 1xAA, and wanted it to disappear in pocket when being carried. Checklist full, only thing left to desire is a back clicky. Was considering Eagletac D25A, but it's hell to get to Europe.
Some pics:


----------



## pantagana23

That would be a Maratac AA titanium with Nichia 219. Wanted an indestructible 1xAA, and wanted it to disappear in pocket when being carried. Checklist full, only thing left to desire is a back clicky. Was considering Eagletac D25A, but it's hell to get to Europe.
Some pics:


----------



## recDNA

HDS 3 O'Clock High rotary. Love the ui. Love the HI CRI at around 5000k rather than orange or yellow tint. Not many 1x CR123A Hi CRI rotary flashlights available these days.... in fact HDS is the only one I know of. 

Oh yes also "because Hogo is a cruel enabler" LOL


----------



## Strintguy

I also bought a 3 o'clock high HDS Rotary, but to save on international shipping, it's waiting for me at my brothers on the US... only 6 days to go... sweet torture


----------



## don.gwapo

Olight X7 kit. Couldn't pass up 40% off.


----------



## vadimax

pantagana23 said:


> Was considering Eagletac D25A, but it's hell to get to Europe.



Man, what are you talking about? 

1. https://eu.nkon.nl/flashlights/eagletac-flashlights-33/eagletac-d25a-clicky.html
2. https://eu.nkon.nl/flashlights/eagl...gletac-d25a-clicky-titanium-edition-2017.html

They are out of stock right now, but all you need is to enter your e-mail there and wait for resupply. And if you write to info<eta>NKON<dot>nl, you may learn when that resupply is expected to happen. They are very helpful people.


----------



## canonite

Nitecore P36, SRT9 & TM26GT

reason : just because... the total price for all 3 lights below is still lesser than the original RRP of the TM26GT


----------



## pantagana23

vadimax said:


> Man, what are you talking about?
> 
> 1. https://eu.nkon.nl/flashlights/eagletac-flashlights-33/eagletac-d25a-clicky.html
> 2. https://eu.nkon.nl/flashlights/eagl...gletac-d25a-clicky-titanium-edition-2017.html
> 
> They are out of stock right now, but all you need is to enter your e-mail there and wait for resupply. And if you write to info<eta>NKON<dot>nl, you may learn when that resupply is expected to happen. They are very helpful people.



Well this is useful info. Thanks!


----------



## HughJorgan

pantagana23 said:


> That would be a Maratac AA titanium with Nichia 219. Wanted an indestructible 1xAA, and wanted it to disappear in pocket when being carried. Checklist full, only thing left to desire is a back clicky. Was considering Eagletac D25A, but it's hell to get to Europe.
> Some pics:



That's a good one; I was using mine just last night...

You mention how you want a tailcap clicky - you may know this already, but a trick with these "twist to activate" lights is to have the head unscrewed just a little bit past the point that turns it off, then you can press down on the head for momentary activation / scroll through modes. There's a sweet spot where the trick works without being prone to accidental activation in your pocket.

Alternatively, for a tailcap clicky you might want to check out the Lumintop Tool, a similar light in AAA. Snag one during a gearbest flash sale and it'll be cheaper than the maratac.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Rainbow Titanium Mini Mark II from FourSevens. Why? Because I didn't have one. Silly. 

~ Chance 





Photo Credit - 
FourSevens FB Page


----------



## vadimax

HaikeLite SC02:






26650 powered floody light is an optimal solution in a lights-off situation I guess.


----------



## Ozythemandias

vadimax said:


> HaikeLite SC02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26650 powered floody light is an optimal solution in a lights-off situation I guess.



Got mine yesterday, really sweet light. Great for dog walking. 

Most recent light for me was a Haiku! Finally


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My Manker E02 trio...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/AFCCEE1D-D317-4C43-99DE-D5821302D101.jpg

I usually have a 26650 or 18650 primary light, 16340 secondary and the a couple 14500 or 10440 backups. The Manker E02 is my latest favorite(after my PKDL P2's) because the ability to program the level of moonlight is awesome-from almost nothing to half of the low setting. The magnet and clip make this a very useful AAA Light.

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/B4E7D47D-A356-406E-A59C-A53DEAFD1CFA.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

*First-light TORQ LE
*
Why? I don't have an angle-head light, and the TORQ seems one of the better of the modern-day breed.


----------



## UnderPar

Olight R50 Seeker to add up my 26650 format collection.


----------



## bykfixer

Another LED for the LED museum... 
A Peilcan 2390 in minty condition for about the price of a large pizza. 





Complete with the original 08 batteries and spares. 

Why? Well I wanted a 2390 for a while but didn't want to pay the new price for one.


----------



## Monocrom

I always liked the Pelican belt holster for that light. Just looked like a very pragmatic way to carry the light and spare batteries. Wish other companies had adopted the same flashlight holster design.


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> I always liked the Pelican belt holster for that light. Just looked like a very pragmatic way to carry the light and spare batteries. Wish other companies had adopted the same flashlight holster design.



Even better monocrom, the buttons are such that they don't scratch the light. They placed a very secure plastic-type sleeve inside that covers the button at the top and aids deploying the light faster. The bottom button is recessed into the holster so it doesn't touch the light, but still has a covering.





Very bright for _only_ 185 lumens


----------



## Modernflame

vadimax said:


> HaikeLite SC02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26650 powered floody light is an optimal solution in a lights-off situation I guess.



That's fantastic! I love the MTG2. Great buy!


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Even better monocrom, the buttons are such that they don't scratch the light. They placed a very secure plastic-type sleeve inside that covers the button at the top and aids deploying the light faster. The bottom button is recessed into the holster so it doesn't touch the light, but still has a covering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bright for _only_ 185 lumens



NICE! On both counts. Thanks for the 411.


----------



## beaconterraone

I really got tired of munching on flashlight bodies, so I finally got both a Fenix HP25R and a Petzl Actik headlamp. The former is for "I want to turn night to day" (LOL), and the latter for general use.

Just the standard Actik that uses only AAAs.


----------



## KeyGrip

The pleasantly surprising Fenix E20. Why? It was on sale and tipped me over in to free shipping territory.


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> NICE! On both counts. Thanks for the 411.



The ole white wall thing would send shudders down the spine of the purist





But in real life that little dark part don't matter.




Greens are green, blues are blue etc
Way in the distance is a house about 500' away. Midway below that "white thing" that is a shed at about 300' is dark green vinery on a fence that is well seen in real life.

Here it is vs Mr. Moon




The real test will be tomorrow night.
I work around all kinds of lit up equipment so a measley ole 185 lumens can be easily drowned out. But that pencil spot should be handy at ensuring dump trucks that raise the bed don't rip down overhead wires as the paver pushes them forward. 
Yep, this one sure was a winner back in 09. Still is imo.


----------



## michael_b

Ledlenser F1r two weeks ago. It's a great torch to carry in your pocket, so small yet powerful.


----------



## FPV

Just purchased a Convoy C8 so I can mod it. will probably become a direct-drive unit. emitter choice not clear atm.


----------



## 10ring

Fenix TK16

My TK22 was stolen, and wanted a replacement, but preferred a smaller head and instant strobe.


----------



## bwalker

Finally ordered the TN4A NW. Been wanting it for a long time. Love the form factor and that it runs on AA batteries.


----------



## Kavajava

Just ordered an Olight I3E EOS copper from the Olight store on eBay.
Why? I wanted to get a copper flashlight, I made an offer that I thought was going to be too low to be accepted (but it was!), and I am considering giving it as a gift to my brother.
Plus, I am catching the flashaholic disease again...


----------



## bltkmt

I just ordered my first S-Mini, the rainbow version. I don't need it. It won't replace my EDC Aeon Mk III. Really, I can't justify it...but I did it.


----------



## ven

Saw a ZL sc5c mkII hi cri, thought why not as dont own and read many good reports on these little lights. AA which is not my 1st choice in fuel, however it breaks up all my other various cell fed lights. Can see an 18650 ZL in the future...............


----------



## EDness

ven said:


> Saw a ZL sc5c mkII hi cri, thought why not as dont own and read many good reports on these little lights. AA which is not my 1st choice in fuel, however it breaks up all my other various cell fed lights. Can see an 18650 ZL in the future...............



I bought a SC600w MKIII HI from the last VN sale...I have to say ZL makes great lights! Easily on top of my EDC rotation. They got almost everything right...size, output, UI, quality.


----------



## ven

What has held me back is simply the China shipping after pre-ordering, if there is any issue and having to return etc. However, its not like i have invested £500 or i dont have 1 or 2 lights to fall back on. So honestly i dont care much if it does fail. Of course i wont be happy, but not end of the world....if makes sense. 

I fancy 4000/4500k hi cri of 18650 and flood for my next ZL.


----------



## Kavajava

Just ordered a Quarkpro QPLC from Foursevens on eBay.
Why? Seemed like a good deal to begin with, but was made even better by accepting my offer, and I don't have any Foursevens lights yet. That plus the disease  .


----------



## Loverofthelight

The lastest two I purchased were Fenix TK25 R&B flashlight and another one was a camping lantern CL09, haha, face it, I am really fond of camping lanterns, I've got CL25R, CL30R and this one. 
Why? The TK25 R&B was for my dad, I got this one for him as Father's Day gift, wherever he is, I want him to be safe and sound, this one can be a nice companion. 
And CL09, obviously for myself, I regarded it as a bed lamp for night reading, cozy and warm, I love it. :twothumbs


----------



## MaridD

Just received one Fenix E01 flashlight, really a good EDC flashlight.


----------



## Ishango

The last one was a Maglite Mini 2AA Pro+ and the Nitecore MT2A. I'm planning on going camping and wanted to have something new (MT2A). The Mag is just a bit of nostalgia. I don't think the beam is very pretty, but I've always had Mags so couldn't resist this one in the end.


----------



## HughJorgan

Lumintop Ant in Br w/ trit. Because it was on sale and I was waiting for that to happen.


----------



## rcu316

The Nitecore Concept 1. I wanted to see what the 1800 little lumen light would do.


----------



## Tribull

Got a Malkoff AA neutral. I got it because I love Malkoff products, and the creamy tint is just awesome.


----------



## archimedes

First-Light Tomahawk MC inbound .... I like multi-color output, and was interested to try something in a different form factor.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Have an Okluma DC1 coming from a trade and I preordered the Adventure Sport Brass 14500 triple. 

I've owned an Okluma in the pst but I sold it, been missing it lately and glad I was able to snag one, thanks Theo! 

The brass light? Not sure. It's definitely unique being 14500 instead of the usual 18350 and the price is really affordable, compared to usual custom prices. 



archimedes said:


> First-Light Tomahawk MC inbound .... I like multi-color output, and was interested to try something in a different form factor.



I got the NV version a week or two ago. Really interesting ui and control pad.


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> Have an Okluma DC1 coming from a trade and I preordered the Adventure Sport Brass 14500 triple....



Which metal for your DC1, Ozy ?

Interested to hear your thoughts on the VoB 14500, too, once it arrives ....


----------



## JohnnyBravo

My first Novatac, an SPL-120. Wanted to add another made in USA light to my collection, and it was old/new stock - $40 something shipped, not too bad.


----------



## the0dore3524

No problem Ozy! I'm now the proud owner of a BOSS 70 that should be arriving tomorrow  to answer your question arch it's aluminum!


----------



## archimedes

the0dore3524 said:


> No problem Ozy! I'm now the proud owner of a BOSS 70 that should be arriving tomorrow  to answer your question arch it's aluminum!


Both great flashlights, congrats to you both !


----------



## ven

JohnnyBravo said:


> My first Novatac, an SPL-120. Wanted to add another made in USA light to my collection, and it was old/new stock - $40 something shipped, not too bad.




Great little lights, awesome form factor to . Little smaller than the HDS , but both feel so good in the hand. Good luck if you try and do the 250 click to get into the programming........my thumb has not been the same since :laughing:


----------



## Bourbon City

Mine was the Klarus G20. Why? Because it was at a great sale price, it has 3000lm with a Cree XHP70 N4 LED with a nice flood and because I'm a Torchaholic. Any other questions?


----------



## bykfixer

A 1973-ish 2C Kel-Lite with retro-beam inducing drop in.





Check out the psuedo filament shadows.
Cool, huh? 











Why? If ya gotta ask ya wouldn't understand.


----------



## terjee

Zebralight H600Fc Mk III High CRI Floody Headlamp
and
Zebralight SC600w Mark III 18650 XHP35 Neutral White High Intensity


Why? Because lights matter, and we got a good reminder of that yesterday.


A smaller group was heading out for a quick day-trip, about 13km (~8 miles) in mountain terrain. We were set to get back to town before sunset, with hours to spare. Like I always do, I packed a pair of flashlights, just in case. Que the standard "You're bringing flashlights? We'll be back hours before sundown, and it never really gets fully dark this time of year anyway!" (Living in Norway).


Can you already guess where I'm going with this?


About half way, the knee of a member of the group turns bad. Suddenly it's not 7km left, but 23 000 feet left, and there are no easy exits. Long story short, by the time we get to the nearest road and can arrange for pickup, it's pitch black, and the three of us are sharing those two flashlights and a keychain-light.


The lights were an Eagletac D25LC2 and a Klarus XT11S, both served us extremely well, from freshly charged batteries. All my spares were flat-top 18650s though, which which have worked in the XT11S, but not at all with the D25LC2. Having kicked a certain habit with a modern liquid based replacement, we always carry some flat top 18650s, making the Zebralights a good match. We will have spares, even if we forget and don't plan on it specifically.


Advantage of it being pitch black is that we didn't need a lot of lumens, so both cells were around 4V when we got home. Just makes sense to err on the side of caution when things have gotten serious, and since we didn't have spares for both we did just that.


Headlamp chosen for the high CRI, floody version to avoid "bounding ball", and because I often walk as part of a group. Having a single really bright spot where it suits me (using a throwy light) can quickly become uncomfortable for non-flashaholics. Handlight being non-floody version to make them a bit of a match. Will probably add a thrower to the lineup in a while, possibly Klarus XT12GT.


----------



## cp2315

Good story terjee! I have a SC600 III HI and love it. Have a Klarus XT12GT and it is a mean little thrower. Sure you will like it.

Anyway, I ordered a Xanes KT keychain light with 350 lumen XPG3 and a 395 nm UV. It looks cute.

_... hotlinked photo deleted ..._ should arrive in a few days.

_... hotlinked photo deleted ..._


----------



## Monocrom

Mine was a Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II.

Excellent little versatile light. It's far from a lumens monster, but for many real-world applications it just gets the job done. Really glad I bought it. Wish I had bought it sooner. (And that's not something I usually say about the lights I buy.)


----------



## archimedes

@cp2315 ... please don't hotlink photos


----------



## MBentz

Finally pulled the trigger on a Noctigon M43. White with the S4 5D emitters. They are selling at a great price considering the build quality and engineering. Haven't purchased a multi-emitter light since the 47s MMU-X3 came out. I am due for an upgrade. 😁


----------



## Monocrom

Just yesterday, a Black Diamond ION headlamp. Small headlamps are very useful. No denying that. But this is possibly the 2nd smallest headlamp in existence. I bought the one with the blue housing. Going to use my Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II as my main headlamp in my BOB, with the ION as a back-up. It's tiny size means it won't even remotely take up too much size.


----------



## Sharpie

A Fenix HL55 headlamp.

Heard good things about this one and I need a headlamp for camping and running.

on the slow boat so won't have it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## BloodLust

Rayovac Penlight from Walmart.
$3 and 3 lumens.
Almost zero spill. Just perfect when everyone is asleep and for looking into nooks and crannies without the spill bouncing back at me.
Am picking up a couple more.


----------



## bykfixer

BloodLust said:


> Rayovac Penlight from Walmart.
> $3 and 3 lumens.
> Almost zero spill. Just perfect when everyone is asleep and for looking into nooks and crannies without the spill bouncing back at me.
> Am picking up a couple more.



I just used mine recently and kept marvelling how bright it is.... yet without about being disturbing. Great inspection light as well.


----------



## vadimax

Zebralight SC600w HI + Sony VTC6. Was explaining here why this setup is good... Impressed myself


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> Zebralight SC600w HI + Sony VTC6. Was explaining here why this setup is good... Impressed myself




 stuff vad, i am not far behind you............... except xhp50 and floody 4500k hi cri!


----------



## Bourbon City

Bourbon City said:


> Mine was the Klarus G20. Why? Because it was at a great sale price, it has 3000lm with a Cree XHP70 N4 LED with a nice flood and because I'm a Torchaholic. Any other questions?



I received my Klarus G20 and fell in love with it immediately. It is one powerful Flood and I love the twin control buttons which allows me to carry with my thumb on the forward control for general use, or with my thumb on the butt control for tactical use. The fit in my hand is very comfortable. At 62$ from China in one week, I am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Fireclaw18

A second Emisar D4. Already had one in black with XPL-HI. New one will be in grey.

What's not to like about having 4000 lumens in a light the size of a Zebralight SC63.


----------



## MiniLights

Just purchased a Klarus mi7 and a streamlight microstream. Originally had my eyes on getting something larger and wading into the world of cr123 and 18650's but I still have some more to learn before making a decision. Excited to get my hands on these two highly regarded lights though!


----------



## srvctec

Just purchased the Acebeam K70 from selfbuilt that he reviewed a year ago. Why? Because I've wanted a K70 since they were announced and my M3XS-UT Javelot is not quite the retina burner the K70 will be. Now, my barely used Javelot is going up for sale.


----------



## SonShine

don.gwapo said:


> Olight X7 kit. Couldn't pass up 40% off.



What do you think about the acebeam X45?


----------



## zs&tas

Its been a while ! Picked up a nitecore nu20, niecore f1, and inova x5 !
Wanted a really light headlamp, I can charge with the powerbank, eventually I'll get a solar panel for the f1. I occasionaly pick up an x5 when I see them cheap, cheap and reliable.


----------



## BloodLust

Hokage stainless steel with Nichia LED.
(The 1st light)


----------



## vadimax

I have ordered this one:







Not that I need it much, but I wanted to see what is Surefire now. Picked the Fury because the Peacekeeper comes with unnecessary battery and charger. I hope I will not regret that...


----------



## SonShine

Olight X7R, great light!


----------



## wjv

BloodLust said:


> Rayovac Penlight from Walmart.
> $3 and 3 lumens.
> Almost zero spill. Just perfect when everyone is asleep and for looking into nooks and crannies without the spill bouncing back at me.
> Am picking up a couple more.



I grabbed one also a month or two ago.
Expected the classic 5mm purple crud beam.
Got a nice white well defined circle. Reasonable floody.
For the price it's a darn good light.


----------



## wjv

Been looking for a replacement for my old Fenix TK15 (original with XP-G R5, 337 lumen)

Wanted another 1x18650 with better runtime and similar throw.

Got the Fenix TK15UE. 50% more throw and better battery life.
Cool thing is that on High (not Turbo) is has very close to the same specs as the old TK15 on Turbo, but with double the run time. On High it's 350 lumen and 195 meters, while the old TK15 on Turbo was 337 lumen and 215 meters.

The final clincher was that because out company has a discount agreement with experticity.com, I was able to get the TK15UE for $57 and free shipping opposed to the typical $75.


----------



## terjee

ZJ-979, a cheap and simple COB-thingy. 
Will go to a parent if it works well, otherwise just into the pile of potential giveaways.
Remember my parents had a CFL-flashlight thingy when I was a kid, and it was their go-to for poweroutages, so curious if this would work well as a replacement.


----------



## SonShine

They came in today. Bought two because of the additional 40% discount from olight . THANK OLIGHT! Wonderful lights! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074FSJS7M/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## BloodLust

wjv said:


> I grabbed one also a month or two ago.
> Expected the classic 5mm purple crud beam.
> Got a nice white well defined circle. Reasonable floody.
> For the price it's a darn good light.



I'm picking up a couple again soon.
It's my new inspection light.
Also at night when I don't want to wake anyone else up.
Was originally looking for the 1st gen Inova X1 with TIROS the Rayovac does a good job and fills in the X1's shoes quite nicely. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## ven

Always forget about this thread, well since the little sc5c mkII i decided on a couple more. One for a work EDC(or tbh added to my work EDC's) the sc62d..........320lm on high so its like a single mode does all. The H1 320 and H2 140 ish..........latter is used the most as adequate from the Luxeon T 5000k.



Although not picked up too well here(brighter than phone shows) the 320lm gets used up in the roof void where i venture.




Also the sc63w which is very compact and bright from the 4500k xhp35..............love it!




So a little ZL family going




Also the little D4, 219c flavour as i like the white of the 5000k and was not bothered about any "tint" with this D4. Crazy bright and hot, but still a super useful wall of light on lower modes when needed for prolonged periods.
D4 with its bigger brother m43vn







----------



## Swedpat

Just placed the order for two Armyteks on a sale at Armytek website: Predator v3 Pro XB-H and Dobermann XP-L. Both in warm white tint. Can't have too many Armyteks...


----------



## MAD777

Just bought my 3rd Emisar D4.


----------



## MiniLights

Also got myself an emisar d4 in green. Just now realizing it's my second green flashlight. Very different from the klarus mi7 in olive drab though. I really like the candy apple going on with the emisar, glad I went with it.


----------



## B0rt

SkyLumen/Emisar D4vn --- just because I can, as usual :twothumbs
Oh and because it's sooooo cute


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Emisar D1 in black, D4 in gray, D4VN in Green plus 18500/18350 bodies....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Plus 3 BLF Q8's....did I mention how much I love the NarsilM UI....


----------



## ven

:bow::rock::bow:


----------



## HughJorgan

I've picked up a few things since my last post on this thread...

First off, a Convoy L6. I really wasn't in the market for a light in that class but a friend of mine asked me to keep an eye out for a larger light like that, was hoping to find a no-name "gem" in the sub-$100 range. Then gearbest offered a coupon for the L6 on their sale thread here for $50, and Convoy may not be top of the line but it certainly isn't a no-name brand, has a good rep. He got one, and I found the deal tempting enough that I got one, too. $25 for a pair of protected 26650 and I've got a large 3600 lumen powerhouse for $75 all-in. Not bad at all.

I think I've also neglected to mention the Nitecore HC60 and SRT9 that I bought due to deals on gearbest's thread. I need to unsubscribe from that thread; I keep buying stuff...

Then I picked up a Maratac AA in copper, because I love copper and my Maratac AAA copper needed a big brother.

And today I ordered the Titanium version of the Maratac AAAx2 Inspection light, which was just released today. Why? Because I love Ti, too...


----------



## jonnyfgroove

I recently received an Eagtac D25A with the XP-L HI neutral emitter (big thanks to Tod at illumination gear). This was to replace my original D25A that finally died after many years of solid service running on a 14500.


----------



## Doko

Recently got the Convoy L6 . Needed a good sturdy light for the house. I love the spill and throw capabilities of this monster. I also got 2x Keeppower 5200mAh + 4x Soshine 5500mAh batteries with it. It is perfect for my needs. For my smaller lights I got another pair of Soshine 3600mAh 18650 which are apparently Panasonic cells for cheaper. 

In addition, I have a small Fenix TK15 light which I got many years ago when I used to work as a security officer - this light has been serving me exceptionally well ever since and it is my favorite light that i have !! Its a perfect balance for pocket and throwing light. I just love it ! That small Fenix TK15 costs 2x the Convoy. I also got another small light UltraFire XML-T6 zoom-able light which is the cheapest of the bunch.


----------



## FlashKat

Acebeam L30 since it is a good all around light.


----------



## eraursls1984

HughJorgan said:


> I've picked up a few things since my last post on this thread...
> 
> First off, a Convoy L6. I really wasn't in the market for a light in that class but a friend of mine asked me to keep an eye out for a larger light like that, was hoping to find a no-name "gem" in the sub-$100 range. Then gearbest offered a coupon for the L6 on their sale thread here for $50, and Convoy may not be top of the line but it certainly isn't a no-name brand, has a good rep. He got one, and I found the deal tempting enough that I got one, too. $25 for a pair of protected 26650 and I've got a large 3600 lumen powerhouse for $75 all-in. Not bad at all...


I've been wanting a L6, but just didn't have a need for one. I saw one for $32 recently and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## twistedraven

My latest purchase was an L2vn. 

1700 lumen, 280k lux, a turbo mode that can sustain max output without having to ramp down, all of which fits into a jacket pocket, fully customizable output groups, and only 100 bucks? Yes please.


Do I have any realistic use for it? Absolutely not. Did I need it? Absolutely.


----------



## MAD777

twistedraven said:


> My latest purchase was an L2vn.



Fantastic light at a fantastic price! Congrats!


----------



## Chad Varnadore

Armytek Wizard Pro (XHP50 version) headlamp: I'd bought a Skilhunt H03 when banggood put them on sale a while back, just to see what that type of light was like. I very quickly fell in love with the utter utility in design of these right angle headlamps. So, when my Skilhunt dropped 5' onto a concrete floor and stopped working, I wanted to replace it with something as durable as the design is functional, as the Skilhunt headlamp had become my most useful and most used light. Hoping Armytek's dependability claims prove at least moderately true. After using the Skilhunt for only a month, I don't know how I ever got along without it.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

I got a HDS 325 rotary with the 18650 tube. It was a birthday gift to myself and I wanted to upgrade from the HDS 250 rotary(123). It's ok, the longer runtime is good, but the little 250 has a much better light quality, maybe I'll use the 18650 tube on the 250.


----------



## ven

Congrats and happy birthday Rafael


----------



## ven

Chad Varnadore said:


> Armytek Wizard Pro (XHP50 version) headlamp: I'd bought a Skilhunt H03 when banggood put them on sale a while back, just to see what that type of light was like. I very quickly fell in love with the utter utility in design of these right angle headlamps. So, when my Skilhunt dropped 5' onto a concrete floor and stopped working, I wanted to replace it with something as durable as the design is functional, as the Skilhunt headlamp had become my most useful and most used light. Hoping Armytek's dependability claims prove at least moderately true. After using the Skilhunt for only a month, I don't know how I ever got along without it.



I am yet to have a right angle lamp, the NW HC30 after reading LedTed's post has me very tempted! Also good old ZL........ Do love the armytek design, just not over confident in them yet. I do also like the idea of a clip, so it can be attached to my jacket in work when its not ideal on my head. Not sure which will be the one yet:thinking:


----------



## HughJorgan

eraursls1984 said:


> I've been wanting a L6, but just didn't have a need for one. I saw one for $32 recently and couldn't pass it up.



Nice score.


----------



## HughJorgan

Doko said:


> Recently got the Convoy L6 . Needed a good sturdy light for the house. I love the spill and throw capabilities of this monster. I also got 2x Keeppower 5200mAh + 4x Soshine 5500mAh batteries with it. It is perfect for my needs.



The KeepPowers, were they protected cells? Which year model? Did they fit in the L6 okay, both length and diameter?


----------



## zs&tas

Ven. I have been using a hc30 on my bike helmet, its very light and minimal, i was worried about it taking abuse but its holding up alright, also it was quite cheap compared to other options, id say just do it 

Anyways , ive done it again, i gone a bought another old cheap inova, its a xo3 this time. I just like the build of the inovas, everytime i see one come up cheap, i grab it. There handy to have around. I really should buy them some rechargeables.........


----------



## Chad Varnadore

ven said:


> I am yet to have a right angle lamp, the NW HC30 after reading LedTed's post has me very tempted! Also good old ZL........ Do love the armytek design, just not over confident in them yet. I do also like the idea of a clip, so it can be attached to my jacket in work when its not ideal on my head. Not sure which will be the one yet:thinking:



The Skilhunt is frequently on sale in the $30 range, shipping included. I know Gear Best has had it on sale at that price at least three times in the past month. In fact they just posted a new code for it in their sales thread on this board a few days ago, if you're not already on their email list. Amazon sells Wowtac (formerly Atactical, as I understand it), which a lot of people seem to be impressed by for the price. I think they have two models, one for $20 and another for $30. I don't think Wowtac includes a belt/pocket clip with theirs, but probably any clip off a 18650 tube will work. The Skilhunt has a diffuse lens, which is more practical for lighting your work area, like working in an attic, crawl space or desk, as it won't put a glare on objects close to you. It appears that the Wowtac uses a clear lens, which would probably throw more and be better suited for outdoors, like hiking or biking.


----------



## ven

Cool, thanks Chad, will keep an eye out. The HC30 has me tempted as i can get here in UK..............kind of give up on GB(endless waiting last couple of times, so not ordered for well over a year now).


----------



## vadimax

Some would criticize me, but Malkoff MD2 + M361N + high/low ring. As a result — 3 normal modes and 3 in the ML range.

Everything is fine except one “issue”: the head threads are not tight enough, so in low modes the head has some lateral play. Not critical, but... For example, the tail cap threads have much tighter tolerance.


----------



## Chad Varnadore

ven said:


> Cool, thanks Chad, will keep an eye out. The HC30 has me tempted as i can get here in UK..............kind of give up on GB(endless waiting last couple of times, so not ordered for well over a year now).




Assuming you're referring to the Nitecore, it has a clear lens, like the Wowtac - better for distance than up close. I thought about buying one also, as I've never owned a Nitecore and would love to see what their stuff is like. I think I ultimately marked it off my list due to not having a magnet in the base, which, while not absolutely essential, comes in handy quite frequently when not using the light in the headband. Of course, you could always guerilla glue a craft magnet to the tail cap.


----------



## terjee

Zebralight SC5c, because I love the Zebralight SC600w Mk III, but wanted a smaller AA-light as well, such as for jacket EDC.

I really love both the low lows, and the wide range in lumens with these lights. 

These days, I find myself mostly using L1 and the lowest low. Often plenty to avoid stepping on LEGOs. ;-)


----------



## Doko

HughJorgan said:


> The KeepPowers, were they protected cells? Which year model? Did they fit in the L6 okay, both length and diameter?



Yup, they fit perfectly fine at 69.50mm length and protected. I got them from here - LINK (appears they are sold out right now)
Really good quality batteries !

ps: Still I advise you to get 4x Soshine 5500 for the price of 2x Keeppower. The Soshines might not last as long in the long run but i still feel like it is much better deal. The difference is not that big.


----------



## vadimax

terjee said:


> Zebralight SC5c, because I love the Zebralight SC600w Mk III, but wanted a smaller AA-light as well, such as for jacket EDC.
> 
> I really love both the low lows, and the wide range in lumens with these lights.
> 
> These days, I find myself mostly using L1 and the lowest low. Often plenty to avoid stepping on LEGOs. ;-)



My “path” was the opposite: SC5c => damn! I like it! => SC600w Mk3 HI


----------



## NCF8710

My latest acquisition was a Nitecore EC23. I have an EC20 which I like a lot. This one is very similar, but has nearly twice the output. I am powering this with an EFEST IMR 18650 @ 3100 mAh and it is impressively bright. I like the built in voltmeter and the fast access to moonlight, turbo and strobe modes. I used the 15% CandlePower discount code and got it for a very reasonable price.


----------



## caddylover

Just ordered the Lance of Ra from STO a week ago.😊


----------



## Woods Walker

M31W in the mail to me from Gene. To go along with Lego Malkoff parts to make a near bomb proof 1XCR123/1XAA muti mode flashlight.


----------



## gurdygurds

Details please Walker. VME head? What body? As for me I have been given a second chance at love as Scout24 has graciously decided to sell me one of his Vihn warm Nichia modded E01s. I can't wait to give it a squeeze.


Woods Walker said:


> M31W in the mail to me from Gene. To go along with Lego Malkoff parts to make a near bomb proof 1XCR123/1XAA muti mode flashlight.


----------



## Woods Walker

gurdygurds said:


> Details please Walker. VME head? What body? As for me I have been given a second chance at love as Scout24 has graciously decided to sell me one of his Vihn warm Nichia modded E01s. I can't wait to give it a squeeze.



Not much to say. I got the following in the mail:

MD1 body & MD1.5 Body
MDX 22.3 Head
H/L switch modified for M31s
Tailcap
m31w.

Put it all together and the hope is for a bomb proof omnivore single battery light for EDC or the pack. My primary concern is to have a light inside my BOB or pack which is as bomb proof as possible. This way I can pack other options which are higher output/more modes/whatever and know I won't be night hiking to camp or back to the truck in the dark if the wiz bang light goes down. If course a M61 (pick the L and tint) inside a MD2 or P60 host would accomplish that but can't always pocket those and don't always use CR123/16650/18650 based headlamps etc etc.


----------



## zs&tas

Recieved my oldskool inova xo3. Funny cause i never really know what im getting when i buy these cheap on fleabay. Anyhows turns out its a brand new 82 lumen optic beast


----------



## Tixx

Emisar D4 - because anybody who is into flashlights cannot leave this one off their "must have" list.


----------



## dhunley1

Do drop-in's count? I purchase the Malkoff M61NLL as I wanted something with practical output and great runtime. I have the M61LLL Nichia 219b v2, but I prefer Cree over Nichia, so I'm looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Krumbbs1976

Last flashlight I bought was my mcgizmo mule!


----------



## david57strat

eraursls1984 said:


> I've been wanting a L6, but just didn't have a need for one. I saw one for $32 recently and couldn't pass it up.



An L6, for 32 bucks? Where???? Sign me up! I've been wanting one, for a while.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Beautiful McGizmo Krumbbs1976. Today I got my second Four Sevens S-12, and my new Nitecore SRT9(awesome). The S-12 is stock, as I have an S-12VN that is powerful, but the tint is a little too green for my liking. The stock S-12 has a beautiful tint, and I will do a bit of modding to beef it ups brightness. The SRT9 is really nicely done-love the ring and well defined options.
Also got my second BLF Q8...5,000 Lumens and as far as I am concerned the NarsilM firmware provides the best UI currently available!


----------



## HughJorgan

I say again, I need to unsubscribe from gearbest's deal thread, I keep buying stuff...

Just pulled the trigger on an Imalent DX80. The deal was too good to pass up. Now I'll get to see what 32000 lumens coming from my hand looks like.


----------



## zs&tas

NIB inova x5 green . I don't have a real green, this was cheap and adds to my growing x5 collection.


----------



## sc00ts19

My previous EDC was an Elzetta Alpha with the high low tailcap. I sold it and bought Atactical A1S NW and a Zebralight H53c.




I need a dedicated high output momentary forward clicky for my CCW. I found myself several times using the alpha on low and not setting it back to high. The A1S now lives on turbo and carries much better in the back pocket than the alpha. The H53c handles all the normal edc duties and the moonlight lows make it a perfect nightstand light. I also keep the ZL headband in my edc bag and a second elastic one I made in my nightstand for reading. 

Running edc lights with rechargeable cells is also something new for me and I dig it!


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Last night I bought a Surefire UM2 Ultra, $150 shipped, new. It'll be my 3rd selector ring light, but first U.S. made one. Plus I wanted to throw my hat in the ring for a limited run of 800 units...


----------



## Boris74

Olight S Mini in bead blasted Ti. Because I’ve wanted (not needed) a light in Ti to match my ring, watch and Ti slab knives I regularly wear and carry. Turns out it’s a great light and carries easy. Neutral white tint is excellent on it too. 

First world problems.


----------



## ZMZ67

Boris74 said:


> Olight S Mini in bead blasted Ti. Because I’ve wanted (not needed) a light in Ti to match my ring, watch and Ti slab knives I regularly wear and carry. Turns out it’s a great light and carries easy. Neutral white tint is excellent on it too.
> 
> First world problems.



I just purchased a second bead blast Smini myself. I like the older S1s UI a bit better but have gotten used to the Smini and found that I was carrying it quite a bit so I grabbed another one before they are gone.
The other lights are a handful of different single cell models from 4Sevens.PK Knight,PK Paladin,Atom ALR2 and Rainbow TI Mini Mk II, too good of deals to pass up at the clearance prices and nice additions for my collection.All combined, kind of blows out my budget so I think I may be done for this year.


----------



## U2v5

TorchLAB BOSS 70 in satin black. Amazing form factor, construction, design and performance. I’ve had extensive experience with my v5 dropin and decided to seize a BOSS during the most recent release. Nothing but smiles. [emoji4]


----------



## MAD777

Modded Emisar D1vn using SST40 shaved dome. This will be my first SST40 light, but not my first Emisar.


----------



## bykfixer

2 Maglite ML50's and a ML300. Why?

I didn't have any yet.


----------



## Modernflame

In the space of three weeks:

Malkoff MD2 with M61N

Malkoff M61HOT

Malkoff M61T

It's possible that I'm a junkie. Fortunately, I have a gracious wife who tolerates me.


----------



## XR6Toggie

Elzetta Charlie C133. I need a light for my work belt that is reliable, tough, simple to operate and puts out a lot of light. The hi/lo mode operated with the twisty switch and no multiple clicks required is a big plus for me.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Good score!! Good choice.

Welcome to CPF mate


----------



## XR6Toggie

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Good score!! Good choice.
> 
> Welcome to CPF mate



Cheers mate!

The option to have my name and number engraved on the light was a nice enticement too. I’m looking forward to seeing what she can do.


----------



## Beard Man

McGizmo Haiku.



11-1-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-1-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



11-5-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Modernflame

XR6Toggie said:


> Elzetta Charlie C133. I need a light for my work belt that is reliable, tough, simple to operate and puts out a lot of light. The hi/lo mode operated with the twisty switch and no multiple clicks required is a big plus for me.



A true champion of a light. She won't let you down.


----------



## Stainz

Saturday, during half time at the AU/Texas A&M football game, I checked my mail - and found a padded envelope containing a rectangular box. The return address was AU ... _AU! _What had I ordered from my alma mater? The game was back on - I picked up the package at the start of the fourth quarter... from Nevada - that's where armsunlimited is... my S-F UM2 Ultra, aka baby Dominator, wasn't supposed to be here until Monday - but there it was!! 

What a bargain of a light! Slightly brighter than my S-F Fury and slightly dimmer than both my S-F UB3T and M3LT-S. Six power levels selected by the rotary switch vs the eight of my huge S-F UB3T, which also has a strobe and an 'S-O-S'. My M3LT-*S* has a 'hidden' strobe function - my new UM2 Ultra does not have that function. Still, what a great light!


----------



## CandleLite

A Utorch UT01 because it sounds very handy with 4 levels including moonlight and has a good build according to reviews. It is NW which I am interested to see and is very inexpensive at $17. 
Seems like a good deal and I need a light for the car. Should be arriving any day now from China.


----------



## d88

May not be one of the most popular choices on here but I just got a 'lil larry' . For a fairly cheap light it's actually fairly well made, clip is a bit flimsy but the rest of it is solid enough.. With it's wide 'cob' led's is a decent insepction light which will come in handy for the car.


----------



## zespectre

My trusty old Inova X(whatever) has been great, but the switch has started crapping out so it was time for something new.




[/IMG]

So now I'm awaiting my new NiteCore TINI 
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/ILLUMINATION/T/TINI/

Nice walkthrough here if you are curious...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RHSBq20zlo


----------



## geokite

ZL H302w. I suspect that ZL is not doing CR123 lights anymore, and this would fit the bill nicely for hiking. Now it is no longer available on Amazon (got the last one?)


----------



## vicv

Does it count if I found it instead of bought it? Found it in the belly of a ship that we were scrapping. It's a streamlight polystinger led. It's been painted overspray and is ugly. Scraped the lens off with a blade and charged the 3s NICD battery and it's a nice light. Surprised the battery was still good. Unfortunately I don't have the cradle charger which is kind of the point of this light. Seems twice as bright as the claimed 185 lumens. Actually it's now one of my favourite lights


----------



## maker6

The last one I bought is Imalent DDT40. It's really heavy, but looks great.


----------



## bykfixer

For just the 2nd time ever I bought a product as soon as it was released. The SureFire EDCL-2T. I normally let the first few months or so go by and let the makers fix bugs. Ironically the first time I ever did it was a flashlight as well. The Streamlight ProTac HL 4


----------



## blueridgeman

Streamlight Protac HL4. I purchased it because of the wide flood and high output, I have a lot of 18650s laying around and a lot of wildlife that seems to migrate here at night. 

The price was right at under $100.00 on Amazon also. 

This replaces an old school incandescent maglite 4D "baton" which will probably go under the seat in my truck.


----------



## Johnno

I've been sort of on a spending spree the last couple of weeks with Xmas coming up, so half of these are going to be gifts along with batteries and chargers:

Zebralight SC600w Mk IV Plus XHP50.2
Emisar D4 Green Nichia 219C
Emisar DS1 Gray XP-L HI V2 3A
Astrolux MF01 CREE XP-G3
Astrolux MF02 XHP35 HI
Astrolux S41 4x Nichia 219B (x4)
BLF Q8 (x2) 
Convoy S2+ Nichia 365nm UV
Astrolux SS Stainless Steel XPL-HI
Lumintop Prince Brass Cree XP-L 
Lumintop IYP365 Nichia 219BT
Lumintop Copper Tool Nichia 219
Lumintop Black Tool CREE XP-G2 R5


----------



## Ishango

Wow, impressive list Johnno!

I ordered the Klarus Mi1C. I'm into small but powerful lights once again. Love to compare it to my Olight S1 and SMini and Foursevens Mini ML.


----------



## BugoutBoys

The Surefire EDCL1-T because I have no self control..


----------



## blueridgeman

blueridgeman said:


> Streamlight Protac HL4. I purchased it because of the wide flood and high output, I have a lot of 18650s laying around and a lot of wildlife that seems to migrate here at night.
> 
> The price was right at under $100.00 on Amazon also.
> 
> This replaces an old school incandescent maglite 4D "baton" which will probably go under the seat in my truck.



Correction - this was a 3D Maglight. After spending some time here I have also decided to upgrade it with a Malkoff LED kit.

edited to say 3 batteries..can't wait to do the M61 mod.


----------



## MicaelSweden

arcel1t said:


> I try to find new flashlight activity's and for that I need new light's.
> Recently bought a Quark 2AA to mount on my helmet for bike riding at night.
> All I need now is a bicycle and a helmet :candle:.



Best I heard in a long time


----------



## bykfixer

blueridgeman said:


> Streamlight Protac HL4. I purchased it because of the wide flood and high output, I have a lot of 18650s laying around and a lot of wildlife that seems to migrate here at night.
> 
> The price was right at under $100.00 on Amazon also.
> 
> This replaces an old school incandescent maglite 4D "baton" which will probably go under the seat in my truck.



I really like the 600 lumen medium. Hopefully someday they'll do a dual switch version, but until then it's a pretty amazing flashlight that on high can turn off your next door neighbors photo sensing lights. 



BugoutBoys said:


> The Surefire EDCL1-T because I have no self control..



Yup! I bought the "2" knowing it was on back order because the "1" wasn't out yet... now the "1" is out but on back order (must.... resist... so... hard... must... resist)


----------



## HughJorgan

Maratac PCL in copper.

Because buying new Maratacs when they're released has become a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## Tenebrae

A Thrunite TN35 (haven’t received it yet). I bought it because I was not satisfied with the quality and feel of my other MTG2 flashlight—the Niwalker Vostro BK-FA02.


----------



## richbuff

Today I purchased the stock version Imalent R90TS from Ninh54, and it shipped today, I anticipate having it in three business bays, maybe by Wednesday, July 17.

This will be my first Imalent light!

Why? Because I have been waiting over two years for the next thing after the exhilarating X65. I think this is finally it. 

In this light, I envision beam profile similar to X65, but with a little more throw and some more beam width, and some more up front spill, with more lumens on the target at given range, but in the form of a larger hotspot; this is what I envision. Soon I will find out. 

The light shipped today, I anticipate having it in three business bays, maybe by Wednesday, July 17.


----------



## LedTed

I got a BLF / TLF FW3A. What a fun light. My hat off to everyone who made that happen; especially Fritz and ToyKeeper. Speaking of ToyKeeper, I really like the way she tweaked candle mode and play around with that mode whenever it gets dark enough to do so. Per the light itself, I really appreciate having 300 plus (for me) very useable lumens. The facts that the light tail stands and has a rear clicky is making the light a strong contender as a replacement for my current EDC light. In fact I like the FW3A enough I hope more color versions actually get produced.


----------



## bykfixer

A couple of updated Maglite models, a few (more) Fenix E01's and a couple of yuji'd warm Sofirm C01's. 

I still carry my PKDL lights everyday but find the others very handy at times.


----------



## srvctec

Haven't received it yet but I'm trying to be patient waiting on it to get here, an Emisar (my first) D4V2 is in the US now but still a few days away from me getting my hands on it. 

Why? Because I don't have a pocket burner (literally!) and this seemed like the best option.


----------



## buds224

srvctec said:


> Haven't received it yet but I'm trying to be patient waiting on it to get here, an Emisar (my first) D4V2 is in the US now but still a few days away from me getting my hands on it.
> 
> Why? Because I don't have a pocket burner (literally!) and this seemed like the best option.



Ordered the same one. I can't wait to get my hands on it. I already have the D4S but the V2 with the multiple aux colors is a nice touch. The smaller size will be nice too. 

How long have you waited so far?  Mine shipped out on July 2nd, and I have the additional Military Post to Japan wait times on top of the regular delivery times. Just trying to get an idea of how long my wait is gonna be.


----------



## srvctec

buds224 said:


> Ordered the same one. I can't wait to get my hands on it. I already have the D4S but the V2 with the multiple aux colors is a nice touch. The smaller size will be nice too.
> 
> How long have you waited so far? Mine shipped out on July 2nd, and I have the additional Military Post to Japan wait times on top of the regular delivery times. Just trying to get an idea of how long my wait is gonna be.


Mine shipped June 29th and is finally in USPS hands in St. Louis. I'm in the middle of Kansas, so I'm guessing I'll have it this Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## bykfixer

An Energizer keychain light activated by touching the on button. A tiny little COB light you don't want to aim at your eyes, that's for sure. 
Why? $5.88


----------



## Vemice

Most recent is a NOS Jetbeam RRT 01 (previous version). Drop shipped to Vinh at Sky lumens for Nichia swap.
Why? Just wanted one.


----------



## JimIslander

Solarforce Blue L2P body so I would have fun drop in body to play with. Stuck a Solarforce 3 mode in it and already looking for some more P60s, probably a triple Nichia or SST variety. Grabbed an L2-ECR at the same time and legoed it up a L2M and L2-E18 to make a nice 2 x 18650 with blue head and tail on black body. And eventually settled on an 18350 with blue head and tail and black L2M body. Toys for big boys.


----------



## xevious

My last LED light purchase was an FW3A. I got in on the 1st round, so it has the loose tailcap assembly. Some very minor QC issues but nothing glaring for the price paid. It almost displaces my Zebralight SC64c LE for top spot... but the ZL wins out on build quality. FW3A definitely wins out on the fun factor. So much you can customize with this light. I've done just a few mods but plan a few more down the road.


----------



## lunas

Sportac xhp-35 HD single mode for my L2p host i also needed to clip off a white ring of plastic on the drop-in it kept the drop-in from contacting the flat top.


----------



## JimIslander

lunas said:


> Sportac xhp-35 HD single mode for my L2p host i also needed to clip off a white ring of plastic on the drop-in it kept the drop-in from contacting the flat top.



How do you like it? Two mode?

The ring you cut off was that little white plastic around the contact point at the end, right?


----------



## techwg

The last light I bought was a Fenix PD36R. It's been a while since I bought a light because nothing really really grabbed my attention. I had gone from the newest which was the FD41 and went back to the TK20R which I like better. So when I saw a PD35 size light with 1600 lumens which took over 4 times longer in turbo before it steps down, I really could not ignore that model. I came close to buying a PD35 V2.0 but I could not quite pull the trigger on it because I was happy enough with my TK20R.

I love my PD36R and it is my most favourite EDC light. I have a video playlist on my signature if you want to see my videos on the PD36R. I am really over the moon with it. For anyone who saw my video 2 outdoor, I have made a video 3 with a body camera for the recording which has much better low-light recording and really showcases the brightness modes extremely well.

I was getting bored of 1000 lumens. I feel like I have had a 1000 lumen light for YEARRRRRS. This is exactly the upgrade I have been waiting for, the upgrade I have been aching for!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Reylight Ti Lan AA from Drop.com.

First Nicha 219 light for me.


----------



## techwg

AMD64Blondie said:


> Reylight Ti Lan AA from Drop.com.
> 
> First Nicha 219 light for me.



The only Nicha LED light I have owned that I can recall was a little Silverpoint Auro II I think it was called and took a single AA. It wasn't bad for brightness and I forget the runtime. But it's switch was a bit dodgy and didn't take too long to start flickering etc even after cleaning all the contacts.


----------



## richbuff

Acebeam K75. Because of its factory specs, 2,500 meters throw and 6,300 lumens. It is on the mail on its way to me, and many reviewers have confirmed its throw spec, so I anticipate it will reach somewhat further than my other throwers.


----------



## bykfixer

A rechargeable hand crank number by LifeGear, to replace my solar hand crank one that stopped holding a charge right after the light bulb blew (yes light bulb), two more 3C Maglite ML50's that were on sale for the 150+ hour runtime on eco mode, ten little Ozark Trail camping lanterns to give away and four to keep for use as electric candles, and another Maglite Solitaire LED since they seem to be going extinct in box stores and because I only had 11 nip. Now I have 12.

Primary batteries stockpile was also increased. It's hurricane season on the east coast of America again.


----------



## RWT1405

I couldn't help myself so I ordered a Streamlight ProTac HL 5-X USB and a PolyTac X USB (in Yellow, of course).

Should be here Thursday, can't wait to get them and see how they perform!


----------



## bykfixer

I'm still holding off on the HL5 x but the voices keep pestering to buy one. The USB sounds like it is a better value in the long run. 

Must……keep……resisting………


----------



## gurdygurds

Well I was doing so well for awhile but just fell off the wagon. Bought a Streamlight Stylus Pro and a Microstream. Wanted to get a few inexpensive, simple, and reliable AAA lights to have around the house and in the cars. These fit the bill.


----------



## holygeez03

I haven't bought a new light in FOREVER... I guess I have all of my needs covered and there is nothing that has excited me... the last light I bought was probably the SC600IV Plus when it first released.


----------



## xevious

gurdygurds said:


> Well I was doing so well for awhile but just fell off the wagon. Bought a Streamlight Stylus Pro and a Microstream. Wanted to get a few inexpensive, simple, and reliable AAA lights to have around the house and in the cars. These fit the bill.


And you picked up a pre-owned Zebralight SC52w too.


----------



## HaileStorm

I bought an Olight S1R II Ti Winter last April 5 at a car show to commemorate a father-and-son’s day out. 

It was an impulse buy then but now I’m really glad I bought it since it’s out of stock everywhere I look.


----------



## RWT1405

bykfixer said:


> I'm still holding off on the HL5 x but the voices keep pestering to buy one. The USB sounds like it is a better value in the long run.
> 
> Must……keep……resisting………




Trust me, you WANT it!


----------



## Cerealand

Used peak keychain light. After many years on here, this will be my first peak. I read good feedback on this brand.


----------



## SCEMan

EagTac D3A to replace my current international travel light for improved eneloop performance.


----------



## richbuff

Purchased today, should be in the mail soon: 

Four-sevens MMU-X3 Vn, 3 x XHP50.2, should be four times the original factory max lumens.

Because this permanently classic item that will be forever beloved by flashoholics has now been modified to current max output standards by replacing both the emitters and the driver and the ui. 

Of course, I will use max mode for short burst only, as is both realistic and usual to my liking.


----------



## Taz80

Acebeam H50 in Nichia, because my wife permanently borrowed my Nitecore HC30. And its a neat headlamp with great tint and CRI.
ThruNite T1 because I wanted another cap light and to try out the variable UI. The UI is pretty nice, tint isn't great but I can live with it.
ThruNite TH10 V2 because I thought it would be handy to have a thrower headlamp for walking the dog.
Folomov EDCC1 it's brass with a warm tint.
Olight I3UV just for fun.


----------



## Ermani

The last led flashlight I purchased was Fenix UC35, Being a poultry farmer, I have to check on my poultry from time-to-time just to ensure that they are safe and sound. I always make rounds around the fence at night using the fenix uc35 to inspect if a predator has broken into my farm or not. Before I bought this light, the flashlight before didn’t last long. But this one has stood the test of time and continued to provide me with a great source of light to keep watch of my investment.


----------



## jdboy

Lumitop FW3A in stonewashed Ti, the buildup and user interface intreiged me so I thought I needed to try one out. This is the first flashlight I've purchased in (I think) nearly 2 years. Nothing had really been on my radar or really sparked my interest enought to make me part with my money. I've had a slight issue with mine but it was easily resolved. Make no mistakes though, this is an enthusiasts flashlight and not really for noobs!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Mine was the Emisar D4V2, since I already had the D4V1 and just had to have those ‘disco lights.’

Chris


----------



## 5S8Zh5

FW3A purple with Cree XP-L HI 1A (Cool White 6500K). Because the FW3A aluminum SST-20 4000K Neutral W 95+ CRI had such a perfect beam for trail walking. I have the 6500K in my pocket every day.


----------



## Vemice

Lumintop Tool Copper. It was $10.


----------



## jon_slider

I bought backups to these two






because
The CuTool is my favorite aaa host w a tailswitch
The V10r Ti is my favorite 16340 host w a tailswitch


----------



## kj2

HDS Rotary 325 NLT. Had to give it a try. And a HDS with little bit extra throw, is always good


----------



## lion504

(1) HDS Rotary F89HG. Because I’ve been fortunate to own two HDS clickies with this grail emitter. Kept the original but sold the backup. Regretted that decision. I’m a tint snob and this particular LED is my favorite. Didn’t want to miss out with this emitter in rotary form. 

(2) My second BLF LT1. Amazing design and unbeatable price. My favorite features are orange led switch, sweet tint, ramping, and special modes (candle and lightning). Was lucky to score one almost immediately and it’s quickly become my most used light.


----------



## blutarsky

I just picked up a pair of Thrunite TN4A’s to compliment my TC20 and Catapult V6. I really like the TN4A’s power, run times, and especially the fact that it runs on readily available AA batteries. That makes it a great disaster/emergency flashlight IMO.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

Mcgizmo makai with 2xcr123 body and nitecore hc35. I am a little worried about the larger battery with weight with the nitecore, but hope it helps with heat on the lower end of its power modes which I will mostly use. Housewarming/early christmas gift/ to myself. Unfortunately I wont get to use either until I get out of the hospital....wait wait wait, stir crazy...


----------



## jon_slider

lion504 said:


> HDS Rotary F89HG.



Perfect pairing, congrats

I also prioritize the sw45k, 
Im enjoying it in a magnetic rotary for daytime EDC
in the evening Im enjoying a 3500k option.. 

its a good time to be a rotary tint snob ;-)






Happy HolyDays


----------



## GoVegan

Yesterday I ordered my first Surefire lights ever:

1 x Backup E1B-MV
2 x Titan-A

My first flashlight order since Mar 2019 (which was a HDS EDC LE, last order before that was Apr 2018 which was another HDS, an EDC Executive). So I stopped buying lights recently as I've been happy with my HDS EDC LE, so why did I now buy the Backup?... well I feel like HDS Systems caters for a very specific crowd, mainly being the Rotary buyers, fancy HiCRI emitters and now fancy metals none of which I care about personally. So I thought I'd try the Surefire Backup to see how it compares. I like the fact that as a small tactical light it comes on high first but has a low mode for general usage and the 50 hour runtime on a CR123 is great in an emergency. I will also order a Z68 tailcap as I don't want any accidental light discharge in my pocket.
Why the Titan-A? For my keychain, to replace the Fenix E01 which has been my main backup since 2011. The Fenix still works great but as they've been discontinued for about a year now I feel like it's time to replace with something current, the dual 15/125 lumen output is a lot more flexible too. I decided against the Titan Plus as it is a lot heavier, I don't like burst modes, plus the UI is funky with L-M-H actually being L-M-M-H unless done slow (or so I previously read).


----------



## lion504

jon_slider said:


> Perfect pairing, congratsI also prioritize the sw45k... Happy HolyDays



Thanks. Largely decided to buy rotary based on your thoughts about its advantages over the clicks. What’s the emitter in the E01? Stock?


----------



## jon_slider

lion504 said:


> E01? Stock?



yes 

Merry Days


----------



## flatline

Just got a Zebralight SC53c.

I bought a SC51 several years ago and found it to be a great light except that it would turn on in my pocket so it was disqualified from EDC use. I was recently assured by members of this forum that the switch had been recessed enough that accidental activation was no longer an issue, so I decided it was time to try again. 

It's a little chunkier than my SC51, but so far so good.

--flatline


----------



## MAD777

Mateminco MT07vn modified by Vinh Nguyen (Skylumen.com) with White 2 emitters, 5400K. It puts out 7,700 lumens at turn on and 115,000 lux throw. All this running on a single 26650 high drain battery in just a 4.4“ length with a 1.7" bezel. I think this is punching well above its weight class! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider

I bought an Astrolux S41 w 219c because someone online said the 18650 battery tube would fit my original RRT-01. That was false.












I bought a Copper Tool w eSwitch, because I have one that is a favorite and wanted a backup. I ordered 219c, but received XP-G3. Thats ok, cause I planned to mod the light to 219b either way.


----------



## Monocrom

_*SureFire Stiletto*_

Not the Pro version. I'd happily pay that much and more for a SureFire, and I have. (Several times over.) Just the whole concept of an inaccessible battery bothers me, for that amount. But for around $90.oo, I'll try out the smaller, thinner, lighter version that is _only_ 650 lumens out the front. Just want to see if something radically different from the standard tube shaped tactical light will fit in with my EDC plans. 

Left-front pants pocket normally is where I carry my main light clipped to. Knife clipped to my right-front pants pocket. The design of the Stiletto means it might just be ideal for rear-pants pocket on my left side. Freeing up that front pocket for another EDC item. Perhaps a good clip-carried multi-tool? Opens up a couple of other options for carry in that pocket too. All clip-carried items. 

I just need one. The other I'll be giving away with other lights and items on a certain YouTube channel to promote an eBay store belonging to, I guess I could call him an acquaintance? It's a tiny bit complicated.


----------



## Ermani

> Just got a Zebralight SC53c.
> 
> I bought a SC51 several years ago and found it to be a great light except that it would turn on in my pocket so it was disqualified from EDC use. I was recently assured by members of this forum that the switch had been recessed enough that accidental activation was no longer an issue, so I decided it was time to try again.
> 
> It's a little chunkier than my SC51, but so far so good.



I didn't know Zebralight brand still existed, I haven't seen them in years.


----------



## archimedes

Ermani said:


> I didn't know Zebralight brand still existed, I haven't seen them in years.


Hello and welcome to CPF, @Ermani

Your post above had a link to what is considered a "listicle" and these are often primarily spam/shill sites, so that was removed.

We get a lot of questionable links posted here, especially from new members, and so appreciate your understanding on wanting to keep the discussion areas here free of advertising or related links.

Thank you.


----------



## dwong

Surefire E1D, haven't buy any SF for a long time, seem like a nice light for the car.
Seem to be the only one on their site that look cool to me


----------



## AZPops

Bought a G2X Pro to see how it would work with a V70 speed draw holster. I purchased the holster for the 6PX, but thought the tension spring would tear the body up with continued use. Well the tension is IMO still too tight, bummer! Gotta figure out if I can lessen the tension up a bit, so it would be easier when using the light.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Pops ... :naughty:


----------



## CigarPundit

I can’t believe it, but I just scored a Barrel M2JN TAD Edition. I have been checking the TAD site and signed up for the restock notifications, but it was just dumb luck that I happened to hit “refresh” at the right time to get it in my cart and check out in a hurry. Should be on its way to me now.


----------



## kinkkujuusto

LedLenser M1R, because it was on sale (39 euros)


----------



## Fireclaw18

Rofis MR70.

+ it was on sale
+ it has an idiot-proof UI
+ it looks and feels very high qualty
+ it comes with a battery, has built-in charging and can be used as a powerbank.
- it reportedly has high parasitic drain.

Why did I purchase it? ... to give as a Christmas gift. I'll advise the giftee to partially unscrew the tailcap if not using for more than a few days.


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Jetbeam JET II Pro in purple/teal titanium.

It’s gaudy with the strike bezel, but I like gaudy.

Chris


----------



## daffy

Olight preon arrived today and jetbeam rrt01 not far away.
Okluma DC0 when they ship


----------



## wicky998

malkoff 1aa mdc in cool with ss cren bezel. cant get enough of it and its built like a tank


----------



## Stefano

Bought today an Armytek Wizard pro warm , I hope I don't regret this purchase.
I have many examples of the "basic" Wizard version which has proved to be an exceptional light.
In 2017 I bought the Wizard Pro but after 24 hours I returned it because it didn't have the promised brightness.
I tried again today hoping to be luckier.


----------



## wicky998

Today I ordered the vme head, cr123 body and m31w.. Another one.....


----------



## B_lu

I just bought Olight M2R Pro 21700 version, this is my first 21700 flashlight


----------



## richbuff

Nitecore TM9K. Because it is capable of briefly unleashing 9,500 factory spec lumens from a single 20700 cell. Of course, I can run it in normal modes for normal runtime. 

Modified for improved heat sinking, and max burst lumens to size ratio in its size class.


----------



## SYZYGY

zebralight SC64w HI

i needed a small light to keep in my jacket.


----------



## Falcon9h

Emisar D18 sst-20 4000k "because it was there!" Had to try one out.

D4SV2 blue, xp-l 5000K. Been away from here a really long time and found out about Emisar on Reddit flashlight sub. So here I am. Really impressed with these new lights!


----------



## Tachead

Not a complete light but, a Dropin. 

A Malkoff M61WLL for a mid output(80 lumens max)warm option(3000K XP-G2 80+CRI). 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike89

Lumintop FW3A. Bought it because I wanted a single 18650 state of the art hot rod (since I have a lot of 18650s hanging around from my vaping days). Did I really need it? Hell no. Did I really want it? Hell yeah. Do I really like it? Hell yes bro. Using this outside is like turning on a frigging light switch. It's got so many functions I think it will wash the dishes if I can figure out how.


----------



## wicky998

malkoff md2/m61n h/l witth the 22.3

because i have a problem and im an addict

and because a friend on here was selling one :twothumbs

for a good price i might add


----------



## scout24

I was fortunate enough to snag a Focusworks Eryx Echo as they were being sold at clearance prices. A steal at $75.00


----------



## bykfixer

Cool. What color did you score? 
Looks like really nice lights. 
Do you know if there'll be anymore made?


----------



## scout24

Byk-I got black with a blue finned area. Unfortunately, I don't believe he's making any more aluminum lights at those prices..


----------



## peter yetman

75 bucks _was_ a steal. Good hit.
P


----------



## bykfixer

I like "the dragon skin" but holy heart attack…… I've paid less for cars before.


----------



## richbuff

Lumintop FW4Avn quad W2, single 18650. 

Because I have never seen this topic thread sink to page 6. 

Because I am looking for the worlds most powerful mouth hold light, with electronic switch at the rear, not on the side, where my tongue can not reach. 

Because I subjectively like it. Because I objectively like it. Because it also has normal modes, for normal fuel time and normal heat management. 

Beatles: "Because the sky is blue, it makes me cry"



-------------
Phil. 1: 21-24 and 2Tim. 4: 6-8.


----------



## knucklegary

Rich, 

I see photos of FW4Avn with a rubber oring around body at tailcap. A couple stacked might give a cushion to sink your teeth into.. or if SF square z type fit, that would be even better set-up?

I am considering same quad light factory matte machine finish SS. 

Thought I'd wait til this Covid crap has slowed down, give Vinh a break


----------



## BattleBrat

The last one ordered? Malkoff MDC HA 2AA, because I want a Malkoff I could use at work. And the HA 1AA is made for geezers to go to the bathroom at night with and not to actually use to get work done (that low low and low mode, useless in the daytime!) but I feel the HA 2AA should be good .


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Olight Baldr RL pistol light with red laser beam, their iT5 CU AA light and a dinky i3 UV AAA light, bundled for $101 shipped.

I don’t own a pistol light, nor a copper light, nor a UV light, so I win...I guess?

Chris


----------



## Tejasandre

ChrisGarrett said:


> Olight Baldr RL pistol light with red laser beam, their iT5 CU AA light and a dinky i3 UV AAA light, bundled for $101 shipped.
> 
> I don’t own a pistol light, nor a copper light, nor a UV light, so I win...I guess?
> 
> Chris



Just got that same deal in the mail yesterday!


----------



## knucklegary

I just noticed WalMart sells Lumintop.
A few models.. FW3 Ti online price is just under $70

Small print.. Sold & Shipped by SP Hardware LLC whomever that is.. :shrug:


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Tejasandre said:


> Just got that same deal in the mail yesterday!



Is it everything you thought it would be?

What pistol is your Baldr RL going on?

I have a lot of pistols, but they’re somewhat dated and lacking slots, or rails, save for my Walther P99 .40.

Chris


----------



## jon_slider

Sunwayman V10R, Because it is a Rotary

mod to sw45, w AALoop/14500 adapter, Sapphire Lens
Universal USB charger for both AALoop and LiIon


----------



## luipermom

Lumintop EDC01. Because it was nice and cheap and I wanted to try some model of this brand.


----------



## tsask

Fitorch P25 'little fatty' 3000 lumen pocket power with added 26650 cell and extender. 
I saw it at BatyJunction and it was somewhat discounted.
Like many of us here I already had a few LED lights .
Something about it said "what the hell?" .
when it arrived I turned it on as a go to light and the_ entire room lit up like ive never seen!
WOW!!!_*!
sometimes in life the best things are found by accident*_. 
I really am glad I bought it!

_


----------



## ZMZ67

Two orange Pak-lites ,a UV Pak-lite and a flashing red Pak-lite. Thought I would give the orange a try for night time use as I understand that color is supposed to be less disturbing to your sleep cycle. Wanted the UV for a while now so I added it on and the flashing red was just for fun,something to fool with in case I end up housebound in our current crisis.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Noctigon KR4

This is a tailcap e-switch light similar to the FW3A, but larger. It also has some nice features:
(1) Quad emitter
(2) Available with 18650 and 18350 tubes
(3) 5 amp constant-current driver with FET turbo
(4) Anduril firmware
(5) Multi-colored bezel aux LEDs
(6) Slightly larger than an Emisar D4v2 and has better thermal characteristics. It can sustain high output longer than the D4V2.
(7) Internal construction addresses some of the concerns with the FW3A.


----------



## Lumenwolf

Looks like a nice light and am waiting to see a review on it. Just decided on getting a D4v2 and then they release this.....now what do I get [emoji23]


----------



## Bogie

Picked up some Inova lights off Craiglist to use with our infection control training. A X1 & X5 UV and a X1 blue the system uses a hand dye to train handwashing and a powder in a hackysack for showing on protective equipment


----------



## Jeep guy

Today I purchased the Ryobi P790 project work light. It puts out 900 lumens and it runs on the Ryobi 18v batteries. The light panel on it twists at different angles which makes it very handy when doing various projects or working on cars.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just received a Tiki LE from Nitecore today. Why? Hadn't bought a light in a long, long time since I hardly need any more small pocket lights after hanging around here for so long. I guess I'm a little stir crazy (besides being a confirmed flashaholic). The Tiki did check a few boxes such as a reasonable low (1 lumen) as its first mode; decent runtime; tiny size; reasonable price; secondary red LED (I like that); great high level (will seldom use); and useful medium levels. I don't normally like rechargeable lights, but I've had good luck with a Nitecore Tube. Didn't really care about the blue LED or the flashy mode. I'm pleased with the tint. It seems pretty far from cool or bluish. If anything a little yellow. The UI works. Double click for low and press hold for high. I believe Tiki will be replacing the old Tube in the pocket.

Geoff


----------



## TheWayOfTheLight

Hello,

New Guy here. I just got a CWF Pele Full Twist with the TRD coating today. It’s used but doesn’t show any signs of use. It is my 3rd light this month. I am learning quickly though. I bought the light because I liked the looks of it and wanted to try the Dragon Driver. Just wanted to share my thoughts.

The machining and special coating by Ti2 design are great. It should hold up well unlike my other 2 lights that are machine finished Ti. I tend to baby those. My other 2 lights are a used Overready Boss 35 and a new Lumintop FW3A. The Peles beam is nice although I have only evaluated it in a dark room. I’ll take it into the field tonight. It’s nice to also have 2 power settings of Amber light.

Im not crazy about the dragon driver UI. I have it set at 100, 15, primary Amber, secondary Amber. There is no easy/quick way to access strobe. It took me a while to program it. I am not tech savvy. The Boss 35s Lux programming was so easy compared to the dragon driver. It has spoiled me. I have the Boss set exactly how I like it. 

I’m also not crazy about how recessed the taillight switch is on the Pele. Although it may help against accidental activation. Maybe I need longer fingers. Here again I prefer the Boss 35 placement and ergonomics. Those are my initial impressions. Overall the Boss is still the boss in my household.


----------



## jon_slider

Nitecore Piston Drive EX10 Titanium
because, ramping UI, and Ti!


----------



## ven

Very nice Jon, congrats on that beauty


----------



## steelonthefly

A Fenix FD-30. My 3rd Fenix, very similar to my 1st two. 

Love the 5 different brightness settings, PLUS Strobe!! 

A light with JUST one intensity frustrates me now!! 

Rechargeable is key for me these days in an effort to conserve resources and reduce waste/pollution. 

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the batteries Fenix is using, they have a built in micro-USB charger port, so you can charge a back up with a USB cable whilst still using the light!!

They still need to work out the "focus" or Flood/Spot aspect on this little guy. IMHO, it is a little underwhelming, but I recognize that the features otherwise are quite extraordinary!!


----------



## 1936jdb

Olight. I1r, bought 1 for myself, then one for most of my friends. I made some necklaces from micro Paracord, my wife and I wear them when camping. Great for the 1am dog trips..


----------



## richbuff

I ordered two Imalent MS03vn’s, because three of the four NSX53 that I ordered are not going to materialize. The MS03 looks like the most powerful single 21700 flashlight. It also has normal modes for normal runtime and normal heat generation.


----------



## DayofReckoning

Acebeam K75, for reaching out and touching like no other. And this week an Acebeam X45 XHP 70.2, to fill that itch I had for some massive flood after using the K75.

Using the X45 XHP 70.2 the other night was my first experience with having a flashlight convey the thoughts to me that "Oh $hit, I better be careful where I activate Turbo, this thing is going to have someone in the neighborhood call the cops!


----------



## cp2315

Acebeam E10. 
it is a 26350 light with a unusual large optic. Tiny but very throwy. 
UI seems acceptable for a single side button light. 
ordered from illumn.


----------



## Optiblue

Just recently picked up an Imalent LD10 and attached it to my Keychain. I won't bring my 11000 lumen flashlight out unless I'm camping, and won't carry my EDC unless I know I will use it. Often my cellphone light is enough for daily activities, but there are times I wish I had my EDC with me when I'm out slightly later and taking dark paths. A keychain light that has similar runtime and light output of most EDC and superior throw is a win in my books.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Malkoff M61NLLLL. Went into my Surefire G2 Nitrolon and is my new EDC. Great beam for early morning walking.


----------



## Buck91

Sofirn SP70. Not really sure why, doesn’t really beat my ft03 that much in specs. Just kinda a sucker for the old school mag form factor... really need to stop this for a while.


----------



## jon_slider

Nitecore Piston Drive D10, so I can see what all the AA fuss is about.. modded to sw45k.
I like the full round body with no flats.. definite Old School Cool.


----------



## SVT-ROY

2 Aurora A5 ! Because the lumanus body and side LEDs are so cool! And it come on high fairly easily with one button touch.


----------



## orbital

+

*delay on production*


----------



## Deadcell

Fenix PD36R. 
I also went with Fenix for the supposedly better/quick warranty service up here in Canada. 
I wanted throw and spill. Also wanted extended runtime over my other lights. Hopefully it shows up in the mail this week.


----------



## blub

HDS 18650 rotary, my regular rotary with the 123 wasn't lasting long enough through my bike rides, kept flashing then shutting off, I forgot I had the 10 minute timer switched on. I hate getting old. It is a great bike light with the TwoFish light holder though.


----------



## pappajohan

Haven't purchased any new lights since my Beta QRv2 3 months ago....
I feel ashamed.

Skickat från min SM-N975F via Tapatalk


----------



## richbuff

pappajohan said:


> ....I feel ashamed....


No problem, that can be alleviated. First step is to admit it, which you have already done. Next step is to believe that the shame can be removed, not by you simply wishing it away, but instead by the Cosmic Flashlight Community. Next, the Greater Universal Flashlight Power absorbs the shame from you, and dissipates it into The Universe. Poooft! Done.


----------



## Buck91

pappajohan said:


> Haven't purchased any new lights since my Beta QRv2 3 months ago....
> I feel ashamed.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-N975F via Tapatalk




Sofirn has a good price on their C8F with triple high CRI LH351D emitters right now. Might be able to fix it. I just caved...again...


----------



## holygeez03

I haven't purchased a new light since the SC600w MKIV Plus came out... Haven't had any needs that my existing lights can't fulfill and nothing new has been all that exciting.

The only thing I can think of is that I would consider a 3x18650 with neutral/warm emitter and decent CRI... it would need to significantly out-throw my MX25L3 with de-domed MT-G2... and would need to have a similar interface that allows a back and forth instant toggle between Turbo and Medium.


----------



## SCEMan

Lumintop EDC18. Resisted for quite a while but I finally gave in. My first light with Andúril UI and it's a sweet little pocket rocket.


----------



## jon_slider

Olight i3UV, because it was just $5
to make tritiums glow for photos, or as a spare AAA battery carrier

same host as middle i3e






and a Sofirn C01s that starts on Low first with SST-20 4000K 95CRI
same host as the black light second from right, above
because it was just $8 and I wanted to round out a purchase of some 2700k LH351d


----------



## LedTed

I purchased, but have not yet received, an Emisar KR4 because it should be a NC D11.2 on steroids.


----------



## jon_slider

LedTed said:


> Emisar KR4


congratulations, I hope you share your impressions.. 

some comparison specs
KR4 weighs 2.5x an EX11.2
KR4 max output is 10x that of the EX11.2
KR4 has trit slots and aux LEDs..
KR4 has no sublumen modes
KR4 does not work on primary batteries


----------



## StagMoose

Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 XT

Because I like seeing stuff across fields at night. Like deer or coyotes 3-400 yds away. And it is smaller than the Hound Dog Super.


----------



## RileyKA

The last light I purchased was this 5 pack from Wish to give to my kids so they would keep their hand off my good lights. 

https://www.wish.com/product/5c4a035c451527270ae2f09d?share=web


----------



## Monocrom

SureFire Stiletto Pro.

Thought it would be an improvement over my SF Stiletto. Nope! 
Really regret that purchase.


----------



## mhpreston

Olight Warrior X Pro just delivered. Limited edition impulse purchase. I blame lockdown! This is my London EDC at the moment (UK made face mask for public transport). Humour aside, you can get into hot water here carrying a Leatherman. I only use it when I’m working on the boat or hiking. And, as much as I like Olight, I am shifting away from Chinese products and am trying to support other manufacturers. It isn’t easy, as they now make just about every component you can think of and own all our debt too. Coronapolitics!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lion504

HDS clicky, 3700k XP-G. Finally found after a long time lurking in the WTS.


----------



## LedTed

I’ve had my Emisar K4R for two days-and-nights now, so I’m ready to share first impressions.

The KR4 is a little bigger than a LumenTop FW3A: taller, thicker, and heavier. But than again, the KR4 is a quad emitter and the FW3A is a triple emitter. Speaking of emitters, the KR4 has greater LED choices than the FW3A.

I work with electronics, in a production environment, for a living. My professional opinion is that the: build, design, and production qualities of the KR4 are superior to those of the FW3A.

That’s not to say the KR4 is a perfect handheld flashlight, or the perfect flashlight for me. I prefer the triple over the quad. The clip of the KR4 is a little oversized and loose. And, though I’ve had no accidental activations, the switch is a little too easy for me to activate. Lastly, the KR4 came without a spare o-ring for the lens. According to Hank, the proper replacement is “26*1.2mm”. Though he didn’t recommend a material or hardness in durometer.

I really like the grip texture of the KR4 over the smooth body of the FW3A; whose knurling is ineffective. I l-o-v-e the secondary RGB LEDs of the KR4. I believe those indicator LEDs to alone have more functions than a HDS flashlight. I really appreciate that the indicator LEDs can be configured in lockout mode as well. This only adds usability to the two stage momentarily output of the primary LEDs; when the light is in lockout mode. Due in no small part to the broad variety of emitter choices, the the KR4 is quite configureable as well. The clip can easily be exchanging for the included lanyard ring. Bye-the-bye, a good quality lanyard is also included with the KR4’s purchase price. And, due to the added girth of the KR4’s body, it tail-stands a little better than the FW3A. On the other end, a SS bezel is available for both flashlights; though I wish each had shallow edge scallops.

I hardly notice the FW3A clipped in my pocket. Whereas, I noticed the KR4 every time I sat down, but not when kneeling.

I don’t know of any possible plans for a triple emitter version of the KR4 - a KR3. All-in-all, I hope Hank makes a deep carry clip for his Emisar KR4. That will make it my new daily work EDC. I do know the possibility of LT making a single emitter Andúril 14500 flashlight; which could take over my dedicated flashlight pocket. In that case, the KR4 being easy to locate in the dark by its secondary LEDs, would be relighted to at-the-ready duty near the fuse box.

Time will tell.


----------



## scout24

Streamlight Protac 1L 1AA in Coyote brown. Takes 1xAA or 1x123 primary, so a bit of an omnivire. Good beam, if a bit on the cool side. 10 tap programming, and Coyote just because it wasn't another matte black light. 👍


----------



## jon_slider

Cu Tool and Ti Tool, w new Preon Clip upgrades
because they are my favorite AAA hosts and clips



ven said:


>


----------



## Vemice

Peak Logan 17500 because I wanted something that could take several battery types (and was built like a tank). Not great for EDC; a bit heavy in stainless steel.


----------



## bykfixer

The Maglite national law enforcement memorial fund light. 





I bought a Solitaire and aaa minimag version. 

Why? Because blue lives matter.


----------



## Raptor1956

HDS Clicky.


----------



## Rob Babcock

I guess my most recent purchase was another Olight i3EOS. You can never have too many of 'em and it's the best $10 light imaginable.


----------



## richbuff

I just purchased three Lumintop FW21 Pro Vn, one for my collection, and two to make gifts of. Because I am interested in single cell hot rod screamers. It will fit in nicely with the TM9K, NSX53 triple XHP 50.2, quad W2 D4V2, quad W2 FW4A, triple XHP50.2 MMU-X3 and the FW3A triple W2.1 that are the start of my Vinh54 single cell hot rod screamer collection, along with the two Imalent MS03 that I recently ordered.


----------



## jon_slider

Ti Tool, so I could mod to sw45k


----------



## JunkFood

I got a Jetbeam Jet ST. It's only my third 18650. It's the most beautiful light I have. I love the throwy beam. I just have to replace the clip with a black deep carry clip. The reason I got it was that it was $100 off because the box was broken. But the light was fine and that's all I cared about.


----------



## Monocrom

SureFire Tactician.... because I realized the SureFire Pro Stiletto purchase was a big mistake.


----------



## Tony Bennett

Thrunite TC20. Nice light but wish it had a tail clicky. The switch is hard to find in the dark.


----------



## Whitelight1

Olight Seeker 2 Pro. I had been eyeing them for a while, and a flash sale for $109, limited color, and 2 free lights sealed the deal. I wish I would have got the desert tan one, but blue is not bad.

Already gifted the free I5T away after I loaded it with an Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA, and got rid of the Alkaleak.


----------



## Optiblue

Just picked up the imalent LD70. Was in the market for a flashlight I'd have at all times. A Keychain light was a no brainer, but none of them impressed me. That is until the current brightest flashlight company in the world dumped the XHP70.2 into the smallest light ever and it does 4k lumens for 1 full minute! It's stable at 900 lumens in a very floody fashion for over 40 minutes. Let me just say that this light sets the bar very very high. Anything larger size than it needs to push out equal performance, and currently every company feels a little behind.


----------



## vadimax

Pelican 7610 just to understand what the heck is it -- multi battery fuel.

P.S.: Well, I have discovered that 7610 has a special contact pin in its head to enable their proprietary 18650 batteries which are priced like $25.40 at minimum. Suckers... Now I know why their lights are not even close to be popular.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I was in recovery since 2016 and doing pretty well, and then suddenly one night I couldn't sleep, so got up and started watching yout0ob videos and this flashlight thread popped up. :sweat:

So, I figured what the heck, it won't hurt anything to see what I've been missing. Well, the next day I spent $150 on three new flashlights.  I'm back off the wagon and here we go again.

I was a big Sunwayman and Fenix fan originally and it seems Fennix still has a lot of cool lights, but Sunwayman might be slowly dying. I also bought a cheap Jetbeam in the closeout bin once and was impressed with the quality and power out of the little 14500 battery. 

SoooOo Sunway man, took me back to Fenix, which took me to Jetbeam, and then Acebeam, then somehow I landed on a Manker site (which I never heard of before). The thrower light idea seemed to grab me! I was about to go for the Acebeam L16 which for a 18650 threw for over 600 meters ... really spotty and far reaching. The only prob is there wasn't a low batt indicator (which is sort of not good). After sweating out details and watching about a million other videos I settled on a couple Mankers ... the U22II which will throw for 1020 meters using a 21700 :rock: and a smaller Manker MC12 which throws for 650 meters using a 18650. I also went for a 2200 lumen E14 II which is more floody and only 155 meters but a good EDC thing.

So, what I really like is a profile of the Acebeam L16, the Jetbeam Jet IIIMR or even the Fenix TK15EU .... but one that throws like crazy like the Manker U22II. 

I don't see recovery anytime soon. Thank you for reading this far.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Here is an update:

Today a Lumintop Mini something or other ... mini mini ....  Ohh ok, Lumintop GT mini popped up on youtube so I watched a video and it was quite impressive! I watched about 5 more videos on that and the mini pro, and then discovered the Lumintop GT micro !!! Wow, that looked cool too. So I ended up ordering a GT mini, a GT mini pro and a GT micro. :thumbsup:

Then after all that I found a place that had a 20% off coupon for the same place!  I think I'm done after this. I should be in thrower heaven for a while until they come out with actual flame thrower lights probably by 2025 or so.


----------



## GaiaIngram

USB Charge LED with sensor , for my Kitchen .


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Ok, last thing for real this time :sweat:

I went to a flea market today and found a mini gold mine of stuff... mostly automotive stuff, but there was a dollar table and in the bottom of this box under the table was a flashlight. I pulled it out and right away the weight of it told me it was an aluminum LED light (with a rubber handle). So I looked inside of it and there were two Streamlight 18650 batteries in there... and that's about the time the guy came up and said.... yeahhh they're dead, you need a special charger to charge them. $1 if you want it  So I paid the man! 

It's a Streamlight Protac HL4 which pumps out 2200 lumins and has a floody throw of 346 meters and is programmable (3 modes). It's not minty fresh, I mean it looks like it was in a Ford F150 glovebox for about 2 years, but still an 8 out of 10. I don't feel too bad about it because it was only $1. :touche:


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Here is a pic of the above light. The batteries are actually taking a charge. They are like 4 years old so hoping they don't blow up, but they're not even warm. I think I'm going to change this light from an 8/10 to a 7/10 until I can sharpie it up a bit and wash the handle.


----------



## GoVegan

My last flashlight purchase was back in Nov 2019. A Surefire E1B-MV, which has been my primary EDC light since I got it, replacing my HDS EDC LE.
The Surefire battery life sucks (and Surefire's runtime is just a plain lie) but it is still a great light and I love the simple interface, just high and low. Most of the time I only use it on low anyway, I think of it as a 5 lumen light with a high 400 lumens there on first click if and when you need it.

A couple of weeks later I purchased the Z68 protected tailcap, which make it so much more suitable for pocket carry (protruding rubber boots just not good for me as the risk of accidental activation is just not acceptable). The Z68 also makes the ergonomics of the E1B-MV so much better and can tailstand too which is invaluable in a power outage.






The Why?
I always pocket carry a small tactical light as my primary EDC light. It goes with me everywhere and I also like to have a low mode for general day to day uses, navigating in the dark either inside or out, and for emergencies such as power outages and disasters etc.


----------



## Stormdrane

A single mode 1AA Energizer light to give to my Pa for Father's Day, that he can attach to his walker.


----------



## richbuff

Astrolux EC03 from CPF Vendor *freeme* Group Buy. Because I have never participated in a group buy before. Because it has normal modes and it also has a max mode that is good for brief momentary burst of large area bright illumination, too.


----------



## orbital

+

*2020 RRT01
*
five reasons*:

*
1. always liked JetBeam & their build quality (only have one right now)
2. really like to have a 18500 edc, _already have a few Panasonic 18500s' _
3. never owned a Nichia emitter light until now
4. stepless dimming (3rd generation from JetBeam)
5. 15% coupon


----------



## Hugh Johnson

Sofirn C01s BLF edition. 

I’m migrating my collection from primarily 5,000k To 4,000k. Wanted a dual mode light. Love the output, L/H UI, and price.


----------



## run4jc

McGizmo McLux III PD. Why? Why spend that kind of money on a 15-17 year old light that maxes at less than 100 lumen? With 2 levels? Because it's a classic. It's timeless. And it is with DatiLED having an emitter swap and a current bump. Samsung LH351D at 4000k and bumping from 525mA to 750mA. 1000+ lumen triple/quad blasters are a dime a dozen. Classic McGizmos are priceless.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

My last light was a HDS Rotary with blue LED:






And the reason for blue? Difficuilt question, I like the color blue, an the Red, Amber and Green HDS were Always wanting a friend with blue light


----------



## AstroTurf

a zebralight sc600w mkiv hi,

to avoid spending 400.00 on an hds systems light


----------



## Bogie

Half LED count 😁 picked up a YG Surefire A2 to complete my 4 flats set I now have every secondary color


----------



## BigBluefish

Been away from lights for awhile now...lost in guns & watches. 
I _think _my last light was either a minty A2-YG (my second; sold my first and almost instantly regretted it) or the RA 85Tr that I'd been lusting after for years.


----------



## mhpreston

Commissioned this paracord lanyard from a very pleasant chap. He was recommended in another forum and is UK-based. I’m really pleased with it and am now wondering about styles and designs for my other torches. It’s a rainy day here in Surrey, so perfect for goofing off with various torch configurations 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24

Malkoff Wildcat V4 Neutral. Outstanding smoooooth 100-yard wide-coverage beam with single or dual RCR capability. Great low mode, Malkoff durability.


----------



## GaiaIngram

my was neewer 176 led 5600k ultra bright dimmable , i bought her for take photos last year


----------



## search_and_rescue

Sofirn SP70 because 2 X 26650 is a lot better than 1 X 21700. Because I don’t have $509 to spend on an Imalent R90TS. lovecpf


----------



## MAD777

A Lumintop GTvn Mini modded by Vinh Nguyen with W2.1. Starts out with 1300 lumen, 300Kcd. At 7.0 oz with batt., 5.2" long & 2" head, it will pair with my MT07vn, also W2.1 (7700 lumen & 115Kcd). 
I live on the side of a forested mountain so ultra throwers are thwarted by dense trees and my far mountain views are too far for today's flashlights. There's always hope! 
The MT07vn is only 9.3oz with batt., 4.4" & 1.7" head, which both lights fit comfortably in cargo pant or jacket pocket. These will more than light up my natural surroundings when hiking my trails, which contain plenty of nature since my land also abuts the National Forest.
The GTvn Mini will finally replace my Eagletac S200C2vn (XPG2), the first light purchased from Vinh years ago! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## richbuff

Hello *search_and_rescue*, Imalent R90TS was the first light to outperform the X65, and it took two and a half years to do so, and it outperforms the X65 in power, but not in throw. You should compare these two lights, side by side, if you can. 

Hello *MAD777*, I got my MT07vn W2, 7700 lumen, 115Kcd, 678 meters throw, two days ago. The combination of 8,000 lumens and 678 meters throw in a single 26650 light with 44mm head diameter makes me very happy. Plenty of both throw and power for its size class is what makes this a great light. Notably more throw than others in its size-power class. 


-------------
X65. Still rocks!


----------



## richbuff

Since the last time someone posted in this topic thread, I have slowed down a wee tad bit. I purchased: 

July 4th: Noctigon KR1 vn, because it has 5000 lumens and 663 meters throw from single 18650.

July 6th: Emisar D18 vn, because it has 15,000 lumens and 748 meters throw from 3 x 18650.

July 16th: two more Astrolux EC05, because they have what appears to be more than 6,700 lumens and what appears to be more than 303 meters throw, to me, anyway. 

July 17th: Astrolux MF05. because it has approximately 6,000 lumens and 3,162 meters throw.


----------



## jon_slider

Eye10 TiC, led swap to sw45k
because Rotary, Titanium, Tritium, 18350





and AA Copper Tool, led swap to sw45k
because copper, and AA intended as a gift to a muggle


----------



## guerrero

I bought a Red Filter cap for my L2D from a friend yesterday. The price was very good so I couldn't resist.


----------



## this_is_nascar

ZebraLight SC64w HI and love it. Sorry I didn't do it sooner.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine Alicia

a Thunite 2A V3, mainly because I realised I didn`t have a 2xAA LED light (I have plenty 2xAA incans), so I had to balance it out.


----------



## mhpreston

Oops - Olight impulse. All these colours...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmclfrsh

Limited Edition Olight Seeker 2 Pro in Mint Green, and a Olight Warrior X Pro.

I have not received either yet.

I recently purchased another Olight Seerer 2 Pro in black, which I have, and it's a nice light. The small form factor is appreciated, but the 5000 mAh 21700 battery gives it good performance, too.


----------



## Arallu

Surefire 6p-bk new off of ebay, since I wanted another. Dropped a Malkoff M61W in it.


----------



## Havok

A second 2xAA mini Maglite because it came with the accessory kit (lens filters/ holder). Also, so I wont feel bad if one gets used and abused while the other stays nice, and pristine.


----------



## Toulouse42

A Coast G19 and Ledlenser P2 so my grandson doesn't play with my more powerful lights (he's only two). Plus an Olight M1T Raider for me as I'm moving away from multi cell lights, and an Olight i5T, and ............


----------



## JohnnyBravo

A Malkoff MDC HA 1xAA in Neutral White 4000k last night. I don't have a Malkoff in the collection now, and wanted another American made light for my EDC rotation. Plus I like the look of the black clips now instead of the silvery aluminum looking ones he used to make...


----------



## Light Junkie

JohnnyBravo said:


> A Malkoff MDC HA 1xAA in Neutral White 4000k last night. I don't have a Malkoff in the collection now, and wanted another American made light for my EDC rotation. Plus I like the look of the black clips now instead of the silvery aluminum looking ones he used to make...


I ordered one as well. I have waited over 2 months for this light to show up in stock again. Gene was waiting on the heads to be anodized. As soon as I recieved the notification I ordered one. My guess is they will not be in stock long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## flatline

Streamlight 1L and 1L-1AA.

I really like Streamlight's 10-tap programming. I use the lights in the Low->High setup most of the time, but sometimes it's nice to have a high output single-mode light. Switching between those two behaviors is simple.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

A Convoy S2+ SST20 2700K, because I don't own any warm white torches that feel like incan, only a 7A tint one that looks more like a sodium gas streetlight than an incandescent lamp.


----------



## this_is_nascar

I've never owned anything lower than 4000k. That must really be yellowish.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

I bought two Nitecore Tube V2's and three Fenix E01 V2's because I've had good success with the earlier versions of each. The first two are for keychains and the second three are for my little packs scattered in my vehicles.


----------



## blackbird77

My latest acquisition is an Olight Warrior X Pro. I actually just got it today, so I am anxious for tonight so I can see the beam. I bought this particular light because it's a thrower. The beam distance is listed as 1968 feet, and it is supposed to have a tight hotspot. We have 5 acres so I'll have plenty of opportunity to take advantage of that.


----------



## blackbird77

jmclfrsh said:


> Limited Edition Olight Seeker 2 Pro in Mint Green, and a Olight Warrior X Pro.
> 
> I have not received either yet.
> 
> I recently purchased another Olight Seerer 2 Pro in black, which I have, and it's a nice light. The small form factor is appreciated, but the 5000 mAh 21700 battery gives it good performance, too.



I also got the Seeker 2 Pro in Mint Green. (It sounds like you got yours during the flash sale too - I couldn't pass that up). That's a beautiful flashlight and has a great beam. I just posted a few minutes ago that my latest purchase was the Warrior X Pro that I'll get to try tonight for the first time.

I expect you have received yours by now. How do you like them?


----------



## this_is_nascar

Another ZL SC64w HI and a boatload of those free ThruNite Ti3's. Such a great little light and now at just the cost of shipping, can't be beat.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## WebHobbit

Last couple of days I have ordered:

Fenix PD35TAC
Fenix TK15UE

and two of those red flat top 18650s from Zebralight (6 bucks each)


----------



## this_is_nascar

Hope everyone is getting their free ThruNite Ti3 lights.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider

I bought a pair of Sunwayman V11r Stepless Rotaries, so I could change the LEDs to High CRI

swapped to 219b sw45k on the left, stock NW XM-L LED on the right:






with High CRI, the lumens went down about 30%, but the throw went up about 70% (more focused hotspot)




CRI Ra went up by about 30%, plus a 400% increase in Red output, CRI R9.

The green tinted Low CRI Neutral White LED is now replaced with a 4500k High CRI LED with nice pink tint 

the sw45k produces a minimum of 0.03 lumens and a maximum of 270 lumens..

---

next I modded the second light to the Color Temperature of Incandescent bulbs

Sunwayman V11r with 219b 3000k 9080 sw30





on 16340
Max 220 lumens
min 0.01 lumens

--
Dynamic Duo


----------



## CSG

This:

(hotlinked image removed)

And this:

(hotlinked image removed)

The Olight because I wanted to try this little light and the Streamlight because I was intrigued but being able to use multiple power supplies. I like rechargables but I also like old school, especially as I can use rechargable AA and AAA (but the Streamlight will not take rechargeable CR123 cells). Bought from Amazon and whether I keep one or both will depend on my experience after receiving them this week. I like tail cap models as I am so used to my Night-Ops Gladius but don't really need pure tactical lights.

I should add that Olight came into my world with their excellent Baldr Pro weapon lights.

Also, I have thee little Fenix E01 V2's inbound (I have a couple of the originals) and two more Nitecore Tube V2's as the original Tube has been excellent and I want two more for other keychains.


----------



## vadimax

Acebeam L17. I am intrigued with this new optics that produces smooth gradient from total darkness to extremely focused beam.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I just bought a Manker E02 (the warm version), because it`ll be nice for when I`m reading, I can just put it on the bedside table and it`ll be perfect height for reading in bed if I don`t feel like grabbing an incan off the shelf like I do most nights.


----------



## 325addict

A tiny 10180 light for a friend of mine, who already had one (due to me....) but lost the head of that tiny flashlight. In a few hours he has a new one  
And.... well... more or less at the same time I bought a Maglite ML25LT for just $20,- or so... it's an incredible value light!! If I would have to advise someone to get just a good flashlight for not too much money, I'll definitely advise this one.


----------



## bykfixer

Icon Solo. Why? Binge watching Get Smart the series made me do it.


----------



## ZMZ67

bykfixer said:


> Icon Solo. Why? Binge watching Get Smart the series made me do it.



Love the design of the ICON Solo! Wish the Solo and Rogue lights would come back into production with current LEDS,better efficiency and the same simple operation.


----------



## jmclfrsh

A second Olight Warrior X Pro, because the first one I received ROCKS!


----------



## Launch Mini

Malahini. Because my. And was chosen and it looked cool


----------



## CSG

The last one I purchased was a Streamlight ProTac 90X USB (included rechargeable battery or CR123s) as a hopeful replacement for my aged Night-Ops Gladius. In short, it will. 1000 lumens on bright, strobe, and 65 (IIRC) lumes on low. Good runtimes and a good tac light IMO. You hold it like a pistol and the thumb button rests easily at the 45 degree angle behind the head. This is a bedstand light so it's not going to accidentally go on. As I have a compliment of small Fenix lights and the uber cool Olight i3T light, I am good for the foreseeable future. I carry a Nightcore Tube V2 on my two keyrings and have added the freebie Olight i1R 2 to my main keychain in addition to the Nitecore.


----------



## srvctec

Acebeam L17 inbound and should have it in a day or two because I want a pocket thrower. I also got the pressure switch so I can mount it on my .308 BA rifle.

Got these today because I needed a better trip-to-the-bathroom-in-the-middle-of-the-night light than my Photon Freedom I've used for around 10 years. One went on my keychain.


----------



## CSG

CSG said:


> The last one I purchased was a Streamlight ProTac 90X USB (included rechargeable battery or CR123s) as a hopeful replacement for my aged Night-Ops Gladius. In short, it will. 1000 lumens on bright, strobe, and 65 (IIRC) lumes on low. Good runtimes and a good tac light IMO. You hold it like a pistol and the thumb button rests easily at the 45 degree angle behind the head. This is a bedstand light so it's not going to accidentally go on. As I have a compliment of small Fenix lights and the uber cool Olight i3T light, I am good for the foreseeable future. I carry a Nightcore Tube V2 on my two keyrings and have added the freebie Olight i1R 2 to my main keychain in addition to the Nitecore.



To respond to myself, I've come to appreciate this light so much that I just ordered a second for my vehicle. This is not an EDC light for me as mentioned earlier but it is a great tac light and works well with a pistol. I'm quite surprised there's been virtually no discussion of this upgrade to the Pro-Tac 90 300 lumen version. The X version has a little more length as it takes 2 CR123 batteries which makes it a bit more ergonomic and does an incredible job of lighting up the night to help maintain SA.


----------



## bykfixer

A second gen Pelican 2350. Why? Because I only had one until I bought the 2nd one.


----------



## jon_slider

AAA Twisty

Sofirn C01S with High CRI 4000k SST-20
because I like giving High CRI lights to muggles and friends




pic is a link to more info


----------



## this_is_nascar

jon_slider said:


> AAA Twisty
> 
> Sofirn C01S with High CRI 4000k SST-20
> because I like giving High CRI lights to muggles and friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic is a link to more info


They are a nice light. I prefer the low-high version.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider

this_is_nascar said:


> They are a nice light. I prefer the low-high version.



yes
I chose to get one because it is a Low - High model

and because it is High CRI


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> A second gen Pelican 2350. Why? Because I only had one until I bought the 2nd one.



Looks pretty cool. I like it. If you decide you don't really need 2, my address is:


----------



## richbuff

Lumintop GT 94. Four x SBT90.2, 118 mm reflector diameter, 2.6 Kg without cells, approximately 20,000 lumens and 2,400 meters throw. Because I want to see for myself how the throw compares to the R90TS. I anticipate 700 meters more throw than the R90TS with less lumens, but much more mass heat sinking and much more aggressive heat dissipation fins and no internal fans. Of course, the beam performance and beam profile will be an exhilarating sight to see. Also, I have never purchased from Nealsgadgets before, and I have never purchased from Texas_Ace group buy before. 

Also, after an almost four year wait, this is the first light to have both significantly more throw and significantly more lumens than the X65. That right there makes this, for me, a must have.


----------



## mhpreston

Olight Batten Pro Ti. Liked the aesthetic of this limited edition version and have a lovely Ti knife that matched it well. However, I have to carry it with an Alox SAK, which is a close as I can get while being street legal where I live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I just bought a Lumintop FW21 and an FW21 Pro. Why? well mainly because the price was too good to miss and I don`t have 10,000lm light, plus I think I`ll gift the other light to my mom (if I can get Muggle Mode sorted).


----------



## bykfixer

aznsx said:


> Looks pretty cool. I like it. If you decide you don't really need 2, my address is:



My pa n law left a duracell leaks-a-lot in the one I gave him so I gave him my spare (and will have Pelican fix the one he busted). He tried fixing it by pouring Coca Cola into it. Zzzzzt! 

Recently bought a Maglite ML125 and XL200. The ML125 was the first dual fuel big light since Don Keller did the Pro Lite rechargeable D light in the late 1970's that could use 3D cells or rechargeable battery stick. The XL200 can brighten or dim using gravity like a HexBright.


----------



## flatline

I found an Energizer Vision HD 400L 2AA light at Lowe's for 50% off. Thought I'd try it.

The "digital focus" feature is a complete bust, but the default beam with all 3 emitters on is a pleasant floody beam. The electronic switch feels pretty solid and the metal body is thick and heavy.

When you turn it on, it start high (claims 400L) and you have a short window to click again to change to medium and then strobe. Once you've left it in a mode for more than a second, the next click turns the light off. This is an acceptable UI. I would prefer a mechanical switch so that I don't have to worry about parasitic drain.

It uses PWM even on high, but it's decently high frequency. I don't like PWM and I do notice it in use if I move the light quickly, but it's not a deal breaker.

Anyways, I won't buy another, but it was an okay diversion for an evening.


----------



## raggie33

a zebra aa light because all you fine folks on this forum


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> The XL200 can brighten or dim using gravity.



I'll always have a soft spot for ML just because of who they are and what they do, and this comment had me sayin' 'Huh?'. So I checked out the web site product page for a description of what that means, and it says only: Motion-controlled variable power level and strobe rate

I may be a little dense, but that told me nothing - so I looked for a 'user guide / manual', and couldn't find that either. Is it me, or do they not understand / do documentation??

Anyway, I guess I'll just ask you Mr. BF (which I evidently should've just done in the first place). What's with the gravity / motion stuff?


----------



## bykfixer

It's called an accelorometer or something. Hold the button in and twist your wrist to raise or lower brightness. 

Or if you want to adjust strobe for say an attention getter to something like a discoteque do same at strobe mode. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpTaqri4e-E


----------



## jhc37013

Olight Warrior mini it is about everything I want in a EDC light.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Hold the button in and twist your wrist to raise or lower brightness.



Thank you Sir! My horizons have been expanded, yet again.


----------



## mrsteel

My last one was a Streamlight Sidewinder I picked up from a military surplus store, got a discount because it was used, and I've been looking at one for a while.


----------



## Rob Babcock

I just ordered a LUMINTOP EDC01 & a seven pack of LUXPRO LP130 lights. The Lumintop seems like a strong contender for the keychain EDC role (I use an Olight i3e EOC which I love) and the Luxpro lights get good reviews and seem like they might be good in some small wilderness PSKs I'm building. For the latter application reliability and compactness are my main concerns so I'll beat on one of them for a while and see if it holds up.


----------



## Olumin

SureFire G2X Pro in Hi-Vis. yellow as a emergency car-light. Ordered that one two days ago I think.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I bought another Sofirn SP40 (4000k) for my Handbag/Purse, I`v decided that it will be my "going out" EDC. I use my Manker E02II as my indoor EDC.


----------



## mhpreston

Baton Pro II in copper, to match. Prefer polished to patina











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OgreZA

I bought a pair of Lume Cube 2.0 based on their CRI of 95 and color temperature of 5600K.


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil

I purchased a couple lights this week. Surefire M640DF and a second Streamlight Stinger DS HPL. 

The Surefire was because I wanted something to illuminate a decent size area to defend. The Streamlight is a housewarming gift for the daughter's new home in the country. The wall hanging charger makes the light very convenient.


----------



## flatline

I just got a Fenix e12 v2.0.

It is tiny for a 1xAA light and works very well. I love the 5L/30L/160L mode spacing and the fact that it always starts low.


----------



## MAD777

A Vinh Nguyen mod of Noctigon K1vn with SBT90 de-lens emitter, for its spectacular power and throw in a medium sized package. 
5150 lumen, 545,000 cd, 1476 m throw 
A lot of performance in a sub 3" bezel at less than 14 oz. loaded. Thank you Vinh, as usual from Skylumen.com

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitebrite

Imalent RT70. I wanted to know if it was as good as the UDR Dominator. Amazingly it is sort of close and it is much smaller. Plus it has in body magnetic charging. You lose the dial UI. It cannot really compete with the Dominator but for $190 it is pretty impressive. The one above sounds interesting.

Oh, the K1vn is larger. Well, I mean it is longer. The RT70 is much more stout. The RT70 has 5500 lumens. The RT70 actually has more spill than the Dominator. The Dominator had a much better emitter but it is several years old. The 70.2 may have surpassed it. I am not sure.


----------



## jon_slider

Jetbeam TCR-1, Titanium Rotary
because it is a grail light for me.


----------



## skalomax

Mine definitely has to be the JetBeam Jet-I with a luxeon III LED. 
I've had it for about 10 years and it's still working great. 

http://67-20-93-49.unifiedlayer.com/flashlightreviews/reviews/jetbeam_jet-1.htm (In case some of you don't remember)


----------



## nitebrite

jon, that is a modified flashlight? Why is it your grail? Is it really rare? I have no clue.


----------



## jon_slider

TCR-1 is a Cult Classic (its a secret cult, which is why youve never heard of it.. lol)

grail because of the simplicity of the UI, 

analog not digital.. 
no clicking, 
I just turn a dial, like a dimmer switch at home

total gamechanger for me

totally intuitive, 
bypasses all mental considerations that are common with a clicky UI

this video shows the operation of the dial:


more info here

they are from a production run of 1000 units in 2012, 
each has an individual serial number. 
The LED is nothing special (to a High CRI snob), 
some sort of XM-L that was popular at the time for high lumens, but with Low CRI

I will upgrade with favorite High CRI Nichia, new reflector, and sapphire lens. Plus maybe some form of "find me on the nightstand in the dark" marker.. 

which would you choose:
tritium:





or GITD:





Its a city light, I seldom need more than 200 lumens, it does double that and fits 18350.
Where it excells, for me, is at the very lowest end. 

It can produce a dimmer low than any other light I know of, and I find that thrilling (for reasons I cant explain).. lol


----------



## nitebrite

I like trits. For that I would go with the glow ring. More old school and understated. I see why you like that now. It does not have super specs but is a collectors item.


----------



## this_is_nascar

My most recent purchase is the Olight Warrior Mini. I'm finding it's basically a longer/heavier S2R2 with a tailswitch. This particular unit is greener on the lower settings than my S2R2 and it pisses me off. I absolutely despise green tint in an led beam. These SST-40 emitters are notorious for this, although, I got pretty lucky with my S2R2.

It's the same reason I don't care for my s2+ lights that sport the same led.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Vemice

Recently got a Tool Vn Ti AAA clicky with a Nichia 219b.
I love titanium, clickies and Vinh's work.
Fully programmable and runs 10440s.I have it set to a 6-mode setting and it is just about perfect for my needs. I rarely go above the 2nd click but it has the output if I ever need it.
Just a fun light (for me).


----------



## jon_slider

Vemice said:


> Recently got a Tool Vn Ti AAA clicky with a Nichia 219b.



Outstanding little gem of a light, congratulations!
10440 w H17f similar driver VN
mechanical clicky to handle the power
and a unique tiTool head that can Lego to a Maratac and Thrunite

thanks for sharing


----------



## nitebrite

I wish I had that. I would put it on a Maratac. I can see why my light was overlooked. You guy's have some cool stuff.


----------



## jon_slider

nitebrite said:


> II can see why my light was overlooked. You guy's have some cool stuff.



I mostly ignore posts with no photos.. but Im sure you have some nice lights too
also your interest seems to be in big throwers, that I have no experience with..


----------



## nitebrite

I hope you read this jon.
No jon, actually I just got into big throwers. You don't need pics. They are just stock stuff. I have collected the pocket lights we discussed in that Hanko thread. I have many of them. As you said they are all the same. They just look different. My favorite one is one Rey made for me. Honestly a pic is a hassle right now. It is the same thing too. h17, XPL-HI. He just made the shape and colors I wanted out of Timascus. The only "special" thing about it is I think it was pricey for a Chinese light. When I say pocket lights I mean 3x smd LED. Not so small. Not like an AAA. 

What you guy's have though blows away my collection however. I have a bunch of "custom" lights but nothing very cool like what is posted here. As you pointed out jon, mine are really all the same thing. It is okay though. I got what I wanted.


----------



## obscure

In an attempt to replace a DQG Tiny AAA from four years ago (tiny, titanium body, but unreliable), recently got the Thrunite Ti3 (Neutral) and Lumintop Tool AAA.

- Nice lights but wish they were smaller, enjoyed the tiny part of the DQG
- Liked the tritium on the DQG (it actually fell off), missing that on those lights
- Intrigued by the idea of a side click, might go that way with the next one


----------



## Olumin

Update: G2X arrived yesterday and Fenix E12 about a week ago. 

I never really realized it in pictures but the color of the head on the G2X Pro in yellow is a different one than that of the polymer body/tailcap. Why did they not color-match those 3 parts? I tried to make it show-up on the foto but its hard to see. Doesn’t really matter, but still weird. Tint is a bit yellow/greenish on the Surefire, but for its application perfectly serviceable and only noticeable on low. This is actually the first time I’ve gotten unlucky with Surefires in regards to tint. Very happy with the E12s tint tho, very white.


----------



## vadimax

It is a known feature of Surefire parts color mismatch. So no one takes care of it any more


----------



## Olumin

Not a bug, its a feature! :thumbsup:


----------



## nitebrite

I have an old G2. It puts out like a whopping 50 lumens lol. Olumin I hope I did not upset you in the PM. I am not a rich jerk. Yes, I have money but I am very humble. I am just guessing that is what irked you. I commend your profession. I am terrible with small parts. That said, even my old green g2 does not match. Many of my green metal HAIII do not match. I mean from SF. Interestingly the black ones match fine. So does the original Titan. I want that new 1200 lumen E2D. If I see that locally I will grab it.

I just edited my Dominator/RT70 post. I mentioned I got the Astrolux MF05. That might be special? It is huge. I have it on a tripod. Just to see what is going on from my cabin. Honestly a light that large you might as well just have have a 120VAC light. I just got it because I am a Flashaholic. No other reason. I can't really take pics at the moment. I have pro camera equipment setup in a studio and I have to take down a body. My phone needs a new battery. I keep meaning to get it but always busy.

I hope you guy's don't think I am a pest. I am just chatty. I will get the idea if y'all are ignoring me. I mean no harm though.


----------



## Olumin

nitebrite said:


> I have an old G2. It puts out like a whopping 50 lumens lol. Olumin I hope I did not upset you in the PM. I am not a rich jerk. Yes, I have money but I am very humble. I am just guessing that is what irked you. I commend your profession. I am terrible with small parts. That said, even my old green g2 does not match. Many of my green metal HAIII do not match. I mean from SF. Interestingly the black ones match fine. So does the original Titan. I want that new 1200 lumen E2D. If I see that locally I will grab it.
> 
> I just edited my Dominator/RT70 post. I mentioned I got the Astrolux MF05. That might be special? It is huge. I have it on a tripod. Just to see what is going on from my cabin. Honestly a light that large you might as well just have have a 120VAC light. I just got it because I am a Flashaholic. No other reason. I can't really take pics at the moment. I have pro camera equipment setup in a studio and I have to take down a body. My phone needs a new battery. I keep meaning to get it but always busy.
> 
> I hope you guy's don't think I am a pest. I am just chatty. I will get the idea if y'all are ignoring me. I mean no harm though.



I don’t think anyone here is purposefully ignoring you. I also was not offended; how did you get that idea? Just sharing my views since that’s what a forum is for. Don’t get the idea that I am avoiding you or have anything against you personally, since I don’t even really know you. If you are passionate about flashlights, no matter what your preferences might be, then that’s all that matters. I wont judge anyone solely on what lights they decide to buy of what kind of watch they wear.


----------



## nitebrite

It's not you. I always think I said something wrong. Anyways, back on topic. I really like to see pics of stuff I don't know.


----------



## jon_slider

nitebrite said:


> As you pointed out jon, mine are really all the same thing.


that was not me



nitebrite said:


> I just got into big throwers.



4 years ago:

10-03-*2016* Re: Surefire Dominator OR Acebean K70?



nitebrite said:


> The Acebeam is not in the class of the UDX either. $189 Vs. $1,370.



last month:

09-21-*2020* 


nitebrite said:


> The Imalent RT70 Vs. The SF UDR?
> …
> I personally am not comfortable with $190 of Chinese replacing $1370.00 of American.


enjoy your lights


----------



## nitebrite

I don't really follow that. I think you are saying I contradict myself. Indeed, I obviously do  
To be honest I have so many flashlights I cannot possibly keep track of them all. If I reinvented something I did 4 years ago it is no marvel 

I think when I said all the same thing it was in relation to the 3x smd/LED with h17 in a pretty case. If that was not you my apologies. It was in relation to another thread.

However, you were correct in your saying I am into throwers then based off the info I provided. I actually do like throwers but they maybe comprise 10% of my collection.

Overall, I make mistakes!


----------



## Jaxon

The last light I purchased Is a Surefire e1bmv,I got it because I broke my last light by dropping it on concrete.


----------



## nitebrite

Well jon, I guess you talked me into throwers or something. I am just joking buddy.

I just got a niwalker bk-lr7sv1. This looks to be an outstanding light. It is not huge and the actual specs are very promising. It does not have a step down unlike almost every other light. It manages heat incredibly. This is a real good thrower. Some throw much further but are huge. Others are much smaller but don't really throw. This is where I am comfortable. Plus it is very well made. You don't really need my pics. If you want to see go look on Google. I got the last one on Amazon cheap. Elsewhere they want 200 bucks without batteries. I paid half that. It is still worth it.


----------



## bykfixer

Maglite ML100's. Because I made a deal with the ocd voices to leave me be if I bought a late model Maglite product.


----------



## nitebrite

I know you are joking but wrong diagnoses. "voices" is Schizophrenia lol. You would be a lot better off with just OCD 

I do not mean to be a jerk but this Niwalker really impresses me. I could put the UDR Dominator in the trash bin now haha. If people wonder why I always bring up that light. It is the benchmark for throwers. No, it is not going anywhere.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Over the last couple weeks I've picked up a box of Luxpro PL130 lights, a Lumintop EDC01 and a Streamlight Nano. Lower end lights but I've been looking for a small, reliable light with good runtime for a series of wilderness PSKs I'm putting together. A lot of folks will point out that a light is not strictly necessary for survival but it sure adds an element of safety. I would like an AAA light as the batteries are easy to find and you have about 1250 mAh vs the 650 mAh of a stack of coin batteries like you have in the PL130 and Nano lights, but it's tough to find the right blend of run time and compactness in an AAA light. So many manufacturers are trying to get max lumens instead of good battery life.

The Luxpro PL130 is actually really impressing me! Normally I view the slide-focus "feature" as a useless gimmick but with the PL130 it works very well. The flood puts out a great spread of light to illuminate and area while the spot gives pretty good range. The color/tint is atrocious but that's irrelevant for a light that will be used to keep from falling off a cliff or lighting the path from the latrine back to camp. I greatly prefer the tailcap switch to the rotary switch of most very small lights. While the latter has the advantage of being simple and reliable it can be hard to activate, especially with the Nano where the light is tiny that it's very tough to manipulate with one hand. There's also the issue of the head sometimes falling off, not good if it's your only light in the darkness!


----------



## MAD777

Lumintop FW3 modded by Vinh Nguyen with Quad W2's for 3750 lumen and 44,000 cd (420 m throw). skylumen.com 
At turbo, it's just a show piece to WOW muggles as it will overheat, but that's its purpose in my case and it does ramp for actual use.
I was inspired to get it after impressing some muggles around the fire pit last night with another of Vinh's mod of an Emisar D4. The FW3vn has 30% more light and throw in an even smaller light! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitebrite

Now I am getting a Vinh Acebeam T27. I am going to place my order right after I type this. I think that will be the ultimate size Vs. throw light yet in my collection.


----------



## wayben

Just ordered a Vinh Lumintop FW21 Pro with copper body, 8700 glorious lumens. Counting the days to arrival.


----------



## Monocrom

_332 rated lumens, 2AA black Maglite Mini-Mag Pro LED._
Always loved the form factor. And truth is, all my other Mini-Mags are packed away in storage. Couldn't find them. I will if I look hard enough. Cost me about $26.oo at Ace Hardware. Got the last one on the rack. I have one or two of the slightly older ones rated at 242 lumens.


----------



## bykfixer

I just ordered a spectrum warm minimag the other day Mono. I'm not expecting it'll light a Wal Mart sized warehouse, just a more modern incan looking version. I also have a "luxeon Rebel" version on the way to see what I missed in the early minimag does LED days. I like how Pentagon and Pelican used those so I'm curious to see how Tony fine tuned the minimag around it.

The 332 one is definitely bright. Big ole bright conical beam with a lot of spill. My local WalMart had 3 left in polished silver. They had green ones when it first came out so I grabbed both they had and pair one with a green 3D with a Malkoff in it.


----------



## jon_slider

Shopping spree!

I gave my Sofirn C01R to my Son, to relieve back pain, and another to my daughter to relieve Migraines. So I ordered another one for myself. Im really getting a lot of benefits from Red Light Therapy.





I sold a Cu AAA Tool modded to Nichia E21a 3500k to a good friend, so I ordered another one





I gave a Cu AA Tool modded to N219b 4500k to a good friend, so I ordered another one


----------



## Rob Babcock

Today two lights showed up from Amazon! One is an _Olight I5T EOS_, an AA light with two output levels, and the other an _Olight I1R2 EOS_, a rechargeable microlight with two output levels. Both were Prime Day purchases and the prices were too good to pass up ($22 and $11 respectively). I've played with them a bit but obviously haven't thoroughly tested them but I'm impressed. I noticed that off all my lights I only had one that uses 1 x AA so that was something I kind of wanted to work on. And while I'm not a big fan of rechargeables the little Olight was cheap and seemed like a cool toy. The way it charges is pretty cool, you unscrew the back half a ways and it extends back to reveal a micro-USB port, and it's probably at least splashproof when closed. It's pretty bright some something half the size of an AA battery! Run time on high is only listed as 15 minutes but that's not a big deal IMO. First I probably wouldn't use it for long at a shot, just long enough to find a key or open a lock. And when it does die you just pop it back on the USB charger.


----------



## jon_slider

I bought a couple of aaa Tools, to mod to sw45k, both with reversible captive hatclip upgrades.

The one on the left was used, it arrived with a dark patina, that I polished off.






the patina and stock LED before the mod, on the right:


----------



## richbuff

Another Lumintop GT94, sixteen days after receiving my first one. Because I want the new king of power throwers in each of my two hands at the same time, but not frequently, just occasionally. 
Because it is the first multiple SBT90.2 that I have been able to get my hands on. 
Because Lumintop has the backbone to release this very important configuration before Acebeam and Imalent, which have not announced any multiple SBT90.2 flashlights. Same with Mateminco/Astrolux, or Olight or Fenix or Nitecore. No multiple 90.2 lights from anyone else beside Lumintop and Haikalite. 
Because this, after an almost four year wait, is the first light to supersede the X65 in both power and throw, both at the same time. 20,000 lumens and 2,500 meters throw in left hand, and same in the right hand. 
Because this light complements and supplements the R90TS, by dint of less power but more throw, replete with user serviceable batteries.


----------



## hsa

It would be great to see a picture of that in use.


----------



## bigburly912

Fraz labs tiny nugget 18350. Always been captivated by the design since the early days. Now that I have it in hand it’s an amazing beautiful little piece of bomb proof technology. : D


----------



## manticore

Fenix TK25UV
My new favorite light.

Chris


----------



## WaltH

Just ordered a camo olight warrior mini. Be here next Thursday.


----------



## pappajohan

Got myself an Warrior Mini.

Been loving my S2R2 Baton for winter carry, the only thing i've missed was that tailcap switch.

The Warrior Mini is a great EDC light, especially in theese darker (pun intended) and trying times. 

Stay safe all, especially you guys in the U.S

Skickat från min SM-N986B via Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

Surefire p2x defender for general outdoor use. Fantastic light all throughout.


----------



## richbuff

Mateminco MT90vn. Single SBT90.2, very deep and huge diameter reflector, de-lens modification, 3,400 meters throw. I want to see how it compares with the stock Astrolux MF05.


----------



## caelyx

A Streamlight Strion DS HL, just to try one of the classic duty lights.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I just bought an Emisar D4V2 because... peer pressure


----------



## wayben

A used HDS Clicky with Nichia 219a and black bezel in like new condition just because the price was so good and all my other HDS's are rotaries.


----------



## MAD777

Another of Vinh's mods at Skylumen.com
Manker E03H II with 4,000k SST20 95 CRI, an angle light that come with a head strap and pocket clip. Uses 14500 battery. About 600 lumen max. Should be a very utilitarian light for close up work. E03Hvn II. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitelight1

Malkoff MD2 M61 SST-20 with tricap. Why? To have a 5700k M61 to go with my 4000k M61. The 6200k is really cold.


----------



## Havok

Sofirn C01R sst20-DR 660nm for using around the apartment at night. C01s because I never had a 95 CRI light, and thought I'd get something small first.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I bought another Convoy S2+ and also an S2+ host and parts with an extra 18350 tube and a couple of driver boards.
Now I`m on the lookout for interesting MCPCBs


----------



## richbuff

I ordered FT02S 4 x XHP50.2, 6500K, black. I am not picky about black versus green versus sand color, so I went with black, to save alternate colors for people who like them.
I am not picky about 6500K versus 5700K, so I picked 6500, to save 5700 for people who have to wait to get it. Either tint and any color is ok with me, as long as it is 4 x XHP50.2 in a single cell light. At this price for this configuration, I am tempted to order two or three, but my excuse for ordering only one is to save some for other people.
The order webpage indicated that only one has been ordered. I guess I am number 2.

I see the FT02S as the EC03 plus. I hope to see both with SBT90.2.


----------



## Whitelight1

Olight I3E keychain light, they are free today on their Olight website flash sale test until 9 PM EST. You do have to pay $5.00 flat shipping though. Still not bad for a 90 lumen keychain light from Olight.


----------



## Snulfur

Have ordered myself a Lumintop EDC AA light. Still waiting it to arrive though.
Bought it cause I want a much smaller and lighter EDC light I can carry with me everywhere.
Also ordered myself a Panda 3.0 headlamp since I want one for dog walks in the dark. But that is also still waiting to arrive, currently stuck in Russia.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I just bought a Lumintop EDC18 with the original bunny logo while it`s still available, it was nearly half price too! so I think they`re trying to get rid of them all quickly while it`s still semi-legal.


----------



## jon_slider

Bought a Lumintop AAA Brass Tool, because it is an older model w 219b, that I enjoy.


----------



## bykfixer

I bought a few 37 lumen maglite solitaires while my source still had some. It's much more throwey than the 47 lumen version and the tint is less blinding white. 

Now that the lumen wars is at a near stand still due to contraints like fuel sources and heat disipation the flashlight fan market seems to be drifting back to a time when quality of light was (pardon the pun) over shadowed by all those boasts of never seen before output. As a flashlight history fan I'm glad to see that folks are taking advantage of leftover stock of some really nice products as shown in the last couple of posts.


----------



## orbital

+

At $25 each, ordered up three _*Jetbeam WL-S2*_ XP-L for gifts=:santa:
they take up to 8.4V, so there's options on cells.

18350, cr123 18650 ya'know


----------



## cdf293

It has been quite a while since my last purchase.

That purchase was an Olight SR Mini II Intimidator which probably confirms that I've been out of the loop for the last few years. I purchased this when the wife and I were doing a lot of hiking, camping, and hunting wild pigs on a friends farm. Wanted something nice and floody so nothing could sneak up on us.


----------



## Tribull

Got a Surefire G3 and a G2 of the Bay today. Now off to Malkoff for the guts.


----------



## jon_slider

Bought an AAA Tool w Cool White LED, because it is a favorite host for modding to 219b...






color and tint comparisons:


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Sad excuse I know, but I bought a LEP because I want to see if all the pictures I`v seen are true or not.


----------



## defloyd77

Prometheus Beta Magnetic. 

Why?

YUJI!!!!!


----------



## run4jc

Okluma DC0 in aluminum. Because I love my ti DC0 and wanted a lighter weight version. I have one of those Betas coming, too, but the Okluma was more recent and I actually received it already.


----------



## andrewnewman

I realized my key chain flashlight collection was wanting. I ordered a new Prometheus Beta Magnetic on pre-order (still waiting for it). While waiting I also snagged a Nitecore MINI-2. The MINI-2 arrived. The manual and advertising sheets cover most of the high points on this light but I'll add the following that wasn't covered:

* You can tail stand the light if you don't mind that it is canted to one side by about 20 degrees due to the key-chain attachment. You can't remove the attachment easily as the screws are cemented together.

* The direct to moonlight mode isn't remembered. If you press the button after extinguishing the light it will go back to the last saved setting. Also the OLED display comes on in moonlight mode which is unfortunate as it isn't really needed and can ruin your night vision.

* The OSRAM LEDs they chose are not CW. They are closer to 5000K. The color rendition is pretty bad, however (subjectively). Don't use this light to check your kid for strep throat or see if your steak is medium rare.


----------



## adamlau

HDS Rotary +	SDR50. Because I like the tint on the ZL SC64c LE with the same emitter (more or less).


----------



## IowaCobweb

Streamlight(s) Protac 1L-1AA and Sidewinder Compact II.

Our family is in a "dual fuel" phase now that we have enough specialized flashlights to last us a while, and these fill the bill. In fact, I bought two of the 1L-1AA lights because we found it pretty easy to live with in most respects, particularly at the price we paid for them.

I have used a Sidewinder Compact for some years - it was the backup flashlight in my ES gear - but decided that perhaps the "II" was a better choice for the emergency kit that I made up by repurposing my old ES gear. I am not as careful about keeping fresh 123s around now that I am no longer a responder, and the AA option is more attractive to me than it used to be.

Honorable mention: recent purchases have been an LED conversion and two AA adaptors for an old angle-head USGI "Fulton" flashlight, which upped the output and lightened the overall weight. I and my son both used this particular flashlight at different points in our lives, so it has some sentimental value. They are big old clucks, but kind of neat to keep around.


----------



## bykfixer

Great first post cobweb. Welcome to the site. 

Good picks too. Double A-able lights have come a long long way. 

And glad to hear you are keeping the (updated) Fulton around. That light was/is an awesome piece of history that who knows how many times it helped save lives.


----------



## IowaCobweb

bykfixer said:


> Great first post cobweb. Welcome to the site.
> 
> Good picks too. Double A-able lights have come a long long way.
> 
> And glad to hear you are keeping the (updated) Fulton around. That light was/is an awesome piece of history that who knows how many times it helped save lives.



Thank you. I have lurked here for some years after having been tipped off to CPF at a training event where many of the attendees' lights (including mine) were found to be sadly lacking. I am sort of hopeless when it comes to electronics, but have managed to convert a couple of Surefire incans to LEDs, update some 30 year-old Mag Lites and the GI angle-head, and generally get the extended family out of the tradition of cheap dime store flashlights that don't work because the two D cells have leaked.


----------



## jon_slider

Sofirn C01 because, warm, floody, High CRI


----------



## bykfixer

IowaCobweb said:


> Thank you. I have lurked here for some years after having been tipped off to CPF at a training event where many of the attendees' lights (including mine) were found to be sadly lacking. I am sort of hopeless when it comes to electronics, but have managed to convert a couple of Surefire incans to LEDs, update some 30 year-old Mag Lites and the GI angle-head, and generally get the extended family out of the tradition of cheap dime store flashlights that don't work because the two D cells have leaked.




Bravo!! 
I noticed an American made theme in your past choices. Many here have been using aa sized eneloop rechargeables in C and D sized lights since an LED upgrade often increases run time enough to run a while on those. They'll work in that Sidewinder and ProTac as well.

BTT: 
I bought some modern Maglites this weekend using the 30% black Friday code. ML models and some more spectrum warm aaa minimags and solitaires.


----------



## IowaCobweb

bykfixer said:


> Bravo!!
> I noticed an American made theme in your past choices. Many here have been using aa sized eneloop rechargeables in C and D sized lights since an LED upgrade often increases run time enough to run a while on those. They'll work in that Sidewinder and ProTac as well.



Just yesterday I put three 3xAA adapters into my 30 year-old "beater" Mag-Lite that I "Malkoff'd" a couple years ago but had not used much since then. Nine new lithium AA batteries from the hardware store is not really an inexpensive option, and I should probably look into rechargeable cells of some sort.

I just hope this new power source in the old "baton" doesn't explode or burn down the house.


----------



## aginthelaw

IowaCobweb said:


> Just yesterday I put three 3xAA adapters into my 30 year-old "beater" Mag-Lite that I "Malkoff'd" a couple years ago but had not used much since then. Nine new lithium AA batteries from the hardware store is not really an inexpensive option, and I should probably look into rechargeable cells of some sort.
> 
> I just hope this new power source in the old "baton" doesn't explode or burn down the house.



Which Malkoff are you running in there?


----------



## bykfixer

I opted for the lower power Malkoff in a 3D simply because 40-ish lumens to 350-ish was a good jump and costed half as much as the brighter one. Great for spotting racoons in trees and critter eyes at a distance with a lot more light spread than the stock bulb. 
I'm brave and run Rayovac D cells in mine though. 

If you have the high power Malkoff and want to opt for eneloops consider eneloop pros. Much better at handling high drain stuff with more fuel stuffed inside too. Some here don't like them because they "only" recharge like 300 times versus 1000 for the regular kind. Me? After recharged the 5th time they've paid for themselves is the way I see it. So each time after is a bonus. If I get 100 charges that's a lot of $ saved. 

I would have bought an ML25 at Wally World on black friday but there were none left. I did grab a 3c ML50 though. $25 for 611 American lumens with the option to tailstand it in eco mode night after night during a power outage.


----------



## IowaCobweb

aginthelaw said:


> Which Malkoff are you running in there?



It has been a while, but I think it was the 3-6D Cell Maglite Drop-In LED. After installation I went outside at dusk to test it, and a neighbor who was in the backyard with his dogs was amazed by the increase in output over the stock ancient Mag-Lites we old duffers tend to have around.

I grew up in a household where from the late 1950s any incidents requiring a flashlight meant a trip to the "junk drawer" of the house, and at least half the time the batteries were dead. Having any spare D cells on hand was considered almost lavish. Often the batteries had also leaked; this almost always necessitated the purchase of a new cheap flashlight (and equally cheap batteries), as my dad never bought any other kind. Regardless of the situation, the family flashlights were dim, dismal affairs... a favorite uncle provided contrast with a ribbed, chrome plated "Sears Best" flashlight that always seemed to have fresh D cells - and more expensive ones at that - in it.

Thus my expectations were such that buying the 1980's Mag-Lite in question made me think I had a powerful torch. The Malkoff drop-in kicked it up to where it became no slouch as a flashlight and it remained a decent potential bludgeon for a slowly deteriorating area.


----------



## jon_slider

Sunwayman V11r with 2700k LH351d, because, Warm, High CRI, Floody, Rotary


----------



## Jaxon

The last light I bought,is a fenix e12 v2.
i bought it to replace a e12 v2 that I broke by dropping it on the ground.


----------



## markdeerhunter

Last Christmas I got myself a Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 because I wanted one for a long time. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The new Slate Blue Quarks from Foursevens. One of each.  

*WHY - 
*They both have a brand new, previously unreleased, 90+ CRI Nichia 319A 4000k emitter. 
They're from a great company. 
They're both equipped with rechargeable cells; AAx2 and 16650. 
They're blue. 
They're being offered at a 20% off sale price. 
I'm a Foursevens fanboy.


----------



## bigburly912

IowaCobweb said:


> It has been a while, but I think it was the 3-6D Cell Maglite Drop-In LED. After installation I went outside at dusk to test it, and a neighbor who was in the backyard with his dogs was amazed by the increase in output over the stock ancient Mag-Lites we old duffers tend to have around.
> 
> I grew up in a household where from the late 1950s any incidents requiring a flashlight meant a trip to the "junk drawer" of the house, and at least half the time the batteries were dead. Having any spare D cells on hand was considered almost lavish. Often the batteries had also leaked; this almost always necessitated the purchase of a new cheap flashlight (and equally cheap batteries), as my dad never bought any other kind. Regardless of the situation, the family flashlights were dim, dismal affairs... a favorite uncle provided contrast with a ribbed, chrome plated "Sears Best" flashlight that always seemed to have fresh D cells - and more expensive ones at that - in it.
> 
> Thus my expectations were such that buying the 1980's Mag-Lite in question made me think I had a powerful torch. The Malkoff drop-in kicked it up to where it became no slouch as a flashlight and it remained a decent potential bludgeon for a slowly deteriorating area.



Mr. Cobwebb, your post made me smile. I grew up in the wrong era. Thank you, I needed a decent read today.


----------



## jon_slider

Thrunite Ti3, 
because: I like aaa lights, and I enjoy installing High CRI LEDs.


----------



## this_is_nascar

SC600w Mk IV Plus, should be here next week.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

The brand spanking new Elzetta USB rechargeable 1AA. 





Looking forward to seeing what kind of tricks the company that brought us weapon grade lights that could be disassembled under water and still work or dropped 3000 feet from a helicopter onto concrete and not even flicker. In this case they turned their sites towards a consumer market. So it should prove interesting how Elzetta chose to build a "work" light.

Edit: Later I ordered a pair of 2 cell ML300 LX lights. Urban Gray and Matte Black.
End edit


----------



## Jason_Tx

Pair of Nicron N7's because... it looked like a good beater light for the car. (Report: Like them on AA's, ordered some 14500's last night to try)

And a Sofirn N40 because... I've never really owned a headlamp but often think "Damn it! This would be much easier if I had a headlamp" and it was a cheap and well rated. (Report: Not here yet)


----------



## Rob Babcock

Today I found my latest purchase in the mailbox! It's a pair of Fenix HL23 headlamps. They're AA powered lights. During one of the Black Friday or Cyber Monday promotions they had them for $26 or so with free shipping! That's the best price I've seen so I jumped. So far I just put the battery in one of them to mess around with it, no in-depth tests or anything but my initial impressions are favorable.


----------



## WebHobbit

I couldn't resist the r/flashlight hype any longer and I got me a very nice Noctigon K1 (XPL-HI 5000k) a few weeks ago. And I now have an Emissar D4V2 with E21A 4500Ks on order.

And I ALMOST forgot what is probably my LAST Fenix purchase came in the mail today - an E18R. Not sure why I tried another Fenix. I guess the size and looks of this tiny thing intrigued me. I will likely keep this one as an extra backup light. I think from now on I won't spend ANY money on ANYTHING colder than 5000K. I've just grown to HATE cool white!


----------



## jon_slider

Jetbeam TCR-1 triple dedome LH351D 3500k, 400 lumens on 16340
because: warm, floody, high CRI, titanium, Stepless Rotary











built by moderator007, my favorite SuperHero





---



bykfixer said:


> The brand spanking new Elzetta... 1AA.



That looks like a rebranded Jetbeam Jet 1 MK

Do you like the Last Mode Memory?


----------



## bykfixer

The designer told me it started out as a JetBeam but they beefed up a few things to make it into an Elzetta.

Memory? Eh, I can take it or leave it. But I do take advantage of the opportunity to keep one on my night stand on low and another in my den on medium.

I just noticed in both photos the serial number is exactly the same. lol


----------



## jon_slider

bykfixer said:


> The designer told me it started out as a JetBeam but they beefed up a few things to make it into an Elzetta.




Elzetta told me that they changed the IC.. but kept some of the features. The modes are the same as the Jetbeam

Solid little lights.


----------



## Umbrosoccer

I ordered a emisar d4v2 all copper with 18350 tube, extra floody optic, and with the emitters of the e21a nichia in 3500k rating. I'm curious as to how it will look as ive never owned e21a nichia before. I am excited to test out and film it


----------



## Umbrosoccer

jon_slider said:


> Jetbeam TCR-1 triple dedome LH351D 3500k, 400 lumens on 16340
> because: warm, floody, high CRI, titanium, Stepless Rotary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> built by moderator007, my favorite SuperHero




That is a NICE light Jon ! awesome led and tint wow !


----------



## Bogie

Surefire V1 Vampire in White/IR to go with my V2. Need to get a Red/IR now


----------



## Kitchen Panda

My last LED purchase was a Nitecore Tube to be given to my mother-in-law as a purse/keychain light. She has a couple of flimsy AA incandescent lights and she really needs a decent light. I figure rechargeable will be a good choice, as she can use her phone charger to top it up instead of constantly running out for dollar store carbon-zinc batteries. And it's even a bright NDP orange color, making it easier to find in her purse or on a key ring. Should be here in a day or so, we'll see how she likes it.


----------



## jon_slider

Umbrosoccer said:


> That is a NICE light Jon ! awesome led and tint wow !



thanks, total grail light for me



Umbrosoccer said:


> d4v2 all copper with 18350 tube... e21a nichia in 3500k rating



awesome, Im a big copper fan, congrats
and
E21a is one of the best 3500k options I have tried, 
will look very nice in a copper host too :thumbsup:

I look forward to your impressions


----------



## Olumin

I already posted this in another thread but I suppose it belongs here. p2x Fury (15/500lm). Was lucky to find a vendor in Europe who still had one in stock since its discontinued. Got it because I already own the Defender version and love the ergonomics. The standard version could be seriously great. I will see if it can be bored to accept 18650. Does anyone know if P60 style drop-ins fit into the p2x?


----------



## LogansRun

JB RRT-01 2020 version... to go with my 2019 version. I like the the extender tube to run 18500 (which is my current config) and 18650.


----------



## fbacker

For daily home use, my Coast HP550 (1075-53 lumens). For work/EDC, my JetBeam RRT0 XML (0.005-550 lumens version).​


----------



## mtasquared

RovyVon A3 PRO 700 lumen keychain light, with Cree LED and charging port. I was considering the Surefire Titan. My decision was based on one-handed pushbutton operation, and double lumen count over the Titan.


----------



## Shortround131

First post on the site... been lurking for awhile.

Received a Fenix E35 v3, Streamlight Microstream USB this week. And have a Sofrin SP31 v2 on the way. although it hasn't shipped in a week. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Been researching a Fenix TK11, Klarus XT11GT, Skillhunt S2 Pro. 

Anywhoo, hello!


----------



## :)>

JETBeam RRT-01 2019 Edition... I liked the look of the 2019 version better and did not love the tail cap of the 2020 version because sometimes when I turned the light on, nothing would happen.


----------



## :)>

Shortround131 said:


> First post on the site... been lurking for awhile.
> 
> Received a Fenix E35 v3, Streamlight Microstream USB this week. And have a Sofrin SP31 v2 on the way. although it hasn't shipped in a week. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Been researching a Fenix TK11, Klarus XT11GT, Skillhunt S2 Pro.
> 
> Anywhoo, hello!



Back in the day we would welcome you and tell you to hold onto your wallet:thumbsup:


----------



## Sambob

The Maglite ML50L It has really close specs to the ML300L and I can still run AA battery's with adapters like In my 300, plus It fits perfectly In my trucks center console.
You just need to remember to back the tail cap off by about 1 turn or It kills the battery's, probably has something to do with the type of switch they use In the new ML50L and ML300L.


----------



## hsa

It is an 'e' switch and a good one but it does have standby drain. Easy enough to give it a twist. ML 50L is one of my favorite lights and I have lots of em. Been using it for 4 years now.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

The limited edition 3D Maglite painted in the American flag theme. Because it's different than my other Maglites and I had a little Christmas money left over.


----------



## wuff

Hanko Trident, my first custom...


----------



## archimedes

wuff said:


> Hanko Trident, my first custom...


Good start there ...


----------



## parang

- Convoy S12 w/ Samsung LH351D at 3500K, because I wanted a warm light, and something to experience a 21700. Also, the Olight Seeker 2 Pro is too expensive.

- Thrunite T10T V2 for my nice titanium folders.


----------



## CanAm

Maglite XL50 warm tint, because someone walked away with my old one on a job a while back. 
Figured I'd try out the warm tint, which wasn't available when I bought my original a few years back.


----------



## badmotorfinger

Sofirn IF25, because I bought the lantern.

Said last one in stock.


----------



## bykfixer

CanAm said:


> Maglite XL50 warm tint, because someone walked away with my old one on a job a while back.
> Figured I'd try out the warm tint, which wasn't available when I bought my original a few years back.



Can't say I know what the XL50 is like in warm but the solitaire, aa and aaa minimags are sweeeeeeeeet! I hope you like it. 

87 lumen aaa minimags on the way to my home from zbattery. And some lenses from flashlight lens. Chris cut me some 16.15mm in acrylite for the incan aaa minimags and I ordered borofloat glass for the ML150's Santa brought me.


----------



## adamlau

Prometheus Beta Magnetic. Because YUJILEDS BC 4K 95+ CRI :thumbsup:


----------



## YAK-28

found a nitecore ea 42 on a close out sale. i like the 1 - 1800 lumen range and runs on aa's.


----------



## Guitar Guy

Acebeam T28, for the 1300 meters of throw, and because I wanted a single 21700 cell light. Love the throw, and the .5 lumen moonlight mode. Runtimes seem very good so far.


----------



## pappajohan

This guy arrived today. 

Foursevens Quark MKIII QK16L

So far I love it, like my Preon P1 MKIII only bigger and badder. 

Also got the Aspheric lens kit just for fun, one thing I should have gotten as well is the deep carry clip though. 

Being in Europe, shipping from the US takes a loooong time [emoji854]

Anyways, this goes into my rotation ASAP. 

Skickat från min SM-N986B via Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider

Sunwayman V11r Infinitely Variable Stepless Magnetic Rotary
because I love the smooth ramping Rotary UI.







Changed the LED to LH351d 3500k, 
because I love High CRI.

Warm, floody, multi fuel, High CRI, Intuitive UI.

Forward clicky provides momentary on, supports flash and dash tactical techniques, and provides last mode memory. It is also possible to change outputs before turning the light on 

Runs on AA Eneloop, CR123, 14500 and 16340 LiIon. Output goes all the way down to 0.02 lumens, and can reach over 350 lumens w LiIon. Extremely versatile 24/7.


----------



## watt4

bought some tektite LED bulbs for converting old flashlights to LED. previously had used Dorcy brand.

so far, no problems with either.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Convoy C8+ Desert Tan with CSLNM1.TG. 





Got this for three reasons:
1) I wanted a C8+ to compare with my old C8, especially regarding lens thickness;
2) I wanted a truly dedicated throwerIMG without having to pay an arm and a leg for an LEP;
3) I wanted a desert tan torch to vary my colour selection, all my other light hosts are on a grayscale ranging from silver-grey to black. 
Haven't been able to truly stretch its legs yet because of sudden dental expenses, but so far I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## LogansRun

I picked up a Manker ML03 NW version, multipurpose pocket light. 

Reasons are:
- Wanted a backup light for the glove compartment that was small, had (more than) decent output 
- Could also be used as a powerbank in a pinch
- Would've preferred that you could replace the batteries but not entirely put off by the fact it's rechargeable only

I'm actually really surprised that this has a 2000Lm turbo output!


----------



## wjv

Maglite ML300XL - Just to see if Maglite has improved - They have (at least with this model)

Trailblazer - Circa 1965 - 2XD - Was at a antique shop and saw it for $8. It cleaned up well and it works.


----------



## DavidABQ

My last LED flashlight was a Maglite ML300. It replaced an older Maglite using an incandescent bulb. Actually, I bought 2 of them.


----------



## Owen

Lumintop EDC01(x2)
Why? I just wanted a new keychain light. Criteria was 1xAAA twisty, similar in size to an Arc AAA, with low output. The EDC01 has memory, so it can come on in low every time. I like the size, as it's small enough to be unobtrusive, yet big enough to get hold of. 
Just $10, so I got a spare.


----------



## Olumin

Another E12 V2 as a gift for my farther.


----------



## Owen

Olumin said:


> Another E12 V2 as a gift for my farther.


Ha! Didn't think of them, since they aren't for me, but an order for 2 of those for my parents is what I added the EDC01s to


----------



## Bogie

Picked up a Aviator, E2DL-Ultra & Oveready Scout triple 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

Owen said:


> Ha! Didn't think of them, since they aren't for me, but an order for 2 of those for my parents is what I added the EDC01s to



I really like the new E12. They are not for me either since I prefer forward clicky dual- or single mode lights, but they are good quality and make excellent gifs. I ended up giving the first to my sister. They make good gifts since they take common AA batteries and have a simple UI that anyone can figure out easily. Tint is good, without any blue, yellow or green. Beam is floody and even, and they are quite small. Good regulation too. Overall excellent.


----------



## Owen

I see we have some things in common!
I maintain a fairly minimal flashlight selection(all Malkoff and Zebralight 'til the EDC01), but was just thinking of all the lights I've given friends and family over the years.
If I searched my parents' house, I could have a "progression of the modern flashlight" display or something, from modded Dorcy 1AAAs and MiniMags with 5mm LEDs up to the current SST-20s, with everything from low dome Luxeons through multiple variations of Crees in between. 
They've probably got twice as many as I do, but here I am thinking "what if Mom&Dad need a flashlight?", and buying them two more


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Manker E14 III neutral white from GoingGear.com.

Replacement for my current Olight S1R II Ti neutral white..


----------



## sp5it

Acebeam K75. Because I wanted it


----------



## YAK-28

just picked up a nitecore br25 bike light with a little different reflector to help keep the light on the ground and not up in someone's eyes. have not tried it out yet on the bike. i did walk it around a little and it appeared to work as described.


----------



## wjv

Wukkos WK30 white/red/UV

Looking for something that was floody, good beam, good color rendition and a long run time. For use in a cave or for urban exploring or ghost hunting. . . OK, just kidding about the ghost hunting. Everyone knows you need a cool white beam with a lot of throw for ghost hunting. . . :huh:


----------



## Scotty321

Last purchase was a Streamlight Macrostream and Microstream USB. I was looking for a certain sized work like for checking in crevices in areas where there was already significant lighting. My DX3 was too nice for dirty tasks. My Nitecore RCR123 light was a little too clunky (Dc'ed model), and my 18650 ET was just a little too big. I wanted something easy to hold onto when crawling around, yet small enough to fit in my back pocket with my notepad.

The Microstream USB seems very handy for a minimalist light, but the Macrostream just works, has plenty of light, feels secure in the hand while in some awkward position, I don't worry about it accumulating scratches like my Ti DX3, it has decent run time, I can charge it on site or in the car without a dedicated charger, and the simple 2 mode operation with hi from off and a low that is fine for path lighting or finding the right key on me keychain at night works well for my purposes.


----------



## wjv

Dang

Those Vin modded lights in copper and titanium are really nice!!!
Looks like I'm going to be spending more money in the near future.


Sent from my SM-P610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

Not a flashlight, but I bought a couple 3000k 90CRI led lamps as a replacement for two G23 type florescent lamps I use in one of my workshop table-lights. I got that light as military surplus for about 30 bucks, and its understandably build like a tank. Made in Germany (SIS brand I think). While Im at it Ill replace some of the ABS components with sheet steel and install a frosted glas panel instead of the stock chromed plastic diffuser. Lights like that will run you 500€+ these days brand new, and they are probably still not as well build.


----------



## xavierthebikemessenger

i bought a Malkoff drop in for an old 2C cell maglite. i jut want to breath a new life for the old flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom

xavierthebikemessenger said:


> i bought a Malkoff drop in for an old 2C cell maglite. i jut want to breath a new life for the old flashlight.



Always a good idea. :welcome:


----------



## Owen

Malkoff Hound Dog Super w/4000K XP-L.

Why? The regular version of the Hound Dog XP-L was supposed to be my "bright toy", but turned into my bright tool, instead, and lives in my work bag.
So I figured I'd get a HDS.
Now they're both in my work bag





This one's emitter has a greenish cast, so I've ordered some of Lee Filter's Zircon minus green filters to clean it up, along with a couple of their very light diffusion filters to try to broaden the spot a bit on another Malkoff, an old M61N.
Love playing with Lee filters. It's like modding without the effort, and instantly reversible


----------



## Splitrail

Nitecore MH10S.

Why?
It was the one light I could find with the features that I wanted.
And, I've been satisfied with Nitecore products in the past.

Pros............
Range of brightness from 1 lumen to 1800 lumens, with 3 well spaced settings in between (1>50>300>1050>1800).
Also has strobe, beacon, and S.O.S. (all "fluff" to me, but nice to have).
Side switch only, tail standing, good ergonomics, good size & weight.
USB-C charging.
Good U.I., efficient memory, battery & charging indicator.
Good price ($92.42), which included an additional NL2150 5000 mAh battery & battery holder, in addition to the
standard NL2140 4000 mAH, and the accessories that come with it.............holster, clip, charging cable, spare o-ring, lanyard.

Cons...........
Had to send back 2 units due to appearance (fit & finish) issues.
The first two did not have the logo, switch, and "hot" warning symbol aligned at all.
Very awkward to look at.
These were purely cosmetic issues and did not affect the function of the flashlight at all.
The only other caveat was one that I had seen addressed in the reviews, that is, the switch is difficult to locate in the dark.
I solved this by cementing a small "button" made from the tip of a Pilot G2 "clicky" onto the body of the flashlight just to the
rear of the switch, for tactile enhancement - PERFECT!


----------



## jon_slider

EagleTac D25A Ti 2014






because 
I like Titanium lights


----------



## Lou Minescence

Nice light !


----------



## BigBluefish

Preon 2 MK 111 Nichia 219 5000K 92 CRI. 1 - 200 lumens which is all I need these days for EDC. Becoming very fond of AAA lights, and the 2 AAA form factor is easier to manipulate than the 1 x AAA, and gives much longer runtimes + higher lumens if needed.


----------



## jon_slider

Nitecore PD EX11.2 w 219b 4500k 9080 D200 SW45k

Because I like the Ramping UI, and I smile every time I see the Hot Pink tint 

on 16340:
minimum 0.03 lumens
maximum 300 lumens


----------



## Dan FO

Lumintop 2.0 Tool high CRI for the bedside and a Nitecore GITD TIKI fir the key fob. Both are great little lights!


----------



## kerneldrop

Elzetta Charlie

Because the exact engraving fit to the character and I thought that was fate. Turned out really nice. 
Technically I needed stainless steel...but this will work.


----------



## texsian

a Lunasol PD-27


----------



## cadbob

I bought a Surefire, because of Brightness and compact size


----------



## bykfixer

After contemplating for a few months I pulled the trigger on the Elzetta G RCR light. 
Why? I really don't know except it just seemed like it was time to try it.


----------



## jon_slider

Received a Novatac Spa Defense because I like this version with black stainless steel bezel.






did the 250 click unlock, programmed it to 4 modes with no strobe
A max which is 94 lumens, 
B 5 lumens, 
C 30 lumens, 
D 0.08 lumens, which is minimum

Very entertaining multi function programmable clicky.. 
Ive had beacon on, then off, last mode memory on, then off. Change outputs on each of the 4 presets, several times, logged when the step down and low mode flicker happens... set it to always come on at maximum, then changed that to always come on at 10 lumens, then.... clicky heaven.. lol

more fun than a barrel of monkeys


----------



## Owen

-Malkoff MDC HA AA
What had happened wuz, my only 1xAA handheld, an old Zebralight SC52w, went through a brief spell where it was acting up-but then stopped :shrug: 
It was replaced for EDC duties, but that was an 18650 light. I still wanted a reliable 1xAA as a backup for my headlamp when backpacking. Also wanted to try a MDC light for it's tailswitch and UI, plus it was a chance to check out a neutral high CRI SST-20 for the first time, so...3 birds with one stone, and all that.
Awesome light, overall, but I have to send it back for replacement, as the low mode is a tiny fraction as bright as it's supposed to be(which was only .3l to begin with), and utterly useless.


-Malkoff MDC HA 123
No justification at all here, pure want. I loved the AA version, and was wishing the 123 supported 3.7V li-ions. 
Someone posted about these new Keeppower li-ions that steadily output 3V(which also fixes the lack of current regulation on the MDC lights), and the next thing you know, a MDC 123 and half a dozen of those cells were otw to my house.
Funny that, aside from work, the light I had no real use for is the only light I've really used since getting it.

Loving the high CRI neutral SST-20 emitters in these.
Whenever I get around to sending the AA in, Keeppower also has li-ion AAs that put out a constant 1.5V, and some of them will be waiting when the replacement comes:thumbsup:


----------



## Nederick

Olight Baton 3. By far the best most powerful tiny bundle of rechargeable brightness I’ve ever held in my hand


----------



## Megalamuffin

Streamlight protac 2l-x, bought because it’s a simple and bright tactical light with well regulated runtime (a favorite category), which is good because I don’t like lights that push the brightness limit and as a result have a thousand step downs. Also it can use an 18650, 16650 or two cr123’s. It also has a nearly perfect beam profile for my preference and a nice deep carry clip.


----------



## aznsx

Megalamuffin said:


> Streamlight protac 2l-x, bought because it’s a simple and bright tactical light with well regulated runtime (a favorite category), which is good because I don’t like lights that push the brightness limit and as a result have a thousand step downs. Also it can use an 18650, 16650 or two cr123’s. It also has a nearly perfect beam profile for my preference and a nice deep carry clip.



Not the 'last' light I've purchased, but there's one on the table next to me right now, and I still like it. I can't find much not to like about it, and you'll probably like it too.


----------



## Decableguy2000

Megalamuffin said:


> Streamlight protac 2l-x, bought because it’s a simple and bright tactical light with well regulated runtime (a favorite category), which is good because I don’t like lights that push the brightness limit and as a result have a thousand step downs. Also it can use an 18650, 16650 or two cr123’s. It also has a nearly perfect beam profile for my preference and a nice deep carry clip.



I have had one for about 2 years and still is in rotation. Love the deep carry clip. On a different note I have a Nitecore MT10C incoming.


----------



## Bogie

Added a silver Gerber Infinity W/white led to go with the others I have. (2x CMG Green W/White, 1x Green Gerber W/white led, 1x CMG Black w/red led) 

I’m always looking for original lug body CMG/Gerbers in various colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuyume

Fenix E12 v2.0 and HM23, direct from Fenix. 20% off and free shipping sale.

For many years, I carried a Leatherman Serac S3 as my EDC light, but unfortunately, CR123A batteries have become difficult for me to find in my area at a reasonable price, and I made the decision to move to AAs wherever possible.

My Serac S3 still works and is a wonderful device, but I replaced it a few years ago with an Inova X1. I almost immediately regretted that decision for two very simple reasons: the terrible twist activation mechanism that requires two hands to operate and the terrible choice by Inova to make the X1 turn on in Hi mode. If it wasn’t for everything that’s wrong with it, the Inova X1 would be a pretty nice flashlight (haha)!

I have had my eye on the E12 and HM23 for a long time, and finally got around to pulling the trigger this past week. The Inova X1 is henceforth relegated to household/nightstand use only, and the E12 v2.0 is now my EDC light, with the HM23 going in my backcountry ditty bag, to be used while camping/backpacking/bushcrafting/etc/whatever.

I used to always carry my EDC flashlight, an extra battery, Victorinox Rambler knife, Fisher Bullet Space Pen, and mini Bic lighter in my makeup case in my handbag, but since moving to Northern New England, where the wearing of makeup is no longer an everyday thing, I now keep my EDC “survival kit” in its own little Martha Stewart zipper pouch I got on clearance at Staples. It was a set of two pouches, with actual brass zippers, even, so the larger one holds my spare phone battery, charger cable, and headphones.

TBPH, the Serac S3 (which I recall hearing was actually made by Fenix, is that right?) is probably still a better light, but the E12 v2.0, aside from its color temp (the HM23 is a much better color, I would say perfect, in fact), is much easier to find batteries for, and being some 15 years or more newer, probably has better electronics.


----------



## Bflanders

White Barrel flashlight, dragon driver with amber secondaries.

why…..I am in love with Barrel flashlights! Not sure why I love them so much but I do


----------



## AKBearbit

Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA … why? 

It’s a long story.


I live in Alaska but spend winters these days in Arizona. All my adult life I had nothing but big Maglites, which I used every day in the winter in Alaska, but with 18-24 hours of daylight in the summer, not so much.


One summer day, in Prescott Arizona I was on a hike with my wife and some friends when I stepped on a flashlight … a Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA. Some poor soul must’ve dropped it and I was fortunate to find it. It was simi-buried in mud, and didn’t turn on at first try, so I wiped it down, stored it in my pocket and continued the hike.


When I got home I opened it up, removed the battery and cleaned it up the best I could. Popped in a new battery and it worked! But, I didn’t try it outside in the dark until I got back to Alaska, and only months later in the fall when we got our night time back.


So, the first time I took my dog out in the early morning dark I turned on the mighty little ProTac instead of my massive MagLite and dang, what a huge difference. I needed a light since the bears weren’t yet in hibernation and the owls were just beginning to hunt (my dog weighs 10 pounds and is definitely bait for some of the wildlife in my slice of Alaska). I couldn’t believe the difference. This very small flashlight illuminated the area significantly better than the 3-D Maglite I kept at the back door for my dog walks.


A few months later, after walking my dog with my trusty Streamlight I stored it in my pants pocket (something I’d never do with the MagLite) and went upstairs to do my customary web browsing for weather, news and sports.


Suddenly, the 7.1 magnitude earthquake struck, the power immediately went out and I was thrown to the floor with my doggy in my arms. Glass was breaking all around me, pictures were jumping off the walls, the pantry was dumping all it’s contents on the floor and because it was still dark, and the power was out, all I could do was sit on the floor and wait for it to end.


When it finally ended and it was still pitch black inside and out I realized I still had my flashlight in my pocket and with it I could look around to see where it was safe to walk in my bare feet. I put the dog in her kennel and carefully walked to the door with my torch to go connect the generator and get some light (and much needed heat) back to the house. All day I spent cleaning up the mess, filling a contractor bag half full of broken glass, broken dinnerware and broken and scattered pantry items.


Maybe it’s PTSD, but that was November 2018 and I’ve had that trusty little touch in my pocket ever since, using it daily for everything a flashlight is useful for. Until last week, when it disappeared. I didn’t want to be a day without it, so I ordered another one, and the day it arrived I found my original one stuck between cushions in the couch.


So, now I have two, plus the 3 other Stereamlight products I’ve ordered over the years (ProTac HPL USB X 2, ProTac HL USB Headlamp) given my tendency to be brand loyal.


So to answer the question in the OP, I now have a brand new StreamLight ProTac 1L-1AA backup to my found on the trail, earthquake survivor torch.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

What a story, AKBearbit! Heck of a way to start your participation on the forum.

Glad everything turned out okay, and...
:welcome:


----------



## RamBull

Great story man and thank you for sharing. As for your questions, I purchased a six of flashlights the last few two days.

I purchased Bob_McBob modes Zebralight SC64c LE Nichia 219B R9080 sw35 and sw45. I’ve been looking for the best combination of high CRI LED, body and builder. I couldn’t choose which one so I went both.

With my other four I went Sky Lumen Vinh mod. Three favoring CRI: FW3Gvn Green GITD 219B Nichia in sw30 and sw35; and the K9.3vn 219b Nichia sw30 with secondary SST-20 Deep Red LED. The last one I went with one of dreams the Lumintop BLF GT94vn with Vinh Driver 4x SBT90.2. Probably the biggest flashlight I will get unless I go for the Mateminco MT90vn+ but maybe next year or generation. 

I went with these because a majority of my flashlights are throwers. I went with quality lights because I want to give them to my son one day. We play a lot with flashlights at night and being a nurse on an Oncology floor I’ve grown to realize life is really short and happy memories are invaluable.


----------



## aznsx

RamBull said:


> I’ve grown to realize life is really short and happy memories are invaluable.



Big 10-4 on that part. I don't even know what any of that other stuff is, but the last part is all that matters!

Edit: And BTW, yeah, that was a great story AK!


----------



## flatline

I recently purchased the Energizer Hardcase 1xAA angle head task light. It's a simple single-mode light that's plenty bright and floody for close work even when your eyes are already accustomed to day time light levels. The clip is too strong to use with one hand, but will certainly hold the light securely once attached. The clip can be rotated around the light body and has magnets in it, so with 2 degrees of freedom (plus the 90 degree angled head), you can aim light in any direction from where you've stuck the light. As an easy to use, relatively indestructible yet inexpensive work light, I definitely recommend it.

In the same order, I also purchased an Energizer 1xAA Vision flashlight. It has high and low modes (130L and 25L respectively) but you have to power cycle the light to change modes, so I mostly just use it on high. For $12, Energizer has a real winner with this one. It feels good in your hand, the 2-way clip works but can be removed if you don't want it (I removed it...), and it's anti-roll even with the clip removed. The only thing they missed is that it won't tail-stand (or at least mine won't...it's close, but not close enough).

Anyways, 2 lights from Energizer that are both around $12 and are easy to use and work well.


----------



## jon_slider

I ordered some Thrunite Ti3 AAA lights yesterday
because I like to mod them to share with muggles






and today I ordered a Cu FWAA w SST-20 4000k and Sapphire lens 
because it is small... smaller than my Cu Tool 
Im a fan of Copper, and curious to own my first Anduril light





oh, and, I just won the bid on this Ti Tool AAA w Nichia 219b 4000k.. 
because the LED and MLH UI are personal favorites:


----------



## Splitrail

AKBearbit said:


> Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA … why?
> 
> It’s a long story.
> 
> Maybe it’s PTSD, but that was November 2018 and I’ve had that trusty little touch in my pocket ever since, using it daily for everything a flashlight is useful for. Until last week, when it disappeared. I didn’t want to be a day without it, so I ordered another one, and the day it arrived I found my original one stuck between cushions in the couch.
> 
> So, now I have two, plus the 3 other Stereamlight products I’ve ordered over the years (ProTac HPL USB X 2, ProTac HL USB Headlamp) given my tendency to be brand loyal.
> 
> So to answer the question in the OP, I now have a brand new StreamLight ProTac 1L-1AA backup to my found on the trail, earthquake survivor torch.


Great story, thanks.
You can NEVER have enough flashlights!
Welcome from Prescott!


----------



## Vemice

A buncha Peak Eiger 10180 Mules (mostly) in brass and SS just cause they're cute


----------



## aznsx

flatline said:


> Anyways, 2 lights from Energizer that are both around $12 and are easy to use and work well.



Sounds like a lot of value/$. Very good!


----------



## jon_slider

this just in:
Original AAA Lumintop TiTool, because I Like the MLH mode sequence.
LED changed to 219B 3500k 9080:






and a handful of AAA Thrunite Ti3 V2
because I like them as hosts for LED and reflector to TiR swaps


----------



## jmclfrsh

Surefire Stiletto Pro. 1000 lumens in a slim body.

Why? To make it easier to carry a good flashlight more times of the day or night. 

I can carry it in a cargo pocket of my Duluth pants or in the chest pocket of my Carhartt or Duluth bibs without a huge bulge sticking out or making them tighter like a cylindrical flashlight does.

It makes it handy to keep from stepping in dog or raccoon poop as I walk between buildings here on the farm at night, which is a great thing, believe me!


----------



## Fireclaw18

Lumintop FWAA Ti. Should be a nice little floody pocket rocket when it arrives.


----------



## vicv

Ordered a tan convoy s2+ with 5k sst-20 at ~1.4A and smooth reflector. Also bought for it an 18350 tube and a 5 pack of various optics to try. Just to try one.
Also bought a mag xl50lx 3c as a work light on the company card. May keep that for myself though and use a personal light as a truck light. Depending on how much I like it. I have a soft spot for 2-3 c cell sized lights


----------



## UFO

Streamlight 1L-1AA.

I was looking for a single cell CR-123A light that was as close to 5" OAL as I could get. The Streamlight is 4.2" OAL so I figured that was close enough. I'm glad I bought it.

It's well made, is 350L on High (according to Streamlight) which is plenty bright for my needs. I also like the color (Coyote) and the fact that it can also run on a single AA battery, albeit with about 150L.

I'll probably buy a few more.


----------



## :)>

Surefire Minimus and Maximus… had to get them. I have had and used the 100 Lumen Saint Minimus version and loved it. The new one really called to me so I answered the call. The Maximus was an impulse buy and I added it when I bought the Minimus.


----------



## 3_gun

A Sofirn D25S headlight w/battery & claimed output of 1200L for under $17. Why the heck not


----------



## RamBull

I recently picked up Hank’s D18 with Nichia 219b sw35D200R9080 and D4v2 mule with mixed E21A 2000/5000k.

I really enjoy the sw35 emitter and wanted a nice warm flood so I went the D18. I originally wanted the rosy sw45k mule, but Hank could only do 8 emitters, so I opted for an alternative rosy mix.

I’m really want to get another sw45k emitter, but not torn on which will be the best host: DT8, D4Sv2 or get another D18.


----------



## ckeilah

Just another beer can flashlight: Imalent MS06W to give a little more light than the Nightcore TM06S I’ve been using for years. I’m not happy that the batteries won’t fit in my 16550 charger, so I’m forced to charge with the USB C plug, but it’s a decent enough light. If they were just put a focusing ring on the front to allow me to put ALL of that light into a single narrow beam, it would be perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olumin

A Surefire 6PX tactical because one was offered on eBay and I put in a cheeky bid. To my surprise ended up winning the auction. Now I have it and am probably gonna leave it in the car.


----------



## richbuff

ckeilah said:


> Just another beer can flashlight: Imalent MS06W to give a little more light than the Nightcore TM06S I’ve been using for years. I’m not happy that the batteries won’t fit in my 16550 charger, so I’m forced to charge with the USB C plug, but it’s a decent enough light. If they were just put a focusing ring on the front to allow me to put ALL of that light into a single narrow beam, it would be perfect!



20,000 lumens from a single, small, high throw emitter is not yet possible, but there are power throwers that use multiple small die emitters to get power and throw both at the same time. I like large size power throwers. They have a lot more performance than medium size power throwers. 

My large size power thrower collection: Two X65 (5 x XHP35), R90TS (18 x XHP35), two GT94 (4 x SBT90.2), Emisar D18 (18 x W2), two HK90 (3 x SBT90.2). 

My lights.


----------



## Olumin

I was very surprised to see that my 6PX tac. had a momentary only (twist for constant on) tailcap installed, since the Surefire website states "click tailcap". I dont know how old the light is exactly, but the batteries inside expire 2025, so at the latest 2015? But perhaps older. Did the 6PX ever come with a twisty tailcap?

EDIT: I have just found an old forum post talking about the switch to a forward clicky tailcap from the (back then) current tactical twist tailcap in the G2X, Fury, 6PX and so on. That post was made September of 2015. Batteries in mine expire June 2025. So manufacturing of the light was June 2015 or earlier, so that lines up. That seems to confirm it. Interesting. 

https://www.m4carbine.net/archive/index.php/t-173639.html


----------



## DIY Lumens

Wurkkos FC11, 2700k version. I had been wanting an 18650 light with high CRI and warm tint, and saw it recommended on r/flashlight.
I like it. I don't like the tint as much as my 2700k Sofirn C01, but it's much nicer than any other 18650 light I have.


----------



## sandalian

I purchased Skilhunt H04 recently just because I had H03 before and want to have the same form factor.


----------



## GadgetGeek

I just ordered a Fenix TK16. Seems like a nice torch. We'll see in a few days when it gets here.


----------



## eff

The last light I got was a Maglite Pro.
It was just for the sake of having a Maglite with a decent amount of output


----------



## Olumin

A Zebralight SC5c MkII Hicri. Never tried Zebralight, found out NKON carried them, so I thought why not try it. AA lights are always useful.


----------



## Hnht1030

_Just bought it last week and I can run with different batteries when I want. _


----------



## weez82

I bought a convoy s11 from a member here a few months back. Love it so I thought I would try out an S2+. Should be here in about 6-8 weeks. Looking forward to testing it out and seeing if the budget S2+ lives up to the hype

Edit: it's the S2+ sst40 5000k


----------



## stephenk

Convoy S2+ with Nichia 219B 4500k, because it's the Nichia 219B 4500k!


----------



## UnderPar

Got the Sofirn C8G last month. Its my first light on a 21700 battery. Currently my battery chargers doesnt accept 21700. So I got it since a charger comes with it in the box


----------



## bykfixer

Alpha 415 hi/lo, because it was on the clearance rack.


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> Alpha 415 hi/lo, because it was on the clearance rack.


I guess the twelveteenth time was the charm. The clearance thing probably amped up those voices a few dB. I'd give you a bad time, but you made it 'til Tues. and I only made it 'til Sun. nite. I'd post what I ordered, but it was actually not one but TWO new lights, and I'm still pretty filthy with myself about it.


----------



## bykfixer

Can I like post 4954 eleven-teen times please?


----------



## Ishango

Olumin said:


> A Zebralight SC5c MkII Hicri. Never tried Zebralight, found out NKON carried them, so I thought why not try it. AA lights are always useful.


Great choice and great shop too. Recently got my Zebralight SC53C there.


----------



## weez82

The light came early. Heck yeah! So far my initial impressions are it's pretty good. The build quality seems excellent so far the beam looks good. I also got a diffuser tip with it and so far that seems to be doing good. It's a little large for my liking for EDC. But I think it'll work good for tasks around the house and for camping. I'll be playing around with it and testing out over the next few weeks and put it through some torture tests to make sure it's reliable. I will probably wind up getting all the different colors lol


----------



## GadgetGeek

Olight i5UV EOS came in the mail today.

It's my first UV light. Should be fun to play with.


----------



## jon_slider

Picked up a couple more Novatacs
because I think they are fun and easy to use
pics here


----------



## sween1911

Bought myself a Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA light to take on a work trip. Worked perfectly, kept a CR123 in it. Was nice to have decent kit with me with AA cell flexibility. I decided to take a newer budget-friendly light that was still capable and I wouldn't be distraught if I lost it on a business trip rather than my EDC Surefire L1 that stayed at home.


----------



## GadgetGeek

sween1911 said:


> Bought myself a Streamlight Protac 1L-1AA light to take on a work trip. Worked perfectly, kept a CR123 in it. Was nice to have decent kit with me with AA cell flexibility. I decided to take a newer budget-friendly light that was still capable and I wouldn't be distraught if I lost it on a business trip rather than my EDC Surefire L1 that stayed at home.


I have this light too. I like it.


----------



## richbuff

Acebeam X50. Because it has a very small amount of lumens for a very long time, or a medium amount of lumens for a medium amount of time, or a very large amount of lumens for a very short time, or a very, very large amount of lumens for a very, very short time. These are things that are important to me.

Because I like the configuration and form factor. Because its beam profile matches one of my personality profiles. Because I have not bought a flashlight in five months. And lastly, because it is also offered in 5,000K neutral white. Even though I am ok/fine with cool white. And because this light is the logical upgrade from the much loved and much used X45.


----------



## 3_gun

Acebeam E70-AL. Because I wanted it


----------



## bykfixer

Not a flashlight but can be used as such. 
$15 at Home Depot






I chose the blended beam over the stove. Makes a nice light light too.


----------



## Olumin

a Fenix HL60R as a gift for someone.


----------



## 3_gun

Sofirn SP32Av2 because it was on sale w/o battery for $18 and I've had good luck with Sofirn lights so far


----------



## cp2315

Sofirn IF22A for $40 shipped with a 21700. Another TIR thrower with SFT40 LED and the 40mm TIR lens. 2000 lumens and about 100kcd.


----------



## pumps

Olight i3E EOS. Single AAA and 90 lumens. I'm not carrying anything on my belt unless I've something specific task I KNOW I'm going to do . When we are on routine calls (I'm a firefighter) sometimes I'm not wearing my bunker pants or coat that have lights either clipped on or in a pocket. I like having a light in my pocket and I also EDC it off duty.
Why is I was surfing here and saw a post about it, then did a bit more research on it. Thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Beamhead

Thrunite Catapult Mini, curiosity.


----------



## 3_gun

Fenix E35 v3 because of 20% off & I sold some computer stuff on eBay. Play $$ is Play $$ ; Bill $$ is Bill $$ and the two should never co-mingle. Bought more than a couple this week


----------



## chainsolid

Surefire E1D , Best EDC


----------



## syga

I took a chance and bought a Convoy S21B from ali express: Ali Express for just under $30. Comes with a 21700 battery. For options, I picked the orange peel reflector and the 12 mode groups. If I lose or break the Convoy, I'm ok with that. But If I lose or break my Fenix PD35, I'm not ok with that. 

I'm actually surprised with the Convoy. Build quality seems to be excellent.

The orange peel reflector gives a softer, wider light with no harsh hotspot like the Fenix has. 

The Convoy is about 1/2 inch shorter that the PD35. 

I chose a mode that has 0.1%, 1%, 10%, 50% brightness with deactivated the memory. So everytime you turn it on, it starts from the lowest brightness. 

For the price, you can buy 2 of these Convoys with batteries for the same price of 1 Fenix PD35 without the battery. 

The Convoy doesn't come with a pocket clip so it can roll off your desk.

The packaging was terrible, paper envelope was all crumpled but no marks on the light.

Otherwise, I'm satisfied with this $30 Convoy.


----------



## Tribull

I just bought a Surefire G3/Malkoff M61W over in the market place. Why because G3's are hard to come by and of course because I'm a loyal Malkoff fan.


----------



## Hemicrusher

Malkoff MDC, just because.


----------



## jon_slider

syga said:


> The Convoy doesn't come with a pocket clip so it can roll off your desk.


Congrats on your new light.

fwiw, There is a pocket clip for Convoy


----------



## Lawman VII XIV

An Olight Warrior X Pro. I have a couple of other Os and other LEDs but none with much of a throw. The function is ok, but not crazy about the shape. The flared head reminds me of the ol' Eveready Captain flashlights. My search for a tactical light with a LOT of throw continues.

In other flashlight news, I'm on the fence about getting a Seeker 3 Pro. I have more 'lights than I need.


----------



## bykfixer

Want a tactical with lots of throw from a small flashlight? Give the SureFire EDCL-2T a look-see.
Two stage tailcap allows one to utilize a very bright looking 5 lumen low for most uses with a firm press to light up a city block sized warehouse.

Folks swore the low was 25 lumens when they first arrived but SureFire said "nope, it's only 5".

My latest is a Streamlight Stylus 360. Why? 'Cause my buddy knucklegary showed me that one. A 2aaa inspection light with the ability to easily become a lantern.


----------



## 3_gun

Sofirn SP36 BLF with diffuser mostly for use as a lantern. Run time at 125L well north of 30hrs. Started with a full charge & was still at 3.2v (as reported by the light) when I hit 30hrs. 125L is enough for a small bedroom, used in a tent at a lower level I'd expect even more run time.


----------



## Fireclaw18

Sofirn SC21.

It's a small 16340 light that comes with a high-CRI emitter and true USB-C charging. UI is decent.

I already emitter-swapped mine to SST-20 4000K 95 CRI FD2 bin. Gives more throw, a smaller hotspot, warmer tint and higher CRI than stock.


----------



## fnsooner

SC64c. I lost my SC64c.


----------



## caelyx

Malkoff M61WLL in a VME head and an unshrouded 1CR123 body. The high CRI 3000k light is really pleasant, particularly around the house at night, and the size and clip make it very pocketable. A really neat package overall.


----------



## RamBull

-Nichia 219b sw45k in Emisar D18 because it is one of my favorite emitters
-Nichia 219b sw27 (channel 2) and sw45k (channel 1) in the Noctigon K9.3 because I’m very curious about this emitter and want tint ramping with Toy Keepers new firmware.
-Nichia 219b sw45k in Jetbeam RRT01 modified by Sky Lumen to include four emitters versus one and glow gasket. I wanted a rotary with my favorite emitter. 
-SBT90 in Mateminco MT90vn Spec C because 4million candela is king. I’ve been working a lot and this is a good way to treat myself. Get one of my dream flashlights.


----------



## weez82

Sofirn IF25A 4000K

Got this one because it was on sale for $36 and I wanted to try the Anduril UI and I wanted a High CRI light. Both the UI and the High CRI are amazing. I've had a High CRI light in the past and didn't like it. I don't remember what it was (I think it was a 47's mini AA) but after using the Sofirn I don't think I'll be buying lights that don't have High CRI. It's so good. Now this IF25A isn't perfect but for the price it's damn good and it's a good light to test the Anduril UI and High CRI


----------



## Lawman VII XIV

Seeker 3 Pro Bundle because I'm weak, and not up on all the Ins and Outs of CRI, throw, spill, 3000K vs 5700K (I know warmer from cooler - that's it) etc. It's a nice looking light as well. But maybe it's time to leave the Olight garden.


----------



## CelticCross74

All the intellibeam Surefire lights. Fury's. The intellibeam feature is one of the best flashlight developments in decades.


----------



## :)>

A white Warrior Mini 2 because they were $66 on the Olight sale and a Milwaukee REDLITHIUM USB 1100L Twist Focus Flashlight because Home Depot was giving away a spare battery and recharger with it.

I am very satisfied with Milwaukee lights. They are tough, have wonderful, artifact free beams, are long runnning and easy to recharge. I’m surprised more people on the forum don’t sing their praises🙈


----------



## Badbeams3

:)> said:


> A white Warrior Mini 2 because they were $66 on the Olight sale and a Milwaukee REDLITHIUM USB 1100L Twist Focus Flashlight because Home Depot was giving away a spare battery and recharger with it.
> 
> I am very satisfied with Milwaukee lights. They are tough, have wonderful, artifact free beams, are long runnning and easy to recharge. I’m surprised more people on the forum don’t sing their praises🙈


White Warrior Mini 2 here too. Christmas is coming and...well, that's my excuse. I got it yesterday and like it. The white really stands out. Beam wise...not quite my cup of tea these days. I'm more into floodier lights lately.


----------



## RamBull

I purchased some Luminous SBT90.2 housed in MT90vn Plus Spec 3. She’s suppose to be the ultimate thrower. 2 miles here we go!

I also got some Nichia 219b sw45k housed in Emisar D18; Jetbeam RRT01 quad with glow gasket; and lastly in Noctigon K9.3 channel 1 while channel 2 is the sw27 variant. It’s my favorite emitter…why not.


----------



## 3_gun

Sofirn SC21 cause I got it new w/battery for under $20 shipped. I was lacking a single cell compact light that cracks the 500L level. If I don't like it I'm sure I'll find a buyer


----------



## JimIslander

Snagged a few high CRI Zebralights:
H600c Mk IV
H600d Mk IV
2 x H604d
2 x H600Fc Mk IV


----------



## parang

A few months back, the brass Pineapple Mini 219B at 4500K.


----------



## chip100t

Two lumentop fwaa lights that arrived today. And I have a fenix hm70r on order from Amazon. I really like the lumentops, as well as having great function they are very aesthetically pleasing in form too, especially in copper.

The Fenix I got for a great price but they can’t give me a firm date for shipping, but I can wait.


----------



## Azlightguy917

Fenix LR50R it was my birthday and I wanted something big and something that would reach out although for the price I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## elzilcho

Streamlight Protac 2L-X. I finally gave up on my fancy and expensive US-made light that just doesn't seem to want to work, so into the trash it goes (where it should have gone a year ago, if we're being honest) and I'm hoping this new Streamlight can be the workhorse I need. Even if it craps out in 6 months, it will be essentially the same experience I've had so far but it will have cost me a lot less money.  The 2L-X has a ton of good reviews, I'm really interested to try it out and see how it does.


----------



## aznsx

elzilcho said:


> Streamlight Protac 2L-X. I finally gave up on my fancy and expensive US-made light that just doesn't seem to want to work, so into the trash it goes (where it should have gone a year ago, if we're being honest) and I'm hoping this new Streamlight can be the workhorse I need. Even if it craps out in 6 months, it will be essentially the same experience I've had so far but it will have cost me a lot less money.  The 2L-X has a ton of good reviews, I'm really interested to try it out and see how it does.


I like mine. I'd buy it again if I lost it. It's had a relatively easy life so far, but being a SL w/ FL1 2-meter impact rating, I expect it to survive a few of life's knocks. My others (Strion, etc.) have. You probably made a good choice.


----------



## :)>

I 


Badbeams3 said:


> White Warrior Mini 2 here too. Christmas is coming and...well, that's my excuse. I got it yesterday and like it. The white really stands out. Beam wise...not quite my cup of tea these days. I'm more into floodier lights lately.


i love the white!


----------



## :)>

I just sent in an order for an HDS Executive, 18650… I couldn’t resist any longer.


----------



## richbuff

I just got the Mateminco MT70Mini. I got it, because I want to see what the SFT55.2 emitter does in a single emitter reflector of medium size diameter. It should be somewhere in between the XHP70.2 and the SBT90.2 in the power to throw ratio. Now all I have to do is wait seven more hours for the dawn of the new flashlight day.


----------



## Coolwhite

Malkoff MDC HA cr123
Because I made the mistake of reading a bunch of Makoff threads and couldn't resist, it is a great light, got the cool white, Would have preferred neutral but alas there was no stock of them when I ordered, still very happy with it.

I also ordered a SF EDCL1-T which arrives this week according to Amazon, why did I order this ?
Because I'm a flashaholic of course.


----------



## Coolwhite

:)> said:


> I just sent in an order for an HDS Executive, 18650… I couldn’t resist any longer.


Was considering an HDS exec, but lead time is 10 weeks, which is pretty hectic.
A nice light for sure, I'm just too impatient I think, that's why I ended up ordering the Surefire. (Large price differential also, sigh...)
I'm holding off for now, enjoy the HDS.


----------



## dotCPF

Malkoff MD2 w/ M61W L

I bought it for durability testing. I'm going to drown, smash, throw, and whack this thing around as much as I can until failure.


----------



## nollij

Maratac Tri-Flood 14500. Because I wanted a SMALL flood to in-pocket carry to suppliment my 4Sevens Quark MK3 IQK16L that I always hip carry. Other than lack of tail magnet which my Quark Mini had, the Tri-Flood is the perfect backup pocket light for me. Of course, I still carry the Prometheus Beta Magnetic as a secondary backup too.


----------



## parang

IDK if it counts, but I bought a Victorinox Traveller *Lite* and I think that the built-in LED is barely, but just enough for EDC.


----------



## Stefano

I received a Fenix HL60R today. 
On Amazon it was available with a gray band or with a blue band, with a large price difference between the two. 
I bought the one with the gray band which was cheaper, according to Fenix to whom I sent the photos it has an XM-L2 T6 led - while with the blue band it has an XM-L2 U2.
I received the one with the blue band and checking the serial number it mounts a XM-L2 U2. 
I don't understand if it was an error in shipping or if it is a problem with Amazon having old photos. 
Decent tint it is white around 5000 K. 
I liked this headlamp, it is more compact than I thought looking at the photos. 
Why did I buy it? 
A captivating aesthetic that has always attracted me, also a lot of positive feedback from speleo.
I ordered an old HL55 a few days ago but it hasn't been shipped yet for the Chinese holiday.


----------



## Owen

Drifting a bit off-topic, perhaps, but this thread hasn't moved since I was on here about a week ago, so...
My "newest" light is actually my latest Malkoff body(MDC 123) and newest li-ion batteries, both 2021 purchases, paired with some of my oldest Malkoff parts-an original VME bezel from 2009 and a M61N from 2012. 
No bells or whistles, but "regulated" output that's probably similar to a current M61NLL due to running in DD on one of Keeppower's constant output 3V R123s. 
Much as I sometimes appreciate the multiple modes of the MDC head, and of my Zebralights, I thought I'd go back to a single mode light for a bit "just to see", and have to admit I have no complaints. I'm well accustomed to using a light with only one brightness level for a wide variety of tasks, as that's what I do at work, where the vast majority of my flashlight use occurs.
Well, I've been using it at work, too, for everything that doesn't require a lot of reach, as well as my EDC.
Kinda reminiscent of switching from gears to single speed when mountain biking, it's in the "wrong" gear most of the time, but some part of your brain relaxes from not having to shift, no matter how automatic that had seemed, and it's just...nice.
What's really weird is that I carried the same M61N running on an 18650 in a MD2 as my work light for >8yrs, and have thousands of hours of use on it, yet am still going around playing with it, and randomly shining it on stuff like I've developed New Toy Syndrome over this dimmer version of the exact same thing


----------



## Raptor1956

MS03. Because it's bright, fun and why not.


----------



## chip100t

up until 7 years ago I used to do a lot of cycling. Both commuting on road and mountain biking off. Since stopping due to becoming a full time carer then health problems of my own I have gained a lot of weight and completely lost my fitness. And need to lose some weight before I even think about getting back in the saddle. I recently sorted through my bike lights and the batteries had deteriorated, I put new batteries in some but most had either built in or replaceable proprietary batteries that were obsolete.

So as an incentive to lose some weight and get back out on two wheels I have just bought new lights. A fenix bc30 v2 for my commuter, an exposure joystick mk15 for my helmet and a moon canopus for mountainbiking.

I have already dusted off and serviced one of my old bikes ready to go.


----------



## richbuff

Raptor1956 said:


> MS03. Because it's bright, fun and why not.


I got two of them, and the MS06, too. I like lights that have exciting, daring, semi-unique configurations.


----------



## jon_slider

Jetbeam TCR-1 Titanium Rotary, with 219b 3000k 9080 High CRI LED , and Sapphire lens. Output 0.003 to 380 lumens w 18350 LiIon.

because High CRI, Titanium, Stepless Rotary, with Screwed on pocket clip, is my Grail EDC


----------



## CHNeal

Malkoff MD3/M91T- because its dark outside at 4am.


----------



## Hightower

Surefire A2 with green secondary LEDs.
I'm a collector and can't withstand an opportunity


----------



## Timothybil

Four Nitecore Tubes cause Illumn had them on sale for $4.99. Couldn't resist, and they brought back memories of when they first came out.


----------



## bykfixer

Nothing lately but an Elzetta G-Line 123 is on my radar because I only have 1 now. 

Good luck trying to get the malkoff to fail dot.


----------



## Siriuslite

*A Fenix PD40R V2.0 off an internet auction site from an estate sale. Got it brand new for like $40. Wasn't sure if I'd like the rotary switch but its grown on me*


----------



## CelticCross74

Thrunite TH30. It is a headlight. Near 4000 lumens on max. Makes nighttime biking much easier and brighter


----------



## parnass

I bought a Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA. I removed the pocket clip and added O-rings to improve grip.


----------



## VZScorpion

Surefire A2 Aviator for my Surefire collection.


----------



## CHNeal

I think I just completed my Malkoff wish list with the purchase of a Wildcat last night. It will replace the old yellow G2 that my wife and daughter use to take the dogs out at night. Between the two they can run thru a dozen Cr123 a month in that damn Surefire.


----------



## 3oni

A Malkoff MD2 with a high-CRI drop-in and hi/lo switch, because after doing a ton of research on simpler lights -- especially bombproof ones that default to just a single mode -- this looked like the perfect blend of features that I was after. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Ishango

I ordered the new 2021 Foursevens Mini MkIII in mignight blue. Love the colour and interested in the Nichia 319A. It's still one of my favourite light formats when travelling light. It doesn't take up much space, but has enough power when needed. I still use each of my 4Sevens / Foursevens Mini's frequently.


----------



## Siriuslite

A Fenix E03R - I wanted something flat I could adhere to my dog's leash


----------



## CHNeal

Liked the first one so much I bought another MD3/M91T for a dedicated work light. Went with the MD3 for its extended grip over the MD2 and its ability to run primary’s since they are provided by my employer.


----------



## 3oni

Getting into simpler lights prompted me to finally get off my butt and replace my dedicated truck light, which runs on 1x18650 because that's the battery "ecosystem" with which I'm most comfortable. (I just top it up a couple times a year, along with the rest of my 18650 lights.)

But really, for that use case, lithium primaries are probably best -- and momentary, a dead simple interface, and a shockingly low price on Amazon made the Streamlight ProTac 2L-X a logical choice for glove box duty.


----------



## SCEMan

I like bare aluminum lights and wanted one to match my black EDC18.


----------



## CHNeal

SCEMan said:


> I like bare aluminum lights and wanted one to match my black EDC18.
> View attachment 18898


My daughter carrys a stripped bare HDS and loves it!


----------



## CelticCross74

M*g C cell ML with the grenade grip and nice anodizing. Am more into run times now than racing the lumens race. Have sweet custom glass lens with AR coating on it waiting for the lights arrival.


----------



## jon_slider

Sunwayman V10R, because I love the Rotary UI. Swapped the LED to 3000K 219B, because I love High CRI, and Im in my Warm Phase.


----------



## bykfixer

CelticCross74 said:


> M*g C cell ML with the grenade grip and nice anodizing. Am more into run times now than racing the lumens race. Have sweet custom glass lens with AR coating on it waiting for the lights arrival.


I bought Mrs Fixer a 2C last Christmas. Put the new type of borofloat from flashlight lens on it. If that's the one you bought you will probably be pleased. 

My latest was another warm aaa minimag. I wanted a hat but S&H was more than the hat so I tossed in warm minimag #3 into the cart. Then as luck would have it the battery played out on my ML150 so……into the cart with one of those too. I'm not certain it's the battery so I figure if it isn't that I'll have a spare and Maglite will fix what is actually malfunctioning.


----------



## CHNeal

Does a body count? Just ordered a 21700 body for a M61HOT head.


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix PD36 Tac

First Fenix light with a decent UI in a long time. It has two light modes like the old Fenix lights used to.
Not perfect as it's still missing a mode always starting with the lowest brightness level as well as a real Low brightness level but everything else looks really good.


----------



## krypton king

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol


MagLite ML300L (2 D cell). Feels great holding it yet still big enough to hit someone (slimmer, lighter and shorter than the old 2D). Plenty bright at 524 lumens.


----------



## CelticCross74

I am actually trying to slowly build up a NEW collection. I went on vacation for 2 months about 2 years ago and came home to find my back door smashed open and A LOT OF THINGS GONE. They did not get ALL my lights but they got away with enough of everything else. Now that I am a bit older I appreciate solid run times and reliability. Not going to buy up the biggest lumen lights unless they have very impressive run time capability. Hence M*g. I wish M*g would also offer their newer 1000 lumen ML300L 4 D cell as well as their 6 D cell ML300L with the outstanding ML LX package.


----------



## chip100t

Just ordered a cheap energizer single cell cr1234a torch to drain any remaining energy from batteries that have served their purpose in my new surefire defender.

Will use it when chasing my dog around the back garden trying to get him to come in before bed.


----------



## cbxer55

Talk about collecting dust. Bought a Fenix PD 36 TAC last week. In the package was a flyer for the Acebeam E70. So the light I bought with a 3000 lumen Turbo mode is being replaced tomorrow with a light that the review says hits 5300 lumen. In one week the Fenix is relegated to the dust bin. AH, I'll put it out in my garage in place of the old Olight M30 that was relegated to that duty some years ago as well.


----------



## hsa

Do you own a Honda CBX?


----------



## 3oni

I picked up an Elzetta Alpha gen.2 (A113) to complement my 2-cell Malkoff MD2. I love the interface on these guys, with the hi/lo ring in the MD2's head and the hi/lo tailcap on the Alpha.


----------



## lumenati

A Foursevens Mini Turbo Mk II. Which just arrived today from South Korea. I am a Foursevens kind of guy and I really miss their style, their quality and their cutting edge flashlight technology. Even four years after closing up shop, David Chow's flashlights are still competitive, even in today's market.


----------



## cbxer55

hsa said:


> Do you own a Honda CBX?


I've owned two of them in the past. A silver 1979 model from 1984 to 1988. And a silver 1981 model from 1991 to 2006. Currently own a silver 2006 Suzuki M109R (in the rest of the world it's M1800R) and a black 2008 Suzuki B-King.


----------



## hsa

I'm too old to ride one now but if I had it I would just go start and listen to it. Amazing bike. I just watch the videos of it on you tube, they are made so people can just listen to the sound they made.


----------



## Monocrom

Last one was an hour ago. 
Decided to try something new.... Cosplaying as a specific character from Resident Evil 2 Remake (specifically The Ghost Survivors DLC) on my YouTube ASMR channel. A fun treat for my subscribers. Finding his outfit was easy. Most of the game's weapons have real-world counterparts that are spot-on. And fake plastic or rubber props. are available. Though since this will be on YouTube, the only _real_ one I can showcase is the Ontario M9 bayonet (combat knife in the game). But the real ones have a much more pragmatic and less aggressive spine. All of the Ghost Survivors encounter it at some point during their run. 

The flashlight was the biggest problem. It's really not the same one used by Leon or Claire during the game's canon play-through. The head is just a bit smaller in diameter, and the length of the barrel just a bit shorter in the hands of the Ghost Survivors. Getting a good look at it is the main problem. But I stumbled onto a video on YT showcasing a run-through of every character in the DLC. It was Katherine Warren's use of her revolver with the flashlight in the darkened R.P.D. parking garage that gave the clearest look. The recoil caused the revolver and flashlight to flip just enough to reveal the truth....

Maglite ML50L 3C LED version in Black. Honestly, pausing the footage at the right moment, I could clearly see Maglite's traditional white lettering (bit blurry) around the bezel. Along with the shape of the head, and the length of the barrel in relation to her hand holding the flashlight. Plus, the characters do seem to flip the light into their hands and activate it one-handed with an unseen side switch. (Although yes, it does look as though the light has a very wide, smooth, black rubber, mostly recessed tailcap switch; which none of them ever press). 

So that is as absolutely close as you'll get to the real-world equivalent of the flashlight they all use. And yeah, they all seem to magically pull it out of thin air. Still, if you're going to cosplay; do it right. If exact props don't actually exist, find the ones as close to 100% accurate as possible. (Even bought a Maglite black nylon double open-ended belt pouch specifically made for the ML50L line of lights.)


----------



## Olumin

Armytek Predator pro v3 in warm. I got it at a good price at discount & so far its a very nice light. Potted driver, double o-ringed, square threads, deep throwy reflector and thermally regulated. Bezel is steel too which is a detail often overlooked by other makers. Main reason however was the "programmable" head twist interface. Tint is pleasantly neutral too, with only a hint of yellow close up.


----------



## stephenk

Convoy M3-C XHP70.2 5000k - purchased due to it's ability to sustained 1,500 lumens.


----------



## Monocrom

*Fenix E03R*

Love the excellent Nitecore Tube V2.0 but wanted to try out a slightly bigger keychain light, with a double barrel design. Unfortunately I found too many design aspects of Nitecore's TIP SE, TIP2, and TINI2 that just turned me off. (Different issues on each light.)


----------



## Bogie

Inova X5 in Blue,Green & Red to complete my set


----------



## Lithium Juice

Technically it's a headlamp, but my latest led light is the Biolite 330. I wanted a lighter headlamp with blink/flash, and this was really my only option. I think it's funny that for the longest time manufacturers kept putting blinky modes in for no good reason, and now it's very hard to find good lights for being seen.


----------



## Monocrom

Well, not entirely sure why though; but literally just ordered a *Maglite Mag-Tac CR123 LED Flashlight w/ Crowned Bezel. *


----------



## aznsx

Monocrom said:


> Well, not entirely sure why though; but literally just ordered a *Maglite Mag-Tac CR123 LED Flashlight w/ Crowned Bezel. *



That's a good enough reason in my book. I'll be interested in your thoughts / impressions after you get it in hand and test drive it. I've considered the LFP rechargeable version but haven't made the move (yet), but the 123 primary version is likely similar enough that many of your impressions may apply. For that matter, the 123 version would probably be happy with an LFP123, so there's that. It's probably shorter, although I didn't find the dimensions to check that.


----------



## vadimax

Peak Logan 16350 -- was curious what the heck is this Quantum Tunneling Composite technology. And it is looking nice, of course. The CRI version features a perfect flood beam.

But there is a drawback as well: this QTC insert does compress and expand, but it turned out that it retains some deformation -- if you unscrew a head just till a light goes off several minutes later you may discover your light on again with the lowest setting -- the QTC insert has expanded and made contact again.

So I have to unscrew a head and shake the light to be sure a battery has a sufficient gap inside.


----------



## desert.snake

5mm 1900K high CRI






I want to try them in the Petzl Tikka, and compare with 5mm 3300K, or can be combined - 2 pcs 1900K and 2 pcs 3300K


----------



## SixCats!

parnass said:


> I bought a Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA. I removed the pocket clip and added O-rings to improve grip.
> 
> View attachment 18625


Great light! Not only will this light take CR123's, AA's, re-chargeable AA's, this light will work using AAA batteries and no doubt re-chargeable AAA's. ! However, I'm not sure about using 14500's.


----------



## aznsx

SixCats! said:


> Great light! Not only will this light take CR123's, AA's, re-chargeable AA's, this light will work using AAA batteries and no doubt re-chargeable AAA's. ! However, I'm not sure about using 14500's.



This light has withstood the test of time and remains a good / popular choice for / with many today, despite having been around over 5 years. What I find just as amazing is that with all the no-name, Johnny come lately, jackleg, flash in the pan, fly-by-night (did I miss any?, flashlight manufacturers around today, I'm not aware of any of those who have seized on that and done a real form / functional knockoff / copycat of this design. I know of only one other light that _essentially_ checks all the same boxes as this one (excepting AAA [which is not an _advertised_ feature of the 1L-1AA], but adding 16340), and it's not from any of the above referenced companies, and costs twice as much. I can't understand why none (apparently) have considered that they need a light to compete with the 1L-1AA, because clearly that space in the market still exists. I admit that I'm not up to date on all the product offerings from all the above manufacturers so I could be missing one (let me know please), but I don't recall seeing it if it's out there. It's not as if those companies don't do 'knockoffs / copycats', so I wonder why not this one?

Edit: After posting this, just for fun I pulled up this doc and it does appear there's a patent or two on that light; although I didn't get to finding out what it covers. I suppose it's possible there's something patentable about that 'dual fuel' arrangement and maybe that's inhibiting knockoffs. I wouldn't have thought so, but it might be a possible answer to my question.....?



https://www.streamlight.com/docs/default-source/patents/streamlight-patents-by-product.pdf


----------



## Unicorn

Streamlight Stinger 2020. It was an impulse buy. But the ease of changing brightness levels and the solid beam of light it puts out is nice. I wish it had a fourth, extra low, setting though. But this is simple enough I might get a second one for my wife when we walk the dogs or go to the beach at night.


----------



## 3_gun

Xtar UL1-120 USB Powered Goose Neck LED

"While the 60 and 120 lumen dual-brightness modes are more than enough for any day-to-day task, additional red, green, and blue color outputs offer a selection of low-light illumination to help preserve your night vision."

Runs off any USB power source, useful light levels, small (compact EDC, only 1.8" long and ½ oz) & cheap (<$15,shop around)


----------



## aznsx

Unicorn said:


> Streamlight Stinger 2020. It was an impulse buy. But the ease of changing brightness levels and the solid beam of light it puts out is nice. I wish it had a fourth, extra low, setting though. But this is simple enough I might get a second one for my wife when we walk the dogs or go to the beach at night.



I've had mine for about a year. I bought it mostly out of curiosity and had doubts that I'd like it, but the more I use it the more I like it. It's an innovative design that works very well.


----------



## aznsx

3_gun said:


> Xtar UL1-120 USB Powered Goose Neck LED
> 
> "While the 60 and 120 lumen dual-brightness modes are more than enough for any day-to-day task, additional red, green, and blue color outputs offer a selection of low-light illumination to help preserve your night vision."
> 
> Runs off any USB power source, useful light levels, small (compact EDC, only 1.8" long and ½ oz) & cheap (<$15,shop around)



Looks very useful. Glad you mentioned it because I was looking for one some time ago, but as I recall for some reason they were unavailable at that time. I see BJ has 'em for $9. Next time I do an order with them I can see one ending up in my cart.


----------



## bykfixer

I think the last flashlight I bought was a 2nd gen Alpha hi/lo because they were on clearance and I liked it enough to buy a repeat while still available. 

Or perhaps it was the time I orderred 3 G-Line AA's as Christmas gifts. It's been a few months so I'm not real sure.


----------



## SixCats!

aznsx said:


> This light has withstood the test of time and remains a good / popular choice for / with many today, despite having been around over 5 years. What I find just as amazing is that with all the no-name, Johnny come lately, jackleg, flash in the pan, fly-by-night (did I miss any?, flashlight manufacturers around today, I'm not aware of any of those who have seized on that and done a real form / functional knockoff / copycat of this design. I know of only one other light that _essentially_ checks all the same boxes as this one (excepting AAA [which is not an _advertised_ feature of the 1L-1AA], but adding 16340), and it's not from any of the above referenced companies, and costs twice as much. I can't understand why none (apparently) have considered that they need a light to compete with the 1L-1AA, because clearly that space in the market still exists. I admit that I'm not up to date on all the product offerings from all the above manufacturers so I could be missing one (let me know please), but I don't recall seeing it if it's out there. It's not as if those companies don't do 'knockoffs / copycats', so I wonder why not this one?
> 
> Edit: After posting this, just for fun I pulled up this doc and it does appear there's a patent or two on that light; although I didn't get to finding out what it covers. I suppose it's possible there's something patentable about that 'dual fuel' arrangement and maybe that's inhibiting knockoffs. I wouldn't have thought so, but it might be a possible answer to my question.....?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.streamlight.com/docs/default-source/patents/streamlight-patents-by-product.pdf


Hi aznsx. Firstly Sir, I have to ask, do you own/drive a "NSX" ? If so, waaay cool! I must say, great minds think alike, that is to say, I too have thought about all the points you made regarding the 1L-1AA (multi cell type) light. It's hard to believe that (to the best of my knowledge) there isn't another light like this in the Market. At this point, I truly believe this Streamlight is the best light for the "_Zombie apocalypse!" Now, if I could only find a 18650 Flashlight that (aside from using CR123's) could use AA's as well.

SixCats!

_


----------



## aznsx

SixCats! said:


> Hi aznsx. Firstly Sir, I have to ask, do you own/drive a "NSX" ? If so, waaay cool!



Yes Sir, I do - a '93 Blk. For one with a significant interest in cars to get to drive their favorite of all time is pretty special thing, and I consider myself VERY fortunate to have it. It's almost as special as my two kitties, and if you do / have lived with 6, I would call that "way cool" as well!

It's ridiculous that I don't yet have a 1L-1AA as it's been the 'next light' I planned to buy for a long time, but other things kept cutting in line. It'll almost certainly be next. It's a general type / format of light that I carry / use a lot, and with everything else it offers, including a Borofloat lens and FL1 2-meter impact rating, it's practically designed for me. It's also similar to and training-compatible with my 2L-X to boot and a perfect 'backup' to that light. Soon. I'm curious, so I'll try to chase that patent down some time to see if it might explain the lack of lights with that DF setup in the market. It is odd.

Oh, and thanx for that clip. That's a smile from way back!

AZNSX


----------



## bykfixer

Wait a second AZ, you don't have a 1L-1aa?

The 1L-1aa magic to go from rattle free CR123 to AA is stupid simple. I do hope they patened it though. Because it's such a marvelous idea.

When I first saw that one had arrived at Bright Guy I bought it. I had wanted some microstream clips for a while but at the time the S&H was more than a clip, so when the dual fuel Streamlight showed up their I tossed it in the cart with a few hat clips. The microstream clip fits all kinds of 1aaa lights.


----------



## Batou00159

Armytek Viking pro Cree XHP50.2 warm, Because


----------



## s85sss

Hds rotary...for the hype!


----------



## SixCats!

aznsx said:


> Yes Sir, I do - a '93 Blk. For one with a significant interest in cars to get to drive their favorite of all time is pretty special thing, and I consider myself VERY fortunate to have it. It's almost as special as my two kitties, and if you do / have lived with 6, I would call that "way cool" as well!
> 
> It's ridiculous that I don't yet have a 1L-1AA as it's been the 'next light' I planned to buy for a long time, but other things kept cutting in line. It'll almost certainly be next. It's a general type / format of light that I carry / use a lot, and with everything else it offers, including a Borofloat lens and FL1 2-meter impact rating, it's practically designed for me. It's also similar to and training-compatible with my 2L-X to boot and a perfect 'backup' to that light. Soon. I'm curious, so I'll try to chase that patent down some time to see if it might explain the lack of lights with that DF setup in the market. It is odd.
> 
> Oh, and thanx for that clip. That's a smile from way back!
> 
> AZNSX





aznsx said:


> Oooh Man AZNSX, that is just too cool! How wonderful that you are able to enjoy such an awesome Car! I am truly happy for you! Ah yes, you must purchase the VERY utilitarian Streamlight 1L-1AA soon. Oooh, thanks for the comment regarding my Kitties! The Mrs. and I actually did have SIX Cats (at the same time) and then we adopted number seven. How we managed this (looking back) I'll never know lol. This was some time ago. The Mrs. and I have owned/cared for a total of thirteen/fourteen Kitties over the last forty years. I love Dogs as well but, as of now, it's just too much work/responsibility having a Dog. Cats for the most part are easy(ier) lol. This is "Zoe-Bear". ZB is a Chocolate Cornish Rex and a sweet lil' Girl (most of the time lol). Presently, I have three Cornish Rex and one Orange Tabby Tiger! Love em all.
> 
> 
> 
> SixCats!


----------



## aznsx

aznsx said:


> I'm curious, so I'll try to chase that patent down some time to see if it might explain the lack of lights with that DF setup in the market. It is odd.



Just to follow up on my own question posed regarding the unique nature of the Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA's 'dual fuel' feature and possible reason(s) why other manufacturers haven't (for the most part) adopted a similar design: 

After scanning through this patent doc, it appears that that it pretty well covers those related design aspects and thus likely answers the question.






Patent Public Search | USPTO







patft.uspto.gov


----------



## SixCats!

aznsx said:


> Just to follow up on my own question posed regarding the unique nature of the Streamlight ProTac 1L-1AA's 'dual fuel' feature and possible reason(s) why other manufacturers haven't (for the most part) adopted a similar design:
> 
> After scanning through this patent doc, it appears that that it pretty well covers those related design aspects and thus likely answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent Public Search | USPTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patft.uspto.gov


Thanks AZ for providing that information.

SixCats!


----------



## Megalamuffin

The last two I bought were a lumintop tool aa 2.0 nichia and a sofirn sp36 with anduril 2 and 4000k lh351.

The nichia tool I bought because I am really a fan of that light but not so crazy about the cool white low cri emitter on the standard version. The sp36 is unlike anything I’ve had before, being a big coke can quad emitter light that uses three 18650’s. I was also curious about the anduril ui. It should be a fun light to use, and brighter than anything else I’ve ever had. It could be a great option to keep in my truck. It also functions as a power bank which is a nice bonus feature.


----------



## mikekoz

SixCats! said:


> Hi aznsx. Firstly Sir, I have to ask, do you own/drive a "NSX" ? If so, waaay cool! I must say, great minds think alike, that is to say, I too have thought about all the points you made regarding the 1L-1AA (multi cell type) light. It's hard to believe that (to the best of my knowledge) there isn't another light like this in the Market. At this point, I truly believe this Streamlight is the best light for the "_Zombie apocalypse!" Now, if I could only find a 18650 Flashlight that (aside from using CR123's) could use AA's as well.
> 
> SixCats!
> 
> _



I own a Zebralight that will use AA's, 14500's, and CR123's. It is an old light and it does not have a model number on it, but I think it is a SC80. Also, a company called Nicron makes a light that takes a AA and 18650, model N81. I have a few of their lights and they are great budget flashlights. I do not own the N81 yet, but it is on my Amazon wishlist!


----------



## Randy1956

MS03, because it is silly bright for a pocket light.


----------



## SixCats!

mikekoz said:


> I own a Zebralight that will use AA's, 14500's, and CR123's. It is an old light and it does not have a model number on it, but I think it is a SC80. Also, a company called Nicron makes a light that takes a AA and 18650, model N81. I have a few of their lights and they are great budget flashlights. I do not own the N81 yet, but it is on my Amazon wishlist!


Hi mikekoz. You sound as if you have a very cool (early ?) Zebralight. I wish Zebralight had such a Flashlight today. Thank you for providing the Nicron information. I will check out the N81 pronto! 

SixCats!


----------



## scalpel_ninja

This light on OfferUp, because it was $20.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat

Olight Warrior X Pro Camo because I need a bit of throw and simple operation.


----------



## Brigadier

Nitecore MH25S. I wanted a coat pocket tactical thrower that doesn't take dedicated, proprietary batteries like my Olight Warrior X Pro does.


----------



## PacificMoon

Pelican 2350 because I wanted an AA light in addition to my AAA Mini Mag (my indoor light). Considered the Pelican 3310/3315 too but 1xAA is a lot more convenient. I have a radio that uses 3xAA so I have exactly 1 AA left over of every 4xEneloop AA group I have that can be used in the 2350. Inflation pushed me to buy it this week but I was already planning to get it before the next fire (and election actually...) season.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Just ordered a Skilhunt M200 for my work vehicle. I really like my M150, so it seemed to make sense to step-up to the M200.


----------



## sween1911

I rescued another Blackhawk Gladius from that popular auction site to feed my addiction. 🤪


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought a trio of convoy S2’s, so I could try out the nichia 219b in 3000k, 3500k and 4500k. I was thinking of having this emitter put in my E1L outdoorsman and wanted to give it a thorough checking out.


----------



## bykfixer

PacificMoon said:


> Pelican 2350 because I wanted an AA light in addition to my AAA Mini Mag (my indoor light). Considered the Pelican 3310/3315 too but 1xAA is a lot more convenient. I have a radio that uses 3xAA so I have exactly 1 AA left over of every 4xEneloop AA group I have that can be used in the 2350. Inflation pushed me to buy it this week but I was already planning to get it before the next fire (and election actually...) season.


I really like the 2350.
There was a 100 lumen 1st gen that was a thrower and man did it throw out a nice incan minimag-esque pencil beam. 
But the 175 lumen 2nd gen does a great job at providing a nice general use beam. 

Good idea with the 4th eneloop too.


----------



## Skier

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol


Who needs an excuse? 😏 I enjoy the technology evolution of light design and the infinite variation of battery, form factor, lens, and emitter. I find my stashes at estate and garage sales and enjoy getting an orphan light and bringing it back to its original glory. Bonus, its a cheap hobby compared to other pursuits. I’ll toot my horn and say I have become an accidental expert on pulling duraleaks out of old Maglites. 🤓


----------



## Justamessenger

Skier said:


> Who needs an excuse? 😏 I enjoy the technology evolution of light design and the infinite variation of battery, form factor, lens, and emitter. I find my stashes at estate and garage sales and enjoy getting an orphan light and bringing it back to its original glory. Bonus, its a cheap hobby compared to other pursuits. I’ll toot my horn and say I have become an accidental expert on pulling duraleaks out of old Maglites. 🤓


The pandemic has us spending time away from others, and there’s a satisfaction in weighing all the variables, coming to a conclusion, and testing it out yourself for very little money. I buy from the source, and don’t mind waiting a month, having something on the way is it’s own satisfaction.

The last parcel was a Wurkkos HD15R (right-angle LH351D and red SST20) to grab whenever red is appreciated more than the standard model’s SST20 spotlight. I got 10% off for rounding up the order with Wurkkos Wk02 (penlight SST20 4000k AAA/MiMH) in black and brown. This was just for fun, complementing what I’m wearing, like belts or shoes, but I’m impressed.


----------



## YAK-28

I picked up a Klarus rs10 USB rechargeable spotlight and floodlight. I was looking for more of another way to recharge cell phones during a power outage, but was happy to find a very nicely made light. Smaller than I thought and a very solidly built. I might get another one for my wife. It won't fit in your pocket, it is more of an emergency back up that covers a lot of areas.


----------



## Msf

I picked up two Foursevens Quarks during the 30% off sale on April 7th. Like the ability to change up battery tubes to match up with the priority for pocketability or runtime.


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD36 TAC. Wanted a light with some punch but not so big form-factor. And lock-out switch is also a nice bonus.


----------



## Bogie

SF L1 second Gen, never had a white one it now joins the red & green ones I do have


----------



## lampeDépêche

I bought a half-dozen Battery Drainers from datiLED -- some 5mms, some triple lanterns. Useful little beasts -- very tiny, very efficient. And he's working on some even tinier ones for me.
One of my brothers saw the lantern and had to have it. Good thing I had ordered two.


----------



## Poppy

I like the Crealant CH10 headlamp so much I bought 4 of them, unfortunately 3 out of 4 eventually became unreliable, so I was in a search to get a replacement.

I settled on the Sofirn D25L 

I like it enough, that I bought another as a back up, just in case they stop production of it.
Here it is carried in Star Trek mode strapped to the back of my hand.


----------



## chip100t

A malkoff mdc 1x 3.7 li ion / 2x cr123a head and a 16650 e series body.
It’s been delivered to my local post office as I was out. Which does not open till Monday.

Why I bought it?, because they sent me a 20% discount email🤦

I did want them for a while but the $55 postage was stopping me buying.


----------



## chip100t

Went into my local post office and the lady who runs the post office counter was in today so I got my new mdc after all.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> I like the Crealant CH10 headlamp so much I bought 4 of them, unfortunately 3 out of 4 eventually became unreliable, so I was in a search to get a replacement.
> 
> I settled on the Sofirn D25L
> 
> I like it enough, that I bought another as a back up, just in case they stop production of it.
> Here it is carried in Star Trek mode strapped to the back of my hand.
> 
> View attachment 27638


That looks way more practical than those square boxes they held in their hands on the next generation episodes. I suppose when they made that series they had to use an array of LED's that size to put out a lot of light, yet they seemed outdated looking. 
Then again they drive around in a gigantic space ship that takes about 10 soldiers to operate the auto pilot feature and one to tell them when to push the throttle. "engage" pyyaaaaw. 

My last LED light purchase was a grenade grip 3C Maglite in forest green because I did not already have one in forest green.


----------



## Poppy

LOL... that's as good a reason as any!


----------



## vadimax

FWAA Copper Nichia.

1. This is a well known design. We all participated in its creation (in away).

2. Copper. I like copper.

3. High CRI. I need to check wiring from time to time. Color is key.

4. Nice flood pattern of a beam.

5. My beloved wifie has expropriated my Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 in copper that was filling this gap


----------



## Kitchen Panda

My last light purchase was a Rovyvon Aurora A3Pro because I was curious about them, having read about them here...and because there was a $5 off sale on-line and I was already shopping so "add to cart" was easy to press. I'm quite pleased by it. True, can't change the battery in it (without a lot of trouble). But a keychain light doesn't have to last forever, and it puts out a lot of light for its size. Only been riding in my pocket for a month but so far, so good; hasn't turned on in my pocket and has lit every time I've pulled it out. What more can one ask from a flashlight?


----------



## Trout River

Neutral MDC HA LMH Li-ion Rechargeable Head – Malkoff Devices


Malkoff MDC Head expressly designed for a single Li-ion rechargeable cell. The output is 375 OTF Lumens. It is a tailcap controlled multimode head. This head will fit Malkoff MDC Bodies and SureFire E Series lights. The head is constructed of 6061 T6 aluminum and Type III Hard Black Anodized...




malkoffdevices.com





With a 16650 body.


----------



## jon_slider

Sofirn SP10 Pro, the worlds first AA compatible light running Anduril 2. Because it has a ramping UI, is AA compatible, has lower lows than a Zebra, and is moddable.

more info here, including photos and a modding tutorial


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

CaNo said:


> *We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust.*


 

GUILTY!
 But what's a fanboy to do?


----------



## jon_slider

Ordered a Lumintop FWAA TiCu today, because Anduril UI is fun.





illumn discount code LABOR25 saved me $20


----------



## kj2

ArmyTek Predator Pro v3.5
ArmyTek Viking Pro v3.5

Always liked the finish and feel of the ArmyTek lights.


----------



## colin.p

I picked up a Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 (whew what a mouthful) as I wanted a single AA light to "add to/replace" my I3T and it was somewhat well regarded as an alternative to the I5T that I had been leaning toward. However, I have gotten a little gun-shy with tail switches (Olight's iteration of them to be precise), as my I3T has been replaced twice with faulty tail switches. No slight with Olight's warranty or CS, as they have been stellar but still...

Also, I have a million AA Eneloops but only a couple of AAA Eneloops, so a slightly larger light was the ticket.
I was pleasantly surprised that the Tool AA can also operate by twisting the head so hopefully I will get considerably more usage out of the light and save wear and tear on the tail switch.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Convoy S21A, for two reasons:
1) I wanted to try out the 21700 format
2) The newest Nichia emitter, 519A, was bugging me
Put both in one package, and now here we are!


----------



## Fireclaw18

Wurkkos TS10 4000K. I ordered multiple copies.

One of them I specifically ordered for modding so I could salvage the star and optic and insert them into a Sofirn SP10 Pro. The mod came out quite well.


----------



## jon_slider

Wurkkos TS10, because, Anduril, small, High CRI





smaller than FWAA, with better beam (more throw than FWAA), and better switch (more firm than FWAA)





updated to latest Anduril with Firefly low of 0.02 (same as HDS).

This Black one also has Red Aux lights, plus I added Glow Paint, and has a nice TailButton:





This little light is soooo good, it has earned a place in my pocket


----------



## bykfixer

Last one I bought was the MagTac 2. 




Because I heard it tail stands.


----------



## 3_gun

A used Olight S2R Baton II because it will use standard batteries if needed & for the small size in the pocket


----------



## Chadder

I also purchased the Mag Tac 2 this week. UPS says it will be delivered tomorrow. I also did another impulse purchase from Amazon and got two Acebeam Pokelit AA's. I am really liking these little lights. 
I have been a Mag Fan for years so I hope I like the new Mag Tac 2!!


----------



## bykfixer

The Acebeam looks like a nice little light.

The MagTac is pretty cool but in my view is pretty much a niche light due to the shape of the barrel.


----------



## Poppy

Dr. Prepare LED Work Light with Magnetic Base, 400-Lumen Rechargeable Flashlight, 4000mah COB Inspection Work Light with Built-in Power Bank, for Car Repair, Garage, Household, Emergency

Today I had a plumber working on his back and side under my kitchen sink to replace some gate valves with ball valves, and the faucet which managed to break internally, and was leaking.

I gave him the above light to work with, and when he was finished I showed him how it could ramp up and down, that it is rechargeable, and can be used as a power bank to recharge his phone which had just gone dead.

I gave it to him as a tip. He was delighted. 

So now I have to replace it.
The order is already placed.


----------



## Let it shine

Zebra Light sc700d.







Held-off for 2yrs because weary about grumblings of greenish tint and battery rattle.

Now that it’s in-hand, it feels amazing.
Its look and feel - awesome.
Is it a little greenish? Yeah. Noticeable about 50% of the time. 
I’ve been spoiled by 4000k hi cri.

Battery rattle? non-existent during routine, mundane use. Only constant shaking makes it noticeable. Nothing a UI cheatsheet, poem or contact info slip can’t fix.

It has left the house with me every evening since acquiring it a week ago. It’s indeed the most “flashlighty” light, as ZeroAir aptly described it.


It’s a real joy.


----------



## ledbetter

Chadder said:


> I also purchased the Mag Tac 2 this week. UPS says it will be delivered tomorrow. I also did another impulse purchase from Amazon and got two Acebeam Pokelit AA's. I am really liking these little lights.
> I have been a Mag Fan for years so I hope I like the new Mag Tac 2!!


Thanks for the Acebeam Pokelit aa recommendation. 20 bucks for a forward clicky neutral aa/14500 with a battery is a good deal. Cool features are firm clicky, floody high cri beam, and no goofy ui’s, just l/m/h with memory. That means no strobe or sos! I don’t buy PRC stuff too often but this makes a good gift, back up light, or glove box light. And with the 14500 battery, it puts out a good amount of light for a short time. I might get a few more.


----------



## bridgman

One easy answer (Maglite ML25LT 2C) and one not-so-easy answer (LumensFactory Seraph 9P TurboHead with LED module and D26 head among a bunch of other useful bits). Also picked up a Seraph 6P host but that probably doesn't count because it's not LED until I drop in an LED module.

The Maglite looks to be a perfect do-it-all truck light, working alongside an SF G2X Pro. Less flood, more spot and rechargeable (EBL NiMH C cells). I was running the G2X on a single 16650 which worked really well but went back to CR123's for better temperature tolerance... IOW when I need to use a light for a while I'll pick the Maglite but when I need a light that always works no matter how awful the climate has been I have the SF with CR123's.

I picked up the Seraph 9P because I was running too many different D26 modules through my poor old SF Z2 and really wanted a longer host to run 2x 18500's since I had accumulated a bunch of them. I'm fairly happy with the LF HO-4 incandescent module running off a single 17670 but really preferred the HO-9 even if I had to run it off a couple of 16340 cells with low run time. Moving to a 3 x CR123 host makes room for a couple of 18500's and considerably longer runtime.

The Seraph comes with a tailcap that includes a rim around the button to support tailstanding, but I used the Z2 enough to really enjoy the unencumbered button... so in addition to a McClicky switch for the 9P I also picked up a couple of Z41 knockoff tailcaps with the McClicky switch already installed. Might end up putting the McClicky upgrade into the Z2 but not sure yet if those words even make sense together.

After realizing that the 9P came with a generic TurboHead plus a D36 LED module (rather than a fixed LED-only head) I ordered a couple of extra D36 incan drop-ins as well... SR-9L, HO-9L and EO-9L if I remember correctly. That should give me enough bulbs for all of my flashlights to dump a bunch of extra work on whoever has to deal with my estate when the time comes. Guess I should include a reference to CPF in my will.

(I'm actually only in my 60's but there has been a huge flock of blackbirds hanging around my house and yard for the last week or so and it has me a bit spooked)


----------



## Climb14er

Just purchased two more Zebralights that were on back order and now in stock. The SC64 LE and the SC600 MkIV Plus. Two excellent lights to go along with my first Gen SC600, SC52cw, SC62cw and girlfriend’s SC64Hi. I use lights everywhere and everyday and Zebralights have never failed me in over ten years.


----------



## Megalamuffin

I bought a like new surefire stiletto pro for $132. Love the regular stiletto so we’ll see what the pro is all about, at that price I was more than happy to try it.


----------



## Monocrom

Megalamuffin said:


> I bought a like new surefire stiletto pro for $132. Love the regular stiletto so we’ll see what the pro is all about, at that price I was more than happy to try it.


I have both. Ironically, I found the Non-Pro version quite a bit more comfortable to hold. Maybe due to the slight difference in thickness.


----------



## Megalamuffin

Stiletto pro came in today. On high the pro is significantly more bright than the regular. We’ll see how runtime compares because the regular holds its 650 lumens for a good 40ish minutes. I’d be surprised if the pro comes close to that long of regulation with its 1000 lumens. The pro has more beam intensity also which is very noticeable on all modes and has better grip due to the extra width it has over the regular. The usb cover on the pro is also a notable improvement, much less likely to get snagged open when clipping it to your pocket. In all I’m very pleased with the pro.


----------



## jon_slider

Wurkkos TS10, because they are a great little EDC.






I reflashed the Anduril 2 firmware to kill the Aux bugs, and add lower lows of 0.01 lumens..

More pics here
my favorite Anduril light..


----------



## knucklegary

Clean white 5700k.. 3900k is looking sweet as well.
I like the way they wurkkos!


----------



## jon_slider

knucklegary said:


> I like the way they wurkkos!


LOL, me too.. and they are available for adoption for a modest fee


----------



## bykfixer

Because: 25% off Labor Day sale and it's the only version of the urban gray LX that I didn't have.


----------



## jon_slider

Received a new Red TS10 purchased from wurkkos.com, because I sold all the others I had.

It arrived with the new firmware installed at factory. No need to reflash.




more details here


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The two on the right. Why? They're both unusual 4Sevens lights. The black one is a prototype and the one on the right is a twin to the other vhin mod. 

The coffee cups were a gift from the ladies at our bank. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I were there yesterday conducting some business when I stated - "Today is our 37th wedding anniversary. If you have any toasters back there you should give us one." Everyone within earshot laughed and in a few seconds, the cups were offered with congratulations.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The coffee cups were a gift from the ladies at our bank. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I were there yesterday conducting some business when I stated - "Today is our 37th wedding anniversary. If you have any toasters back there you should give us one." Everyone within earshot laughed and in a few seconds, the cups were offered with congratulations.


Sooo.... no free toaster? 😁 

Congrats on finding a person willing to put up with you for 37 years.  

I miss the days banks gave away stuff. Nowadays you're lucky if they have a bowl of super cheap lollipops as freebies. We used to have a free quartz Grand-mother clock in the old apartment for many years. Dad got it for attending a time-share seminar that lasted three hours. Brought us with him.


----------



## scalpel_ninja

First Convoy purchase in years. The T3 is a mini S2+, but in titanium and with a nice warm 3000K 519a. Probably going to keep the dome on as I like the tint and even mid-range beam; no need for this one to throw.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

scalpel_ninja said:


> First Convoy purchase in years. The T3 is a mini S2+, but in titanium and with a nice warm 3000K 519a. Probably going to keep the dome on as I like the tint and even mid-range beam; no need for this one to throw.
> 
> View attachment 32077


That's a cool [email protected]@King light - very futuristic. 👍 👍


----------



## 3_gun

Acebeam EC65 & TK16 cu, both used & to good of a deal to pass up on eBay. Both turnout to be really nice lights at great savings from MSRP.

Forgot to add a Fenix SD11 in an offline FtF local buy. Great light for camera work or flooding a room; it has no throw to speak of, none.


----------



## jon_slider

Wurkkos TS10 4000K w blue Aux, because, Anduril.
It arrived with updated firmware that adds LVP to Aux, and lower lows.

Added FWAA Titanium Bezel..




and EDC05 clip




How Sweet It Is!


----------



## gurdygurds

Got a Photon Freedom in white, and a Photon II in yellow because they’ve become my favorite lights and I still have a handful of warm Yuji leds laying around.


----------



## Rstype

A Prometheus Delta custom.
Got it with 519a leds, copper metal button. 

Wanted a triple. And did not disappoint.


----------



## jon_slider

Wurkkos TS10, Storm Trooper Edition, because high cri, tailswitch, Anduril, aux lights..


----------



## Flying Turtle

After a couple years with a Tiki LE as my main pocket light I decided it was time for a possible change. Found a similar one on Amazon. It's from a company called Zixear, and is the model M300. It hasn't made it to the pocket yet, because of the added size (0.5 in.), but it does have a lot of nice features. It's rechargeable through a type C port with red and green charge lights; four levels (400 l. - 2 l.) with a nice very slightly warm tint; last level memory; four side lights (white, white strobe, UV, red, red strobe, red/blue strobe, all listed to be 50 l.; IP65 waterproof; and a luminous poly carbonate shell with an aluminum head. All in all I'm mostly pleased. The price was right (~$16), and the switch is a good clickie. Cons to me would be the increased size compared to the Tiki and I'd like a lower low.







Geoff

P.S. Forgot to mention it has a magnet at the tail.


----------



## bykfixer

That's a cool little light


----------



## Pellidon

Lumintop Tool AAA TIR. Because I didn't know it came that way.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This Foursevens Regen R-50 prototype arrived yesterday. It's the tallest light in the middle of the picture.






Why? It's a Foursevens Regen R-50 prototype. Have you ever seen one? 😄


----------



## bykfixer

Is that the PK to the left? 
I liked that one. Never got the hang of all the secret settings tho. Hi/lo with memory was good enough for me. 

Tell us a little about the R-50 if you don't mind.


----------



## jon_slider

Received a 2012 Jetbeam RRT-01... 
620 lumens w stock XM-L2
72 grams total carry weight w 18350

I just love these little Stepless Rotaries:


----------



## Poppy

The most recent, and WHY?
Because CPF made me do it!

Here I was minding my own business, when someone posted that Maglite went dual chemistry. And I had to try it out.

Actually, it seems that family members grab my larger lights when they need one so I thought that the 2C cell/ 1 18650 model would work out well.


----------



## RamBull

I got a couple Olights: Marauder Mini modded with Nichia 519a 5700k x3 and 5000k x3; Marauder Mini with Nichia 219b D220 sw45k; Stock Perun 2 Mini; and Swivel Pro. I’m really enjoying the Sw45k.


----------



## 3_gun

Waiting on an Emisar D4Sv2 dual channel w/Channel 1 being W2 (6000K, CSLPM1.TG) & Channel 2 LH351D 5000K 90CRI + the 26800 tube.


----------



## rwolfenstein

jon_slider said:


> Received a 2012 Jetbeam RRT-01...
> 620 lumens w stock XM-L2
> 72 grams total carry weight w 18350
> 
> I just love these little Stepless Rotaries:
> 
> View attachment 36141


I got the R*RT03 I love it *


----------



## jon_slider

rwolfenstein said:


> I got the R*RT03 I love it *


Congratulations! So glad you are enjoying the light.. For those unfamiliar, here is a video showing all the features.. it even has a police strobe ;-)


----------



## WYlightGUY

A Sofirn SC31Pro in 5000K at the recommendation of another member. My first 18650 light. It is great.
I am strongly considering a Emisar D4Sv2 dual channel now.


----------



## Monocrom

After not buying any for the last few months. Bought two now!
*IMALENT MS12 Mini *(10% off)
*KLARUS XT21X Pro *(15% off)

Purchased from their respective official websites.
Handful of rechargeable Klarus lithiums too. 

Why not have 65,000 rated lumens strapped to my belt, with 4,400 lumens clipped to my pants pocket? (And yes, I know those reported numbers aren't actually what you get. But who doesn't like saving some money too!) 🙂👍


----------



## hsa

You've got some horsepower now!


----------



## Monocrom

hsa said:


> You've got some horsepower now!


Hell yeah! 
(In a couple of years, going to upgrade my ride too. Already got it picked out. That one's going to be a Torque Monster.)


----------



## bykfixer

My last LED was not an LED. It was a midnight blue Maglite 2D incan and some 18650 batteries to power an ML25 and ML50.


----------



## OttaMattaPia

Convoy L6
With over 4000 lumen, the perfect batteries, price and function, the search stopped there.
There simply was no need to look for anything more.


----------



## Poppy

OttaMattaPia said:


> Convoy L6
> With over 4000 lumen, the perfect batteries, price and function, the search stopped there.
> There simply was no need to look for anything more.


A few years back, I wanted to get a L6, but it was unobtainable. 
I'm glad that you got one and are happy with it. 

Like you, my search, for bigger and better lights, is pretty much over.
I really enjoyed the ride though.


----------



## MTHall

Fenix TK22 TAC because I like the build quality of Fenix


----------



## jon_slider

A couple of Olight S Mini Batons, because I like the knurling, and they are Shiny!.. lol


----------



## zs&tas

Lumintop D1 for all round usefulness and locateability .


----------



## DavidABQ

I just bought a black Olight i3e EOS. I was able to get in on the version (green with snowflakes) that they gave away for Christmas. My Wife liked it and subsequently claimed it for herself. I have been carrying either a Maglite LED Solitaire or a Peak LED Solutions Eiger but this little Olight is brighter and smaller. I added a Hangman's Knot to give myself something to grab onto so I can operate it one handed. It is a great little light.


----------



## Bambuino

Certainly not the last, rather the most recent...Fenix UC35 v2. It's my decennial flashlight upgrade year. Why? Tail click, side mode button, 18650, 1 lum moonlight, 1k lum high mode...pretty standard fare these days, but all new to me. Pretty much what I was hoping for in a new EDC light been fulfilled by the UC35 v2.
I been using 6Ps and G2Zs since like 2007, so yep, all new to me.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

A couple of Malkoff M61 drop-in modules, this year. Why? They're Malkoffs ... bright, effective, and nearly indestructible.

Along with swapping out my old AW 18650 cells for a new batch of Panasonic NCR18650B protected cells. Back to as-new performance, given the fresh cells. Longer-lasting power, too, with the 3400mAh 5A spec.









M61W, M61WL, and M61WLL Drop-in to fit Surefire and Malkoff – Malkoff Devices


This is the Malkoff Devices P60 style Drop-in LED Conversion with solid brass heatsink construction. The LED is a Warm White (3000K) Luminous SST-20. MODULE APPROX OUTPUT at 6V APPROX CURRENT DRAW at 6V APPROX DISTANCE at 6V APPROX RUNTIME on 2x CR123 Batteries M61W 400 lumens 800ma 300+...




malkoffdevices.com













Panasonic NCR 18650B 3400mAh 4.9A - Protected Button Top Battery


We offer the lowest prices on original Panasonic 18650 Protected NCR18650B Button top batteries. The Panasonic 18650 battery is considered one of the best protected 18650 batteries available on the market today . Please note this is a PROTECTED (PCB) 18650 Panasonic Battery. The PCB is a safety...




www.18650batterystore.com





Considering a couple of Malkoff M361N-LMH Neutral drop-ins.









M361N-LMH Neutral Low-Med-High to Fit SureFire – Malkoff Devices


This is the Malkoff Devices P60 style Multi-Mode Drop-in LED Upgrade Conversion with solid brass heatsink construction. The output on high is 450 out the front lumens. The design utilizes a custom orange peel reflector designed by Don McLeish. The reflector offers a very nice balance between...




malkoffdevices.com


----------



## BillSJCA

CaNo said:


> We are Flashaholics. Let's face it, out of all our lights, we will really only use a maximum of 3 of them, and the rest will just collect dust. Why do we add to our collection? Are we bored? Want to out-do the co-worker? Are we explorers? Do you feel you have to catch up with today's current bulb? Or do we just need a new toy?
> 
> I'll start and say the last flashlight I had purchased was the Ra Twisty 85-TR. I love the quality that Ra offers. I purchased the light because of the red low. Also for the durability. But the main reason I jumped on this light is because it is discontinued, and I do not want to say "what if" in the future. This light would classify as one of my toys, but a very dependable toy at that. Whether I need to use it as a kubaton or use it as a backup to my QAA on 14500.
> 
> What is your reason? Excuse? lol


Trunight catapult v6 and v5mini for the size the mini is a great thrower. the ui is similar to the full size version. I use moon often and it is easy to get into w/o any turbo accidents. moon is bright enough for most night in house walking around, with dark adpated eyes. both catapults will light up my city sized back yard easilyturbo will locate raccoons and other vermin in my yard. both use common rechargable lithium recharge batteries. and have impressive run times on moon and low. now my 2 EDCs have the same simple UI. they are both great throwers. price is a good match to their build qualityI have 3 that use 26650s and 2 that use the s 18350s. some many great flash lights today.


----------



## LogansRun

I've been drifting in and out of Flashaholism since 2008  and, lately, I've seen a bit of a withdrawal. I picked up the following the last little while:
- 3 x Olight Obulbs (for general area lighting which I happen to use this evening as we had a blackout)
- Olight RN1500 (Needed a brighter biking light than the older NiteRider 600lmn light I previously used)
- Also picked up a few JetBeam 3Ms' (they were on sale and I gifted two to my buddies and kept one as a beater nightstand light as it has 2000 lmn output, runs off 21700 so can be used a (slow) powerbank in a pinch)

Now looking to see if I can pick up a light with one of the Nichia 519A emitters and / or another Vinh modded light.


----------



## bykfixer

Going back over this one was fun to see how when it started "250 lumens woohoo!!!" Now it's "2000 lumens wohoo".
What was amazing was how many popular ones back then (2009) are still popular today.


----------



## desert.snake

The last one was Zebra SC52w (2013?), mainly because of the price of $25 and it was just interesting to see. As it turned out, the 0.01 lm mode is completely useless. It seems that they indicated the lumens on the LED, and not OTF, and the warm LED had even fewer lumens? Or from old age, all levels have become less than they should be. It's more like 0.005 lm


----------



## Poppy

desert.snake said:


> The last one was Zebra SC52w (2013?), mainly because of the price of $25 and it was just interesting to see. As it turned out, the 0.01 lm mode is completely useless. It seems that they indicated the lumens on the LED, and not OTF, and the warm LED had even fewer lumens? Or from old age, all levels have become less than they should be. It's more like 0.005 lm


More than just a few years back there were many ZL lovers, and some ZL detractors. There were the LONG run-time lovers, and the detractors stated that ZL over-rated their output.

Personally, I do not care for sub lumen settings in a flashlight.


----------



## desert.snake

Poppy said:


> More than just a few years back there were many ZL lovers, and some ZL detractors. There were the LONG run-time lovers, and the detractors stated that ZL over-rated their output.
> 
> Personally, I do not care for sub lumen settings in a flashlight.


This is my second zebra, the first one was given to me by a friend, so I'm not in any camp. I love sub lumens and long run times, but there's too little light to be useful. Perhaps because of this, I do not see such small declared levels in modern zebras. So far, the most useful of the low-mode flashlights is Malkoff MDC AA.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Going back over this one was fun to see how when it started "250 lumens woohoo!!!" Now it's "2000 lumens wohoo".
> What was amazing was how many popular ones back then (2009) are still popular today.


Ironically, couple of hours ago, unwrapped my 4400 lumens Klarus running on a 21700 rechargeable.


----------



## orbital

+

Told myself I'd never again order from nealsgadgets, well...
Got shipping conformation on a *Amutorch XT45 NB90.16*
Bought it for the NB90.16 emitter, which has no specs other than it's 16-core & can do 10K lumens,, gotta test that 
_Has a variable output mode also._
$50 shipped

A test on the Amutorch XT45 NB90.16








Amutorch XT45 NB90.16 review | Pocket thrower with 10,000 lumens | 1Lumen.com


The Amutorch XT45 NB90.16 is well-built and solid with good machining, high current spring in the tail, and a decent switch. The performance is pretty incredible for such a small flashlight.




1lumen.com


----------



## Talster

Mine was the Nitecore TM28. Before this I owned a few LEDLENSER torches (I still have one and its a great little torch, the others I have passed on to my girlfriend, family). 

The reason I got the TM28 was I was wanting something with a lot of punch, but at the same time, be able to fit in my jacket pocket (which the TM28 does) and if I'm planning on been out for a while and or I plan on using the 6000 lumens quite a lot, I can still fit a battery storage case containing four spare 18650's in my other pocket to give me extra use. The reason I wanted something with a bit of punch is, me and my girlfriend like to go out walking after dark, along our local river, which is fairly rural and we can see lots of different wildlife after dark, over the other side of the river where the woods and fields are. With the other torches I had, I didn't have enough distance with the beam, to light that area up, which usually resulted in seeing a reflection of the animals eyes, but not enough to identify it. 

The TM28 allows me to see this area (and then a hell of a lot more when I put the TM28 on 6000 lumens) with ease, and we have real enjoyment seeing the animals over there, that we would otherwise not be able to see.


----------



## Labrador72

Nitecore i4000.

Shortcut to turbo
2 lumen ultralow
Rotarting USB cover (not a cheap rubber one)
Dual tail switch for one-hand operation
...and I nearly forgot: I got it for almost half the original RRP!

The only thing that it is missing is a shortcut to ultralow (would have been really nice) and a tailcap for tailstanding (not as important).


----------



## Batuche

Zebralight SC5c Mk II LE AA Flashlight Neutral White High CRI Limited Edition. Why? Because I really like Zebralight and have many eneloops lying around. With its tight fitting screw on pocket clip it slips into the coin pocket on a pair of jeans and you don't even know it's there.


----------

